# ♡ January Snowdrops 2019 ♡



## Kiwiberry

:yipee: 10 x :blue:, 11 x :pink: so far!! :yipee:​
Okay ladies I got tired of waiting for someone to make a group so I went ahead and made one for us :happydance:.

Let me know what your EDD is so I can add you to the list loves!!
FYI: a Snowdrop is a flower that blooms in the winter.

Thank you to @mdscpa & @Lexi's Mummy for making these lovely graphics for us!! Feel free to use it in your signature if you want! <3


Spoiler


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/w03BOTm.png[/img][/URL]




PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/6ezBy28.png[/img][/URL]




PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/vAfwnMZ.png[/img][/URL]




PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/8Ydh7ac.png[/img][/URL]




PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/NfjIu1v.png[/img][/URL]




PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/mSXVjoh.png[/img][/URL]


https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/19b_1.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html][IMG]https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/19b_1.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/sny.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html][IMG]https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/sny.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/snp.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html][IMG]https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/snp.gif[/IMG][/URL]




*----------------------------------------*
*January 1st*
SteffyRae - :yellow:

*January 2nd*
Tubs - :yellow:
Korin - :yellow:

*January 5th*
HappilyaMrs - :yellow:
Kiwi2000 - :yellow:
APG1992 - :yellow:

*January 6th*
Lexi's Mummy - :angel:Tobias - :blue: Abel - 10/19/2018
Kiwi2000 - :yellow:
NinjaKitty5 - :yellow:

*January 7th*
Emsabub - :pink: Daisy - 1/16/2019

*January 9th*
kiki1234 - :yellow:
countryblonde - :pink: Addison - 1/07/2019
erher - :blue: Loui - 1/22/2019

*January 10th*
going_crazy - :yellow:

*January 12th*
FarmerBK - :yellow:
Longing2bAMum - :yellow:

*January 13th*
NovaStar - :pink: Cleo - 9/21/18
Kiwiberry - :blue: Tobias - 1/07/2019
madtowngirl - :pink: Claire - 1/08/2019

*January 14th*
RandaPanda - :pink: Zoe - 1/17/2019
FuzzyLlama7 - :blue:

*January 15th*
dizzy65 - :yellow:
MollyMoon - :pink: Jesse - 12/27/2018
cuddlebugluv - :pink: Jade - 1/07/2019

*January 17th*
Ersurgeongirl - :blue: Sullivan - 12/14/2018
jlmeans0422 - :angel:
Leanbh - :yellow:

*January 20th*
gillian.s - :pink:

*January 21st*
crusherwife44 - :angel:
Squiggy - :yellow:

*January 22nd*
deltadawn1987 - :yellow:

*January 23rd*
Jamers89 - :blue: Jaxsin - 12/25/2018

*January 24th*
W8tingforbaby - :blue: Jacob - 1/21/2019
Babybum35 - :yellow:
mwel8819 - :blue: Gavin - 1/22/2019

*January 27th*
bbbbbbb811 - :pink: Tayla -

*January 28th*
WantingababyF - :blue:

*January 29th*
MissMarpleFan - :pink: Margot - 1/22/2019
treeroot - :blue: - Ashton - 02/08/2019

*January 30th*
Wriggley - :pink: Bonnie - 1/09/2019

*January 31st*
gigglebox - :blue: Myles - 1/19/2019
Jingles23 - :yellow:
Angel5000 - :yellow:
*----------------------------------------*​


----------



## tubs

Hi Kiwiberry! Im due 2nd January!


----------



## APG1992

Yay!!! We officially have a group! I&#8217;m due on January 7!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

tubs said:


> Hi Kiwiberry! Im due 2nd January!




APG1992 said:


> Yay!!! We officially have a group! Im due on January 7!!!

Added you both to the list :cloud9:
So excited about our group!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki1234

I am due January 9th with Baby #2! Please put me down, thanks!


----------



## Kiwiberry

kiki1234 said:


> I am due January 9th with Baby #2! Please put me down, thanks!

Added & congrats Mama!! :happydance:


----------



## Korin

Hello sweetheart thanks for making group. So happy to be here. Unless they change due date I'm due Jan 2nd.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Korin said:


> Hello sweetheart thanks for making group. So happy to be here. Unless they change due date I'm due Jan 2nd.

You're welcome love, and added!!!


----------



## Korin

Kiwiberry said:


> Korin said:
> 
> 
> Hello sweetheart thanks for making group. So happy to be here. Unless they change due date I'm due Jan 2nd.
> 
> You're welcome love, and added!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

can i join please <3 jan 16th xx


----------



## tubs

How is everybody feeling? Ive had really bad cramps the past few days but theyve started to ease up now thank god! Fatigue has kicked in too. No nausea as of yet for me.


----------



## APG1992

Not many symptoms at all for me. I&#8217;ve had some cramps here and there but that&#8217;s really it so far. Taken lots of tests! And the line has progressively gotten darker, so that does make me feel a little better! I go tomorrow for a &#8220;proof of pregnancy&#8221; test. Then hopefully I can make my first appointment!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy said:


> can i join please <3 jan 16th xx

Added :)!!

I think since it's my 3rd, my symptoms are blowing up. My boobs are bigger, huge bloating out, fatigue, and extra hungry. I'm really emotioknal too but I'm already emotional so that's hard to tell.

No nausea yet, thank goodness.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh and one more symptom... I keep drooling on my pillow every time I fall asleep LOL


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Edd: 1/17/2019


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Edd: 1/17/2019

Congratulations Mama and added to the list! :happydance:


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Hello ladies! I'm Holli I'm Due Jan 4th


----------



## NinjaKitty5

tubs said:


> How is everybody feeling? Ive had really bad cramps the past few days but theyve started to ease up now thank god! Fatigue has kicked in too. No nausea as of yet for me.

So far the only symptoms i have really noticed is sore boobies, always being tired, emotional, crampy here and there ( though i don't know if that's due to the progesterone suppositories ), gassy, always hungry and some off and on bouts of nausea... though i haven't vomitted yet im sure its coming by 6-8 weeks


----------



## Kiwiberry

NinjaKitty5 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm Holli I'm Due Jan 4th

Congratulations hun, and welcome to the group!! :)


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

No symptoms at all for me yet except maybe a little more tired. Falling asleep earlier in the evening but also waking earlier in the am! So catch 22 Lol! I'm only actually due on today so part of me is stil waiting for the dreaded chemicals I seem to always get before a viable pregnancy! Tests are darker and I plan to do my second digi wed/Thurs. And all being well I should get a scan at 6 weeks xx


----------



## tubs

Lexi's Mummy said:


> No symptoms at all for me yet except maybe a little more tired. Falling asleep earlier in the evening but also waking earlier in the am! So catch 22 Lol! I'm only actually due on today so part of me is stil waiting for the dreaded chemicals I seem to always get before a viable pregnancy! Tests are darker and I plan to do my second digi wed/Thurs. And all being well I should get a scan at 6 weeks xx

Its such a nerve-wracking time isnt it!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy said:


> No symptoms at all for me yet except maybe a little more tired. Falling asleep earlier in the evening but also waking earlier in the am! So catch 22 Lol! I'm only actually due on today so part of me is stil waiting for the dreaded chemicals I seem to always get before a viable pregnancy! Tests are darker and I plan to do my second digi wed/Thurs. And all being well I should get a scan at 6 weeks xx

:dust:
I have a feeling this is a sticky baby :cloud9:

They give scans at 6 weeks?

My stomach is flat normally my hip bones stick out, but look at how bloated I am already ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> Lexi's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms at all for me yet except maybe a little more tired. Falling asleep earlier in the evening but also waking earlier in the am! So catch 22 Lol! I'm only actually due on today so part of me is stil waiting for the dreaded chemicals I seem to always get before a viable pregnancy! Tests are darker and I plan to do my second digi wed/Thurs. And all being well I should get a scan at 6 weeks xx
> 
> :dust:
> I have a feeling this is a sticky baby :cloud9:
> 
> They give scans at 6 weeks?
> 
> My stomach is flat normally my hip bones stick out, but look at how bloated I am already ladies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Not in general no. But I had an ectopic pregnancy in November so they will want to check this one is in the correct place! Although theoretically I'm no more at risk now than the next person as I had the tube removed and Usually a reoccurring ectopic is due to being stuck on the scarring of previous embryo. But ill gladly take an early scan! 

Yes it really is a nerve racking time. Sometimes I wish there was no suck things as early home tests and we just went to the docs a week after missed period :haha:


----------



## tubs

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms at all for me yet except maybe a little more tired. Falling asleep earlier in the evening but also waking earlier in the am! So catch 22 Lol! I'm only actually due on today so part of me is stil waiting for the dreaded chemicals I seem to always get before a viable pregnancy! Tests are darker and I plan to do my second digi wed/Thurs. And all being well I should get a scan at 6 weeks xx
> 
> :dust:
> I have a feeling this is a sticky baby :cloud9:
> 
> They give scans at 6 weeks?
> 
> My stomach is flat normally my hip bones stick out, but look at how bloated I am already ladies! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in general no. But I had an ectopic pregnancy in November so they will want to check this one is in the correct place! Although theoretically I'm no more at risk now than the next person as I had the tube removed and Usually a reoccurring ectopic is due to being stuck on the scarring of previous embryo. But ill gladly take an early scan!
> 
> Yes it really is a nerve racking time. Sometimes I wish there was no suck things as early home tests and we just went to the docs a week after missed period :haha:Click to expand...

Yes totally agree.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I can't wait for us all to have our first ultrasounds :cloud9:. It will probably be around 8-10 weeks pregnant for me.


----------



## jlmeans0422

As long as everything progresses as it should my EDD is January 17th


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I don&#8217;t really feel pregnant or that this is going to be a sticky bean. I have my blood test today so fingers crossed.


----------



## tubs

Im in agony with my lower back since getting my bfp. Also Ive been having af aches and pain since Friday - really hope its not a bad sign!


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> As long as everything progresses as it should my EDD is January 17th

Added to the list!! <3



Ersurgeongirl said:


> I dont really feel pregnant or that this is going to be a sticky bean. I have my blood test today so fingers crossed.

Fx for your bloods today hun :hugs:.



tubs said:


> Im in agony with my lower back since getting my bfp. Also Ive been having af aches and pain since Friday - really hope its not a bad sign!

I've had that on and off too, it really can get worrying sometimes ):. I always tell myself, if I was going to bleed, it would have happened with the cramps. 

Tons of :dust: to all of us :cloud9:.


----------



## tubs

Thats true!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've noticed when my anxiety gets too high I start to get really sick I think it's a combination of pregnancy and super intense emotions.


----------



## APG1992

5 weeks today!!!! :happydance:
Also went today and did my pregnancy test at the OB office! Of course it was still pretty and positive!! Yay! They also did bloodwork and I should get my beta result tomorrow. Then we can officially make my first appointment!


----------



## Kiwiberry

APG1992 said:


> 5 weeks today!!!! :happydance:
> Also went today and did my pregnancy test at the OB office! Of course it was still pretty and positive!! Yay! They also did bloodwork and I should get my beta result tomorrow. Then we can officially make my first appointment!

 That's so exciting I'm so glad your appointment went so well!! I bet that really lifted your spirits!

I need to find a new doctor, I also need to take care of some things with my insurance before I can make an appointment but I have a few weeks to get it finished.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey everyone! My name is Molly and I am due on January 5th (I think) with baby number 2! :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I am feeling okay, I have been really hungry, and very tired. I have to pee all the time and my breasts are very sore. We found out I am pregnant 2 days ago and the shock is finally wearing off. We have 1- 5 -1/2 year old daughter and we had finally (FINALLY) decided to start trying this year but had literally just made the decision to try this summer and boom, prego! I was late but thought that it was just my period being weird because its been like that the past few month. Took a pregnancy test just in case and my jaw dropped clear to the floor when it said pregnant. I am thrilled as I have waited to long but it was still a complete shock to me. Made my appointment today and I go next friday for my confirmation appointment. I am so thankful to have a group to talk with about this!


----------



## Kiwiberry

HappilyaMrs said:


> I am feeling okay, I have been really hungry, and very tired. I have to pee all the time and my breasts are very sore. We found out I am pregnant 2 days ago and the shock is finally wearing off. We have 1- 5 -1/2 year old daughter and we had finally (FINALLY) decided to start trying this year but had literally just made the decision to try this summer and boom, prego! I was late but thought that it was just my period being weird because its been like that the past few month. Took a pregnancy test just in case and my jaw dropped clear to the floor when it said pregnant. I am thrilled as I have waited to long but it was still a complete shock to me. Made my appointment today and I go next friday for my confirmation appointment. I am so thankful to have a group to talk with about this!

Added to the list and congratulations love!! :cloud9:

What a lovely surprise too, especially since you weren't down about the TTC process at the time (since you decided to wait). Such an awesome experience!!


----------



## jlmeans0422

My line is getting darker!! Top test yesterday with FMU, bottom test today with SMU!

I go to the doctors on Monday to confirm, a little nervous but truly can't wait. Hardest part for me is not letting people know we maybe pregnant!

As far as symptoms goes, I have just been struggling with my headaches (I was already on medicine for them before I got pregnant as its a constant issue and my meds aren't helping). And although it should be to early for this I am nauseous every morning. I wasn't with either of my 1st to pregnancies so this is completely new to me (hoping its a sign its a boy). Between my husband and I we have 5 kids....all girls so we are really hoping boy this round
 



Attached Files:







inCollage_20180508_064658885.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Today's test at 15dpo. Feeling slightly optimistic it isn t going down the chemical route like many previous. Slight cramping on and off today and no matter how much I know that its perfectly normal it still makes me question lol! So irrational :shrug::haha: boobs are still mildly sore but since my ectopic in Nov they have been sore every month before af too so that's not really anything different lol! I wanna feel sick! I know I will regret saying that though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







collage1525779229877.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## going_crazy

Hi and congratulations everyone!! I'm cautiously asking to be added... EDD 10th Jan 2019! 

Very excited but very scared.... am on the older side but hoping for a sticky bean x


----------



## going_crazy

Forgot to say thanks for making the group!!! xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I should be getting my beta back either today or tomorrow!


----------



## jlmeans0422

I'm hoping I didn't jump to conclusions with me but having mild cramps and spotting off and on. Trying not to think negative but I am.


----------



## tubs

jlmeans0422 said:


> I'm hoping I didn't jump to conclusions with me but having mild cramps and spotting off and on. Trying not to think negative but I am.

Fingers crossed its just normal.


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> I'm hoping I didn't jump to conclusions with me but having mild cramps and spotting off and on. Trying not to think negative but I am.

That must be driving you crazy love, try and keep your head up hun as hard as I kno w it is to do. It is normal for a lot of women, praying it is for you too :hugs:.

:dust: :dust:



Ersurgeongirl said:


> I should be getting my beta back either today or tomorrow!

So exciting!! I hope you update us asap on the betas!! 



going_crazy said:


> Hi and congratulations everyone!! I'm cautiously asking to be added... EDD 10th Jan 2019!
> 
> Very excited but very scared.... am on the older side but hoping for a sticky bean x

Added to the group!! :happydance:
How old are you hun if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

jlmeans0422 said:


> I'm hoping I didn't jump to conclusions with me but having mild cramps and spotting off and on. Trying not to think negative but I am.

crossing my fingers for you sweet. hopefully its perfectly normal for u :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

jlmeans0422 said:


> I'm hoping I didn't jump to conclusions with me but having mild cramps and spotting off and on. Trying not to think negative but I am.

Fingers crossed everything is ok for you.... lots of women spot in early pregnancy, and mild cramping is normal so hopefully its Just beanie getting comfy xx


----------



## going_crazy

Kiwiberry said:


> Added to the group!! :happydance:
> How old are you hun if you don't mind me asking?

Thank you for adding me!! 

I'm 37 xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Beta at 3w3d is 42!

I have to go back next week to make sure it&#8217;s doubling


----------



## jlmeans0422

Thank you for all the kind words. I am trying to stay hopeful. I took a CVS brand test when I got home for work today (blue dye) and not sure I saw anything close to a line, I took an IC just a few minutes ago and nothing (but i haven't gotten a positive on them even when taken after the frer that was positive) I have a frer to take first thing tomorrow morning and hoping I see progression on my line.


----------



## tubs

going_crazy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Added to the group!! :happydance:
> How old are you hun if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thank you for adding me!!
> 
> I'm 37 xxClick to expand...

Im 37 too!!! I dont feel old though! Lol!


----------



## tubs

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Beta at 3w3d is 42!
> 
> I have to go back next week to make sure its doubling

Great number considering how early u are!


----------



## jlmeans0422

My life definitely looks lighter this morning. I keep trying to tell myself its just the test as the difference isn't that big. I am so worried this little bean isn't stinking and I will have a CP/MC, this would be a 1st for me that I know of. The bleeding has continued through the night but at this point I haven't passed any big clots thankfully (sorry if tmi) I just keep saying the same silent prayer over and over.
 



Attached Files:







20180509_060647.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

:hugs: hoping everything is okay


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> My life definitely looks lighter this morning. I keep trying to tell myself its just the test as the difference isn't that big. I am so worried this little bean isn't stinking and I will have a CP/MC, this would be a 1st for me that I know of. The bleeding has continued through the night but at this point I haven't passed any big clots thankfully (sorry if tmi) I just keep saying the same silent prayer over and over.

:hugs: :hugs:

Fx that everything is ok love, those tests look lovely btw. I would test every 2 days at least before expecting a change. Is the bleeding still just spotting hun?



Ersurgeongirl said:


> Beta at 3w3d is 42!
> 
> I have to go back next week to make sure its doubling

Yay!! Thanks for updating, good luck next week hun. I bet it will be a nice relief to see it doubling.



going_crazy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Added to the group!! :happydance:
> How old are you hun if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thank you for adding me!!
> 
> I'm 37 xxClick to expand...

I am 30, just to share too .


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Hi lovely ladies got my 2-3 digi at 4+2 so pretty sure chemical stages is over! Thankfully. Now for every other worry that derives with pregnancy! Might b able to relax a little once I know I can get a scan in around 2 weeks! 

Those with other babies. Where you early late or on time? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've had 2 preemies, 27w & 34w. This one I know will be full term. I'd tell my story but it's too much to talk about.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> I've had 2 preemies, 27w & 34w. This one I know will be full term. I'd tell my story but it's too much to talk about.

aww well fingers crossed for you.. my first 2 girls were 37 weeks and my little boy was a 34 week preemie too. girls were 6lb11 and 6lb exactly and my boy was 5lb 7. i would probably imagine to go somewhat early again this time but i assume to be consultant led with this one due to getting earlier. im going to ask for my cervix to be checked this time around as part of me thinks my boy being early was due to that.. story for later lol.. xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg these hormones... I don&#8217;t remember them being this bad last time. I&#8217;m getting teary eyed over EVERYTHING


----------



## jlmeans0422

My bleeding is like af bleeding, just got back from the doctors and she gave me 3 reasons this is happening. Either my home tests were wrong, I had a CP, or their negative is wrong. I am wait a week and if I still have symptoms and bleeding has stopped I am to test again and go from there. I am personally leaning towards it was a CP. I wish you all good luck and I am sure I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I just won't be to active on this thread anymore.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I&#8217;m so sorry :(


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

jlmeans0422 said:


> My bleeding is like af bleeding, just got back from the doctors and she gave me 3 reasons this is happening. Either my home tests were wrong, I had a CP, or their negative is wrong. I am wait a week and if I still have symptoms and bleeding has stopped I am to test again and go from there. I am personally leaning towards it was a CP. I wish you all good luck and I am sure I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I just won't be to active on this thread anymore.

:hugs::hugs: im so sorry x


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> My bleeding is like af bleeding, just got back from the doctors and she gave me 3 reasons this is happening. Either my home tests were wrong, I had a CP, or their negative is wrong. I am wait a week and if I still have symptoms and bleeding has stopped I am to test again and go from there. I am personally leaning towards it was a CP. I wish you all good luck and I am sure I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I just won't be to active on this thread anymore.

I'm so sorry love :cry:. 
I don't understand how you can get a false positive on pregnancy test especially ones that are that dark..... So they tested you at the doctors and it was negative? Also did they consider that it might be ectopic?? If they didn't you should inquire about getting an ultrasound to check and see what's going on because that could be dangerous.


----------



## going_crazy

jlmeans0422 said:


> My bleeding is like af bleeding, just got back from the doctors and she gave me 3 reasons this is happening. Either my home tests were wrong, I had a CP, or their negative is wrong. I am wait a week and if I still have symptoms and bleeding has stopped I am to test again and go from there. I am personally leaning towards it was a CP. I wish you all good luck and I am sure I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I just won't be to active on this thread anymore.

I'm sorry hun xx


----------



## tubs

jlmeans0422 said:


> My bleeding is like af bleeding, just got back from the doctors and she gave me 3 reasons this is happening. Either my home tests were wrong, I had a CP, or their negative is wrong. I am wait a week and if I still have symptoms and bleeding has stopped I am to test again and go from there. I am personally leaning towards it was a CP. I wish you all good luck and I am sure I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I just won't be to active on this thread anymore.

Aw so sorry to hear this. I think it sounds like a CP to be honest. Look after yourself.


----------



## APG1992

Jlmeans.... Im so sorry!!! *hugs*


----------



## APG1992

Finally got the call back for my beta that was drawn on Monday. I was exactly 5 weeks and beta was 4,370. They didnt make my appointment but said they would call back soon and let me know what date they had set up. Cant wait to have a date to countdown too!!!


----------



## Leanbh

Got my bfp this morning so I'll cautiously join. This will fx be my 3rd baby, 4th pregnancy. My edd is the 17th of January going by my af but think I ovulated cd10 so that would make it the 13th. Will go with the 17th for now I think..


----------



## Kiwiberry

APG1992 said:


> Finally got the call back for my beta that was drawn on Monday. I was exactly 5 weeks and beta was 4,370. They didnt make my appointment but said they would call back soon and let me know what date they had set up. Cant wait to have a date to countdown too!!!

That's exciting!!! So happy to hear your levels are doing great!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Leanbh said:


> Got my bfp this morning so I'll cautiously join. This will fx be my 3rd baby, 4th pregnancy. My edd is the 17th of January going by my af but think I ovulated cd10 so that would make it the 13th. Will go with the 17th for now I think..

Added to the list love, and congratulations!!!


----------



## tubs

APG1992 said:


> Finally got the call back for my beta that was drawn on Monday. I was exactly 5 weeks and beta was 4,370. They didnt make my appointment but said they would call back soon and let me know what date they had set up. Cant wait to have a date to countdown too!!!

Great numbers!!


----------



## APG1992

Thanks ladies!!! 

So they ended up calling back and my first appointment and ultrasound will be next Tuesday!!! I&#8217;m a little nervous because I&#8217;ve never had a scan that early in pregnancy. I&#8217;ll be approximately 6 weeks 1 day. But because of some complications in previous pregnancies, we are doing it out of precaution. Anybody have experience with earlier scans? Mine have always been 8+ weeks, so this is a first!


----------



## Kiwiberry

APG1992 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> So they ended up calling back and my first appointment and ultrasound will be next Tuesday!!! Im a little nervous because Ive never had a scan that early in pregnancy. Ill be approximately 6 weeks 1 day. But because of some complications in previous pregnancies, we are doing it out of precaution. Anybody have experience with earlier scans? Mine have always been 8+ weeks, so this is a first!

That's so exciting!!! I hope the scan goes well and I'm so jealous you get an early scan ): lol


----------



## tubs

A sickly feeling kicking in for me today. Not too bad, manageable but dont feel great.


----------



## Kiwiberry

tubs said:


> A sickly feeling kicking in for me today. Not too bad, manageable but dont feel great.

:hugs: 
Same here... almost threw up really easily just thinking about onions last night :(. (I hate onions)

My friend Mdscpa made this lovely graphic for us ladies!! Feel free to use it in your signature if you want &#128154;&#128153;&#128159;



PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2462147-january-snowdrops-2019-a.html"][img]https://i.imgur.com/w03BOTm.png[/img][/URL]


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg 4 weeks today! Hooray! The bloat is soooooo bad but I refuse to put on maternity pants yet lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Omg 4 weeks today! Hooray! The bloat is soooooo bad but I refuse to put on maternity pants yet lol

Me too!!! Every day my bloat is getting bigger and bigger. I don't even remember when I bought maternity clothes my last two pregnancies :dohh:.


----------



## Emsabub

Kiwi! &#128513; 
Im roughly guessing 9th Jan, if you wouldnt mind please!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub said:


> Kiwi! &#128513;
> Im roughly guessing 9th Jan, if you wouldnt mind please!

Added to the list!! So happy you joined us!! :happydance:


----------



## going_crazy

So what's everyone's thoughts on stress in early pregnancy? Small amount ok? Will beanie be ok or will large amounts of stress cause problems? x


----------



## tubs

going_crazy said:


> So what's everyone's thoughts on stress in early pregnancy? Small amount ok? Will beanie be ok or will large amounts of stress cause problems? x

Honestly I dont think stress affects the pregnancy progression but it can just make life hard for you! U stressed?


----------



## going_crazy

tubs said:


> Honestly I dont think stress affects the pregnancy progression but it can just make life hard for you! U stressed?

A bit.... huge argument with OH and feel awful.... he's going away for a week now and we're not on talking terms. Got awful cramps but half of me thinks that's normal for 5 weeks anyway but now I'm really worrying x


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy said:


> tubs said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I dont think stress affects the pregnancy progression but it can just make life hard for you! U stressed?
> 
> A bit.... huge argument with OH and feel awful.... he's going away for a week now and we're not on talking terms. Got awful cramps but half of me thinks that's normal for 5 weeks anyway but now I'm really worrying xClick to expand...

Awww :hugs: I hope things get better with you two. Did he already leave for the week? 

Usually, there would be bleeding along with the cramps. If that helps to comfort you.


----------



## going_crazy

Kiwiberry said:


> Usually, there would be bleeding along with the cramps. If that helps to comfort you.

Thanks hun.... no bleeding yet so i suppose that's positive. He left about half hour ago and has refused to even look at me :(


----------



## tubs

going_crazy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Usually, there would be bleeding along with the cramps. If that helps to comfort you.
> 
> Thanks hun.... no bleeding yet so i suppose that's positive. He left about half hour ago and has refused to even look at me :(Click to expand...

Oh no. Maybe in a day or two, u can call and sort it out? Dont worry about cramps. Ive had them terrible for a week now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Usually, there would be bleeding along with the cramps. If that helps to comfort you.
> 
> Thanks hun.... no bleeding yet so i suppose that's positive. He left about half hour ago and has refused to even look at me :(Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jlmeans0422

have any of you ladies had experience with chemical pregnancies and mind sharing your story? I am not sure how to feel right now. I messaged my doctor (my primary not the one I saw yesterday) with questions about how long my symptoms may last and she seemed shocked that I was having symptoms...She then asked if I had tested since the office test..which I hadn't at that point. So when I got off work today I decided to test and its still really positive. Looks a tad lighter then the test yesterday. Not that I am 100% sure that this is why but yesterday's test was FMU this test was taken in the afternoon on like a 45 min to hour hold, as I am still going to the bathroom ALL the time and yesterday's test is now dry where today's is not. My bleeding is basically gone. Am I just overly hopeful that I could still be in this? Going to give it the weekend and retest on Monday and see what it looks like then.

top yesterday, bottom today.
 



Attached Files:







20180510_162434.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> have any of you ladies had experience with chemical pregnancies and mind sharing your story? I am not sure how to feel right now. I messaged my doctor (my primary not the one I saw yesterday) with questions about how long my symptoms may last and she seemed shocked that I was having symptoms...She then asked if I had tested since the office test..which I hadn't at that point. So when I got off work today I decided to test and its still really positive. Looks a tad lighter then the test yesterday. Not that I am 100% sure that this is why but yesterday's test was FMU this test was taken in the afternoon on like a 45 min to hour hold, as I am still going to the bathroom ALL the time and yesterday's test is now dry where today's is not. My bleeding is basically gone. Am I just overly hopeful that I could still be in this? Going to give it the weekend and retest on Monday and see what it looks like then.
> 
> top yesterday, bottom today.

Someone can come along and correct me, but I'm pretty sure if the bleeding has stopped you shouldn't have any more symptoms. I've never had a chemical to my knowledge so I really don't have any personal experience. Fx that you're still in hun :hugs:. Could it be possible that their test at the doctor's was wrong? I hope a more experienced lady can come along and pass some wisdom. I really hope that they were wrong and you really are still pregnant.

I'm reading online that it's definitely possible for a urine test to come back negative at the doctors, maybe you should ask for a blood test instead if that's possible.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Kiwiberry said:


> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> have any of you ladies had experience with chemical pregnancies and mind sharing your story? I am not sure how to feel right now. I messaged my doctor (my primary not the one I saw yesterday) with questions about how long my symptoms may last and she seemed shocked that I was having symptoms...She then asked if I had tested since the office test..which I hadn't at that point. So when I got off work today I decided to test and its still really positive. Looks a tad lighter then the test yesterday. Not that I am 100% sure that this is why but yesterday's test was FMU this test was taken in the afternoon on like a 45 min to hour hold, as I am still going to the bathroom ALL the time and yesterday's test is now dry where today's is not. My bleeding is basically gone. Am I just overly hopeful that I could still be in this? Going to give it the weekend and retest on Monday and see what it looks like then.
> 
> top yesterday, bottom today.
> 
> Someone can come along and correct me, but I'm pretty sure if the bleeding has stopped you shouldn't have any more symptoms. I've never had a chemical to my knowledge so I really don't have any personal experience. Fx that you're still in hun :hugs:. Could it be possible that their test at the doctor's was wrong? I hope a more experienced lady can come along and pass some wisdom. I really hope that they were wrong and you really are still pregnant.
> 
> I'm reading online that it's definitely possible for a urine test to come back negative at the doctors, maybe you should ask for a blood test instead if that's possible.Click to expand...

I am holding out to test monday and see what that one looks like..if still positive we are going to find a new doctor and explain everything to them and hopefully they will be a little more helpful...the waiting is hard haha...I still feel super pregnant...my boobs are a constant reminder of that haha


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> have any of you ladies had experience with chemical pregnancies and mind sharing your story? I am not sure how to feel right now. I messaged my doctor (my primary not the one I saw yesterday) with questions about how long my symptoms may last and she seemed shocked that I was having symptoms...She then asked if I had tested since the office test..which I hadn't at that point. So when I got off work today I decided to test and its still really positive. Looks a tad lighter then the test yesterday. Not that I am 100% sure that this is why but yesterday's test was FMU this test was taken in the afternoon on like a 45 min to hour hold, as I am still going to the bathroom ALL the time and yesterday's test is now dry where today's is not. My bleeding is basically gone. Am I just overly hopeful that I could still be in this? Going to give it the weekend and retest on Monday and see what it looks like then.
> 
> top yesterday, bottom today.
> 
> Someone can come along and correct me, but I'm pretty sure if the bleeding has stopped you shouldn't have any more symptoms. I've never had a chemical to my knowledge so I really don't have any personal experience. Fx that you're still in hun :hugs:. Could it be possible that their test at the doctor's was wrong? I hope a more experienced lady can come along and pass some wisdom. I really hope that they were wrong and you really are still pregnant.
> 
> I'm reading online that it's definitely possible for a urine test to come back negative at the doctors, maybe you should ask for a blood test instead if that's possible.Click to expand...
> 
> I am holding out to test monday and see what that one looks like..if still positive we are going to find a new doctor and explain everything to them and hopefully they will be a little more helpful...the waiting is hard haha...I still feel super pregnant...my boobs are a constant reminder of that hahaClick to expand...

Have the symptoms been progressing since the bleeding stopped? If so I would guess that you are still pregnant but I really hope I'm not giving false hope so I hope someone comes along and gives us a little bit more wisdom about it.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Kiwiberry said:


> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> have any of you ladies had experience with chemical pregnancies and mind sharing your story? I am not sure how to feel right now. I messaged my doctor (my primary not the one I saw yesterday) with questions about how long my symptoms may last and she seemed shocked that I was having symptoms...She then asked if I had tested since the office test..which I hadn't at that point. So when I got off work today I decided to test and its still really positive. Looks a tad lighter then the test yesterday. Not that I am 100% sure that this is why but yesterday's test was FMU this test was taken in the afternoon on like a 45 min to hour hold, as I am still going to the bathroom ALL the time and yesterday's test is now dry where today's is not. My bleeding is basically gone. Am I just overly hopeful that I could still be in this? Going to give it the weekend and retest on Monday and see what it looks like then.
> 
> top yesterday, bottom today.
> 
> Someone can come along and correct me, but I'm pretty sure if the bleeding has stopped you shouldn't have any more symptoms. I've never had a chemical to my knowledge so I really don't have any personal experience. Fx that you're still in hun :hugs:. Could it be possible that their test at the doctor's was wrong? I hope a more experienced lady can come along and pass some wisdom. I really hope that they were wrong and you really are still pregnant.
> 
> I'm reading online that it's definitely possible for a urine test to come back negative at the doctors, maybe you should ask for a blood test instead if that's possible.Click to expand...
> 
> I am holding out to test monday and see what that one looks like..if still positive we are going to find a new doctor and explain everything to them and hopefully they will be a little more helpful...the waiting is hard haha...I still feel super pregnant...my boobs are a constant reminder of that hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Have the symptoms been progressing since the bleeding stopped? If so I would guess that you are still pregnant but I really hope I'm not giving false hope so I hope someone comes along and gives us a little bit more wisdom about it.Click to expand...

They have been yes but I sit back and wonder if my over thinking is tricking my body into thinking it's pregnant and that's why I am having the symptoms...


----------



## Emsabub

jlmeans im desperately hoping for you its not a CP :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

JL - I really hope this isn't a cp.... i cannot imagine how you're feeling but i think you're right to wait a few days then test again. Fingers crossed for you and big hugs xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How is everyone doing?

Good here for me, no full blown MS yet, so thankful for that. I'll be buying the prego drops candy ahead of time this time. My last two pregnancies it really hit me hard, had to be put on an IV drip. That candy really helped last time.


----------



## going_crazy

No symptoms other than huge, sore boobs!! Saw the doc this morning as I was taking the pill when I fell pregnant and she doesn't believe I'm actually pregnant.... took bloods for hcg/beta and get results Monday. By my calculation from lmp I'm 5+1 today but doc says not to go by that due to the pill??? Any suggestions?! Xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

A tiny touch of nausea... like tiny itty bitty bit of nausea lol. My kid sweats when he sleeps and usually his head smells sweet to me but now it smells awful- more baths for this kiddo!

Also, when squeezed my boobs leak a little... probably from the hormones I&#8217;m guessing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg yeah...... I feel like I can smell everything now.... it's so crazy!!



going_crazy said:


> No symptoms other than huge, sore boobs!! Saw the doc this morning as I was taking the pill when I fell pregnant and she doesn't believe I'm actually pregnant.... took bloods for hcg/beta and get results Monday. By my calculation from lmp I'm 5+1 today but doc says not to go by that due to the pill??? Any suggestions?! Xx

Sorry hun, I don't have any experience with the pill :(. However, tons of women have gotten pregnant on them. They don't have hcg in them, to my knowledge anyway only progesterone & estrogen (maybe others too but I'm pretty sure no hcg). So I don't know why your Dr. Would even doubt it. Maybe a more experienced lady can come along and help you out with some answers regarding the pill.

By the way I'm really only going off of my experience with taking the mini pill (a long time ago before i even had kids) which only had progesterone in it. I'm really not sure how it works so I hope I haven't given any false information I'm going to go look it up though just to make sure. I'll post again when I find something.


----------



## Emsabub

going_crazy said:


> No symptoms other than huge, sore boobs!! Saw the doc this morning as I was taking the pill when I fell pregnant and she doesn't believe I'm actually pregnant.... took bloods for hcg/beta and get results Monday. By my calculation from lmp I'm 5+1 today but doc says not to go by that due to the pill??? Any suggestions?! Xx

I know I stopped the pill on the 25/3 and Im now around 5+2/3. But if youre getting a positive result then surely youre pregnant..? I used a clearblue indicator test to give me an idea and it only said 3+ a couple of days ago now, that was how I got my best guess. 

And symptoms so far are almost non existent. My boobs hurt when I walk or touch them, Ive had heartburn more often and my all day snack picking has completely stopped. Which is amazing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub said:


> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms other than huge, sore boobs!! Saw the doc this morning as I was taking the pill when I fell pregnant and she doesn't believe I'm actually pregnant.... took bloods for hcg/beta and get results Monday. By my calculation from lmp I'm 5+1 today but doc says not to go by that due to the pill??? Any suggestions?! Xx
> 
> I know I stopped the pill on the 25/3 and Im now around 5+2/3. But if youre getting a positive result then surely youre pregnant..? I used a clearblue indicator test to give me an idea and it only said 3+ a couple of days ago now, that was how I got my best guess.
> 
> And symptoms so far are almost non existent. My boobs hurt when I walk or touch them, Ive had heartburn more often and my all day snack picking has completely stopped. Which is amazing!Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you know or not but medically they count the two weeks before you ovulate as part of pregnancy. I think the digital tests only count from the day you ovulate. So you are still correct on your 5w calculations :). Well as correct as anyone can be without getting an ultrasound.


----------



## APG1992

Well ladies.... Ill be leaving the group. I started bleeding heavy, cramping, and passing small clots this morning. Im having such a mix of emotions and it really sucks. But sending lots of luck to each of you ladies for happy healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UPDATE: from google - "Though pregnancy tests are highly accurate, there's still room for error. A few issues can affect your results, but your birth control pill isn't one of them. The hormones in your birth control pill don't affect a test's ability to detect hCG.".;


----------



## Kiwiberry

APG1992 said:


> Well ladies.... Ill be leaving the group. I started bleeding heavy, cramping, and passing small clots this morning. Im having such a mix of emotions and it really sucks. But sending lots of luck to each of you ladies for happy healthy pregnancies!

I'm so sorry love :cry: :hugs:
Take care of yourself ok :hugs:


----------



## jlmeans0422

APG1992 said:


> Well ladies.... Ill be leaving the group. I started bleeding heavy, cramping, and passing small clots this morning. Im having such a mix of emotions and it really sucks. But sending lots of luck to each of you ladies for happy healthy pregnancies!

I'm sorry you are going through this but know exactly how you feel. It's so hard to process even this early on.


----------



## NovaStar

APG, Im so sorry. My heart goes to you. Rest up and take care. &#10084;&#65039;

Someone told me to join this group. My EDD is Jan 13th. We tried for 2 years then took a break and bam, out of the blue Im pregnant. Feeling good, gassy and bloated and sometimes nauseous. Oh and my boobs hurt like the dickens! :) but I welcome all symptoms, unpleasantness and all.


----------



## going_crazy

APG1992 said:


> Well ladies.... Ill be leaving the group. I started bleeding heavy, cramping, and passing small clots this morning. Im having such a mix of emotions and it really sucks. But sending lots of luck to each of you ladies for happy healthy pregnancies!

Oh no. So sorry hun xx


----------



## going_crazy

Welcome NovaStar!! Xx


----------



## tubs

So sorry to hear this apg1992 - take care of yourself. XX


----------



## Emsabub

APG so sorry, definitely take some time out for yourself &#10084;&#65039;
Kiwi.. I remember that yeah! Im just glad I can do maths or Id be so confused &#128514;
Welcome Nova! :wave:


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar, welcome to the group hun and Congrats!! Adding ypu to the list!
By the way hun, i think you have me confused with APG1992.


----------



## Kiwi2000

Hi! Can I join here? I'm 6w today with my first, due 5th Jan at this stage. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Can anyone else see the first post in this group for some reason mine disappeared?????


----------



## going_crazy

Kiwiberry said:


> Can anyone else see the first post in this group for some reason mine disappeared?????

It's disappeared??!!! Can't see it either x


----------



## Emsabub

I cant see it either.. maybe it got affected by all those stupid printer log threads that had to be deleted! &#128545;


----------



## Emsabub

I cant see it either, maybe it got affected by those stupid printer log threads?


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone else see the first post in this group for some reason mine disappeared?????
> 
> It's disappeared??!!! Can't see it either xClick to expand...

Yeah I have no idea how that happened I want to go edit it I clicked save and it disappeared. There is no button to delete anything so I'm not sure what happened but I opened up a thread in the technical support area so hopefully they can get back to me.


----------



## Emsabub

I didnt realise it said post needed to be accepted so I posted twice and it never showed up.. oops. Now I know &#128514;
Ah it works now! Never mind! Hope you ladies are all well today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Post needs accepted what do you mean hun? I never heard of that before and I'm also freaking out on the inside because the first post in this thread randomly vanished and I hope an admin can fix it for us :cry:.


----------



## tubs

Its so strange- Ive never seen that before! Did u get any reply in tech support?


----------



## Kiwiberry

tubs said:


> Its so strange- Ive never seen that before! Did u get any reply in tech support?

Yes I sure did, and I also sent Wobbles a message. Hopefully she can fix it for us.


----------



## jlmeans0422

So af was due yesterday and she's not anywhere in site. So I'm still hopefully my doctors test was wrong. I'll be testing again on Monday if still positive I'll take a digital and if that comes back positive I'll be calling a new doctor. I honestly think I'll be calling a new doctor anyways to see what is going on, especially if Mondays test is still positive. This has been such a crazy and emotionally cycle for me and my hubby


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> So af was due yesterday and she's not anywhere in site. So I'm still hopefully my doctors test was wrong. I'll be testing again on Monday if still positive I'll take a digital and if that comes back positive I'll be calling a new doctor. I honestly think I'll be calling a new doctor anyways to see what is going on, especially if Mondays test is still positive. This has been such a crazy and emotionally cycle for me and my hubby

Wow if AF was only due today chances are you probably are pregnant. The test doctors use is only to confirm a pregnancy. It's usually done after AF was supposed to show. To be honest they're probably not as strong as what you can buy in the store because they use them quite often. If you were testing before AF was supposed to show the chances of getting a false negative are really high. The spotting you had a week ago could have been implantation bleeding. Good luck I really hope this is it for you :hugs:.


----------



## Emsabub

Im not sure if it was because of those printer log spam threads yesterday? I tried to respond to say yeah that post has disappeared and it said a moderator will review your post.. except I didnt notice the first time ahaha! 

I agree with Kiwi, JL. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really hope Wobbles gets on today and fixes this thread :cry:.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Kiwiberry said:


> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> So af was due yesterday and she's not anywhere in site. So I'm still hopefully my doctors test was wrong. I'll be testing again on Monday if still positive I'll take a digital and if that comes back positive I'll be calling a new doctor. I honestly think I'll be calling a new doctor anyways to see what is going on, especially if Mondays test is still positive. This has been such a crazy and emotionally cycle for me and my hubby
> 
> Wow if AF was only due today chances are you probably are pregnant. The test doctors use is only to confirm a pregnancy. It's usually done after AF was supposed to show. To be honest they're probably not as strong as what you can buy in the store because they use them quite often. If you were testing before AF was supposed to show the chances of getting a false negative are really high. The spotting you had a week ago could have been implantation bleeding. Good luck I really hope this is it for you :hugs:.Click to expand...

I was reading that if it was implantation bleeding I wouldn't have gotten my positive pregnancy test. This is honestly such a roller coaster. I just to an accu-clear test (blue dye and i never heard of it) pretty sure its negative. A small part of me feels like I see part of the plus sign but its not strong enough for me to say yup its there and I was really hoping thats how it would be. Im in a bad location or I would post a picture.


----------



## Emsabub

Maybe its just a bit late to show up JL? You could be seeing something but until af shows anythings possible &#10084;&#65039;

And my posts keep getting rejected in moderation, its so annoying.
Edit - I know it sounds silly girls but sometimes it says my post will be reviewed by a moderator then, like this one, it posts just fine! I havent done anything wrong whats going on &#128557;


----------



## jlmeans0422

Emsabub said:


> Maybe its just a bit late to show up JL? You could be seeing something but until af shows anythings possible &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> And my posts keep getting rejected in moderation, its so annoying.
> Edit - I know it sounds silly girls but sometimes it says my post will be reviewed by a moderator then, like this one, it posts just fine! I havent done anything wrong whats going on &#128557;

My issue was that I bled for 2 days, Tuesday and Wednesday and my doctor seems to think thats a sign I'm not pregnant. She said either my home tests were wrong or it was chemical..or slight chance their test was wrong. I am officially 1 day late which isn't normal for me. My cycle is already 30 days long. I don't know if this was a chemical pregnancy and the 2 day bleed threw this cycle off.


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlmeans0422 said:
> 
> 
> So af was due yesterday and she's not anywhere in site. So I'm still hopefully my doctors test was wrong. I'll be testing again on Monday if still positive I'll take a digital and if that comes back positive I'll be calling a new doctor. I honestly think I'll be calling a new doctor anyways to see what is going on, especially if Mondays test is still positive. This has been such a crazy and emotionally cycle for me and my hubby
> 
> Wow if AF was only due today chances are you probably are pregnant. The test doctors use is only to confirm a pregnancy. It's usually done after AF was supposed to show. To be honest they're probably not as strong as what you can buy in the store because they use them quite often. If you were testing before AF was supposed to show the chances of getting a false negative are really high. The spotting you had a week ago could have been implantation bleeding. Good luck I really hope this is it for you :hugs:.Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading that if it was implantation bleeding I wouldn't have gotten my positive pregnancy test. This is honestly such a roller coaster. I just to an accu-clear test (blue dye and i never heard of it) pretty sure its negative. A small part of me feels like I see part of the plus sign but its not strong enough for me to say yup its there and I was really hoping thats how it would be. Im in a bad location or I would post a picture.Click to expand...

Usually even the day AF is due, the line will still be faint. Fx for you hun :hugs:. I'm thinking that the test at the doctor's was just not sensitive enough to tell you were pregnant since AF wasn't even due yet. Tons of women have spotting in pregnancy some even throughout their whole pregnancy.

Fx crossed so tight for you :dust:



Emsabub said:


> Maybe its just a bit late to show up JL? You could be seeing something but until af shows anythings possible &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> And my posts keep getting rejected in moderation, its so annoying.
> Edit - I know it sounds silly girls but sometimes it says my post will be reviewed by a moderator then, like this one, it posts just fine! I havent done anything wrong whats going on &#128557;

That really is strange, I don't think I've ever even heard it before just like my posts disappearing :shock:.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies!
Thanks for inviting me over to this great group, Kiwiberry :)
APG, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
JL, fingers and toes crossed for you!

A little background on me. I'm very cautiously joining after a MC at 7 weeks on St. Patrick's day. If this pregnancy progresses, my due date is estimated as Jan 17th :) I've posted in another thread though about my Dr being skeptical this pregnancy is viable, so I'm quite anxious. I'm just hoping for a positive outcome <3 
I live in Canada, am 36 years old, and have two sweet little boys ages 1.5 and 3.5


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thanks for inviting me over to this great group, Kiwiberry :)
> APG, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> JL, fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> A little background on me. I'm very cautiously joining after a MC at 7 weeks on St. Patrick's day. If this pregnancy progresses, my due date is estimated as Jan 17th :) I've posted in another thread though about my Dr being skeptical this pregnancy is viable, so I'm quite anxious. I'm just hoping for a positive outcome <3
> I live in Canada, am 36 years old, and have two sweet little boys ages 1.5 and 3.5

So sorry about your mc hun :hugs:.
Congratulations again by the way! I'll add you to the list as soon as the first post in this thread appears again, for some reason my first post that I used to make this thread disappeared :shrug:.


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations randapanda! 

How is everyone doing? Its so hot here &#128553;


----------



## APG1992

Thanks girls but Im officially in limbo land. See what yall think! So Friday morning I would have been 5 weeks 4 days. Just after 9:30am, I feel a gush (TMI warning). I run to the bathroom and instantly see red blood in my underwear. No prior cramping or anything. I wipe and there is a lot more. I put on a pad and then the cramps start. They are mild, bleeding is kind of like a heavy AF, and I have 3-4 small clots. I automatically assume that Im miscarrying. At around 1 pm, the bleeding had calmed down. Its pinkish/brown and light. By 4pm its completely gone. I had mild cramps the entire day Friday. Saturday and today absolutely nothing (no bleeding, spotting, cramps) I retook a preg test today and its still blazing positive. Im so confused. Im calling the doctor tomorrow and also have an appointment scheduled with ultrasound for Tuesday, so I will keep yall updated! But its just so crazy!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Is it ok to join you ladies? I&#8217;m due January 24th, had a mc back in March, hopefully this one will stick and stay.


----------



## RandaPanda

APG, wow, that's a rollercoaster of events and emotions! I'll be thinking of you, and hoping everything turns out great! 

W8ting, so glad to see you here! I was in the November group with you and also miscarried :hugs: Fingers x'd we both have happy and healthy pregnancies this time around!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

RandaPanda said:


> APG, wow, that's a rollercoaster of events and emotions! I'll be thinking of you, and hoping everything turns out great!
> 
> W8ting, so glad to see you here! I was in the November group with you and also miscarried :hugs: Fingers x'd we both have happy and healthy pregnancies this time around!

I thought your name was familiar, good to have a familiar face here too!! Congrats on your pregnancy and hope we have uneventful ones


----------



## jlmeans0422

APG1992 said:


> Thanks girls but I&#8217;m officially in limbo land. See what y&#8217;all think! So Friday morning I would have been 5 weeks 4 days. Just after 9:30am, I feel a gush (TMI warning). I run to the bathroom and instantly see red blood in my underwear. No prior cramping or anything. I wipe and there is a lot more. I put on a pad and then the cramps start. They are mild, bleeding is kind of like a heavy AF, and I have 3-4 small clots. I automatically assume that I&#8217;m miscarrying. At around 1 pm, the bleeding had calmed down. It&#8217;s pinkish/brown and light. By 4pm it&#8217;s completely gone. I had mild cramps the entire day Friday. Saturday and today absolutely nothing (no bleeding, spotting, cramps) I retook a preg test today and it&#8217;s still blazing positive. I&#8217;m so confused. I&#8217;m calling the doctor tomorrow and also have an appointment scheduled with ultrasound for Tuesday, so I will keep y&#8217;all updated! But it&#8217;s just so crazy!

Omg it sounds exactly like what I have been going through. I started bleeding Tuesday around 12, never heavy or anything but it was still there very noticeable when I wiped. It stopped Wednesday night, but being that I already had a positive test I immediately called my doctor Wednesday and all they did there was do a urine test which came back negative. She told me that either my home tests were wrong or I am going through a chemical pregnancy..that if the bleeding stops and I still have signs I am to come back. She did say there was a slight chance their test was wrong but she seemed to be pushing the other two options on me. I walked out in tears. I took another test Thursday afternoon on like a 45 min hold and it was still pretty dark positive. I have taken another test on a brand that I never heard of and part of me felt I could see a faint line but part of me felt I was seeing it because I want to, so I brushed it off to be negative. Let me tell you that my pregnancy symptoms have only gotten worse. My boobs are sore and swollen, I have horrible heartburn to the point I am extremely nauseous, and I am still peeing every hour it feels like. I am going to test tomorrow with a frer and see if that is still positive and if it is, I have a cb pregnant/not pregnant to take. Regardless of how it comes back I plan to call a new doctor tomorrow and explain my story to them and see what their thoughts are. Sorry you are going through this I know from experience it is such a roller coaster ride with the emotions. I have never cried and yet still smile so much all at once.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Can anyone walk me through how to add a ticker to my signature, Please and Thank you!

** Nevermind figured it out!


----------



## crusherwife44

Hi ladies!! Can i jump in? According to those online calculators i should be due jan 21! Hubs is 6 hours away from me. We see each other about once a month. Prayed for this cycle specifically for about a year and dtd 2 times and here i am. I just ran a mile and now walking the rest catching up on all 14 pages lol. Once i get home and sleep ill wake up and take my last tests and call it good. 
Congrats all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Wobbles

I have no idea what happened ladies. 

Back to normal ... I'll look into it <3


----------



## jlmeans0422

So it seems like my roller coaster ride on my emotions continue. Has anyone else ever experienced this? I woke up at 330 am to go potty so I decided to do my frer test then. I dipped and waited 3 mins when I looked at it the line is still clearly there (19 dpo today.) So I pulled out my test from 15 dpo and the lines look the same or the 19 dpo is a little darker to me. That being said I thought if it was chemical my line would be much lighter by now or not there at all. Anyways I bought some cb digital last night so after I got the positive on frer, I grabbed a cb and dipped it in the same urine sample waited for the countdown to go away and it popped up "not pregnant" 

I either have something in my system that makes frer pop positive or something is going on. I don't understand how I have had 4 tests now (2 different boxes) all give me a positive reading. Maybe my body didn't miscarry the baby but its not growing? I'll be calling a new doctor today once they open and hopefully get some clear answers as to what is going on with my body at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







20180514_055513.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









20180514_054705.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## W8tingforbaby

First responses are definitely more sensitive. I went to my ob on Friday and showed barely positive there but my tests were a very obvious pregnant and my digital I did was also a first response. Definitely call your doctor and see about maybe doing blood work to see if that can give you a definitive answer one way or another. Good luck.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

APG1992 said:


> Thanks girls but Im officially in limbo land. See what yall think! So Friday morning I would have been 5 weeks 4 days. Just after 9:30am, I feel a gush (TMI warning). I run to the bathroom and instantly see red blood in my underwear. No prior cramping or anything. I wipe and there is a lot more. I put on a pad and then the cramps start. They are mild, bleeding is kind of like a heavy AF, and I have 3-4 small clots. I automatically assume that Im miscarrying. At around 1 pm, the bleeding had calmed down. Its pinkish/brown and light. By 4pm its completely gone. I had mild cramps the entire day Friday. Saturday and today absolutely nothing (no bleeding, spotting, cramps) I retook a preg test today and its still blazing positive. Im so confused. Im calling the doctor tomorrow and also have an appointment scheduled with ultrasound for Tuesday, so I will keep yall updated! But its just so crazy!

Fingers and toes crossed for u sweet however even after a miscarriage it takes a while for hcg to leave your body so will still get a positive for a while after. I had an ectopic pregnancy and ruptured tube in November at 6 weeks and 2 days and my pregnancy tests took a good 6-7 weeks to he negative. Obviously hope this isn't the case for u but just throwing some facts out there xx


----------



## jlmeans0422

Lexi's Mummy said:


> APG1992 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls but Im officially in limbo land. See what yall think! So Friday morning I would have been 5 weeks 4 days. Just after 9:30am, I feel a gush (TMI warning). I run to the bathroom and instantly see red blood in my underwear. No prior cramping or anything. I wipe and there is a lot more. I put on a pad and then the cramps start. They are mild, bleeding is kind of like a heavy AF, and I have 3-4 small clots. I automatically assume that Im miscarrying. At around 1 pm, the bleeding had calmed down. Its pinkish/brown and light. By 4pm its completely gone. I had mild cramps the entire day Friday. Saturday and today absolutely nothing (no bleeding, spotting, cramps) I retook a preg test today and its still blazing positive. Im so confused. Im calling the doctor tomorrow and also have an appointment scheduled with ultrasound for Tuesday, so I will keep yall updated! But its just so crazy!
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for u sweet however even after a miscarriage it takes a while for hcg to leave your body so will still get a positive for a while after. I had an ectopic pregnancy and ruptured tube in November at 6 weeks and 2 days and my pregnancy tests took a good 6-7 weeks to he negative. Obviously hope this isn't the case for u but just throwing some facts out there xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much for that. I have never been through this so wasn't sure what time frame was and others seemed to think it depended how much HCG was in my body. I wouldn't be quiet as far a long as you were. I think only 4 weeks 4 days but my bleeding started at 3 weeks 5 days. I am still hopeful but trying to not overly get my hopes up.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

JL your situation confuses me so that's why I never commented to yours.. I've had several chemicals and none like yours. My tests get dark then fade around af day by 17 dpo they are negative for me and I come on 4 days late. I've never experienced a chemical nor know of anyone that had bleed pre af and continued to get bfp! Keeping everything crossed for u!

I phoned epu earlier to schedule a scan for next week and was asked to come in and do blood work first. Results should b in tonight around 5 so we will know where to go from there. Be it book scan or second bloods. I put myself at 5 weeks today xx

Eta... my spelling is atrocious lol! It's the Damn phone not me lol.


----------



## APG1992

I know HCG tends to take a while to completely leave your system after miscarriage. But what I was wondering is the lines being so dark. Ive taken tests almost everyday from my first BFP and watched the progression. I figured my lines would have gotten a tad lighter not darker. So Im not sure. But Ill definitely know something tomorrow. Still no more bleeding/ cramping. 
JL..... we are kinda in similar situations and it sucks! I hope we both get answers soon!
Ill keep yall updated!


----------



## jlmeans0422

APG1992 said:


> I know HCG tends to take a while to completely leave your system after miscarriage. But what I was wondering is the lines being so dark. Ive taken tests almost everyday from my first BFP and watched the progression. I figured my lines would have gotten a tad lighter not darker. So Im not sure. But Ill definitely know something tomorrow. Still no more bleeding/ cramping.
> JL..... we are kinda in similar situations and its sucks! I hope we both get answers soon!
> Ill keep yall updated!

I go to a new doctor today at 230 hopefully they have better insight for me then my primary doctor


----------



## Emsabub

Hope everything went well JL x


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Blood results are back in and are 3690 and scan book for Friday at 2!! Exciting times!!

But just a little fun fact . Don't pin all your hopes and feelings on a clear blue weeks estimator! I did one this morning and stil got a 2-3 Which was fine... however my bloods say it should have definately already reached 3+ with that being 2000+!!! Can cause unnecessary worry definately! <3


----------



## W8tingforbaby

We don&#8217;t even have the weeks estimator from clear blue in the us anymore. I think maybe because of them not being as accurate, idk


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies the post is fixed!! :yipee:
Catching up on the thread too btw.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kiwi2000, RandaPanda, W8tingforbaby, crusherwife44, added all of you to the list!!!

JL, APG, :hugs: you two have been through so much. I really hope you two are able to figure out what's going on soon. I am still holding out that you're both still pregnant. So many women spot during pregnancy, not to mention those CB pregnancy tests are horrible with how sensitive they are.

Lexi's Mummy, great beta results and how exciting you have a scan booked!! :yipee:

Nothing new for me ladies, really gassy and crampy on and off, other thban that I've been feeling great!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So just got a call from my ob and my numbers look great she said. My hcg on Saturday was 70 and Now today it&#8217;s 170!! And when I had my mc a couple of months ago my progesterone was low but it&#8217;s perfect right now she said. Yay!!!! Now can&#8217;t wait for my ultrasound on June 1st!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> So just got a call from my ob and my numbers look great she said. My hcg on Saturday was 70 and Now today its 170!! And when I had my mc a couple of months ago my progesterone was low but its perfect right now she said. Yay!!!! Now cant wait for my ultrasound on June 1st!!

:yipee: So glad everything is going well for you!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Af due yesterday. This is the last day ill test and calling it good! 
No matter what i eat i seem bloated. Dont remember that with my other two. Drank some peppermint tea last night i think helped. 
How are you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







20180514_130218.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Af due yesterday. This is the last day ill test and calling it good!
> No matter what i eat i seem bloated. Dont remember that with my other two. Drank some peppermint tea last night i think helped.
> How are you ladies?

They all look positive to me! This is my third as well, and I'm super bloated like I would be at 10 weeks. I think it's normal at each pregnancy for your body to get bloated quicker and quicker.


----------



## crusherwife44

Doesn't help when i don't want to tell work for awhile lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Doesn't help when i don't want to tell work for awhile lol

:hugs: wear some big baggy shirts maybe? My only suggestion LOL.


----------



## Emsabub

W8ting so happy for you!! :dance:

Congratulations crusher! Your username is making me crave a Tango Ice Blast... *dribble* :haha:

I agree with the bloating though girls, I think I gave my boyfriend a bit of a worry we were further along than estimated! But then again my appetite disappeared for a few days then all of a sudden eating a fair bit, it's going to bloat out :(


----------



## RandaPanda

W8ting, that's great news! My Dr. wouldn't consider checking my progesterone when I asked, which was kind of annoying. He said that if this pregnancy also results in MC then I'll be referred to a fertility clinic, and maybe progesterone would be checked. I went for my second blood test today (though my Dr. Wanted me to wait a week...I waited 5 days, and decided enough was enough!) Just anxiously awaiting my results!! I'm 18 or 19 dpo today, and my IC test now shows my test line darker than the control... Could mean nothing, but keeps me from worrying too much.

Also super bloated, vaguely nauseous/lack of appetite - which makes me pretty happy, despite feeling like garbage :haha: I'm also very constipated (TMI) and weepy.


----------



## crusherwife44

I wear a uniform... But i might get too excited in a couple weeks and just tell them anyway lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

They only checked it last time because I had the bleeding and found it low so she was being more cautious this time and checking it because that would be an easy thing to fix. So glad I don&#8217;t need to take another pill though although I&#8217;d do anything for a healthy pregnancy at this point.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow Randa, your doctor sounds like a total jerk :hugs:. I've been a little sick to my stomach today too. Hoping it's not as bad as my last two pregnancies where I needed an IV drip.

W8tingforbaby :hugs:
I'm going to need progesterone shots each week, probably going to start at around 16w like last time. I had GD too. 

Anyone have GD during pregnancy, I'm wondering if I should start my diet now or wait till they tell me to? I'm feeling really dizzy and nauseous right now and I'm hoping it's not from my blood sugar levels since I don't have the equipment to test it at the moment.


----------



## jlmeans0422

Lexi's Mummy said:


> JL your situation confuses me so that's why I never commented to yours.. I've had several chemicals and none like yours. My tests get dark then fade around af day by 17 dpo they are negative for me and I come on 4 days late. I've never experienced a chemical nor know of anyone that had bleed pre af and continued to get bfp! Keeping everything crossed for u!
> 
> I phoned epu earlier to schedule a scan for next week and was asked to come in and do blood work first. Results should b in tonight around 5 so we will know where to go from there. Be it book scan or second bloods. I put myself at 5 weeks today xx
> 
> Eta... my spelling is atrocious lol! It's the Damn phone not me lol.

I didn't realize the first time I answered your post it was to someone else. I didn't pay attention to the name just read the quote and since her's and my situation seemed so similar I just answered haha. Thanks for taking the time to write me now


**Update: So my doctors test came back negative but she took the time to ask me again when my last period was. When I told her April 12th she was like oh you would be newly pregnant. She then asked about any symptoms I was having, looked at the pregnancy tests I took at home and decided to do blood work. I asked her if the blood comes back negative what could that mean for all my positive tests, she said we would cross that bridge when it comes. I am having the worse heartburn that causes me to feel nauseous and have like a bile taste in the back of my throat, my boobs are ungodly swollen and tender and extreme bloating with the area right by my belly bottom being hard and tender(is that normal)


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422, when do you get the blood test results back? Its probably too early to get a positive test with the tests they use at the Dr office. They are not very sensitive, and like I said are only usually used to confirm pregnancy a week or more after AF is due. Fx crossed you get your answers soon :hugs:.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

jlmeans0422 said:


> Lexi's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> JL your situation confuses me so that's why I never commented to yours.. I've had several chemicals and none like yours. My tests get dark then fade around af day by 17 dpo they are negative for me and I come on 4 days late. I've never experienced a chemical nor know of anyone that had bleed pre af and continued to get bfp! Keeping everything crossed for u!
> 
> I phoned epu earlier to schedule a scan for next week and was asked to come in and do blood work first. Results should b in tonight around 5 so we will know where to go from there. Be it book scan or second bloods. I put myself at 5 weeks today xx
> 
> Eta... my spelling is atrocious lol! It's the Damn phone not me lol.
> 
> I didn't realize the first time I answered your post it was to someone else. I didn't pay attention to the name just read the quote and since her's and my situation seemed so similar I just answered haha. Thanks for taking the time to write me now
> 
> 
> **Update: So my doctors test came back negative but she took the time to ask me again when my last period was. When I told her April 12th she was like oh you would be newly pregnant. She then asked about any symptoms I was having, looked at the pregnancy tests I took at home and decided to do blood work. I asked her if the blood comes back negative what could that mean for all my positive tests, she said we would cross that bridge when it comes. I am having the worse heartburn that causes me to feel nauseous and have like a bile taste in the back of my throat, my boobs are ungodly swollen and tender and extreme bloating with the area right by my belly bottom being hard and tender(is that normal)Click to expand...

JL I hope my comment didn't come across the wrong way in saying it wasn't for u lol. I jisjustt meant thats why i havent previously replied to your situation as it was confusing me lol. If your period was only 12th that would put u at what 4+5 today? I wouldn't b concerned with the doctors test at all! Mine was negative at the doctors with my now almost 4 year old!! Keep us updated x


----------



## RandaPanda

JL, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all these ups and downs :hugs:

APG, how are you doing?

Well, I got my betas back online in the middle of the night. My first was 233 14dpo. Now at 19dpo, it's 3476! With my miscarriage, I had been 127 and 771 at the same dpos, so these numbers are much more reassuring :)


----------



## jlmeans0422

Lexi's- I didn't take your message wrong.All is good

I should have my results back today before lunch time. The doctor that waited on me said she is going to keep an eye out for them and let me know as soon as they get to her. Hoping for good news but can't lie seeing the post above saying her beta at 19 dpo is over 3000, wouldn't that pick up on a doctors test? Unless I O later then I thought, I was thinking i was at 19dpo yesterday as well. Time will only tell at this point.


----------



## RandaPanda

JL, I'm sorry - I'm not trying to make you feel bad :hugs:
My HCG here seems quite high, and there's such a big range that I hope you don't feel discouraged by my number alone. I had been expecting around 1000 maybe...

I'm not emotionally past my miscarriage at all - it only happened 8 weeks ago. I hesitated to post my news, but hope this thread can be about supporting us all in our various situations, as difficult as it can be :cry:

I will be thinking about you today, and hoping for great news from your blood test result! :flower:


----------



## crusherwife44

Jl i keep checking in for your results! Praying they're great numbers and nicer doctors. 
How is everyone? Besides the continuous bloating and face still breaking out nothing is different i don't think for me


----------



## Kiwiberry

jlmeans0422, Hcg levels can varry A LOT. Here is what I found online.

- Positive pregnancy test - more than 25 U/L 
- Pregnant women, about 5 weeks after the LMP (week after first missed period) - 200 to 7,000 U/L
- Pregnant women, about 6 weeks after the LMP - 200 to 32,000 U/L

I'll respond to everyone else in the morning, it's about time for me to get some sleep lol I stayed up all night.


----------



## jlmeans0422

RandaPanda said:


> JL, I'm sorry - I'm not trying to make you feel bad :hugs:
> My HCG here seems quite high, and there's such a big range that I hope you don't feel discouraged by my number alone. I had been expecting around 1000 maybe...
> 
> I'm not emotionally past my miscarriage at all - it only happened 8 weeks ago. I hesitated to post my news, but hope this thread can be about supporting us all in our various situations, as difficult as it can be :cry:
> 
> I will be thinking about you today, and hoping for great news from your blood test result! :flower:

Not discouraged at all honestly it's nice to see what numbers could be at, at the different dpo. Someone mentioned a chart and I did look it up and felt the same like oh wow factor. I'm super happy for you and have all fingers and toes crossed that this is your sticky baby! Your numbers just gave me some insight that either things aren't what I thought for myself or I'm not as far out as I thought which could be 100% possible. This was our first cycle using opks so I could have miscounted!

I'm sorry Randa i didn't mean for my post to come across as it may have!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

jlmeans0422 said:


> Lexi's- I didn't take your message wrong.All is good
> 
> I should have my results back today before lunch time. The doctor that waited on me said she is going to keep an eye out for them and let me know as soon as they get to her. Hoping for good news but can't lie seeing the post above saying her beta at 19 dpo is over 3000, wouldn't that pick up on a doctors test? Unless I O later then I thought, I was thinking i was at 19dpo yesterday as well. Time will only tell at this point.

Urine tests can differ massively as my test yesterday proved I should have easily got 3+ but didn't and my hcg was 3690 at 21dpo. The hcg scale is massive and differed from person to person. To me your tests and 
Symptoms scream pregnant! I keep check-in back to see how u are getting on too. 

I have back ache and cramping on off today. No matter how much I know this can be perfectly normal it is soo worrying. Just can't wait for my scan on Friday. I'm well aware I most probably w9nt see a heartbeat I'm hoping as long as it's all in the right place this time they will issue a second scan to get progression. If not I can get a private reassurance scan for £30 booked for next week/week after x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I am also anxiously awaiting my ultrasound in 2 and a half weeks. Can&#8217;t wait u til June 1st. I want to be able to see an appropriate sized growing baby or whatever they may call it at 6 weeks lol. I keep waiting for something to happen and see blood and I&#8217;m always so relieved when I don&#8217;t but man a pregnancy after a mc is still just as scary as the mc. I don&#8217;t want to worry but I just can&#8217;t help it. I&#8217;ll be happy when that fear is gone and replaced with watching this little one grow


----------



## RandaPanda

W8tingforbaby said:


> I am also anxiously awaiting my ultrasound in 2 and a half weeks. Cant wait u til June 1st. I want to be able to see an appropriate sized growing baby or whatever they may call it at 6 weeks lol. I keep waiting for something to happen and see blood and Im always so relieved when I dont but man a pregnancy after a mc is still just as scary as the mc. I dont want to worry but I just cant help it. Ill be happy when that fear is gone and replaced with watching this little one grow

Exactly! I can't believe how nervous I've been this time. I've had a lot of cramping, which is similar to my MC but nothing like my two successful pregnancies, and I keep expecting to bleed. My first midwife appointment is June 7th, and she *may* send me for an ultrasound (she did with my second baby to check viability, and with the recent MC, I'm hoping she will!) but we don't usually go for it first ultrasound until 12 weeks here (some docs do 20 - I can't even imagine!) 

Good luck for yours on Friday, Lexi's! Look forward to your update!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

RandaPanda said:


> W8tingforbaby said:
> 
> 
> I am also anxiously awaiting my ultrasound in 2 and a half weeks. Cant wait u til June 1st. I want to be able to see an appropriate sized growing baby or whatever they may call it at 6 weeks lol. I keep waiting for something to happen and see blood and Im always so relieved when I dont but man a pregnancy after a mc is still just as scary as the mc. I dont want to worry but I just cant help it. Ill be happy when that fear is gone and replaced with watching this little one grow
> 
> Exactly! I can't believe how nervous I've been this time. I've had a lot of cramping, which is similar to my MC but nothing like my two successful pregnancies, and I keep expecting to bleed. My first midwife appointment is June 7th, and she *may* send me for an ultrasound (she did with my second baby to check viability, and with the recent MC, I'm hoping she will!) but we don't usually go for it first ultrasound until 12 weeks here (some docs do 20 - I can't even imagine!)
> 
> Good luck for yours on Friday, Lexi's! Look forward to your update!Click to expand...

Thank you <3 I wouldn't normally get one until 12 either here but with the ectopic in November they want to be sure it's not reoccurring. although, I don't believe it is as usually it's due to scarring in the tube trapping the egg. My tubes gone as it ruptured in 2 places so it's jist as likely for me as it is anyone else. But I won't turn down a scan lol! I have a feeling I will go on Friday and won't see a heartbeat nor get a second early scan as really they are only checking for ectopic not viability. I can hope but however like I said I'll just pay the 30 the week after as I've got a family holiday in 3 weeks and I'd love to be able to relax knowing I've seen a heartbeat :winkwink:


----------



## FarmerBK

January 12th baby! Finally after 2 years to the month of TTC! Praying for a boy!


----------



## NovaStar

Im oddly calm this time! With my daughter, I was super anxious and scared because I wanted her SO much. This time, we tried for so long I learned to find peace during stressful times. Whatever will be, will be....I feel like this baby will grow to be healthy but I also tell myself if it isnt meant to be, then it will be okay. Definitely more zen that last time! I was a basket case the entire pregnancy.


----------



## APG1992

Heading to my doctor appointment now! Ill update afterwards. Really have no idea what to expect but I just want some answers! FX


----------



## NovaStar

FarmerBK said:


> January 12th baby! Finally after 2 years to the month of TTC! Praying for a boy!

Congrats! In the same boat, 2 years TTC and due Jan 13th. We are also thinking it will be a boy.

APG keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## going_crazy

FarmerBK said:


> January 12th baby! Finally after 2 years to the month of TTC! Praying for a boy!

Welcome! x


----------



## going_crazy

APG1992 said:


> Heading to my doctor appointment now! Ill update afterwards. Really have no idea what to expect but I just want some answers! FX

Good luck x


----------



## jlmeans0422

Well ladies my doctor called me this afternoon and confirmed that the blood work was negative. My gut is leaning towards a chemical as thats how looks from the results, like there maybe a little HCG left in my system. I am sad but at the same time I am relieved to finally know 1 way or another. Im still not sure where to go from here because I only bled for 2 days (I can't imagine that would be my monthly cycle) so I have yet to actually get af, so I am worried I won't O this month (which would be this weekend coming up)..

I just wanted to thank each and everyone of you for your kind words, prayers and thoughts during this rough and confusing time. It made it easier knowing I had someone to go to and talk to. I plan to still drop by so I can see how everyone is doing and see what you all are having. I wish you all nothing but a healthy 9 months!


----------



## RandaPanda

Sending big hugs, JL :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

FarmerBK, welcome to the group hun!! Added to the list, and congratulation!! 

APG1992, good luck hun :dust:

jlmeans0422, :cry: I'm so sorry love, take good care of yourself ok :hugs:.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Aww JL I'm so sorry sweet :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

So sorry JL xxx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry jl


----------



## APG1992

Well I had my big doctors appointment yesterday. And....... we got to see a sweet baby and a precious heartbeat!!! I also measured two days ahead and now I have a new due date of January 5!!! I am in such disbelief but so happy!!! Our beans little heart rate was 119bpm and the ultrasound tech said it had recently just started to beat. The terrifying bleeding that I had was due to something called a subchorionic hematoma. That is super scary but she didnt seem worried about it at all. So for now, all is well and I am here to stay. Yay! Also can I have my due date changed to January 5th? Thank yall so much for the kind words and thoughts. Ill try to upload my picture of my sweet tiny bean in bit.


----------



## jlmeans0422

APG1992 said:


> Well I had my big doctors appointment yesterday. And....... we got to see a sweet baby and a precious heartbeat!!! I also measured two days ahead and now I have a new due date of January 5!!! I am in such disbelief but so happy!!! Our beans little heart rate was 119bpm and the ultrasound tech said it had recently just started to beat. The terrifying bleeding that I had was due to something called a subchorionic hematoma. That is super scary but she didnt seem worried about it at all. So for now, all is well and I am here to stay. Yay! Also can I have my due date changed to January 5th? Thank yall so much for the kind words and thoughts. Ill try to upload my picture of my sweet tiny bean in bit.

Aww APG I am so happy for you!!! That's so exciting. H & H 9!!! Can't wait to follow your adventure.


----------



## Emsabub

JL so sorry, heres hoping things happen quickly in future &#10084;&#65039;
APG thats brilliant! That must be such a relief


----------



## NovaStar

Im glad you both finally got answers, JL and APG. Im sorry it wasnt better news, JL. Sending you good vibes. 

Congrats APG! Im so relieved everything is going well. What a rollarcoaster!


----------



## RandaPanda

APG, such good news! <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

APG1992, congrats! So happy everything turned out ok :yipee:. I went ahead and updated your EDD on the list.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats apg glad all went well!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay APG!!! That's awesome
Well call me crazy but i spent the day shopping and got a ton of maternity clothes lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Holy smokes has the nausea hit me tonight, wasn&#8217;t expecting this quite yet but here it is. Good to feel symptoms though just hate this feeling


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Holy smokes has the nausea hit me tonight, wasnt expecting this quite yet but here it is. Good to feel symptoms though just hate this feeling

Make sure to stay hydrated hun :hugs:.

The biggest symptom for me right now is fatigue. I want to sleep all the time now, and normally I hate sleeping.


----------



## crusherwife44

I've fallen asleep on the couch each night the boys put a movie on at like 6pm. 
Nipples are getting sensitive. And my tummy is huge! I know its not baby but i can't suck it in. Super gassy. Never had that problem during pregnancy. This one different for you ladies so far?


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> I've fallen asleep on the couch each night the boys put a movie on at like 6pm.
> Nipples are getting sensitive. And my tummy is huge! I know its not baby but i can't suck it in. Super gassy. Never had that problem during pregnancy. This one different for you ladies so far?

Yeah my bloat is much bigger this early on than it was my previous two pregnancies. I'm so gassy too, but it's calmed the past few days.


----------



## crusherwife44

Ive been reading blogs and older posts about ladies on their third starting to wear maternity clothes as early as 6 weeks.... I might not br able to hide this one. Lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Ive definitely had lots of bloating as well. Makes me feel good having symptoms lol


----------



## RandaPanda

crusherwife44 said:


> I've fallen asleep on the couch each night the boys put a movie on at like 6pm.
> Nipples are getting sensitive. And my tummy is huge! I know its not baby but i can't suck it in. Super gassy. Never had that problem during pregnancy. This one different for you ladies so far?

I keep falling asleep early too! I usually get dinner ready for everyone else, and then sleep until it's time to put my boys to bed. And same about the bloating - I didn't really want to tell anyone until I was around 20 weeks, but my belly is going to tell everyone for me pretty soon :haha:


----------



## going_crazy

APG that's fantastic, very happy for you!!! xx


I had to have an emergency scan due to bleeding, my hcg for 5w 1d was 1566 (anyone know if that's ok??) And the scan at 5w 5d showed gestational sac with what they think is a yolk sac. Got to go back in 2 weeks..... I'm just thinking the worst right now and I've got to sit it out for the next 14 days. 
They said I had 3 small bleeds around the uterus which was why I had bleeding but they haven't given me any further information and they also haven't requested further bloods. 
Anyone with any advice greatly appreciated :( x


----------



## RandaPanda

going_crazy said:


> APG that's fantastic, very happy for you!!! xx
> 
> 
> I had to have an emergency scan due to bleeding, my hcg for 5w 1d was 1566 (anyone know if that's ok??) And the scan at 5w 5d showed gestational sac with what they think is a yolk sac. Got to go back in 2 weeks..... I'm just thinking the worst right now and I've got to sit it out for the next 14 days.
> They said I had 3 small bleeds around the uterus which was why I had bleeding but they haven't given me any further information and they also haven't requested further bloods.
> Anyone with any advice greatly appreciated :( x

Definitely don't count yourself out at all at this point! I know it's scary though, and 14 days is a long time to wait :hugs: 

Bleeding sometimes happens in early pregnancy, your HCG was within the normal (massive) range and I'm pretty sure a scan prior to 6 weeks won't always show everything, even though the pregnancy is healthy. I do think they could have and should have sent you for another blood test. You only had the one? Are you able to request another through anyone?


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy, :hugs:
I agree with Randa, they also should have at least told you what the 3 small bleeds are from. Hang in there Mama, I know a two week wait is so hard to deal with :hugs:.

AFM, Anyone craving anything yet? I normally don't eat sweets, but I've been craving chocolate like crazy... has to be Hershey bars too :haha:. Really hoping my GD doesn't kick in this early. I have my kit though, so i am ready to test my sugars if i need to.


----------



## APG1992

JL.... Im so sorry! I hope you will be back very soon! *hugs* 

going_crazy..... you sound a lot like me! I had a massive bleed that was bright red with cramps and small clots. I just knew it was over. But turns out I have a SCH and that can cause that very scary bleeding! I hope you get some answers soon and all is okay!

AFM.... symptoms wise I am always hungry! Having some nausea as well and Im SO tired!!! Like in bed at 8:30 every night plus need a nap during the day! Its so exhausting! Also thank you ladies for all the kind words!


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you. My edd is Jan 9 according to my calculations.
This will be baby number 3.. I have virtually no symptoms and even though this is my third I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## RandaPanda

Welcome, countryblonde! 

I've been craving, of all things, soup :haha: I went to get some from the cafe near my work, and they had just sold the last bowl - I had to restrain myself from having a hangry tantrum :haha: (my emotions might be a bit off as well...:blush:)

I'm starting to get a bit nauseous, and we just marked Preggie Pops down 50% at the mom and baby shop I work at... Now to buy them all without anyone getting suspicious!


----------



## NovaStar

Welcome Country!

Randa, 14 days would be so hard to wait! Im sure it will all be okay. Small bleeds can be normal, though definitely nerve wracking. Hang in there!

I havent had any strong cravings or aversions, but Im definitely gravitating toward savory snacks rather than sugary, which is different for me! Ive been doing these awesome homemade smoothies in the morning and its cut down on my bloat a ton. Feeling generally good...but Im only 5w4d and I hear all the cravings and nausea doesnt start until after 6 weeks. So we shall see!


----------



## crusherwife44

Oohhh nova what kind of smoothies? Thats sounds yummy.
So i havent been drinking my coffee as much. Just doesn't sound as appealing. And still loving bananas.


----------



## RandaPanda

NovaStar, thanks :) I had actually been replying to going_crazy's original comment though ;) 

crusherwife, same - I making my morning coffee, and then taking two sips. Normally, I'm pretty well-caffeinated :haha: Strangely, I've had an aversion to bananas during all of my pregnancies!! I still like them in smoothies, but not by themselves...the sweetness and texture just don't appeal to me while pregnant!


----------



## kiki1234

I am craving orange juice like no other! It's exactly what I craved in both of my other pregnancies. I am also exhausted and have a constant slightly "hungover" feel. Which were also my symptoms in my last pregnancies. Oh well - just happy to be feeling this way. :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Mmm, yes, citrus featured heavily in my two successful pregnancies as well! Orange juice for my older son, and then it was frozen lemonade for my younger son!


----------



## crusherwife44

So your pregnancies are seeming the same as your past ones? I don't remember the bloating... I really like food so never had a specific thing i craved like i am the bananas. Don't remember being quite this tired. Unless I'm forgetting everything this one seems different lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, I've been way more tired this time around than with my last two, the bloating is also a lot more noticeable too. I've also had cravings for things I don't normally eat. That's how I can tell it's a craving.


----------



## crusherwife44

That sounds just like me!
So does anyone get scared running? I run here and there 2-3 miles and i know its safe and all but i get nervous to keep it up or add a little more.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Just a little update on today's scan. Everything's in the right place and where it should be but she said it was too early to really see anything else! However there was 2 yolk sacs within the gestational sac and to go back for a rescan in a week .. goin to be the longest week of my life!!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, I think it's ok as long as you stay hydrated and don't push yourself too much. I have a bad lung (one is too small and doesn't work right from being born early) so I've never been able to over exert myself. The most I can do is walking. 

Lexi's Mummy, omg I knew it! Totally twins :haha:. Weren't you one of the ladies with strong lines on your hpt?


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> crusherwife44, I think it's ok as long as you stay hydrated and don't push yourself too much. I have a bad lung (one is too small and doesn't work right from being born early) so I've never been able to over exert myself. The most I can do is walking.
> 
> Lexi's Mummy, omg I knew it! Totally twins :haha:. Weren't you one of the ladies with strong lines on your hpt?

Yea they were looking good and a positive digital at 11dpo. This really is gonna be the longest week ever!! I wanna sleep it away. . And tbh I probably totally could lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> crusherwife44, I think it's ok as long as you stay hydrated and don't push yourself too much. I have a bad lung (one is too small and doesn't work right from being born early) so I've never been able to over exert myself. The most I can do is walking.
> 
> Lexi's Mummy, omg I knew it! Totally twins :haha:. Weren't you one of the ladies with strong lines on your hpt?
> 
> Yea they were looking good and a positive digital at 11dpo. This really is gonna be the longest week ever!! I wanna sleep it away. . And tbh I probably totally could lol xClick to expand...

You and I both, I normally hate sleeping. I've been so exhausted lately. 

I was thinking about my symptoms today, and I noticed restless leg syndrome showed itself at the beginning of each of my pregnancies before I took a hpt did, anyone else ever experience RLS during pregnancy? It's gets pretty bad in 2nd tri for me, but only happened once during early pregnancy.


----------



## crusherwife44

Ive been praying for twins. How crazy would that be? Lol i was praying for my babies thinking if its just one i didnt miss anything but if its twins id hate to miss all this time praying for 2. :)


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwi I get RLS I 3rd tri alot! Hsve with all 3 of my babes and terrible leg cramp!

I know there's alsorts that can still happen and 2 sacs may not make 2 babies but even so I totally and utterly in shock! Twins!! Omg. Lol my husband almost had a heart attack I swore this last baby would be the last and then I bring 2 into the world haha typical me all over! Xx


----------



## crusherwife44

That would be awesome! Wait how many weeks are you and they told you that? Im not planning to go until 12 weeks


----------



## NovaStar

Twins is always a surprise! Cant wait to hear what they say! I would definitely be going crazy, too!

Crusherwife- the smoothies are made with 8oz apple juice (can sub almond milk for more creaminess), a handful of super green (mix of kale, spinach and chard), blueberries, strawberries (or mixed berries depending on my mood), two or three big spoonfuls of Greek yogurt (any flavor, but my fav is either strawberry honey or vanilla honey), 1 tbs coconut oil (healthy fats!) and then 1 tbs flax seed/hemp seed blend (ordered off amazon). SUPER YUMMY!


----------



## crusherwife44

Hmmmm maybe when i get back from leave ill start doing those smoothies. I've been on a cereal kick lol But summer time and smoothies and not wanting to gain a million pounds sounds good lol


----------



## Emsabub

Hi girls, sorry Ive been catching up the last few days. Nausea has completely knocked me for six :( thats the right figure of speech I think? :haha:

Hope everyones doing well <3


----------



## FuzzyLlama7

Hi all :) 

I think I am only 4+5 (due date around Jan 20th) so still in the nervous stage of something going wrong, but feeling better today as the lines have never really got stronger since my first positive test last week but today its suddenly just as dark as the control. I really need to stop POAS and sit tight though!

I had severe hyperemesis last time from 5/6 weeks up until birth so hoping this one is different. The only symptom I have really is my boobs are a bit tender, I definitely felt more pregnant with my daughter, but trying not to worry as every pregnancy is different I guess! How is everyone feeling? First symptoms/when?

Excited to be part of this little community again as it was so lovely to have baby and bump when I was pregnant with my daughter :)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

FuzzyLlama7 said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> I think I am only 4+5 (due date around Jan 20th) so still in the nervous stage of something going wrong, but feeling better today as the lines have never really got stronger since my first positive test last week but today its suddenly just as dark as the control. I really need to stop POAS and sit tight though!
> 
> I had severe hyperemesis last time from 5/6 weeks up until birth so hoping this one is different. The only symptom I have really is my boobs are a bit tender, I definitely felt more pregnant with my daughter, but trying not to worry as every pregnancy is different I guess! How is everyone feeling? First symptoms/when?
> 
> Excited to be part of this little community again as it was so lovely to have baby and bump when I was pregnant with my daughter :)

Welcome to the group Im 4+2 right now and have noticed boobs already getting bigger and crazy bloating, Ive noticed a tiny bit of nausea but not much of anything else so far


----------



## NovaStar

Omg, my boobs and lady area are on fire today! Like...they feel like they are burning. So weird!! No nausea yet...but six weeks starts on Sunday and thats usually when nausea starts.


----------



## crusherwife44

Except being gassy and tired i feel completely normal still...


----------



## countryblonde

Crusher.. I feel almost nothing...I don't even feel as tired as I think I should... But I think after 2 kids I am in a permanent state of tired....lol..some night I'm so tired by 8, other nights I can stay up till 11... I had barely any symptoms with my other 2 either....

I did however have some minor spotting when I wiped tonight... I'm sure it's nothing to be too worried about.. but even that tiny bit makes me so nervous


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

crusherwife44 said:


> That would be awesome! Wait how many weeks are you and they told you that? Im not planning to go until 12 weeks

I'm somewhere within my 5th week. Hence why they can't say 2 sacs will definately turn into 2 babies but it's highly possible as there was definately 2 and she showed me as I was in total disbelief haha. I only had an early scan to check it wasnt reoccurring ectopic otherwise I would have to wait til 12 too..

Even had the sonographer saying shes going home to research as she has never known ovulation and conception to occur with the tubeless side... she was like you must have ovulated from your right as you have no tube on the left. I get severe ovulation pain and told her it was on the left so she checked both ovaries and was so shocked to see my corpus luteum ring of fire on only the left ovary. So somehow my right tube has swept my left egg xx

Eta omg! My phone changed sonographer to pornographer :blush:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy said:


> crusherwife44 said:
> 
> 
> That would be awesome! Wait how many weeks are you and they told you that? Im not planning to go until 12 weeks
> 
> I'm somewhere within my 5th week. Hence why they can't say 2 sacs will definately turn into 2 babies but it's highly possible as there was definately 2 and she showed me as I was in total disbelief haha. I only had an early scan to check it wasnt reoccurring ectopic otherwise I would have to wait til 12 too..
> 
> Even had the sonographer saying shes going home to research as she has never known ovulation and conception to occur with the tubeless side... she was like you must have ovulated from your right as you have no tube on the left. I get severe ovulation pain and told her it was on the left so she checked both ovaries and was so shocked to see my corpus luteum ring of fire on only the left ovary. So somehow my right tube has swept my left egg xx
> 
> Eta omg! My phone changed sonographer to pornographer :blush:Click to expand...

Oooh this is definitely interesting. I can't wait for you to go back either. When's the next ultrasound???? I remember you saying 2 weeks, but I wanted a date. 

FuzzyLlama7, welcome to the group!!! I added you to the list too!


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all! Welcome to the newbies! Lexi - good luck with your next scan.... sounds very interesting! 

Thanks to those who replied to my last message.... I'm just trying to think positive now and whatever will be, will be. Next scan can't come soon enough and i really wish they would've drawn more bloods but i can't change that now.

How's everyone's moods?? 
I'm supposed to be 6+2 today and I just can't stop crying at anything!! I don't generally feel low but I'm crying at the drop of a hat! 

(Also peeing like there's no tomorrow!!) 
Boobs are 3 times their usual size and very sore. 
No nausea (yet) so thankful for that!! 

Just thought I'd add another thanks to Kiwi for keeping the group up to date too! xx


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> Lexi's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusherwife44 said:
> 
> 
> That would be awesome! Wait how many weeks are you and they told you that? Im not planning to go until 12 weeks
> 
> I'm somewhere within my 5th week. Hence why they can't say 2 sacs will definately turn into 2 babies but it's highly possible as there was definately 2 and she showed me as I was in total disbelief haha. I only had an early scan to check it wasnt reoccurring ectopic otherwise I would have to wait til 12 too..
> 
> Even had the sonographer saying shes going home to research as she has never known ovulation and conception to occur with the tubeless side... she was like you must have ovulated from your right as you have no tube on the left. I get severe ovulation pain and told her it was on the left so she checked both ovaries and was so shocked to see my corpus luteum ring of fire on only the left ovary. So somehow my right tube has swept my left egg xx
> 
> Eta omg! My phone changed sonographer to pornographer :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh this is definitely interesting. I can't wait for you to go back either. When's the next ultrasound???? I remember you saying 2 weeks, but I wanted a date.
> 
> FuzzyLlama7, welcome to the group!!! I added you to the list too!Click to expand...

Kiwi. It's the 25th at 1.20 going to take forever I just know it DH is away Monday til Thurs working so I have nothing to do but wait and ponder the thoughts of possibly 5 children haha x


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy, I missed your post I think. I'm going to go back and read. Ok I didn't miss it, just checked. Hang in there Mama :hugs:.

Lexi's Mummy, :hugs:

countryblonde, lots of women spot through pregnancy, I hope everything's ok :hugs:.


----------



## crusherwife44

Everything sounds so exciting with everyone!! 
Ya I'm alwaystired too. I work nights and still have to function during the day for my 2 kids so who knows if its tired from pregnancy. But just about every time I'm putting a movie on for them i try to sleep some more lol.
So.. I haven't seen hubs since ovulation and we're going to visit him next week. I'm a little nervous and might tell him to be gentle lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Everything sounds so exciting with everyone!!
> Ya I'm alwaystired too. I work nights and still have to function during the day for my 2 kids so who knows if its tired from pregnancy. But just about every time I'm putting a movie on for them i try to sleep some more lol.
> So.. I haven't seen hubs since ovulation and we're going to visit him next week. I'm a little nervous and might tell him to be gentle lol

:hugs: sounds rough working nights. I bet those cat naps really help though!!!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

crusherwife44 said:


> Everything sounds so exciting with everyone!!
> Ya I'm alwaystired too. I work nights and still have to function during the day for my 2 kids so who knows if its tired from pregnancy. But just about every time I'm putting a movie on for them i try to sleep some more lol.
> So.. I haven't seen hubs since ovulation and we're going to visit him next week. I'm a little nervous and might tell him to be gentle lol

I work nights also (11pm-7:30am) and I am exhausted even more so than I was before. This shift is definitely rough pregnant. I am also finding thats when Im feeling nauseous and the most bloated. Hopefully first shift opens soon so I can change but that shift is crazy at my job (Im a nurse)


----------



## crusherwife44

Mines 6pm to 6 am. With my hubs gone Thats all i can do with the kids. Im trying to sleep more at home so it makes up for the crazy schedule lol its a high stress job but I'm at a desk so ill be okay. And if we have no cases i can go sneak awayfor an hour to work out or.... Sleep in the locker room lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

The nausea is hitting me today out of nowhere..... and I don't have any prego drops/pops yet :(. I've been drinking water 90% of the time so that's good I guess. I don't want a repeat of last time needing an IV drip when it really kicks in.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## RandaPanda

Sorry to hear about the nausea, kiwiberry. AFM, I'm fairly symptomless so far besides being really tired. It's making me nervous. I'll go for another blood test on Tuesday to see how things are going.


----------



## crusherwife44

I think my nipples are a little sensitive ... After church i came home and laid on the couch all day. I keep thinking nausea is gonna kick in. 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda said:


> Sorry to hear about the nausea, kiwiberry. AFM, I'm fairly symptomless so far besides being really tired. It's making me nervous. I'll go for another blood test on Tuesday to see how things are going.

Try not to worry :hugs:
My nausea is gone now and was probably just an upset stomach. I normally throw up with MS. Other than the bloating, I've been pretty symptomless too.

crusherwife44, I've been sleeping so much!!! It's crazy. Happy 5 weeks btw :happydance:.


----------



## RandaPanda

Well, nausea is starting! I'm 5+4, so it could be pregnancy related, or it could also be the stomach bug my nephew and sister-in-law have and brought up to the cottage this weekend :/ With both of my boys, I had intense morning sickness and vomiting from 5.5/6 weeks until around 15 weeks. I am grateful for some possible symptoms, but hope this pregnancy doesn't involve as much vomiting as in the past!

I also have some breast pain/nipple sensitivity. I'm still nursing my 19 month old, but am suddenly eager for him to wean!!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Emsabub

Kiwi Im glad your nausea has backed off a bit! Mine has too thank god, I feel a bit more normal now. 

Randa thats a long time to suffer with morning sickness &#128563; i dont know how you managed! Or any other ladies who had it that long!


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda, I hope it's MS and not a stomach bug, how awful :hugs:. I had MS really bad too with both my girls, let's hope these LO's take it easy on us this time!! I wish I was still nursing my youngest, she weaned herself at 6 months because she saw her big sister with sippy cups and wanted bottles instead :cry:. I miss the bonding experience. 

Emsabub, how are things with you? &#128154;


----------



## Emsabub

Theyre alright thank you :) 
Like said the nausea has faded away, its really hot here though at the moment so that isnt helping. Im planning on ringing the midwife next week too when I should be 8 weeks, I dont want to ring too soon and get told off again :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

I have been so hungry today. 5 weeks today. You girls seem a bit further. We are telling the kids this weekend. And then next week telling family.


----------



## NovaStar

6+1 today. I had some very light pink/beige discharge last night but everything seems fine. Did a ton of googling and it seems pretty normal. Ive been having pinching cramps and a stretching sensation down below. With my first, I did have any of this! Haha. My boobs hurt SO much, too. I dont have nausea though! Not yet at least. I hate the early weeks! Haha, so much uncertainty and every twinge is cause for concern. I wish I was already in the second trimester.


----------



## crusherwife44

So ive been reading up on regulations for work all night amd thinking i may try to get seen in a couple weeks and tell my chain of command.... Im nervous but stuff keeps popping up and causing me so much anger i want some people to know. Little nervous though


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub, I hope the heat gets better. That must be awful. I can't believe the MW yelled at you last time, like wth :dohh:

crusherwife44, good luck telling everyone!!! How exciting!! :happydance:. Good luck with work too. 

NovaStar, :hugs: has the spotting stopped? I can't imagine how worrying that must be. You're right though, it's normal for a lot of women.


----------



## Emsabub

Actually, update.. 

Ive picked up my daughters norovirus &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## countryblonde

Nova- i had the same thing. Spotting for one evening around 6 weeks. Just when I wiped one night and then it was gone. My husband reminded me that I had that last pregnancy as well. I'm glad I have his memory..lol. I am so with you on the hate for the first trimester though. So much paranoia about everything. And this is my third-party you think I'd be a little more relaxed about everything.

Crusher- so exciting to be able to tell everyone. How old are your other children? We haven't told my kids yet because my oldest will blab to the whole world and I don't think I'm ready for that yet. I'm to tell him though. 

Emasbub- hang in there.. I had the abosultely nastiest gut bug last week. I literally could only get off the couch to use the bathroom.. make sure you get lots of fluids*hugs*

As for me.. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for May 30. I was hoping to have one this week, but I guess I can wait one more. I'm always very anxious until I see that little heart flutter. Starting to have some mild all day nausea, so at least that is a reminder that bubs is growing.


----------



## crusherwife44

My boys are 8 and 3 almost 4. 
I didn't want to tell work yet but i could possibly get in trouble for not telling them and ya... Idk yet. Hubs has already been telling people he works with. Glad to know he's excited lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub, :hugs: hope you feel better soon.

countryblonde, yay for an ultrasound!!! I am still fighting to work out things with my insurance :cry:.

crusherwife44, :happydance: glad to hear hubby is so excited!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Countryblonde how do you get that baby count down thing on the bottom?


----------



## RandaPanda

Feel better soon, Emsabub :hugs:

going_crazy, how are you holding up?

And JL, if you have been checking in, I've been thinking about you!

I'm also excited for Lexi's scan coming up! It's Friday, right?! I think, with the time change, you'll know by morning in Canada, so I'm looking forward to some news! I find the whole secret-keeping, symptom- hiding first trimester so difficult, so it's really nice to have other people to chat with and hear your news :flower:

I'm trying not to tell anyone I'm pregnant until at least 13 weeks for fest of another loss, but ideally not until we find out the gender as well. I'm sure I'll be showing long before then, but I'm trying to avoid the annoying comments about how we must be hoping for a girl after two boys. We'd be thrilled either way!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Countryblonde how do you get that baby count down thing on the bottom?

Go to Thebump.com or lilypie.com and create it, it's called a ticker. Then copy the link they give you after you create it, it usually has code attached to it. Then pasta the link in your forum signature, you can find it under "user cp" if you're on a computer. If you're on a phone then click on "subscribed threads" at the top and it will say edit signature below that.


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda, I only have 3 people IRL that care about me and no family, so it's easier for me to tell them. If anything happens I want some support ya know :(.

I'm excited for Lexi update too!! I bet it's twins!! :haha:


----------



## countryblonde

My husband has been telling everyone... We've never been great at keeping it a secret for long but I'm certainly not ready to be telling the world yet. 

Kiwi sorry you are having to fight insurance. I'm in Canada and it is fully covered. I will have one next week as a dating ultrasound and then another at 12-13 weeks.. I feel kinda spoiled sometimes to be able to just go

Randa I'm already annoyed by the so are you hoping for a girl comments.. I don't know why people assume that because I have 2 boys that I want a girl


----------



## RandaPanda

Kiwiberry, I totally know what you mean. When something did go wrong for me, I was happy to have some good friends to talk to about it. My mother is very involved in my life, but our relationship is a bit strained and she has a hard time being supportive. I don't want to tell her very early, because she'll have lots to say about us having a third, etc. I know she'll be happy in the end, but she's very judgy so I don't like to confide in her (after our second I was looking at some cute baby girl clothes at the mall once, and she was like, "oh, looks like you want a third. I don't think it's a good idea though." So telling her we're having a third, or that we lost what would have been our third child, hasn't been something I've wanted to do!) It's tough - wanting to share your news, but also protect your feelings from people who might be insensitive.

Countryblonde, we both have boys and live nearby! I'm just outside Hamilton :)


----------



## Jamers89

Mind if I join? My due date is January 21st :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Welcome, and congrats!!

Also, welcome to fuzzyllama - I must have missed your post the first time, but just read back :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

countryblonde, sometimes I wish I lived in Canada, but I wouldn't be able to convince the father of my two girls to move with me (this baby I'm growing now has a different father, I'm with someone else). 

RandaPanda, I'm sorry if the way I came off made you feel like you should do what I do. I didnt mean to sound like that. I was just explaining why I do the opposite.

Jamers89, Welcome to the group! I've added you to the list! Congratulations by the way :).


----------



## RandaPanda

Not at all, Kiwiberry!! :flower: I completely see where you're coming from too. With my first son, we were living overseas until 20 weeks, so it was easier to keep it a secret until we got home. We told my parents at 5.5 weeks with baby #2 because they came for dinner and I was so sick I couldn't eat :haha: We'll just see how long I can keep things under wraps with this one! :)


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh you girls have been so active on here today i love it!! But ive been napping most of the day cuz i work again tonight so im trying to keep up 
Jamers according to my last period i should be the 21st too!!! Kind of hoping its later in the month for timing wise but we'll see.
I work from 6pm to 6am tonight and then driving tomorrow morning to see hubs!! Its been a month this time and we are so excited! 
So with both of my other pregnancies i gained 50 pounds. And it was face legs butt everywhere. Im tall and pretty thin not pregnant. Im hoping to not gain so much. I wish i could be an all belly kind of woman. How about you guys?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I used to be overweight, but after losing it all this past year (don't ask I have no idea how I did it) I'm paranoid about it too. I heavily monitor how much and what I eat. I am in the US and wear 00 pants / extra small shirts. I'm hoping to be all belly this time too. I do have hideous extra skin though that can't be removed without surgery sadly, but it's not noticeable really unless I pull on it. I'm short in height, 5 feet 2 inches tall.

Before being pregnant this time I barely ever craved anything like junk food and everything tasted too sweet for me. Now that I'm pregnant though it's become the opposite :cry:.

These were taken a week ago. Don't mind my horrible hair, I literally jumped out of bed and went out for breakfast lol. Please don't judge :haha:. These are not the most glamorous pictures of me. Living out of a hotel right now and it's rough :cry:. I miss my highlights so much!! Bonus picture, my youngest ready to eat lol. it might be hard to tell in the pictures for people who aren't me but I normally have a flat stomach so you can see my little baby bloat!! :happydance: I also promise I'm not 15 years old, I'm actually 30 lol. 

Spoiler


----------



## crusherwife44

You are tiny!! You'll totally be all belly! 
Im 5 8 and was 160. Idk what i am now. I started the last two at 150 and 144 and both got over 200!


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> You are tiny!! You'll totally be all belly!
> Im 5 8 and was 160. Idk what i am now. I started the last two at 150 and 144 and both got over 200!

You tall ladies have It so much easier :cry:. I gain anything and you can instantly notice :(.

I edited my post too, trust me I'm not 15 years old I'm actually 30 and I wanted to make sure that you knew that lmao.


----------



## RandaPanda

Kiwi, you're tiny! And you do look young!! I'm jealous - I'm nearly 37 and I think my kids have aged me a decade just since my second was born 
1.5 years ago :haha: 

I'm 5'8 and gained 43 lbs with my oldest, and 33 with my youngest (was holding onto 10 anyway when I got pregnant again, so ended up at the same end weight).

Here I am at 40 weeks with #1 and 33 weeks with #2. I had big babies and definitely didn't bounce back well after #2, so am a bit nervous about how I'll look and feel after #3. But it's worth it :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1527020298026.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9









FB_IMG_1527020212211.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RandaPanda

crusherwife, I can't imagine working 12 hour nights and caring for the kids - that's impressive! Enjoy your visit with your husband!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Hahaha. Thanks.. Its been a juggle. But next year i get to leave the military and stay home full time!!!! 
Okay ladies. I did it. Was gonna wait until 12 weeks butttttttt ive got an appointment at 7 weeks june 5th


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you everyone who wished well! Its currently 3:47am and Im desperate for a drink now my stomach feels much better!!

Ill be catching up with posts at a more decent time .. &#129315; 7 weeks today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda, you look lovely!! Far better than my bed head pictures lol. I am hoping to make it full term this time, both my girls are preemies.

crusherwife44, yay for an appointment, so excited for you!! :happydance:

Emsabub, so glad you're feeling better and happy 7 weeks!!!!

AFM, I've been feeling sick all day. Is it normal to feel feverish with no temp and nausea at the same time??


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: Hello I hope that it is alright that i am here! My babe is due January 15th, team yellow :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

dizzy65 said:


> :hi: Hello I hope that it is alright that i am here! My babe is due January 15th, team yellow :flower:

Welcome to the group and congratulations! I'm adding you to the list right now!


----------



## dizzy65

Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Welcome to all the new people and congrats


----------



## going_crazy

Welcome to all the newbies!! 

Not much to report here.... I also am not liking 1st tri very much with all the worry and anxiety. I know it'll probably carry on throughout pregnancy BUT I think there's something reassuring when you reach 12 weeks+?

Still no nausea here, however my boobs are extremely sore and sensitive which I'm assuming is a good sign?? I've had a small amount more spotting but can't do anything until scan next Wednesday.... it can't come soon enough! 

Much respect for those working 12hr shifts - I'm struggling keeping my eyes open for 6hrs lol


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Just catching up lol! Welcome all newbies! 

RandaPanda yep it's Friday! 1.20pm uk time! This week is honestly going so slow. DH is back tomorrow and then 1 sleep haha!! We are also going away a week on Monday for 4 nights with all immediate family and kids. 17 of us lol! Be nice to hopefully have the scan as reassurance before I go! Xx


----------



## RandaPanda

That sounds like it will be a fun time, Lexi's Mummy! We just got back from our cottage yesterday and I went for one more blood test. Lol, my Dr didn't order it, but he had issued me a serial testing card for the lab, and when I was nervous about how my numbers would be at my last draw, the very kind nurse told me to just come back in again when I wanted, despite my Dr not requesting another test! My doubling has slowed down a bit (but still fine), but I went from 3476 at 19dpo to 38,283 at 27dpo :happydance: My first ultrasound isn't until June 7th, which can't come soon enough!


----------



## countryblonde

Crusher...military nurse? I have a good friend who gave up her military nursing for her daughter.
I live north of Toronto.. so we are close for sure... Definitely way closer than some people here. And yey for appointment! I take everyone I can get even if there is no reason for it.

Kiwi..I look like I'm 15 too.. I understand..lol..

As for me. I gained 70lbs with both my boys.. I'm really hoping to keep it lower this time I around.. but I just love food so much when preggo. I'm starving all the time.. but I don't want anymore stretch marks. I'm an 5"6' and about 120lbs. So I start off pretty thin, but 70lbs is still a ton- and it took me way longer to loose the second time.. so I imagine the 3rd will be harder again.

When do the rest of you get scans? Do you have to wait until the NT scan?


----------



## countryblonde

This is me before my boys... Very pregnant with both my boys and 6 months after my second
 



Attached Files:







117201622838-scale-1.jpg
File size: 114.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## RandaPanda

You look great! And carry 70lbs well, because you don't look it - totally all belly!!


----------



## crusherwife44

I was an army medic but now I'm in the coast guard. I only ever wanted to stay home so this is hard for me. 10 years of praying and finally get to stay home next year.
Appointment already got changed to June 13th because i have to get an ultrasound before first ob appointment


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, I'm happy you get to stay home next yhear!! From the sound of things you finally get a much needed break :hugs: 

RandaPanda, lovely blood test results!!!! I can't wait till you get your ultrasound!! You'll be able to get pictures of the little peanut right? 

Lexi's Mummy, wow an ultrasound and a vacation!! I'm so jealous!! Good luck with thbat many family members :haha:. I can't wait to hear what the doctor says at your ultrasound!! I so think it's twins :).

countryblonde, you look lovely!! You do carry the extra weight very well too!

AFM: I can't wait to get my hair, eyebrows, and nails done again :cry:. Fallen on hard times atm. I've been sleeping so much it's crazy, I think it's part due to depression though.


----------



## Emsabub

Im glad everyones doing so well! Sometimes this thread moves quite quickly and I dont realise how far back you have to go to catch up &#128514;

Does anyone know if its frowned upon to lose weight in 1st tri? From the noro bug alone Ive lost 5lb and another 1lb yesterday even though I started eating again? I need to lose it anyway but not do any harm!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Emsabub said:


> Im glad everyones doing so well! Sometimes this thread moves quite quickly and I dont realise how far back you have to go to catch up &#128514;
> 
> Does anyone know if its frowned upon to lose weight in 1st tri? From the noro bug alone Ive lost 5lb and another 1lb yesterday even though I started eating again? I need to lose it anyway but not do any harm!

If your deemed over weight then no it won't do any harm whatsoever this early on. I know several ladies that were on slimming world when starting pregnancy and continued on it. They are given a few extra allowances I think but all those women weighed less after baby than when they started due to continuing to lose weight in first and second tri x


----------



## Emsabub

Thats what Im intending on following Lexi! Thank you!


----------



## crusherwife44

So weird thing about this pregnancy.... Probably wont stay this way.... I dont want to eat as much. The appetite isnt there. And things like chocolate sitting in my fridge for two weeks untouched is crazy! I kind of wish it would stay like this so i don't gain the 50 again lol unless im having twins which we are both hoping. 
And i don't know if its my mattress or what but sleeping is really hurting my back. I watched the back up plan the other night and thinking since hubs and i live apart maybe get one? Usually i throw my leg over hubs hip for comfort in pregnancy lol


----------



## crusherwife44

Get the body pillow. Im losing my mind as if you guys would have known i meant get the pillow like the back up plan. Lol sorry


----------



## Kiwiberry

I take the time to respond to everyone, yet I'm the one who's ignored :cry:. I'm just going to disappear for awhile from bnb.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> crusherwife44, I'm happy you get to stay home next yhear!! From the sound of things you finally get a much needed break :hugs:
> 
> RandaPanda, lovely blood test results!!!! I can't wait till you get your ultrasound!! You'll be able to get pictures of the little peanut right?
> 
> Lexi's Mummy, wow an ultrasound and a vacation!! I'm so jealous!! Good luck with thbat many family members :haha:. I can't wait to hear what the doctor says at your ultrasound!! I so think it's twins :).
> 
> countryblonde, you look lovely!! You do carry the extra weight very well too!
> 
> AFM: I can't wait to get my hair, eyebrows, and nails done again :cry:. Fallen on hard times atm. I've been sleeping so much it's crazy, I think it's part due to depression though.

I'm the oldest of 9 so family vacations are always big if we all go as some have children themselves and partners lol! 1 sleep left and hopefully know more on the twin side! But as long as there's one healthy embryo I'll be happy! Xx

I hope things pick up for u kiwi! Not good when your on hard times especially when your trying to celebrate a pregnancy! Xx


----------



## crusherwife44

Aww kiwi dont feel like that. I get that feeling a lot on these boards. You actually time time to write each person. Im not good at that. Im on my phone and struggling just to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Emsabub

Nooo kiwi! I feel like that sometimes, Id come on and think oh, nobodys responding to me and Ive replied to them :( it is quite sad, but dont disappear! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm sorry, I'm just really depressed and pregnancy always makes it worse :cry:


----------



## crusherwife44

Kiwi i cant tell you how much it means when you make the effort to talk to me specifically. I know i suck at it.


----------



## crusherwife44

Ladies i have a new addiction..... Salvation army. Ive gotten so many maternity pants and a couple shirts and dresses for oh so cheap!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy, omg 8 siblings!!!! That's definitely more than I've heard of for awhile lol. All the same mommy? Only one seep left, omg I didn't even realize the ultrasound was so close! These two weeks went by fast. 

crusherwife44, :hugs: ty
And I agree, I used to be snobby about going to those places (probably because I was forced as a kid) but now that I'm a bit older, I don't mind at all. The hard part is finding your size, can sometimes take forever :dohh:.

Emsabub, :hugs: ty hun
I'm so happy you ladies are so understanding.

AFM: Time for my six mile walk to the grocery store......


----------



## crusherwife44

Holy moly 6 miles? No thanks. Although thatll help keep the weight straight to your belly lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Kiwi- your awesome for reasponding to everyone and I thank you for that. Don&#8217;t leave us


----------



## Babybum35

Hi. Can I join??? I am cautiously 5 weeks preggers with number two. I have my first ultra sound in just about 2.5 weeks and with very few symptoms I can't wait.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi Babybum :) Congratulations!

Kiwiberry, I'm so sorry! I was MIA all day today with work, kindergarten orientation for my oldest, and we found a deer tick embedded in his head after spending the holiday weekend at the cottage. Our cottage is in a high lyme disease area, so off to the doctor we went today! I would normally try to respond, and definitely really appreciate how you take the time to respond to each of us and make us feel included. Like what emsabub was saying, sometimes I come online and feel a bit of sadness that no one has replied or acknowledged what I've said. I do think it's a combo of things though - busy work/mom lives, pregnancy sickness and exhaustion keeping us all down, a fast moving thread, and I think first trimester really makes us turn our feelings inward a bit because everything feels so intense for each one of us (the excitement, the fear of complications, etc.) - I try to remind myself of that when I'm feeling a little overlooked :flower: I'm also sorry to hear you're suffering with depression and it's made worse by pregnancy <3 I used to suffer fairly high anxiety, but had it under control for years, and now suddenly in this pregnancy it's been popping up randomly and nearly paralyzing me with fear! I don't know if it's hormonal, due to my fear of another loss, or the realization that dh and I will be outnumbered and even more exhausted if baby #3 makes it earthside! In any case, I'm so grateful to have a group to chat with and get through the tough early stages together, and we owe that to you :hugs:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> Lexi's Mummy, omg 8 siblings!!!! That's definitely more than I've heard of for awhile lol. All the same mommy? Only one seep left, omg I didn't even realize the ultrasound was so close! These two weeks went by fast.

It was only a week! Lol but still wasn't all that slow! Eeekkk it's today! 

Yes all nine of us same mum and dad. Oldest being me at 31 then then there's a 29, 26, 19, 17, 14, 12, 10, and youngest at 8 x


----------



## Emsabub

Crusher .. maternity clothes?! Oh my god thats exciting! I cannot wait to start getting some more &#128513;&#128513; 

Panda :hugs: completely agree! When people are coming and going its so hard to keep up. 

Welcome Babybum! <3

Lexi thats exciting I cant believe how fast thats gone! Good luck for today and let us know ;) 

Kiwi hope youre doing okay today &#10084;&#65039;

I went and rang the midwife yesterday girls.. I didnt get moaned at yaaaay! Booking in appointment is next Tuesday &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crusherwife44

Emsa yes maternity clothes!! Life got crazy for awhile and our marriage wasn't good so hubs said no more kids. We got rid of everything! So I'm starting from scratch. Crazy me started shopping at 4 weeks on the day lol


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Ladies!!!!!!! It's twins!! 2 healthy heartbeats. Overjoyed right now <3 will try add a pic xx


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

That should have done it xx
 



Attached Files:







collage1527260676989.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, welcome to the group hun!! What's your EDD so I can add you to the list!!! 

RandaPanda, thanks hun :hugs:
How's your son doing? Is he Ok? I know what you mean about anxiety, sadly I suffer with that too (they call it PNES, psychogenic non-epileptic seizures). Along with BPD, but I haven't had one in two months!! It's really a miracle, I had them at least once a month. I don't even want to imagine what will happen if I haver a seizure during pregnancy :cry:. I hope things are going well for you and that your little boy is ok from the tick :hugs:

Emsabub, yay!!! So happy for you, and that you didn't get yelled at this time!! :happydance: What happens at a booking in appointment, do you get an ultrasound?? 

Lexi's Mummy, omg I knew it yay!!! :yipee:. I've always dreamed what it would be like to have twins, congrats mama!!!! Lovely scan too :cloud9:.

AFM, I've been very feverish feeling but no temp, is this normal ladies? I'm worried it's a bad sign :cry:.


----------



## Emsabub

Aaaahh oh my god Lexi thats brilliant! Congratulations!!

Kiwi I thought you were in the UK too for some reason &#129300; the booking appointment here is when you go and speak to the midwife about previous pregnancies, any risk factors, fathers risk factors.. it takes about an hour believe it or not :haha: You get given some green notes that have your midwife and hospital phone numbers and then your scan is arranged for 12 weeks. Unless its special circumstances you dont get one before 12 weeks :(


----------



## NovaStar

Lexi thats amazing! How many weeks are you right now? How do you feel? I would be excited and nervous...but you got time to prepare for it! This is so exciting.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

NovaStar said:


> Lexi thats amazing! How many weeks are you right now? How do you feel? I would be excited and nervous...but you got time to prepare for it! This is so exciting.

By my calculations I'm 6weeks and 4. I feel totally overwhelmed. I guess I jist didn't actually expect both yolks to develop! But I saw 2 perfect heartbeats! In respect to how I feel physically... tired! Very tired lol! And sick... I'm not usually sick until around 8 weeks or so so that was unusual for me to be sick at 5 weeks! Also I'm starving! Like alllll the time. But no actual desire to eat. Everything tastes fine but I just don't fancy anything lol x


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay lexi!!!!! I hope we are having twins too lol. 
A fever? Thats no good!! Sleep it off. 
Today we just said what the hey and told everyone but work basically lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats Lexi!!!!


----------



## going_crazy

Sorry.... bit late catching up with the thread.... kiwi, I hope you're feeling better in yourself, I'm also sorry as I am awful at replying at the best of times and i always seem to accidentally forget to include someone.... it's not my intention and I'm going to try and keep up with everyone!! I think you've done a great job keeping the thread active and up to date 
As for feeling feverish.... I think it's pretty normal, just your body adjusting but if you don't start feeling better over the next week, maybe get checked out? Don't think it's a 'bad' sign, but you might be trying to fight an infection or illness yourself xx

Lexi - wow and congratulations!! 

Crusher - how did it feel telling everyone?? I really want to but I'm so unsure. Definitely going you wait until next scan at least

Welcome babybum! 

Emsabub - glad you didn't get yelled at and that you've got your appointment

Randapanda - hope your son is ok.... I know ticks can cause all sorts of problems 

AFM - slight nausea kicked in this morning, not had any more spotting since Wednesday so hoping thats a good sign now, got follow up scan on Wednesday which I'm really not looking forward to as I have a feeling its not going to be good news.... I can't get over the worry of 1st tri.... it's really getting me down tbh! I kind of just want to enjoy it but all I keep thinking is the worst. 

Anyway... wishing all the January snowdrops the best and hoping 2nd tri comes round quickly!!


----------



## crusherwife44

It felt good telling. Just told the few grandparents and know they will spread it around like fire. 
Try to enjoy and be excited with what's going on. I hope you only get good news!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi all, hope you don't mind me thread crashing! I've just made the cut off - due 1/31 :haha: hoping for a vba2c, but it's not in my favor. Had a failed vbac with ds2 :( 

Going--i had spotting in my first pregnancy. Isn't it nerve wrecking?! But he's 6 now and playing video games while I rest right now :haha: sooooo tired!

Regarding telling people, we have already told my brother and a couple extremely close friends. We'll be telling hubby 's side of the family this weekend i think and tell my follks next week. If anything goes wrong, i want to still have this time to celebrate it! No point in living in worry. Anyway I'm still trying to keep it limited to people I can tell bad news to if I have to. No public announcement until after a good scan!


----------



## Jingles23

Can I join? I'm due somewhere around Jan 26. Waiting for my first ultrasound in 3 weeks to confirm dates. This will be baby #5 and is kinda a surprise. But we're excited!!


----------



## Babybum35

Thank you for the warm welcome. I think I'm due January 24 but most likely will be induced around the 3rd... I had pid with my first so I can only imagine I will experience the same with this one. My first appointment is 2 weeks from Tuesday and I am counting down mostly because I seem to be experiencing symptoms differently and I don't have any reassurance tests ( I went through 7 tests when I found out cause I couldn't believe after a year it just happened). 
Lexi congrats on the twins that's awesome. Everyone else I hope you have an awesome week and kiwi it's really hard I think for a big group to always feel close knit. I know I've often been in groups where I feel left out so I kind of leave my posts as ways to vent and talk about concerns rather than anything else. We've told some friends and co workers but won't be saying much to family til after my appointment mostly cause we aren't close and I really just don't want them to know..
Anyways have a happy day


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh boy... I just ate lunch and immediately had to unbutton my pants.....


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats. 

I can&#8217;t wait until Friday I have my first ultrasound, I&#8217;ll be 6 weeks!


----------



## Emsabub

Gigglebox and jingles congratulations and welcome <3 im sure kiwi will be along soon to add you both to the due date list! 

Crusher that sounds so familiar .. probably not bump yet though for us is it :( Or maybe?!

W8ting thatll soon come around! The last few weeks since this group was started has flown by, well be knowing our genders soon :D

Ive had to tie up my jeans with a hairband today girls. I couldnt keep them buttoned up it was just too tight &#9785;&#65039; Also wishy-washy belly pleeeeease go away, or the norovirus is still lingering.


----------



## APG1992

Hey ladies, Ive been MIA with commenting but reading silently along. Hope everyone is well! Today marks 8 weeks!!! Yay! Symptoms wise..... lots of nausea but Im always hungry. Its the weirdest thing! Im definitely bloated and tired all the time. My pants are already getting snug!!! Got my first official prenatal appointment on June 18th where they will do all the bloodwork, Pap smear, etc. I also have a CVS set up for June 21st which Im super scared about but due to previous complications in my last pregnancy, we have to have this baby checked genetically. So Im praying hard for a healthy baby! Other than that, all is well and time is flying! 

Congratulations on the twins!!! Thats super exciting!!!!


----------



## Emsabub

APG I was reading back and wondered where youd gone! Glad to hear everything is going well :)


----------



## crusherwife44

Emsa i know its probably just "bloating" and that's what everyone will say but things ARE growing in there and pushing other things out so even though its not baby its because of baby. This is #3 so i may be giving into maternity clothes early


----------



## Emsabub

Girls theres a massive storm here right now &#128557; its 2:38am and its been going on for half an hour! So terrified of the thunder and lightning :(


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub said:


> Girls theres a massive storm here right now &#128557; its 2:38am and its been going on for half an hour! So terrified of the thunder and lightning :(

. 

Omg we are having a huge storm here, too. Tons of thunder and lightning but its only 10:30 where I am! Crazy!


----------



## countryblonde

Hey ladies! Welcome to the newbies..trying to catch up.. I've been at work for the last 3 days and I find things get to busy to try and keep up on here!

Kiwi, how are you doing? Hubby and I have had some hard times the last couple years and I know how challenging that can be.

Crusher and emas I'm right there with you.. totally busted out a hair elastic to do up my shorts last night.. it feel ridiculous since I'm not even 8 weeks, but I guess that's what baby number 3 does for you... I will be breaking out the mat clothes soon for sure.. they are way more comfortable.

Lexi so exciting about the twins! I think that would be so crazy! 

We have told quite a few people as well... Never been good at keeping it to ourselves.. we will however not being telling my work or anyone else until I have my ultrasound. Which I totally can't wait for...I have almost no symptoms most of the time and I'm really looking forward to that reassurance.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg y'all aren't kidding, the bloat struggle is real! I am not having any averaions yet and thinking about juice fasting for a day or two just to try and reduce this bloat! It's so uncomfortable!

APG good luck with your appointment. I had a CVS done with ds1 due to complications (linked in my signature) and it was seriously traumatic, but I think mostly because my mom was with me and being an absolute spaz and I wasn't sure what to expect. My uterus contracted when the needle hit it and that sucked. But it was all ok in the end and his testing all came back normal :) Hoping everything goes well for you!

Ems & Nova we get the COOLEST lightning here! I absolutely love lightning but when it strikes close and it's so loud that's when it becomes terrifying lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

going_crazy, :hugs: so happy to hear the spotting has stopped. I know first tri is super stressful, on nausea, who needs it am I right? Just from this thread alone spotting seems normal, but I know that won't stop the worrying. I can't wait to hear how the ultrasound goes, I bet it's going to be great news and you'll get to see your little baby growing nicely :hugs:.

gigglebox, good luck with telling everyone!! Btw, congrats and I added you to the list! Welcome to our group!! :happydance: How did your brother take thbe news? Good luck with the fasting, if you have any tips for fighting the hormone hunger let me know, I'm struggling over here and I really don't want to gain fat :cry:.

Jingles23, Welcome to the group!! Congratulations on your little surprise too!! I added you to the list, I'll update everyone's EDD after ultrasounds if it's provided to me :happydance:.

Babybum35, I updated and added you to the list!! I'm sorry you and your family aren't close, I know how that feels unfortunately :hugs:. 

crusherwife44, oh yeah.... my belly gets bigger after I eat too, we just can't win can we :(. nauseous on an empty stomach and nauseous after we eat too.... I read that water can help with the overeating and the nausea but so far it's not working for me....... oh and you're not alone on the maternity clothes part, I'm feeling that way too. I'm going to give it a couple more weeks and see how far I can get with my regular clothes.

W8tingforbaby, how did the ultrasound go? Unless you mean next Friday lol. I lose track of time :dohh:

Emsabub, :hugs: my belly is acting wishy washy too, especially after I eat. How are you feeling now, the virus gone nokw?? I'm also terrified of lighting :hugs:. Hope the storm wasnt too bad damage wise.

countryblonde, thanks hun I'm doing okay. When is the ultrasound scheduled for, I forgot :dohh:. My memory is so bad LOL. How did it go telling everyone?

APG1992, I'm glad everything is going well!! What's a CVS? I know it's a couple weeks away but I hope your appointments go well :hugs:. What happened last time if you don't mind me asking? I'm really sorry if you've already told us, my memory is horrible.

AFM: Nothing new to report here other than I'm still feeling feverish but I don't have a temperature. So I'm assuming it's part of pregnancy for me.


----------



## Babybum35

Thanks Kiwi
Esma and Nova- hopefully the storm passed thats rough.

I too am in the bloat boat. I seriously look 4 months pregnant and Im just over 5 weeks. Whats funny is I still have regular poops so its not really that as much as I think that I just tend to show really early. I looked very pregnant at 4 months with my dd and now that I am 30 pounds heavier I look that much bigger. Ive tried continuing zumba but some of the classes are so high intensity I am worried about miscarrying.. the first trimester is so rough... I am gonna ask dh if we can get some maternity pants or shorts today so mine dont cut off my circulation then I gotta find someone to go walking with me otherwise my dd just wants to be carried and she is too heavy for me to keep carrying all the time. I also have almost started crying at the stupidest things, but still no morning sickness, just acid reflux and maybe some boob changes- at least it has started hurting when I breast feed my toddler.... I just hope this pregnancy ends well. I am freaked out about the idea of miscarriage or missed miscarriage... I hate that those are things, but at least they are not the most likely outcome right???


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, As soon as I can my boyfriend and I are going to work out at the gym. I hear that cardio along with yoga work really well to help keep the weight gain down. I'm planning to at least walk 6 miles a day. Once we are out of this extended stay hotel and have our own place I'm definitely going to be doing a lot of cleaning to help keep the weight off as well. I know, I'm constantly worried about a missed miscarriage myself :(. these early weeks really are the worst stress wise :hugs:. I've already noticed my sciatica acting up in my legs, which is so unusual for me because the last two pregnancies it didn't start to show itself until at least the second trimester.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Kiwi-My ultrasound is this coming Friday June 1st


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi, thanks :) I haven't dealt with the intense cravings and hormonal eating yet so i'm of no help how to deal. I know it's coming though, it's been the very consistent symptom both successful pregnancies. 

My brother congratulated me but I think he was shocked as our youngest just turned 1. He and his wife are trying so I feel a little guilty for being pregnant with our third before they have their first...oh well. She is due for af next week so I'm keeping hope that we'll be pregnant together which would be really cool!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, Fx for your brothers sister.
:dust:

W8tingforbaby, oh ok, well only a few more days!! :yipee:


----------



## NovaStar

Gigglebox, I know that feeling (being on the other side of it). We struggled to get pregnant with #2 and I had friends getting pregnant with 2, 3 and 4 within those two years. Not 4 babies in two years, meaning some of my friends had their fourth in the time it took us to have just one and try for #2. But honestly, its okay. The sadness isnt your fault and they know that, and Im sure youre sympathetic which is always nice.

Im 7 weeks today! My first appointment is in two days, on Tuesday. Im excited and nervous, I hope everything looks good. Today I got lightheaded and had to chill in bed most of the morning. Luckily the hubs is home and can take care of our daughter while I laze around.

We will be traveling to California on Friday, then on Sunday we are having a big family dinner and Im going to tell everyone! Ill be 8 weeks pregnant. It feels like Ive been keeping this secret for so long! I cant wait. This week will be good. An appointment and telling the fam.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So I am two weeks out from my wedding today and the nausea hit me like a ton of bricks, had to stop what I was doing and sit down. Such an awful feeling, hopefully I can survive my wedding without puking but we shall see because there isn't a whole lot of sitting happening that day lol. I remember this from being pregnant with my daughter and I will say nausea hasn't been as bad this time around, I'll be just about 8 weeks at my wedding.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova, i've been on the other side too which i think makes me more empathetic to her. When we were ttc #2, three of my friends at the time announced pregnancies. I finally got pregnant but miscarried and didn't get pregnant again until two of the three gave birth. It was rough because we'd have larties and those three would always take bump pics together, and i'd mourn my loss every time. 

W8 hope it stays at bay and doesn't hit at your wedding!


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi can I please join Im due January 22nd x


----------



## crusherwife44

Cant suck it in all the way anymore... 6 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







15275219304561876209610.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## treeroot

I might follow along a bit in case my due date gets changed when I have my first appointments. Right now I put it on Feb 2, So I'd say there's a 50/50 chance of what month I give birth in :p


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome newbies. Kiwi I too have heard working out helps but it's important to clear your intensity levels with your doctor. Zumba is a super high intensity dance work out so I just want to make sure bubs is really okay and all that before doing anything too intense.
Crusher I look so big too it's so bad. I think I ate everything in sight the other day and my tummy got so big. I'm now somewhere over 5 weeks my cycle was anywhere between 28 and 30 days so I'm either 5+2 or 5+4. I'm also counting down for my first appointment. 15 days which is awesome cause my symptoms are still pretty mild. A bit of sore bbs, fatigued, extra potty breaks, and mild nausea... It's scary when nothing is obvious. I hope everyone has a good week and here's hoping for some good scans over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Emsabub

Well ladies the storm passed over and had a few rumbles the next day but nothing compared to that 2am one! Today Ive been at my mums all day because my partner has had the norovirus.. Ive literally covered my house in disinfectant and Ive only been home for 20 mins &#128514;

Giggle heres hoping you can have a bump buddy! 
Nova mine is tomorrow too! I think were about the same DD arent we? 
W8ting I hope your nausea goes away! The wedding might be a nice distraction anyway! 
Welcome delta!
Tree root, hi!
Have a good week everyone &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub Im due the 13th...definitely sounds like we are very close!


----------



## Kiwiberry

deltadawn1987, treeroot
Welcokme to the group ladies! Congratulations as wel!! I also added you two to the list :).

W8tingforbaby, congrats on getting married soon!! I hope thbe nausea eases up for you :hugs:.

crusherwife44, you look great still! I see your little bump too! I wonder if anyone can tell we're pregnant? I always get afraid they'll think I am a heavy drinker or something (since alcohol goes straight to the belly :(, saw my friends mom a long time ago and she looked pregnant from her heavy drinking). 

Babybum35, yeah I agree, maybe walking a few miles a day will help? I am still trying to figure out how to control this hunger, water isn't working :cry:

Emsabub, :hugs: hope your partner gets better soon.


----------



## crusherwife44

I know by the end of last night i looked pregnant for sure lol. Let's hope people don't think we are just drinking too much lol
I want to walk for this pregnancy but 6 miles a day?? Seems like it would take awhile.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Kiwi! Hes gone back to bed now so Im happy watching tv on my own, having control over the remote.. ;) 

Nova Im guessing Im about the 9th, but Im probably wrong! Should know by tomorrow though :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, The 6 m8les that I walk to the grocery store pushing an umbrella stroller, it takes about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours, and that's just slow walking. It burns about 600-900 calories depending on how your body is. I'll be doing that at the gym instead once im back to NC. I wish I could have worked off this extra skin before getting pregnant :(. I don't notice it much standing up, but it all gathers up when I sit..... totally destroys my self esteem even more, and I thought it was destroyed already.... Can you workout while pregnant? Specifically the abdomen, or will i crush my baby? I want to tighten my skin so badly....... Oh yes and eating healthy like limiting the amount of carbs you intake can also help keep off the weight.

Emsabub, glad he's resting it off and you don't have to share the tv :haha:. Yay for your appointment tomorrow!!! I'll update your EDD for you once you find out :).


----------



## crusherwife44

Kiwi my hubs used to be a personal trainer and im in the military so ive always kind of had to work out. I mainly like to run but i stopped that a couple weeks ago and think ill just walk a lot. Hopefully i can keep motivated doing that. Theres a fit mom youtube that does ab workouts while pregnant. Maybe check those out?


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, Sadly I can't run, and I wish I could. One of my lungs is smaller than the other and doesn't work as properly because it collapsed when I was born, I was born 3 months premature. I can't seem to get enough oxygen when I overexert myself. I can barely BD for long without my partner doing most of the work. Do you remember her YouTube name? I'm actually going to look her up.


----------



## crusherwife44

Diaryofafitmommy.com i think ... Ive never looked into her but think she does youtube too but saw a post from her of safe ab workouts while pregnant


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Diaryofafitmommy.com i think ... Ive never looked into her but think she does youtube too but saw a post from her of safe ab workouts while pregnant

Thanks hun!!! :happydance:

MollyMoon, I don't see a post here from you yet, but I added you to the list hun!! Congratulations as well!!


----------



## gigglebox

I know you can tighten abs but is there anything you can actually do to tighten skin? Inquiring minds need to know!

I did make a salve last pregnancy that stopped me entirely from getting stretch marks :thumbup: i got them baaaad with ds1 and none with ds2. Gave some to 3 of my friends and none got stretch marks where the used it. My SIL didn't think to put any on her butt :haha:


----------



## treeroot

Aw thanks Kiwi but you didn't need to do that :) I feel like an impostor here lol


----------



## Emsabub

Girls! My booking in appointment wasnt actually my booking in appointment. 
I got there, waited an extra 25 mins for my appointment, they took some blood and urine then told me Ill need to see the midwives at a childrens centre not far from me. I didnt get my green notes either :( 
So no concrete due date for another 3/4 weeks! Grrr! 
Hope everyones well &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Catching up with you all :hugs:

I have my first ultrasound on Thursday, Ill be 7 weeks then.

Im starting barre workouts this week too... trying to keep up with my fitness since Im no longer running distance.

And we told our little guy this past weekend... as you can tell, hes seriously studying for his new role :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5F7EB241-5912-4A02-8F73-42C659E0DFE4.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6









0C93F5AC-E22F-407F-9743-19E4CA4687B3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybum35

Esma that stinks. I would not be excited about not getting that first scan.
Kiwi starting anything new during pregnancy is really hit and miss. Obviously diet changes can be good but I honestly would clear anything more than your pre pregnancy daily activities with your doctor.
Ersu that is so cute. When they are old enough to understand what's happening it almost makes it more fun. 
AFM I am still status quo. Other than peeing a lot and being tired, some soreness in my chest and fluctuating nausea I am not feeling much though I could pass for several months pregnant. I am hoping these next 2 weeks fly by. I want reassurance I really am pregnant and baby is ok. I guess as morbid as it is I am sticking with the thought today I am pregnant, it's possible to become pregnant and chances are everything will be fine. I just wish I had a magic way of just knowing that baby was ok. DD has mentioned the baby in mommy's body and I'm starting to let myself get excited


----------



## gigglebox

Babybum I could have written that myself. I am trying my best to enjoy things while things ate going well. I'm still pretty early along so also having a lack of symptoms. Bloated like crazy but that's about it, other than on & off "af" cramping. It was similar with ds1, but ds2 i got sickness basically immediately, and headaches too so i'm surprised to find none of that so far. I just assumed it would get worse each pregnancy! 

ER, that is so cute! I got that book for ds1 when we were having ds2 and he loved it.


----------



## Jingles23

So fun to read everyone's updates. This is baby 5 for us. Ended up tell both sides of the family this past weekend. I'm just so over keeping it a secret. Lol! Didn't even do anything cute or fun. Oh well. I'm glad they know and we got the "another one???" over and done with. They think we're crazy but are excited for us.
Being that this is #5 and our youngest just turned 11 months, I still have a belly. But I'm noticing that it's already getting harder to suck it in. Eek! Can't wait for my ultrasound in 2.5 weeks. I'm always nervous till the first one (twins runs in my family)


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, yes there is. My bf works out like a lot, and he saw friends tighten their extra skin by focusing those areas and changing up the workouts every other week iirc. People who had lost more weight than me (300lbs+). He told me that the extra skin I have is not that bad and will only take 3-4 months to tighten up. Everywhere I read online says surgery is my only option, but after hearing his stories of watching friends go through it, I am not sure how much i believe that anymore. I'm willing to try to avoid expensive surgeries that I could never realistically afford. What's the salve you used??

treeroot, np hun!

Emsabub, that's so lame I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Ersurgeongirl, that's adorable hun!! Love the picture :cloud9:

Babybum35, I know the feeling hun :hugs:. I had to poas this morning just to convince myself I was still pregnant.

Jingles23, I'm glad telling family went well!! Waiting for that first ultrasound is always so hard :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

I've never had a MC, but every time I feel cramping I just can't help but feel worried for some reason. I think part of me can't believe we succeeded on the first try this time; I think I'm still expecting a longer ttc journey so in the back of my head this isn't "it". :p 


I'm the same *giggles* - pretty symptom free; so I have to remind myself that I still haven't had my period, so yes, I'm for sure pregnant :)

I am feeling a bit tired this afternoon though. And hungry. But that's pretty normal :D

I also want to make sure I keep my fitness up, though I think I'm fairly active in my normal daily activity. I think it was worse with #1 because I was at a mostly desk job at the time. Now I have a toddler and small farm to attend to :)


----------



## gigglebox

I can't remember exactly how i made it but it was mostly coconut oil and shae butter, a bit of sweet almond oil and vitamin e oil, and a splash of lavender essential oil.


----------



## NovaStar

My appointment was today and the heartbeat is strong! The little bean is measuring slightly smaller than my estimate, but she said that it was still in the normal range. Im so happy to have seen the heartbeat. Its all real, now. Next appointment isnt until June 26th (my husbands birthday). Ill be 11 weeks and 2 days and well be able to hear the heartbeat that time. Now Im gearing up to tell the whole family on Sunday. Im so excited.


----------



## crusherwife44

Nova thats so exciting! Glad everything went well
Im in and out of this thread right now. Sorry if i missed anything. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Jamers89

Sorry I've been MIA, but I hope everyone is doing well. 

Went to the OB today, and my blood pressure is under control! I found out that my blood sugar is slightly elevated, so I've got to go on a low-carb diet. But all my levels look good. Can't wait until my next appointment, as we will be 9 weeks and hopefully will get to see our lil' peanut <3.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova huge congratulations <3 what a relief that must have been! I am trying to be patient and wait until my 9 week scan as scheduled but it just feels like ages away :( i was thinking of requesting an early u/s but not sure my health care would cover it. Figure I shouldn't risk it unless it's needed.

Jamers is there any concern of gestational diabetes?


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Nova huge congratulations <3 what a relief that must have been! I am trying to be patient and wait until my 9 week scan as scheduled but it just feels like ages away :( i was thinking of requesting an early u/s but not sure my health care would cover it. Figure I shouldn't risk it unless it's needed.
> 
> Jamers is there any concern of gestational diabetes?

They are actually concerned that I may be diabetic regardless of the pregnancy. They are testing my A1-C levels to see what they've been the past 3 months. My sugars aren't sky-high, just slightly elevated, but it still isn't good for the baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no :( good luck with the testing


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies! Welcome to all the new comers. Been following along but don't always have time to answer!

Hope you are doing well.. it's crazy hot here and it takes nothing for me to feel like I've done too much.. i can't believe sometimes that such a little baby can affect your whole body so much. 

I have my first ultrasound today. Wish I had a picture but the quality wasn't great. She did an external exam and I apparently have a tilted uterus( no one told me that before) so it wasn't easy to clearly make out a baby in the little blob. But I saw the fluttering little &#128147; and I can rest easy for at least a few days


----------



## mwel8819

Hello everyone! I got my bfp a couple of days ago! I had a group when I was pregnant with my daughter so I'm looking for one for this baby. I'm due Jan 27th or that is by my lmp, it's really Feb. 10 by ovulation date but they will probably use my lmp. Love seeing all the good stories about going to the doctor the first time! I'm so scared! I feel like you worry and worry that you aren't pregnant and then when you are pregnant, you worry something is wrong or that you will lose it.


----------



## NovaStar

Ladies! Ive found a way to combat the bloat. Ive been making smoothies in the mornings, but the last few days Ive been adding ground chia seed and I have had any terrible night time bloat since! It might be a coincidence but Im happy something is working. I would get sooooo bloated after 5pm it looked like I was already 20 weeks preggo. Try it, I think it helps.


----------



## cheeky92x

Hey everyone! Got my BFP nearly 2 weeks ago and due around 27th Jan :)

mwel8819 sooooooo excited to see you here and with the same EDD :D :D


----------



## mwel8819

cheeky92x said:


> Hey everyone! Got my BFP nearly 2 weeks ago and due around 27th Jan :)
> 
> mwel8819 sooooooo excited to see you here and with the same EDD :D :D

My date may change when I go to the doctor but yep! lol! Bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## APG1992

Thanks Emsabub, gigglebox, and kiwi! 

A CVS is where they take a sample of the placenta cells to test babys DNA for chromosomal and genetic issues. Im just nervous about the unknown! But hopefully all goes well and baby is healthy!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mwel! :haha: 

APG I remember waiting doe the phone call of the initial partial results and i was freaking out! All was fine though. Odds are totally in your favor that everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

I was looking back and doing some comparison of my bump and I am already as big now as I was a 12 weeks last pregnancy. No wondering I feel so bloaty! 

APG I'm sure all will be fine.. but yes it's always hard not to worry.

How is everyone doing/feeling? Been having crazy pregnancy dreams.. feeling huge.. told my son last night... He didn't even really seem to care. Oh well, I'm sure once I get big and round and he can see and feel the baby he will be more excited.


----------



## crusherwife44

So at work around 2 am i had a pizza ordered and ate all of it but one piece which i gave to a friend. Lol did not even feel full. Went and walked 2 miles right after.
When we told our boys last weekend... The 8 year old was like... No... No... And we said yup! Hes praying for a girl and REALLY doesnt want another brother. My little reddish head 4 year old is a little booger. The 4 year old doesnt really understand i dont think. I think your right country its more real when we have a big moving belly to show. Lol
I havent really been wanting to eat much besides that pizza. Very few things sound good. My boobs havent been as sore but thats off and on. Im breaking out again..
Hope all you ladies are doing well. Ive been reading the post each time i get a minute.


----------



## gigglebox

Country how old is your son? We told my 6yo but I don't think he really understood. My MIL brought it up to him but I brushed it off and changed the subject because we hadn't told him yet. I don't want to explain if something happens so I'm waiting until my first scan to really tell him and have it sink in. 

I am bloated and tired but otherwise not feeling pregnant at all. This is closer to my first pregnancy-- i was thankful every day for no bad symptoms and thought they'd hit the next day but they never did. Super easy pregnancy symptom-wise. Not with ds2 though...I was already sick from my coffee on 8dpo, had nausea all day (thank goodness no puking) and frequent headaches. I am hoping this time is better than last!


----------



## Babybum35

Apg I'm sorry you have to deal with a CVS. That's scary. They wanted to do an amnio with my DD cause they found some choroid plexus cysts in her brain and though she could have downs or trisomy 18. Based on my research I felt the odds were against it being positive so I declined cause amnios can cause miscarriage and luckily I was right but man that's not a fun situation to be in. I'm sending you happy thoughts and big hugs.
My DD who's 2.5 knows about the baby and talks about the baby in mommy's body but I don't know if she really understands what that means. I think I am 6 weeks today maybe 5+4 as my cycles we're between 28 and 30 days. I'm gonna go with 6 weeks til I know different. My dh tells me there's a small bump already and that he can tell cause it's shaped differently than my fat. I feel really good. Fluctuating nausea, sore boobs, tired, peeing a lot but if I don't focus on my body I feel bloated but normal. So different from my pregnancy with DD. I also cleaned my house today- not something I like to do and I'm itching to keep cleaning so maybe nesting already??? I never experienced that with DD so it's a little bit weird. I have 12 days til my appointment and am so anxious and looking forward to seeing baby bean


----------



## NovaStar

We told my daughter weeks ago, shes 4.5 years old and seems to totally get it. I pointed below my belly button and said inside mommys uterus a baby is growing. We have a kids anatomy book and she understands things like organs and stuff. She talks about our baby all the time. She wants a sister but I have a feeling itll be a boy. Either way, once it comes, I know shell be happy. Shes wanted a sibling for a long time. I think with every kid its different. Weve been talking about having a baby someday for a while, so shes excited.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well great news! Baby is measuring a day bigger (7w1d instead of 7w) and the heart rate was around 130-133!


And of course, my sister got all pissed that we announced our pregnancy today. Shes due 3 weeks before me. She can go eff off. I hate that shes such a bitch about everything.
 



Attached Files:







100E2E3D-269E-4886-AD10-A70C6D9CA3B9.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









C3DF8357-EE1E-4012-AD85-36B994CDCACB.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crusherwife44

Ersurge yay! Looks great! Sorry about your sister. Glad you saw baby! So fun


----------



## gigglebox

Er, wow, way for your sister to crap all over your moment of joy! I hope you haf a lot of good reactions to negate that one.

I told a friend yesterday, she said, "that was quick" :roll: she is very blunt so i expected it. 

So glad i have my in laws to be outwardly excited for us!


----------



## Babybum35

duplicate

deleted


----------



## Babybum35

Ersu Im sorry your sister is a bitch... Why cant she be happy you are bump buddies?? thats such an awesome thing to share with someone....Im glad that baby looks good and from everything I have heard or been told once you find baby and a heartbeat- like you can see a flicker or the blood moving in the cord and head, chances are that you will have a healthy pregnancy. My sister is struggling with infertility and has been trying to conceive for 4 or more years now and its gonna hit her hard when she finds out I have gotten pregnant again. Its so hard and such a personal decision. With my first I didnt really want family to know until after the first trimester but I was okay with random people like coworkers and friends knowing.. why because their opinions didnt matter to me and I knew for the most part that if I told joe schmo that I was pregnant and then later went on to lose it they would be so uncomfortable talking about it that I would not have to say anything more, but with family I felt like I would expect support and love and for them to want to be with me that I didnt think I could handle being disappointed when they failed to be who I needed them to be. 
Its so good that this thread already has so many positive results. Its great..


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Hi mwel! :haha:
> 
> APG I remember waiting doe the phone call of the initial partial results and i was freaking out! All was fine though. Odds are totally in your favor that everything is fine :hugs:


Girl, you are EVERYWHERE! lol! I like you though so it's all good. Ha!


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Well great news! Baby is measuring a day bigger (7w1d instead of 7w) and the heart rate was around 130-133!
> 
> 
> And of course, my sister got all pissed that we announced our pregnancy today. Shes due 3 weeks before me. She can go eff off. I hate that shes such a bitch about everything.

Congrats! Sounds like a boy ;)


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> We told my daughter weeks ago, shes 4.5 years old and seems to totally get it. I pointed below my belly button and said inside mommys uterus a baby is growing. We have a kids anatomy book and she understands things like organs and stuff. She talks about our baby all the time. She wants a sister but I have a feeling itll be a boy. Either way, once it comes, I know shell be happy. Shes wanted a sibling for a long time. I think with every kid its different. Weve been talking about having a baby someday for a while, so shes excited.

We told our 3 year old and she understands pretty good. She also wants a sister but I think it's a boy this time. It will be a miracle if it is though because they don't run in our family. I am craving all different things this time. I will know when I hear the heart rate though. lol! With Gabby it was 170 and I knew!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Taking a shower and then I'll read through and update everything! Hope you're all doing great!


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel you never know! I had polar opposite pregnancy experiences and was absolutely convinced #2 was a girl...nope!


----------



## mwel8819

Gigs- Interesting. I'm not sure if that gives me hope or not but I know I'm really sick right now with ms and I didn't have a lot with Gabby. Maybe this baby is just already the hellion of the bunch. :haha:


----------



## mwel8819

Okay ya'll, so what is the best way to tell how far along I am? I know I ovulated on the 6th of May...so is this the date I use because according to that I'm a week less than I would be if I took my LMP date.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had my ultrasound today and Im basically right on track due date wise. The baby has a heartbeat which we got to see on the screen. So cool for sure and makes this so real now. My little rainbow baby is perfect
 



Attached Files:







23CD29C0-7DAF-49B0-A7C2-1009F4968F41.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crusherwife44

Mwel the doc would just go by the first day of last period or if not sure measure at first ultrasound. 
W8ting yay! So fun to see all you ladies already with these ultrasounds. I cant wait for mine


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> Had my ultrasound today and Im basically right on track due date wise. The baby has a heartbeat which we got to see on the screen. So cool for sure and makes this so real now. My little rainbow baby is perfect

Awww yay! That is great news!


----------



## mwel8819

crusherwife44 said:


> Mwel the doc would just go by the first day of last period or if not sure measure at first ultrasound.
> W8ting yay! So fun to see all you ladies already with these ultrasounds. I cant wait for mi​ne

I just worry that they will take the baby too early. It will be a C-section for sure so they will already take it one week early so that would be two weeks early. Maybe they will go by the ultrasound.


----------



## Jingles23

My cycles are all over so I always go by ovulation date. And that always lines up with the ultrasound date. I just tell them I don't know my LMP because they are so irregular. (done that for all 4 and will with this one too)

Just got my beta Hcg back from 5+5 and it was 9800! Also, my thyroid was normal which is a relief. I was hypothyroid during my last two pregnancies and I wasn't looking forward to taking meds again.

Hubby is certain it is multiples. I've had a number of people mention that so I'm freaking out a bit. Hubby has bugged me since baby 1 to name one after him. I said last night that if it was triplets we could. Then he shooed me off so he could pray. Lol!!! I've never seen him this excited for a baby. He normally doesn't get excited till he can feel movement.


----------



## crusherwife44

Mwel theyll still check size of the baby before csection i would imagine to ensure baby is big and healthy enough to see this world. Definitely tell the doc your concerns. 
Jingles my hubs is most excited this time too! He is one to never really touch my belly to feel movement but we'll see this time around lol


----------



## mwel8819

Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## mwel8819

Jingles23 said:


> My cycles are all over so I always go by ovulation date. And that always lines up with the ultrasound date. I just tell them I don't know my LMP because they are so irregular. (done that for all 4 and will with this one too)
> 
> Just got my beta Hcg back from 5+5 and it was 9800! Also, my thyroid was normal which is a relief. I was hypothyroid during my last two pregnancies and I wasn't looking forward to taking meds again.
> 
> Hubby is certain it is multiples. I've had a number of people mention that so I'm freaking out a bit. Hubby has bugged me since baby 1 to name one after him. I said last night that if it was triplets we could. Then he shooed me off so he could pray. Lol!!! I've never seen him this excited for a baby. He normally doesn't get excited till he can feel movement.

Jingles, All good news, congrats! I have hypothyroidism so I'm nervous about seeing my numbers right now and I won't go to the doctor until the 11th. :\ I also have a happy hubby. He was nervous the first time around and this time he is really excited. A few people have mentioned multiples to me bc of my dark HPT. It actually pulled the color from the control line to give it to the test line. lol! I'm going to say it was because I was a week late though. :dohh:


----------



## RandaPanda

Just saying hi to everyone! I haven't posted for a while, and the thread has been busy :) I had to check far back to find out that Lexi's Mummy is indeed having twins! :happydance:

W8ting, so happy for your positive ultrasound experience!

AFM, I was really ill last weekend which felt terrible but also like a good sign things were still going in the right direction. Unfortunately, yesterday I had cramping in my lower back and stomach for about 10 hours, and slightly less nausea and bloating today, and it's making me nervous it'll be another MC. My first MW appointment (and possible ultrasound) is in 6 days - really looking forward to some more concrete answers.


----------



## gigglebox

W8i g that is fantastic, ahhh I am so envious! My u/s is at the very end of this month. It feels so far away! But hopefully we'll see a nice healthy bub and at 9ish weeks should look very "baby" like. Ong I still can't believe #3 is on the way!

Mwel, if you know when your ovulation date is, go back 2 weeks from that as your last cycle start date. Drs go off a 28 day cycle when they calculate due date (two weeks follicular phase, 2 weeks luteal phase). 

My SIL ovulated late in her cycle; I told her the above and told her they will probably tell her the baby measures small at her first ultrasound by a week or so. Sure enough he was about 9 days behind and she freaked out lol; i was like did you not listen to me?! Hahah. He was fine, they moved his due date at a later ultrasound and he is happy smiley little 8 month old now!

Randa how far along are you? Can you go in for an urgent appointment for reassurance?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I hope all is well Randa I got my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks! 

Gigglebox, I'm 7+1 today. Since I'm not bleeding, I know nothing will be done. I'll just try to be patient and hope for the best on Thurs.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello, can I be added to the group, I'm due 12th January &#128075;&#127995;


----------



## NinjaKitty5

My due date has been changed to the 6th =)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Added everyone who's new and updated due dates! Welcome as well to the new ladies in the group!

Sorry I've been mia ladies, dealing with a lot IRL atm. Randa hope all is well and I hope the rest of you lovelies are doing great too!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Okay my back has been hurting a lot. Mostly when i wake up but then sometimes throughout the day. Thinking about getting one of those pregnancy pillows. Thoughts?


----------



## gigglebox

I hear good things but I personally wasn't a fan. I just use a body pillow. My friend had one of those wedge pillows that she swore by, started using it before an obvious bump and continued using it the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I never went with a pregnancy pillow, but I did use a body pillow and loved it!! Used it all through my pregnancies.


----------



## NovaStar

Visiting family and will tell them the big news tonight at dinner! But also, had some spotting and cramps today. It seems like every week about this time I have cramps and spotting, like the baby grows extra on Sundays or something. I always have a minor freak out, this time was more red than last time, but still only a drop on my panty liner so I guess that doesnt qualify as very much to panic over. Its the cramps that freak me out. But they seem to have mostly subsided....please send me positive vibes! Im 8 weeks today.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova have you told your ob? Might be worrh mentioning. That said i've had cramping every pregnancy and spotting with ds1 so it can definitely be normal.


----------



## NovaStar

gigglebox said:


> Nova have you told your ob? Might be worrh mentioning. That said i've had cramping every pregnancy and spotting with ds1 so it can definitely be normal.

I told them during my last appointment that I had some light spotting. Im visiting family out of state and Im not sure if my insurance covers anything in this area...otherwise I would totally make an appointment just to double check things are fine. The bleeding is extremely light, doesnt leave anything on the panty liner, but has been consistently there every time I wipe since this afternoon. Same with the cramps. Theyve been here basically all day but havent gotten any worse. Im worried but trying to be outwardly calm. 

Told the family tonight, we had lots of happy tears. Im really hoping everything is fine. I didnt have any bleeding with my first so of course anything different makes me worry.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar, good luck hun, I hope all is ok :hugs:. I know what you mean about insurance, I'm in that boat right now because I'm in a different state. I'm hoping that since it happens every week that it's normal for you, it doesn't sound like a MC because the bleeding would quickly move to heavy and the cramps would move it even quicker I would imagine. So happy all went well with telling the family!!


----------



## Babybum35

Nova i experienced something similar with my dd. I know I had implantation spotting a week before my period was due and then brownish discharge when af would have shown. I bled from my 8 week scan and then had cramps for a while too. The cramps ended up being from the ligaments stretching and then every once in a while if see some dots of red blood but never enough to need a pad or panty liner. She's now 2.5 and a handful but id bring it up to see if you can get a scan.
Randa i hope all is well for you and you ha


----------



## Babybum35

Continued...
Randa i hope all is going well for you and you haven't had any more cramps or started bleeding. It's nerve wracking i know.
Afm my dd is refusing to poop...so fun and I am feeling rather normal. Still peeing a lot, tired, some pain in my books especially when breast feeding and I'm getting anxious for my appointment. 8 days and counting. Assuming it all goes well we will announce to my family sometime over the weekend. I hope everyone was a good week and I'll update again next week after my appointment


----------



## cheeky92x

Hope everyone is doing ok :) I'm around 6 weeks and the nausea is starting to kick in now :cry: Although seems to be a lot worse as soon as I wake up and wears off if I continue to snack all day :haha: Gonna be the size of a house by the end of January!!


----------



## NovaStar

Im still bleeding. Its still not heavy enough to leave much on the pad, and it stopped at night, but when I woke up and sat on the toilet, I still wipe red. Its like a constant flow. But only leaves tiny dots on my pad. The cramps stopped last night and now Im scared because my boobs dont hurt as much. They usually are less painful in the morning, so Ill see if they start up hurting again later today. Im scared....really scared. Im thinking about going to planned parenthood for a scan because they are inexpensive and nearby. I just dont know. I know some miscarriages take days and day....if you are the praying type....please pray for me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar, my thoughts are with you hun :hugs:. My boobies hurt on and off all the time too. I hope it's just a normal thing for you love. it's a good idea to get checked out so I would go to Planned Parenthood. It will at the most ease your mind.

cheeky92x, it's the same for me hun, try doing some cardio to help with the snacking.

Babybum35, good luck at the appointment next week and I'm looking forward to the update!


----------



## gigglebox

Nova how far along are you? Yes i'd say book an u/s if you can get in just to see what's going on. Very promising you don't have heavy bleeding nor bad cramping. You're in my thoughts hon :hugs:


----------



## NovaStar

gigglebox said:


> Nova how far along are you? Yes i'd say book an u/s if you can get in just to see what's going on. Very promising you don't have heavy bleeding nor bad cramping. You're in my thoughts hon :hugs:

Im 8 weeks. My boobs hurt now, so thats good I think. Still bleeding lightly and slight cramps again (more like pressure or discomfort). Im just trying to get the courage to tell my parents that this is happening and I want to go in for a scan. I just told them yesterday Im pregnant, how sad if things turned south this quickly.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I&#8217;m hoping for the best... I&#8217;d def try to get scanned.


----------



## NovaStar

Well apparently I cant get a scan anywhere. If you are bleeding at all, you have to go to the ER and we cant afford that right now. Ugh, I hate American healthcare. I just have to wait it out.


----------



## gigglebox

:( isn't it terrible?! I might get slammed with a $1600 bill because I didn't realize my health insurance needed to get pre auth for lab work above $400 -.- and it's such a pain to get it straightened out.

Anyway can you call for a scan and not mention the bleeding? When is your next scheduled prenatal appointment?


----------



## NovaStar

gigglebox said:


> :( isn't it terrible?! I might get slammed with a $1600 bill because I didn't realize my health insurance needed to get pre auth for lab work above $400 -.- and it's such a pain to get it straightened out.
> 
> Anyway can you call for a scan and not mention the bleeding? When is your next scheduled prenatal appointment?

Thats completely horrible! I hate it. My friend suggested the same thing, dont mention the bleeding and call for an ultrasound. Ill still get slapped with the bill but it wont be ER expensive. My appointment is next Wednesday the 13th because thats after I get back home. Ugh....I swear Im the queen of bad timing. Its hard. My family is so excited and Im hiding my anxiety because its been 24 hours and Im still bleeding...lightly but its still there.


----------



## Babybum35

NovaStar said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> :( isn't it terrible?! I might get slammed with a $1600 bill because I didn't realize my health insurance needed to get pre auth for lab work above $400 -.- and it's such a pain to get it straightened out.
> 
> Anyway can you call for a scan and not mention the bleeding? When is your next scheduled prenatal appointment?
> 
> Thats completely horrible! I hate it. My friend suggested the same thing, dont mention the bleeding and call for an ultrasound. Ill still get slapped with the bill but it wont be ER expensive. My appointment is next Wednesday the 13th because thats after I get back home. Ugh....I swear Im the queen of bad timing. Its hard. My family is so excited and Im hiding my anxiety because its been 24 hours and Im still bleeding...lightly but its still there.Click to expand...

That's really rough. It sounds though like what I experienced with my dd during implantation. It is a bit late but possible with all the stretching that some extra variable tissue got stretched or there's one of those hematoma things that could be normal. If it was me I would go to the er. You could submit your insurance or even apply with the hospital for need based payments or discounts. It's worth the peace of mind but I will also say that if you have had a scan and seen a heart beat or the blood flowing nicely to baby there's only a 5% chance of something going wrong which means the odds are in your favor


----------



## countryblonde

Nova &#10084;&#65039; I'm sorry this is happening. And I would try anyway possible to get a scan. I don't really know how all the American health care system works, but I really hope you can figure it out for peace of mind. The uncertainty is awful.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Hi, I've been a silent follower for a few weeks. I'm due January 27th, I'll probably just hang in the background until my first scan because I'm high risk of miscarriage, and last time it unfortunately did end that way. But just wanted to say hello, and this way I can always find the thread!


----------



## NovaStar

Update: Went to the ER and everything looks good! Heartbeat is strong and the bleed isnt coming from the baby or the sac. They called it a very small subchronic hemorrhage and is normal. I just need to rest up, let my body heal, and things should progress normally. Still cramping a bleeding, but its light and Im so relieved everything is okay.


----------



## Jingles23

So good to hear Nova. Glad you went in! I had one with my last baby and all was good. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## countryblonde

So glad to hear nova! Take it easy so you can heal up!

I had such a bad morning lazy wise.. I could barely convince myself to get out of bed. I ended up dropping off my son at school very late. It sounds awful but I can't wait until school is over so I don't have to worry about pushing him out the door everyday. Still very minimal symptoms here.. almost 9 weeks though &#128513;&#128513; 

How is every one else doing?? 

Welcome bbbbbb


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811, Welcome to the group hun!! So sorry about your recent MC :hugs:. I went ahead and added you to the list!!

NovaStar, so glad to hear everything is ok :hugs:.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova awwww what a relief! And how lovely to see little bub in there an extra time <3 

Bbb welcome jn and sorry about your previous loss :( hope all is smooth sailing with this one.

Country my ds1 goes to school year round but we just had a week ling break and omg it was so hard starting back up this week! Especially since my ds2 is just a horrid sleeper. 

I am feeling prett queasy right now actually...time will tell if morning sickness is kicking in or i'm just feeling off today.


----------



## Babybum35

NovaStar said:


> Update: Went to the ER and everything looks good! Heartbeat is strong and the bleed isnt coming from the baby or the sac. They called it a very small subchronic hemorrhage and is normal. I just need to rest up, let my body heal, and things should progress normally. Still cramping a bleeding, but its light and Im so relieved everything is okay.

I called it. I'm so glad everything worked out. That must have been a great relief.
I had my first craving. I needed pepperonis on my peanut butter and jelly sandwhich


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Update: Went to the ER and everything looks good! Heartbeat is strong and the bleed isnt coming from the baby or the sac. They called it a very small subchronic hemorrhage and is normal. I just need to rest up, let my body heal, and things should progress normally. Still cramping a bleeding, but its light and Im so relieved everything is okay.

You've been in my thoughts and prayers so I'm so relieved to hear this. My husband is an ultrasound tech and he said it was probably nothing but I didn't want to get your hopes up. This is great news!


----------



## mwel8819

Babybum35 said:


> NovaStar said:
> 
> 
> Update: Went to the ER and everything looks good! Heartbeat is strong and the bleed isnt coming from the baby or the sac. They called it a very small subchronic hemorrhage and is normal. I just need to rest up, let my body heal, and things should progress normally. Still cramping a bleeding, but its light and Im so relieved everything is okay.
> 
> I called it. I'm so glad everything worked out. That must have been a great relief.
> I had my first craving. I needed pepperonis on my peanut butter and jelly sandwhichClick to expand...

Ewwww lol! I have just been craving potatoes...any kind...nonstop. lol!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Nova awwww what a relief! And how lovely to see little bub in there an extra time <3
> 
> Bbb welcome jn and sorry about your previous loss :( hope all is smooth sailing with this one.
> 
> Country my ds1 goes to school year round but we just had a week ling break and omg it was so hard starting back up this week! Especially since my ds2 is just a horrid sleeper.
> 
> I am feeling prett queasy right now actually...time will tell if morning sickness is kicking in or i'm just feeling off today.

I'm Jelly and totally sick and I have migraines. It's all worth it but yes, it's awful. ha!


----------



## Jamers89

Nova, that is wonderful news! So happy to hear everything is OK with your little one. 

I'm feeling pretty good. Nausea has backed off a bit, and now I'm just hungry non-stop. I was craving pepperoni pizza with jalapenos on it like crazy on Sunday lol. 
I've got an appointment to recheck my blood sugar levels, so hopefully they are leveled out. I've been checking them three times a day and they've been pretty normal, so fingers crossed!


----------



## countryblonde

Babybumm. That sounds quite gross..lol.. I don't have wierd cravings.. same as my other pregnancies.. pickles, sour candies and sour fruits like grapefruit and lime... Maybe that means another boy


----------



## gigglebox

Babybump that is truly unusual! Have you been pregnant before? Have you craved odd stuff with previous pregnancies?


----------



## Babybum35

Of i know it's weird. This is my second pregnancy. With my daughter i really only had a huge appetite and craves salt and vinegar wings. This time my actual symptoms are not as obvious but I'm craving really strange things so I guess my pregnancies are just going differently.. I can't wait til next week when I get my scan. I know it can be common to have variations and fluctuations of symptoms but it's so stressful too..... Uggg.
Welcome bbb. I hope everyone has a good day and again nova I'm really happy everything was good


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, eeeeewwwww lol I almost threw up imagining that......


----------



## Kiwiberry

This is so embarrassing because I have loose skin from dramatic weight loss and this hotel never cleans their mirrors....... (my bf is too tall to take pictures of me and hes not exactly the best at angling it right :haha:) but here I am! Look how big I am already????? This is just crazy..... Any of you lovelies bumps the same?

Spoiler


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Bloating has been crazy for me already. Just hoping it doesn&#8217;t show much in my wedding dress Sunday lol. We haven&#8217;t announced to most family yet


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think it's because this is my 3rd? I definitely can't hide it lol. W8tingforbaby, hope you can! I'm rather short too, 5 feet 2 inches tall.

This nausea is crazy too :(. The preggie pop drops only help so much. I hope it doesn't get as bad as my last two pregnancies where I needed to be put on a drip. Thank goodness I'm not throwing up yet.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My doctor prescribed me something for the nausea and it has been amazing because I can finally eat and actually want to eat. I haven&#8217;t thrown up but constantly being nauseous makes eating hard. I was down almost 10 pounds in 3 weeks. I&#8217;m starting to feel normal again which is great timing lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

I can't see a Dr yet because of my insurance, I'm currently in TX and it's not accepted here :( (I'm from NC, hopefully be back by the end of this month).

I'm glad the meds are working for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes w8, that is early to have such extreme symptoms! Glad you're feeling better. 

Kiwi can you call insurance and see if you can get pre auth to see someone outside of network since you're out of state?


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, sadly no, they can take my primary insurance but not my supplemental. Apparently it's against the law to take primary but not my supplemental and it's my 2nd insurance they can't take in this state sadly :(.


----------



## Babybum35

They couldn't prescribe something in the er???? With my dd i was never nauseous but vomited a few times when my gag reflex got triggered. This pregnancy I've had some days where I get a bit nauseous but never puked. My symptoms are definitely less extreme. I too have a bump going. It's so fun trying to figure out where the bump stops and the fat starts. Lol not really. 6 days until my first scan and I'm nervous but excited. I really can't wait


----------



## Kiwiberry

The uber prices would be insane to go to the nearest ER (It's 30 minutes away according to google). I'm just going to tough it out unless I start throwing up uncontrollably like with my two daughters. I noticed my bump shows a lot more after i eat too. Im so self conscious about it. I finally had the body I wanted before getting pregnant this time and I'm determined to keep it. I used to be overweight. I'm a super picky eater too, easier to tell anyone what I will eat than what I won't. I've been trying to ease the craving to eat everything by snacking on pickles, carrots, and grapes lol. Maybe not the best things to eat but it's better than sweets. Before this pregnancy I couldn't eat sweets, but now it's all I want :(.

Babybum35, so exciting about your scan coming up!!


----------



## Jingles23

5th baby and this is my first real experience with morning sickness :( I had a bit of nausea randomly with the others. But this is all day and more intense. My house is falling apart because I just don't feel up to doing anything.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So hard to not panic when you see blood. We saw the baby&#8217;s heartbeat last Friday and yesterday and today I have had a couple times of some light pink blood when I wipe. Very scary and reminds me of my miscarriage in March. I hope it&#8217;s nothing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jingles23, I know how you feel, I've been wanting to do nothing but sleep all day :(. I've been forcing mygself to stay awake. My bf is a saint, he's been helping out a lot.

W8tingforbaby, aww good luck, I hope it's nothing :hugs:. Is it the first time you've had spotting this pregnancy?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Yeah and I am now 7 weeks today


----------



## Emsabub

Im so sorry girls for the long disappearance! Everything seems to be happening all at once lately &#128555; I have read back but theres so many things I could say Id get confused, but what I can say is I hope everyone is doing well! Youre all doing amazing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Yeah and I am now 7 weeks today

Has the spotting stopped Now?



Emsabub said:


> Im so sorry girls for the long disappearance! Everything seems to be happening all at once lately &#128555; I have read back but theres so many things I could say Id get confused, but what I can say is I hope everyone is doing well! Youre all doing amazing!

Hope you're doing well too hun :).


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So far today nothing. It seems to be only at night


----------



## Emsabub

Kiwi yes thank you! Nausea seems to have come back, its just annoying now. My first scan is the 18/6 too so Ill have my definite due date! Hope youre okay! 

W8ting thats quite strange, as long as it isnt constant Id assume thats a good thing? :hugs:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you all for the welcome. Sorry to anyone that is having spotting or just extra worry on top of the normal worry every woman has when pregnant:hugs: but glad everyone is OK!


----------



## RandaPanda

Hope everyone is well! :flower:
My midwife intake and ultrasound day finally arrived today, and I got to see one healthy baby who is measuring two days ahead, so my revised due date is Jan 15th :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda, updated!! :)


----------



## Babybum35

Congrats randa. That's awesome.
W8ing I'm sorry you have that extra worry. The good news is its not heavy or painful and you've seen baby and heartbeat so again chances are it's something random and not harmful. 
Afm i am also 7 weeks today. I literally feel normal. Some symptoms but not super crazy. Definately looking forward to my Tuesday appointment. It's like it's always something that makes you wonder.
If possible id like an unbiased opinion on if I should say something or not. My parents are friends with a doctor on staff at my obgyn. During my 20 week appointment i was informed of an abnormality in my scan. At some point the doctor did some research and called my parents with the results. I was not living at their house nor did I sign a release. I listed them as emergency contacts only. Now I will be treated by the same clinic and I don't want a repeat of that issue. What do I do????


----------



## gigglebox

Randa any pics of the scan? Glad it went so well!

Baby, can you just talk to the dr and tell him that you are still upset he released info to your folks? And say you'd love to continue care with him this pregnancy but don't want a repeat of that scenario


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, tbh I would go to a different OBGYN if it's possible.


----------



## Babybum35

I was thinking the same thing, but I would have to switch insurance. Also I don't want to give up the hospital. The staff was amazing and if I switched obs id also have to switch hospitals. I just am not sure if I should make it a thing cause it was 3 years ago.....


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, 3 years is a bit of time that passed, any chance you can see another OB in that office? I know the one I used to go to had like 10 different Drs. I know how much of a pain insurance can be too, so maybe it's not a good idea to switch.


----------



## Emsabub

Ahh randa thats exciting! 

Babybum, if Im honest my opinion would be I wouldnt mind seeing the same doctor but id make it VERY clear on how inappropriate his actions were before! Did you ever put a complaint in against them?

Hi Gigglebox! I love seeing your little fox when you post, did you draw it?!

Kiwwwiiiii.. &#128513; I dont want to miss anyone out ahaha!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks! Yes it's actually done in acrylic paint, it's about 16"x20". 

Baby I agree with Ems. Especially if you really like the hospital. Hobestly anyone can examine my hoo ha during that 9 months but the birthing experience really should be at a place I feel completely comfortable and confident in.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Would you go to the ER for this? I&#8217;ve been up coughing all night... at first, yesterday, it felt like a sinus infection with a little cough. Now it&#8217;s progressed into a sinus infection and possibly bronchitis? My lungs and throat feel raw from all the coughing. It&#8217;s a spasmy cough that sometimes brings up mucous and always makes me gag. I&#8217;ve also had some cramps too but no bleeding. Doesn&#8217;t help I&#8217;m also a type 1 diabetic and there&#8217;s really nothing OTC to take.

Ugh, debating on if it&#8217;s an Urgent care visit or ER visit. Especially when the urgent care docs don&#8217;t seem to know shit.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl, I would definitely go to one of them. It's important for you and the baby to get that infection under control. I really hope you get better soon hun :hugs:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I had anoother seizure :(. At the ER right now, hoping the baby is ok :cry:. I even pushed one of my teeth forward from the seizure. Hoping everything is ok and to get some pain relief.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Yikes kiwi hope all is ok and ur able to go home soon


----------



## Emsabub

Ah giggle thats lovely !!

Kiwi hoping everythings okay, let us know when youre able &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## crusherwife44

Been brown spotting since Tuesday. Last night started bleeding and passing clots and went to the er. Ultrasound looked like a not pregnant uterus but hcg was 4300. Im going back tomorrow to check numbers but my dates weren't wrong. Im pretty sure i miscarried


----------



## Babybum35

On crusher i am so sorry. That's not a fun place to be....
Kiwi yikes i hope you and baby are okay. Do they know what caused it??? That's scary
Eur i would go to the er for sure. If it is some virus you need to get it treated. 

What a rough day for everyone. I'm sorry there's so many medical issues happening right now and I have my fingers crossed for some positive updates soon. Good luck


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44, oh my God I really hope you are okay hun, and by some miracle that you're still pregnant. That's so sad I'm so sorry that you're going through this :cry:.

AFM: I went to the emergency room, they were able to do an EEG and a CT scan. they said I have full-blown epilepsy. they also said it's probably induced by Stress and Anxiety. I damaged my teeth pretty bad they were moved out of place from the seizure and I probably swallowed a lot of my blood. They ended up giving me medication and some Tylenol 3 for the pain, along with some antibiotics which are good because it will help with a UTI. The meds are called something like Kepla, they said it's safe during pregnancy, I have to take it twice a day.


----------



## countryblonde

What a day for everyone 
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Eur i suggest definitely getting checked out. Maybe not er but something sooner rather than later...dont want to fight an infection longer than you have to.

Crusher &#10084; im so sorry. Please keep us posted on how things go tomorrow

Kiwi- so scary! My bestie was just diagnosed with epilepsy this year. I know i can be very scary, but if you manage it well with meds and stuff you can live 100% normally. &#10084;i hope you heal and feel better quickly

I was coming here to whine about the fact that i notice today that my pelvic bone is clicking when i walk already, but that seems like a pretty minor thing right now

Feel better ladies! Thinking of you all&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## gigglebox

Omg y'all, my heart is so sad! Crusher I am so extremely sorry for your loss. I hope your heart is able to heal. 

Ers, i echo that seeking medical intervention is a good idea. Can you start out at urgent care and go to ER only if necessary? 

Ahh kiwi so sorry about the diagnosis! I know it's not the same but my dog of 13 years was epileptic. He was extremely responsive to meds. There is a link to animals and humans, in fact my dog was on meds usually prescribed to people :haha: he was 3 when he was diagnosed , had about 3 seizures in a couple months time. After meds he had maybe 4-5 for the rest of his whole life (which was nearly 14 years). 

Hope everyone else is well.
I am growing increasingly neevous for my scan at the end of this month. I've been having cramping recently but not sure if it's bad enough to warrant worry :-k also having lower back pain but i strained it lifting my toddler, but it is reminiscent of back labor so it's worrying me even though logically i know it's unrelated! 

Ahhh i hate the wait until first scan!


----------



## mwel8819

OMG! So much has happened since I've been gone for a few days. I'm so sorry for the ladies going through tough times.

Randa-That's great news!

w8ting- Congrats on 7 weeks.

Giggle- I too am super worried about that first doctor's appointment on Monday. I'm not sure they will do an ultrasound or not or if it will just be bloods and such. I have been cramping too and in my back. I really think it's a normal pregnancy thing though. I also have LOTS of yellow discharge. I've been wearing a panty liner for weeks. TONS of nausea. I don't remember it being this bad the first time around. I'm only not sick when I'm eating. lol! Have you already had your first appt and this is your first ultrasound?


----------



## gigglebox

Nope. Brand new ob/gyn and they do the first visit at 9-10 weeks. Sorry about your nausea :( I fortunately do not have it this time. My biggest symptom is an insane amount of hair loss. It is really absurd and I hope it stops soon. When I've read other people's accounts of first tri hair loss they say it stops around 12 weeks. I'm not sure I'll have any hair left by then! And the hair that grew back after I lost it postpartum with ds2 is finally getting to a respectable length! And now i'm losing it all again :dohh: oh well.


----------



## mwel8819

Ah okay, yes, you are super lucky to not have the nausea. I figure I will end up throwing up eventually. There have already been so many times that I could have and I kept myself from doing so. I don't have hair loss but hair gets greasy so much quicker. It's so funny what all pregnancy can do and not so funny too.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm so sorry crusher, my heart breaks for you. I found my miscarriage before very hard, and I did have to take time to grieve which I didn't realise I would have too before I had one:hugs: 
Kiwi that must of been very scary, I'm glad you have a diagnosis tho so they can keep a close eye and monitor it closely!
AFM I have nausea!!!! Not many people like it and not everyone gets it, but for me I find it a good sign because I have had nausea in all my successful pregnancies and it just gives me reassurance. I have only vomited twice tho, mainly nausea so that's not too bad:)


----------



## crusherwife44

Confirmed i lost it


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 said:


> Confirmed i lost it

:cry: I'm so sorry love, I'm here if you need to talk, I can't even imagine what you're going through right now :hugs:


----------



## Squiggy

January 21, 2019


----------



## Emsabub

Crusher &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Thinking of you


----------



## Babybum35

crusherwife44 said:


> Confirmed i lost it

I'm so sorry hun. That's terrible news.
Kiwi that's scary but you know if it had to happen at least you were not far enough along to land on your bump or something. Epilepsy is totally treatable so it's gonna be fine.
Atm had nausea most the day and it's getting painful to breastfeed my daughter but she's no where close to being ready to wean. Had to use a hair tie to close my pants yesterday. That made me feel fat. Definitely need to reinvest in some stretchy clothes. Getting anxious for my appointment in 2 days just to assure myself in not dreaming.... I hope this week is a better one for everyone. Again crushed my heart goes out to you and I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## treeroot

crusherwife44 said:


> Confirmed i lost it

:cry::hugs:


----------



## mwel8819

Crusher, I am so sorry for your loss! :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

My teeth were a little messed up from the seizure ladies :(. I can only eat soft things till they're fixed. All of my muscles ache too :cry:.


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi! Im due January 1st. So I'll be 11 weeks Tuesday. No real symptoms which make me nervous. Ive had a scan already but I go back Thursday for another. I cant wait to see baby again. 

Do you all have a facebook group? I made one for the December mamas (I was December 31st originally lol) its secret so I have to add people by their facebook email address. Id love to open it up to January moms too, a lot of us had due dates change to Jan! BnB doesn't work on my phone for some reason but if you have a facebook group Id love to be added or I can add you all to the one on there already,


----------



## SteffyRae

Crusher Im so sorry for you loss. Sending love your way.

Kiwi how are you feeling??


----------



## mwel8819

Tomorrow is my first appt and I&#8217;m super nervous. I even just went and took another test just to be sure it was dark. It was a cheapie and not as dark as my free a couple of weeks ago. I&#8217;m not worried about it though. I think it&#8217;s just the different types.


----------



## gigglebox

Grrr I responded last night but can't find it now!

Kiwi i am so sorry, i'm sure your poor teeth are sore along with the rest of you. Big hugs!

Crusher my heart is so heavy for you. If it helps there is a loss forum on b&b. Feel free to talk here, many of us have been through them. 

Afm trying to sell hubby on the boy name "Myles". What do y'all think?

Feeling crummy this morning but overall not feeling very pregnant still. Nervously awaiting my first scan to prove it's true!


----------



## Jingles23

Oh my! So sorry crusher!


I'm feeling way more nauseous than all my other pregnancies combined. I couldn't eat breakfast yesterday! Also exhausted! So I'm really anxious for my ultrasound on friday. Still wondering if it might be multiples!!


----------



## Jamers89

crusherwife44 said:


> Confirmed i lost it

Crusher I am SO sorry for your loss. Praying that you find comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SteffyRae, added you to the group! Oh and to answer your previous question, sadly we don't bave a Facebook group :(.

mwel8819, good luck at your appointment today!!! How exciting!!! 

Jingles23, twins would be super cute! Hope the nausea eases up for you :hugs:.

gigglebox, nice name. I like it! :)

Lexi, are you still around hun? You're the one having twins right?


----------



## Emsabub

Steffy welcome &#128513;

Mwel good luck for tomorrow! I took a test at about 7/8 weeks and it was super faint, I think its just the hormone being so high it throws it off a little. 

Giggle whens your first scan?! Sorry if youve said already &#128563; 

Jingles good luck for you too! I cant believe how quickly these first scans have come around, its crazy!

Kiwi I hope youre feeling a bit better now! And that your teeth are recovering&#10084;&#65039;

Im going to jump on the scan bandwagon and say mine is a week today! Eeeeek! Also, I was diagnosed with labrynthitis. I literally woke up feeling like Id been out on the town all night but without the nausea, brushing my teeth made me sick though..&#128567; They just gave me anti sickness meds though rather than checking my BP like another nurse suggested. I dont even know.


----------



## RandaPanda

So much to catch up on, so I'll respond in another post! 
But crusher, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ems sorry you're feeling ill :( my scan is at the very end of the month. 
 
I think my nausea is kicking in. Not severe but definitely there so far all day today :/ the insane hair loss continues and I am thinking about calling the dr's for suggestions on what to do...


----------



## Kiwiberry

I decided not to take the seizure meds ladies...... I've been reading online of some serious side effects even during pregnancy even though the ER Doctor told me it wasn't proven to harm or not harm the baby....... yet online it says the opposite......


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well what edfects could seizing have on the baby? Is there a less risky drug you can try?


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Hmm well what edfects could seizing have on the baby? Is there a less risky drug you can try?

From what they told me the one that they gave me is the Least Complicated epilepsy medication. from what I've been reading most of the complications from having a seizure and being pregnant are if you were to fall. I always have a warning before I have a seizure so what I'm going to do is put a mouthguard in and lay on the bed.

Giving my old OBGYN a call and see what they say.


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle I bet you cant wait!! 

Kiwi that sounds awful :( Youve got a good plan in place by the sounds of it though when you get your warning. Keep safe. 

Randa you have been quiet!! &#128514;


----------



## mwel8819

Appointment was super long! Had to pee in a cup and I have never not been able to do that but Im so constipated that it made it hard this morning lol! Totally TMI I know. Lol!

But then she ordered an ultrasound! Measuring 7w4d! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Pic below! My husband is an ultrasound tech and said I have a small hemorrhage but it probably isnt anything and I have a cyst too. All the things they dont tell you...They said if I have spotting and bleeding to call but everything looked great! Heartrate was 142. I still say a boy. Jan 24th is my new due date.
 



Attached Files:







8A09535E-BEF5-498E-97FE-D1BE62545152.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

How exciting!!! Awww lovely first picture <3 

My appointment got moved up a day! Eee can't wait now!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> How exciting!!! Awww lovely first picture <3
> 
> My appointment got moved up a day! Eee can't wait now!

Thank you!!! And yay! It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819, glad your appointment went so well!! How exciting!!

gigglebox, how many days away is it? :happydance:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry for your loss crusher
Been a crazy last few days, I got married yesterday and today with the spotting again but I have noticed it&#8217;s typically only after we do the deed so hoping it&#8217;s nothing but there was some tiny little clots so that makes me nervous. May call my ob this week and just make sure all is ok. The mc a couple months ago makes me worry about everything but I keep reminding myself that we saw the heartbeat a few weeks ago and all was ok then but I know things can change&#55357;&#56904; ahh so hard. We are out of state atm on our honeymoon right now so idk what we will do


----------



## RandaPanda

Okay, kiddos are in bed, and catching up now! Welcome to all the new people!

Crusher, if you've been checking in, how are you holding up? I know how hard it is, and hope you give yourself lots of love and permission to grieve for as long as you need to. 

w8ting, how are you doing? Did I read correctly that you just got married this past Sunday?! :flower:

gigglebox - I wanted to attach a pic of my scan, but it seems like my husband misplaced it :( I'm sure it'll turn up soon, and I'll post it. I'm texting him at work now to give him a hard time about where it is :haha:
Also my husband randomly mentioned liking the name Myles yesterday at dinner! I like it too (we won't use it since our first born is named Wylie, and we often call him Wyles for some weird reason...haha, Wyles and Myles is not happening here :D)

babybum, I agree with giggle and Emsabub about the Dr's lack of confidentiality - I'd probably stick it out if I was happy overall with the care, but would mention that that info sharing can't happen again! Did you make a decision about it?
Regarding the nursing being painful, same here with my son - and he's also not interested in weaning. When I was pregnant with my second, my first was a very keen nurser, and when my milk dried up at 17 weeks, he didn't seem to mind one bit - and he became a better sleeper almost instantly! Hoping something similar happens this time around, tbh!

Ersurgeongirl, how are you feeling today? Did you go to urgent care?

Kiwi, I'm so sorry to hear about the epilepsy. I didn't even know it could be induced by stress :( That is definitely a tough call about the medication.

Jingles, sorry about the nausea! With my boys, I was intensely sick for weeks, but I would vomit several times in a row and be good for a few glorious hours where I ate all the things I craved (Countryblonde, every pregnancy I've also craved sour, citrus-y things - makes me also think this will be my third boy!) This pregnancy is just a constant strong nausea, and I've only thrown up a couple of times.

mwel, awesome about the scan! Thanks for sharing your pic! And nice to have an insider's knowledge right in the family :D 

So, I'm supposed to go out with a group of about 20 ladies on Sat. night. We all became friends when our first babies were born around the same time, and we see each other often still. Only one of them knows I'm pregnant, but I'm thinking it'll be hard to hide it from the others - I am looking a little round in the middle and they all know how much I usually love wine! :haha:

Wishing everyone well, and good luck for those with upcoming scans (post pics!!) :)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

RandaPanda said:


> Okay, kiddos are in bed, and catching up now! Welcome to all the new people!
> 
> Crusher, if you've been checking in, how are you holding up? I know how hard it is, and hope you give yourself lots of love and permission to grieve for as long as you need to.
> 
> w8ting, how are you doing? Did I read correctly that you just got married this past Sunday?! :flower:
> 
> gigglebox - I wanted to attach a pic of my scan, but it seems like my husband misplaced it :( I'm sure it'll turn up soon, and I'll post it. I'm texting him at work now to give him a hard time about where it is :haha:
> Also my husband randomly mentioned liking the name Myles yesterday at dinner! I like it too (we won't use it since our first born is named Wylie, and we often call him Wyles for some weird reason...haha, Wyles and Myles is not happening here :D)
> 
> babybum, I agree with giggle and Emsabub about the Dr's lack of confidentiality - I'd probably stick it out if I was happy overall with the care, but would mention that that info sharing can't happen again! Did you make a decision about it?
> Regarding the nursing being painful, same here with my son - and he's also not interested in weaning. When I was pregnant with my second, my first was a very keen nurser, and when my milk dried up at 17 weeks, he didn't seem to mind one bit - and he became a better sleeper almost instantly! Hoping something similar happens this time around, tbh!
> 
> Ersurgeongirl, how are you feeling today? Did you go to urgent care?
> 
> Kiwi, I'm so sorry to hear about the epilepsy. I didn't even know it could be induced by stress :( That is definitely a tough call about the medication.
> 
> Jingles, sorry about the nausea! With my boys, I was intensely sick for weeks, but I would vomit several times in a row and be good for a few glorious hours where I ate all the things I craved (Countryblonde, every pregnancy I've also craved sour, citrus-y things - makes me also think this will be my third boy!) This pregnancy is just a constant strong nausea, and I've only thrown up a couple of times.
> 
> mwel, awesome about the scan! Thanks for sharing your pic! And nice to have an insider's knowledge right in the family :D
> 
> So, I'm supposed to go out with a group of about 20 ladies on Sat. night. We all became friends when our first babies were born around the same time, and we see each other often still. Only one of them knows I'm pregnant, but I'm thinking it'll be hard to hide it from the others - I am looking a little round in the middle and they all know how much I usually love wine! :haha:
> 
> Wishing everyone well, and good luck for those with upcoming scans (post pics!!) :)

Yes just got married yesterday. My update is just above your posy lol. I swear Im a nervous wreck this pregnancy after my loss


----------



## RandaPanda

W8tingforbaby said:


> Yes just got married yesterday. My update is just above your posy lol. I swear IÂm a nervous wreck this pregnancy after my loss

Oh, haha, I missed your post while I was writing my essay :haha:

Congratulations on the wedding, and I hope you're able to still really enjoy your honeymoon!! I get where you're coming from with the worry, and would probably do the same thing by calling for a bit of reassurance once you're back. But I really bet things are okay - a bit of spotting, especially if you've identified that it's after dtd, is likely totally normal.


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome newbies. Exciting times in this thread.
Ml nice scan congrats
W8 congrats on the wedding. That's awesome..
Kiwi that's a tough choice. Honestly dr. Google does have some helpful information but if it was me especially with two other kids id take the meds if only not not frighten and traumatize them. Maybe gather some questions about the worst possible side effects and ask your ob... Good luck
Afm i originally had an appointment scheduled for tomorrow but they scheduled wrong so it's now for Wednesday and I'm really anxious. As for the doctor thing I think the best thing I can do is refuse to see that doctor til later in my pregnancy. Honestly I had a hemorrage after my delivery and I felt he handled it well and would be ok if delivered this one i just don't want to see him til I'm past the important bits. If anyone presses me then I'll discuss it with the practice manager.It's just an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## erher

Hello!
Firstly, congratulations to everyone!! Heres to healthy pregnancies!! Im due Jan. 9th!


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda, Babybum35, thanks ladies :hugs: I'm definitely going to keep taking it. It seems to be helping with some other mental issues too. 

erher, Welcome to the group hun! I went ahead and added you to the list too!

AFM: I have a dentist appointment in a couple hours from now, it's to fix my teeth that were damaged during my last seizure. I can only eat oatmeal, applesauce, and ice cream :(.


----------



## gigglebox

W8 congratulations on the new hubby!!! Yup spotting is totally normal, your cervix is all swollen and if hubby is htting it when you dtd he may be causing the light bleeding. If it eases your mind to talk to the dr definitely give them a call! My bet is everything is fine though :hugs:

My appointment is in 17 days, not that I'm counting :haha:

My back is still messed up so I called the ob for advice on what I can do -- was really hoping they'd say "letybring you in for a scan just to make sure all is ok" :haha: no such luck! 

Kiwi are your teeth damaged or just loose? I hope there is something they can do to help today.


----------



## Jamers89

Kiwi, good luck at the dentist, and I hope they can fix your teeth up for you! 

I've got my first ultrasound today, in less than 2 hours, and I'm so nervous/excited! I just want to see the baby and know that our little jelly bean is doing well.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, my teeth are pretty damaged and I think my jaw is broken in the front a little bit. some of my front teeth got moved out of place they're like sticking out into my lip. the ER wanted me to see a plastic surgeon but the dentist is the first stop. Good news well I guess it's good news I've decided to continue taking the seizure medication I just hope it doesn't affect the baby.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Im okay. I have some sort of sinus thing that has gunned up my lungs... a respiratory infection of some sort. Antibiotics and all.

I had another appointment today- baby is measuring exactly to my dates and had a strong heartbeat of 178.

Crusher, Im so sorry :cry:


----------



## Jamers89

Our ultrasound went well! It is abdominal, but our little bean is definitely there. OB said it looks around 7.5 weeks, but could be farther. You could see its heart beating, nice and steady. 

My new due date is January 28th :) :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20180612_144720(1).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck at the appointment kiwi.

Ers glad things are going well with baby! Sorry you're ill though :(

Jamers YAY! Look at that little blob <3 I am getting jealous seeing all these ultrasounds! I wish my office didn't wait so long! 9 weeks feels like such a long wait :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl, I hope the antibiotics help and your sinus infection clears up soon :hugs:. I'm glad your baby is doing well too.

Jamers89, lovely photo and I'm glad your baby is doing great!

AFM: I ended up not being able to be seen today at the dentist because I haven't seen an OBGYN yet in this state since they don't take my insurance :(. My Ex scheduled an appointment for me on Monday at an OBGYN, he's going to pay for the appointment out of pocket for me. I can't believe I have to wait a whole week, I'm in so much pain I feel like my jaw is broken :cry:. it even hurts to eat oatmeal..... the ER won't give me anything but Tylenol I guess because of the new federal laws...... the reason the dentist won't see me is because they won't do anything without approval from an OBGYN first and Monday was the earliest they had......


----------



## gigglebox

Omg kiwi you poor thing! I am so sorry! Call the office and explain your situation. If they can't squeeze you in, maybe they can call you if there's a cancellation.


----------



## Babybum35

Kiwiberry said:


> Ersurgeongirl, I hope the antibiotics help and your sinus infection clears up soon :hugs:. I'm glad your baby is doing well too.
> 
> Jamers89, lovely photo and I'm glad your baby is doing great!
> 
> AFM: I ended up not being able to be seen today at the dentist because I haven't seen an OBGYN yet in this state since they don't take my insurance :(. My Ex scheduled an appointment for me on Monday at an OBGYN, he's going to pay for the appointment out of pocket for me. I can't believe I have to wait a whole week, I'm in so much pain I feel like my jaw is broken :cry:. it even hurts to eat oatmeal..... the ER won't give me anything but Tylenol I guess because of the new federal laws...... the reason the dentist won't see me is because they won't do anything without approval from an OBGYN first and Monday was the earliest they had......

Jackasses. I mean I get it but damn that sucks.
Jamers congrats that's awesome. I'm hoping for equally great news tomorrow.
Waiting totally sucks and it's sometimes the hardest thing you will do. 
I hope everyone's day goes well and kiwi I don't know how you feel about it but I've heard marijuana is ok in pregnancy and it could help your pain. I don't know what I would do but being in pain is stressful and I feel like you might need something so you don't induce another seizure. I'm sorry you are going through this and I'm hoping you feel better soon


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, we left them all three of our numbers just in case there was a cancellation (mine, my ex, my bf).

Babybum35, I actually have no problem with it at all, I used to smoke it regularly because I have glaucoma in my left eye (from ROP). The problem is I don't know anybody here in Texas that sells medical grade and that's the only kind that works for me (can't wait to get back to NC). I'm also in like the 1% of people who don't get high from marijuana. I have a lot of issues.... To describe this pain a little bit, I move my jaw anywhere really even to talk and it feels like somebody is smashing it with a hammer. I really do think I broke it.


----------



## gigglebox

Can you get an xray on the jaw at ER?


----------



## gigglebox

What about any family practices? Sometimes they handle prenatal. Might be worth calling some places to see


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, when I went to the ER they didn't want to do X-rays I don't know why but they sent me to a dentist instead. Oh wait I think I remember why they mentioned something about not having the right people to do it.


----------



## treeroot

Kiwi, what a stressful and awful situation! I really hope you're able to find some relief in less then a weeks time; that does seem to long for that kind of pain.:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

I would call ER to make sure the are correctly staffed and go in for an xray. That's insane. Broken bones are not the type of thing that should just be left alone, they need to be properly set to heal correctly. Not to mention the amount of pain you must be in!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggles right kiwi, my auntie damaged her jaw and it never healed properly and its caused her all sorts of problems with her teeth. Its been a long problem now :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

You're right ladies, I'm going to go back to the ER and demand they do something about my jaw. This is ridiculous. I can talk ok (sometimes) but the moment I gok to eat it gets really bad, I have to swallow food whole.

Emsabub, did your aunt have similar problems to me when she fractured it? It's all below my teeth on my bottom jaw. It's really bad when I go to eat anything even oatmeal.


----------



## crusherwife44

Hey ladies. Sounds like most of you are doing well. Kiwi i hope you get more help! 
Uh... So i miscarried friday night and went to er. Saturday morning thought i was emotionally ok but by about noon knew i wasnt ok. And my husband still works/lives 6 hours away. I called a couple ladies from work that came over. Sunday confirmed hcg drop and then went to work. Was ok but then kinda shut down. Woke up monday afternoon super emotional and my hubs called and said he was on his way home that his sgt didnt really give a choice but told him to come. My only girlfriend at work has been through it and talked to our supervisors and got me a couple days off. Having hubs here has lifted me up so much. Today is my appt with ob and ultrasound make sure everything is ok. Hubs and i are talking about trying asap and hoping to be one of the ones that get pregnant right away before a period. So i think ill be making the 6 hour drive every 2 days to dtd. We let some balloons float to heaven for the baby yesterday. So thats where im at. Thought id update you girls. Didnt want to drop off completely


----------



## gigglebox

Crusher I am so sorry for your loss but wow, what an amazing husband you have! That really warms my heart. Can you go where he is and stay with him or at a nearby lodge for your fertile window?


----------



## Kiwiberry

crusherwife44 so many :hugs: love


----------



## Emsabub

Crusher youve got such a good support network around you&#10084;&#65039; apparently its common to be very fertile after a miscarriage so all fingers & toes crossed for a quick bfp!

Kiwi what happened was she fell off a kerb and badly fractured her bottom jaw, it meant she couldnt eat anything at all really & was always backwards and forwards to an emergency dentist. The side of her face was all swollen too because of it. Id keep on at them about it, its not worth any potential complications in future. But hopefully that wont happen! 

How is everyone doing otherwise?! 
My partners nan has said to us its bad luck to keep baby things in the house.. because we got our pram! &#128525; Ive ALWAYS wanted a silver cross and never had one with Ava but this time its happened! The only reason we got it so early was because it was on an AMAZING deal with a free car seat.. saved us around £350 &#128513;


----------



## gigglebox

Meh, I say screw superstitions! We actually had a Friday the 13th superstition themed wedding :haha: and with ds2 I bought a lot (as in a grouping of things) of baby stuff on Craigslist because the deal was amazing! That was before we were even pregnant :haha: I say what's the harm as long as you have a place to store it?

I told some friends today about they pregnancy and I'm so glad I did. They are so excited for me and didn't ask any of the annoying questions as family has so far. It was pure joy and even one friend is a little jealous and is contemplating #3 herself! 

Otherwise my hair is still falling out in clumps, but one of my friends said the same thing happened to her with her second baby so that made me feel better. Also I am craving hamburgers almost constantly. It's really all I want to eat. In fact twice this week I have gone and had a burger from Sheetz for breakfast! So much for all the baby weight I lost after ds2 :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

I dont think im gonna track anything but just go over there every day off i have for a couple weeks. I work mostly 2 on 2 off. 
Good support. My mom vasically called saturday morning chewing me out for not telling her what was going on when it happened. .. Not happy about that


----------



## gigglebox

Lexi's mum are you still lurking? I was curious about your twin pregnancy. Do twins run in the family? Does the shared sac mean identical twins?

Crusher that is crazy insensitive of your mom! Sorry she's being selfish :(


----------



## Babybum35

Crusher that sounds like a good plan.
Kiwi good luck
Afm I just got done with my first appointment. Measured right on track but I'm still early so they and I couldn't see much but they did find a flickering heartbeat and they said if I wanted I could come back in two weeks for another scan but with everything they saw there's nothing to really worry about so it would just be for better pics. I vetoed that mostly cause I don't want to deal with another extra visit but I am on cloud 9


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congratulations! Did you get any fuzzy pics?

Also is it crazy I can feel my uterus already? I mean it's still obviously very small but if I lay on my back and push around it's there, a little bulge, but more bulgey on my left side (which may be due to my oddly shaped uterus). This may also be because I had a baby only about 13 months ago...

Anyone else given it a try?


----------



## Babybum35

gigglebox said:


> Awww congratulations! Did you get any fuzzy pics?
> 
> Also is it crazy I can feel my uterus already? I mean it's still obviously very small but if I lay on my back and push around it's there, a little bulge, but more bulgey on my left side (which may be due to my oddly shaped uterus). This may also be because I had a baby only about 13 months ago...
> 
> Anyone else given it a try?

Haven't tried that and yes I have some pics basically looks like a pic of nothing but a white line inside the uterus.. I think maybe the sound definitely stoaked i went but also wishing I had waited so I could see more. Didnt love the doctor but it's ok. Ended up talking to the practice manager about the hippa thing. She's gonna take care of it which is better than me trying to deal. I am now counting down to my 12 week appointment and just praying i don't end up with some of the same complications...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies!! Hope you're all well, as soon as I wake up more I'll respond to everyone.

My jaw has been bothering me on and off, so it hasn't been too too horrible (stil bad when it does tho). 
Anyone else feel like their bump gets bigger and bigger overnight?


----------



## gillian.s

Hey! Can I join please? Got my bfp a few weeks ago but didn't see this group til now :) not 100% on my edd as I was measuring behind at a scan which pushed my dates back but I know I have to be further along so I'll update next Thursday because I have another scan :) based on my first scan I'm now 7+3 but I expect more like 8+3 but we will see! Very nervous because I have read posts of people getting bad news after measuring behind so Thursday can't come quick enough!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gillian.s said:


> Hey! Can I join please? Got my bfp a few weeks ago but didn't see this group til now :) not 100% on my edd as I was measuring behind at a scan which pushed my dates back but I know I have to be further along so I'll update next Thursday because I have another scan :) based on my first scan I'm now 7+3 but I expect more like 8+3 but we will see! Very nervous because I have read posts of people getting bad news after measuring behind so Thursday can't come quick enough!

Welcome to the group hun!!!

Check this out ladies &#128525;
https://thedailynet.com/read/health...=ppoem&utm_medium=14799&utm_campaign=facebook


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi did you make it back to the er?

Regarding the bump I don't feel larger yet. But I'm just 7 weeks so maybe I'll feel differently in a couple weeks! 

Gillian welcome! Don't worry about the dates, that early it's extremely difficult to get an accurate measurement since baby is so tiny.


----------



## mwel8819

Jamers- Yay and what a lovely pic! Congrats!

Giggle-9 weeks is definitely a long time. I'm so sorry you have to wait that long. I would be a nervous wreck. Have they had you come in at all for confirmation and just to talk to you at all? 
Oh and yes, I can already feel my uterus and I SWEAR to you I feel little bumps every now and then...flutters if you will. It's wayyy too early though, right?? What could it be?

Crusher-I'm so sorry! That sounds like a beautiful way to remember the baby though. Your plan sounds like a solid one to me.

AFM I've been on cloud 9 since my appt on Monday. Told lots of people at work. Everyone is thrilled for me. Told my boss and she swears she already knew because I was acting different. W/E. lol! Got a call about my progesterone yesterday and it was great but then I got a call about my thyroid today and it is super low apparently and they are upping my dose to double what it has been. :O I'm not sure about that and it is going to make me worry until I can get that in my system. I know my thyroid can cause miscarriages and that scares me to death. :(


----------



## gillian.s

gigglebox said:


> Kiwi did you make it back to the er?
> 
> Regarding the bump I don't feel larger yet. But I'm just 7 weeks so maybe I'll feel differently in a couple weeks!
> 
> Gillian welcome! Don't worry about the dates, that early it's extremely difficult to get an accurate measurement since baby is so tiny.

Thanks! That's what the ultrasound tech said, that baby at that stage is only about 5mm so very easy to be off. There was a clearly rhythmic heartbeat at least :)


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel don't panic! I'm sure if baby was in danger they'd find a way to get you in and dose you up immediately. That is exciting to tell people! I swear someone always says they knew it :roll: my friend said that too and I'm calling bs on that! 

Some women are SUPER sensitive to their bodies, so I'm going to say it's totally possible to feel movement if you are one of those women, especially with precious kid(s). Also your baby might be in an ideal position for you to feel movement. It's definitely early but my vote is "it's possible"!

Nah, the first time I see the ob will be at 9 weeks. I guess they figure appointments before that are kind of useless/unnecessary because baby is so small and if i'm getting a positive test I'm probably pregnant. Also I'm not high risk or anything so...no point really. I'd love a confirmation scan but ultimately it doesn't really change things. I can feel my uterus so I'm fairly certain things are growing in the right place; no pain or bleeding so I am optimistic all is going fine.


----------



## Emsabub

Babybum Im glad the manager is going to help with the problem! Hopefully itll be a better experience this time :)

Hi Gillian! 

Kiwi that article must be a miracle because Im not intelligent at all but Id like to think Ava is, at least more intelligent than me anyway. 

Mwel theres always one that has to be the first to guess &#128521; The last time someone said that to me I just rolled my eyes and said oh really.. they didnt like that &#128514; if theyre upping your dose of meds surely theyve done their research on it first? It should be okay :hugs:

Giggle everything is going fine by the sounds of it, at least when you get to your scan youll be able to see more :) i cant feel anything down there though yet, I never shifted my leftover little pouch from Ava so I guess it needs to grow into that first!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Yup I have my share of overhang but if I lay down I can feel through it I guess? Or it moves out of the way...idk fatty skin is weird :haha:

My gf wants to get bagels on Saturday and I can't get smoked salmon off my mind now *drool*


----------



## Jamers89

I can definitely feel mine when I'm laying on my stomach, which is weird. It never usually bothers me to sleep on my stomach, but the past couple nights I've had to lay on my side to get comfortable enough to sleep. 

I also wish it wasn't so hot outside. They are calling for temps in the triple digits on Saturday, and we have a BBQ at my in-laws for Father's Day. The heat just makes me feel even worse than I do already.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Does anyones prenatal vitamins make them feel more sick? I decided today to take them at night, because I felt they were making my nausea worse. I was right, nausea hasn't been as bad today, will be taking them soon though so I hope I'm not up all night feeling sick:haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Glad all are doing well and congrats to those with good scans this week and welcome anyone new. 
So I got one of those doplars off of Groupon this week and it finally came in yesterday and I finally got to try it (just came home today from mini honeymoon) found the heartbeat which is definitely a reassuring thing since I&#8217;ve had intermittent spotting (only after dtd) now I feel much better with this pregnancy and like I can finally relax. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Emsabub

W8tingforbaby said:


> Glad all are doing well and congrats to those with good scans this week and welcome anyone new.
> So I got one of those doplars off of Groupon this week and it finally came in yesterday and I finally got to try it (just came home today from mini honeymoon) found the heartbeat which is definitely a reassuring thing since Ive had intermittent spotting (only after dtd) now I feel much better with this pregnancy and like I can finally relax. Hope everyone is doing well

Ah really?! Ive been trying mine for a while and having no luck!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG why didn't I think of that???!!!!!! My SIL has one she got from a friend of mine! OMG I'm going to bug her for it right now!


----------



## NovaStar

Wow! I didnt think you could hear the heartbeat until, like, 12 weeks. At least thats what my OB says...must be a strong heartbeat, or baby is really close to the front of your uterus. Mine is buried, haha. They cant see it on a normal scan and have to do transvaginal every time. Ugh. Just had a scan yesterday since my bleeding finally stopped and all looks good! Yay!

Right now Im just tired...all the time. I want to be past the first trimester already so I can have my energy back! I feel bad for my little girl, she wants to do summery things and all I want to do is nap.


----------



## RandaPanda

Finally a picture (if you can make anything out!) and I had part 2 of my intake appointment yesterday and heard the heartbeat at a rate of 169. My midwife is kinda joking, but she thinks it's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180614_171450989.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Awww little bean!!!

Nova I can relate...orchestrated a play date here yesterday so i can feel like i'm doing somethinrg active with the kiddo and at the same time be close to bed when everyone leaves :haha:

Going to go grab the doppler from my SIL now! I don't expect to hear anything at all but it's fun to try!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I had to go down just at/slightly above my pubic bone. Baby seems to be on my right side and the heartbeat is faster than mine so I assume it&#8217;s the baby. It sounds so cool. Just like I remember my daughter being


----------



## gigglebox

I thought i heard it extremely faintly and for just a second but I'm guessing probably not. I'll try again in a couple days probably. It's still super early.

Bbbbb I've never had problems with prenatals but my SIL did. I think she said it was iron? She takes gummy prenatals, says the ingredient that makes her suck isn't in those.


----------



## Emsabub

Ahh W8ting that makes sense being low down! I might try again later, my Oh has gone away for a week (but coming back on Monday for our first scan, 8 hour round trip ha!) so Id rather find it myself than him be with me and potentially be disappointed if we cant find it. 

Giggle maybe that was it?! Maybe little one decided to move aha! 

Randa such a lovely bean! Its anazing how much they grow between scans isnt it!

Ive had this weird feeling that Im not sure if any of you girls will recognise? 
Its like the triangle area where my bits are feels like its separating. But only when Im walking occasionally Ill feel it. I hope its not SPD :(


----------



## Jingles23

Ultrasound in a few hours and I'm sooooooo nervous. Super glad my hubby is coming with and my mom is coming to watch the kids.


----------



## Emsabub

Is everyone else here from the US? Its so alien to me so many people are having early scans! In the UK the earliest we get is 12 weeks :(


----------



## gigglebox

I'm in the states but scan isn't until 9 weeks -- it's usually 9-10 here and particularly at this office but the dr i am seeing is out the following week so they booked me early.

Jingles fx for a food scan! Please share the pics if you can! Do your kiddos know you're pregnant? Will you be telling them after the scan?

Ems I haven't had that pain but what you describe sounds like spd :( did you have it last pregnancy?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Emsabub said:


> Is everyone else here from the US? Its so alien to me so many people are having early scans! In the UK the earliest we get is 12 weeks :(

I'm in the UK. I've not had a scan yet or seen the midwife


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle no I didnt before. Maybe because Ive already done it once its started Im not sure

bbbbb.. yay! &#128513; I didnt arrange to see a midwife til I was 8/9 weeks because the first time I was pregnant I rang at about 4 weeks and they werent too pleased. The midwives in my area are a bit mouldy though if Im honest.


----------



## Jingles23

I'm in Canada. Usually first ultrasound is 12 weeks. But I've always gotten an early one. Either for reassurance because of my early losses or to date since my cycles are so irregular.

We'll be telling the kids (and everyone else) after. They'll be so excited!


----------



## gigglebox

How exciting! Will you be "team yellow" this time? Oooo a tiebreaker baby!


----------



## treeroot

Canada here too and same; scans usually around 12 weeks. I'm not sure when I'll be getting mine, but it's not getting booked until my first appointment when I'll be 10+ weeks.


----------



## Babybum35

I'm in the US. Here they like to do scans after 8 weeks. The clinic I use just started using a 3rd party to book appointments so my appointment was earlier than they like. In a traditional setting I wouldn't have been seen till next week. As it was the baby was hard to see and they offered a reassurance scan in 2 weeks but I didn't take it mostly because the doctor said there wasn't anything she saw that worried her and I was measuring within a couple days of what I should be so I figured I would just wait. The problem with scans before 8 or 10 weeks is that things are harder to see and there can be a cause of concern if Dr Google says something different than the ob.


----------



## Jamers89

I'm in the US, and had an early ultrasound because I'm an early miscarriage risk, and because my cycles are irregular because of PCOS.


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811, I get the gummy vitamins, think they are called smartones. There are many brands of them though. They don't make me sick at all. I had that problem with the regular fish oil based vitamins too. Used the gummy ones all 3 pregnancies so far and never made me sick. 

gigglebox, no not yet :( haven't been able to eat much either, I'm going through so much right now....

AFM: I'm in the US too, they usually gave me an ultrasound around 8-10 weeks iirc. Not sure how it will go this time at the OBGYN. I give birth to preemies and have GD. I have an appointment Monday, my insurance won't pay because I'm in a different state now but my ex (father of my girls) added me to his care credit and I need the OB to approve before I can get my fractured jaw fixed :(. I haven't been able to eat anything really for days, forcing oatmeal even though I'm tired of it.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Giggle yes still here I've just been away with family. I don't think I'm ever gonna catch up on what I've missed here so will just go from here and see if I can catch cliff notes! 
I did see about crusherswife tho! How awful truly sorry sweet and lots of wishes for the future!

Kiwi not sure what happened but I've noticed something with your jaw? Hope your ok!

As for me yes still currently twinning It up! I shall be 10 weeks on Monday and hsve a scan booked for half 10 then too. I can't help but read up on vanishing twin syndrome.. yes they are identical being in the same sac! Which is actually least likely with vanishing twin but stil scary to think about. I'm very very sick like all the time. I have no appetite either at all just can't taste anything in my head to want it if that makes sense. Kinda gone off meat and want a lot of fruit lol! That's my quick notes!

Hope everyone's well and hi to all newbies xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy, I have epilepsy and fractured the front bottom of my jaw during a really bad seizure a few days ago. I finally have seizure meds tho the ER gave me. Baby is ok they said (did bloods) but have an ultrasound Monday. Glad you re doing well hun :cloud9:.


----------



## gigglebox

Lexi's i know EXACTLY what you mean about not desiring food orvtasting it in your mind! I'm having the exact same trouble. Trying to digure out food has become a real chore, and if I don't eat I feel sick. Very frustrating! 

I do get craving here and there but mostly I don't feel like eating anything, especially recently. Oh and starting to be off meat whoch happened last pregnancy...I couldn't even be in the kitchen when hubby was cooking it


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So my sinus infection turned into pneumonia. It&#8217;s awful. I&#8217;ve spent the last 4 days in bed... called of work and everything.

I haven&#8217;t been able to find baby&#8217;s hb with the Doppler yet...

Thursday I fly home with my son to drop him off to his biodad for the summer (and visit my family), then I come back to work for 4 days, have another scan, then off to Istanbul for a week!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, I was like that with meat the first couple weeks, now I'm craving all kinds of stuff but can't eat it because of my teeth ::cry:

Ersurgeongirl, so sorry you're not feeling well :hugs:. I hope it goes away quickn for you. Enjoy your family time!! That's exciting!! 

AFM: I have a Dr appointment tomorrow. This seizure medication has me paranoid so I hope everything's ok. Then after that I'm immediately making a dentist aplointment!! Hopefully I won't have to wait long.


----------



## Emsabub

giggle if I went off my meat or chicken Id be so upset! Do you think that means boy again maybe ?

Er I hope you start to feel better again soon! Sounds rubbish :(

Kiwi not feeling any better then, thats no good :( Heres hoping you can get into the dentist quickly! 

Its currently 2:37am here girls and I cant sleep! Scan is at 9:20am, its going to be a long day.


----------



## gigglebox

I hope your scan goes well! Pics please!

Honestly my first and second successful pregnancies were polar opposites as far as symptoms go that I put no stock into them whatsoever. The hair loss is new, so not sure if that's because it might be a girl or because, my theory, each subsequent pregnancy is harder than the last :shrug: this feels like last time other than the hair. guess we'll find out!

Kiwi i hope your doctors appointment goes well and you can get aome pain relief soon!


----------



## NovaStar

Lexi SAME! Totally off meat. I went to a bbq the other day and it smelled good, but then when I bit into the burger I almost puked! The thought of eating meat makes me so sick. My husband just went out to get me a bean burrito from Taco Bell. I dont even know if Ill be able to stomach it, but Im so hungry!! I wish I could find something this baby lets me eat.


----------



## FuzzyLlama7

Emsabub said:


> Is everyone else here from the US? Its so alien to me so many people are having early scans! In the UK the earliest we get is 12 weeks :(

Im in the uk, only just has midwife appointment last week and dont have the date through for my 12 week scan yet, Im 9 weeks. Had a scan at 6 weeks due to bleeding and pain but thats not a routine though. Sucks we have to wait until 12 :( in Australia they get one at 7 then one at 12 x


----------



## gigglebox

Nova sounds familiar :haha: i've been craving ribs since Friday, my MIL was planning to make them for Father's Day. So we had a bug cook out and i grabbed two enormous ribs. Took one bite and was instantly off of them :sick: :haha: i pushed them on to hubby's plate hahaha

I agree fuzzy, the wait is so long! In the states especially I don't see why they wouldn't offer an optional early scan, I mean we pay for it anyway so why not? I giess I see with NHS how they may want to not have "unnecessary" extra scans...I guess ultimately it wouldn't make a difference however if something is wrong, for example a mmc, i'd hate to go in a 12 weeks to find out baby passed at 8 and there was 4 weeks wasted, if that makes sense? 

I'm still diligently trying to find baby's hb with the doppler but no luck so far :( still so early though. Maybe in a few days; I hear a lot of ladies find it in the 8th week.


----------



## Emsabub

Hi girls!
Scan went well, everythings fine! Still a bit shocked to be honest, it hasnt fully sunk in. Also, Im two days ahead at 11w 0d. So my new DD is 7th January! 

Heres our scan & the announcement!

https://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss16/Emsabub/F0A58D9E-6098-4C15-B234-837008F65EBA_zpskmskedjs.jpeg

https://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss16/Emsabub/4C5E3388-9244-4FD6-973E-E4021148E2FC_zpsd47ulttr.jpeg


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

FuzzyLlama7 said:


> Emsabub said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone else here from the US? Its so alien to me so many people are having early scans! In the UK the earliest we get is 12 weeks :(
> 
> Im in the uk, only just has midwife appointment last week and dont have the date through for my 12 week scan yet, Im 9 weeks. Had a scan at 6 weeks due to bleeding and pain but thats not a routine though. Sucks we have to wait until 12 :( in Australia they get one at 7 then one at 12 xClick to expand...

I'm also in the UK but my last pregnancy was an ectopic so able to get early scan to make sure it wasn't reoccurring. So got one at 5and4 and didn't see mich so went back at 6and4 and found 2 heartbeats. I wouldn have to wait til 12 now but I booked a private early scan for today at 10weeks as I've been obsessing over vanishing twin syndrome!..

ER and Kiwi I hope your both feeling better soon!

Amazing scan em! It's so relieving isn't it!

As said above I had another scan today as I've been all over 5he place this past couple weeks unable to accept it's twins. But both babies are thriving and bang on measuring 10 weeks today with heartbeats of 165 and 173.so relieved! Will try to attach a pic. Baby A wasn't playing ball with pics so only bought the extra of baby B as it has the cutest little nose haha!!

Linzi x
 



Attached Files:







collage1529332746597.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Gigglebox, I still can&#8217;t find the baby&#8217;s heartbeat and I&#8217;m approaching 10 weeks. It makes me concerned because I&#8217;ve been so sick.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you lexi! That makes sense, if youve had something happen before you definitely need that reassurance things are going okay the next time. Its so cute how you name them Baby A & B though! Im glad everythings going well!

Er Im 11 weeks and cant hear a thing myself! I stopped doing it though for fear of stressing myself, we shouldnt have started in the first place should we aha!


----------



## gigglebox

Ers sick in early pregnancy is a good thing though right? I'm sure we're both fine. That baby is smalle and in a big uterus and we have no idea where to began trying to pin point a heart beat...the. I also learned sometimes if you have the doppler in the right spot but not the right angle you can miss it! Well that is an infinite amount of places and positions! No wonder it's difficult to find. I've read it's nost common to find it at home at 12 weeks, and that probably after moms have had ultrasounds and know where bub is positioned.

Ems & lexis, beautiful scans! Ugh no scan for mw until next Thursday and I'm getting impatient! Might have to price out a private scan...


----------



## NovaStar

Ersu and Emsa- my doctors said its normal to not hear the heartbeat until AFTER 12 weeks. I have an appointment at 11 weeks and they said they *might* be able to hear it. Weird because with my daughter, I heard the heartbeat at 8 weeks. At least I think I did? Maybe I was mistaken. But, dont be discouraged. Also, with my daughter she was up front and center. She was easy to find on a regular ultrasound. This time my little cutie can only be seen with transvaginal because he or she is so far back in my uterus. So dont despair. Yours could be buried comfortably like mine. Waaay back. Nestled in the far corner.


----------



## Jingles23

So fun Lexi!

Hope you get into the dentist soon Kiwi!

I had my ultrasound on friday. One healthy baby. Measuring a few days earlier than I thought but all looks good. We had so much fun telling the kids and they are super excited. My youngest and my nephew are 3 weeks apart and turning 1 so we hosted a big combined party this weekend. It was so cute! And we were able to tell extended family. It was really special because all the grandparents and great grandparents were able to make it!!!! I'm just feeling really happy because we've only had positive reactions. I was really nervous because this is #5 and some people think that is crazy these days...


----------



## mwel8819

Yay for all the good news and great scans!

Giggle-You have to press down hard and the baby should be right in the middle about three, maybe four fingers below your belly button right now. Watch some of the youtube videos on how to if you haven't already. They helped me the first time. I haven't tried to find it with this one yet. I can't find my doppler anywhere and no one will own up to borrowing it. Ugh! I don't want to buy another.


Definitely hating meat right now, at least pork and beef. I'm good with chicken and bbq chicken...it's weird. Still loving sauces, bbq, ranch...anything really. And bland crackers and fries sound good. Also still LOVING fruit. I ate grapes, a peach and an apple yesterday. lol!


----------



## mwel8819

oooo I have a new question...what is everyone liking to wear right now. For me it is leggings all day every day! I totally can see a bump now. Right at 8 weeks it started and I'm 8w and a four days today. The first pic is of me a few weeks before I found out I was pregnant. I had been losing weight and doing so good. lol!
 



Attached Files:







27781617_10214838289006861_493156022_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10









35650520_10215957658350395_7931205003862081536_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I am loving my maternity clothes lol. They are stretchy and comfy, not looking forward to wearing Work clothes tonight lol this break from Work was nice and relaxing and the bloat has been insane, I&#8217;m only 8 weeks 4 days or so also and feel like I look 6 months lol. Gotta love pregnancy after already having one, things seem to pop out quicker


----------



## Jingles23

Haha, we had to start telling people because I literally popped out as soon as I tested. I'm totally into mat clothes and can't hide it.


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel I'll give it another go tomorrow . Cute starter bump!

Jingles that's great you've had such a positive reaction! I told my bestie this weekend and immediately got "what??! Already?! Was it planned?!" Basically in the same breath lol (my youngest is 13 months). 

Regarding clothes I'm still in my regular garb. I was super bloated initially but not now. I was sure , since it's only been a year between pregnancies and this is my third, that I'd be showing super early but so far i think it's well concealed. If I wasn't symptomatic i might be worried about it...but symptoms are going strong!

Jingles sorry if you've already said but was this pregnancy a ntnp? Or a total shock?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

All these cute scans, I'm so jealous! I wish I could have one now, I'm very nervous but excited for my 12 week scan. 
I'm just having similar symptoms that I'm off meat, I've been dreaming of chicken fajitas, with soured cream, salsa, cheese the lot.. finally made one today and now I'm sat here feeling nauseous.
As for clothes, mainly pyjamas:haha: or if I have to get dressed, leggings, hoodies, jumpers!


----------



## mwel8819

Good morning ladies! I found my doppler yesterday and the heartbeat! I'm almost 100% positive. Sounded like it and it registered at 157! I know there isn't anything else that is that fast in your belly. BTW there is your placenta that runs about 135...don't mistake that for the heartbeat...also your heartbeat at 120. 

Giggle- What symptoms you got going on?

BBB- Soon enough you will have that pic! It's such a long wait though. I'm the same way with cravings...want it so bad. Get it. Get sick. Ugh!

w8ting-I'm jealous that you have lots of Mat clothes. I barely bought any during my first. I just wore leggings and bigger shirts. I had a few pair of mat jeans.


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely investing in more yoga pants this time, like the loose ones. I got them pp last time but wish i had them for the in between bloat & bump stage lol

Symptoms...hair falling out still like crazy. I feel like it might be slowing down a little but it's hard to say. 
Frequently peeing, especially at night.
Food aversions, also cravings. I CANNOT STAND the smell of plain cooked chicken!
Nausea
And today I was hit with fatigue BAAAAD. Omg it was such a struggle taking ds1 to school.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Definitely investing in more yoga pants this time, like the loose ones. I got them pp last time but wish i had them for the in between bloat & bump stage lol
> 
> Symptoms...hair falling out still like crazy. I feel like it might be slowing down a little but it's hard to say.
> Frequently peeing, especially at night.
> Food aversions, also cravings. I CANNOT STAND the smell of plain cooked chicken!
> Nausea
> And today I was hit with fatigue BAAAAD. Omg it was such a struggle taking ds1 to school.

OMG yes! Driving to work every morning is awful! Today's nausea and last night's have been brutal. The day before I had nothing. It's crazy. I get used to it coming at a certain time each day and then it changes. I HATE all food today. Nothing sounds the least bit appealing. :(


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Gigglebox, I have yoga pants and they are the best. So comfortable! 
I'm not actually sick, and my nausea isn't as bad as it was but I feel off and certain things make me feel worse. But fatigue has been my worst symptom this time, I'm normally once I'm up, I'm up person awake from 7/8am - 11/midnight and fine. But I'm struggling to wake up, plus napping every day, it's so hard.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

mwel8819 said:


> BBB- Soon enough you will have that pic! It's such a long wait though. I'm the same way with cravings...want it so bad. Get it. Get sick. Ugh!

Now I want vegetable burrito, but I know it'll end the same:cry::haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Meel i looked for the hb where you suggested but no luck :( i can feel it bulging a little more on the left so i've tried there too but nope! I'll keep trying...but also this is a crappy little pocket doppler so I don't know if it's even any good. It is all one unit -- no hb display and no detachable probe. So it's difficult and annoying.

Ugh sorry y'all are also feeling ill. Bbbb i feel ya today on the being tired! I'm about to attempt a nap here myself :) i just hope the little one takes a decent nap so i can!


----------



## mwel8819

I just looked at sooo many food sites for lunch...NOTHING looks good. But I think I'm going to do Moe's Mexican. A couple of chicken tacos and cheese dip. About to happen. Hope I feel okay afterward. 

I'm so sleepy too! I was hoping some of it was my thyroid but I don't think it was. I've taken the correct dosage for days now and it hasn't helped with the fatigue so I'm guessing this is the new norm. 

I'm sorry giggle, don't give up, don't get frustrated. You will find it. Sometimes you have to get up and walk around and come back. Move SUPER slowly. When you hear the swooshing sound you are close because that is the placenta. Weird I know. lol! The baby heart will sound like a horse galloping...that's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Jingles23

Giggle, definitely was NTNP. We couldn't decide if we wanted more or not and haven't found or liked any type of prevention..... So here we are! Lol. We're very happy :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks mwel :hugs: i will keep trying; my chances can only improve! In the mean time i may look for a better doppler on Craigslist or something. How did lunch go? I bought an oven pizza for dinner this morning and now kind of don't want it...i jave chicken that is getting okd but can't bring myself to cook it :roll:

Jingles that is so exciting! Did you say if you'll find out the sex? Are you rooting for either?


----------



## Jingles23

Not sure. We didn't find out with the others. Which is super fun. But planning would be easier if we found out. A girl would be easiest as far as rooms goes. But either is wonderful!


----------



## mwel8819

Lunch was actually okay. I just made sure I didn&#8217;t eat too much. I ended up giving one of my tacos away so I didn&#8217;t overeat.

Pizza sounds good some days and then some days it sounds awful! Right now I&#8217;m eating a chicken potato from jim n nicks.


----------



## NovaStar

Food aversions are bad right now! Once night comes, I get simultaneously starving and nauseous. Its super annoying. Ive taken to drinking organic protein drinks to curb the hunger because everything else makes me wanna puke. Also, if I eat until Im full I get super nauseous. Ugh.

Found out Im SUPER anemic. Like...my doctors might want to do a transfusion its so bad. I have Crohns so Im always a little anemic, but I guess the little bub is taking ALL my extra iron. Haha! I have supplements, but I have to take a buttload of milligrams per day. But it explains why Ive been so terribly exhausted lately. Like getting dizzy and barely able to function after 5 pm. Hoping the supplements start helping soon, but I know it can take weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well :cloud9:. I did get to see the scan pictures and the lovely bump pictures that you ladies posted and they're beautiful &#128156;&#128159;&#128153;&#128154;.

AFM: I am very sorry that I didn't get a chance to respond to everyone yet, there's a lot going on in my life right now :(. I just wanted to update you all and let you know that I'm still alive and still here. The OBGYN that I want to on Monday couldn't see me because they don't have any high risk doctors. I finally have some good news. Not only am I flying back to North Carolina in a couple weeks but I was able to get my apartment that I had before I left back!!!! It's such a nice place too, Jordan, his mom and his gf talked to the leasing company to get it back for me!! Everything is still in it and I can move in around July 5th!!!! The reason I can't move in before then is because they have to drag up the old paperwork first. All of my furniture and everything is still there including the washer and dryer!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

10 weeks tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







759D8F00-6976-4FF1-B8C0-4E2513EF623C.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi that's fantastic news! Finally something good! How is your jaw feeling?

Nova omg girl I can totally relate to your food issues, especially feeling nauseated when full! It's so frustrating! I may have to look into the protien drinks. Any you recommend?

Ers awwww cute pic! Are you publicly sharing the news?


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Food aversions are bad right now! Once night comes, I get simultaneously starving and nauseous. Its super annoying. Ive taken to drinking organic protein drinks to curb the hunger because everything else makes me wanna puke. Also, if I eat until Im full I get super nauseous. Ugh.
> 
> Found out Im SUPER anemic. Like...my doctors might want to do a transfusion its so bad. I have Crohns so Im always a little anemic, but I guess the little bub is taking ALL my extra iron. Haha! I have supplements, but I have to take a buttload of milligrams per day. But it explains why Ive been so terribly exhausted lately. Like getting dizzy and barely able to function after 5 pm. Hoping the supplements start helping soon, but I know it can take weeks.


Quickly reading because I have a massage in 2 min but wow, Nova, this sounds awful. I'm sorry! I'm hoping the supplements help you though! I've noticed that about eating until I'm full as well. I ate a s'more poptart for breakfast, just one and it was just enough and I've been okay this morning aside from the migraines and hopefully this massage helps.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

gigglebox said:


> Ers awwww cute pic! Are you publicly sharing the news?

Yeah... not sure if I want to publicly post belly pictures yet. No one really needs to see my bra :haha:


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> 10 weeks tomorrow!

Yes, cute bump pic!!!


----------



## mwel8819

What's for lunch everyone?!


----------



## NovaStar

Gigglebox - I like the Organic Fuel by Organic Valley. Both chocolate and vanilla are great. Creamy and delicious. And Im super picky about that kind of thing. You can also order a big case on amazon. Ive also been doing the special k milk chocolate drink because our local store was out of the organic fuel. So I ordered some and tried the special k. Its fine, but not a thick and creamy as the organic fuel.

Mwel - yea it kinda sucks right now, haha! Im seeing a hematologist next week to make sure dosage is correct and everything. Just trying to take it easy and eat good.

Today for lunch I had an egg salad and cucumber sandwich. It was yummy, but I had to be careful not to eat too much! My nausea is better in the afternoon so I try to eat consistently until nighttime. Ill be happy when this stage is over.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, ty so much hun for caring about me :hugs:. My jaw is still messed up but it's getting easier to eat with my back teeth. I have an apt soon to see someone, hopefully I can get it all done before I leave TX July 6th. The only place around here with high risk doctors is the medical school (according to the OB I saw) and I'm too scared to be a learning experience. With epilepsy and a history of preemies, it's just too much. I'm excited to see my old OB in NC. The OBGYN also did say that it's possible I developed epilepsy because I was electrocuted when I was 5 years old in water. He also mentioned that they might need to increase my dose. He couldn't really do anything other than talk to me about that stuff because he wasn't a high-risk doctor and he didn't want to have to take my money.


----------



## Babybum35

Kiwiberry said:


> gigglebox, ty so much hun for caring about me :hugs:. My jaw is still messed up but it's getting easier to eat with my back teeth. I have an apt soon to see someone, hopefully I can get it all done before I leave TX July 6th. The only place around here with high risk doctors is the medical school (according to the OB I saw) and I'm too scared to be a learning experience. With epilepsy and a history of preemies, it's just too much. I'm excited to see my old OB in NC. The OBGYN also did say that it's possible I developed epilepsy because I was electrocuted when I was 5 years old in water. He also mentioned that they might need to increase my dose. He couldn't really do anything other than talk to me about that stuff because he wasn't a high-risk doctor and he didn't want to have to take my money.

Kiwi how stressful but I have to say your x sounds like a good guy. I'm glad it's worked out for you to be somewhere you are more comfortable and they are more aware of your cirvumstances. I can't imagine the stress of what appears to me to be a minimum of uncertainty to where you would live much less the health issues it's a lot so take care of yourself.
Everyone else I'm sorry you are feeling unwell and not able to enjoy your normal meals.
Afm i am 9 weeks tomorrow and feel huge. Still seeing a lot and super tired all the time. Some soreness in my bbs when I breastfeed but overall very normal feeling. I don't think I would believe I was pregnant much less almost a quarter of the way through my pregnancy if I hadn't had the ultra sound. Ugh I'm already counting down til my next appointment. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat....I'm jealous of those of you who have...


----------



## MollyMoon

Hi to all and congrats!! I haven't had a chance to come check in lately.
I'm due Jan 15 and this is my first. She was definitely a surprise! So excited! 

I'm experiencing alot of fatigue, sore nips, and nausea that gets worse after I eat :( 
I work ft btw which is a struggle with fatigue and nausea 
Has anyone tried those seabands?
Looking forward to chatting with you all:hugs:

Ps.. I also am repulsed by sugary foods right now lol which is opposite of me normally


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Hi to all and congrats!! I haven't had a chance to come check in lately.
> I'm due Jan 15 and this is my first. She was definitely a surprise! So excited!
> 
> I'm experiencing alot of fatigue, sore nips, and nausea that gets worse after I eat :(
> I work ft btw which is a struggle with fatigue and nausea
> Has anyone tried those seabands?
> Looking forward to chatting with you all:hugs:
> 
> Ps.. I also am repulsed by sugary foods right now lol which is opposite of me normally

I am praying to make it to the finish line for the first time. If I do, I think its around Jan 29.

I had never felt so nauseated in my whole life. I got sea bands, and Im wearing them almost all of the time. They help, but they dont take you to normal. I will say the name brand ones are better than the drug store brand I bought first. My doctor prescribed Diclegis too, and that also helps, but it makes me even more tired I think. 

At 8 weeks, Im just starting to get my appetite back, Ive lost 5 pounds! :wacko:

All I want to eat is junk food alternated with meals of fruit or carrot sticks with cottage cheese. :blush: Ive been fantasizing about loaded cheese fries all day!

I pray all of this weirdness is sign that I finally have a good one. Ive had two very promising sonos in a row and got graduated from my specialist to the regular ob/gyn. :happydance:


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry girls its been a hectic few days! One of my friends had a baby girl and I couldnt wait to see her &#128525; 

Mwel I know it was 3 days ago but a massage sounds amazing! Did it do anything for you in the end? 

Er that is a cute photo! Sorry I took so long to respond :(

Nova how much longer have you got left of 1st tri? Im sure the relief when its done will be amazing! 

Kiwi Im so glad youve been able to eat better now! Fingers crossed youve got further into getting it sorted now :hugs: 

Babybum I can sympathise, the constant peeing is horrible. Especially during the night when youre comfortable in bed! When will you get to hear the HB? 

Molly hiii! Do you know babys a she already?! How far are you? Those sea bands have worked for a friend of mine before. I wanted to try them for a long car journey next week but I dont know. The sugary food too, oh my god cant get enough of it without being pregnant but its creeping back in now haha! 

Missmarple fingers crossed this is it! The symptoms sound promising though, it all settles down eventually and the fun begins &#128525;

Im 11w 5d now and just caught the heartbeat! Calculated at 174bpm so not sure if thats too high or alright, time will tell I guess! 
I did see an old wives tale high rates *can* mean a girl.. I hope so!!


----------



## gillian.s

Hey! I had been worried about my dates being off, had another scan on Thursday and am now only measuring about 4 days behind and heart still beating away :) back in for another scan in 3 weeks at 12 weeks to get an official edd! I was sooo convinced something was wrong and that I was going to be told I had a missed miscarriage again but thankfully all is looking well :)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsa, heres the fetal heart rate chart by week I found: https://goo.gl/images/3Ltq1t (remove quotes, I dont have enough posts to post a link yet)

My baby was 170 bpm at 8 weeks, 0 days - my ultrasound tech called it an overachiever. :flower: It was 120 at 6 w, 6 days.

If I get another good one on Thursday, maybe I can try to relax a little? I feel like a complete basket case. My others stopped growing somewhere between 6-7 weeks. I spotted every day with those but not this time!

Its nice to have you ladies to type to because my husband is soooo sick of hearing about it! Sigh. Men dont understand.


----------



## gigglebox

Men really don't get it. Not their fault but very frustrating! I was trying to explain it to my hubs, how for them it's pretty abstract until they see our bellies grow HUGE. For us we are already concerned for their every wellbeing the second we see that second line on a stick! 

Anyway glad to hear y'all are hearing & seeinng everything going fine <3 my first u/s is Thursday and I am soooo neevous and excited! Even still I plan to try and find the hb again tonight :haha: I haven't tried the past couple of days. I am still not holding out hope but it's fun to try!


----------



## NovaStar

Emsa, mine was in the 170s last time I had a scan at 9 weeks. My doc said it was strong and perfect. <3 

Thanks to the tons of iron Im taking for the anemia, I got super constipated. TMI? Haha, but we got some milk of magnesia and Im feeling much better, lol! I have also found that I get way more nauseous if Im hungry, so have to remember to eat every couple of hours. 

So glad I have you ladies! The hubs does act like he cares about all this, but its good to vent to you guys and give him a break every now and then.


----------



## MollyMoon

No I don't know lol I'm just calling it she till we find out cause I feel it's a girl but I'd happy for a boy too! I'm 10w4d. I am struggling with food last two weeks nauseated just looking at it or thinking of it. And I don't know what to eat.


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> Hi to all and congrats!! I haven't had a chance to come check in lately.
> I'm due Jan 15 and this is my first. She was definitely a surprise! So excited!
> 
> I'm experiencing alot of fatigue, sore nips, and nausea that gets worse after I eat :(
> I work ft btw which is a struggle with fatigue and nausea
> Has anyone tried those seabands?
> Looking forward to chatting with you all:hugs:
> 
> Ps.. I also am repulsed by sugary foods right now lol which is opposite of me normally

Hey Molly! Yep, all those same symptoms for me as well. I haven't tried the seabands but peppermint seems to help others. Water helps me. And oddly enough if I smell a lemony cleaning product it will take the nausea right away.


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> MollyMoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi to all and congrats!! I haven't had a chance to come check in lately.
> I'm due Jan 15 and this is my first. She was definitely a surprise! So excited!
> 
> I'm experiencing alot of fatigue, sore nips, and nausea that gets worse after I eat :(
> I work ft btw which is a struggle with fatigue and nausea
> Has anyone tried those seabands?
> Looking forward to chatting with you all:hugs:
> 
> Ps.. I also am repulsed by sugary foods right now lol which is opposite of me normally
> 
> I am praying to make it to the finish line for the first time. If I do, I think its around Jan 29.
> 
> I had never felt so nauseated in my whole life. I got sea bands, and Im wearing them almost all of the time. They help, but they dont take you to normal. I will say the name brand ones are better than the drug store brand I bought first. My doctor prescribed Diclegis too, and that also helps, but it makes me even more tired I think.
> 
> At 8 weeks, Im just starting to get my appetite back, Ive lost 5 pounds! :wacko:
> 
> All I want to eat is junk food alternated with meals of fruit or carrot sticks with cottage cheese. :blush: Ive been fantasizing about loaded cheese fries all day!
> 
> I pray all of this weirdness is sign that I finally have a good one. Ive had two very promising sonos in a row and got graduated from my specialist to the regular ob/gyn. :happydance:Click to expand...

Cheese fries was one of my first cravings and still sound good to me. lol! Congrats on your graduation <3 That is great news!


----------



## mwel8819

We announced on facebook so I thought I would share with you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 17









2.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel how on earth did you discover the cleaning products trick for nausea?! Too funny.

Your announcement is adorable!!! I'm still trying to figure out how we'll make the news public. I have my first scan on Thursday; assuming all is well I'll let family start spilling to whoever they want to tell (like relatives they want to tell vs dinding out on spcial media) then i'll do a public post in a few days I guess. That'll give me the weekend to take pictures or make a video or whatever. 

My uterus feels so big now and my nips are sore and boobs are FINALLY growing (just a little...they're not too big ever pregnant or not). So confident things are growing well, just still nervous that bub is healthy. Fx


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Lemonade is really good for nausea too.


----------



## gigglebox

I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler! I heard it for about 10 seconds then leaned over to grab my phone to record it and count beats and i lost hb and couldn't find it again :dohh: at least i heard it! I mean i had no real doubts there's a baby in there but it was pretty cool hearing it to hear it ya know? Not for reassurance necessarily.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler! I heard it for about 10 seconds then leaned over to grab my phone to record it and count beats and i lost hb and couldn't find it again :dohh: at least i heard it! I mean i had no real doubts there's a baby in there but it was pretty cool hearing it to hear it ya know? Not for reassurance necessarily.

Thats great! Im afraid Im a bad candidate for a Doppler because Id freak out even more if I couldnt find it. Not sure if Ill continue to get scheduled for weekly scans by the regular ob/gyn after this week since Im high risk (age, early m/c history, no thyroid) but I hope so.

I have a husband story. We went for dinner last night with friends, one of whom patted my belly and said Im showing a little bump. I said See? I told you my belly is showing and he said your belly always shows.
Grrrrrrrrr. 

My Prince Charming, LOL.


----------



## mwel8819

Miss- I would kill him. Haha! Oddly enough I had a friend of my SIL touch my belly last week. I was like, ummm no, that is not okay. Haha!


Giggle- Thanks! It was fun doing them and then we went on a boat!!! I'm so glad your scan is this week. Can't wait to see the little bean! Yours will have limbs and such though, isn't that right?

So last time I was pregnant, they would clean the floors every morning before people got to work and when I would come in I would be nauseated and go to get me a drink and would just stand and take in the smell for a bit and it would go away. haha! 

Yay for finding the heartbeat. I knew you could!!! I plan on doing that again today. The last few times it has been high in the 170's so we will see!


----------



## gigglebox

That's too funny about the floor cleaner! What a welcome coincidence.

Yes, baby should have some limbs in what i call the "gummy bear stage". I'll be sure to post pics :)

OMG Miss! I'd be livid!!! Once from hubby and again for having someone touch my bump. That is such a peeve of mine UNTIL bump is enormous. Otherwise i just feel like they're rubbing my chunk -.-


----------



## NovaStar

Miss! Thats terrible! Hahaha! Omg....men are so ridiculous. 
Mine started acting all sick last night and I felt so bad because I had zero sympathy. Im like...I feel like crap all the dang time, I cant eat anything without feeling unsatisfied and nauseous, Im exhausted from my extreme anemia and consipated from all the iron I have to take, the house is a mess and I feel 100% responsible, I dont ever want to make dinner, I dont want to go out and my daughter is getting a little stir crazy....and he comes home and mopes around like his life is hard? His job is sitting behind a desk. And I feel terrible that Im unsympathetic. Ugh.....I just feel off. 

11 weeks down...


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Miss! Thats terrible! Hahaha! Omg....men are so ridiculous.
> Mine started acting all sick last night and I felt so bad because I had zero sympathy. Im like...I feel like crap all the dang time, I cant eat anything without feeling unsatisfied and nauseous, Im exhausted from my extreme anemia and consipated from all the iron I have to take, the house is a mess and I feel 100% responsible, I dont ever want to make dinner, I dont want to go out and my daughter is getting a little stir crazy....and he comes home and mopes around like his life is hard? His job is sitting behind a desk. And I feel terrible that Im unsympathetic. Ugh.....I just feel off.
> 
> 11 weeks down...

Right there with ya. My husband will come home and mope like he has had the worst day EVER. I'm like, oh really? Get over it. I'm nauseated 60% of the day with migraines. Haha!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Mine thinks Im being lazy. Insensitive boob. :growlmad:

Hes used to being my baby, Ive spoiled him.


----------



## treeroot

I totally lost it with mine the other day. I just snapped. I had been expressing the tiredness/anxiety of how I was feeling and why I was cranky. Anyway, he said something along the lines of "well you're being a bit unreasonable"...and...well... I certainly _became_ unreasonable after that lol. I stormed out of the room (I think I yelled something like "why don't you become pregnant then" lol) and went and laid down. All was good later that evening. He really is a great guy...but has a hard time with empathy so he often can't relate to how I'm feeling...or get a clue when he's about to set me off!
Yea for pregnancy hormones


----------



## NovaStar

Glad Im not the only one! I feel so icky today, Im starving and nauseous and I just want him to come home so I can hermit away in the bedroom while he takes over with the kiddo. I feel so lazy...and yet theres a reason, lol. I just wish I could feel good for one day so I can get some stuff done- like cleaning. Seriously. Our home is a MESS.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova i hope second tri brings you some relief :hugs:

Omg treeroot your retort to hubby hahhahahahahah
Mine always comments on me looking miserable; i hate bringing up my pregnancy (drives me batty IRL when people bring up their pregnancy at any opportunity) but i've had to remind him almost daily that i'm overall feeling crappy because of it. Finally had my first headache today too. Fortunately it's mior for me. Annoying but I get migraines so i'll take this any day over a migraine! 

One of these days i'm going to have to pull the i'm-feeling-too-crappy-to-deal-with-kids card and play that so i can just rest up one evening. Kick my feet up and veg out.

Anyway got the doppler out again this evening to try and find hb to show hubs. Got it very faintly and hubby heard it too, but when i tried to get the doppler in a better position to listen i lost the hb all together -.- oh well, at least we got a little of it. Still haven't been able to time it though.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Glad Im not the only one! I feel so icky today, Im starving and nauseous and I just want him to come home so I can hermit away in the bedroom while he takes over with the kiddo. I feel so lazy...and yet theres a reason, lol. I just wish I could feel good for one day so I can get some stuff done- like cleaning. Seriously. Our home is a MESS.

Amen to this!!! My house is awful! But we just don't have the time and I don't have the energy to tackle it. :(


----------



## mwel8819

I got the doppler out last night and found a hr of 170 and then it started to drop and fade away...so I'm sure the little peanut is just moving around in there but I wish he/she would stay still for just a sec so we could hear it. Hubby was hanging around and it makes me nervous bc this is what he does for a living...ultrasounds. So of course, he knows better than me. 

I feel like I have days of no nausea and some days of 24/7 nausea...anyone else? Same with food aversions. I'm eating a bagel and cream cheese right now hoping I don't get sick. 

My hubby is getting all whiny about sex. It is the most unattractive thing I can think of...I can't help that I'm not feeling like it! We were eating a brownie with icecream yesterday for dessert and I said "I hope this doesn't have nuts" and he said, "Just like our bedroom, this brownie doesn't have nuts"......sigh! Get over it! I have one of those pocket vaginas...I'm going to let him have at it. haha!!!


----------



## gigglebox

LMAO!!! Omg please hand it to him next time hahahahha! Dare i ask why you have the pocket V and not him? 

Coukd you be coaxed into sexy times? Maybe he just needs to give you a foot massage, like a really good one, then work his way up :haha: or mom foreplay: clean the house, make dinner, put the kiddos to bed, tell you you're beautiful, then the foot rub :rofl: 

Yuo definitely have the come & go sickness which is fine by me! Beats the 24 hour nausea like last pregnancy. I would have to get up in the middle of the night for weeks and go to the fridge to take swigs of heavy cream to settle my stomach. It was kind of like a natural pepto bismol lol. 

And yes, the damn cravings! I'll be absolutely SET on something, eat it once, then have an aversion to it as soon as i'm done eating it. It's happened with nachos, artichokes, dang it there was once recently I can't remember...oh well. 

The only thing i seem to be consistently craving right now is sushi.


----------



## mwel8819

I used to sell toys. ;) If you knew me in real life you would be like "What?! You are kidding!" I've always been a good girl and super conservative. hahaha! Everywhere but the bedroom, I guess. :blush:

I don't even think I could be coaxed. Maybe if he cleaned the house...maybe...actually I would make a real effort if this happened. ha!

Our 3 year old sleeps with us too so that is a reason too and he doesn't come to bed until 1 or 2 and I'm out by that time. :sleep:

Heavy cream just does not sound appealing. I need to buy me a plug in of lemon cleaner. :haha:

Ohh the aversions suck! And I would be pissed if I was craving something and then hated it after eating it. Grrr.

I usually love sushi! Not really wanting fish right now though. I wish I could just find one thing. Last pregnancy I could always eat fruit. Not this time. :growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't it frustrating?! I've delt with cravings and aversions but this whole flip flopping between cravings is new and annoying. I was on a hamburger kick but that went away, too (probably for the best though lol)--although i can still eat them, just not craving them and hitting the drive through at 9am to eat one for breakfast :blush: yes i did this twice in a week and had it a third time for lunch lmao

Of course now that i'm thinking about them i want one...


----------



## gigglebox

Also i've been to one of those parties (and the stores a time or several:haha:) and i have to say most thing don't surprise me but i did see a pocket V that was blue and shaped like a shark so you're essentially deep throating a shark :shock: that just struck me as odd lol -- maybe it was supposed to look discrete?


----------



## mwel8819

Hahaha! I think the one I have is just blue jelly if I remember correctly. Hamburgers for breakfast...I can't even imagine. I have such a hard time finding things I can eat for breakfast. Hamburgers NEVER sound good to me honestly. Last night we went to Logan's Roadhouse and I was craving their grilled chicken with peppercorn dressing on a bed of rice...yummm or so I thought. Got it and there was no dressing and no rice and the chicken was super hard and dry. I sent that crap back. Got me a free dessert. I NEVER do that. lol! They brought out this amazing brownie with 3 scoops of icecream and ya'll...it was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My cravings are different every day! I still haven't decided what's for lunch today. This will be the highlight of my day as dinner will be the very healthy chicken-vegetable pasta salad I made last night. DH is lucky I cooked at all. ;)

Aversions: meat cooked by me (??), eggs in any form

Cravings: various fast food sandwiches, loaded cheese fries, cottage cheese w/ carrot sticks, cheese, cheese, cheese, sometimes fruit

I think my first trimester weight loss will be coming to an end this week. ;)


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> My cravings are different every day! I still haven't decided what's for lunch today. This will be the highlight of my day as dinner will be the very healthy chicken-vegetable pasta salad I made last night. DH is lucky I cooked at all. ;)
> 
> Aversions: meat cooked by me (??), eggs in any form
> 
> Cravings: various fast food sandwiches, loaded cheese fries, cottage cheese w/ carrot sticks, cheese, cheese, cheese, sometimes fruit
> 
> I think my first trimester weight loss will be coming to an end this week. ;)

I can go from eating everything in the house to nothing in a sec flat. Seriously. :( 

I wish I had your problem right now. ha! Right now I'm super nauseated and want to go home.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

mwel8819 said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> My cravings are different every day! I still haven't decided what's for lunch today. This will be the highlight of my day as dinner will be the very healthy chicken-vegetable pasta salad I made last night. DH is lucky I cooked at all. ;)
> 
> Aversions: meat cooked by me (??), eggs in any form
> 
> Cravings: various fast food sandwiches, loaded cheese fries, cottage cheese w/ carrot sticks, cheese, cheese, cheese, sometimes fruit
> 
> I think my first trimester weight loss will be coming to an end this week. ;)
> 
> I can go from eating everything in the house to nothing in a sec flat. Seriously. :(
> 
> I wish I had your problem right now. ha! Right now I'm super nauseated and want to go home.Click to expand...

I'm sorry, darling. I'd probably still feel that way without my diclegis rx, but it makes me so drowsy I'm having trouble getting work done.


----------



## mwel8819

I just had an icee and omg....HEAVEN until my heart starts jumping out of my chest...anyone else have that issue?


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, Ben & Jerry's ice cream (half baked if you wanted to know) makes my heart race every time. I don't generally eat that much sugar in one sitting so makes sense. 

Yup was pretty excited i hadn't gained weight then i gained like 2 lbs in a week lol, possibly 3 :dohh:

Keep losting cravings ladies, i need ideas! I wish i had a sushi place closer than 20 minutes :cry: probably the best for my wallet though


----------



## mwel8819

So why is sugar affecting us so much? I'm glad I'm not the only one. I remember last pregnancy this happened and I was sure I would fail my sugar test. Before I was pregnant I would have a mountain dew and rice krispy treat for breakfast.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sugary stuff is leaving such a disgusting taste in my mouth, and normally I eat probably too much sugar, so it isn't a bad thing:haha: 
Im jealous of all you ladies hearing heartbeats on the Doppler, I used to have one but lost it:( but agree sometimes it can be more of a worry if you cant find it!
I'm glad everyone is still doing well, I hope all the sickness and tiredness wears off as everyone approaches the end of the first trimester.
My booking in appointment tomorrow with the midwife, I'm kind of nervous because I went to the doctors and told them I was pregnant yesterday and she was very judgemental. Insinuating that I shouldn't be happy, and I must be struggling because this is my 4th baby. I left crying, she asked some unprofessional questions, I thought. So I hope the midwife is better.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I'm glad everyone is still doing well, I hope all the sickness and tiredness wears off as everyone approaches the end of the first trimester.
> My booking in appointment tomorrow with the midwife, I'm kind of nervous because I went to the doctors and told them I was pregnant yesterday and she was very judgemental. Insinuating that I shouldn't be happy, and I must be struggling because this is my 4th baby. I left crying, she asked some unprofessional questions, I thought. So I hope the midwife is better.

That's horrible! I don't know how your medical system works over there (I'm in Texas) but can you change doctors? That is beyond rude.

I changed pharmacies because the pharmacist where I used to fill my lovenox injection prescription was also incredibly rude. At first he didn't believe the reason I was prescribed these blood thinners (which are pretty commonly used in pregnancy), then he tried to scare me into not doing my shot the first night because he didn't think the doctor's office gave me proper instructions, then when I lost that pregnancy and went to fill my prescription on my next pregnancy, he said "Oh, it didn't work, eh?" People never cease to amaze me. I wish I'd had good comebacks for him any of the times but I was always too shocked.


----------



## mwel8819

Wow, ladies...I'm so sorry for both of you! I would be sooo pissed at both of these idiots. I would definitely switch if she was making you feel bad about being pregnant. That is just ridiculous! I am sure the midwife will be much more sensitive with your feelings. Did it have to do with age? Not that it is any reason but I'm just trying to figure out why in the world she thought that was her business to treat you that way.


----------



## NovaStar

I cant wait for cravings! I just have aversions to everything. Literally everything. Haha! Sugar is definitely a huge aversion for me, and beef, and cheese, and basically anything that has a taste. 

Brought the hubs and kiddo to the doctor appointment today and we all got to see the baby bounce around and wave his/her arm around. It was awesome. Im 11 weeks and 2 days and he baby looks like an actual human being. Doc said everything looks perfect. &#128557; so happy.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

We have our next appointment on Friday (these last 4 weeks went so slow waiting to go back and see our peanut lol) my daughter wants to come and see the baby with us but I need to see all is still ok before I bring her along. There is no reason it wouldn&#8217;t be but after the mc I am just more nervous this time. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow which blows my mind lol feels like I just found out I was pregnant. Can&#8217;t wait to see him/her


----------



## bbbbbbb811

That's awful missmarplefan. I'm glad you could change pharmacists, I'm completely the same with wishing I had good comebacks. I always sit there and say nothing, because I'm taken aback then later think.. I wish I said that back.
Here you have GP surgeries, with several doctors in. I only registered that day as I moved areas, but my doctor wasn't in that day so I'm future I'll be seeing him when available(and requesting not to see her if he isnt).
Mwel, I can imagine it is to do with age of myself as I am young to be having my fourth and the age of my children(youngests only 3&1).
Exciting Novastar, brilliant everything look good and I bet you LO loved seeing baby on the screen.
W8ting, I have the same worry after my miscarriage last time. Are you about to bring home pictures of the scan to show your daughter? Let us know how it goes!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Definitely will bring home pics for her. I want to make sure we are done with the transvaginal ultrasounds also before I bring here lol maybe next one


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> I cant wait for cravings! I just have aversions to everything. Literally everything. Haha! Sugar is definitely a huge aversion for me, and beef, and cheese, and basically anything that has a taste.
> 
> Brought the hubs and kiddo to the doctor appointment today and we all got to see the baby bounce around and wave his/her arm around. It was awesome. Im 11 weeks and 2 days and he baby looks like an actual human being. Doc said everything looks perfect. &#128557; so happy.

Yesss, what is up with the anything with taste thing?! OMG! Awww great news mama! Congrats on the happy healthy bub.


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> We have our next appointment on Friday (these last 4 weeks went so slow waiting to go back and see our peanut lol) my daughter wants to come and see the baby with us but I need to see all is still ok before I bring her along. There is no reason it wouldnt be but after the mc I am just more nervous this time. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow which blows my mind lol feels like I just found out I was pregnant. Cant wait to see him/her

Aww I totally feel you on the nervous thing. My losses have always been super early but I'm still nervous at 10 weeks.


----------



## mwel8819

Good morning ladies! I hope you all had a good night! I feel like I cannot get enough sleep lately.

You all keep me sane, and I just want ya'll to know that. I love our little group. Whenever I feel like I'm having some symptom that isn't normal, you are quick to correct me. Thank you for that!


----------



## Jingles23

bbbbb, I'm sorry the dr said that. People can be so weird about having more than 2 or 3 kids. I can't believe how many birth control suggestions that have been recommended as we've told people about baby 5. Like, we're happy!! It wasn't an accident and we know how these things work. 

I'm past most of the nausea now, thankfully. Still aversions and times when I don't feel like eating though. And a lot of exhaustion. But that could also be from having all the kids home for the summer and not being able to nap like I could with my first 2 pregnancies.


----------



## gigglebox

I wish people would bite their damn tongues. With getring pregnant with #3 when #2 has just turned 1yo, I've gotten a lot of "already?!" And "was it intentional?" -.- I am tempted to write that on the pubic announcement, like "before y'all ask, yes, we planned this." Ya know, if that wasn't so distasteful lol

Anyway I'm so confrontational in my older years, if my doctor suggested anything negative about another pregnancy i'd probably call them out on being rude or presumptuous. At the very least I'd complain with the office manager and switch doctors. I actually had to do this with my last pregnancy as my original doctor had abhorrent bedside manner and was so irritated with me when i requested an early ultrasound (my first pregnancy was classed as high risk and then i had a miscarriage right before that pregnancy so i was super nervous). I saw her again recently for an illness as she was the only dr available and YUP still don't like her! She just seemed irritated I was in her glorious presence :roll: 

I am actually going with an entirely different practice for my ob care this time. My favorite dr at the old one moved out of state :(


----------



## mwel8819

Jingles23 said:


> bbbbb, I'm sorry the dr said that. People can be so weird about having more than 2 or 3 kids. I can't believe how many birth control suggestions that have been recommended as we've told people about baby 5. Like, we're happy!! It wasn't an accident and we know how these things work.
> 
> I'm past most of the nausea now, thankfully. Still aversions and times when I don't feel like eating though. And a lot of exhaustion. But that could also be from having all the kids home for the summer and not being able to nap like I could with my first 2 pregnancies.

I'm jelly you are past the nausea...I feel like mine will last forever!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Anyway I'm so confrontational in my older years, if my doctor suggested anything negative about another pregnancy i'd probably call them out on being rude or presumptuous. At the very least I'd complain with the office manager and switch doctors. I actually had to do this with my last pregnancy as my original doctor had abhorrent bedside manner and was so irritated with me when i requested an early ultrasound (my first pregnancy was classed as high risk and then i had a miscarriage right before that pregnancy so i was super nervous). I saw her again recently for an illness as she was the only dr available and YUP still don't like her! She just seemed irritated I was in her glorious presence :roll:
> 
> I am actually going with an entirely different practice for my ob care this time. My favorite dr at the old one moved out of state :(

This calls for my favorite doctor joke. 

What's the difference between God and a [bad] doctor?

God doesn't think he's a doctor! 

ba bum bum.

I just had some highly caloric loaded cheese fries with ranch dressing, and they were so, so good, I think I'm high on cheese.


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarpleFan said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm so confrontational in my older years, if my doctor suggested anything negative about another pregnancy i'd probably call them out on being rude or presumptuous. At the very least I'd complain with the office manager and switch doctors. I actually had to do this with my last pregnancy as my original doctor had abhorrent bedside manner and was so irritated with me when i requested an early ultrasound (my first pregnancy was classed as high risk and then i had a miscarriage right before that pregnancy so i was super nervous). I saw her again recently for an illness as she was the only dr available and YUP still don't like her! She just seemed irritated I was in her glorious presence :roll:
> 
> I am actually going with an entirely different practice for my ob care this time. My favorite dr at the old one moved out of state :(
> 
> This calls for my favorite doctor joke.
> 
> What's the difference between God and a [bad] doctor?
> 
> God doesn't think he's a doctor!
> 
> ba bum bum.
> 
> I just had some highly caloric loaded cheese fries with ranch dressing, and they were so, so good, I think I'm high on cheese.Click to expand...

Omg LOL! So perfect and true! Man, doctors think they know everything. Um, youre human like everyone else, not a robot. 

I saw a hematologist today about my anemia. Ive been using iron patches to help improve my levels and he was SO skeptical. He was like Ive never heard of iron patches and its my job to know about these kinds of things, sounds like quackery. 

So we agreeded to disagree. He took my blood work today and will again in 4 weeks. Its our experiment to see if the patches really do work. Fingers crossed ladies! I cannot do pills.


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: ahhh doctors. I hope you prove him wrong!

Omg a cheese high yummmmm

I just read the nacho fries are returning to taco bell and I am irrationally excited about that


----------



## Babybum35

Hi all. I am glad everyone seems to be doing well. I am officially a quarter of the way done with my journey. I have 15 days till I get to go back to the doctor and hear the heartbeat. I am not feeling super pregnant but I am getting so big. Last week I was forever sleeping but now for the life of me I can't sleep. It's so bad. I wish there was a way to know everything was ok... I hate the waiting game.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Omg LOL! So perfect and true! Man, doctors think they know everything. Um, youre human like everyone else, not a robot.
> 
> I saw a hematologist today about my anemia. Ive been using iron patches to help improve my levels and he was SO skeptical. He was like Ive never heard of iron patches and its my job to know about these kinds of things, sounds like quackery.
> 
> So we agreeded to disagree. He took my blood work today and will again in 4 weeks. Its our experiment to see if the patches really do work. Fingers crossed ladies! I cannot do pills.

Fingers crossed for you! I hope your patches work and the Dr. learns something.



gigglebox said:


> I just read the nacho fries are returning to taco bell and I am irrationally excited about that

DH asked the doctor today if it's OK if I eat fast food every day. I'm sure you can guess what she said. It's a good thing he's not home at lunch time. ;) Hey, at least today I had a lean cuisine.



Babybum35 said:


> Hi all. I am glad everyone seems to be doing well. I am officially a quarter of the way done with my journey. I have 15 days till I get to go back to the doctor and hear the heartbeat. I am not feeling super pregnant but I am getting so big. Last week I was forever sleeping but now for the life of me I can't sleep. It's so bad. I wish there was a way to know everything was ok... I hate the waiting game.

Me too! Waiting is so hard!

I had a wonderful 9 week ultrasound today, heart beat 182.

They don't want to see me for 3 more weeks for another scan, like I'm some kind of normal pregnant lady! That's both exciting and scary.

I'm sure I'm going to need somebody here to peel me off the ceiling sometimes.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Oh I forgot to ask, is anyone else on progesterone suppositories?

I've been told to stop them in 1 week (when I will be 10 weeks, 2 days) - does that seem normal? They didn't test my blood or anything. I'm getting bloodwork next Friday.


----------



## mwel8819

Giggle, wasn&#8217;t your scan today?!! How did it go?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m excited for my appointment today. I am 10 weeks as of yesterday and we will be able to see our little peanut today!!!! I&#8217;ll update after the appointment


----------



## Jamers89

MissMarpleFan said:


> Oh I forgot to ask, is anyone else on progesterone suppositories?
> 
> I've been told to stop them in 1 week (when I will be 10 weeks, 2 days) - does that seem normal? They didn't test my blood or anything. I'm getting bloodwork next Friday.

I'm not on the suppositories, I'm taking 600 mg orally. My doctor wants me to stay on until 20 weeks, but that could change based on my bloodwork when I go back for my 12 week appointment.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Got to see the baby and its looking great. Measuring a week ahead but looking good, they wont change my due date as of yet. She didnt let us hear the heartbeat yet, she said at my next appointment we will (Ill be 14 weeks when I go back). Going for my 12 week ultrasound and labs on the 16th!!
 



Attached Files:







D41C19BD-87E3-45E3-96C0-68A552F36BAF.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Very cute w8ting! Looking like an actual baby rather then the blob they start off as


----------



## gigglebox

W8 hoe precious <3 has it hit you yet? 

Mwel i did have my scan :) so far so good, however the scan was so short and I barely got a glimpse of baby! She had the screen turned away from me except for the last 20 seconds :growlmad:i never even saw a profile, just the front view :( i was waiting for this u/s to have things finally hit me and it was so unsatisfying that it just still hasn't. Still just feeling like there's something wrong with my body and not pregnant :( 

On the plus side my boobs are finally filling out a little :haha: they are small for my frame so this is welcome lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4238.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry giggle, I hate it when u/s technicians don't understand that it is a big moment for us. I understand they have a job to do, but we wanna see our baby too!
Cute picture tho, glad everything is ok:)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> W8 hoe precious <3 has it hit you yet?
> 
> Mwel i did have my scan :) so far so good, however the scan was so short and I barely got a glimpse of baby! She had the screen turned away from me except for the last 20 seconds :growlmad:i never even saw a profile, just the front view :( i was waiting for this u/s to have things finally hit me and it was so unsatisfying that it just still hasn't. Still just feeling like there's something wrong with my body and not pregnant :(
> 
> On the plus side my boobs are finally filling out a little :haha: they are small for my frame so this is welcome lol

Yes its definitely hit me now lol loved seeing my tiny human


----------



## MissMarpleFan

W8tingforbaby said:


> Got to see the baby and its looking great. Measuring a week ahead but looking good, they wont change my due date as of yet. She didnt let us hear the heartbeat yet, she said at my next appointment we will (Ill be 14 weeks when I go back). Going for my 12 week ultrasound and labs on the 16th!!

So cute!



bbbbbbb811 said:


> Very cute w8ting! Looking like an actual baby rather then the blob they start off as

Mine totally looked like a blob this week.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss aww little blobby! Still cute <3 btw you may want to crop your pic. Not sure how discrete you fancy being online but it has your name & birth date.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Miss aww little blobby! Still cute <3 btw you may want to crop your pic. Not sure how discrete you fancy being online but it has your name & birth date.

Whoopsie! Thanks, I forgot to ink it out this time.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Little Nameless Blob. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







littleBlob.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

:haha:
I did notice your week was 9+2, are they changing your due date?

Wait, am i crazy? I thought you were 11 weeks


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I messed up making my first signature too. :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

OHHHH lol that makes sense. I was thinking "hmm her 11 week blob looks very similar to my 9 week blob" hahahha


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> Little Nameless Blob. :thumbup:

Very precious! I'm jealous of all these scans:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I haven't been on bnb really a lot going on irl. Heading back home on the 6th, have the plane tickets and workijng on packing up!! I can't wait to see my oldest little Angel. She's marking the days till she can see me on a calendar before bed :cloud9:. I'll finally be able to see an OBGYN too. Can't wait for my scan. No seizures since I've been on Keppra!! 

If I've missed adding anyone to the list please tell me!!

Glad all of you lovelies are doing so well, lovely scans too :). I'll be a lot more active here once I'm back home promise!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey all I haven't been checking in much been sleeping like crazy after work. Nausea eased off a little bit this week but still have some after I eat. Saw obgyn Tues she said all my blood and urine looks good except for im A negative blood type. Can't remember exactly what that means but I think I just have to get certain tests done every so often.

Anyways little anxious /excited Tues I'm 12wks and Wednesday is my u/s!Hope we get some pics to bring home. 

Hope everyone is doing great and feeling better too! :kiss:


----------



## Babybum35

MollyMoon said:


> Hey all I haven't been checking in much been sleeping like crazy after work. Nausea eased off a little bit this week but still have some after I eat. Saw obgyn Tues she said all my blood and urine looks good except for im A negative blood type. Can't remember exactly what that means but I think I just have to get certain tests done every so often.
> 
> Anyways little anxious /excited Tues I'm 12wks and Wednesday is my u/s!Hope we get some pics to bring home.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great and feeling better too! :kiss:

I am o- for me it meant I had a rhogram shot at 28 weeks followed by one at delivery of lo was a positive blood type. My first was o+ ...Anyway it's so you don't produce antibodies if you want more kids. 

I'm getting anxious. Im 10 +4 and while I still owe a lot and get tired i really don't feel pregnant at all. I have a week and 4 days till I go back to the doctor and get to hear the heart beat. Man waiting stinks


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah I'm O- as well and went into preterm labor at 27 weeks because my first daughter was O+. From what I understand doing my own research, your body will push the baby out if it's not the same blood type as you if you're RH negative. For my 2nd I had to have all kinds of shots starting at 16w (iirc). I'm going to ask my ex to see if he remembers, my memory is horrible after my seizure a month ago. 

MollyMoon, Babybum, where are you two from if you don't mind me asking that is?

Update: From my ex "I'm not sure of all of the shots and their names... I just remember you had a ton of them and one week the needle was huge for some reason and it really hurt you... and if I'm not mistaken it was around 28 weeks" this was during my 2nd pregnancy, he said they changed the size and what was in the needle but didnt release any info about it to us, another interesting fact was I didn't find out about my blood type from my Drs, it was a random person who didnt even work there (No tag) who came into the room where I was about to have my blood taken and they handed me a piece of paper with info about O-. (Never saw them again) These same Drs who refused to be open with me were taking 18 yes 18 vials of my blood at a time with my 2nd baby. This is why im so curious as to why they didnt tell me anything. My current partner is also O- blood type (his is on his birth certificate, my BC is blank of course....) so it's going to be interesting to see how this pregnancy goes. For my first baby I also gave birth at a hospital (UNC) that was not connected with my OBGYN (I chose to go there because they could treat babies as early as 22 weeks) at birth they were trying to figure out why my white blood cell count was through the roof even though I didn't have any infections. I wish I knew what I knew now back then so that I could have told them why.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do I look 12 weeks ladies? Starting to get paranoid since I haven't had a scan yet. I have been taking hpt to keep making sure and still very much a :bfp: but I know with MMC that could mean nothing. Gained like 15lb already too..... really stressed about it, might go on a keto diet (I will need low carb soon with GD anyway) to prevent myself from gaining much :(. Did manage to see a dentist and have a referral for an oral surgeon once I'm back in NC.


Spoiler


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi glad you are getting your poor mouth sorted out. How are you feeling? 
Hard to say how pregnant you look with no before pic...personally I've gained about 4lbs but look huge. Really popping out with bloat this past week *sigh* but I'm just announcing pregnancy publicly so hopefully people will not judge me on my weight gain! Lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I was about 15-16 pounds above what I'd consider my ideal weight before pregnancy. (I've not been that ideal weight since college for about 3 seconds ;))

I feel like my belly is really pooching out and starting to get obvious (to me) now, but I'm actually still 3-4 pounds under my starting weight since I was so nauseated for weeks.

If you've gained 15 pounds already Kiwi, you definitely started out slimmer than me! :winkwink:

I agree that we'd need a before picture.


----------



## mwel8819

Hello ladies! I've been completely miserable for the past few days. This nausea is killer and I'm thinking I'm just going to have to make myself throw up every few hours so I can feel better. I had some oatmeal for breakfast and my heart immediately started jumping out of my chest. :( Yesterday, I stayed in bed most of the day and then our power went out right before bed and didn't come back on until 5am. It is a heat index of 105 here by the way. Needless to say, I didn't get any sleep.

Question-TMI but I have had some stringy brown discharge once over the weekend. It scared me because I have had it before in early miscarriages. I've read a lot and it looks like it is normal. Anyone else have this? Maybe it is from that implantation bleeding that my hubby saw on the ultrasound and it's just now coming out but it freaked me out.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, posting a before pic in spoilers. Oh hun it's ok, we can all work oin losing this baby weight together after they're born :hugs:. I know I will be, I want back to the weight I was so bad. Btw this pic was taken to show off my weight loss to my friends before I got pregnant again. My mouth is better, did fracture some teeth, not sured on jaw yet till I see the surgeon.


Spoiler


MissMarpleFan, I was 10lbs under my ideal weight for my height according to Google, but I liked it and I'm desperate to get back there after this baby. I have a lot of loose skin too sadly that will never go away without surgery :(.

Damn my boobs got big so far lol comparing the pics......

mwel8819, sorry about feeling sick hun, some people would advise against forcing yourself to throw up but I know I definitely did it my last two pregnancies :hugs:. As for the discharge, I can't really comment on that I've never experienced it Sorry hun :(.


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwi-I had a big bloated bump for a few weeks and now it has went down again. Maybe yours will do the same. I had lost over 17lbs right before I got pregnant. Seems to always happen like that. ha!


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819 said:


> Kiwi-I had a big bloated bump for a few weeks and now it has went down again. Maybe yours will do the same. I had lost over 17lbs right before I got pregnant. Seems to always happen like that. ha!

I edited my post and commented to you hun. Almost wish I had MS for this pregnancy..... I hate gaining :( I'm so bad lol........ That's so strange mine went down a little bit too it's part of why I started to get paranoid....


----------



## MollyMoon

I was 15lbs over my ideal weight to begin with as well 'Christmas weight'. But I haven't gained much maybe 2-3 lbs


----------



## gigglebox

I was also above my ideal weight by 10-15lbs but i had lost about 25 after the holidays. I am still at a lighter starting weight this time than I have been in my other pregnancies so that's good. But yeah right now i just look fat/superbloated.

Anyway I'd say that looks like a perfect 12 week bump :thumbup: 

Mwel i had brown spotting with ds1 a little later in first tri. All was fine!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Has anybody been measuring their belly?

I wish I had thought of it at the beginning, but I didn't until last Saturday.

So even though I feel all bloated and bumpy, the tape measure doesn't lie and tells me I haven't grown at all since then.

You have to measure at the same time of day, and not once on an empty stomach and once after a big meal. ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow I never even thought to measure my belly :shock:. I'll start when I get back to NC.

Ladies... I have the most annoying craving for banana pudding from City Barbeque right now..... not sure if it's National but it's a local place where I live in North Carolina. I asked my ex if he wanted to eat there with us when I get back on Thursday, it's one last hurrah for carbs for me :cry:.


----------



## MollyMoon

This is my 11wks. Tomorrow I'm 12.
 



Attached Files:







rps20180702_183159.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiwiberry

You look great! that looks like my bump when I have clothes on.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> You look great! that looks like my bump when I have clothes on.

Thanks u too!


----------



## countryblonde

Hey ladies! Ive been here following along the entire time, just havent been posting. I felt really nervous and worried for some odd reason this time around- so i kinda shut myself out from most extra baby stuff just in case..protecting myself I guess.... Anyway...I had my 12 week ultrasound today and everything was wonderful and I'm back!

Hope you are all doing well. I think a few of you have appointments this week. 

All the bumps are looking great! I will try and remember to take a recent one tomorrow, but i am huge for 12 weeks for me. My uterus is already just below my belly button.


----------



## countryblonde

Heres a pic from my scan...I'm feeling baby boy #3 but who knows...any guesses??
 



Attached Files:







20180703_104821.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

My vote is girl! You can try to post in the gender guessing section too. Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMoon

Girl&#55357;&#56425;


----------



## MissMarpleFan

countryblonde said:


> Heres a pic from my scan...I'm feeling baby boy #3 but who knows...any guesses??

I dont have a guess, but how cute!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Beautiful scan!! I can&#8217;t wait to have my blood work on the 16th for all the genetic stuff including gender!! I would love a boy but ultimately whatever is healthy lol my husband wants another girl as if 3 between the two of us isn&#8217;t enough lol. Listening to my baby on my Doppler is easy now. I can find it in seconds and seems to be just above my pubic pubic bone. Can&#8217;t wait to see him/her again on the 16th


----------



## gigglebox

W8 I asked my dr about the genetic bloodwork and she said they won't do it unless something looks fishy at the 12/13 week ultrasound :( I am dying to know the sex already! Lol

I used my doppler 2 days ago and also found hb much easier. I am so thankful to have that little device this time! I am trying to use it very sparingly though...i hope i can feel movement early again this pregnancy. With ds1 i felt it exactly at 14 weeks. I think i was closer to 17-18 with ds2 :/


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I can&#8217;t wait to feel movement too lol it definitely makes things even more real than they already are and is such a special thing. I don&#8217;t remember how far along I was with my daughter when I felt, that was so long ago (she is almost 12)


----------



## countryblonde

With my first I felt movement at 13+5 with my second I felt movement at 10 weeks which I thought was insane. This time around I have been feeling some movement but not like last time- probably because my uterus is huge and baby is so small still..lots of space to move...it sure does make it more real though. 

Giggle- they don't do bloodwork with the nt scan? I had to go right from my ultrasound to bloodwork. Its required as part of the scan


----------



## FuzzyLlama7

Had my dating scan today and Im 6 days ahead so due date now 14th Jan :)
 



Attached Files:







EAEE960C-9633-47AE-AD84-09E076312F8C.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Awww looky!!! So cute! I am guessing boy ;)

Country, they do bloodwork too but more as a risk assessment, not to test chromosomes. I'm wondering why...both my SIL and a bestie got the harmony test done without any risk factors so maybe it's just office specific? Idk. But i guess this way i get to get an additional ultrasound/glimpse at baby :thumbup:

With how crappy my last u/s was i still don't feel pregnant. Know the sex always solidifies things so I can't wait!


----------



## countryblonde

Im itching to know gender as well. But we will wait for the 20 week scan. With this being my last baby and already having 2 boys im very curious what # 3 will be


----------



## Kiwiberry

FuzzyLlama7: Lovely scan hun! I'm so jealous. I want a scan so badly :hissy:

countryblonde: Since it's going to be your last pregnancy, I hope you get your baby girl hun :pink:.

gigglebox: You're in the US right hun? I think it is based on the office you're at and their policies. It could have something to do with insurance as well but not really sure.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My doctor wants me to do the genetic testing on Friday. I believe it's recommended to everybody over 35.

My husband thinks it's kind of pointless as after trying so hard to have a successful pregnancy we don't see ourselves terminating because there is a 1/10 chance baby has weird genetic disorder. 

I am not positive if insurance will cover the tests or not, but I think maybe so since I'm "high risk." I also read somewhere that a lot of the tests settle with you for very little money if insurance rejects (sounds like an insurance scam to me).

I'm waffling right now. The doctor says since 90% of people find nothing on the test, the tests will give me peace of mind. The fact is though, that I've found myself so often in the 10% side of those scenarios already. :cry: And what if they think something is wrong based on the test, and the test turned out to be wrong, and I worry about it for the next 7 months? I'm already a worrywart. 

On the other hand, I'd find out the baby's sex in two weeks if I do it. 

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, I'm high risk too for a bunch of reasons (preemies, epilepsy, and GD) but do you think they'll make me do those tests too? It's not the kind of testing where they will draw some amniotic fluid is it or just blood? I don't really know much about them and too scared to research it while pregnant :(. It is pretty cool that you'll be able to find out the gender at 12 weeks though.


----------



## Babybum35

gigglebox said:


> Awww looky!!! So cute! I am guessing boy ;)
> 
> Country, they do bloodwork too but more as a risk assessment, not to test chromosomes. I'm wondering why...both my SIL and a bestie got the harmony test done without any risk factors so maybe it's just office specific? Idk. But i guess this way i get to get an additional ultrasound/glimpse at baby :thumbup:
> 
> With how crappy my last u/s was i still don't feel pregnant. Know the sex always solidifies things so I can't wait!

I am in the US and here they require 1st trimester screening for hiv and other bloodborn stds as well as blood typing but they for both my pregnancies offered genetic testing. I wonder if maybe you should bring it up... I'm sorry your last scan didn't go well. The first 12 weeks are so stressful..
It seems stuff has been flying by in this group. I will be 11 weeks tomorrow. I remember feeling my dd jump and big turns around 10-12 weeks. I swear I felt something moving last night... but I might be crazy. 9 days till I go in for my next appointment. Here's hoping time flies and bubs is healthy and happy...


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan, I'm high risk too for a bunch of reasons (preemies, epilepsy, and GD) but do you think they'll make me do those tests too? It's not the kind of testing where they will draw some amniotic fluid is it or just blood? I don't really know much about them and too scared to research it while pregnant :(. It is pretty cool that you'll be able to find out the gender at 12 weeks though.

The initial screening tests are risk free, (except worry and possibly high cost) and look at gene markers, or odds of baby having a disorder, if I understand correctly. The amnio test gets recommended later based on any questionable results in the first test. There is no way in hades I see myself saying yes to the amnio which carries the actual miscarriage risk, no matter how slight they say it is nowadays. I've had enough of those without voluntarily adding risk.

I'm afraid I'm just going to say yes because I want to know the answer to the eternal boy/girl question! :blush:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babybum35, yeah they only ever drew my blood but never told me for what..... It's part of the reason I'm picking a new place to go this time. They also cycled me between 10 different doctors. Which was weird to me....

MissMarpleFan, oh phew, I was going to be worried for you if they forced the amniotic test on you. 

Sorry if I ask a lot of questions ladies, I know I should know this stuff but after having sometimes multiple tonic clonic seizures a month I think it's really taking a toll on my memory. I'm on medication now but I don't think it repairs any of the damage sadly.


----------



## RandaPanda

I basically echo everything countryblonde said! I've been following along, and really enjoying seeing bump and scan pics from many of you, but the same thing - I haven't been very active online about the pregnancy (and have only told one person other than my husband irl) as I kept thinking I wouldn't make it this far, and my last loss feels like yesterday. But I also went for my 12 week scan and blood work today, and things are looking good! I too am very curious if it's a boy or a girl, and would love any guesses (though the picture isn't the clearest, I feel). I have two boys and this is definitely my last pregnancy. I'm hoping for a girl kind of, but I think it's another boy :)

Hope everyone is feeling well today! 

(Oh, my new due date is Jan 14th!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180704_204753080.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## countryblonde

Kiwi don't ever feel bad about questions.. I feel braindead about pregancy everytime and you have a very legitamate reason for it


----------



## RandaPanda

Ah, and sorry to glaze past the genetic testing conversation! Somehow I skipped a whole page in the thread and didn't see any of that! I've been willing to do any of the non-invasive testing offered, but it always makes me so on edge. I guess I'm considered "advanced maternal age" now, so I wonder if additional screening will be offered... :blush:
A different sort of test, but I do think I'll be passing on the GD glucose test this time around, because well, yuck!


----------



## RandaPanda

countryblonde said:


> Heres a pic from my scan...I'm feeling baby boy #3 but who knows...any guesses??

I'm guessing girl! Also, that's a really great, clear scan pic!!


----------



## gigglebox

Randa i also guess girl :) 
I had the experience of a high risk 12 weeks scan followed by fear and everything turned out fine (click my cystic hygroma link if you're curious). Last pregnancy i declined testing because of all the unnecessary stress it caused. This time i'm back to having the scan again because I'm terrified somethibg will be wrong and there are genetic abnormalities that are not compatible with life. I rather find that stuff out early. 

But I'm with Randa on the GD testing! I've never had GD and will be declining the test this time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Fuzzy & Randa, updated your EDD's ladies!!

Randa: I'm going to guess :blue: too. Although I know nothing about ultrasounds, the babies head looks like a baby boy head, but I hope for you it's your baby :pink:

CB: ty hun :hugs:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats randa on the beautiful scan!!


----------



## countryblonde

Randa i would say girl! I dont think im good at guessing from ultrasounds though...lol

And you guys are allowed to decline GD test??? Jealous...100% required in canada...and i hate it


----------



## RandaPanda

Is it? I'm in Canada too, but I was almost certain my midwife gave me the option to skip it with my last both. Hmm!


----------



## countryblonde

Oh maybe im wrong.....maybe because you have a midwife?? Ive never been given the option though..just told when to go take it


----------



## gigglebox

I have never been given the option either, however I went to get my prenatal blood work done and the woman who pulled it told me that people declined it all the time. I am in the states though

If i can skip that horrid drink I certainly will!


----------



## WantingababyF

Hey Ladies, 
Can i join I am due on the 28th with our first child. Ive been following along since my BFP but haven't had the confidence to join until We saw our little baby at our OB appoinment today. I am 11 weeks and getting very excited to announce to everyone next friday on my birthday :) Hope everyone is well and feeling happier as we are getting closer to the end of that scary first trimester :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

WantingababyF: Welcome to the group hun!!!! I went ahead and added you to the list!! :yipee:

Since I had GD in pregnancy before, that means I'll have it again right?? :(. My first was born before I had the test and found out on my 2nd.

Has anyone found out their baby's gender yet? Hoping I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## WantingababyF

Kiwiberry: Thankyou very much. I haven't found the gender out yet as i did not do the harmony test that is offered here in Australia. ( Not sure if it is a world wide thing) However I have booked for a 5D early gender Scan and that will be on the 28th of July. They guarantee accuracy at 99.6% from 13 weeks so Im excited to find out :) Having read through alot of the post I find it interesting how different pregnancy care can be across the globe.


----------



## WantingababyF

I thought i should add a picture of our scan today. Baby was doing somersaults and waving arms. Hubby was so happy he had a little cry.
 



Attached Files:







20180706_014647.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jingles23

Country, I'm in Canada. OB's like you to think that things are 100% required, but they aren't. You can decline anything. I did the GD testing with my first (with the OB). The last 3 I've had a midwife. They went over the risk factors for GD. I've only ever met one and they said they felt comfortable having me decline it. In fact she prefers not to do it because all that sugar is not great for you or baby. I'll be declining again this time.


----------



## treeroot

My midwifes did the GD test with chocolate (Smarties = m&m).
So, um, I said sure! :D


----------



## gigglebox

Wanting, welcome to the discussion and congratulations!!! Full scan! Because you said it was so Wiggley, I am going to guess boy for you ha ha


----------



## WantingababyF

We also think boy but based on the fact that every child on my husbands side of the family are boys, and his mum got pregnant with 5 boys all up. I have a secret hope for a girl, mostly because we have gotten used to the idea of a boy a girl would be a nice suprise. I have another scan at 13 weeks, an early gender scan at 13+6 and then my regular ob scan at 14+3 (we get one every 4 weeks here) then every 2 weeks from 28 weeks. I am so excited to see our baby looking more and more like a little person each time. I love seeing everyone else's scan pictures and looking forward to seeing more. :D :D


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey guys I had my 12w yesterday it was for the testing as well did bloodwork straightway after..
Baby looked Soo cute had legs up resting like just relaxing and I saw baby
Sucking her/his thumb at the end... Can't wait to find out the gender as well! I wish I had a picture to show but the tech said 'it's against their policy' &#55357;&#56852; darn. I would like to find a different clinic where they gladly take pics of baby. I'm in Canada as well.
So happy to see my little bun is doing good in there! heart rate is 147
Next scan Aug 27


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry to come on here just to moan but I'm so annoyed! The midwife has given the hospital my LMP as 22nd may, rather than 22nd of April like it should be and they have scheduled my NT scan for 16 weeks. Then when I rang the hospital to tell them it's wrong she said 'thats a pretty big mistake for the midwife to make and we can't just change the dates on your say so' so I have to go back to the midwife, and get her to ring the hospital. But I can't get through to a single midwife, and my NT scan should be anytime from next week, why would I lie about my dates, because they would find out when they scan me anyway and I would look silly!! Sorry that's my rant over lol


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb, wtf?! I hate when they screw up and make YOU jump through hoops to fix it! I just went through this with my hospital, they messed up my son's birthday and were requesting a birth certificate copy to fix it! I was like NO! He was freaking born there! Look at your own records and sort it out!

Hubs said i should be a professional bitch and makes phone calls like these for people because i'm good at it :rofl:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I did say too her that I found out I was pregnant on the 22nd May and my due date is January 27th so my period being that day is not very possible*eyeroll*. She was like how do you know that's your due date and I said because I know when I ovulated, but apparently she can only take my LMP, that the midwife provided. I think I know when my last period was, since I was the one that bled, not the midwife:dohh:

But enough about me, how is everyone else? Some beautiful scan pictures:kiss:


----------



## NovaStar

BB, your situation is so bizarre! Ive never heard a hospital question a pregnant mama like this, ever. Ive always just called, told them how far along I was, and scheduled an appointment. Im so sorry you are being challenged like this! Makes me wanna march down there and give them a piece of my mind for you! Wherever it is, lol.

Im in the fun limbo stage of being done with my 12 week appointment last week and waiting for my 16 week gender scan! Ahh! Three more weeks. Im so impatient! Haha! Im like, 85% sure Im having a boy this time. Ill be shocked if its another girl! Happy either way.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

NovaStar said:


> BB, your situation is so bizarre! Ive never heard a hospital question a pregnant mama like this, ever. Ive always just called, told them how far along I was, and scheduled an appointment. Im so sorry you are being challenged like this! Makes me wanna march down there and give them a piece of my mind for you! Wherever it is, lol.
> 
> Im in the fun limbo stage of being done with my 12 week appointment last week and waiting for my 16 week gender scan! Ahh! Three more weeks. Im so impatient! Haha! Im like, 85% sure Im having a boy this time. Ill be shocked if its another girl! Happy either way.

It is so annoying, I've got to wait til next week because the community midwife office wouldn't answer:coffee:: Wow crazy that you're past the 12 week mark.. I hadn't even clocked that some people in this group are passing it! 
Countdown to your gender scan ahh, I'm not sure if I'm going to get one this time. I probably will because I'm impatient:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Nova what makes you think it's a boy?

Hubs and i were talking about keeping the gender secret from everyone, including ourselves, but I am changing my mind. I want to know first! I've always been the first to know. Or maybe just hubby and I could get a private scan to share the moment...but i selfishly want to know before the masses. I already feel robbed of seeing baby for the first time. Idk. I'll talk to hubby about it.


----------



## Jingles23

So fun seeing all your scan pictures! We don't do the genetic screening so I won't get another ultrasound till 20 weeks. So hard to wait that long! I'm still getting nausea here and there and my pelvis is already so sore!!

On a different note, we're putting in an offer on a house today!! It's got so much more space and a second bathroom and the most amazingly huge backyard. And it's just down the road so the kids can stay at our school (which we LOVE) and it doesn't make hubby's commute any longer. I really hope we get it!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck jingles! House buying is so insanely stressful. I hope you get it, fx!


----------



## NovaStar

Gigglebox, nothing specific just a feeling. But then again I thought my daughter was a boy, too. Now that I have the 12 weeks scan and compare it to my daughters scan, I can see a difference in skull shape. Im really new at recognizing skull shape and what that means for gender, but the little bubba seems to have a flatter skull and apparently that can mean boy? But really, I have no other clues. 

Jingles, congrats on the home! Thats so exciting! Cant wait until we have a huge backyard. Thats the dream!

My nausea is gone, hallelujah! My energy levels seem to be normalizing, too. Second trimester is right around the corner! Two more days and Ill be there!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Well my bloodwork appointment got rescheduled for Monday as the nurse was out of the office today.

I think I'm going to do the genetic testing, but I hope I'm not making a big mistake. I guess I have all weekend to waffle.

I'm also supposed to have stopped my progesterone suppositories as of about right now, but I was hoping talking to the nurse today was going to reassure me about quitting them, so now I don't know whether to be a maniac and take them all weekend.

I had called my original specialist's office, and the nurse there said they agreed with stopping at 10 weeks, and really you probably don't need them after 8. 

My current theme song:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/8FftI0oRg2M

I can't even imagine buying a house and growing a baby at the same time! Stressful!


----------



## countryblonde

Bbb what an annoying situation!!! I cant believe they wouldnt just trust you since you are the pregnant one.

Nova im now impatiently waiting for my 20 week scan, even though i literally just had my 12 week...lol.can never see enough of the wee one....and i thought boys had a rounder skull not flatter? My boys were both round...

Giggle hubby and i are finding out 100 percent, but we wont tell anyone else...our little secret..we did that last time too...kinda fun

Jingle good luck with house buying!!! 

Miss marple its so easy to second guess everything in pregnancy. Im sure the decision you make will be the perfect one for you family

Afm- i am over the 13 week mark?!?!?! How the heck did that happen....i definitely feel like i have some energy back which i nice. I have bump pics too..I will try to post later..


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh bump pics!!! Ahh we're all approaching the "bump, not bloat" stage! :haha:

Country how did you let people know what to buy as gifts? Or did they all keep it gender neutral?

Miss what is the wirst that could happen if you keep taking it? If it makes no difference i would until i spoke to the dr.

Nova do you have a nub shot? Anecdotally, i've seen that be way better of an indicator than the skull thing. 

Everyone is rooting for this baby to be a girl and i am going to be really upset if anyone else gets upset if it's a boy. Any "ahhh man!" reactions, even if joking, are going to make me sad i'm sure. I've already received quite a few "fx for a girl!" comments -.- it's pissing me off.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I am so lucky to have you experienced ladies to talk to.

I found this article by a reproductive endocrinologist which seems to say both that it is unnecessary to keep taking the progesterone, and also that it will do no harm for me to continue my paranoid mania. :thumbup:

Bolding was done by me. Everything you never wanted to know about progesterone. :blush:



> Since progesterone has no known negative effects on pregnancy, and since its relatively cheap, I educate patients about the studies, but do prescribe it for those who want it.
> 
> This way, the patient never has to wonder what might have happened if they had taken progesterone.
> 
> In pregnancy, how long should my progesterone level be followed?
> In almost all cases, as soon as a heartbeat is seen, further progesterone measurements are not useful. The heartbeat can be seen as early as five weeks and six days.
> 
> *In natural pregnancies, at seven weeks the placenta will make all the progesterone needed for a woman to stay pregnant. Even if you removed the ovaries and stopped all progesterone, the women wont have an increased risk of miscarriage! How do we know this? A study was actually done that showed this!*
> 
> We routinely give our IVF patients progesterone until around eight weeks of pregnancy, one week beyond this critical week. *If a patient wants to stay on longer, fine. No harm should come from it, but its not needed.*
> 
> Measuring progesterone levels at this point are pointless. If the placenta cant make enough at this point, then the placenta wont be good enough to support the pregnancy and the patient would miscarry anyway.
> 
> We would argue that progesterone levels measured after seven weeks, especially if a woman is taking progesterone as a medicine, these levels are providing no real useful information.

https://trmbaby.com/dont-let-me-be-misunderstood/

I really want a girl, but I feel bad even thinking that, because I'm so lucky just to be here.


----------



## NovaStar

Country- hm, everything Ive read says boys tend to have more angular skulls with a flat front and girls are all rounded. 

Gigglebox- no nub shot sadly. And I hear ya! I would be really annoyed at people if they seemed disappointed with the gender. Like we have some kind of control over it or like we deeply care...as long as we have a healthy baby, right?


----------



## gigglebox

Exactly. I'm not knocking anyone who has a preference in their own baby, i just hate people assuming i am wishing for a girl. 

Miss sounds good :thumbup: the internet can be so useful! And no shame in wanting a girl. I reeeeeeeaaaaally wanted my first to be a girl, but then we became a high risk pregnancy and i stopped hoping and just prayed for a healthy baby (lo and behold, he was a boy lol). Second time I also wanted a girl but that was more because my son gets along with girls well (because he's mellow and not rambunctious like a typical boy), but again, a boy! And i love them both to pieces. This time, after hoping for girls, then getting boys and loving them so much, i know i'll love another boy and don't care if I don't get my girl. 

All that to say...there's nothing wring with a preference but you will love it regardless <3


----------



## bbbbbbb811

With three girls, when people ask I just say 'i only produce girls' shuts them up:haha: 
I've got no motivation, I've watched the children hurricanes whip through the house all day, and now I have to make a start on it but I just feel so exhausted to the point I'm struggling to move!! On the up side, England made the first semi finals in 28 years!!! :happydance: I thought we were out when it got to penalties last match, I can't believe we've got this far.


----------



## NovaStar

Yes, definitely nothing wrong with a preference, I just hate when people assume. I have a friend with four girls and people kept asking if they were gonna try for a boy and shes like no, I always wanted all girls and I swear...some people just dont get it! Haha. I know either way Im gonna love my baby, no matter what. I do understand gender disappointment though...but thats a very personal thing, people still shouldnt assume. I know my mom is hoping we have another girl but thats because she wants lots of grandkids and is worried if we have a boy we might stop at two...but I definitely want more than two so she doesnt need to worry. Haha!


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb that reminds me of what hubby said during our first pregnancy when i wanted a girl. He said, with a totally straight face, "Well I only make boys so..." so far he is right! He wants a girl this time. I said "well it's too bad you only have y sperm". So he says, "poof, i make girls now" :rofl: yeah we'll see!

Although ds1 tokd me today that I have a girl in my belly and the next baby will be a boy :rofl: ok we'll see


----------



## Babybum35

People are assholes. I feel like people need to realize all babies are a gift and not everyone gets to choose when they get pregnant. Some of them try for so long that to even get pregnant is a huge deal. Why must people assume we need anything other than a healthy baby...
Bbb I would be livid if someone told me they needed a doctor to confirm how far along I was. It's so stupid.
Afm I go back to the doctor for my 12 week appointment and I am super anxious cause my dh doesn't think I look as pregnant this time as when I was 11 weeks with dd. I think it's cause I am easily 20 pounds heavier so it's hiding the bump but my dh doesn't think so. I'm so worried something went wrong and I just want to fast forward to Friday so I can know for sure. It doesn't help my symptoms have never been super strong and now they are subsiding. Early pregnancy sucks. At least in later months baby moving gives some reassurance


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Babybum35 said:


> Afm I go back to the doctor for my 12 week appointment and I am super anxious cause my dh doesn't think I look as pregnant this time as when I was 11 weeks with dd. I think it's cause I am easily 20 pounds heavier so it's hiding the bump but my dh doesn't think so. I'm so worried something went wrong and I just want to fast forward to Friday so I can know for sure. It doesn't help my symptoms have never been super strong and now they are subsiding. Early pregnancy sucks. At least in later months baby moving gives some reassurance

I'm feeling nervous too. My 12 week ultrasound isn't for another 12 days, and my morning sickness is definitely going away. I've dropped from 2 diclegis at night down to 1, may try skipping it altogether soon. My irresponsible cheese and carb eating has led to gaining back 4 of the pounds I've lost this trimester. That's good, I guess? :shrug:

If I make it through the 12 week ultrasound, I don't think I get scanned again until 18 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Emsabub

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing ok! 

I keep going MIA from this group, Im not a very good member, so so sorry :( 
If its ok kiwi, when youre around, could you update my due date to 7th Jan please? I need to change my ticker too but the url button isnt my friend right now


----------



## countryblonde

Everyone assumes we want a girl too...apparently having 2 boys just means you must desperately want a girl. There would be not even an ounce of disappointment if we have another boy..would be nice to have a girl I think, but I know boys so well now.... People are crazy.

Heres my bump pic I promised...left side is 11 weeks..right side 13... I checked back and I'm about the same size as I was at 13 weeks last pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







2018-07-08-18-41-18.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I recovered from pneumonia... just in time to solo parent for a week, then take little dude to a different state to stay with his dad for the summer, then to go on vacation to Istanbul.

Had the NT test/scan on Friday and got some of the genetic results back too....

Much to our surprise we are very much on team :blue: and now we are super stumped on names.
 



Attached Files:







B54F02AA-05BA-41E7-A217-847E37B6B028.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 18









9099F880-D407-4771-A317-88C09C7FFD51.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MollyMoon

Congrats Ersurgeongirl! Baby looks so cute! 

Hope they did gender test on my bloodwork as well I had mine on Wednesday.. I'm going to call my ob tomorrow after work and see if they got results...

Has anyone felt baby yet? I have Been feeling tiny flicks just before my 12 wks started. I do have a small frame being 5'2 although I'm not skinny. I told my s/o he got excited as I was!


----------



## gigglebox

Ers what great news! What made you think girl?

Molly I haven't felt anything yet but that is cool you have! I look forward to feeling it.

To those nervous...i will say the fetal doppler has been a blessing this time. I try to use it sparingly but when i feel nervous about baby i love that i can gear the hb. Of course it's no guarantee all is totally fine but it does ease my mind quite a bit!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Lovely bump country!
Congratulations ER, so jealous you get to find out so early.
Today I got through to my midwife, who said she only wrote down what I said(which she didn't because she got other things wrong in my notes, but heyho) but I've got a scan next Tuesday:happydance: I was hit with excitement, but then nerves, I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## NovaStar

BB yay! So glad you have a scan scheduled. Im sure everything is perfect! 

Ok ladies. Constipation remedies? Im having a really difficult time with it right now. Ive done milk of magnesia a few times but it doesnt really work, it just makes me feel crappy. Im going insane!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> BB yay! So glad you have a scan scheduled. Im sure everything is perfect!
> 
> Ok ladies. Constipation remedies? Im having a really difficult time with it right now. Ive done milk of magnesia a few times but it doesnt really work, it just makes me feel crappy. Im going insane!

TMI - I had the same problem last night and I took milk of m, smaller dose 15ml. It says an adult can take 30ml, so after a couple hours I took another 15 ml. About 10 minutes and for several hours afterwards, it became clear that second dose was a big, big mistake! :nope:

Today the nurse suggested I drink some nasty Metamucil instead.

Also you could be dehydrated.

I had all the genetic tests today, but I wont hear anything until at the 20th, I think, which is also my scan appt. Feels far away!

I got good news from my endocrinologist today that my thyroid levels are back where they should be. :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Miss yay for good news! 

Hubs is trying to talk me into finding the gender out at a reveal party and i'm so torn.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub: updated your EDD :).

Ersurgeongirl: updated your bump too hun :).

countryblonde: lovely bump hun! I'm jealous cuz I'm so short, tall people have it so much easier :cry:.

Hope all of you are doing well :). Sorrry I didn't get to reply to everyone.


----------



## Emsabub

I didnt manage to load those photos when I replied before, sorry girls! I definitely need a new phone upgrade. 

Country your bump is lovely! 

Er congratulations on baby boy! Just like giggle said, what made you think girl?! My scan was at 11w and looks a lot different & I was hoping for another girl. It probably looked the same as yours a week later though. 

Bbbb is that today or tomorrow Tuesday?! Good luck either way!

Nova sorry I have no idew :( Ive suffered with that basically forever so movicol is my go to. But I think its prescription only :(

Missmarple, what are the genetic tests? Are they the ones that look for Pataus and that?

Giggle a gender party sounds fun, the balloon pop is always fun to watch &#128513; 

Thank you kiwi! How is your jaw doing now?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I thought girl because...

This pregnancy has been way different than my son
My hcg levels have been so high it was either twins or a girl, according to the internet
The initial heartbeat was 188, it has settled to 159-160
My face has been breaking out badly
Im actually nauseous- wasnt with 1st pregnancy

I know, its all based on stupid old wives tales :blush:


----------



## Emsabub

When they say predicted is that usually right? Ive never had this done before sorry if I ask stupid questions &#128584;
I kind of do believe the wives tales in a way, but when they say you get so many hints for a girl the only ones that applied before were high Hb and sweet cravings. I only had nausea for a week without sickness.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

It&#8217;s predicted because of the tubes of blood pulled from me, 5% of the blood had fetal cells. Without seeing a penis, everything is predicted and not confirmed. 

Like I was telling my husband, if all they saw were X chromosomes I might have more skeptical... like maybe there wasn&#8217;t enough blood cells to determine... but there&#8217;s no reason for me to have Y chromosomes in my blood stream... unless the fetus is a boy.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> Missmarple, what are the genetic tests? Are they the ones that look for Pataus and that?
> 
> Giggle a gender party sounds fun, the balloon pop is always fun to watch &#128513;

The blood tests on me as a carrier of bad things, and "cell free fetal dna" testing (NIPT) to test for Down's and Patau and things. I'm scared because I've already fit into many statistically small groups in my life - Graves' Disease (2-5% of women), Factor V Leiden for blood clotting (around 5% of white women), Left handed (10%). I'm special enough, no more, please! :dohh:

Here's my 11 week bump photos, I don't have much of a waist left but it looks like mostly fat :blush: The nurse said my earlier pregnancies could be contributing to showing early.
 



Attached Files:







11weekBump.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 14









11weekBump2.jpg
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## countryblonde

Bump looks great! And i think genetic testing is always nerve wracking but remember..even if something comes up as a possibility it doesnt necessarily bw reality. But I'm sure everything will be fine anyways.

Kiwi im not that tall..lol...I have a long torso though which definitely makes a difference. 

I had my follow up from my nt scan. Everything came back clear. Got to hear little bubs heartbeat for the first time! The downside is i have put on 10lbs since my 8 week appointment...so theres that ... oops


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! "Oops." :haha: any reason why? Could it just be bloat?


----------



## countryblonde

Well at my 8 week appointment i was super sick with some bug. I hadnt really eaten in like 4 days. So im sure my weight was lower than usual. And then i made up for it and put 10 lbs on...i dont know..im not super concerned, i put on 40-50lbs for my other pregnancies... But i also am kinda guilty of eating whatever the heck i want


----------



## gigglebox

Oh that makes sense! Also you look thin anyway, the type of momma who puts on the pounds but bounces back well after pregnancy!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I feel huge already lol Ill be 12 weeks on Thursday and feel like I look big lol. Im not skinny by any means but this last year I had lost almost 70 pounds and now this bump doesnt hide or tuck away at all it is front and center and screaming hello look at my lol. My husband loves it and loves seeing my body change. My body definitely remembers what to do from my last successful pregnancy lol
 



Attached Files:







B92E45A4-A47A-412A-B3C4-F5E9ABE16DEA.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Cute bump!!

Omg leg cramps... every couple of hours last night. I forgot about this part!


----------



## mwel8819

Hey ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I love seeing the lovely pics and lovely bumps! 

I had a scare yesterday. I started bleeding around 2:30 am and went to the ER where they found the heartbeat and daddy got to see the baby on US and said everything looked great. Went to OB and had another pelvic and she said everything was good as well and that the bleeding was outside of the cervix. I'm still spotting today though and I can't quit worrying. Anyone else had spotting?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

mwel8819 said:


> Hey ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I love seeing the lovely pics and lovely bumps!
> 
> I had a scare yesterday. I started bleeding around 2:30 am and went to the ER where they found the heartbeat and daddy got to see the baby on US and said everything looked great. Went to OB and had another pelvic and she said everything was good as well and that the bleeding was outside of the cervix. I'm still spotting today though and I can't quit worrying. Anyone else had spotting?

I'm so sorry, mwel, that sounds really scary! Did she say how long she thought you would bleed for? If it's outside the cervix, I don't think you have anything to worry about, but of course I know you will anyway. :hugs:


----------



## mwel8819

Thank you Miss Marple! She didn't say how long the brown bleeding would last, she just said that it was likely to happen today.

Yesterday was horrible. It was actually bright red and pooling in my panties. :'( I just knew it was gone. I was terrified.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Embarrassing, but I lost my shit on my husband this morning. I needed to get laid (hello second tri hormones!) and he blew me off and got ready for work, jogging the only bathroom and leaving me no time to shave my legs because I&#8217;m wearing a skirt to work today. 

I&#8217;m still pissed.


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Embarrassing, but I lost my shit on my husband this morning. I needed to get laid (hello second tri hormones!) and he blew me off and got ready for work, jogging the only bathroom and leaving me no time to shave my legs because Im wearing a skirt to work today.
> 
> Im still pissed.


OMG I LOVE your banner today! And I'm sorry. I know how that sucks! I have been wearing leggings like they are going out of style lately. In fact, in the ER I apologized bc my legs were hairy. lmao!


----------



## gigglebox

Ers I can definitely relate to the sexual frustration! It was extremely bad for me with my first pregnancy. My husband actually had to sit me down and tell me to stop pouncing on him, LOL! I would sit on the couch and literally just wait for him to come home after work because I always got off about 30 minutes earlier than him. The second he walked in the door I would attack him ha ha Ha ha ha.

We had to have the "Honey, sometimes I need to come home and relax for a bit first" talk :rofl:


----------



## NovaStar

mwel- yes! I had the same experience with bleeding. At 8 weeks bright red blood. Freaked me out! Went to the ER and everything was fine, told me it was a tiny bleed and outside the cervix. It lasted a whole week, though. I had my 12 weeks scan a little while ago and everything is still perfect, but man, bleeding of any kind is so scary. Especially since I didnt have any with my daughter.

Gigglebox and Ersu- you guys crack me up. I think my husband wishes I had crazy hormones like that...kinda hoping I do since right now I have zero libido. I blame the constipation. Lol!


----------



## MollyMoon

Nova--I'm on your boat too! no drive topped off with constipation... Already busted out the tucks and prep-h :wacko:

Here's my 13w3d pic
 



Attached Files:







rps20180712_180845.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NovaStar

Molly moon- super cute bump! Ahh, I love it.

Guuuuys....my boobs hurt SO MUCH all the time! Just had to complain somewhere. I hate all bras!


----------



## gigglebox

Molly i know i am supposed to comment on your bump but RAAAWWWWR those boobs! They are bangin' girl! Jealous!

My boobs are sore too nova. I was hoping my symptoms would start to lessen by now but instead i'm feeling increasingly worse. Bring on 2nd tri!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My boobs totally hurt too, which they never really did in my other pregs. Sometimes this maniac punches one of them to make sure they still do. :haha:

If I dont wear at least a sleep bra at all times they let me know about it without being punched. 

Both my aunt and my friend have told me in the last two days how thin I look. I feel so fat in the belly Im all confused. :wacko:

In other news, I tried on a pair of maternity jeans at Macys that looked so great on that I planned to buy them, until I realized they were $178! Sheesh. No wonder they were so cute. :growlmad:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I hate when that happens! That&#8217;s why I look at the price tag first lol
My boobs finally stopped being sore but I still have to wear a tank with a shelf bra to sleep because they are just so big and floppy. Ugh, kids.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I&#8217;m wearing pjs to work today... what are they going to say? I&#8217;m pregnant and none of my clothes fit!


----------



## gigglebox

What is your line of work? I found some black workout pants last time that reawmbled slacks with thw right shirt, couldn't tell :haha:

Ladies have any of you now or in other pregnancies sufferes from carpel tunnel syndrome? I'm aftaid I'm starting to develop it. Never jad it before but recently i've been waking up with really sore hands. I'm hoping it doesn't get worse as i have read it can be quite painful :(


----------



## WantingababyF

Hey Ladies
Hope you are all well :)
We finally announced our pregnancy to everyone now we have hit the 12 week mark (Also did it on my birthday, made it feel extra special). 
Seeing all these bump pics is so nice. I am starting to develop a slight bump, but it just looks like ive been eating too much. Ill be happier when you can tell its a baby bump. 
I have also started to feel faint fairly regularly, and get bad migraines is this normal? 
I also have my appointment at the end of the month to do a tour of the hospital and book in for Ante-natal classes. Its all starting to feel real :happydance:
I have added a picture of we did our reveal too. 
Hope you all have a great weekend :D
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180714-020704.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## gigglebox

Cute announcement and happy birthday ^_^


----------



## Emsabub

Wanting thats so lovely! I love that penguin vest! Happy birthday toooo!

Im going to jump on the bump bandwagon if thats okay girls!
 



Attached Files:







A5A04D37-18ED-4552-8C36-E90861E1FE0C.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MollyMoon

Aww thanks guys. I'm busted out from all my pants and jeans but one pair... Those weren't buttoned up all day lol! Time to go shopping soon:thumbup: I'm getting most of my maternity clothes used second hand and online and Wish has a few good items and baby stuff too! Cause I'm trying to budget

My boobs haven't been sore as of yet - knock on wood - but nips are big time especially when I dry with the towel after a bath... Ouch!

I'm just kinda glad I'm not going to be hugely pregnant during the hot summer months how bout you guys ? Although either way I'd be a happy momma to be!


----------



## Emsabub

Molly the hairband trick works really well for holding together jeans you just dont want to lose &#128514;

But for being pregnant during the summer, its vile now but when it gets to the end Ill be extremely grateful! I was at the end with my daughter August 2016 and it was horrific. Kinda ruined the experience a little but still!


----------



## Babybum35

Cute bumps and announcements. Just got back from my 12 week and heard baby. Everything seems tight on track though my doc says second trimester starts at 14 weeks so I have some time til I get there but apparently anything going wrong from this point is really rare so I am very excited. We already announced at 8 weeks I folded up the scan and gave it to dd to hand to grandma. It was great. I can't wait to feel legit movement


----------



## gigglebox

Babybum glad your scan went well! I have mine in 2 weeks and i know i'm going to be a nervous wreck! 

No idea about summer pregnancy as I've had two spring babies, and now this mid-late winter bub. But i know how miserable the last few weeks can be anyway so add the sweltering heat to that and, yeah, no thanks!


----------



## MollyMoon

Thanks I will give it a try and I also wanted an excuse to go shopping too! :winkwink:


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> mwel- yes! I had the same experience with bleeding. At 8 weeks bright red blood. Freaked me out! Went to the ER and everything was fine, told me it was a tiny bleed and outside the cervix. It lasted a whole week, though. I had my 12 weeks scan a little while ago and everything is still perfect, but man, bleeding of any kind is so scary. Especially since I didnt have any with my daughter.
> 
> Gigglebox and Ersu- you guys crack me up. I think my husband wishes I had crazy hormones like that...kinda hoping I do since right now I have zero libido. I blame the constipation. Lol!

Yes, exactly! Im still spotting brown. Did that happen to you and for how long? Im glad your scan went so well! I just saw someone post this same thing on a forum on FB and people were telling her not to go to the ER bc it is a waste of emergency resources...really?! You tell me that when you are losing baby. Man, people can be rude and mean. I called them heartless and the mod got onto me lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Good for you for calling them out. How harsh! Don't seek medical attention?! What???!!! That is insane.


----------



## Jingles23

Awww, you guys all look so cute with your bumps! I'd show kind but its huge already (I popped out pretty much as soon as I found out. My body knows the drill. Lol!!) 
I have my first midwife appointment coming up on Tuesday. I'm still kinda sad though because i have to have a new midwife. I've had the same one for the last 3 babies. But she's on holidays around my delivery. &#55357;&#56897;

I'm super happy to be having a winter baby. My last 3 were born in the summer and it's awful being hugely pregnant in the heat. Not to mention nursing....

We've been busy house hunting. 3 beds and 1 bath aren't cutting it anymore. Almost found our dream home but it went into a big bidding war and went for way more than the asking price &#9785; Oh well, keep searching.


----------



## WantingababyF

I love how all you ladies are talking about not being greatly pregnant through your summer. As for me and our lovely opposite seasons here in Australia I will most certainly be ready to pop throughout the hotest months of the year. Yay for me!! Im absolutely dreading it, my saving grace is that im not at work atm so i can spend days sat under air conditioning :D 
BabyBum, That's great news that your 12 week scan went well, i bet you feel quite relieved. Although im sure we will all feel much better when we hit that 2nd Trimester. Not too long to wait now :)


----------



## NovaStar

mwel8819 said:


> NovaStar said:
> 
> 
> mwel- yes! I had the same experience with bleeding. At 8 weeks bright red blood. Freaked me out! Went to the ER and everything was fine, told me it was a tiny bleed and outside the cervix. It lasted a whole week, though. I had my 12 weeks scan a little while ago and everything is still perfect, but man, bleeding of any kind is so scary. Especially since I didnt have any with my daughter.
> 
> Gigglebox and Ersu- you guys crack me up. I think my husband wishes I had crazy hormones like that...kinda hoping I do since right now I have zero libido. I blame the constipation. Lol!
> 
> Yes, exactly! Im still spotting brown. Did that happen to you and for how long? Im glad your scan went so well! I just saw someone post this same thing on a forum on FB and people were telling her not to go to the ER bc it is a waste of emergency resources...really?! You tell me that when you are losing baby. Man, people can be rude and mean. I called them heartless and the mod got onto me lol!Click to expand...

Mine was bright red for seven days, then brownish light spotting for maybe a day or two...I stopped paying too much attention once the real bleeding stopped. These things take time to heal. I cant believe people say not to bother with the ER. If i hadnt have gone I would have been a basket case. I was visiting family in a different state when I started bleeding, if not for the positive ER visit my whole trip would have been ruined and full of stress. People need to hush up sometimes.


----------



## gigglebox

Wanting, i was actually thinking "i wonder if any of these ladies are Australian and this doesn't apply" lol! Yup when I realized y'all have Christmas in the blazing heat my mind was blown.


----------



## WantingababyF

gigglebox, It is very strange for me to have christmas in the middle of summer and bbqing a Turkey, because my family and I emmigrated to Australia from england when i was 16 (10 years ago). It is still something you can't quite get used to. I do miss having a white christmas, as it never quite feels the same.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Hey ladies!! I've tried my best to read every post from the last time I was able to get on here And read properly. It's so nice to read how everyone's getting on :cloud9:.

As for me my dates got pushed slightly so new due date is 12th jan instead of 14th. But to expect them here by Xmas! So excited. Will try add latest scan pic and bump pic. I'm 14+2 today and have another scan and first consultant appointment a week on Thursday. I'm going to ask if she can tell the gender at that one but have a private gender scan booked in for 2 weeks on Saturday if she cant. and a gender reveal for the sunday eek! 

My sex drive only just seems to be making an appearance now As I've not wanted nor have I been be near dh for over 6 weeks! Poor guy. Sickness has now tapered off and not quite as tired. Got a major craving for either Chinese chicken noodle soup or avacodo and smoked salmon on brown toast! Think that's about it for an update! Gonna try stay up to date now haha x
 



Attached Files:







received_10157474073319692.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 10









received_10157488299154692.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20180710_162138.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had my 12 week ultrasound today and this baby was so active. Cant wait to find out what we are having, did the genetic testing today which includes gender so I should know soon
 



Attached Files:







9384288B-207B-4677-A5D6-3196A63A6678.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









42178398-0EC5-4584-904D-D05DF9C3B0DE.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Cute scan! It looks like a real baby! :)

I pray I have the same experience today, I've been having very light spotting since Thursday, so they moved my sono up from this Friday to today.


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA lately. Work has been crazy and I've been sleeping every spare moment I can find. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! 

I've got my 12 week ultrasound tomorrow, and I am so excited and nervous. I just want to know that everything is OK.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good news for me today!! :baby:

Little baby is actually starting to look pretty cute. S/he was dancing around a lot too. What a relief. I've had the most stressed out weekend.

Next hurdle to pass is getting good results from the genetic testing, either Friday or Monday.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11w6days.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Great scan miss!! Good luck for yours jamers


----------



## MollyMoon

Great scans and bump pics! 

You are lucky to get a pic of baby I wasn't allowed at my last 12wk nt scan (darn private clinics) :cry: but my ob said baby is a slightly higher risk for down syndrome according to the blood tests but she also said that my 'older age' (I'm 36) would be the main reason for that. I'm just trusting in God for a healthy child and I'm not going into any further testing for that...children are a blessing no matter what! But my ob will be sending me to the bigger city for my next u/s as they are more experienced which I did not contest because she figures I can get pictures....! Only 6 more weeks to wait lol 
I'm 14wks tomorrow and looking forward to some more flutters :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well


----------



## countryblonde

Loving all the baby pics!!!&#10084;&#10084; sorry you didnt get one Molly..I didnt with my other two. The ultrasound tech let me take pictures of the computer screen quickly, thats the only reason i have them.

Also try to stress about your test results. They tell you every possibility just so you can be prepared, doesn't mean it will happen.

Lexi you look great!! Glad you are feeling better.

I cant wait to hear genders from people. Hubby and i will find out on Aug 20th, but it will be our little secret....as long as we can keep it...lol

I am starting to lean towards girl...not entirely sure why....but I passed up on bacon tonight and I officially think that means there is something wrong with me...ive never passed on bacon in my life! Time will tell.

Im jealous of all of you who have a sex drive at all...mine always drops to absolute zero when I'm pregnant. I feel pretty bad for hubby...but I literally have no interest.

I will be 15 weeks this week...I cannot believe it!!!!!

Hope you are all doing well&#128522;


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry I've been absent recently. 
I am at my scan now, and I'm so worried I won't be able to get a picture because I have no change, only notes but I couldn't find a shop to change it up at!! 
Will respond to everyone properly later, but I hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## gigglebox

What do you mean you have no change? What does that have to so with getting scan pics?

Ladies the bloat struggle is real. I look about 23 weeks pregnant right now. I have that painful to suck in feeling presently. I am excited for the 20-ish week mark when i am noticeably pregnant and not questionably fat!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

gigglebox said:


> What do you mean you have no change? What does that have to so with getting scan pics?
> 
> Ladies the bloat struggle is real. I look about 23 weeks pregnant right now. I have that painful to suck in feeling presently. I am excited for the 20-ish week mark when i am noticeably pregnant and not questionably fat!

We have to pay for the scan photos here, and the machine only accepts coins. Luckily the machine was broken, and they were taking notes at reception!

The in-between looking pregnant or have I just eaten too much sucks. I can't wait for my belly to round out too!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh wow never heard of that!

Country is this your first? I've found second tri brings a stronger sex drive so fx for ya ;) we are having a gender reveal party this time whoch we are planning for August 18th. I'm still not entirely sold on not being the first to find out (I was with both boys) but it means a lot to hubby and he doesn't usually have a strong opinion on baby stuff, so I want to make him happy. So my brother will be the first to know and will get is the necessary reveal supplies. He lives across the country and won't be able to attend the actual party. 

Dang it all this talking about it makes me so impatient!!! I can't wait to find out! I have a scan next week at 13 weeks and I'm wondering if they'll be able to tell at that point...


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

gigglebox said:


> Oh wow never heard of that!
> 
> Country is this your first? I've found second tri brings a stronger sex drive so fx for ya ;) we are having a gender reveal party this time whoch we are planning for August 18th. I'm still not entirely sold on not being the first to find out (I was with both boys) but it means a lot to hubby and he doesn't usually have a strong opinion on baby stuff, so I want to make him happy. So my brother will be the first to know and will get is the necessary reveal supplies. He lives across the country and won't be able to attend the actual party.
> 
> Dang it all this talking about it makes me so impatient!!! I can't wait to find out! I have a scan next week at 13 weeks and I'm wondering if they'll be able to tell at that point...

I'm having a reveal too. I couldn't face anyone else knowing haha so I've booked my scan at a place that does the reveal cannons and balloons for you. So I will literally leave with a confetti filled balloon or cannon and everyone will find out at the same time. My little girl is wanting to pop our balloon and I'm not sure she'll handle blue confetti coming out haha! She is adamant they are girls xx


----------



## countryblonde

This is my 3rd.. There is no such thing as pregnancy sex drive for me...lol... Its like the second I'm pregnant my hormones are like nope.. No fun sex for you for 9 months..


----------



## countryblonde

Lexi my oldest son in convinced hes having a sister...I think hes gonna be one of those kids who cries if its a boy..


----------



## Jamers89

Today we met our miracle rainbow baby, and it looked like a baby!! Baby was super active and kicking up a storm. Heart rate was 160 bpm, which our OB said was super strong. I am over the moon and so relieved.

I am also 12 weeks 6 days, which is where I thought I was all along. My due date is now January 23rd :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20180717_110117.jpg
File size: 106.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Country same here, my 6yo has referred to this one as his baby sister :haha: what he doesn't know is my hubby declared years ago his sperm only makes men :rofl: he will probably be pissed but he'll get over it.

Hmm nothing that can stimulate that drive, eh? 

Spoiler
Have you tried porn? :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers yay for all looking good!!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Maybe it&#8217;s cause I&#8217;m old :haha:, or maybe cause we&#8217;ve tried for so long, but I don&#8217;t really get the gender reveal party concept? 

I can&#8217;t wait to be the first to find out, but I also don&#8217;t want to keep it a secret. I&#8217;ll tell everyone as soon as I know, I&#8217;m sure! I&#8217;m lousy at secrets. :winkwink:

I,too, am surprised you have to pay extra for pictures in UK. Yesterday they gave me a CD with 5 short mp4&#8217;s as well as the pictures. That was a nice surprise. 

So glad everybody&#8217;s scans are going well!!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

MissMarpleFan said:


> I,too, am surprised you have to pay extra for pictures in UK. Yesterday they gave me a CD with 5 short mp4s as well as the pictures. That was a nice surprise.
> 
> So glad everybodys scans are going well!!

It will be because it's NHS and obviously free health care. When we go private and have a scan then we get images or dvds with those. That's the reason I see it anyway? Lol! 

Linzi xx


----------



## Emsabub

We are very lucky with the NHS so we dont mind spending on photos &#9786;&#65039; Its usually £10 for three but you get a couple more than that depending on how nice the nurse is &#128521; 

Beautiful scans too &#10084;&#65039; 
Gender reveals sound so fun but I think my family would consider it unnecessary.. were just giving Ava a its a girl/boy balloon to walk in with. Still hoping for that little sister &#129310;


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Emsabub said:


> We are very lucky with the NHS so we dont mind spending on photos &#9786;&#65039; Its usually £10 for three but you get a couple more than that depending on how nice the nurse is &#128521;
> 
> Beautiful scans too &#10084;&#65039;
> Gender reveals sound so fun but I think my family would consider it unnecessary.. were just giving Ava a its a girl/boy balloon to walk in with. Still hoping for that little sister &#129310;

Yes we are very lucky to have the NHS, I've read about births costing women thousands so I definitely don't mind paying for the extras like scan photos! 
It varies from hospital to hospital, my current hospital is £10 for 3 but my last hospital was £3.50 and you got any from 2-6 depending on how many they felt like lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Yes we are very lucky to have the NHS, I've read about births costing women thousands so I definitely don't mind paying for the extras like scan photos!
> It varies from hospital to hospital, my current hospital is £10 for 3 but my last hospital was £3.50 and you got any from 2-6 depending on how many they felt like lol

NHS looks great, as far as I can tell from _Call the Midwife_. :winkwink:

I have insurance with a $2700 out-of-pocket deductible per year, so since baby is due in January (a new year), I will need to be ready to pay $2700, though a monthly payment plan will probably be possible. Of course this means that the rest of my medical needs for the year will be covered except for the copay on office visits. My husband got a "free" $6000 surgery on his wrist last year. Of course you guys are paying for the NHS too through taxes, I'm sure!


----------



## WantingababyF

Beautiful scans Ladies and so exciting that we are getting closer to finding out the gender. I find out next Saturday and it can't come quick enough :)
When I lived in England NHS was brilliant, so i am not suprised you don't mind paying for your pictures.
In Australia we have Medicare which is our version of NHS so you can go to public hospital and have baby for no out of pocket (or bare minimal)
I have actually chosen to go private as a pay for Private Health insurance every month about $200. 
This means i have only an OB cost of $2500 but do not need to pay to give birth in the lovely private hospital and use their facilities :D 
I am doing it this way as I am a first time mum and private allow you to stay for 5 days (instead of 1 night public) They help with breastfeeding and all information i need when i get to take baby home. I will get my own private room and hubby can stay if he wants too. 
I Can't say yet whether this extra cost is worth it, but so far the piece of mind of having the same OB throughout is leaning me towards saying yes it is :D


----------



## Emsabub

Thats exactly it bbbb! They do get snap happy sometimes but nobody really complains &#128513;

Missmarple & wanting its worth it for having those babies here safe &#10084;&#65039; It is the taxes paying for it too, yet somehow with the huge population theyre still struggling :(

By the way, does anyone find their cravings stay consistent or change frequently? Mine are always sweet but jump from one thing to another


----------



## Jamers89

Emsabub said:


> By the way, does anyone find their cravings stay consistent or change frequently? Mine are always sweet but jump from one thing to another

Mine are pretty consistent. I crave fruit more than anything, especially strawberries. But I'm loving melon too, which is good because it is in season right now, so I can get it fresh at Farmer's Market.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> By the way, does anyone find their cravings stay consistent or change frequently? Mine are always sweet but jump from one thing to another

Mine are jumping around, but I haven't craved anything I don't normally like, has anybody else?

Cheese is staying pretty consistent, and lots of carbs (but I'm always a carboholic). Still not eating much meat or eggs. I do a lot of nuts, dried fruit, and fresh fruit for my fiber. I bought 3 kinds of plums today. :)

As of today I have a yen for a giant bowl of mashed potatoes with gravy, that may be what's for dinner! DH can cook up the italian sausages for himself. :)

The weirdest thing is normally I like to eat chocolate almost every day, and baby doesn't seem to like it.


----------



## Emsabub

Jamers same! Strawberries and pears &#128525;

Missmarple thats what I mean, Ive always been a chocoholic/sweet freak and that hasnt changed at all. In the first 6/7 weeks I was mad on egg mayo sandwiches.
Speaking of plums they sound pretty good right now, I honestly didnt realise you could get more than one type though!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> \
> Speaking of plums they sound pretty good right now, I honestly didnt realise you could get more than one type though!

Why do I hate eggs right now?? I don't know!

I went to the fancy-schmancy market.. I got something called "cherry plums" and "tropical plumana pluots" and regular purple ones. I will eat them all. :blush:


----------



## Emsabub

Do you miss eggs? Then again I guess it depends on how often you had them before you were pregnant

I googled them and those tropical ones.. wow I neeeeeed some! Nothing wrong with lots of fruit though &#128521;


----------



## gigglebox

My cravings change not just daily, but nearly every meal. I'll go days being good with the same thing then suddenly it will repulse me. Right now i'm on a bagel & amoked salmon kick, but trying to limit ny smoked salmon. I was eating this kashi chocolate cereal but just haven't felt like chocolate recently. Eating has become quite frustrating.


----------



## Jamers89

Eggs are a total no-go right now. They taste AWFUL to me. 

We made our public announcement today, and it feels surreal. Can't believe that 1st trimester is almost over.


----------



## NovaStar

No cravings yet, but lots of aversions! They seem to be going away though. Now that Im in the second trimester Im excited for cravings. Last pregnancy, it was fruit, salad, hot dogs, and ice.

Talking about gender reveals, we did a party for our daughter. My husband and I already knew it was a girl (I couldnt help it! I had to know.) and got cupcakes made with pink filling in the middle. Everyone bit into theirs at the same time and it was awesome to see their reactions! For me, thats the reason I do something fun for the reveal. Its a big moment and I love seeing big reactions.

This time we cant have a party. We live in a different state from my entire family so Im going to mail my parents and in-laws boxes with gender specific items and have them open it on skype. Thats about all I can do to make it fun and surprising.


----------



## Emsabub

Nova I completely get what youre saying about having to know! No way could I have waited 9 months to find out!


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub said:


> Nova I completely get what youre saying about having to know! No way could I have waited 9 months to find out!

Right! I dont know how anyone can stay on team yellow until birth. Id go insane. Haha!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I wish i was craving fruit like everyone else, I can tolerate it but I don't crave it! I'm more savoury this time, sweet stuff tends to leave a bad taste in my mouth all day. But no specific cravings right now, although i have had some foods I've NEEDED so far.
I'm considering being team yellow this time, but change my mind everyday because I am an inpatient person:haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

Team yellow... Lol
I'm way to impatient to be team yellow as well. 

My next scan has been rescheduled from Aug 27 to Aug 7! Yay.! I will be getting pics and hopefully we can get the gender if it's clear enough..

I don't really actually crave much but am enjoying eating and crunching ice. I get nausea after I wake up from a nap. every time. and still can't eat much sweets

My ob appointment in next Tues and my manager will be announcing it to all my co workers while I'm gone. Should be interesting!


----------



## treeroot

I didn't find out with my first...I think we'll stay team yellow this time around too :)

So I was right about my dates possibly changing - ultrasound tech put me at Jan 29 (though I know that's too early technically; guess the babe is measuring big/tall). So I'm still going to follow along here :)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

treeroot said:


> I didn't find out with my first...I think we'll stay team yellow this time around too :)
> 
> So I was right about my dates possibly changing - ultrasound tech put me at Jan 29 (though I know that's too early technically; guess the babe is measuring big/tall). So I'm still going to follow along here :)

You&#8217;re a snowdrop no matter what! :thumbup:

Team yellow is so funny to me, I don&#8217;t want no more surprises, lol.


----------



## gigglebox

I get the appeal, but personally knowing the sex helps me bond with baby. For that reason I'd never be team yellow.

Someone mentioned they didn't like gender neutral clothes, which I automatically think yellow, but white, cream, and (my favorite) gray make for great GN outfits! Or get them in greens & blues and just get one of those stretchy lace & flower or bow headbands to match which automatically turns it girly :thumbup:

All i have are boy clothes so i'm trying to think ahead here :haha:


----------



## countryblonde

We were team yellow with my first. It was so easy. And i bought a lot of boys clothes in blues and reds and greys and stuff...i would never be the person to dress a girl in all Pink and purple anyway. With my second we found out on a total whim at my 20 week appointment, but we never even told anybody that we knew. It was the best little secret. This time we will be finding out because i need to know if im in for a 3rd boy or not. But we still will not be telling anyone...i think secretly we just like to drive people crazy..haha!

As for cravings i dont reallly feel like i have any. All ive noticed is that i want way more fresh food than just food right now, which is highly unusual for while being pregnant. To be honest the only thing i really want right now that i obviously cant have is an ice cold beer...maybe thats because we are having a hot summer...but man it would be good


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg hi there 2nd tri! 

That was fast...

So I got all of the results back for my carrier screening- thankfully I&#8217;m only a carrier of one thing and if the husband is also a carrier, the child would have some possibly extreme hypoglycemia. Not the best thing, but also not the worse considering there&#8217;s 178 other things they screened me for that are much more life threatening.


----------



## Emsabub

Im glad Im not the only impatient one! &#128514;
Molly 20 days sooner is amazing! Thats really not that far too, eeek!

Treeroot its good to keep you &#128521; 

Giggle I agree, you can get some lovely grey clothes! Im just obsessed with that colour anyway haha!

Country fresh food is probably the way to go actually, do you make your own stuff from scratch? If you do youre amazing, I just cant be bothered to cook for myself lately. I dont normally drink but I know my mum had quite a bit of lager & blackcurrant with my brother. 

Welcome to 2nd try ER! It feels like only yesterday we all joined this group!


----------



## mwel8819

Nope, could never do team yellow. lol! It would drive me insane and just like was mentioned, that is how I bond with the baby. I like to know who they are before they are here. <3 I had a HUGE reveal party with Gabby and so the pressure is on with this one. lol! We are thinking fireworks this time. 

I hit 13 weeks today! Woot! I'm still having brown bleeding and it's so annoying. Nurse said give it another week but doesn't seem concerned at all. It has to be my hemorrhage resolving itself. I'm also having pains that worry me every now and then but then I figure they are probably round ligament pains.

Are ya'll having any kinds of pains?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

mwel8819 said:


> Nope, could never do team yellow. lol! It would drive me insane and just like was mentioned, that is how I bond with the baby. I like to know who they are before they are here. <3 I had a HUGE reveal party with Gabby and so the pressure is on with this one. lol! We are thinking fireworks this time.
> 
> I hit 13 weeks today! Woot! I'm still having brown bleeding and it's so annoying. Nurse said give it another week but doesn't seem concerned at all. It has to be my hemorrhage resolving itself. I'm also having pains that worry me every now and then but then I figure they are probably round ligament pains.
> 
> Are ya'll having any kinds of pains?

Yes, lots of pains this morning especially! I was also guessing the round ligament thing, its not gas this time, lol.

My spotting is still very slight, I suppose from the current placenta previa that will hopefully resolve itself.

I am also having insomnia, not helped by the fact my favorite effing cat woke me up every 20 minutes last night jumping on the bed or nightstand, all 18 pounds of him. I dont know whats got into him!!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm getting RLP and minor pain in my hands/fingers, especially in the morning.

Can't believe we're near/in 2nd tri! Guess i'm the caboose of this train :haha:


----------



## NovaStar

Omg, the second I entered the 14th week my round ligament pain went crazy. They say its normal, but dang its uncomfortable! Otherwise the second trimester is definitely better than the first. Bye, nausea! Hello, cravings!


----------



## mwel8819

Yes, my nausea is almost completely gone until I smell something that turns my stomach. Like yesterday, I bought the new velveeta heat up bowls...word to the wise, DO NOT BUY THESE. OMG I got so sick just putting it up to my mouth. It was so gross! They need to stick to mac and cheese. lol!

I'm so relieved to hear some others are having pains as well. I have gas and constipation pains too but I haven't taken my prenatal in 2 days and so I was able to go poop this morning. SCORE! haha!

I've been resting for days and still spotting so this weekend will actually be a busy one and I'm hoping it doesn't lead to red blood. Gabby has a HUGE local pageant. She is so excited and I'm so nervous for her. I know how many will be there and all the good ones are coming. Gabby has done pageants since she was 18 months old. She loves them! But I do hope there is downtime to rest for me. 

Do your kids have hobbies or play sports?


----------



## Wriggley

Hi guys is it okay if I hang out in here as well as the Feb love bugs? My due date based on lmp is 3rd of Feb but I had a scan today which put me 5 days ahead which makes
My due date 29th Jan!


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> Hi guys is it okay if I hang out in here as well as the Feb love bugs? My due date based on lmp is 3rd of Feb but I had a scan today which put me 5 days ahead which makes
> My due date 29th Jan!

Welcome Wriggley!


----------



## Emsabub

Hi wriggley!

Yes to the RLP.. it started around the same time as Nova mentioned. 
Also, does Mr Tumble count as a hobby? Avas obsessed with it, its on literally ALL day &#128555;


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Hi wriggley!
> 
> Yes to the RLP.. it started around the same time as Nova mentioned.
> Also, does Mr Tumble count as a hobby? Avas obsessed with it, its on literally ALL day &#128555;

Hmmm never heard of that. Gabby watches youtube kids ALL the time though. Is it on there?


----------



## Emsabub

Ive neber used YouTube kids so I wouldnt know if Im honest, sorry &#128532;
But he uses makaton sign language and does things with disabled & abled kids, its quite nice until youve seen a 4 hour run &#128514;


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Ive neber used YouTube kids so I wouldnt know if Im honest, sorry &#128532;
> But he uses makaton sign language and does things with disabled & abled kids, its quite nice until youve seen a 4 hour run &#128514;

Nope, I don't believe I have seen it BUT she does watch a man that signs and sings alot. I think he is a clown in one of his videos.


----------



## gigglebox

My 6yo is video game obsessed. My 1yo's hobbies include playing with the broom and pulling books off the shelves. 

I can't wait for second tri energy. It's 6pm. I think i could go to bed right now and sleep through the night (you know, minus pee breaks). 

Also happy to report my hair loss has finally slowes down! Now it matches my digestion :rofl:


----------



## Emsabub

Mwel that sounds just like him!! I think it probably is! Hes very good for kids I think. 

Giggle if he likes playing with the broom hed make a cute little cleaner, aw! Its just gone 11:30pm here and Im lay in bed hoping Ill get a phone call about a house tomorrow.. fingers crossed for me girls please!! 
Have you done anything to make it slow down or has it just happened cos Im desperate to stop losing so much. Ava did that to me &#128532;


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I got my genetic testing back today also. Nothing wrong with baby! Hooray!

I only had two things wrong with me, the clotting disorder I already knew about and I am a carrier of something I'd never heard of (Gaucher's disease). I think they will want to test DH's blood. I don't think he'll be a carrier, but if he is, baby will have a 25% chance of this disease.

Also, it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: :baby:

I am going to try to be calm, cool, and collected from now on. I doubt anybody here believes I can do that though. :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Miss on the girl!! Very exciting!


----------



## MollyMoon

mwel8819 said:


> Yes, my nausea is almost completely gone until I smell something that turns my stomach. Like yesterday, I bought the new velveeta heat up bowls...word to the wise, DO NOT BUY THESE. OMG I got so sick just putting it up to my mouth. It was so gross! They need to stick to mac and cheese. lol!
> 
> I'm so relieved to hear some others are having pains as well. I have gas and constipation pains too but I haven't taken my prenatal in 2 days and so I was able to go poop this morning. SCORE! haha!
> 
> I've been resting for days and still spotting so this weekend will actually be a busy one and I'm hoping it doesn't lead to red blood. Gabby has a HUGE local pageant. She is so excited and I'm so nervous for her. I know how many will be there and all the good ones are coming. Gabby has done pageants since she was 18 months old. She loves them! But I do hope there is downtime to rest for me.
> 
> Do your kids have hobbies or play sports?

I so sorry about the velveeta bowl... :sick: I hate surprises like that. I didn't know one of my strawberries tasted like mold till it bit it in half! Gag! And that new burger commercial at MacDonalds for the egg burger is looking really nasty to mention! 

I'm super pumped for 2nd tri! I have totally busted out of all my regular pants now and I bought some decent used maternity clothes the other day just in time!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi Kiwiberry! I'm due Jan 15th :D
We don't know what we are having yet but likely will soon. Happy to see an active January group <3


----------



## treeroot

Wriggley said:


> Hi guys is it okay if I hang out in here as well as the Feb love bugs? My due date based on lmp is 3rd of Feb but I had a scan today which put me 5 days ahead which makes
> My due date 29th Jan!

Same date the tech gave me!:flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Emsabub said:


> Mwel that sounds just like him!! I think it probably is! Hes very good for kids I think.
> 
> Giggle if he likes playing with the broom hed make a cute little cleaner, aw! Its just gone 11:30pm here and Im lay in bed hoping Ill get a phone call about a house tomorrow.. fingers crossed for me girls please!!
> Have you done anything to make it slow down or has it just happened cos Im desperate to stop losing so much. Ava did that to me &#128532;

Unfortunately his latest fun with the briom involved him trying to knock pictures off the wall with the handle :dohh:

Ooooh house buying! So exciting yet so stressful! We've done it twice and it sucked both times for very different reasons, however both times we ended up with the perfect house for out needs <3 do you have an offer in? Good luck to you!!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Im 13 weeks today also. 2nd tri is so close lol today is also my birthday but I have to work and I worked last night so I have literally slept all day. Other than fatigue I feel great!


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarple congrats on finding out gender! I cant remember, do you have other kiddos or is this your first? Either way, super exciting!! Now you can focus on names and all the fun things.

We have our gender scan in 12 days...but whos counting, right? Haha! Today my mom texts me and wants to take a spur of the moment trip with us the same week as our gender scan. She was like can you reschedule? My hormones were like NO! I was surprised she even asked, she wants to know as badly as I do. 

Omg, talking about hormones...haha...heres a cranky moment from the preggo monster. Last night I was starving and almost nothing was open. So I settled for McDonalds nuggets and fries. Well...my husband goes out and comes back WITHOUT FRIES and I freak out. I mean, like full on screaming like a crazy person. He ran out of there and had to go across town to get fries because the McDonalds near us closed about 10 minutes after he left. I was both starving and hormonal, my poor husband took the brunt of it....

Im lucky hes such a chill guy who wasnt really bothered by it...we laughed about it this morning. I promised to try and be in control of my insanity...lol.

Also, been craving Pepsi and root beer so badly.


----------



## MollyMoon

cuddlebugluv said:


> Hi Kiwiberry! I'm due Jan 15th :D
> We don't know what we are having yet but likely will soon. Happy to see an active January group <3

Hey cuddle looks like we have the same due date! How are you feeling?


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> I got my genetic testing back today also. Nothing wrong with baby! Hooray!
> 
> I only had two things wrong with me, the clotting disorder I already knew about and I am a carrier of something I'd never heard of (Gaucher's disease). I think they will want to test DH's blood. I don't think he'll be a carrier, but if he is, baby will have a 25% chance of this disease.
> 
> Also, it's a girl!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: :baby:
> 
> I am going to try to be calm, cool, and collected from now on. I doubt anybody here believes I can do that though. :dohh:

Aww all great news. Congrats on your girl, they are the best! <3 I'm sure you are thrilled! I have quite a long time to wait for that scan. But, I also didn't want the genetic testing so I guess technically that's on me. lol!


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> MissMarple congrats on finding out gender! I cant remember, do you have other kiddos or is this your first? Either way, super exciting!! Now you can focus on names and all the fun things.
> 
> We have our gender scan in 12 days...but whos counting, right? Haha! Today my mom texts me and wants to take a spur of the moment trip with us the same week as our gender scan. She was like can you reschedule? My hormones were like NO! I was surprised she even asked, she wants to know as badly as I do.
> 
> Omg, talking about hormones...haha...heres a cranky moment from the preggo monster. Last night I was starving and almost nothing was open. So I settled for McDonalds nuggets and fries. Well...my husband goes out and comes back WITHOUT FRIES and I freak out. I mean, like full on screaming like a crazy person. He ran out of there and had to go across town to get fries because the McDonalds near us closed about 10 minutes after he left. I was both starving and hormonal, my poor husband took the brunt of it....
> 
> Im lucky hes such a chill guy who wasnt really bothered by it...we laughed about it this morning. I promised to try and be in control of my insanity...lol.
> 
> Also, been craving Pepsi and root beer so badly.

Yeah, who asks you to move your gender scan? Doesn't she know this is what we wait for? Haha! And yes, I totally get the fry thing. Things like that seem to happen to me a lot. I will have my mind on something and then they will be out. Ugh! So annoying. Then I make them feel bad.

I love me some Pepsi but I was craving a mtn dew yesterday and had one for the first since the beginning of my pregnancy. I didn't get sick off of it and it was AMAZING! I missed Mtn. Dew. At the beginning it made me soooo sick.


----------



## gillian.s

Hi folks :) haven't been on here in ages but great to see things going well &#10084;&#65039; I had my 12 week scan last week and they found baby has a cystic hygroma which may or may not mean that baby has a chromosomal disorder, could also been from a heart defect or could be nothing but have to wait to find out. I got the harmony test done on Wednesday and I'll have my results next week. So hoping its nothing fatal. I'm happy enough with down syndrome or a heart defect so long as I get to see my baby grow up. Already have a 2 year old with spina bifida so fairly used to the whole 'special needs' parenting thing :) 
Giggle I saw your thread from your son with cystic hygroma, delighted all worked out well in your case!


----------



## gigglebox

Gillian so sorry about the CH diagnosis! It is a tough one for sure but by no means a death sentence. There is also a thread, "cystic hygroma success stories" on another site (possibly baby center) that offers a TON of stories and offers a lot of hope.my son was born with indescended testicles (requiring surgery) and he has a processing delay (it's hard for him to quickly process what is being said to him and he's slow to respond) but other than those issues he is a totally healthy and happy 6yo boy and a FAR cry from any of thw acary things they predicted he'd have, not to mention telling me to expect to miscarry by 15 weeks! Or worst yet, suggesting I abort! Even now I cry about that, the thought of losing him like that OR that women listen and take that advice out of fear.

Oooh sorry for the rant! All this to say I hope everything goes fine as I've seen happen a ton of times with ch :hugs:

My scan is next week and I am nervous! A bit traumatized from ds1's 12 week scan :haha:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Also happy to report my hair loss has finally slowes down! Now it matches my digestion :rofl:

Is hair loss a pregnancy thing? I lost clumps of hair at a time before I was diagnosed and treated for my Graves' (thyroid) disease. I have such thick hair that it was hard to have a doctor take me seriously when I told them about it. I was like, this is not about vanity, but this is not normal!



NovaStar said:


> MissMarple congrats on finding out gender! I cant remember, do you have other kiddos or is this your first? Either way, super exciting!! Now you can focus on names and all the fun things.
> 
> We have our gender scan in 12 days...but whos counting, right? Haha! Today my mom texts me and wants to take a spur of the moment trip with us the same week as our gender scan. She was like can you reschedule? My hormones were like NO! I was surprised she even asked, she wants to know as badly as I do.
> 
> Omg, talking about hormones...haha...heres a cranky moment from the preggo monster. Last night I was starving and almost nothing was open. So I settled for McDonalds nuggets and fries. Well...my husband goes out and comes back WITHOUT FRIES and I freak out. I mean, like full on screaming like a crazy person. He ran out of there and had to go across town to get fries because the McDonalds near us closed about 10 minutes after he left. I was both starving and hormonal, my poor husband took the brunt of it....
> 
> Im lucky hes such a chill guy who wasnt really bothered by it...we laughed about it this morning. I promised to try and be in control of my insanity...lol.
> 
> Also, been craving Pepsi and root beer so badly.

You're lucky.. I crave McDonald's too, but I have to get my own! My hubby at least is cleaning out the cat boxes for me.

This is my 6th (all natural) pregnancy but hopefully my first successful one. I was told at 32 that I would need IVF to get pregnant, so we decided we would be a happy childless couple rather than possibly spend all of our savings and still not have a child. I thought I was OK with that until I had my first pregnancy at age 36! I believe that for me I had to be thinner to be fertile. I had gained 50 pounds after my thyroid was removed around 29 years old, and it took me several years to lose that weight. It took 2 losses before I was tested and found to have the blood clotting problem in addition to my Graves' and PCOS fertility challenges. This is why I say I am just lucky to be here posting in this thread at all! I have been through the ringer with doctors who think they know it all. Now I'm 40 (I sure don't feel it..) I don't know if it would just be tempting fate to try to have another after my baby girl. When I was young I used to dream of a large family. I know that's way more than you asked, sorry. :wacko:



mwel8819 said:


> Aww all great news. Congrats on your girl, they are the best! <3 I'm sure you are thrilled! I have quite a long time to wait for that scan. But, I also didn't want the genetic testing so I guess technically that's on me. lol!

Thank you, I am so thrilled! I'm glad I did the genetic testing too, even though I was so worried about it. It turns out it has given me peace of mind as the doctor predicted. The genetic counselor is calling me at noon though, maybe they'll make me feel more scared about the Gaucher's thing. :growlmad:


----------



## gillian.s

gigglebox said:


> Gillian so sorry about the CH diagnosis! It is a tough one for sure but by no means a death sentence. There is also a thread, "cystic hygroma success stories" on another site (possibly baby center) that offers a TON of stories and offers a lot of hope.my son was born with indescended testicles (requiring surgery) and he has a processing delay (it's hard for him to quickly process what is being said to him and he's slow to respond) but other than those issues he is a totally healthy and happy 6yo boy and a FAR cry from any of thw acary things they predicted he'd have, not to mention telling me to expect to miscarry by 15 weeks! Or worst yet, suggesting I abort! Even now I cry about that, the thought of losing him like that OR that women listen and take that advice out of fear.
> 
> Oooh sorry for the rant! All this to say I hope everything goes fine as I've seen happen a ton of times with ch :hugs:
> 
> My scan is next week and I am nervous! A bit traumatized from ds1's 12 week scan :haha:

 Oh believe me I know how you feel! On my ds they spoke to me about termination, and they repeatedly told me they didn't think he would survive birth but here he is! I can't imagine my life without him but the picture they painted is a whole lot scarier than the reality which upsets me because people may be inclined to take their word as gospel in choosing whether or not to abort :( I just wish they gave more accurate information at the time of diagnosis!

Yeah it's baby center, I've been reading those stories, trying to use them instead of Google for the next week until I get my blood results!

Thank you :) hopefully our story is as successful as yours &#128153;


----------



## gigglebox

Miss hair loss after pregnancy is super common. Hair loss in first tri is less common but does happen! I will never stop being surprised by the weird stuff bodies can do during and after pregnancy. After I had my first son my hair on my legs and my armpits stopped growing altogether! I remember I shaved sometime after getting back from the hospital and didn't have to shave again for months! My skin was so smooth, it was amazing. Anyway i've had a slee of bloodwork done right before pregnancy and a couple weeks ago and all is good, so definitely a preggers thing!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Miss hair loss after pregnancy is super common. Hair loss in first tri is less common but does happen! I will never stop being surprised by the weird stuff bodies can do during and after pregnancy. After I had my first son my hair on my legs and my armpits stopped growing altogether! I remember I shaved sometime after getting back from the hospital and didn't have to shave again for months! My skin was so smooth, it was amazing. Anyway i've had a slee of bloodwork done right before pregnancy and a couple weeks ago and all is good, so definitely a preggers thing!

Me too! Our bodies are SO WEIRD! ;)

At least that leg and arm pit thing sounds super convenient. I wouldn't mind that happening at all!

I am very glad your 'roid is all in order too. I just like to tell people about it because I wish somebody had told me.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kiwiberry! I'm due Jan 15th :D
> We don't know what we are having yet but likely will soon. Happy to see an active January group <3
> 
> Hey cuddle looks like we have the same due date! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I saw that we are due date buddies! that's really awesome! So far I'm feeling tip top! Just had my first 2nd tri check up and everything is doing great :) Baby's heart rate was at 154bpm and all snuggled on my left side. How about you?


----------



## gigglebox

Miss i've had a lot of weird issues over the years and consequently keep getting my thyroid checked lol! But yeah definitely seems to be one of those things doctors don't think of first. 

Kiwi where are you??? Are you moved now? 

Cuddle Is your daughter hoping for a brother or sister? My 6yo is insisting I'm baking him a baby sister lol. He thought to last time too bist changed his mind then decided me, my sister in law, and one of my besties (who were all pregnant at the same time) were all having boys. He was right about that! So we'll see this time...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Miss i've had a lot of weird issues over the years and consequently keep getting my thyroid checked lol! But yeah definitely seems to be one of those things doctors don't think of first.
> 
> Kiwi where are you??? Are you moved now?
> 
> Cuddle Is your daughter hoping for a brother or sister? My 6yo is insisting I'm baking him a baby sister lol. He thought to last time too bist changed his mind then decided me, my sister in law, and one of my besties (who were all pregnant at the same time) were all having boys. He was right about that! So we'll see this time...

Hi Giggle!
My DD said, and I quote " I want a princess!" so that's girl for sure lol! I've a strong feeling this wee one might be a Prince with the dreams I had before getting pregnant, but we'll soon see! August can;t come fast enough to find out :D That's really intuitive of your DS, I love hearing stories like that!


----------



## Jingles23

Phew! All caught up! Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
I had my first midwife appointment this week. Official due date is Jan 31. I was pretty happy that I got to hear the heartbeat. It was at 160 bpm. 
Nausea is gone and so are a lot of the aches i was having. I know they'll be back sooner rather than later. Starts earlier each pregnancy. Lol. 
We've done team yellow 4 times now. I love waiting! Although I'm pretty tempted to find out this time just for planning purposes. Then I could figure out which set of clothes I'll be keeping and sort out how bedrooms are going to work. We're house hunting so anything to make moving easier would be nice. We'll see.


----------



## NovaStar

Jingles- team yellow every time, wow! You are an amazingly strong person. Im so impatient haha! I cant commit to any names before finding out gender. Sometimes I wish I could wait for that special its a - moment from the doctor, but nope...not in my nature.

Speaking of...one week until our 16 week ultrasound to find out gender.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

NovaStar said:


> Omg, talking about hormones...haha...here&#8217;s a cranky moment from the preggo monster. Last night I was starving and almost nothing was open. So I settled for McDonald&#8217;s nuggets and fries. Well...my husband goes out and comes back WITHOUT FRIES and I freak out. I mean, like full on screaming like a crazy person. He ran out of there and had to go across town to get fries because the McDonald&#8217;s near us closed about 10 minutes after he left. I was both starving and hormonal, my poor husband took the brunt of it....
> 
> I&#8217;m lucky he&#8217;s such a chill guy who wasn&#8217;t really bothered by it...we laughed about it this morning. I promised to try and be in control of my insanity...lol.
> 
> Also, been craving Pepsi and root beer so badly.

The hanger/rage is something insane this time around for me. Ugh.

So a funny pregnancy moment- I was naked on the bed, getting ready to rub fancy pregnancy lotions and potions over my boobs and belly... when I sneezed. These sneezes make me feel like I&#8217;m throwing my back out (it&#8217;s a weird pregnancy thing for me). Well I peed the bed! I looked at my husband and just said... sooooo we need to change the sheets :blush:

Thankfully, he thought it was hilarious.

And I about screamed at him today when he told me it feels like the baby is going to be here any minute now... what? Just because we got some fucking clothes from some friends of mine? Are you fucking kidding me?!?!

And I haven&#8217;t gotten laid since I got knocked up! I keep trying to initiate but every time he&#8217;s like &#8220;I have to do work things&#8221; ugh. Those work things you have until midnight to do and it&#8217;s 8am ffs!

He&#8217;s also put on like 25 lbs since the positive pregnancy test- I love him but it&#8217;s hard seeing him this way.


----------



## mwel8819

Good morning ladies! Heartburn kicking in now. I am loving some orange juice lately but it does not love me. lol! 

My baby had a huge pageant over the weekend and she won (Proud mama going to post a pic, the lady with her is her coach) but I'm exhausted. I bled brown all day and even soaked a panty liner. :( On Sunday, I rested as much as I could and it stopped. Maybe it will slow down.

What did everyone else do for the weekend?
 



Attached Files:







CIJ.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I anxiously awaiting a call from my doctor with the gender of my baby. I just called and I should know anytime from Tuesday to Thursday what we are having!! So excited and can&#8217;t wait to know. Hope you all are doing well, I&#8217;m excited to know I&#8217;ll be officially second trimester on Thursday!!


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> I anxiously awaiting a call from my doctor with the gender of my baby. I just called and I should know anytime from Tuesday to Thursday what we are having!! So excited and cant wait to know. Hope you all are doing well, Im excited to know Ill be officially second trimester on Thursday!!

Yay, that sounds so exciting! I'm jelly!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

W8tingforbaby said:


> I anxiously awaiting a call from my doctor with the gender of my baby. I just called and I should know anytime from Tuesday to Thursday what we are having!! So excited and cant wait to know. Hope you all are doing well, Im excited to know Ill be officially second trimester on Thursday!!

That's fantastic! 



Is anyone else trying to stay cool in the extreme heat? I cannot wait enough for winter to arrive, and I'm sure glad B#3 is a winter baby, summer time is suuuper hard out here!


----------



## NovaStar

Omg, yes, the heat is evil. I was pregnant during the summer last time, had a September baby, and it was bad. So glad I get the winter during the third trimester this time. Even though winter here is pretty extreme, I always overheat during the third trimester so Im actually looking forward to the ice and snow.

Were preparing for my mom to visit for a week. Our cat decided to get sick and pee all over our guest room so were washing the carpet in there today. Dang, cat pee is smelly! We had to rent a carpet cleaner machine thingy. 

Im feeling so lazy today, cleaning is so not what I want to do...oh well! Haha. It will be nice-ish having my mom here. It means shell take my daughter out and give me some alone time, but it also means shell want to help me with some kind of household project. Sigh...I appreciate the sentiment but Id rather just spend the time with her doing fun things. 

One week until our gender scan! Eek! Also, the cinnamon roll in my pregnancy tracker looks SO GOOD right now.


----------



## WantingababyF

Hey Ladies
Hope you are all well :D
I had my 13 week NT scan yesterday. Oh my gosh it was exhausting. Little one would not cooperate! I ended up being there 2.5 hours, had to go for walks, drinks cups and cups of water, lie in all funny positions, empty bladder and fill bladder. Then finally on the last shot we got what we needed:happydance:. Im glad because otherwise we needed to try another day. Cheeky little Cherub. 
Tech didn't tell us the sex but I do have a gender scan booked in on Saturday. Can't wait to find out.
Ive attached the pictures we recieved, there is a potty shot so if you want to take some guesses that would be fun. Then I Can update you Saturday :D
 



Attached Files:







20180723_190133.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









20180723_190115.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6









20180723_185936.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> Is anyone else trying to stay cool in the extreme heat? I cannot wait enough for winter to arrive, and I'm sure glad B#3 is a winter baby, summer time is suuuper hard out here!

OMG Dallas is having the second hottest summer on record. It was 109 all weekend, and I'm considering tomorrow's planned 98 to be a cool front! wah!!! I saw some 9 months pregnant ladies while I was out and about today, and I did not want to trade places.



NovaStar said:


> We&#8217;re preparing for my mom to visit for a week. Our cat decided to get sick and pee all over our guest room so we&#8217;re washing the carpet in there today. Dang, cat pee is smelly! We had to rent a carpet cleaner machine thingy.

Have a wonderful visit! I have found that Nature's Miracle (a complete soaking) and then washing machine, then Nature's Miracle a second time, then wash one more time is the only thing that gets that horrid cat pee smell out. I know you can't do that to the carpet. ;) I have a darling boy cat who will pee on laundry if he does not feel his litter box is clean enough or he was not let outside often enough. :dohh:

Great scan pics! I am no good at this gender guessing game.


----------



## NovaStar

We had to soak the carpet with natures miracle for 20 minutes, and that was after I soaked up all the pee with a whole roll of paper towels. He really let loose in there. It went deep. Then I did baking soda and hydrogen peroxide, then the natures miracle soak and the carpet cleaner vacuum. I think we finally got the smell out. The room just smells like natures miracle, now. Lol

The only bad thing about having people visit is keeping a bra on all day! My boobs hurt so much! But my nipples are on full alert all the time so going braless really isnt an option with guests over. Haha! Hope they survive the week! ;) (my boobs, not my mom)


----------



## MollyMoon

I'd say it's a boy

Great shots!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> We had to soak the carpet with natures miracle for 20 minutes, and that was after I soaked up all the pee with a whole roll of paper towels. He really let loose in there. It went deep. Then I did baking soda and hydrogen peroxide, then the natures miracle soak and the carpet cleaner vacuum. I think we finally got the smell out. The room just smells like natures miracle, now. Lol
> 
> The only bad thing about having people visit is keeping a bra on all day! My boobs hurt so much! But my nipples are on full alert all the time so going braless really isnt an option with guests over. Haha! Hope they survive the week! ;) (my boobs, not my mom)

Good job! Natures Miracle smells a lot better than cat pee. Lol.

Ladies, I just found the best bra for sore boob problems. Its certainly not making my girls look so good as my regular underwire bras, but since those are killing me.... I give you True & Co soft cup bras. I only have one so far, and I dont want to take it off.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=TRUE+AND+CO&origin=productBrandLink


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Omg, yes, the heat is evil. I was pregnant during the summer last time, had a September baby, and it was bad. So glad I get the winter during the third trimester this time. Even though winter here is pretty extreme, I always overheat during the third trimester so Im actually looking forward to the ice and snow.
> 
> Were preparing for my mom to visit for a week. Our cat decided to get sick and pee all over our guest room so were washing the carpet in there today. Dang, cat pee is smelly! We had to rent a carpet cleaner machine thingy.
> 
> Im feeling so lazy today, cleaning is so not what I want to do...oh well! Haha. It will be nice-ish having my mom here. It means shell take my daughter out and give me some alone time, but it also means shell want to help me with some kind of household project. Sigh...I appreciate the sentiment but Id rather just spend the time with her doing fun things.
> 
> One week until our gender scan! Eek! Also, the cinnamon roll in my pregnancy tracker looks SO GOOD right now.

Your cinnamon roll does look yummy...omg! Cat pee is the worst. We have 3 cats so I know all too well that smell.


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else trying to stay cool in the extreme heat? I cannot wait enough for winter to arrive, and I'm sure glad B#3 is a winter baby, summer time is suuuper hard out here!
> 
> OMG Dallas is having the second hottest summer on record. It was 109 all weekend, and I'm considering tomorrow's planned 98 to be a cool front! wah!!! I saw some 9 months pregnant ladies while I was out and about today, and I did not want to trade places.
> 
> 
> 
> NovaStar said:
> 
> 
> Were preparing for my mom to visit for a week. Our cat decided to get sick and pee all over our guest room so were washing the carpet in there today. Dang, cat pee is smelly! We had to rent a carpet cleaner machine thingy.Click to expand...
> 
> Have a wonderful visit! I have found that Nature's Miracle (a complete soaking) and then washing machine, then Nature's Miracle a second time, then wash one more time is the only thing that gets that horrid cat pee smell out. I know you can't do that to the carpet. ;) I have a darling boy cat who will pee on laundry if he does not feel his litter box is clean enough or he was not let outside often enough. :dohh:
> 
> Great scan pics! I am no good at this gender guessing game.Click to expand...

Yesss, my cat does this as well. Ugh! My bathroom has a load of laundry right now that just needs to be thrown away. So gross! Picky cat!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jamers89: updated your EDD hun! :), lovely scan picture too!! 

treeroot: updated your EDD too hun!!

Wriggley: Welcome to the group hun! Of course you can post here!! :) Added you to the list! 

MissMarpleFan: Congrats on team :pink: hun!! You must be so excited :cloud9:.

cuddlebugluv: Welcome to the group!! I went ahead and added you to the list :).

Jingles23: updated your EDD hun!! :)

PLEASE do me a favor ladies and make sure that I have all of your information on the front page correct. It's been a challenge keeping up with everything but I think I managed to get it right, hopefully anyway :haha:

AFM: I'm scheduling my first appointment today yay!! Finally got my insurance taken care of, although I'll need a new insurance card but I have the ID number so hopefully that will work. It's actually been a challenge finding a high risk doctor but I did find one that is attached to my favorite hospital that I've given birth in so far (UNC). As for Cravings, I didn't used to eat much before I became pregnant this time but now I'm craving everything especially sweets. I've been trying to get in my carbs while I can because after 25 weeks maybe even earlier I'll be restricted to a low-carb diet because of gestational diabetes. I'm also able to contact an oral surgeon now that my insurance is taken care of. I'm afraid they'll probably want me to wait until at least 20 to 22 weeks before pulling my tooth but I'll find out. The rest of my jaw seems to be healing pretty well but I'm sure they'll probably need to do some work when I'm put under for surgery. I have the referral and the x-rays from the dentist I saw when I was in Texas but I'm not sure if they'll accept them or not since it's a different state.


----------



## mwel8819

WantingababyF said:


> Hey Ladies
> Hope you are all well :D
> I had my 13 week NT scan yesterday. Oh my gosh it was exhausting. Little one would not cooperate! I ended up being there 2.5 hours, had to go for walks, drinks cups and cups of water, lie in all funny positions, empty bladder and fill bladder. Then finally on the last shot we got what we needed:happydance:. Im glad because otherwise we needed to try another day. Cheeky little Cherub.
> Tech didn't tell us the sex but I do have a gender scan booked in on Saturday. Can't wait to find out.
> Ive attached the pictures we recieved, there is a potty shot so if you want to take some guesses that would be fun. Then I Can update you Saturday :D

Adorable pics! Looks like a boy to me but I sent it to my SRA (reads ultrasounds) husband and we will see what he says when he wakes up. :)


----------



## mwel8819

WantingababyF said:


> Hey Ladies
> Hope you are all well :D
> I had my 13 week NT scan yesterday. Oh my gosh it was exhausting. Little one would not cooperate! I ended up being there 2.5 hours, had to go for walks, drinks cups and cups of water, lie in all funny positions, empty bladder and fill bladder. Then finally on the last shot we got what we needed:happydance:. Im glad because otherwise we needed to try another day. Cheeky little Cherub.
> Tech didn't tell us the sex but I do have a gender scan booked in on Saturday. Can't wait to find out.
> Ive attached the pictures we recieved, there is a potty shot so if you want to take some guesses that would be fun. Then I Can update you Saturday :D

My hubby actually said it's a girl BUT he also said it is hard to tell off that one pic. I also didn't tell him how far along you were or he wouldn't have even guessed. lol!


----------



## Angel5000

Hi all! I'm new to this group, but I'm bouncing between due dates of January 29 - Feb 2, depending on what calculator I use. I personally am leaning towards a Feb1 due date, buuuuut as babies are not predictable, I figure I'm somewhere in the range. :shrug: 

I'd love to join, and we can just put me down as a Jan 31 due date. That's right in the middle of the range :p 


Honestly, this pregnancy sucks. I had very little MS or other early pregnancy symptoms with DD1, but this time my MS and exhaustion are off the charts. I&#8217;m only just finally able to function without excessive nausea but I am definitely exhausted. And, I&#8217;m huge. Seriously, I&#8217;m as big right now at 12 weeks as I was with DD at 22 weeks! It&#8217;s insane. I&#8217;m terrified as to how huge I&#8217;ll be at the end! :haha: 

Right now I feel like a bad mom because I&#8217;m utilizing the YouTube app on the Xbox to play &#8220;Dave and Ava&#8221; and &#8220;Little Baby Bum&#8221; nursery rhymes. She loves them, and it gives me about 30-40 minutes where I can rest and lay down without having to chase her. I&#8217;m not a fan of over utilizing the tv, but pregnancy is making this so hard! :cry: 

Thank God I&#8217;m on summer break for a few more weeks. I can&#8217;t imagine trying to teach feeling like this. :nope:

On the positive side &#8211; I had my first scan a week or so ago. Baby is looking good, confirmed there is only one (thank goodness! As big as I am I was starting to worry :haha: ) and HB and all looks well. I have my referral to do my anatomy scan early September, but when I tried to make the appointment they weren&#8217;t booking that far out so I&#8217;ll have to call back in another week or so and try again.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Angel5000, welcome to the group hun! They didn't give you a due date when you had your scan? Don't worry, it's normal to feel bigger after subsequent pregnancies. As for the TV, it's okay to do that don't feel bad about it :hugs:. For my kids it's mostly just a background noise while they play with their toys or chase each other around. 

I've found it hard to have the energy to do anything this pregnancy. My boyfriend has been really great helping with the kids while he looks for a new job. I also have help from the father of my two girls.


----------



## Angel5000

Kiwi - Thanks! The tech said "looks like you are measuring at 11w+1, which is exactly on par with your LMP". They didn't actually give me a date, and my OB never gave me a specific one this time. :shrug: Based on LMP on a 28 day cycle, I'm Jan 31. But I don't have a 28 day cycle, more like 26 days. But this cycle I ovulated late, soooo I have no idea. lol. If I use a calculator based on ovulation date, I get Feb 2. If I use one based on LMP with 26 day cycle I get Jan 29. 

And that's a really long explanation to say that I think the doctor is probably going by Jan 31, and that is probably my official due date. :haha: 


That's so great that you've got help. My husband tries to help and he's great about it most of the time. But when I'm home all day in the summer I just feel dead when he gets home and I feel bad passing him our 18 month old and saying I need to go lay down when he just finished an 8-10 hour day working construction. I've kept her in daycare 3 days a week half days (7-11:30) to help her socialize and help work on her speech, and those 3 days are lovely and I can rest. It's just Monday and Friday that I feel like I'm dying :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm glad you at least get a few days a week to rest :hugs:.

My girls go to a Montessori school. My oldest is half days all week, and my youngest starts half days for 3 days a week next week. It's going to be nice to have that time to clean or relax. I have my youngest full time atm but in two weeks their dad is taking them every other week. It was the only agreement we could come to without him being whiney that I get more time with them than him (even though we all know I should have them both full time). It's better than fighting over them in a courtroom I guess. He likes to guilt trip me that he pays for a lot for them, so I have no choice but to do it this way.


----------



## Kiwiberry

By the way ladies I'm contacting my friend who made the original graphic for this group and seeing if she can make two more. Maybe one that is blue themed and another that is rainbow colors, that way we have a choice on which one we want to use. For those that don't like pink that is or want something different.


----------



## WantingababyF

Welcome Angel5000 :D
mwel: Thankyou so much for sending my scan to your husband. We have had alot of mixed guesses (I think with it being so early). I was leaning towards girl, but then changed to boy. My husband has said all Farano's are boys for the last 12 months (which is true there is only one girl) however when he had seen the scan he changed and now says girl! Its going to be one funny Saturday when we finally get our 5D scan to tell us. As long as baby cooperates :D


----------



## NovaStar

Welcome Angel! And I know exactly what you are feeling regarding mom-guilt. My 4 year old was basically watching TV all day during the first trimester. Im a couple weeks into the second trimester and my MS and tiredness went away and I feel so much better. Dont feel guilty...I think its normal for our little ones be slightly neglected during the first trimester. Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Wanting yay for a good scan and daaaang that's a long appointment! Looks girl to me but i am bading that off nothing reliable:haha:

W8 what do you think you're having? I'm starting to think i'm team blue. This is mainly because of out dtd dates (o and o-1)...but time will tell!

Kiwi glad the dust is finally settling!

Mwel congratulations to your dd!!! I know you said there were some seasoned winners there so heck yeah to her taking home the win!


----------



## WantingababyF

Gigglebox: I have always thought i'm team blue from the very start. Just based off my husbands extended family history. Im happy with either blue or pink. I think it would be fun to be pink, just because everyone in the family just assumes boy because it has always been the way! 
When do you find out gigglebox, or are you going to find out?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I added a bunch of new graphics to the first page ladies if anyone is interested in using them .


----------



## gillian.s

Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
GIRL!! 
I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;


----------



## mwel8819

gillian.s said:


> Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!
> I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;

Yay! All fantastic news! Girls are the best. Congrats! <3


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats, Gillian!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gillian.s said:


> Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!
> I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;

Congrats hun on team :pink:!! 
By the way I don't see you on the list, either I missed it when you told me your due date or you never told me. What is your EDD hun? :)


----------



## Angel5000

Now that I'm finally feeling a little better I'm trying to start exercising again. Before I got pregnant I was working out 5x a week, both cardio and weights, and after 8-9 weeks without exercise (mostly because i was too sick/tired) I feel so out of shape! :nope: Ugh. I've got about more month before teachers go back for the new school year so I want to try and take advantage of my morning for some exercise before I find myself completely exhausted from high school kids. 


Kiwi &#8211; that sounds like a lot of work for the kids to switch every other week, but if he lives close by that could work pretty well. I think you&#8217;re right though, better than a long, angry, court battle. 


NovaStar &#8211; Thanks! That makes me feel better! I try not to put her in front of the tv very much, but it&#8217;s hard to keep up with her. Especially when she desperately wants to go outside (and she likes to wander and walk all over the place) but in over 90 degree weather + pregnancy, I am not up for a long walk, And TV is all that satisfies her when she&#8217;s yelling for &#8220;side!&#8221; :haha: The joys of 18 months. :dohh: 

Gillian &#8211; Oh congrats!! That&#8217;s so good that your test came back good! Fantastic news! That&#8217;s so exciting for a girl! Is this your first? My first is a girl, I love it. Girl clothes are so cute! It&#8217;s the best.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Angel5000: I know what you mean about working out, I really do miss my body before I was pregnant. I used to be overweight and lost over 100 pounds, got down to 117 but stabilized at 124. I'm so scared of gaining the weight back but everyone keeps telling me that I don't look any different just pregnant :(. I hope they're right because I only have one lung so I can't do any strenuous exercises. I want to try swimming but I need a maternity bathing suit first. My 4 year old has been begging to go swimming. As for the Parenting agreement, it's not so bad and he does live right up the street, two minute drive. I also get to see them a couple times a week when he has them and we eat dinner together. Although every time my oldest goes over to his house I feel like crying and I know it's just going to get worse when it's both of them going.

I'm also disabled, I have epilepsy and I'm legally blind 20/800. I developed epilepsy in September of last year after about a year of Auras with no seizures until September. Then I had them about one to two times a month until a couple months ago when I finally got medication. He's a great dad and has been there to help me get around since I can't obviously drive. I'm really lucky that I have him, same for my boyfriend, theyre both very helpful. I don't use any visual aids because I'm too independent for that, most people can't tell unless they see me go to read something or I almost run into a door / sign. I can only see out of one of my eyes, glaucoma took the other. It's a hard life being me, but somehow I managed to get through it and my kids are all that I live for.


----------



## gillian.s

Thanks Ladies, I wasn't sure of edd when I first commented, baby was measuring behind but I was sure of dates.. Baby is now bang on my original dates &#128514; edd is January 20th :) this is my second baby, first is a boy so a girl will be nice!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gillian.s said:


> Thanks Ladies, I wasn't sure of edd when I first commented, baby was measuring behind but I was sure of dates.. Baby is now bang on my original dates &#128514; edd is January 20th :) this is my second baby, first is a boy so a girl will be nice!

Added you!! Congrats again too :).
My oldest keeps changing her mind on whether she wants a brother or a sister lol.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Welcome Angel, I'm there with the mum guilt too and still suffering with it since I still feel EXHAUSTED. But I know it's only a short time, and all their needs are being met, I'm just not able to be as active and playful with them because once I've tended to the house I'm ready for nap.
Well done to your daughter Mwel!
And congratulations Gillian on your girl:)
Wow kiwi, you sound like a strong person, still being independent:hugs:

AFM, I caved and booked a gender scan. Two weeks today, team yellow lasted long, I'm too weak:haha:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Omg, yes, the heat is evil. I was pregnant during the summer last time, had a September baby, and it was bad. So glad I get the winter during the third trimester this time. Even though winter here is pretty extreme, I always overheat during the third trimester so Im actually looking forward to the ice and snow.
> 
> Were preparing for my mom to visit for a week. Our cat decided to get sick and pee all over our guest room so were washing the carpet in there today. Dang, cat pee is smelly! We had to rent a carpet cleaner machine thingy.
> 
> Im feeling so lazy today, cleaning is so not what I want to do...oh well! Haha. It will be nice-ish having my mom here. It means shell take my daughter out and give me some alone time, but it also means shell want to help me with some kind of household project. Sigh...I appreciate the sentiment but Id rather just spend the time with her doing fun things.
> 
> One week until our gender scan! Eek! Also, the cinnamon roll in my pregnancy tracker looks SO GOOD right now.

Overheating is definitely no fun, but I'm glad this time around we have a break in the later trimester too! I've been keeping inside the best I can, or go out in the early morning if I can get away with my errands being so soon. I'ts been 115 here and whoo is it brutal! cheering on for winter lol!

Oh no! Agreed, cat pee is the worst and seems to saturate deeply, I hope you've had a lot of luck and the smell is gone and that your kitty is doing a lot better now. I know what you mean about the lazy days, all I want os ti lounge or nap lol! especially since it is just me tidying everything, it gets overwhelming easy. Hooray on having your gender scan soon! I'm having such a tough time being patient lol! I've got 4 more weeks left and i'm sooo impatient to know <3 

mmm, cinnamon buns~...lol


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else trying to stay cool in the extreme heat? I cannot wait enough for winter to arrive, and I'm sure glad B#3 is a winter baby, summer time is suuuper hard out here!
> 
> OMG Dallas is having the second hottest summer on record. It was 109 all weekend, and I'm considering tomorrow's planned 98 to be a cool front! wah!!! I saw some 9 months pregnant ladies while I was out and about today, and I did not want to trade places.
> 
> Oh man no good! I remember being in my third tri for my last two pregnancies, it's super hard and I hope the ladies in summer are doing ok. I hope you are staying cool too! it's been 115 out here and I refuse to go out in the day time and go in the morning or night if I can manage.Click to expand...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gillian.s said:


> Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!
> I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;

Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## gigglebox

gillian.s said:


> Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!
> I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;

Not sure if you saw it but i read a government study once about ch and if it resolves by 20 weeks you are almost certainly fine :thumbup: so fx it is shrinking! If the harmony test is clear that is one of the biggest hurdles so that's fantastic!

And congratulations on team pink :dance:


----------



## gillian.s

gigglebox said:


> gillian.s said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I got the result of my harmony test yesterday, all came back low risk so now there is a much better chance that the cystic hygroma will be nothing or just the sign of a heart/kidney defect. Can't believe I might actually get to see my baby grow up!! Oh and the cherry on top? It's a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!
> I am so so happy. Back in for another scan tomorrow and hopefully the hygroma has shrunk rather than got bigger, then we really are likely to be in the clear &#128513;
> 
> Not sure if you saw it but i read a government study once about ch and if it resolves by 20 weeks you are almost certainly fine :thumbup: so fx it is shrinking! If the harmony test is clear that is one of the biggest hurdles so that's fantastic!
> 
> And congratulations on team pink :dance:Click to expand...

Oh wow ill have to try find that because today at 14 weeks it's pretty much completely gone!!


----------



## gigglebox

That's amazing!!!


----------



## mwel8819

I love the new graphic! <3 I had to pick and choose what to keep. lol!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So I looked online today to see if my blood work was back because my doctor hasn&#8217;t called with the gender yet and my panorama was back low risk which is great but it says gender not reported &#55357;&#56873; I&#8217;m going to be sad if it wasn&#8217;t done. Still waiting for the Horizan part to come back but I don&#8217;t think that cas anything to do with gender. I have an appointment tomorrow morning so we shall see what she says.


----------



## MollyMoon

My belly button is starting to stretch and my stomach feels kinda weird like it's full of water or jelly....


----------



## gigglebox

W8 i'm not dure they test that asseses your risk percentahe actually tests chromosomes. I think those are different things...?

My 13 weeks scan is in the morning. Getting increasingly nervous but trying not to think about it!


----------



## gigglebox

Jillian here is a link to that article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17559183/ 
Just skip the scary (but unlikely) potential outcomes and scroll down to the "CONCLUSION" part of the study.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Officially team blue. We are having a boy!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> Officially team blue. We are having a boy!!!!

Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> W8 i'm not dure they test that asseses your risk percentahe actually tests chromosomes. I think those are different things...?
> 
> My 13 weeks scan is in the morning. Getting increasingly nervous but trying not to think about it!

How did your scan go?


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Officially team blue. We are having a boy!!!!

Congrats on team :blue: mama!! I updated the list too!! :)

Anyone get dizzy spells even when just standing? I'm worried it's either the brain damage from all the seizures or somethings wrong with my baby. My vision starts to go dark too :(. I'm too scared to Google it.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hope everyone is feeling well. So exciting seeing the gender results come in! Congrats!!

We still haven't told most people we're expecting, and I've been away at our cottage the past couple weeks, but I suspect that it'll be pretty obvious when I return to home - I suddenly got way bigger in the last week. Our anatomy scan isn't until August 13th. I'm pretty convinced it's a third boy though!


----------



## Kiwiberry

RandaPanda said:


> Hope everyone is feeling well. So exciting seeing the gender results come in! Congrats!!
> 
> We still haven't told most people we're expecting, and I've been away at our cottage the past couple weeks, but I suspect that it'll be pretty obvious when I return to home - I suddenly got way bigger in the last week. Our anatomy scan isn't until August 13th. I'm pretty convinced it's a third boy though!

How exciting that no one knows yet, what a shocker it's going to be when they see you again :haha:.


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwiberry- about dizzy spells, yes. Turns out I was super super insanely anemic. Id get your blood work done and start taking extra iron in the meantime.

Our gender scan is in 4 days! Not like Im counting down or anything...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

W8tingforbaby said:


> Officially team blue. We are having a boy!!!!

yay congrats on having a little man!


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> Kiwiberry- about dizzy spells, yes. Turns out I was super super insanely anemic. Id get your blood work done and start taking extra iron in the meantime.
> 
> Our gender scan is in 4 days! Not like Im counting down or anything...

Ty! Exciting about the gender scan too!! I'm sure that's one of the first things they'll do is draw my blood once I get my appointment.


----------



## gigglebox

W8 congratulations! One of each, how exciting!

I had my scan and not only was everything perfect, but dr said he is 99% certain on gender :shock: i had him put it in an envelope and we'll find out at my hubby's bday party on Sunday. He has no idea!

I am 99% convinced it's another boy though, especially since the dr is so certain and generally boys are easier to confirm early is my understanding. 

I put some pics in the gender prediction section on here if anyone wants to take a stab at guessing!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

W8tingforbaby said:


> Officially team blue. We are having a boy!!!!

Congrats, Mama!

Have you got a name yet? Everybody already wants to know mine. :haha:

Giggle, I get dizzy sometimes when I first stand up, but that's all. I agree to get checked for anemia would be good.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I like Jacob Edward (Edward is his grandpas bame and he is close to him) but we shall see what hubby likes. He is so indecisive


----------



## RandaPanda

W8tingforbaby said:


> I like Jacob Edward (Edward is his grandpas bame and he is close to him) but we shall see what hubby likes. He is so indecisive

That's a very nice name!!

Kiwi, about the dizzy spells - yes! I have been getting lightheaded for weeks if I stand up too quickly. I was surprised that my iron was within range when they did my blood work. I basically try not to get too hungry or get dehydrated in this heat, and I think that's helping.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies!
I have the lightheadedness when I first stand up too but the type I'm talking about is where I'm already standing up and I've been sending up for a bit. Then all of a sudden I get really dizzy and lightheaded almost like I'm literally about to pass out as well as throw up. I was worried it had something to do with my epilepsy because before I would get a seizure I would feel like throwing up too. I'm hoping it's just a normal pregnancy symptom and not something for me to stress about :(.

I'm trying to get an appointment scheduled with an OBGYN that has high risk doctors but not only was the place I used to go to closed today, so was the place I'm trying to go to. They wanted my medical records from my old OBGYN to prove that I'm high risk. It's been about 3 days now and I still haven't received a call back to set up an appointment from the new place so I'm hoping my ol d OBGYN transferred my medical records over.


----------



## MollyMoon

Lil bump update... how's your guys' coming along?
 



Attached Files:







rps20180727_180901.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NovaStar

MollyMoon said:


> Lil bump update... how's your guys' coming along?

Its not! Hahaha...ha...so annoying, I just look like I had a big lunch. Oh well. With DD I didnt pop until after 24 weeks. I was hoping it would be sooner with this one, though.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Lil bump update... how's your guys' coming along?

Cute shirt and bump! I don't need special shirts yet, though I've been wearing maternity shorts for weeks. They are so comfortable I don't know why everybody isn't wearing them. ;) 

How many weeks are you Molly?

Here's my week 13 bump.
 



Attached Files:







week13bump.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> MollyMoon said:
> 
> 
> Lil bump update... how's your guys' coming along?
> 
> Cute shirt and bump! I don't need special shirts yet, though I've been wearing maternity shorts for weeks. They are so comfortable I don't know why everybody isn't wearing them. ;)
> 
> How many weeks are you Molly?
> 
> Here's my week 13 bump.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm 15w4d. I'm stlll wearing most of my reg shirts too but got into my mat pants last week - - too shy of my legs to wear shorts.. I have spider and varicose veins.
Your bumps looking great!

Nova it's funny how each person and each pregnancy can be so different!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

W8tingforbaby said:


> I like Jacob Edward (Edward is his grandpas bame and he is close to him) but we shall see what hubby likes. He is so indecisive

I really like that name, nice and classic! I'm thinking grandparent names too, right now. Margot Carol after both of my grandmothers.


----------



## gigglebox

W8tingforbaby said:


> I like Jacob Edward (Edward is his grandpas bame and he is close to him) but we shall see what hubby likes. He is so indecisive

I like it but to be honest think of Twilight ! I'm a huge twilight nerd though so I don't consider that a bad thing. ;)


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations to all those who have had good results on tests and found out the gender! 

My dating scan is today but not til 5:30 but we are off on an alpaca trek today so that will make the time go quicker


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> W8tingforbaby said:
> 
> 
> I like Jacob Edward (Edward is his grandpas bame and he is close to him) but we shall see what hubby likes. He is so indecisive
> 
> I like it but to be honest think of Twilight ! I'm a huge twilight nerd though so I don't consider that a bad thing. ;)Click to expand...

Oh I love twilight too lol and after we picked this name I was like oh hey lol 
This is my 13 week bump pic, have to do this weeks still. This baby wants to be seen lol
 



Attached Files:







D0E8C4B6-932E-439D-BB1B-D9D084D23A73.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jingles23

Kiwi, I've had that with all the kids. It was especially bad with my boys as they were due at the end of the summer. Our church doesn't have air conditioning and I was always having to sit down in the middle of songs.


----------



## WantingababyF

Hey ladies thought i would update you all. We had our early gender scan today and Happy to say we are having a BOY. 
Hubby is absolutely thrilled, and so am I. 
I had the girls name picked, so now we are trying to come up with a boys one. :D


----------



## MollyMoon

WantingababyF said:


> Hey ladies thought i would update you all. We had our early gender scan today and Happy to say we are having a BOY.
> Hubby is absolutely thrilled, and so am I.
> I had the girls name picked, so now we are trying to come up with a boys one. :D

Congratulations! :hugs: 

Happy for all you guys' great updates!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely bumps ladies!!! :cloud9:
Btw I added more graphics to the front page!!



WantingababyF said:


> Hey ladies thought i would update you all. We had our early gender scan today and Happy to say we are having a BOY.
> Hubby is absolutely thrilled, and so am I.
> I had the girls name picked, so now we are trying to come up with a boys one. :D

Congrats on team :blue:!!!
I'm updating your name on the list too!!


----------



## Wriggley

Official due date is 30th January 2019! Baby all fine tho a tad bit of a pickle as almost couldnt do the scan as he/she was upside down with bum in the air but finally cooperated after a wee and lots of jiggling :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







859E87CF-C68A-47AF-9AF2-C660E3B7A014.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









5D787DAC-1688-4B1E-A153-94D1F03568EF.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









0C1F785F-0673-4B64-B78F-FBDABFF5EE80.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wriggley said:


> Official due date is 30th January 2019! Baby all fine tho a tad bit of a pickle as almost couldnt do the scan as he/she was upside down with bum in the air but finally cooperated after a wee and lots of jiggling :cloud9:

Updated!! Lovely scan pictures hun and im glad it went well minus the little bean not cooperating at first lol.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

WantingababyF said:


> Hey ladies thought i would update you all. We had our early gender scan today and Happy to say we are having a BOY.
> Hubby is absolutely thrilled, and so am I.
> I had the girls name picked, so now we are trying to come up with a boys one. :D

Congrats on a little boy!


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig congrats! Dare i say that baby looks pink? :haha:

W8 nice bump! Yup mines not hiding either :dohh:

We will find out the sex tomorrow! I am surprising everyone, including hubby who will open it inside a gift tomorrow for his bday. The dr gave it to me in an envelope and i wrapped it up asap so as not to be tempted to look!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Wrig congrats! Dare i say that baby looks pink? :haha:
> 
> W8 nice bump! Yup mines not hiding either :dohh:
> 
> We will find out the sex tomorrow! I am surprising everyone, including hubby who will open it inside a gift tomorrow for his bday. The dr gave it to me in an envelope and i wrapped it up asap so as not to be tempted to look!

That sounds really exciting :happydance:


----------



## RandaPanda

Love all the bumps and scan pics!!
Wanting, congrats on being team blue! 

Giggle, that's super exciting!!


----------



## gigglebox

Wanting congrats!!! I love my boys <3 

Thanks all I can't wait to see if I'll be remaining the only queen in this castle! I suspect it's another boy though!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats on the baby boy!

The boys are pulling ahead of the girls for the month.. cant wait to hear your results, giggle!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Giggle- So excited for you and can't wait to hear the news :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any updates Giggles? :)

So has anyone taken niacin during pregnancy before? Trying to remove this unbearable hunger feeling.


----------



## WantingababyF

Thankyou everyone. We are so excited!
Gigglebox can't wait for your update of what your having :D


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Hi ladies does anyone fancy giving me a brief rundown as I've done it again and disappeared too long to be able read and catch up!! Haha Xx

I see wanting is having a boy! Congratulations!! Any other gender reveal yet??

I had my reveal party yesterday... identical twin BOYS!! Ecstatic xx 

Had consultant for twins the other day and although my official due date is 12th jan I've not to go over 22nd Dec! Hope I'm allowed to stay a snowdrop haha. Xx

Eta! Nevermind I caught up lol! Luckily not too much! 

Giggle? Do we have an update <3

Also a recent bump pic from me. This was just over a week ago at 14+5. I'm currently 16+2 but yet to gain a single ounce lol x
 



Attached Files:







1531827558500.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emsabub

Congrats on the boys wanting & lexi! 

Giggle come back for our update pleaase, I keep checking for it &#128584; 
Hope everyones okay too!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations on your baby boys Lexi!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations Lexi, and waiting! 
I'm impatiently waiting for you gender gigglebox:haha:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Lexi- Congrats! I'm hoping for a boy as well but I won't know till the 23rd of August, I keep having dreams that go back ad forth between girl and boy, lol! I don't think I can trust them at this point :D

Giggle- I hope all is well and we hear from you soon!

Does anyone else not feel pregnant during the 2nd tri? because of my anterior placenta I can't feel anything for a while yet, I've had ligament pains recently so I think things are on track but it's just weird to me to not have symptoms still lol. I hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait to find out more about your little ones!


----------



## mwel8819

Oh goodness, ya'll are going to make me want to find out sooner. Hubby and I have decided to wait until 20 weeks even though we can find out at 15 w which is the end of this week. 

Giggle-How exciting that you have the answer in an envelope...that's how we did it the first time. If you post the pics here, I will have my hubby ultrasound tech take a look but I still won't tell you bc he will know for 100% fact. lol! He has been doing it like 10 years.

So, I have been playing with my doppler a little more since my scare and I couldn't find the hb for a couple of days. I knew it was there but it was hiding. When I did finally find it, it went up really high, like 190....it would climb back down to 167 but that just worries me. :( The next day I looked and I found it and it sat around 173 but then I heard a loud noise and it hit 200 and disappeared. I think the baby is hitting the probe causing the number to jump. That is what I'm going to tell myself to ease my fears. I googled it and did not like what I saw about it being a high hr. :( It has NEVER been that high at the doctor, so I hope I'm just being silly.

I go back to the doctor on the 6th and it can't come soon enough. They won't do an ultrasound so there is no way that we will know gender until 20 weeks in Sept unless I elect to do a peekaboo scan for $50 extra.
 



Attached Files:







37844412_10216252561282784_747241700103028736_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwel8819

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies does anyone fancy giving me a brief rundown as I've done it again and disappeared too long to be able read and catch up!! Haha Xx
> 
> I see wanting is having a boy! Congratulations!! Any other gender reveal yet??
> 
> I had my reveal party yesterday... identical twin BOYS!! Ecstatic xx
> 
> Had consultant for twins the other day and although my official due date is 12th jan I've not to go over 22nd Dec! Hope I'm allowed to stay a snowdrop haha. Xx
> 
> Eta! Nevermind I caught up lol! Luckily not too much!
> 
> Giggle? Do we have an update <3
> 
> Also a recent bump pic from me. This was just over a week ago at 14+5. I'm currently 16+2 but yet to gain a single ounce lol x

Congrats and adorable bump!


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> Oh I love twilight too lol and after we picked this name I was like oh hey lol
> This is my 13 week bump pic, have to do this weeks still. This baby wants to be seen lol

Cute bump! I also love Twilight!


----------



## gigglebox

It's another boy! No surprise there lol. I swear I saw his penis during the ultrasound anyway, plus an obvious nub shot. Haha when I saw his little man bits I just covered my face and involuntarily yelled "OMG I JUST SAW A PENIS DIDN'T I?!" :rofl: the tech just said she had no idea and doesn't make gender guesses lol!

Wow congratulations Lexi! Dang we do have a lot of boy "snowdrops" here don't we?!

Mwel I wouldn't worry. Your doppler may be acting up, or it might be picking up baby's hb AND yours causing a high reading. I was happy to give mine back, too much stress for me!


----------



## WantingababyF

Congrats Gigglebox :D Yes the January boys are stacking up!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congratulations on the boy!

Sciatica pain is awful... I literally can&#8217;t do anything without a lot of back pain radiating down my right thigh. It happened with my son but not until much later.

I need to find a pool I can walk in or do water aerobics with all the old ladies.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> It's another boy! No surprise there lol. I swear I saw his penis during the ultrasound anyway, plus an obvious nub shot. Haha when I saw his little man bits I just covered my face and involuntarily yelled "OMG I JUST SAW A PENIS DIDN'T I?!" :rofl: the tech just said she had no idea and doesn't make gender guesses lol!
> 
> Wow congratulations Lexi! Dang we do have a lot of boy "snowdrops" here don't we?!
> 
> Mwel I wouldn't worry. Your doppler may be acting up, or it might be picking up baby's hb AND yours causing a high reading. I was happy to give mine back, too much stress for me!

Congrats on another boy! At least you know how to handle them. Ha! No surprises for you. How funny about you saying that about the penis.

Thanks for trying to ease my mind. I wondered if it would add two sounds together.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations gigglebox:)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Congrats on the boy giggle! :D


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> Does anyone else not feel pregnant during the 2nd tri? because of my anterior placenta I can't feel anything for a while yet, I've had ligament pains recently so I think things are on track but it's just weird to me to not have symptoms still lol. I hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait to find out more about your little ones!

I still have sore boobs and sometimes a tummy twinge, but I've been feeling "less" pregnant the last week or two also, which makes me nervous (what doesn't?) 

Also everybody's bumps look so much more pregnant than mine. My always-sensitive husband told me mine looks like a beer belly. I don't even like beer. :cry:



mwel8819 said:


> So, I have been playing with my doppler a little more since my scare and I couldn't find the hb for a couple of days. I knew it was there but it was hiding. When I did finally find it, it went up really high, like 190....it would climb back down to 167 but that just worries me. :( The next day I looked and I found it and it sat around 173 but then I heard a loud noise and it hit 200 and disappeared. I think the baby is hitting the probe causing the number to jump. That is what I'm going to tell myself to ease my fears. I googled it and did not like what I saw about it being a high hr. :( It has NEVER been that high at the doctor, so I hope I'm just being silly.

This is why I don't have a doppler! I don't think my heart can take it.

Congrats giggle! Be sure to tell him that penis story as soon as he's old enough to understand! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol I will! Actually all three boys have interesting stories behind their gender reveals. With ds1 i found out accidentally, and with ds2 i had two scans where they were "75% sure it's a girl" before the final one where he went totally spread and gave an extremely obvious penis shot lol


----------



## Emsabub

Cuddlebug and missmarple im with you both. Apart from sore nipples I feel perfectly normal. Headaches are more frequent but I think thats because of the heat. 
My bump just looks like podge. 

I cant remember if I said congratulations giggle but just in case.. congratulations!!
 



Attached Files:







5C5539FE-B4E3-4A8F-BAFA-28E26F06BE2B.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else not feel pregnant during the 2nd tri? because of my anterior placenta I can't feel anything for a while yet, I've had ligament pains recently so I think things are on track but it's just weird to me to not have symptoms still lol. I hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait to find out more about your little ones!
> 
> I still have sore boobs and sometimes a tummy twinge, but I've been feeling "less" pregnant the last week or two also, which makes me nervous (what doesn't?)
> 
> Also everybody's bumps look so much more pregnant than mine. My always-sensitive husband told me mine looks like a beer belly. I don't even like beer. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> So, I have been playing with my doppler a little more since my scare and I couldn't find the hb for a couple of days. I knew it was there but it was hiding. When I did finally find it, it went up really high, like 190....it would climb back down to 167 but that just worries me. :( The next day I looked and I found it and it sat around 173 but then I heard a loud noise and it hit 200 and disappeared. I think the baby is hitting the probe causing the number to jump. That is what I'm going to tell myself to ease my fears. I googled it and did not like what I saw about it being a high hr. :( It has NEVER been that high at the doctor, so I hope I'm just being silly.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I don't have a doppler! I don't think my heart can take it.
> 
> Congrats giggle! Be sure to tell him that penis story as soon as he's old enough to understand! ;)Click to expand...

Your bump is lovely. Don't guys know that we are sensitive, geez. lol :hugs:

Also, I usually love having my doppler but lately it has become more fear than calming, for sure. I read about a high heart rate leading to the doctor telling this mama that her baby had trisomy 13 and that her baby was dying....I was like..omg close google...don't look back.


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations on a boy gigglebox! 

I&#8217;m really struggling with fatigue at the moment it&#8217;s part tiredness and part not feeling like I can be bothered to do anything. I&#8217;m on medication for anxiety and I&#8217;m wondering if my low dosage is not enough during pregnancy but at the same time I don&#8217;t wanna increase it. I find I&#8217;m at my worst when my partner is on a late shift. 

As of next week for two weeks I&#8217;m on my reduced hours at work and then the week after that we are going on holiday so I&#8217;ve got 3 weeks of less hours and I&#8217;m hoping after that il be a bit better. This pregnancy has really effected me emotionally and mentally and although I&#8217;m really excited I&#8217;m just fed up of feeling so crap and was hoping it be better in the second tri but as of yet I still feel down


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> Congratulations on a boy gigglebox!
> 
> Im really struggling with fatigue at the moment its part tiredness and part not feeling like I can be bothered to do anything. Im on medication for anxiety and Im wondering if my low dosage is not enough during pregnancy but at the same time I dont wanna increase it. I find Im at my worst when my partner is on a late shift.
> 
> As of next week for two weeks Im on my reduced hours at work and then the week after that we are going on holiday so Ive got 3 weeks of less hours and Im hoping after that il be a bit better. This pregnancy has really effected me emotionally and mentally and although Im really excited Im just fed up of feeling so crap and was hoping it be better in the second tri but as of yet I still feel down

Same! I really wanted this pregnancy. I prayed for this pregnancy but the joy was taken from it as soon as I started bleeding that night. Now, all I do is worry. I'm sorry you are feeling down as well and I hope we both get to feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else not feel pregnant during the 2nd tri? because of my anterior placenta I can't feel anything for a while yet, I've had ligament pains recently so I think things are on track but it's just weird to me to not have symptoms still lol. I hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait to find out more about your little ones!
> 
> I still have sore boobs and sometimes a tummy twinge, but I've been feeling "less" pregnant the last week or two also, which makes me nervous (what doesn't?)
> 
> Also everybody's bumps look so much more pregnant than mine. My always-sensitive husband told me mine looks like a beer belly. I don't even like beer. :cry:
> 
> Missmarple- I totally understand about the small bump, I sometimes have to look in a mirror to go " oh, there it is" but each bump will be different, this is my 3rd pregnancy so I started to show sooner, it's just a matter of it catching up I think. Your hubby could use nicer comparisons, I know I'd have whacked mine if he made that comment in jest.Click to expand...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Mwel- Yes, google is awful! I remember having a concern about my anterior placenta with this pregnancy and read some horrid stuff! Fortunately I had my check up the next day and my Doctor laid all that 'rubbish' to rest. If you can call your Doc/Midwife and ask her about it, I trust them more than google now that inaccurate information is flooding the interwebs, even google :/ I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mwel8819

Ha! I just noticed that my ticker was off by 5 years on how long we had been married. Too funny!

Thank you, Cuddle, I hope she can put my mind at ease but nothing will completely do it until I have my anatomy scan, I'm sure.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Wriggley and Mwel, I hope you guys can find your happiness soon. Anxiety is a real beast, I know.

Cuddlebug, believe me, I wanted to whack him, but he never really gets it. :dohh:

At least I know when I do get compliments from him that they are totally sincere!

Tomorrow is 14 weeks for me, I don't know that I look any different than last week.


----------



## RandaPanda

Congrats on the boys, Giggle and Lexi!

I've had an anterior placenta for all three viable pregnancies - this time, I felt flutters a few weeks ago, but then nothing more recently which had me worried (especially as we were at our cottage for the past two weeks without the doppler, so I couldn't check things) but everything seems okay. I also don't feel very pregnant and my bump is definitely more beer belly/food baby than actual baby belly. I just look way thicker than normal, and it's not a good look for me, haha! We finally told our kids and both sets of parents. A few friends know, but I'm waiting until our anatomy scan (2 weeks today) to officially announce it. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> Ha! I just noticed that my ticker was off by 5 years on how long we had been married. Too funny!
> 
> Thank you, Cuddle, I hope she can put my mind at ease but nothing will completely do it until I have my anatomy scan, I'm sure.

:hugs: I know how you feel, I am always anxious after huge losses in life, but we both gotta be strong. I hope your scan is soon, I know I'm trying to distract myself because mine isn't anywhere close to being near yet.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Wriggley and Mwel, I hope you guys can find your happiness soon. Anxiety is a real beast, I know.
> 
> Cuddlebug, believe me, I wanted to whack him, but he never really gets it. :dohh:
> 
> At least I know when I do get compliments from him that they are totally sincere!
> 
> Tomorrow is 14 weeks for me, I don't know that I look any different than last week.

oh the mischievousness in me rears it's head. my own hubby likes to be a pill on purpose for the sake of " poking the bear" he used to make whale noises when I was heavy in my last two pregnancies, I got him back good though and he learned that poking the bear was bad. I'm really happy his compliments are really sincere, I guess I'd take the teasing over insincere compliments any day.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

RandaPanda said:


> Congrats on the boys, Giggle and Lexi!
> 
> I've had an anterior placenta for all three viable pregnancies - this time, I felt flutters a few weeks ago, but then nothing more recently which had me worried (especially as we were at our cottage for the past two weeks without the doppler, so I couldn't check things) but everything seems okay. I also don't feel very pregnant and my bump is definitely more beer belly/food baby than actual baby belly. I just look way thicker than normal, and it's not a good look for me, haha! We finally told our kids and both sets of parents. A few friends know, but I'm waiting until our anatomy scan (2 weeks today) to officially announce it. Can't come soon enough!

According to your ticker you and I are both spot on. Having an anterior really makes any 'movements' limited and that is a big frustrating, I'm glad everything seems ok for you too. I'm sure I'd know if something was up, but feeling 'normal' is just weird to me lol. I think if my anxiety gets to me I can ask my Doc to come in sooner for peace of mind. Being at a cottage sounds so nice and relaxing! Hoping your reveal goes awesomely :D


----------



## NovaStar

Definitely feeling less pregnant during second trimester, lots of ligament pains and sore boobs though. No real bump, just a little belly pooch.

Congrats, Giggle and Lexi! We find out gender tomorrow and Im 99% sure its a boy, too. Just a feeling and timing of ovulation and BDing. Ill be really shocked if its a girl! But Ill be thrilled with either.


----------



## Kiwiberry

How exciting Nova!!!

My bump is huge!! I think maybe it's because it's my 3rd. Its definitely a lot bigger for 16 weeks than it was with my 2nd. Must be a big swimming pool for this one.

I have a feeling I'm having another little princess.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm also fairly big for my gestation but this is #3 also. I think I just look fat though, especially at the end of the day omg

Kiwi are you hoping for one or the other?

Symptoms question...anyone ever get what I call "nausea burps"? It's a feeling like you're going to be sick to your stomach and it travels up like you're going to puke, but then somewhere along the way it turns into a sneeze. It is seriously bizarre but I have been having this all first trimester


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> Ha! I just noticed that my ticker was off by 5 years on how long we had been married. Too funny!
> 
> Thank you, Cuddle, I hope she can put my mind at ease but nothing will completely do it until I have my anatomy scan, I'm sure.
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel, I am always anxious after huge losses in life, but we both gotta be strong. I hope your scan is soon, I know I'm trying to distract myself because mine isn't anywhere close to being near yet.Click to expand...

I really don't think I will get a scan until Sept unless they put me in the high risk category because of my bleed at the beginning but I haven't been told that. It would be nice if she wanted to reassure me but I bet I will just get to listen to the hb next appt. So I'm right there with you. I'll be waiting until Sept.


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> Wriggley and Mwel, I hope you guys can find your happiness soon. Anxiety is a real beast, I know.
> 
> Cuddlebug, believe me, I wanted to whack him, but he never really gets it. :dohh:
> 
> At least I know when I do get compliments from him that they are totally sincere!
> 
> Tomorrow is 14 weeks for me, I don't know that I look any different than last week.
> 
> oh the mischievousness in me rears it's head. my own hubby likes to be a pill on purpose for the sake of " poking the bear" he used to make whale noises when I was heavy in my last two pregnancies, I got him back good though and he learned that poking the bear was bad. I'm really happy his compliments are really sincere, I guess I'd take the teasing over insincere compliments any day.Click to expand...

Haha! My hubby has a bad habit of saying things in a deep fat voice...like if I say I want some ice cream he says "Baby want ice cream"...not cool guy, not cool.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Definitely feeling less pregnant during second trimester, lots of ligament pains and sore boobs though. No real bump, just a little belly pooch.
> 
> Congrats, Giggle and Lexi! We find out gender tomorrow and Im 99% sure its a boy, too. Just a feeling and timing of ovulation and BDing. Ill be really shocked if its a girl! But Ill be thrilled with either.

Update us when you know and good luck!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg this baby... I think he&#8217;s got some long toe nails or something.... he stretches and it&#8217;s slightly painful, like he&#8217;s digging/climbing my uterus with his toes or something.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow i'm amazed you can feel so much movement!

I *think* i felt subtle taps several days ago but nothing since.


----------



## mwel8819

Oh I'm definitely being stretched. I feel little tumbles every now and then but I still wonder if they are still gas. I'm hoping in the next week or two that I will feel full movements. They say you feel them sooner with the second+.


----------



## countryblonde

I wish I was feeling more! Third baby, felt my other 2 super early and this time nothing...my anxiety is through the roof about it. I literally have no pregnancy symptom except the growing belly. My husband keeps telling me theres nothing to worry about. I havent had a Dr appointment since 13 weeks and I wont have one until after my 20 week scan. I'm going mental over here!! I thought 100 percent I would feel some kicks by now. 

Congrats for all those who have found out! I'm leaning towards girl at this point. Just seems to be a different pregnancy than with my boys. Havent taken a pic in a few weeks but i will try to remember so I can update


----------



## Emsabub

ER, giggle & mwel its amazing you can all feel something! That must be lovely. 

Country maybe this ones just a bit shy, no symptoms isnt all bad I think &#9786;&#65039; Im leaning girl my end too :pink:

Girls Im awful at keeping up with this thread so I think Ill just look in from the outside. Im sorry I wasnt very good at responding to everyone &#128532; Hope you all have wonderful healthy pregnancies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I'm freaking out. I look really huge for 16w, I asked Google and it's normal for short women with short abdomen to show sooner, but by this much? I haven't had a scan yet because of my insurance and I feel like I'm having twins :shock:. I guess it doesn't help that my shirt and bra are too big, it's what I had left from my last pregnancy and I am not as heavy weight wise as I used to be. 

For anyone curious I'm 5 ft 2 in tall

Spoiler


----------



## Kiwiberry

countryblonde, I'm leaning towards girl too. Although my lack of symptoms makes me think boy sometimes, even though I know that doesn't really count lol.

Emsabub, it's ok hun :hugs:.


----------



## countryblonde

Kiwi do you have pics from 16 weeks during your last pregnancies? I would say your a little big but yeah third pregnancy short torso...I think those things would definitely work against you


----------



## Kiwiberry

countryblonde said:


> Kiwi do you have pics from 16 weeks during your last pregnancies? I would say your a little big but yeah third pregnancy short torso...I think those things would definitely work against you

I do but I have to really dig around for them. I don't think it's twins but it's really freaking me out.


----------



## countryblonde

I wouldnt worry too much...I think id rather feel too big..I just took another bump pic and I have barely any change in the last 4 week's...I'm so bad at worrying
 



Attached Files:







6312018184543.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NovaStar

Sorry to interrupt...

IT'S A GIRL!!

omg I'm shocked and so excited! Can't wait to tell the family. My daughter is going to be so excited.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Nova on team :pink:!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

countryblonde said:


> I wouldnt worry too much...I think id rather feel too big..I just took another bump pic and I have barely any change in the last 4 week's...I'm so bad at worrying

You look great hun, and I see a big difference! To me it looks like your bump is twice as big as it was.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Sorry to interrupt...
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!!
> 
> omg I'm shocked and so excited! Can't wait to tell the family. My daughter is going to be so excited.

Congrats on the girl!!! Glad to have another in the XX crew.

Here's my 14 week bump - I think it does look rounder today but that may be this clingy shirt.

I feel really unqualified to give opinions on anybody else's bump. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







week14bump2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> ER, giggle & mwel its amazing you can all feel something! That must be lovely.
> 
> Country maybe this ones just a bit shy, no symptoms isn&#8217;t all bad I think &#9786;&#65039; I&#8217;m leaning girl my end too :pink:
> 
> Girls I&#8217;m awful at keeping up with this thread so I think I&#8217;ll just look in from the outside. I&#8217;m sorry I wasn&#8217;t very good at responding to everyone &#65533;&#65533; Hope you all have wonderful healthy pregnancies &#10084;&#65039;

We enjoy your company and please keep us posted how you're doing.... I wish you would stay and just post when you can:hugs:

Kiwiberry I'm 5'2 too! I feel I'm not too far away from the pop! Lol
But your last pic wouldn't to load on my phone 

Congrats on baby girl Nova!!!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Sorry to interrupt...
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!!
> 
> omg I'm shocked and so excited! Can't wait to tell the family. My daughter is going to be so excited.

Congrats Nova :D :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> Emsabub said:
> 
> 
> ER, giggle & mwel its amazing you can all feel something! That must be lovely.
> 
> Country maybe this ones just a bit shy, no symptoms isnt all bad I think &#9786;&#65039; Im leaning girl my end too :pink:
> 
> Girls Im awful at keeping up with this thread so I think Ill just look in from the outside. Im sorry I wasnt very good at responding to everyone &#65533;&#65533; Hope you all have wonderful healthy pregnancies &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> We enjoy your company and please keep us posted how you're doing.... I wish you would stay and just post when you can:hugs:
> 
> Kiwiberry I'm 5'2 too! I feel I'm not too far away from the pop! Lol
> But your last pic wouldn't to load on my phone
> 
> Congrats on baby girl Nova!!!Click to expand...

Yay another shortie in the group!! :yipee:
Sorry my pic wouldn't load for you :(


----------



## WantingababyF

Congrats Nova on your Girl! How exciting :D 
Oh ladies you all have such lovely bumps. My tiny bump only comes out at night time or if im bursting for the toilet! 
Id love to have a cute bump like all of you. Im putting it down to being a very tiny 5ft2 girl and first pregnancy. Hanging for the day i pop! :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

WantingababyF said:


> Congrats Nova on your Girl! How exciting :D
> Oh ladies you all have such lovely bumps. My tiny bump only comes out at night time or if im bursting for the toilet!
> Id love to have a cute bump like all of you. Im putting it down to being a very tiny 5ft2 girl and first pregnancy. Hanging for the day i pop! :D

It's definitely because it's your first pregnancy. It happens that way with all of us, the first pregnancy always takes a while to really show. I'm the same height as you and I think I was probably around 20 to 25 weeks before it actually started to really become obvious to anyone but me. My first was born at 27 weeks and I think my bump is bigger now then I was when I gave birth to her.

The father of my two children; his girlfriend is a week and a half further along than I am, she's not even showing as in obviously pregnant and she's the same height as me. This is also her first pregnancy.


----------



## WantingababyF

Thanks Kiwi I thought that would be the case. Even though my bump is small people are still noticing because im usually so tiny. So i am happy about that.

Its is funny I am complaining my bump is too small, but I have a funny feeling I will regret that when it gets alot bigger :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

I already regret wanting a big bump :(. With my first pregnancy I was overweight and a lot heavier then I lost 100lbs before I became pregnant the 3rd time. I'm just going to assume that my bump is huge because it's my third pregnancy. I'm too scared to think about twins. I was in XS clothes with a flat tummy before this pregnancy, let's hope I bounce right back.


----------



## Kiwiberry

This difference is just scary, this is a before I became pregnant and obviously me right now comparison. I mean the difference is HUGE. My boobs are even huge now in comparison :shock:. I'm also not normally that white, I used a filter to make the picture a little less blurry because I don't have a good phone right now. The one I used in the before picture is actually better than the one I have now.
 



Attached Files:







Resized_IMG_20180731_232617_205000_195.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WantingababyF

Wow It is a huge difference. If it's reassuring at all my mum had 5 children. The first 2 boys and she was fairly normal sized, But for me the 3rd pregnancy she said she got big very quickly, and her boobs grew huge. With the first 2 they didn't grow much at all. Hopefully you will be able to get your scan soon to put your mind at ease :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

WantingababyF said:


> Wow It is a huge difference. If it's reassuring at all my mum had 5 children. The first 2 boys and she was fairly normal sized, But for me the 3rd pregnancy she said she got big very quickly, and her boobs grew huge. With the first 2 they didn't grow much at all. Hopefully you will be able to get your scan soon to put your mind at ease :)

Oh wow that really does make me feel better :hugs:. Is your mama short like us? I think the same thing that happened to your mom is happening to me now.

I really do want twins, I think it would be really cute. Then the other part of me is telling myself damn you're crazy don't even think that.

My two princesses I have now are very active and very much a handful already lol.


----------



## WantingababyF

Yes my mum isn't too tall. Only a little taller than us. She is slim like us too. 
Twins would be really sweet, but i could not imagine handling 2 newborns at the same time, let alone with 2 other girls. Although your probably quite the professional when it comes to handling newborns by now : D


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Emsabub! Im Crap too! Haha

Congrats on the girly Nova! <3

Kiwi I wouldn't worry too much you actually don't look that big to me. Well not in comparison to me and my other pregnancies lol! With my 3rd I literally had a bump like yours at 14 weeks. I get big fast and then usually plateau for a while. U may carry alot of water. I do. When are you expected to have a scan? Although I can imagine hard work. Twins are a major blessing xx

Do any of you ladies have names picked out yet? Xx


----------



## Emsabub

Thanks girls &#10084;&#65039; 

Theres only one girls name I really like at the moment and thats Daisy Elizabeth, so hopefully my instinct is right&#129310;


----------



## WantingababyF

Hi Lexi, 
Ive really struggled with boys names i have had girls names from the very start. Although I have always known the middle names. Now Hubby and I are warming up to 2 names. 
Isieldor and Auberon, to go with the middle names Carl Finnegan. Carl is after my dad that Passed away last year after battling brain cancer for 6 years. 
It is tradition for our family to have unusual names, so trying to stick to that.
What about yourself?


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

WantingababyF said:


> Hi Lexi,
> Ive really struggled with boys names i have had girls names from the very start. Although I have always known the middle names. Now Hubby and I are warming up to 2 names.
> Isieldor and Auberon, to go with the middle names Carl Finnegan. Carl is after my dad that Passed away last year after battling brain cancer for 6 years.
> It is tradition for our family to have unusual names, so trying to stick to that.
> What about yourself?

Oh I really like auberon! Xx

It's actually strange as I had 2 girls names and 2 boys names picked out when I found out I was finally pregnant again. But I was torn between which of each I preferred for a singletons! Then bam! Identical twins so I got to use both girls or both boys! My girls names were going to be Avery-Grace and Everly-Faith but as I'm now having boys they will be Abel Jameson and Tobias Jaxx 

Linzi xx


----------



## RandaPanda

Congrats, Nova!! :pink:


----------



## RandaPanda

Is anyone getting photos done?
We did a professional shoot for our announcement of baby #2 and newborn photos for both boys, and last night, I decided to just book us in for a package that includes a mini announcement shoot, maternity shoot and then newborn shoot with a great photographer. My husband balked at the price, but it was actually a very good promotion the photographer was having, so I jumped on it. I've never wanted professional maternity photos, but realized that this is 99.9% the last time I'll be pregnant, so maybe I should capture it. Hopefully she can make me look better than how I feel :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

No photos for me sadly, can't afford them atm :cry:. That might change in the future though. 

I'm the opposite, girls names are the hardest for me. I've had a boys name picked out for years lol.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

I won't be having any maternity photos done as they just arnt for me but I will get all Newborn and further photos as I'm fortunate that my best friend is a photographer so I get all mine for free! A few examples lol x
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1495959332468.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1495959289091.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1495959484886.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









FB_IMG_1495959074085.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1495959155555.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## countryblonde

We have no names whatsoever. We literally cant agree on anything...its quite frustrating. We have very different opinions on names...always have...

As for pictures I am 100% having them done this time..I was going to last time but I went into labor the day that i was supposed to gave them. This will be my last pregnancy for sure so i really want them to remember my bump


----------



## WantingababyF

I will not have Maternity photos done as I absolutely hate being infront of a camera (Im pretty sure I ruined 90% of my wedding photos) I will be getting Newborn photos however so I can get some lovely memories of the little babe. :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I don&#8217;t know if I posted about this already or not...We can&#8217;t decide on baby&#8217;s last name. My last name is x-y, my sons last name is x, and my husband&#8217;s last name is y. 

I prefer to have both of my babies have the same last name, which is my maiden name. Idk what to do!


----------



## RandaPanda

I just finally changed my last name to my married name in July - we are about to celebrate our 7th anniversary. My kids have my husband's last name, and I wanted to have the same one as them, so made the switch :) 

For first names, I'm itching to use one of the girl names I love. We have a few boys names that are on the list, but I find them way harder and like very few names. 

Another good reason for me to get photos done - I can't take a selfie to save my life :haha: Here's a terrible early morning pic of my bump...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180801_080330830_BURST001.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MissMarpleFan

ER, could you change your other childs last name to X-Y? Your husband might feel really left out if nobody has his name.

My sister in law is Italian-American so she kept her name. The kids have my brothers name but super Italian first names.

I will possibly get bump photos as my cousins wife is a photographer, I hadnt really thought about it. When do people usually do that?

I am still thinking to use my late grandmothers names  Margot Carol. I feel the names of that generation are due for a comeback, and I like the idea of honoring family and the name meanings - Pearl and Joyous Song.

I also really like the name Carla though.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

I know how you ladies feel about bump size, this is my third time around and mine is on the small side, makes me worry probably more than it should lol. I've heard that bumps really vary and so long as there is gradual growth things should be ok.

With this pregnancy I am worried about every single thing, it's kinda hard to chill when I haven't felt anything yet. Especially since my bump seems bigger on some days, and not so much as a pudge on others, it's confusing to me a bit *shrug*

about photos: I wish I could afford to! I haven;t decided if this is my last pregnancy, but if I could I so would as this is a rainbow baby. I think more likely we will do newborn shoots to match the little sprouts Big sister and Big brother ( in heaven) so there is a sense of fairness between them. That and the hubby is already eyeballing me with the wallet lol!!

Lexi- we finally picked out ours and found some we could agree on :giggle: especially after having to give up on my #1 girl name I was set on since before I conceived this little one. Dh's cousin was pregnant to our surprise and totally took the name after we told them what we were thinking of if we ever had another girl, she totally ran with it, same spelling at all *shrug* But it gave us the chance to find names we BOTH liked lol.

If little sprout is a girl we are going with Alexandra Dominique and for a boy Caleb Alexander.

have you ladies gotten anything for your little sweeties yet?


----------



## NovaStar

I have a friend who offered to do maternity and newborn photos...but she lives in another state. She said shed be happy to travel but I feel kinda weird about it. She would be coming in mid-January when its the worst snowy weather and flights dont come into our little airport...so shed have to drive. Sounds like way too much hassle for some photos. But I guess thats her choice? Lol

Oh I love name hunting. We already have three names we love...the front runner is Raya Noelle (RAY-uh), my favorite is Juno Evangeline but my husband isnt too keen on Juno. We also like Esmé and Cleo. Right now, it feels like her name is meant to be Raya...it means friend in Hebrew and my daughters name is Nova..so they both reference light in some way. I really like it but Im so changeable when it comes to name, well see how I feel next week. 

With my daughter we went to the hospital with three name combos, well probably do the same with this one. I just cant commit without seeing my baby first.

After we found out it was a girl yesterday, we picked up a couple little things from the store. We have a lot of stuff already because of my daughter...but I still want some new things!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Nova - It's really fortunate you have most of what you need :) of sprout is a girl it will be very much the same save for some bigger items. I couldn't help myself and got a neutral crib bedding set that has cute adorable Owls on them, I'm a nut for owls lol!


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Sorry to interrupt...
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!!
> 
> omg I'm shocked and so excited! Can't wait to tell the family. My daughter is going to be so excited.

Woot! Yay!!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## mwel8819

We will definitely do pics again. I had a friend do them last time and I absolutely loved them! I'll post a couple of our old ones.

As for names, I am in love with ours. It was super easy to settle on a girl's name but the boy's name was so much harder. A girl will be Gracelynn Mae (Call her Gracie Mae). Our daughter's name is Gabriella Kae (We call her Gabby Kae). So it just made sense. A Boy will be named Gavin Tyler. Nothing thoughtful except I wanted another G name. lol!
 



Attached Files:







10672260_10204442656882555_5843798759037947417_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









1380460_10204493910763870_1509769696628545405_n.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emsabub

Mwel those photos are lovely! I love that little flowery waistband!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> We will definitely do pics again. I had a friend do them last time and I absolutely loved them! I'll post a couple of our old ones.
> 
> As for names, I am in love with ours. It was super easy to settle on a girl's name but the boy's name was so much harder. A girl will be Gracelynn Mae (Call her Gracie Mae). Our daughter's name is Gabriella Kae (We call her Gabby Kae). So it just made sense. A Boy will be named Gavin Tyler. Nothing thoughtful except I wanted another G name. lol!

Super cute all around <3


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Mwel those photos are lovely! I love that little flowery waistband!

Thank you! It is called a maternity sash and I always planned on doing newborn pics with it and laying it on Gabby...can't remember that we did though. lol!


----------



## Wriggley

If this baby is a boy we are calling him Parker but we literally have no girls names we like at the moment. I like Harper but our surname begins with H and I&#8217;m not sure if I like the HH sound as it&#8217;s a bit too flowy


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel love that sash! I've wanted to do something like that but have felt it wasn't appropriate for expecting boys. 

My SIL took a fee pics for us last time. I do the family photos usually though, so I did a few for her and did my own newborn pics. I'll see what I can dig up on my phone but I just cleared it off :/ 

And yes, we have a lot for ds3! All of ds2's old stuff! :haha: we need pig ticket items though -- a second crib/toddler bed, double stroller, and *gulp* a van.


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> If this baby is a boy we are calling him Parker but we literally have no girls names we like at the moment. I like Harper but our surname begins with H and Im not sure if I like the HH sound as its a bit too flowy

I love the name Parker. Very cute.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Mwel love that sash! I've wanted to do something like that but have felt it wasn't appropriate for expecting boys.
> 
> My SIL took a fee pics for us last time. I do the family photos usually though, so I did a few for her and did my own newborn pics. I'll see what I can dig up on my phone but I just cleared it off :/
> 
> And yes, we have a lot for ds3! All of ds2's old stuff! :haha: we need pig ticket items though -- a second crib/toddler bed, double stroller, and *gulp* a van.

I've seen mama's do it for boys too. It is still cute. It's your bump. <3

Yes, we need a van as well or at least an SUV. That won't happen until next year though.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Lovely names everyone, some really unique that I haven't heard of, love it!
Van's or SUV's are really handy and a really good investment I think.

Mwel&Giggle: the sashes are adorable, I think doing one with a boy scheme would be just as cute <3 I'd consider it, but the hubs and I are going to keep the gender a secret to everyone else once we found out. 

A good friend of mine suggested it after her shower, she has a cute little girl and only got frilly dresses vs things she needed. I figure it'd be fun for everyone to find out later anyway, but I know for sure I'm not waiting lol! Gosh, only less than 4 week's I'll get to find out which team I'm on :D 

on a random note ( sorry, I'm pretty chatty since I've not had much interaction this week with adults) I finally ordered what my hubs calls " the preggo barrier" pillow, my sides have been so sore that I think it's time to invest in one.


----------



## Emsabub

Wriggley Parker is cute! Its usually the way if you dont have a name for one or the other gender and thats what you end up with in the end. Theres just too many names to look through &#128553;

Giggle that must be lovely to do your own, my partner is a photographer but I lack inspiration. If you find any of the old photos you should show us! 

Cuddle are you good at keeping it a secret? I dont know how you restrain yourself from slipping it out, thats some willpower to me :haha: 
Those four weeks will fly by though, its only two & a half til I find out.. Im still convinced for team :pink:
Is that pillow like the big cuddle sort of thing? 

Also has ever tried or heard of the UpSpring breastfeeding pillow? My boobs are so, ahem, droopy for my age & Im really worried I wont be able to breastfeed :( This thing apparently pushes up the boob but not sure if I want to spend £20 to find out its a gimmick &#128532;


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Parker can be a girl's name too, like actress Parker Posey.

I couldn't resist yesterday, and bought maybe-Margo's first cat pajamas. I just love the little feet.

I so need to get the room ready before I start buying stuff though.

What do you experienced moms think of this newborn baby checklist?

https://www.thebump.com/a/checklist-baby-essentials
 



Attached Files:







catJams.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Emsabub said:


> Cuddle are you good at keeping it a secret? I don&#8217;t know how you restrain yourself from slipping it out, that&#8217;s some willpower to me :haha:
> Those four weeks will fly by though, it&#8217;s only two & a half til I find out.. I&#8217;m still convinced for team :pink:
> Is that pillow like the big cuddle sort of thing?
> 
> Also has ever tried or heard of the UpSpring breastfeeding pillow? My boobs are so, ahem, droopy for my age & I&#8217;m really worried I won&#8217;t be able to breastfeed :( This thing apparently pushes up the boob but not sure if I want to spend £20 to find out it&#8217;s a gimmick &#55357;&#56852;

It's going to be one heck of a challenge lol! But I know I can tell my friend who is helping me host the Halloween shower party and my hubby. So long as I can tell at least them I can keep it mum lol. The challenge is more people pushing and prodding, but I figure the more they prod the more I'll be stubborn and keep mum lol :D

when are you finding out if you are on team :pink: ? I keep losing track of dates lol. I used to feel so strongly I was on team :blue: but recently those feelings have gone up in the air, gosh I cannot wait!

yup! the pillow is to help support the growing belly, legs and neck. I used to have one years ago but the hubby " maliciously" threw it out because he got jealous lol! :haha: he used to be a cuddler, now he knows how hot a preggo body temp can get and has no more jealously over pillows lol!
I just looked up the upspring pillow you were talking about, off hand it looks very gimmicky but I think your MW/Doc might have a better idea or maybe they can point you in the direction of a lactation consultant who would know the ins and outs of working trends vs gimmicks :)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Parker can be a girl's name too, like actress Parker Posey.
> 
> I couldn't resist yesterday, and bought maybe-Margo's first cat pajamas. I just love the little feet.
> 
> I so need to get the room ready before I start buying stuff though.
> 
> What do you experienced moms think of this newborn baby checklist?
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/a/checklist-baby-essentials

Those footies are so cute!! <3


----------



## Emsabub

Missmarple thats adorable &#128525;&#128525; 

Cuddles I think it will be! At least telling at one person will help a little bit. Excitement just becomes too much really so I applaud you. 
I find out August 20th! We couldve had an early scan but I feel like that takes away part of the magic of the 20 week one so we decided not to. We might do a 4D one though later on like I did with my first. 
I could see mine getting jealous too but hell soon realise its too much, he hates the heatwave were in at the moment anyway, so do I :( I think I will ask the Mw though, I just need something to pull them up really :haha: Im only 25 and Ive never had straight forward boobs, they grew almost overnight & had no time to support themselves :( I pumped with Ava for a couple of weeks, Id rather do it properly this time but even if I have to pump at least its still breastmilk.


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarple- good checklist! Here are some of my experiences. You can never have too many onesies for the first year. The first 10 months is going to consist of a lot of spit up, drool, and blow outs. Some days I went through 4 onesies. Get a TON of spit up cloths, I actually used washable diaper inserts. Weird? Maybe, but cheap and super easy to pack and super absorbable. You wont care about how cute they are when your baby spits up all over you. Also, cloth bibs to catch the drool before it gets all over the onesie or cute outfit. Godsend.

We never used a changing table. Ever. We used our bed, the floor, the couch...we just put down a puppy pee pad under baby in case of leakage. Easy peasy and disposable and cheap.

We didnt use a crib until 8 months, ours slept in her bassinet until then. She also rejected pacifiers at first until we found the brand she liked at about 2 months old. So just try different kinds if baby doesnt immediately like the one you have. Also, a lot of mamas say you dont need a little bath tub but we LOVED ours. Easier than the sink, IMO. But everyone is different. Oh, and get lots of extra towels. Once you use the crib put towels under the sheet in case of blowouts. 

The one thing I couldnt live without was the Angel monitor. You put it under the bassinet mattress and it can detect if your baby stops breathing at night and will alert you. It was the only way I could sleep at night!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just one comment since I have to make it quick, I've used a changing table with both girls in fact I used the same one. it makes changing diapers a lot easier, I'm a bit paranoid and scared of germs / poopy getting on the bed or the carpet. You can find really cheap changing tables on clearance. The one I have is just a mix of plastic and wood. I bought it at Buy Buy Baby. It also helped me to keep all the diapers and wipes in one spot since it had a shelf underneath the changing part. I also liked that I could stand up and change diapers. It didn't seem to be as big of a deal when they are newborns but once they start eating food it can be a big help for poopy explosions.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Ems: I think so too, that and maybe it's easier for me since this is my 3rd and I've already had a boy and a girl :D

Missmarple- I didn't use the changing table my first pregnancy, but I loved the changing mat/pad! We took that anywhere we could and loved that it can have covers that make cleaning easier. My second and this pregnancy we have a crib that has a changing table standard so we may use it since it is there. 

Nova- awesome advice! I already forgot about the blow outs and spit ups, most certainly great must haves.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks so much for the input ladies!

Ironically, a changing table is the one thing I already have as my aunt gave me her old one a few years ago. It's basically a chest of drawers with a folding top. I just need to buy the mattress top thingie for it.

Does everybody start baby in a bassinette for months before the crib too?
My house isn't really that big so it's not like the baby's room is far away.


----------



## Emsabub

Nova I completely agree with the extra clothes and all, though Im a bugger for not keeping up with my washing so I need a bit of a kick up the bum I think. 

Kiwi hope youre doing okay &#9786;&#65039;

Cuddle thats a good point, its still exciting though! Keep them guessing, is she isnt she :p 

Missmarple I used the Moses basket for 6 months until my first outgrew it. It was nice being close to her but then again I lived with my mum & dad at the time so there wasnt anywhere else for her to sleep. 
I managed to get a free changing table. I think it was more for extra storage & it was free. I didnt have one with Ava so well see if it ends up being useful or not!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Thanks so much for the input ladies!
> 
> Ironically, a changing table is the one thing I already have as my aunt gave me her old one a few years ago. It's basically a chest of drawers with a folding top. I just need to buy the mattress top thingie for it.
> 
> Does everybody start baby in a bassinette for months before the crib too?
> My house isn't really that big so it's not like the baby's room is far away.

For us it was easier to have the baby in our room for the first few months to make night time changing and feeding easier on us. I'm also a worry wart so I want them as close to me as safely possible, so I think a bassinet is a great start. If it will make it easier for you and set your mind at ease then yes, I totally think it's a wonderful idea :flower:

Ems- It totally is! Definitely looking forward to it <3 and hearing about if your hunch on LO being team pink is spot on :D


----------



## FuzzyLlama7

Had our gender scan today (16+3 weeks) and baby is a BOY!!&#128153;
Something about his face/profile just looks so cute!! We got a sneak in 4D too
 



Attached Files:







547AAE9B-001F-462C-8995-9F7269DC6CE3.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mwel8819

I want to come back and read this when I have more time to answer tonight. I will say we didn't buy a changing table. We used her dresser and just put a pad on top of it and changed her that way. :)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

FuzzyLlama7 said:


> Had our gender scan today (16+3 weeks) and baby is a BOY!!&#128153;
> Something about his face/profile just looks so cute!! We got a sneak in 4D too

Congrats on your little man and being on team:blue: He does look like a little cutie <3


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats on being team blue, Fuzzyllama! Thats awesome. And he does look super adorable. 

I think its so funny that everyone finds different things useful. I have a friend who loves the changing table, too, but she has three other little ones running around so I can see how changing on the floor isnt always an option. I always felt weird changing my baby on a table, sideways. I liked the front way better and I could do that on a bed or floor much easier. Plus, potty pads underneath always kept things clean. But my daughter wants a big blowout baby. She didnt have many messes. Just a lot of spit up thanks to reflux the first few months.


----------



## NovaStar

Here is baby girl. Since we are sharing photos! Thought Id try and figure it out...loving all of these! I have to say, at my 12 weeks scan her head was flatter in the front which made me think she was a boy. My, how things can change in a few weeks!
 



Attached Files:







CF4FD526-5C05-41EF-B444-732090DDFFE9.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Here is baby girl. Since we are sharing photos! Thought Id try and figure it out...loving all of these! I have to say, at my 12 weeks scan her head was flatter in the front which made me think she was a boy. My, how things can change in a few weeks!

she is so cute! Oh I'm so tempted to share my 13 week scan but I feel that it'd probably defeat the purpose of the 20 week one that's coming up. 

The one thing keeping me busy from my impatience is planning the sprinkle shower, which has turned into a Halloween costume party, I've got a cheeky/fun idea for the cake that is going to surprise everyone :happydance: instead of using the color of the sex for the frosting or cake, it's going to be all white and flavored based on the sex! I mean what's a Halloween party without a trick, so it'd be a trick in a treat :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Thanks so much for the input ladies!
> 
> Ironically, a changing table is the one thing I already have as my aunt gave me her old one a few years ago. It's basically a chest of drawers with a folding top. I just need to buy the mattress top thingie for it.
> 
> Does everybody start baby in a bassinette for months before the crib too?
> My house isn't really that big so it's not like the baby's room is far away.

I never used the bassinet I used something similar called a rock and play. They both loved it. I had to keep them at an incline, they had reflux pretty bad from being born premature.

Nova, I'm one of the people that likes to change sideways lol. I feel weird changing from the front. I have the same issue as your friend, my oldest likes to come and watch me change her sister and she can't seem to stay away from the poopy diapers :haha:. I'm always paranoid she's going to touch them, she's curious and loves to ask questions. Like why does sissy have to wear a diaper lol.

Oh I also want to recommend this high chair to anyone on a budget. it's been a lifesaver and it turns into a table & chair for when they're older.

https://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Conv...d=1533253405&sr=8-5&ref=mp_s_a_1_5&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Kiwiberry

I edited my post to add a recommendation at the end for anyone that already read what I wrote.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> I edited my post to add a recommendation at the end for anyone that already read what I wrote.

I saw and thank you for sharing! Honestly I'm surprised I've never seen it before. I love how it is a money saver :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I edited my post to add a recommendation at the end for anyone that already read what I wrote.
> 
> I saw and thank you for sharing! Honestly I'm surprised I've never seen it before. I love how it is a money saver :DClick to expand...

It used to only be $30 but I guess for some reason they raised the price.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I edited my post to add a recommendation at the end for anyone that already read what I wrote.
> 
> I saw and thank you for sharing! Honestly I'm surprised I've never seen it before. I love how it is a money saver :DClick to expand...
> 
> It used to only be $30 but I guess for some reason they raised the price.Click to expand...

I'm sure it will come down once sales hit, it's definitely a good registry addition. The one I had frustrated me to no end I barely used it, this one looks super simple, safe and pinch finger free :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I edited my post to add a recommendation at the end for anyone that already read what I wrote.
> 
> I saw and thank you for sharing! Honestly I'm surprised I've never seen it before. I love how it is a money saver :DClick to expand...
> 
> It used to only be $30 but I guess for some reason they raised the price.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will come down once sales hit, it's definitely a good registry addition. The one I had frustrated me to no end I barely used it, this one looks super simple, safe and pinch finger free :DClick to expand...

Make sure you use the straps, they seem kind of flimsy but they really do work. I don't know how but I lost the straps to mine so now I have to keep an eye on my youngest so she doesn't try and stand up.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Here is baby girl. Since we are sharing photos! Thought Id try and figure it out...loving all of these! I have to say, at my 12 weeks scan her head was flatter in the front which made me think she was a boy. My, how things can change in a few weeks!

Beautiful, healthy scan, Nova! <3 

I'm super emotional and constantly worried that I will find something out that is bad at my 20 week scan. :(


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> NovaStar said:
> 
> 
> Here is baby girl. Since we are sharing photos! Thought Id try and figure it out...loving all of these! I have to say, at my 12 weeks scan her head was flatter in the front which made me think she was a boy. My, how things can change in a few weeks!
> 
> she is so cute! Oh I'm so tempted to share my 13 week scan but I feel that it'd probably defeat the purpose of the 20 week one that's coming up.
> 
> The one thing keeping me busy from my impatience is planning the sprinkle shower, which has turned into a Halloween costume party, I've got a cheeky/fun idea for the cake that is going to surprise everyone :happydance: instead of using the color of the sex for the frosting or cake, it's going to be all white and flavored based on the sex! I mean what's a Halloween party without a trick, so it'd be a trick in a treat :haha:Click to expand...

Too cute! Love the idea!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congrats on the boy Fuzzy!

Ohh I LOVE my dresser/changing table! Huge space saver and i use the table all the time.


----------



## gigglebox

Here's the only pic i could find on my phone. This was just one from SIL's maternity shoot I did.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4411.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Here's the only pic i could find on my phone. This was just one from SIL's maternity shoot I did.

How sweet!


----------



## Kiwiberry

FuzzyLlama7 said:


> Had our gender scan today (16+3 weeks) and baby is a BOY!!&#128153;
> Something about his face/profile just looks so cute!! We got a sneak in 4D too

Congratulations on team :blue:!!! Sorry I missed it the first time around :dohh:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

7 x :blue: and 3 x :pink: so far!!
The boys are definitely taking the lead!!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry- I know what you mean, and thanks for telling me that the straps hold. My son wasn't a climber and was chill, my little sass pants on the other hand is my climber adventure girl lol! I can totally relate ;) and wow yeah! Boys have a huge lead so far :D

mwel- hang in there *hugs* I know how you feel and wish you could have your scan sooner.

giggle- cute! a very well done shoot <3 I'm just posting my unglamorous self in the middle of cleaning my sass pant's room, I feel that my bump is on the small side, which worries me a bit. https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212339926037944&set=a.1362035095604.2047293.1373396155&type=3&theater&comment_id=10212339947078470&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1533315049938642
 



Attached Files:







38424410_10212339926117946_3965976022351872000_o.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> Kiwiberry- I know what you mean, and thanks for telling me that the straps hold. My son wasn't a climber and was chill, my little sass pants on the other hand is my climber adventure girl lol! I can totally relate ;) and wow yeah! Boys have a huge lead so far :D
> 
> mwel- hang in there *hugs* I know how you feel and wish you could have your scan sooner.
> 
> giggle- cute! a very well done shoot <3 I'm just posting my unglamorous self in the middle of cleaning my sass pant's room, I feel that my bump is on the small side, which worries me a bit. https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212339926037944&set=a.1362035095604.2047293.1373396155&type=3&theater&comment_id=10212339947078470&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1533315049938642

How tall are you? I was doing some reading and height makes a huge difference. So does abdomen length. I think mine just looks huge because my abdomen is short and so are my legs :haha:.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry- I know what you mean, and thanks for telling me that the straps hold. My son wasn't a climber and was chill, my little sass pants on the other hand is my climber adventure girl lol! I can totally relate ;) and wow yeah! Boys have a huge lead so far :D
> 
> mwel- hang in there *hugs* I know how you feel and wish you could have your scan sooner.
> 
> giggle- cute! a very well done shoot <3 I'm just posting my unglamorous self in the middle of cleaning my sass pant's room, I feel that my bump is on the small side, which worries me a bit. https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212339926037944&set=a.1362035095604.2047293.1373396155&type=3&theater&comment_id=10212339947078470&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1533315049938642
> 
> How tall are you? I was doing some reading and height makes a huge difference. So does abdomen length. I think mine just looks huge because my abdomen is short and so are my legs :haha:.Click to expand...

I'm 5'4" and on the petite side, I really hope that is all it is, because I feel a lot smaller this round than the last two pregnancies :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry- I know what you mean, and thanks for telling me that the straps hold. My son wasn't a climber and was chill, my little sass pants on the other hand is my climber adventure girl lol! I can totally relate ;) and wow yeah! Boys have a huge lead so far :D
> 
> mwel- hang in there *hugs* I know how you feel and wish you could have your scan sooner.
> 
> giggle- cute! a very well done shoot <3 I'm just posting my unglamorous self in the middle of cleaning my sass pant's room, I feel that my bump is on the small side, which worries me a bit. https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212339926037944&set=a.1362035095604.2047293.1373396155&type=3&theater&comment_id=10212339947078470&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1533315049938642
> 
> How tall are you? I was doing some reading and height makes a huge difference. So does abdomen length. I think mine just looks huge because my abdomen is short and so are my legs :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'4" and on the petite side, I really hope that is all it is, because I feel a lot smaller this round than the last two pregnancies :DClick to expand...

Yeah you look about the same size as me though 2 inches taller. I think I'm retaining a lot of water too. I popped out really quick with this one.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

kiwi- Hmm, maybe I'm not drinking enough water? I have a hard time drinking the gallon a day the doc wants, but I don't want to be full on liquids all day and my body wants me to stop after a certain point. I'll feel better once I see my regular doc on the 17th I think, but cheers on for happy healthy bumps and babes!


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> kiwi- Hmm, maybe I'm not drinking enough water? I have a hard time drinking the gallon a day the doc wants, but I don't want to be full on liquids all day and my body wants me to stop after a certain point. I'll feel better once I see my regular doc on the 17th I think, but cheers on for happy healthy bumps and babes!

I can't really say about whether you're drinking enough or not I'm not a doctor but I can say that some people just retain water more than others. I think I'm one of those people. I agree, I think once you see the baby bouncing around on the screen you'll feel a whole lot better!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh yeah and remember that shirt that I was wearing was way too big for me (so was my bra), my bump actually looks a little smaller when I wear clothes that fit me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

No bread pans but I want this bread so bad!!! :hissy:

https://therecipecritic.com/strawberry-banana-bread/


----------



## cuddlebugluv

kiwi- very good points :) yeah, the appointment can't come soon enough. It won;t be my scan but at least hearing the heart beat will make it better. and aww man, that bread does look yummy!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Wow, so many great posts about new baby stuff, thanks ladies!

I'll have to go back and read them again a few times, and maybe respond some more.

Is anybody else having headaches? I feel like I'm drinking all the time, so I don't know how I could be dehydrated... but we are in the middle of a hot summer!

I've been waking up with them, and I've had one most of today.. :(


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Wow, so many great posts about new baby stuff, thanks ladies!
> 
> I'll have to go back and read them again a few times, and maybe respond some more.
> 
> Is anybody else having headaches? I feel like I'm drinking all the time, so I don't know how I could be dehydrated... but we are in the middle of a hot summer!
> 
> I've been waking up with them, and I've had one most of today.. :(

I've heard it's due to the extra blood we carry/make when pregnant. If you're drinking a lot of water you are doing ok, maybe add some gatorade into it and go to a mildly lit room. For me when my headaches hit it's usually due to extra blood or light sensitivity. I totally feel you about the heat, it's been a whopping mix between 113 and 102 here. wishing you the best alleviation of your headaches soon :flower:


----------



## NovaStar

Headaches? You probably need more magnesium. That helps me a lot.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> No bread pans but I want this bread so bad!!! :hissy:
> 
> https://therecipecritic.com/strawberry-banana-bread/

What about cake pan or an oven-safe pot?


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi that entire page is making my stomach growl.

Miss I've somehow dodged headaches all pregnancy until this last week! I had a bad one last Saturday, another Sunday, and again yesterday. I am good with water and take extra magnesium so not sure what was up. Yesterday's may have been due to skipping my morning coffee (lack of caffeine headache).


----------



## NovaStar

Oh totally! Caffeine withdrawal headaches are the worst. I stopped drinking caffeinated soda a while back and the headaches were intense!! 

I feel like baby girl is starting to really stretch my stomach and rearrange my insides. Either that or Im just really bloated today, which would be weird since I havent been bloated since the first trimester. Well, this is about the time most women really start growing their bellies so I guess its just time! I have this urge to exercise and eat healthy, but the baby craves nothing but fast food. Lol! Oh well. Time to gain some pregnancy weight! *take huge bite out of cheeseburger*


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing great today!

Missmarple: how is your headache? has it eased up a bit?

giggle&nova: I miss coffee, but I can't stand the smell of it anymore lol. It was a giant issue with my morning sickness back in the 1st tri. A nice cool soda sounds so good right now though <3

I've a question: lately I'm a heavy sleeper and sleep through hunger pains, is this something others have experienced and do you think sprout is ok so long as I eat when I do wake up? I've been curious about it but I refuse to google ( it is evil negative nelly with pregnancy horror stories) it's just started as of this week, so it's pretty new and my doc's office is closed :shrug: I'm probably being a worry wart but it feels good to talk it out here.

also, sadly the toddler forum seems to be a ghost town, is it ok if I ask you ladies on how you dealt with your older little ones about back talking issues? my sass pants is getting to be more than just a sassy pants. Any tips on how to redirect her?:wacko:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My headache is still here in a mild way, but I'm much much better today after going to bed really early. Thanks for asking!

I hope going out in the heat today doesn't bring on a relapse. I'm checking out a used rocking chair I saw on facebook classifieds.

It's interesting all the mentions of caffeine helping, I don't know if that's my problem though because I've been drinking a lot of iced tea, so I didn't strictly "give up" caffeine even though I gave up soda.

Bummer about the toddler forum ghost town. Too bad there's not more traffic.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bump this morning
 



Attached Files:







CA7DBBEC-3C25-4831-80AD-032177D1F077.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cuddlebugluv

ER: super cute bump!

missmarple: Living in a hot environment like you odds are it might. take a cold compress or if you have any icepacks with you and apply it to your neck and forehead. That helps me when it gets super hot out here and I hope it will help you too. I love rocking chairs and I hope the one you are after works out for you :D It is a shame there isn't a lot of traffic, but one way or another I've gotta figure it out lol!


----------



## NovaStar

Cuddlebug- totally ask about toddler stuff! I have an almost 5 year old and it feels like shes actually almost 13 with all her teenage-eske attitude before becoming a SAHM I used to work as a behavior specialist. Im not perfect at following my own advice but I try...lol! Sometimes my patience is nonexistent though. The best answers are the simple ones. Redirect with the five senses, so do you see anything blue? Or do you hear any birds? depending where you are, of course. I keep it going until shes forgotten her tantrum or her bad mood. I also believe strongly in the power of silence. I kinda let her have a moment, work through it, and then talk to her calmly after Ive been quiet for a few minutes. The hard thing to remember is that 1) they arent being defiant purpose at this age, they are experiencing complex emotions and have no idea how to deal 2) we are the fully developed adult, so its always our responsibility to rise above and act much calmer than we feel. When a toddler acts out, just talk to them. Repetition is key (I like to say feeling angry or frustrated is okay, but hitting people is not. You can cry, yell, and hit a pillow if you need to, then talk to me about why you feel upset.) when my daughter was younger, I stopped doing time outs because it obviously made her more distressed. Instead, I gave her a moment to be upset, stayed present with her, and then calmly tried to put words to her feeling. Like, if she had a meltdown about her shoes, we would talk about why she couldnt wear sandals in the snow and why she had to choose either these boots or those boots. She also has some sensory issues, so sometimes she would dislike how certain socks felt. After talking with her, instead of dismissing it, we went shopping and found socks that worked. But yea...the sass can be bad some days. I just need to breathe and take a moment.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Deleted my post.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Nova: that's a great approach, with my sammi she's a ballsy boundary pusher, so I need to use a firm tone. She doesn't tantrum much but she will go out of her way to not listen and has begun to tell me what to do, which I can usually dismiss and say " I don't think so, mommy is making sure you are safe." for example. but it's evolved into the " mommy, don;t ever do that again!" when I have to put her in time out or swat her hand for being mean to the animals. I do talk to her at her level to try and reason in her words why those are not ok before consequences happen, but she gets a little snarky and is definitely seeking to be in charge. lol, I love her and she will make a great independent woman someday, but she can't be boss of mommy in those ways lol! I also let her make her own safe decisions, like what clothes she wants to wear, what she wants to watch/eat/drink or play, so she does have control over most of her own environment, it's the bigger one's that she's starting to push for dominance over, like where to sit in the car, climbing on unsafe things, getting into the freezer to get 4 Popsicle while I'm doing chores in another room. Things like that. I'm really happy you are able to communicate and find out what distresses your LO, I bet she is a lot happier once those things are figured out and tended to.

Kiwi: my son used to be like that, I do miss that sensitive sweetness. My little girl is the opposite, she's brazen, independant and a daredevil at nature. I'll admit, it's not a dynamic I've had experience with before lol!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> Deleted my post.

why? I thought it was lovely and full of great advice.
I hope I don't come across as callous, hard or ungrateful, I really do appreciate the input and I may have to switch up how I am approaching her about the talk back, bossiness and such.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> Deleted my post.

Why kiwi?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> ER: super cute bump!
> 
> missmarple: Living in a hot environment like you odds are it might. take a cold compress or if you have any icepacks with you and apply it to your neck and forehead. That helps me when it gets super hot out here and I hope it will help you too. I love rocking chairs and I hope the one you are after works out for you :D It is a shame there isn't a lot of traffic, but one way or another I've gotta figure it out lol!

I'm not 100% sure it's the perfect rocking chair, but it was only $40 and it still looks new. I'll have to add some cushioning. I consider it a score. :)

Good idea on the icepacks! Did OK with the headache, but I've started to always travel with a small cooler with a couple water bottles and ice packs. I threw in a wet towel today too.

I can't wait until my daughter tells me "Don't do that Mommy!" :blush:


----------



## NovaStar

Side note, I think its hilarious how my pregnancy tracker is somehow always a picture of my current craving. Last week..soda..this week ALL THE FRENCH FRIES...the week before those, cinnamon rolls. Haha! Weird.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> ER: super cute bump!
> 
> missmarple: Living in a hot environment like you odds are it might. take a cold compress or if you have any icepacks with you and apply it to your neck and forehead. That helps me when it gets super hot out here and I hope it will help you too. I love rocking chairs and I hope the one you are after works out for you :D It is a shame there isn't a lot of traffic, but one way or another I've gotta figure it out lol!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure it's the perfect rocking chair, but it was only $40 and it still looks new. I'll have to add some cushioning. I consider it a score. :)
> 
> Good idea on the icepacks! Did OK with the headache, but I've started to always travel with a small cooler with a couple water bottles and ice packs. I threw in a wet towel today too.
> 
> I can't wait until my daughter tells me "Don't do that Mommy!" :blush:Click to expand...

Awesome! I bet you can find some cute patterns/colors that will go along with your theme if you have one :D I'm still up in the air about what I want to do. I'm torn between stars, owls, or jungle. I'm glad you've got a cooler handy and a wet towel actually sounds awesome! I'll have to remember that next time I have to go in the heat.

I can understand why :winkwink: It is really interesting and sometimes funny when they do say these things. and thanks to Kiwi and Nova I've modified how I've been handling it and there is a small show of progress already.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Side note, I think its hilarious how my pregnancy tracker is somehow always a picture of my current craving. Last week..soda..this week ALL THE FRENCH FRIES...the week before those, cinnamon rolls. Haha! Weird.

lol!That is funny and cool :haha: I wonder what the next one will be


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Side note, I think its hilarious how my pregnancy tracker is somehow always a picture of my current craving. Last week..soda..this week ALL THE FRENCH FRIES...the week before those, cinnamon rolls. Haha! Weird.

Could be the power of suggestion? :winkwink:

I crave french fries all the time! But thats fairly true when Im not pregnant too.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies, I am so not feeling well this morning. I have acid reflux so bad it's causing burps that taste like throw up and I feel so nauseous. I feel feverish too, but I'm not sure I have a temperature. Has anyone else felt this way? Sorry I haven't responded.


----------



## Emsabub

Ah kiwi :( i felt like that with my first in the very beginning but it didnt last long. I know thats not much help but hopefully it goes away soon &#10084;&#65039; X


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies, I am so not feeling well this morning. I have acid reflux so bad it's causing burps that taste like throw up and I feel so nauseous. I feel feverish too, but I'm not sure I have a temperature. Has anyone else felt this way? Sorry I haven't responded.

I feel like that occasionally. If I eat a big meal or drink orange juice before laying down, I'm always sick! I would watch the fever though. You may have a stomach bug.


----------



## mwel8819

I am having headaches all the time! I was expecting them though because in the second trimester, I had them horribly with dd. Today is my 16 week appt. I could find out what it is for $50 more or I can wait until Sept and find out for free and 100%....I'm leaning towards waiting but my family is begging me to find out earlier.

Is anyone waiting until 20 weeks?

Also, ladies with a doppler, where has the heartbeat been lately? For me it is still pretty low...not on the pubic bone but in line with the hip bone directly under my belly button.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Kiwi, I also feel like that when I eat too much but without the temperature. So I'd watch that, just incase you're coming down with something.

Mwel, that's so tempting. I was going to be team yellow this time, but I already caved and find out the gender Wednesday:haha:
I'm sorry I'm so crap at replying, by the time I reply so much has been said I can't keep up. I do read everyone's post though, and I love reading through it. I'm just rubbish at replying!


----------



## Emsabub

Good luck for your appointment! Im waiting though! 
My 20 week scan is two weeks today and we felt tempted by an early one but decided theres not much point when we can see baby for free quite soon. 
When Ive used the Doppler too its usually right under my belly button to the right hand side. This ones following its sister in so many ways, it must be the cool hangout &#128514;

Bbbb you posted as I clicked submit so I didnt see your post, sorry. 
Thats exciting for Wednesday! Any hunches? You need to come back & tell us when you know ;) 
Im rubbish at replying too, im struggling with my partners snoring right now so Ill check posts at stupid AM and forget to respond out of tiredness. I cant take it anymore!


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Good luck for your appointment! Im waiting though!
> My 20 week scan is two weeks today and we felt tempted by an early one but decided theres not much point when we can see baby for free quite soon.
> When Ive used the Doppler too its usually right under my belly button to the right hand side. This ones following its sister in so many ways, it must be the cool hangout &#128514;
> 
> Bbbb you posted as I clicked submit so I didnt see your post, sorry.
> Thats exciting for Wednesday! Any hunches? You need to come back & tell us when you know ;)
> Im rubbish at replying too, im struggling with my partners snoring right now so Ill check posts at stupid AM and forget to respond out of tiredness. I cant take it anymore!

Ha! That's where my dd used to hang out but this one seems to like the middle? lol!

I'm not great at always replying either...unless I'm at work and caught up. I do read everything though. IF I can contribute by answering a question, I always try to do that though. :hugs:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Emsabub said:


> Good luck for your appointment! Im waiting though!
> My 20 week scan is two weeks today and we felt tempted by an early one but decided theres not much point when we can see baby for free quite soon.
> When Ive used the Doppler too its usually right under my belly button to the right hand side. This ones following its sister in so many ways, it must be the cool hangout &#128514;
> 
> Bbbb you posted as I clicked submit so I didnt see your post, sorry.
> Thats exciting for Wednesday! Any hunches? You need to come back & tell us when you know ;)
> Im rubbish at replying too, im struggling with my partners snoring right now so Ill check posts at stupid AM and forget to respond out of tiredness. I cant take it anymore!

My whole family literally only has girls, so I'm expecting my 4th and final girl. 4 teenage girls at once will be enough:haha: but will definitely come back and report once I get confirmation:) 
Boo about your partner's snoring, I hate trying to fall asleep listening to snoring. I normally go to sleep first, but if I don't I'll sleep in another room to avoid hearing it!


----------



## mwel8819

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Emsabub said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for your appointment! Im waiting though!
> My 20 week scan is two weeks today and we felt tempted by an early one but decided theres not much point when we can see baby for free quite soon.
> When Ive used the Doppler too its usually right under my belly button to the right hand side. This ones following its sister in so many ways, it must be the cool hangout &#128514;
> 
> Bbbb you posted as I clicked submit so I didnt see your post, sorry.
> Thats exciting for Wednesday! Any hunches? You need to come back & tell us when you know ;)
> Im rubbish at replying too, im struggling with my partners snoring right now so Ill check posts at stupid AM and forget to respond out of tiredness. I cant take it anymore!
> 
> My whole family literally only has girls, so I'm expecting my 4th and final girl. 4 teenage girls at once will be enough:haha: but will definitely come back and report once I get confirmation:)
> Boo about your partner's snoring, I hate trying to fall asleep listening to snoring. I normally go to sleep first, but if I don't I'll sleep in another room to avoid hearing it!Click to expand...

I am one of 4 girls. I love having my sisters! I didn't miss a brother at all. lol! Everyone in my family has girls so I will be SHOCKED if this is a boy. I'm completely fine with either though. Right now, I just pray for healthy!


----------



## Emsabub

Mwel Im exactly the same. I wont miss a post but its so awkward to respond on mobile to a lot of people, I have to blind type while looking at comments and hope I havent been autocorrected when I reach the end. I think I wrote something ages back about a mouldy midwife by accident!
You havent got a brother either?! Ive got two, both younger. Id have loved a sister though, thats what I always wanted for Ava & have a good feeling its what shell get! 

Bbbb four teenagers.. Im guessing youll have your hands full in time, youll be an amazing mediator though :haha: 
Looking forward to the reveal!! I would go into another room too but he likes to cuddle up before bed.. I think he likes to see me suffer haha!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwi- I'm so sorry you are sick. I get bad reflux if I eat anything with tomato sauce base in it and my stomache gets really upset during it too. If it gets really bad I think you can call your doctor about it, they might be able to prescribe something to help with the acid reflux. I'm also with Mwel on watching your fever as it might be a stomache bug :( Wishing you better soon!

mwel: I'm waiting for 20 weeks, but that's because the doctors won't see me till then. Whatever makes you happiest I say go with :flower:

bbbb- Can't wait to hear what your little one is! :flower: 

ems- I realize I tend to post a bit too often, I reeeallyy need to find myself an outside hobby lol! But I love seeing you and the others when you can post, it's really nice to see you doing well, save for the hubby snoring *hugs* 

nova&kiwi- again thanks for the tips on my toddler issue. Your tips are helping :D I won;t go into a long post, but taking more into account her feelings and expressing how hers can affect mine, and actually listening and acknowledging I am listening to her, has helped a great deal already, so thanks again!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Mwel, I'm the same. I'm completely happy with another girl, I would of loved girls and boys but not disappointed that I only have girls! Have you decided if you're gonna wait, or pay the extra yet? 

Thank you emsabub, 2 weeks is no time at all. I look forward to your gender results!

Thank you cuddlebugluv:) I'm nervous, like I am before any scan but I'm excited too underneath the nerves!


----------



## Emsabub

Cuddlebug me too! I think I might make some cupcakes tonight, if I feel motivated to wash up haha! 

Bbbb I know, it feels like forever to go the closer you get though :( It was 7 weeks since we last saw him/her so itll be amazing. 
Ill be straight on to post once I know!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Hey ladies, just checking in. hows everyone doing xx


----------



## mwel8819

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Mwel, I'm the same. I'm completely happy with another girl, I would of loved girls and boys but not disappointed that I only have girls! Have you decided if you're gonna wait, or pay the extra yet?
> 
> Thank you emsabub, 2 weeks is no time at all. I look forward to your gender results!
> 
> Thank you cuddlebugluv:) I'm nervous, like I am before any scan but I'm excited too underneath the nerves!

I will wait or just one day out of the blue decide to get the extra done. Ha! I'm not ready to plan a reveal party. I think that is what is keeping me from it. My first reveal party was AMAZING and cannot be topped so I don't want to stress about it.


----------



## Emsabub

Hi Lexi! 
How are you & the twins doing? 
This one & I are doing good so far, not really feeling much apart from little nudges here & there. 

Mwel what did you do for your first reveal?! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/19b_1.gif

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/sny.gif

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/snp.gif

i also have these if any body would like them xx


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Lexi &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi ladies! phew is it hot over here, 110 and counting so far, yick! But it was all worth it because I scored a barely used swing and bassinet! :happydance: all that is left is the carseat, but I'll try and get that new when able.

lexi: ooh super pretty! thanks for sharing :D It's good to see you :hugs: So far so good, avoiding this horrid summer heat like a fly to a web :p I'm slowly inching closer to my 20 week scan too, so lots to keep me busy. How have you been?

bbb- I feel you, my heart races each time my primary doctor uses the doppler, I am so anxious to hear and see my little one move. it's the only thing that cheers me up until I can actually feel the little sprout. I've entertained getting a doppler but this will be my last wee one, so I'm not sure it's a good idea to purchase.

ems- mmmm, cupcakes! those sound so good <3

mwel: ooh yes! please share how your reveal went with your older little one :flower:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies, I am so not feeling well this morning. I have acid reflux so bad it's causing burps that taste like throw up and I feel so nauseous. I feel feverish too, but I'm not sure I have a temperature. Has anyone else felt this way? Sorry I haven't responded.

I thought morning sickness was all over, but this morning I lost a bottle of water and probably my morning pills in the kitchen sink. :nope:

I'm so tired too, especially thanks for my rescue cat that decided she needed to eat at 4:30 am, 6:30 am, and 7:15 am. Ignoring her is useless, she just gets louder. Training for baby?



bbbbbbb811 said:


> My whole family literally only has girls, so I'm expecting my 4th and final girl. 4 teenage girls at once will be enough:haha: but will definitely come back and report once I get confirmation:)
> Boo about your partner's snoring, I hate trying to fall asleep listening to snoring. I normally go to sleep first, but if I don't I'll sleep in another room to avoid hearing it!

That's good, we need more girls this month. :winkwink:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Random. But oh my I am hot tonight!! I have 2 fans on, a light/ceiling fan on full and standing fan on rotate, giving me breeze from head to toe:haha:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> My whole family literally only has girls, so I'm expecting my 4th and final girl. 4 teenage girls at once will be enough:haha: but will definitely come back and report once I get confirmation:)
> Boo about your partner's snoring, I hate trying to fall asleep listening to snoring. I normally go to sleep first, but if I don't I'll sleep in another room to avoid hearing it!
> 
> That's good, we need more girls this month. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I am definitely the woman for the job:haha:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So we finally got pre-approved for a mortgage! Yay!!!

But now we don&#8217;t have enough for a down payment because I&#8217;ve been sick and had to pay for doctors bills and my insulin and insulin pump supplies... booooo!

My husband, 5 year old and I are currently living in a 1 bedroom apartment and it&#8217;s so so so cramped. It&#8217;s going to be insane in we can&#8217;t get into a place of our own. Doesn&#8217;t help that we live somewhere super expensive too. The townhouses that we are looking at are about 1.5 hours away from where we work but anything closer and we&#8217;d be house-poor... I don&#8217;t want to live under that stress!

I don&#8217;t expect anyone to contribute but if you could share our gofundme link, I&#8217;d be most appreciative!

https://www.gofundme.com/5xef90o?pc=ot_co_dashboard_a&rcid=95b1cc522ed746d3bafddb3965a15f3e


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwi hope youre feeling a bit better! I got hot flashes a few weeks ago, definitely not fun. Also, I would get nauseous halfway through eating. Ive be fine at first then take one bite too many and my body was like YOU'RE DONE NOW. I am hoping that stage is in the past now...now Im just eating like a horse.

My MIL is visiting this week! Love her. Im lucky to like my in-laws. She brought ALL our old baby stuff we had stored at my parents house in CA. Going through it all is fun but I had to throw out a lot because of stains or whatever. A lot of it was already used when I got it for my daughter so now some are SUPER used. But still, I dont have a ton of shopping to do which is nice. Just some new swaddles, burp cloths, and bibs. Im only 17 weeks but I want my baby girl already! Haha! Im so impatient.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Emsabub said:


> Hi Lexi!
> How are you & the twins doing?
> This one & I are doing good so far, not really feeling much apart from little nudges here & there.
> 
> Mwel what did you do for your first reveal?! Sounds interesting!

Me and the boys are doing great. Just still so surreal that I'm having 2! Haha.

And cuddle your welcome. I know how u feel with busy. I'm 18 weeks on Saturday and have a scan followed by consultant every 2 weeks. I'm glad I get to see babies are doing well and it's all for good reasons but I literally feel like I'm living from app to app lol! 

Heat isn't too bad here thankfully although doesn't stop me from getting like an oven. Very tires all the time and feeling a little lousy that I don't have much effort to do anything as it's the school summer holidays. But fortunately I have a very large garden and the kids love the pool and trampoline lol!. 

Also potty training my 2 year old at the mo so we are at the no pants constantly stage so that's good for staying in!! Haha x


----------



## Emsabub

Missmarple hopefully it was a one off :hug: 

Bbbb that sounds like heaven! The temp is supposed to drop to early 20s here after tomorrow and I cant wait! 

ER at least you know youre able to get a mortgage, thats a start :) Deposits are hard to save for with kids I think, its a bit rubbish. But hopefully itll get better soon. 

Nova that was lovely if your MIL to bring the bits, it is nice buying new things though. Girls stuff is just way too cute sometimes &#128553; its dangerous. Im only 18 Weeks too and desperate to see this baby, a little early would be nice but Im not so sure since its SO close to Christmas. Ill be 38 Weeks Christmas Eve, eeek!

Lexi I bet it is, will the twins be your last then? 
Good luck for the potty training too!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Emsabub said:


> Missmarple hopefully it was a one off :hug:
> 
> Bbbb that sounds like heaven! The temp is supposed to drop to early 20s here after tomorrow and I cant wait!
> 
> ER at least you know youre able to get a mortgage, thats a start :) Deposits are hard to save for with kids I think, its a bit rubbish. But hopefully itll get better soon.
> 
> Nova that was lovely if your MIL to bring the bits, it is nice buying new things though. Girls stuff is just way too cute sometimes &#128553; its dangerous. Im only 18 Weeks too and desperate to see this baby, a little early would be nice but Im not so sure since its SO close to Christmas. Ill be 38 Weeks Christmas Eve, eeek!
> 
> Lexi I bet it is, will the twins be your last then?
> Good luck for the potty training too!

Most definately! My husband wants the snip lol! 5 is definately enough for me haha... 

I'll be 37 weeks on the 22nd of December if I haven't already gone naturally they won't allow me past 37 weeks so either way I've to expect them here for Xmas. Depending on when they are born will depend on whether they are born for Xmas. Bit as long as they are healthy and in the best place I'll be fine! Xx


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Hi Lexi!
> How are you & the twins doing?
> This one & I are doing good so far, not really feeling much apart from little nudges here & there.
> 
> Mwel what did you do for your first reveal?! Sounds interesting!

It was the fact that the decorations and food were over the top. It took us a week to decorate. We just did balloons but we had games and just the perfect party. Hard to describe. I'll attach some pics. All of my guests were saying it was awesome.

These were just a few of the decorations. I don't have pics of everything. :(

The theme was whoooo will it be. Get it? lol!
 



Attached Files:







reveal 1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11









reveal 4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









reveal 5.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









reveal 6.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









reveal 2.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

So cute mwel!!! See I surprised hubby at his bday but wish we had gone all out with the party. Oh well...maybe if we have a fourth :haha:

Ers have you considered moving out of nova? We made that move about 4 years ago. Came down to central state instead and freaking love it compared to up there! UVA has a fantastic medical rep down here. Or live between c'ville & Richmond and work there in "the big city". Just a thought! My folks and some close friends are up there. Driving for visits isn't bad at all (about 2 hours).


----------



## gigglebox

Is it possible to have Braxton hicks this early??? I've not felt my uterus tighten per se but feel the weird hallow sensation in my belly i get when i have them (at least how I remember that feeling from last time).


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Is it possible to have Braxton hicks this early??? I've not felt my uterus tighten per se but feel the weird hallow sensation in my belly i get when i have them (at least how I remember that feeling from last time).

Hmm I wouldn't think you should be having them yet but it is probably just some other kind of pregnancy thing going on...I know I have all kinds of weird feelings in my tummy these days.

Edited to say, I looked it up. They can start as early as second but are more commonly seen in third. I still think it is something else you are feeling.


----------



## Wriggley

Hi ladies been a bit mia trying to keep up with the thread those reveal pics are lovely my mum is doing us a reveal on the 26th of this month! 

Today I was sick on the kitchen floor mornings are a race to get breakfast down me before Im sick as I start feeling sick If I havnt eaten for a while. Today the sickness beat
Me! :blush: and Im awful with sick so I had to wake up my partner to clean it up


----------



## Wriggley

Dont think I have shared this with you yet but apologies if I have already :haha: just thought Id show you our announcement photo
 



Attached Files:







98849FE1-E927-4924-BD9C-34A0DC2DA5CF.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Emsabub

Lexi thats fair enough, 5 is a good number I think aha! 2 will be my limit! Theyll be a lovely Christmas present for you, hectic though! 

Mwel a week?! It looks lovely though from those photos! 

Giggle Im really not sure personally, maybe its different for everyone. I hope it starts feeling better regardless :hugs: 

Wriggley welcome back ! I remember feeling like that with the eating before you feel sick, its like you dont want to eat cod you feel rubbish but you have to or youll feel even worse. Cant win! 
Thats a cute announcement, cat in the hat? 

Tonights so rubbish girls :( cakes were done tonight but one of my favourite medical shows Holby City has been put back to tomorrow, grrr!


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> Dont think I have shared this with you yet but apologies if I have already :haha: just thought Id show you our announcement photo

Too cute!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Lexi thats fair enough, 5 is a good number I think aha! 2 will be my limit! Theyll be a lovely Christmas present for you, hectic though!
> 
> Mwel a week?! It looks lovely though from those photos!
> 
> Giggle Im really not sure personally, maybe its different for everyone. I hope it starts feeling better regardless :hugs:
> 
> Wriggley welcome back ! I remember feeling like that with the eating before you feel sick, its like you dont want to eat cod you feel rubbish but you have to or youll feel even worse. Cant win!
> Thats a cute announcement, cat in the hat?
> 
> Tonights so rubbish girls :( cakes were done tonight but one of my favourite medical shows Holby City has been put back to tomorrow, grrr!

Yes, a week....I had about 3 ladies working on it at night each day. Then the day before we were up until 3 actually decorating. Like I said, this wasn't everything but I didn't have pics of the other two rooms. :(

It was the little things that took so long. It took forever to find ALL of the candy and cookies and sour straws that were the same color....etc. Took forever to figure out how to use a cricket (sp?) to do the paper cutwork. We did paper owl lanterns and we made those...not easy lol! Just a lot of crafty stuff that I'm not good at really. I'm more analytical than creative.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Sorry to cut in ladies, My 4yo was just really rough with me and shoved the top of my bump really hard. While I know the baby is well below the top of my bump, I'm stressing out that it can have a bad adverse effect on me and the baby, especially since my placenta is anterior. Has anyone's older little one been rough like that with you and your babes are fine? I can't get ahold of my doc until tomorrow, so i'm pretty stressed.


----------



## NovaStar

Cuddlebug- I wouldnt worry too much. I dont think that kind of trauma makes much of an impact unless youre super far along and the baby is closer to the surface. Right now, there is a lot of padding between the outside of your stomach and the placenta. Im sure itll be fine.

Im feeling huge right now. Like all my organs have been pressed up into my rib cage and the baby is the size of a cantaloupe. I know thats not reality but I feel that way! I also feel like Im nothing but a giant gas bubble. Ladies, its coming out of both ends all the time...burps and toots all day long. Thanks baby! Lol. I feel like bending over is already uncomfortable. I wish I as further along so I was justified in feeling this way!


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> Sorry to cut in ladies, My 4yo was just really rough with me and shoved the top of my bump really hard. While I know the baby is well below the top of my bump, I'm stressing out that it can have a bad adverse effect on me and the baby, especially since my placenta is anterior. Has anyone's older little one been rough like that with you and your babes are fine? I can't get ahold of my doc until tomorrow, so i'm pretty stressed.


Aww Gabby pushes on mine too and it scares me to death and it makes me a little sick too. I am pretty sure the baby is safe inside that little sac. I could be wrong but that is what I'm going with. Let me know what the doc says.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Cuddlebug- I wouldnt worry too much. I dont think that kind of trauma makes much of an impact unless youre super far along and the baby is closer to the surface. Right now, there is a lot of padding between the outside of your stomach and the placenta. Im sure itll be fine.
> 
> Im feeling huge right now. Like all my organs have been pressed up into my rib cage and the baby is the size of a cantaloupe. I know thats not reality but I feel that way! I also feel like Im nothing but a giant gas bubble. Ladies, its coming out of both ends all the time...burps and toots all day long. Thanks baby! Lol. I feel like bending over is already uncomfortable. I wish I as further along so I was justified in feeling this way!

Yep! I get ya completely. Guessing it only gets worse. I got over the nausea and now I have indigestion 24/7.


----------



## MollyMoon

I'm off to my u/s today so fingers crossed for pics and that baby is in a good position for gender reveal! Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

cuddlebugluv said:


> Sorry to cut in ladies, My 4yo was just really rough with me and shoved the top of my bump really hard. While I know the baby is well below the top of my bump, I'm stressing out that it can have a bad adverse effect on me and the baby, especially since my placenta is anterior. Has anyone's older little one been rough like that with you and your babes are fine? I can't get ahold of my doc until tomorrow, so i'm pretty stressed.

Baby is well cushioned in there! I bet all is fine. My 1yo had fallen on my bump numerous times and all is fine. Remember baby is encased in a pretty strong muscle, then cushioned by lots of fluid. It's definitely an uncomfortable feeling though! 

I remember last pregnancy i got shocked by an electric fence and freaked out. All was fine though! Our bodies are built pretty well to protect baby.

If talking to your ob will make you feel better do it! But i'd bet money all is fine.


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> I'm off to my u/s today so fingers crossed for pics and that baby is in a good position for gender reveal! Have a great day everyone! :flower:

Good luck!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

giggle- I called my OB and she sent me to the er to make sure all was well and thankfully everything is fine with the baby. The heart rate as slowed a bit to a 138bpm from what the bubs usually had, which was in the 154 mark, but my guess is that little one was asleep before giving the tech a little chase around. holy cow, an electric fence?! you've strong wee ones that is for sure, I can;t even imagine :0

mollymoon- good luck at your scan :flower:


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> giggle- I called my OB and she sent me to the er to make sure all was well and thankfully everything is fine with the baby. The heart rate as slowed a bit to a 138bpm from what the bubs usually had, which was in the 154 mark, but my guess is that little one was asleep before giving the tech a little chase around. holy cow, an electric fence?! you've strong wee ones that is for sure, I can;t even imagine :0
> 
> mollymoon- good luck at your scan :flower:

I'm glad all is good! Sounds like a boy....


----------



## gigglebox

Cuddle fortunately it was a weaker charge (for smaller animals, like raccoon size, not like a cattle fence) so it wasn't terrible but i was so scared! Anywho glad all is well with baby! The heart rate can fluctuate and also gets slower the further along you get.

Molly any update?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> giggle- I called my OB and she sent me to the er to make sure all was well and thankfully everything is fine with the baby. The heart rate as slowed a bit to a 138bpm from what the bubs usually had, which was in the 154 mark, but my guess is that little one was asleep before giving the tech a little chase around. holy cow, an electric fence?! you've strong wee ones that is for sure, I can;t even imagine :0
> 
> mollymoon- good luck at your scan :flower:
> 
> I'm glad all is good! Sounds like a boy....Click to expand...

Thank you mwel, I was wondering that and thankfully I can find out soon, the 23rd is fast approaching if my main practitioner doesn't do the scan first :) The other thing I gleaned is that for whatever reason little bubs was registering at 17 weeks and 4days for the ER tech, it makes me wonder if they are spot on or if the due date is going to fluctuate lol!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle fortunately it was a weaker charge (for smaller animals, like raccoon size, not like a cattle fence) so it wasn't terrible but i was so scared! Anywho glad all is well with baby! The heart rate can fluctuate and also gets slower the further along you get.
> 
> Molly any update?

That's a lot better than what my imagination was running with! I'm so glad things turned out ok, and thank you I was freaking out so hard last night I couldn't sleep. my little sass pants felt so bad about what she did after, and so far as shown more care around the baby. With how rough she can be I had to sit and try and explain why it was bad to hit, shove or kick the belly. She's doing a lot better today ;)

yes molly! any news yet?


----------



## MollyMoon

Hiya gals! 
Well it's been a long day but a good one!

Looks like we have one more for team pink! Yay! It's a girl! :pink: :happydance:
Me and dh just knew it! And very excited! Hope everyone is well!

About two weeks ago (@15wks)I accidentally in my pregnancy clumsiness bumped pretty hard into cart with my stomach. My ob said not to worry too much baby is cushioned very well with fluid. And she also said if something was wrong there would most likely be cramping and/or bleeding... So I hope that helps...i felt so bad but what the Dr said made sense and made me feel better!
We have a major heat wave expecting to start tomorrow. I'm not going to be pushing to do much... Their just going to have to accommodate at work I'm not taking any chances.

A few shots of dd and 17wk bumpdate
 



Attached Files:







Baby17wks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12









Baby17wks2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









17w1d.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> Hiya gals!
> Well it's been a long day but a good one!
> 
> Looks like we have one more for team pink! Yay! It's a girl! :pink: :happydance:
> Me and dh just knew it! And very excited! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> About two weeks ago (@15wks)I accidentally in my pregnancy clumsiness bumped pretty hard into cart with my stomach. My ob said not to worry too much baby is cushioned very well with fluid. And she also said if something was wrong there would most likely be cramping and/or bleeding... So I hope that helps...i felt so bad but what the Dr said made sense and made me feel better!
> We have a major heat wave expecting to start tomorrow. I'm not going to be pushing to do much... Their just going to have to accommodate at work I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> A few shots of dd and 17wk bumpdate

Congrats on team pink! :happydance: I wish my OB office was more detailed and involved like yours, mine just said to go to the ER for any abdomen trauma and that they do not handle those sorts of issues...kinda weird in my opinion but considering baby is ok it's under the bridge. The er tech did ask if I leaked any water or bled, so I now know to look out for those things before going to the ER again and to feel free to call them if I have any other concerns.:thumbup:


----------



## MollyMoon

Thanks cuddle! :hugs:

And forgot to mention how I cute your guys' announcements and gender reveals are... I wish I was that creative!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle that electric fence oh my god Id be terrified! How did you manage that?!
One of your boys couldve ended up with superpowers :haha: 
Or is it bug bites that make superpowers, I cant remember. 

Cuddlebug two days ahead makes all the difference ;) Is the general consensus lower heart rate means boy? Mine was 148bpm at my last appointment two weeks ago. 

Congratulaions in pink molly! Cute bump too! 

Girls last night something amazing happened! The last week Ive felt nudges and hard movements under the skin but last night they started feeling a bit harder and I saw a little tiny bump where I got kicked. My partner said he didnt really see anything but only we know our bodies, it was so exciting!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Molly- yay for team pink!
Ems- Im still waiting for that... lucky!

So heres something interesting... all my baby weight looks like its going to my butt :shrug::haha:

But seriously, its sooooo hard to find pants!
 



Attached Files:







A0ADC63A-01F5-4C81-B013-CA7F8A3124FA.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> Thanks cuddle! :hugs:
> 
> And forgot to mention how I cute your guys' announcements and gender reveals are... I wish I was that creative!

you bet! I can't wait to find out what my lil one is. My hubby called me out on nesting:blush: I ended up passing the clearence section and grabbed a bunch of adorable neutral NB and 0-3 month footies and sleep sacs. He laughed and said to leave something for others to get for the baby sprinkle :haha: I make no promises lol! as giggle and nova said before, you can never have enough of those :winkwink:

aww, I'm sure you would be great, I like to use pinterest when I get stuck...so many hours on pinterest :haha:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Emsabub said:


> Giggle that electric fence oh my god Id be terrified! How did you manage that?!
> One of your boys couldve ended up with superpowers :haha:
> Or is it bug bites that make superpowers, I cant remember.
> 
> Cuddlebug two days ahead makes all the difference ;) Is the general consensus lower heart rate means boy? Mine was 148bpm at my last appointment two weeks ago.
> 
> Congratulaions in pink molly! Cute bump too!
> 
> Girls last night something amazing happened! The last week Ive felt nudges and hard movements under the skin but last night they started feeling a bit harder and I saw a little tiny bump where I got kicked. My partner said he didnt really see anything but only we know our bodies, it was so exciting!

Yeah! if it is true that will move my EDD up which would be pretty cool either way :D I just wonder if my OB's sonographer will agree with those measurements. I'll be able to share super soon ( not soon enough lol :haha: ) Yay for you feeling major movement! :happydance: Super looking forward to that! About the BPM, I'm not sure but if it is a boy I will be over the moon! To be honest I really want a little man, but if it's a little girl I'll be ok with two princesses running around ;) I know big sister would be excited about that.


----------



## Wriggley

Lovely bump RR 

This is mine !
 



Attached Files:







64319B2E-658F-46D1-98F7-2FE1282BF252.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emsabub

ER it certainly looks peachy &#128586; I was around the same time as you though when I started feeling it & Im a size 16/18, definitely not skinny. Still no bump though &#128532; 

Cuddlebug thats exciting Id it does! Then again sometimes they dont always arrive on cue so I guess due dates dont matter in the end :haha: 
Itll be nice having one of each if it is a boy! Im sticking with my pink hunch but I wouldnt be surprised if Im wrong.. I had the doubt before Avas 20 week scan but I guess thats normal! 

Lovely bump wriggley&#128155;


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Molly - congrats on the girl! Welcome to the team! :)

I've got a scan tomorrow and I pray everything is still OK and I can fly to my brother's wedding next week. My bump is still pretty darn small too. (I mean, I feel huge, I can't wear any of my pants, but everybody tells me it is small :shrug: )


----------



## Jingles23

Phew! All caught up. Sorry I don't post much. It's so busy around here with kids home from school and camping trips. Congrats to all those that found out genders!! So exciting! And your bumps are all adorable. I popped out as soon as I found out but have stayed the same since then. Hoping to feel movement soon so I know all is good.


----------



## MollyMoon

Who else besides me is a ftm?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> Who else besides me is a ftm?

ftm as in full time mom, or a stay at home mom? *raises hand* I'm one!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> MollyMoon said:
> 
> 
> Who else besides me is a ftm?
> 
> ftm as in full time mom, or a stay at home mom? *raises hand* I'm one!Click to expand...

haha, I wondered if she meant first time mom.

I'm a first time mom, and I'll be staying at home, although I theoretically run my own business making websites. Not concentrating so well lately! :nope:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMoon said:
> 
> 
> Who else besides me is a ftm?
> 
> ftm as in full time mom, or a stay at home mom? *raises hand* I'm one!Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I wondered if she meant first time mom.
> 
> I'm a first time mom, and I'll be staying at home, although I theoretically run my own business making websites. Not concentrating so well lately! :nope:Click to expand...

ohhh..that makes more sense. sorry Mollymoon! :blush:


----------



## RandaPanda

Hope everyone is well!
MollyMoon, congrats on being team pink!!
My husband thinks we're having a girl, but I still think it's a boy - if baby cooperates, we'll find out on Monday afternoon :)


----------



## MollyMoon

I was saying first time mom sorry bout the confusion! 

Randa are you hoping it to be a boy as well as thinking it is a boy?


----------



## WantingababyF

Everyone's bumps are looking so good. Mines finally starting to appear now, and had to buy my first Maternity dress. Now it is all I want to wear because it's so comfy! 

MollyMoon: I am going to be a first time Mum. It's scary but so exciting at the same time :D


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> Hiya gals!
> Well it's been a long day but a good one!
> 
> Looks like we have one more for team pink! Yay! It's a girl! :pink: :happydance:
> Me and dh just knew it! And very excited! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> About two weeks ago (@15wks)I accidentally in my pregnancy clumsiness bumped pretty hard into cart with my stomach. My ob said not to worry too much baby is cushioned very well with fluid. And she also said if something was wrong there would most likely be cramping and/or bleeding... So I hope that helps...i felt so bad but what the Dr said made sense and made me feel better!
> We have a major heat wave expecting to start tomorrow. I'm not going to be pushing to do much... Their just going to have to accommodate at work I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> A few shots of dd and 17wk bumpdate

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Giggle that electric fence oh my god Id be terrified! How did you manage that?!
> One of your boys couldve ended up with superpowers :haha:
> Or is it bug bites that make superpowers, I cant remember.
> 
> Cuddlebug two days ahead makes all the difference ;) Is the general consensus lower heart rate means boy? Mine was 148bpm at my last appointment two weeks ago.
> 
> Congratulaions in pink molly! Cute bump too!
> 
> Girls last night something amazing happened! The last week Ive felt nudges and hard movements under the skin but last night they started feeling a bit harder and I saw a little tiny bump where I got kicked. My partner said he didnt really see anything but only we know our bodies, it was so exciting!

Aww yay! I love when that starts happening. I have felt in the past week more than normal but I'm waiting on the kicks to get harder.

About the HR...it's an old wives tale but under 140 is a boy. Ha! Some can't go by that at all. My dd's was 170-180 though. So I'm hoping it holds true for this pregnancy too. This one has been around 150.


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> Emsabub said:
> 
> 
> Giggle that electric fence oh my god Id be terrified! How did you manage that?!
> One of your boys couldve ended up with superpowers :haha:
> Or is it bug bites that make superpowers, I cant remember.
> 
> Cuddlebug two days ahead makes all the difference ;) Is the general consensus lower heart rate means boy? Mine was 148bpm at my last appointment two weeks ago.
> 
> Congratulaions in pink molly! Cute bump too!
> 
> Girls last night something amazing happened! The last week Ive felt nudges and hard movements under the skin but last night they started feeling a bit harder and I saw a little tiny bump where I got kicked. My partner said he didnt really see anything but only we know our bodies, it was so exciting!
> 
> Yeah! if it is true that will move my EDD up which would be pretty cool either way :D I just wonder if my OB's sonographer will agree with those measurements. I'll be able to share super soon ( not soon enough lol :haha: ) Yay for you feeling major movement! :happydance: Super looking forward to that! About the BPM, I'm not sure but if it is a boy I will be over the moon! To be honest I really want a little man, but if it's a little girl I'll be ok with two princesses running around ;) I know big sister would be excited about that.Click to expand...


I'm the same way. Good with either. Love my princess and definitely needed a girl first. Ha!


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Molly congrats on team pink!!

Er I totally wanna punch your bum:blush: :winkwink:

My boys heartbeats are both still in the 150s.. 

Updated bump pic from moi xx
 



Attached Files:







1533898491111.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jamers89

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, it has been very hectic lately. Glad everyone is doing well! We have an appointment next Tuesday, and should find out if we are team Pink or Blue. So excited! :happydance:

I've finally got a bump, and it is nice to actually feel like I'm looking pregnant and not just fat or bloated.

I'm a First Time Mom, but I will sadly be a full-time working mom. But my job is quite flexible, and my Mom is keeping baby while I work, so I feel much better knowing that.
 



Attached Files:







20180810_103229.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RandaPanda

MollyMoon said:


> I was saying first time mom sorry bout the confusion!
> 
> Randa are you hoping it to be a boy as well as thinking it is a boy?

Mildly hoping it's a girl, since I have two little boys :) But thrilled either way - being a mom to boys is SO fun!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww look at everyone's bumps!!!! Looking good ladies!

I am sooo dreading maternity clothes and I don't know why I'm taking issue with them this pregnancy but I can't bring myself to wear them yet. I feel like I am just looking fat and I don't want to draw attention to it. Fortunately I found a pair of my old "fat jeans" from when I was heavier post ds2 and thwy fit without me having to resort to the elastic band trick! Very happy about that lol. Also it's hot as a mug here and I don't want to wear the spandex layer over my already hot belly!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Good morning everyone! :flower:
Has anyone had vivid dreams of little ones yet? I had one last night and can't make heads or tails of it :shrug: It was a boy with dark hair, I could only see the back of his hair and he was crawling into a golden bed wearing yellow and dark blue pajamas. What have your dreams been like?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> Good morning everyone! :flower:
> Has anyone had vivid dreams of little ones yet? I had one last night and can't make heads or tails of it :shrug: It was a boy with dark hair, I could only see the back of his hair and he was crawling into a golden bed wearing yellow and dark blue pajamas. What have your dreams been like?

No baby dreams but a lot of weird ones.

This morning I was at the ice skating rink near my childhood home, but it turns out, I am an AMAZING skater! I was doing all the fancy spins like nobody's business. That was lots of fun until my cat woke me up for breakfast. Grr.


----------



## Wriggley

Lovely bumps ladies!

Giggle do you not have leggings where you are? They are so popular in the UK and so comfortable


----------



## MollyMoon

WantingababyF said:


> Everyone's bumps are looking so good. Mines finally starting to appear now, and had to buy my first Maternity dress. Now it is all I want to wear because it's so comfy!
> 
> MollyMoon: I am going to be a first time Mum. It's scary but so exciting at the same time :D

IKR!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Awww look at everyone's bumps!!!! Looking good ladies!
> 
> I am sooo dreading maternity clothes and I don't know why I'm taking issue with them this pregnancy but I can't bring myself to wear them yet. I feel like I am just looking fat and I don't want to draw attention to it. Fortunately I found a pair of my old "fat jeans" from when I was heavier post ds2 and thwy fit without me having to resort to the elastic band trick! Very happy about that lol. Also it's hot as a mug here and I don't want to wear the spandex layer over my already hot belly!

Totally with you on the spandex. :thumbup: I've given into solid color dresses, a good portion of the maternity wear is striped or floral lol! I just can't pull either of those off.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! :flower:
> Has anyone had vivid dreams of little ones yet? I had one last night and can't make heads or tails of it :shrug: It was a boy with dark hair, I could only see the back of his hair and he was crawling into a golden bed wearing yellow and dark blue pajamas. What have your dreams been like?
> 
> No baby dreams but a lot of weird ones.
> 
> This morning I was at the ice skating rink near my childhood home, but it turns out, I am an AMAZING skater! I was doing all the fancy spins like nobody's business. That was lots of fun until my cat woke me up for breakfast. Grr.Click to expand...

lol! cat's are great at that:haha: you've got a cutie blackie from your pic, is that the one? I've got three and only the meanest one likes to snuggle in the morning and shove her face in my face lol, so I feel you! Skating sounds like so much fun!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> lol! cat's are great at that:haha: you've got a cutie blackie from your pic, is that the one? I've got three and only the meanest one likes to snuggle in the morning and shove her face in my face lol, so I feel you! Skating sounds like so much fun!

No, my sweet black baby would never do that to me. The cat conspiracy to prepare me for never sleeping again is:

1) 15 year old tabby meows loudly in my face between 4:00 and 4:30 am to go outside

2) Try to fall asleep for an hour, then finally drift off.

3) Rescue Siamese cat with kidney failure meows at top of her lungs between 6:00 and 6:30 am for breakfast.

I also have a mean cat that hates me and loves my husband although I am the one who feeds her. And yes, that's 4 cats. The rescue was not planned. We are obviously insane. ;) 

Ladies, I had my 15 week scan today, and everything is going as well as possible! My placenta has moved out of previa position, and baby girl is 5 inches and 5 ounces and jumping all over the place. I shall now attempt (again) to chill out for the next month until I see her again.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> lol! cat's are great at that:haha: you've got a cutie blackie from your pic, is that the one? I've got three and only the meanest one likes to snuggle in the morning and shove her face in my face lol, so I feel you! Skating sounds like so much fun!
> 
> No, my sweet black baby would never do that to me. The cat conspiracy to prepare me for never sleeping again is:
> 
> 1) 15 year old tabby meows loudly in my face between 4:00 and 4:30 am to go outside
> 
> 2) Try to fall asleep for an hour, then finally drift off.
> 
> 3) Rescue Siamese cat meows at top of her lungs between 6:00 and 6:30 am for breakfast
> 
> Ladies I had my 15 week scan today, and everything is going as well as possible! My placenta has moved out of previa position, and baby girl is 5 inches and 5 ounces and jumping all over the place. I shall now attempt (again) to chill out for the next month until I see her again.Click to expand...

This is wonderful news about the baby and your placenta! :hugs: Happy to hear it! and aww, conspiracy kitties doing conspiracy kitty things.


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> lol! cat's are great at that:haha: you've got a cutie blackie from your pic, is that the one? I've got three and only the meanest one likes to snuggle in the morning and shove her face in my face lol, so I feel you! Skating sounds like so much fun!
> 
> No, my sweet black baby would never do that to me. The cat conspiracy to prepare me for never sleeping again is:
> 
> 1) 15 year old tabby meows loudly in my face between 4:00 and 4:30 am to go outside
> 
> 2) Try to fall asleep for an hour, then finally drift off.
> 
> 3) Rescue Siamese cat with kidney failure meows at top of her lungs between 6:00 and 6:30 am for breakfast.
> 
> I also have a mean cat that hates me and loves my husband although I am the one who feeds her. And yes, that's 4 cats. The rescue was not planned. We are obviously insane. ;)
> 
> Ladies, I had my 15 week scan today, and everything is going as well as possible! My placenta has moved out of previa position, and baby girl is 5 inches and 5 ounces and jumping all over the place. I shall now attempt (again) to chill out for the next month until I see her again.Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I forgot to mention too when I had my scan on Wed the Dr said the placenta is slightly covering the os.. SoI will be going back in 6 weeks for another scan to see if it has moved and I pray it does! Sounds very encouraging to hear you say that!


----------



## Emsabub

So glad to hear everyones doing well, whoever mentioned the leggings too theyre a lifesaver. Ive been living in mine for weeks and probably months more!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mollymoon- I hope your placenta moves soon too! Keep us posted on it if you can. best of luck :flower:

ems- leggings are amazing for winter time and I plan on living in them lol!!

Kiwi: how are you doing? it's been a bit since we've heard from you, hoping everything is going ok.

Today's been a good one on my end. Made banana bread today and am taking bets on how long it's going to last :haha: I also had another dream last night, this time I was in my front yard holding a box with a balloon that said " it's a boy" and I'm all the more eager to find out if it's even spot on or not :D Hope everyone's doing great today!


----------



## MollyMoon

cuddlebugluv said:


> mollymoon- I hope your placenta moves soon too! Keep us posted on it if you can. best of luck :flower:
> 
> ems- leggings are amazing for winter time and I plan on living in them lol!!
> 
> Kiwi: how are you doing? it's been a bit since we've heard from you, hoping everything is going ok.
> 
> Today's been a good one on my end. Made banana bread today and am taking bets on how long it's going to last :haha: I also had another dream last night, this time I was in my front yard holding a box with a balloon that said " it's a boy" and I'm all the more eager to find out if it's even spot on or not :D Hope everyone's doing great today!

Thanks cuddle! When is your gender u/s?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Molly, I read about them moving up to 20 or 22 weeks. The u/s tech said once itd moved up, it couldnt move down again.

Cuddle, I made disastrous blueberry muffins last week (they totally split) and I bought the ingredients to that 2 ingredient pumpkin muffin (spice cake and canned pumpkin). Im normally a from scratch gal, but desperate times, eh? :blush:


----------



## Wriggley

Slightly off topic but has anyone else constantly got baby shark stuck in their head?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mollymoon- not till the 23rd, I already asked if I could have it sooner but got a no lol.

Mrsmarple- oh no! but were they at least tasty? and I usually go for the instant ones myself :haha: my poor banana bread is dry! At least my hubby will eat it ( or pawn it off on co-workers lol)

Wriggly- YES! my daughter is obsessed with it and the mere mention of it gets the diddy going on my head lol!

Has anyone ever done a hard sneeze in an awkward position? I was twisted on my side when it happened and horrible pain just erupted from my lower right side, I had to get up and walk it out :( ligament pain you think from the awkward sneeze angle?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Yes, broken muffins were still tasty. You can toast dry banana bread slices and spread with butter or cream cheese.

I&#8217;m not even going to google baby shark and get it stuck in my head too!

I had some cramps for an hour or so last night, I thought maybe ligament pain but then when I googled it seems like those don&#8217;t last so long? I don&#8217;t know!


----------



## Wriggley

MissMarpleFan said:


> Yes, broken muffins were still tasty. You can toast dry banana bread slices and spread with butter or cream cheese.
> 
> Im not even going to google baby shark and get it stuck in much head too!
> 
> I had some cramps for an hour or so last night, I though maybe ligament pain but then when I googled it seems like those dont last so long? I dont know!

Your definetly hear it once baby is here :haha:


----------



## Wriggley

Just going to leave this hear for all you lovely ladies to get your practise in

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! Lovely bump photos and congratulations Molly on team :pink:!!!!

Lexi, I added your graphics to the front page for everyone to use!! :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Today's the day of our anatomy scan! 
Jamers, good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## WantingababyF

Good Luck on your scan Jamers :)

I did the big shop today, got a pram, car seat, steriliser, bottle warmer, pump, bottles, Baby rocker and a baby bjorn carrier. Ive already put a cot,change table and draws on hold. I also have the rocking chair and Bassinet at home already. 
Massive Day, and I was absolutely wrecked by the end of it and my bank account alot lighter. 
Is there anything anyone can think of that I am missing other than a monitor ? 

Thanks Ladies :D


----------



## Emsabub

Wriggley I was doing so well not falling into the trap until you posted it &#128514;

Kiwi hope youre okay! How are things with your jaw now? 

Randa hopefully you know by now.. Ill say pink! 

Wanting that must be a relief getting everything out the way at once, its so lovely baby shopping &#9786;&#65039;

Has anyone ever tried home gender tests?! Im currently waiting on some red cabbage then Im going to try that & the baking soda.
Im a week away from my anatomy scan but getting desperate now :haha:

Well I just did it and the water went purple & the soda didnt do a single thing. 
ETA apparently that means girl.. well see !


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks, Emsabub &#10084;&#65039;I had never done an at home prediction test, but it sounds fun. I'm sorry it proved inconclusive though.

Kiwi, when you have a moment, can you please mark me down as team pink?! :) Thank you!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Yay for your girl, Randa!


----------



## RandaPanda

MissMarpleFan said:


> Yay for your girl, Randa!


Thank you! I cried! I waited 90 min past my appt time, and my husband was with me but had to go back to work, so he doesn't yet know. I'm going to decorate the entrance in pink so when he comes home tonight and turns on the hallway light, he'll know!


----------



## Emsabub

Yaaaay pink!! &#128513;

I forgot to add apparently the purple water & no reaction means girl, I dont know how I forgot to put that!
If I knew the facepalm emoji code Id use it.


----------



## MollyMoon

RandaPanda said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your girl, Randa!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I cried! I waited 90 min past my appt time, and my husband was with me but had to go back to work, so he doesn't yet know. I'm going to decorate the entrance in pink so when he comes home tonight and turns on the hallway light, he'll know!Click to expand...

Congratulations Randa! Yay for team pink, we are catching up with team Blue! :happydance:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> RandaPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your girl, Randa!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I cried! I waited 90 min past my appt time, and my husband was with me but had to go back to work, so he doesn't yet know. I'm going to decorate the entrance in pink so when he comes home tonight and turns on the hallway light, he'll know!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Randa! Yay for team pink, we are catching up with team Blue! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on team pink Randa :D that is such a sweet way to surprise your hubby, he's going to be over the moon!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Emsabub said:


> Has anyone ever tried home gender tests?! Im currently waiting on some red cabbage then Im going to try that & the baking soda.
> Im a week away from my anatomy scan but getting desperate now :haha:
> 
> Well I just did it and the water went purple & the soda didnt do a single thing.
> ETA apparently that means girl.. well see !

I've tried a couple, the pendulum one and the baking soda one. The pendulum went in a circle which means boy and the baking soda didn't fizz and I think that meant girl? Can't wait to find out if yous is spot on :hugs: my scan's next week and I think hubby can come to it with our DD :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Randa: grats on Team :pink: hun!!!! I sure will update :).

AFM: still waiting on my new insurance card :cry:. As for my jaw, I'm doing great I just need that broken tooth pulled. I was going to get it done in Texas before I left but silly me decided to wait until I came back to North Carolina. Turned out to be a bad decision because it's taking forever for me to get my new insurance card. I didn't realize that Medicaid would take this long. They would probably want me to wait until I'm at least 20 weeks anyway because they would have to put me under.

On a much lighter note here's what my oldest said to me :haha:

Riya: mommy has a baby in your tummy?
Me: Yup, sure do!
Riya: Why you eat a baby?
Me: I didn't eat a baby, I'm growing a baby.
Riya: Don't eat my brother, that's my brother!!

Guess I'm having a boy according to her lol &#128513;.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi that is precious!!! I hope her intuition is right for ya. My son's was very wrong lol. He actually drew a family picture (stick figures) of us all and his baby sister :dohh: i had to remind him mommy has another boy baby, not girl!

Randa congratulations on team pink!


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks so much, ladies! DH is home in about 20 minutes! Eek :D 
I'll post a pic from the scan later - the tech was so nice and gave me 5 pictures and was tearing up with me over how happy I was <3 

Cuddle, that would be so nice to have both your husband and daughter there! My oldest was so fascinated just by the pictures I showed him this evening, I can't imagine how cool he would have thought the scan was.

Haha, Emsabub, I should have googled before assuming that the results were inconclusive! I'm excited to see if they're correct!

Kiwi, I hope the dental/insurance stuff gets sorted soon - definitely not the kind of thing you need to be worrying about while pregnant :( Your daughter sounds adorable!!


----------



## RandaPanda

I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180813_231344340_LL.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20180813_231416054_LL.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Randa <3 a little jealous here! :haha:

How did hubby react?

I think the bits are just the cord


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> lol! cat's are great at that:haha: you've got a cutie blackie from your pic, is that the one? I've got three and only the meanest one likes to snuggle in the morning and shove her face in my face lol, so I feel you! Skating sounds like so much fun!
> 
> No, my sweet black baby would never do that to me. The cat conspiracy to prepare me for never sleeping again is:
> 
> 1) 15 year old tabby meows loudly in my face between 4:00 and 4:30 am to go outside
> 
> 2) Try to fall asleep for an hour, then finally drift off.
> 
> 3) Rescue Siamese cat with kidney failure meows at top of her lungs between 6:00 and 6:30 am for breakfast.
> 
> I also have a mean cat that hates me and loves my husband although I am the one who feeds her. And yes, that's 4 cats. The rescue was not planned. We are obviously insane. ;)
> 
> Ladies, I had my 15 week scan today, and everything is going as well as possible! My placenta has moved out of previa position, and baby girl is 5 inches and 5 ounces and jumping all over the place. I shall now attempt (again) to chill out for the next month until I see her again.Click to expand...

Yay for great news! I love kitty cats as well. I have 3 and only one likes to snuggle. One likes to be pet WHEN he demands and the other is a wild one who only wants attention when she wants it and you can't catch her....she will slide right out of your arms.


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> So glad to hear everyones doing well, whoever mentioned the leggings too theyre a lifesaver. Ive been living in mine for weeks and probably months more!

All I wear is leggings...literally...ALL I WEAR! Dresses and Leggings.


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> Slightly off topic but has anyone else constantly got baby shark stuck in their head?

Yessss omg! All the time!


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> mollymoon- not till the 23rd, I already asked if I could have it sooner but got a no lol.
> 
> Mrsmarple- oh no! but were they at least tasty? and I usually go for the instant ones myself :haha: my poor banana bread is dry! At least my hubby will eat it ( or pawn it off on co-workers lol)
> 
> Wriggly- YES! my daughter is obsessed with it and the mere mention of it gets the diddy going on my head lol!
> 
> Has anyone ever done a hard sneeze in an awkward position? I was twisted on my side when it happened and horrible pain just erupted from my lower right side, I had to get up and walk it out :( ligament pain you think from the awkward sneeze angle?

Happens at least once weekly. Hurts so bad!


----------



## mwel8819

RandaPanda said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> Yay for your girl, Randa!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I cried! I waited 90 min past my appt time, and my husband was with me but had to go back to work, so he doesn't yet know. I'm going to decorate the entrance in pink so when he comes home tonight and turns on the hallway light, he'll know!Click to expand...

Congrats on team pink and what an adorable idea!


----------



## mwel8819

RandaPanda said:


> I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3

I have asked him and I will get back with you. :)

AFM, I'm just getting more and more nervous as time goes on. The heartbeat has slowed from 180 down to 140...I hope that is normal...well according to the doppler. I'm so worried something will be wrong. I'm trying to push it out of my head and those of you that are religious get what I say when I say I'm trying to give it to God and leave it alone. Am I the only one that is scared of this scan? I know most look forward to it because it is a gender scan...


----------



## MissMarpleFan

mwel8819 said:


> RandaPanda said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3
> 
> I have asked him and I will get back with you. :)
> 
> AFM, I'm just getting more and more nervous as time goes on. The heartbeat has slowed from 180 down to 140...I hope that is normal...well according to the doppler. I'm so worried something will be wrong. I'm trying to push it out of my head and those of you that are religious get what I say when I say I'm trying to give it to God and leave it alone. Am I the only one that is scared of this scan? I know most look forward to it because it is a gender scan...Click to expand...

I think normal heart rate at this point is between 120 and 160. Our girls was 154 at the 15.5 week point.

I took the Facebook plunge today with my favorite u/s video clip of baby girl fully extending her legs and jumping on me. Ive come out! :haha:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> AFM, I'm just getting more and more nervous as time goes on. The heartbeat has slowed from 180 down to 140...I hope that is normal...well according to the doppler. I'm so worried something will be wrong. I'm trying to push it out of my head and those of you that are religious get what I say when I say I'm trying to give it to God and leave it alone. Am I the only one that is scared of this scan? I know most look forward to it because it is a gender scan...

It's ok, my little sprout was at 154-156 and it dropped to 138 or so when I had my emergency scan, I had asked about that and they said it's normal for their heart rate to do this as the pregnancy progresses and their hearts regulate to between 120-160. :hugs:


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks ladies! I just need to calm down and stop getting worked up about every little thing.


----------



## mwel8819

RandaPanda said:


> I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3

It is the umbilical cord, hubby says. Looks good!


----------



## MollyMoon

Me too I have to quickly sit my self up when I sneeze or I'll get a horrible cramp or round ligament pain!


----------



## Emsabub

For the sneeze thing same here :(


----------



## Jamers89

So our appointment went amazingly! Baby had a great heartbeat and looked beautiful <3. :cloud9::cloud9:

Doctor wasn't 100%, but he thinks that we are Team Pink! :happydance: But we will have to wait another 3 weeks to be totally sure. We did get an adorable shot of some little baby feet, which was amazing! Can't wait to smooch those toes
 



Attached Files:







20180814_100933.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mwel8819

Jamers89 said:


> So our appointment went amazingly! Baby had a great heartbeat and looked beautiful <3. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Doctor wasn't 100%, but he thinks that we are Team Pink! :happydance: But we will have to wait another 3 weeks to be totally sure. We did get an adorable shot of some little baby feet, which was amazing! Can't wait to smooch those toes

Aww yay!


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers I hope they're right! I wouldn't celebrate yet though, personally-- i had two "female" ultrasounds with ds2 before confirming boy! Are you hoping for either? I can't remember


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Jamers I hope they're right! I wouldn't celebrate yet though, personally-- i had two "female" ultrasounds with ds2 before confirming boy! Are you hoping for either? I can't remember

Oooh that is scary...at 20 weeks and further on?


----------



## mwel8819

I just had some OJ to get "things moving again"...and now my heart is beating out of my chest. Ugh! Miserable. It could be the rice krispy treat I ate with it though? lol!


----------



## NovaStar

mwel8819 said:


> I just had some OJ to get "things moving again"...and now my heart is beating out of my chest. Ugh! Miserable. It could be the rice krispy treat I ate with it though? lol!

Haha probably the sugar, Ive never known juice to have that type of reaction. But then again, crazy things happen when we are pregnant!

Im off visiting family and its...interesting. My family can be difficult sometimes. My sister is high strung and a pessimistic person and my mom is a super planner so if things dont go as planned she becomes totally unraveled and my dad is basically a child in a mans body. My husband is my sanity most days...and my daughter who is the best kid in the whole world. But honestly, a week with my family is more than enough...and they are planning to come out for a MONTH when we have the baby. Give me strength.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi ladies, had my usual check up and things are good. Baby was kicking at the doppler but I couldn't feel it, which is normal for 18 weeks :) the bpm was 140 and strong. Next week is the big scan!!

I asked about the painful cramps after sneezing and they confirmed its normal. 

Jammers- when is your next scan? :flower:

Nova- giving you all the strength wishes :hugs:

Mwel- sorry the oj got you like that, it might also be the krispy treat ;)


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle were they early ultrasounds that said girl? To happen once fair enough but twice?! I didnt realise it was that common. 

Mwel Krispy treat and oj is a different combination :haha: 

Nova you can do it, itll soon be the beginning of another week! 

Cuddlekm glad it went well! Whens your scan?! &#128513; Mine is next Monday, 5 days eeeek!


----------



## RandaPanda

gigglebox said:


> Aww Randa <3 a little jealous here! :haha:
> 
> How did hubby react?
> 
> I think the bits are just the cord

He was so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## mwel8819

Nova- Family can be the best and they can be the worst. My grandmother had heart surgery last week so everyone is in our town, and I've had enough of my family, so I totally feel ya.

cuddle- Yeaaaa you are probably right. hahaha! I drank a lot of water and felt a little better. I swear the baby was going nuts but it just isn't strong enough yet for me to feel it very good. I didn't realize you are a whole week ahead! How exciting about your scan!

So I'm going to a bachelorette party at the end of Sept and I'm excited to go to the beach but I'm not excited to watch a bunch of wild girls drink and act crazy. lol!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! My friend mentioned about this new-ish type of pain relief called nitrous gas. it's supposed to be an alternative to getting an epidural. I'm really curious as to how good it is because I think I might want to get it instead.

It's basically laughing gas but I've never actually taken that before so I'm wondering how good it really is.


----------



## RandaPanda

mwel8819 said:


> RandaPanda said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3
> 
> I have asked him and I will get back with you. :)
> 
> AFM, I'm just getting more and more nervous as time goes on. The heartbeat has slowed from 180 down to 140...I hope that is normal...well according to the doppler. I'm so worried something will be wrong. I'm trying to push it out of my head and those of you that are religious get what I say when I say I'm trying to give it to God and leave it alone. Am I the only one that is scared of this scan? I know most look forward to it because it is a gender scan...Click to expand...

As others mentioned, I think that's totally normal. But I know what you mean - I was pretty nervous for the anatomy scan. The gender part is fun, but the other things they're looking for can sometimes be concerning. I also just don't love how long the appointment is with a fairly full bladder! When is yours scheduled for?



mwel8819 said:


> RandaPanda said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what all those little bubbly bits are in the one picture...mwel, would your husband have any insight? The other is of her adorable little foot <3
> 
> It is the umbilical cord, hubby says. Looks good!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Giggle, you were right - I don't know why it didn't register for me that that's what it could be :haha:



Jamers89 said:


> So our appointment went amazingly! Baby had a great heartbeat and looked beautiful <3. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Doctor wasn't 100%, but he thinks that we are Team Pink! :happydance: But we will have to wait another 3 weeks to be totally sure. We did get an adorable shot of some little baby feet, which was amazing! Can't wait to smooch those toes

Amazing! Glad it all went well :) 



gigglebox said:


> Jamers I hope they're right! I wouldn't celebrate yet though, personally-- i had two "female" ultrasounds with ds2 before confirming boy! Are you hoping for either? I can't remember

Really?!? This is what I told my husband I'm convinced just happened at our scan. I was so sure I was having another boy, and even though the tech told me she's not allowed to say she's 100% sure, she's very very confident, I just kept saying to my husband the other night that I'm sure they just missed the penis :haha:



NovaStar said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> I just had some OJ to get "things moving again"...and now my heart is beating out of my chest. Ugh! Miserable. It could be the rice krispy treat I ate with it though? lol!
> 
> Haha probably the sugar, IÂve never known juice to have that type of reaction. But then again, crazy things happen when we are pregnant!
> 
> IÂm off visiting family and itÂs...interesting. My family can be difficult sometimes. My sister is high strung and a pessimistic person and my mom is a super planner so if things donÂt go as planned she becomes totally unraveled and my dad is basically a child in a manÂs body. My husband is my sanity most days...and my daughter who is the best kid in the whole world. But honestly, a week with my family is more than enough...and they are planning to come out for a MONTH when we have the baby. Give me strength.Click to expand...

Good luck; you're a brave woman! A month straight with my family (even a week) would do me in! Especially postpartum :nope: My in-laws, on the other hand, I would keep around forever! My MIL has spent two weeks with us after each of the boys' births, and was such a wonderful support (my mom came for tea a few times and criticized that I was being lazy two days after my c-section with my first, and then speculated after my second that I would likely never shed the baby weight...lovely! :dohh:)
This time, I don't think my MIL will be able to come as my FIL has been ill following a cancer diagnosis that was given when my MIL was here helping with baby #2 :( I'm actually considering hiring a postpartum doula, but cringe at the financial aspect of that.



cuddlebugluv said:


> Hi ladies, had my usual check up and things are good. Baby was kicking at the doppler but I couldn't feel it, which is normal for 18 weeks :) the bpm was 140 and strong. Next week is the big scan!!
> 
> I asked about the painful cramps after sneezing and they confirmed its normal.
> 
> Jammers- when is your next scan? :flower:
> 
> Nova- giving you all the strength wishes :hugs:
> 
> Mwel- sorry the oj got you like that, it might also be the krispy treat ;)

Glad your checkup went well! I'm loving seeing all these genders rolling in. Bring on next week!


----------



## RandaPanda

mwel8819 said:


> So I'm going to a bachelorette party at the end of Sept and I'm excited to go to the beach but I'm not excited to watch a bunch of wild girls drink and act crazy. lol!

Maybe look up a few really fun mocktail recipes to treat yourself to?! And just remember that at least you won't be dealing with a nasty hangover! <3


----------



## RandaPanda

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! My friend mentioned about this new-ish type of pain relief called nitrous gas. it's supposed to be an alternative to getting an epidural. I'm really curious as to how good it is because I think I might want to get it instead.
> 
> It's basically laughing gas but I've never actually taken that before so I'm wondering how good it really is.

Unfortunately, the hospital I'm delivering at doesn't offer gas. I had the option of going to the other hospital nearby and they offer it, but the one I chose (and chose for the other two deliveries) is part of a really good pediatric hospital, so it has always given me a bit more peace of mind in case there's any sort of emergency with the baby. So it was a spinal block for my first (scheduled c-section because he was a footling breach and he was quite big!), and then just a sweet, sweet epidural for my VBAC with #2. I'm toying with the idea of trying to go drug-free this time, but even just typing that makes me nervous :haha: Has anyone decided not to get an epidural for past births? I'm curious about your experiences and if you'd choose the same this time!


----------



## Emsabub

Girls Ive just realised do you need a full bladder for the anatomy scan? I cant remember from the first time around.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! My friend mentioned about this new-ish type of pain relief called nitrous gas. it's supposed to be an alternative to getting an epidural. I'm really curious as to how good it is because I think I might want to get it instead.

I've heard of having nitrous only at the dentist. I actually think if anything that's an old fashioned pain reliever!

The one time I had it at the dentist it did absolutely nothing for me. I always wondered if he forgot to turn it on. :wacko:


----------



## RandaPanda

They told me to drink 5 glasses of water and be finished them one hour before the scan. But your bladder doesn't need to be nearly as full as for earlier scans. I ended up going to the bathroom three times while waiting for my appt, drinking a little more water, and I was fine. Part way through, I was told I could go empty my bladder for the rest of the scan and to try to get baby to turn :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! My friend mentioned about this new-ish type of pain relief called nitrous gas.  it's supposed to be an alternative to getting an epidural. I'm really curious as to how good it is because I think I might want to get it instead.
> 
> I've heard of having nitrous only at the dentist. I actually think if anything that's an old fashioned pain reliever!
> 
> The one time I had it at the dentist it did absolutely nothing for me. I always wondered if he forgot to turn it on. :wacko:Click to expand...

I meant new as in actually being offered for labor.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

We have gas and air in the UK which is half nitrous oxide, half oxygen.. I'm not sure if it's the same thing? But this one I wouldn't say it's as strong as an epidural at all( I've never had an epidural but heard some women sleep on an epidural) but I certainly took the edge off and I kept knocking myself out on it, but it's short lasting and you have to keep breathing it in. Sorry if it's not the same and my info is useless! 

Congratulations on the genders! Two more girls, woo:) I still don't know because they couldn't get a good angle at my scan,aid could be a girl because they can't see a penis, but they also didn't see a vagina.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> Girls Ive just realised do you need a full bladder for the anatomy scan? I cant remember from the first time around.

I've been told to have a full bladder for every ultrasound appointment (except the early ones which were trans-vaginal).


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Jamers I hope they're right! I wouldn't celebrate yet though, personally-- i had two "female" ultrasounds with ds2 before confirming boy! Are you hoping for either? I can't remember

Oh wow, that's crazy! We are waiting to announce to our family and friends until after our next ultrasound, which is on September 6th. We'll be 20 weeks 2 days at that appointment, so it should be pretty clear (I hope). 

Since this is our first, we aren't too picky on gender. I do have to say that I'm pretty infatuated with the idea of a baby girl, but I will be equally overjoyed if it is a boy. After 4 years TTC and a miscarriage, I just want a baby in my arms.


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811 said:


> We have gas and air in the UK which is half nitrous oxide, half oxygen.. I'm not sure if it's the same thing? But this one I wouldn't say it's as strong as an epidural at all( I've never had an epidural but heard some women sleep on an epidural) but I certainly took the edge off and I kept knocking myself out on it, but it's short lasting and you have to keep breathing it in. Sorry if it's not the same and my info is useless!
> 
> Congratulations on the genders! Two more girls, woo:) I still don't know because they couldn't get a good angle at my scan,aid could be a girl because they can't see a penis, but they also didn't see a vagina.

Yes that is the same stuff! I've had an epidural with both girls but with my second she was born early and I had to be induced, I was in labor for about a week and a half. I did fall asleep after but that was only because I was having contractions for so long and went without sleep the whole time I was in the hospital. with my first, I was put on a magnesium drip to try and stop the contractions, which also made me pass out afterwards. So I'm really unsure if it was the epidural or what I went through with both deliveries that caused me to pass out. It could have been a combination of both. In case I didn't mention this before both girls were born early, my first was born at 27 weeks and my second was born at 34 weeks.

I'm really interested in taking that stuff, I really hate the needles honestly they really scare me.


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies! Still here following along!!

Kiwi i used gas for both my labours..I would say more than anything its a distraction. Gives you something else to focus on instead of your contraction.

You are supposed to have a full bladder for the anatomy scan but I dont go crazy and have never had a problem. I have actually had to empty bladder during ultrasounds before because it was too full.

I had one Labour where I had an epidural after 20 hours of back to back contractions that started 5 minutes apart. 20 hours in i was toast and I was so happy I got the epidural because it was still another 9 hours after.

Baby #2 was a whole different ball game. Less than 4 hour Labour start to finish. No time for an epidural. It was intense BUT I intend on going natural again. My recovery was way faster. We'll see what actually happens though.

I have my anatomy scan on Monday!!!!! Im so excited. And I am finally starting to feel this monster kick now and again which gives me a little relief. I have not had one doctors appointment since 12 weeks, so I havent even so much as heard a heartbeat since then....its a long stretch.


----------



## RandaPanda

Good luck on Monday, Country!

I know some people posted about names a while ago. I'm wondering if I can get some opinions on these names here. I posted in the names section, but then noticed it's not a very active board. Before I post them, I should say that we like cute or old fashioned names, and don't care too much if they pass "the Prime Minister test" :) I'll copy and paste from my other post:

We have it narrowed down to 5 names...I think.
I'll share our last name just so it's easier - MacDougall

1. Ruby Josephine
2. Annie Elspeth
3. Josephine Elspeth Anne (long, I know...we would call her Joey as a pet name)
4. Maisie Josephine (is the alliteration with our last name too much?)
5. Nora Josephine (is it too plain?)

Which do you like/not like?
Brothers are Wylie James and Charlie Alexander

Thank you <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really like Nora and Maisie the most, so cute. 

I had a boy name picked out for years but noticed someone else is using it too in the group. So now I'm kinda sad and don't know what to do now if I have a boy.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I like #1 the best by a lot, then #4.


----------



## RandaPanda

Thank you! My favourites are Ruby, Maisie and Nora. Hoping it becomes clear to me over the next few months :)

Kiwi, I wouldn't let that stop you from using a name you love! :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Jamers89 said:


> Since this is our first, we aren't too picky on gender. I do have to say that I'm pretty infatuated with the idea of a baby girl, but I will be equally overjoyed if it is a boy. After 4 years TTC and a miscarriage, I just want a baby in my arms.

<3 Sounds like a good way to think about it! I'm excited for you!!
With my first, I kind of hoped it would be a girl, and had always sort of pictured myself with a daughter. But you're right - it really doesn't matter. Suddenly they're here, and it doesn't matter one bit if they're a boy or girl. They are just the person who is perfect for you :) After feeling like I was a "girl mom", my boys have been, by far, the best thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## NovaStar

Ooh, I love Ruby and Nora. Definitely winners! I tend to gravitate toward shorter names as they feel spunky and sweet. I like simplicity paired with charm and those have both in spades.

Also, I had an epidural and I loved it. Originally I wanted I natural birth but I had to be induced at 38 weeks because of preeclampsia. After about 20 hours they told me it could be another 20 hours and I broke...haha! I got the epidural and ended up dozing a bit (labor started at 9pm the previous night and I hadnt slept for over 24 hours). It was heavenly. I didnt feel anything when they put it in. My contractions were so strong. Then she was born about 5 hours later. I was extremely grateful for the epidural and it worked perfectly for me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I was 2-3 cm dilated with my 2nd and had contractions every 20 minutes for 1 1/2 weeks, they wouldnt let me have any pain meds till I was induced :(. Let's just say I was exhausted and a huge mess when she finally came at 34 weeks. My sac ruptured, that's why it happened, I had to be on a constant IV drip the entire time I was in early labor and had to pee dragging around the IV every 15 minutes. It was hell ladies!!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Kiwiberry said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> We have gas and air in the UK which is half nitrous oxide, half oxygen.. I'm not sure if it's the same thing? But this one I wouldn't say it's as strong as an epidural at all( I've never had an epidural but heard some women sleep on an epidural) but I certainly took the edge off and I kept knocking myself out on it, but it's short lasting and you have to keep breathing it in. Sorry if it's not the same and my info is useless!
> 
> Congratulations on the genders! Two more girls, woo:) I still don't know because they couldn't get a good angle at my scan,aid could be a girl because they can't see a penis, but they also didn't see a vagina.
> 
> Yes that is the same stuff! I've had an epidural with both girls but with my second she was born early and I had to be induced, I was in labor for about a week and a half. I did fall asleep after but that was only because I was having contractions for so long and went without sleep the whole time I was in the hospital. with my first, I was put on a magnesium drip to try and stop the contractions, which also made me pass out afterwards. So I'm really unsure if it was the epidural or what I went through with both deliveries that caused me to pass out. It could have been a combination of both. In case I didn't mention this before both girls were born early, my first was born at 27 weeks and my second was born at 34 weeks.
> 
> I'm really interested in taking that stuff, I really hate the needles honestly they really scare me.Click to expand...

That is the main reason I've never had an epidural, the thought of a needle going in my back while I'm squirming in pain already(fear I'll move while they are doing it) is enough to put me off but I am lucky that I have short labours, and if I was in labour for days (or a week and half like you!) I think I'd consider one because it would just be exhausting and you need energy to push.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

RandaPanda said:


> Good luck on Monday, Country!
> 
> I know some people posted about names a while ago. I'm wondering if I can get some opinions on these names here. I posted in the names section, but then noticed it's not a very active board. Before I post them, I should say that we like cute or old fashioned names, and don't care too much if they pass "the Prime Minister test" :) I'll copy and paste from my other post:
> 
> We have it narrowed down to 5 names...I think.
> I'll share our last name just so it's easier - MacDougall
> 
> 1. Ruby Josephine
> 2. Annie Elspeth
> 3. Josephine Elspeth Anne (long, I know...we would call her Joey as a pet name)
> 4. Maisie Josephine (is the alliteration with our last name too much?)
> 5. Nora Josephine (is it too plain?)
> 
> Which do you like/not like?
> Brothers are Wylie James and Charlie Alexander
> 
> Thank you <3

I like Ruby and Annie best and think they go well with your other two boys names:)


----------



## mwel8819

Good morning ladies! I'm 17 weeks today and the shortness of breath is killing me. Anyone else? I've been finding the heartbeat nightly the past week and it is settling around 140-155. I still think a boy. lol! 

Randa- For me, I've always heard if you use a long first name to make sure the middle name is super short. That being said, I love long first names for Girls. lol! Ours, if it is a girl, is Gracelynn Mae (Gracie Mae) and our dd's is Gabriella Kae (Gabby Kae). I love the name Nora...it reminds me of my favorite author, Nora Roberts. I love her romance novels. When I hear Maisie, all I think about is the little mouse that doesn't talk that is on cartoons sometimes. lol! I love Josephine but maybe like Josephine Anne. That would be pretty. :)

I had an epidural and would do it again in a heartbeat. I HATE needles...HATE them. But when I hit 4cm, they offered and I took it. I will be having a section this time as well though as a VBAC is just too risky for this mama. So don't guess I will have a choice. lol!


----------



## WantingababyF

Randa I love Jospehine Elspeth Anne. The idea of calling her Joey for short is so cute. Such a classic name and would definitely stand the test of time. :D
Kiwi: We have gas and air in Australia too, from what I have been told it can take the edge off however it can give you the light headed doped up feeling. I have also been told it really depends on you, as it can make people Nauseous so some people really don't like it. Im not sure if you have the option in America just to try it and see how you go, but could always have the idea of another Epidural just incase it isn't for you. No harm in trying right? :)


----------



## WantingababyF

AFM: Another 2 weeks till my Ob appointment and get a quick scan, Then 14th Sept is my Anatomy scan. Its quite late actually as ill be just over 21 weeks. 
I am waiting to feel some little movements, just so I know he is okay in there. I have a feeling it might tak awhile as I have an Anterior placenta.
Been a busy week planning my baby shower, I know i shouldn't be planning it but it is very hard when your family is Spread out across Australia and the rest in england, not only that Hubby and I don't have the closest of bonds to his family. We have pretty much done everything for ourselves since we have been 16 years old. 

My mum has done a really nice thing for me as she was getting my dad's headstone made up ( sad he will not get to meet his first grandchild) but she put the words dear grandad on it, do everyone know he is the best grandad even though he can't be here. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Randa, I love Nora as well as Josephine (I love traditionally masculine nicknames or names for girls!). Joey for a girl is just too cute! Nora is so pretty though. 

Kiwi now I'm wondering if you were also loving the name Myles? Did you mean someone else in this group? Heck I say use the same name you've been dreaming of. There's virtually no chance the two kids will ever be in the same room together, so why not?

Jamers I know what you mean...I felt that way with ds1. Complicated pregnancy and I really wanted a girl but after I was told baby would likely die before 15 weeks, sex of the baby didn't much matter anymore! I just wanted a healthy baby...and thank God I got him! 

Actually thank you for saying that. It helps put things into perspective for me as I'm having a little bit of trouble with the news of a third boy :hugs: will you be finding out the sex at your ultrasound?


----------



## gigglebox

Wanting, that is so sweet that i'm getring misty-eyed over here!!! <3


----------



## WantingababyF

Gigglebox: I think ill have abit of a cry when i see it. It is still so fresh, and feels so unreal that he will not be here.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I am so extremely sorry for your loss. Just curious, will you be naming your little man after him?


----------



## WantingababyF

Yes we will be having his middle name be my dad's name. It will be nice for them to share that together. :)


----------



## mwel8819

Awww wanting...that's precious. I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Randa, I love Nora as well as Josephine (I love traditionally masculine nicknames or names for girls!). Joey for a girl is just too cute! Nora is so pretty though.
> 
> Kiwi now I'm wondering if you were also loving the name Myles? Did you mean someone else in this group? Heck I say use the same name you've been dreaming of. There's virtually no chance the two kids will ever be in the same room together, so why not?
> 
> Jamers I know what you mean...I felt that way with ds1. Complicated pregnancy and I really wanted a girl but after I was told baby would likely die before 15 weeks, sex of the baby didn't much matter anymore! I just wanted a healthy baby...and thank God I got him!
> 
> Actually thank you for saying that. It helps put things into perspective for me as I'm having a little bit of trouble with the news of a third boy :hugs: will you be finding out the sex at your ultrasound?

Whoah!!! You were told he would die? Why?? That's my worst fear...hearing that at the anatomy scan. I'm so glad you got your healthy baby though! And yes, thank God! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

If you click on the link at the bottom of my signature you can read about it. Basically he had a very large nuchal fold at the 12 week scan (the measurement at the back of his neck). Initial dr suggested i terminate. Geneticist i met with soon after said if he did not have a chromosomal issue, he likely had a major heart defect. I can't remember without looking back which one said he was likely to die in utero by 15 weeks. I had ultrasounds every 2-3 weeks the remainder of my pregnancy and was a nervous wreck every time! He was finally declared healthy by i think 22 weeks? But i stilk saw a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy and i was so worried about him. It was a few days after he was born when i finally chilled out


----------



## MollyMoon

I like Nora! So cute and it reminds me of Norah Jones the singer... I love her! 

Mwel- I have too been having shortness of breath it's rough! 
Plus today dizziness and headaches I hope my energy level increases soon because working full time has just been a real big struggle and no one seems to understand.. I would look for another less physically demanding job but I just got my hours needed for when I go on mat and parental leave... My partner can't work and is on disability which pays peanuts here in rural Canada. I'm exhausted.
Sorry it turned into a rant :nope:

I forgot what else I was going to say!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> If you click on the link at the bottom of my signature you can read about it. Basically he had a very large nuchal fold at the 12 week scan (the measurement at the back of his neck). Initial dr suggested i terminate. Geneticist i met with soon after said if he did not have a chromosomal issue, he likely had a major heart defect. I can't remember without looking back which one said he was likely to die in utero by 15 weeks. I had ultrasounds every 2-3 weeks the remainder of my pregnancy and was a nervous wreck every time! He was finally declared healthy by i think 22 weeks? But i stilk saw a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy and i was so worried about him. It was a few days after he was born when i finally chilled out

Oh honey! That's rough but I love hearing stories that turn into healthy babies. My friend was told her daughter would die as well...they suggested termination and my friend just wouldn't do it. She came out fine...I would sue a doctor...I'm telling ya.


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> I like Nora! So cute and it reminds me of Norah Jones the singer... I love her!
> 
> Mwel- I have too been having shortness of breath it's rough!
> Plus today dizziness and headaches I hope my energy level increases soon because working full time has just been a real big struggle and no one seems to understand.. I would look for another less physically demanding job but I just got my hours needed for when I go on mat and parental leave... My partner can't work and is on disability which pays peanuts here in rural Canada. I'm exhausted.
> Sorry it turned into a rant :nope:
> 
> I forgot what else I was going to say!

I have the dizziness and forgetfulness too. lol! I did read this morning that the shortness of breath is very normal. I just drink water and that seems to make me feel better though. Water cures everything. ha! I hate water though...so hard for me to drink it. I usually drink coke (pepsi, mountain dew) like it's going out of style. I'm also having to wear flip flops already because it is 97 here in Alabama and I keep swelling. Ugh!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks mwel, and that's too bad about your friend. Did her baby also have the large nuchal measurement?

What drives me bonkers is they have statistics for this condition and the percentage of "adverse outcomes" calculated, but they include elective terminations in that catagory! Like that totally skews stats! Many women have (sadly) terminated with no info and terminated healthy babies, and that is included. So stupid and makes things look bleaker than they really are.

Molly winded easily here too. Also have a headache today (on top of a cold) so massive empathetic hugs to you!


----------



## MollyMoon

Oh yeah what I was going to say about epidural.. Dont they freeze the area of your back before they put the epidural in? Not that I would compare but they froze my back before giving me a spinal block for leg surgery... Do they think "well what's one more pain for her she can handle it". ?!? :shrug:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone
I'll try to comment more later and catch up. Super happy to see everyone doing well. 
AFM: insomnia and hip aches have been making me a walking mombie, anything you ladies may know any remedies for them? On the plus side I am finally able to feel the baby move! Not kicks but definitely prods and bubs scooting around to get comfy.

Much love to everyone


----------



## NovaStar

Mollymoon when I got my epidural they did a numbing shot first. They claimed it would feel like a bee sting but I felt nothing. I think my body was already on pain overdrive and just didnt register anything else. Haha! The lady was so nice. Before she wheeled in the cart with all the epidural supplies she told me to close my eyes so I wouldnt see the giant needle. As far as I know, its magic. Felt nothing. I would get one again for sure but Ive definitely heard some bad stories from people with less than good experiences. Im not sure what Ill end up doing this time...Im kinda denying the birth will ever really happen. Haha! It stresses me out thinking about it too much.


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks for your feedback on the names, ladies! I appreciate it :flower:

Wanting, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: What your mom is doing sounds so nice, and you choosing your LOs middle name after your father is a great tribute <3

Giggle, I'm really sorry you had to go through all of that. Grateful your LO proved those doctors wrong!

Kiwi, I really do agree with Giggle that if you like a name from this group, you should just use it! I personally wouldn't mind one bit if someone here used the same name as me!

I was in the same boat as Nova - no discomfort with the needle. My contractions were so irregular with baby #2, that my midwife kept telling me to stop calling because it wasn't time to go to the hospital yet :haha: And I had had a c-section with #1, so didn't really know how much pain or urgency to expect during labour. Finally, I just told my husband to lie and say all of my contractions were 4 minutes apart and lasting one minute, and that got me the green light to drive to the hospital at 6:30pm. That's where I had a toe curling contraction at the admissions desk (in front of a stranger...a man who looked horrified. Ha!) and they checked and I was at 7cm already! Getting the epidural was basically painless for me (she did miss the spot the first time, and that was a little pinchy until she fixed it), and made a huge difference - I felt great, and just relaxed and ate popsicles all night until it was time to push (slow progression, as they hadn't realized my water didn't totally break on its own), and then pushing from 2:30-4:01 am (because it was a VBAC under 24 months apart, they were giving me a strict deadline before intervening with a surgeon) - that deadline was 4am, and I don't know what came over me in those final minutes, but I was so determined to not go all that way and end with surgery, so baby came out with a big popping sound 1 minute after the deadline :haha:

Mollymoon, I hear you - My jobs (I have two, plus my own small business) aren't physical, but are exhausting me right now. I had started a new, fantastic job right when I lost my baby in March, and with getting unexpectedly pregnant again in April, I have been scrambling to make sure I get the hours I need for mat leave. I didn't know you're also in Canada - which part?!


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats on the vbac randa! I tried, had back labor, total labor for 36 hours...i was about crowing (i had a mirror and could see his head) when baby suddenly twisted his head and got himself stuck in an awful predicament. The dr and surgeon agreed that it was dangerous for me to continue pushing so I was rushed for an emergency c section. It was horrible, I hemorrhaged, had to get a transfusion, and had a rough recovery. Really on the fence about another attempt...recovery from the sections has been so rough but i DO NOT want a repeat of last time if i try and fail! So I don't know...both ds1 and ds2 were back labors and that was horrid so it's likely a third boy will present the same way (we evidently make big babies, both were over 9 pounds). 

My epidural with ds1 failed, it kicked in then wore off. I had it placed a second time and same thing happened. By the time it was time to try again they determined i needed a c section (failure to progress past 7cm and my water had gone -- I actually had a big gush like in the movies long before contractions started via pitocin). With ds2 i held on on pain relief as long as possible because the drs were afraid it would stall my labor. It was about 24 hours and at a 5 when i finally got it -- by then the back labor was excruciating and i have no idea how I didn't pass out from pain! The epi was ammmaaazzziiiinnng that time! Worked like a charm and i got to a full 10 within about 5 hours or so...may have been leas because my dr hadn't checked me in awhile as I was sleeping (had been in l&d since about 3am the previous morning).

Sorry that was so much ranting!


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Jamers I know what you mean...I felt that way with ds1. Complicated pregnancy and I really wanted a girl but after I was told baby would likely die before 15 weeks, sex of the baby didn't much matter anymore! I just wanted a healthy baby...and thank God I got him!
> 
> Actually thank you for saying that. It helps put things into perspective for me as I'm having a little bit of trouble with the news of a third boy :hugs: will you be finding out the sex at your ultrasound?


:hugs::hugs: I'm glad it was helpful, but I could understand being disappointed once you've had multiple of the same gender child. But I'm so glad that your ds1 was healthy! I couldn't imagine if I was told this baby wouldn't make it. I'm honestly scared of that happening at our anatomy scan.

And we will definitely be finding out for sure what the sex is at our next ultrasound. We go for our 20 week on September 6th, which feels like an eternity!!


----------



## gigglebox

I bet all is just fine! I hate the wait between ultrasounds. It's too reminiscent of ttc :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

RandaI'm in SK, boondock country lol.. Where are you?

So I was planning to do the wait-and-see as far as epidural is concerned. (considering as long as there is no issues) I'm not sure if this is relevant but I've suffered with horribly severe menstrual cramps since I was 20...if labour gets much harder than that I won't even think twice about an epidural. As for gas I don't think I would go for that I'm very sensitive to things like that and have a feeling it would make me ill.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey all glad to see everyone doing well. Sorry I&#8217;ve been mia but haven&#8217;t had much to report and I&#8217;ve been absolutely exhausted all the time. I finally broke down and got a pregnancy pillow in hopes it helps with sleep because I can&#8217;t get comfortable at all already. We have a doctors appointment Monday and can&#8217;t believe halfway is right around the corner already. This little man has been kicking my butt lol I feel him daily which has been amazing.


----------



## NovaStar

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hey all glad to see everyone doing well. Sorry Ive been mia but havent had much to report and Ive been absolutely exhausted all the time. I finally broke down and got a pregnancy pillow in hopes it helps with sleep because I cant get comfortable at all already. We have a doctors appointment Monday and cant believe halfway is right around the corner already. This little man has been kicking my butt lol I feel him daily which has been amazing.

Ahh man, Im starting to feel the same. My belly just feels so cumbersome even though, to the layman, Im barely showing. But in my own skin I feel super big already. Makes sleeping hard. I love laying on my belly but thats not really an option right now.

I started feeling baby girl kicking away last week! Its so crazy. She gets active around loud music or in a movie theater. Just likes to bump away at me! Every time I put my hand on my belly, she stops. Of course. Haha!


----------



## NovaStar

Also, minor pet peeve...what someone asks how did you come up with that name? Because, like, its a name. And we like it. I didnt invent it. Its such a weird way to phrase that question and yet I get it all the time regarding my daughters name, Nova. How did you come up with that? Its literally a name. Do they ask that for people who name their child Elizabeth or Amelia? No....so....what he heck?? Lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies sorry to post and leave, I'll make sure to catch up a little bit later today. I was wondering if anyone has any allergies and if they're getting worse? I have an intolerance to eggs and it used to only be raw eggs that were cooked like scrambled. However I ate a brownie yesterday and it's not sitting well with me just like what happens with the eggs.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova maybe it's maybe because it's less common? I get the same kind of response (and accompanying look) with ds2, Levin. And the ever annoying, "Eleven?" It sometimes does not pay to have foreign names I guess! Ds1's is Irish, ds2's is German.

Kiwi could it just be an aversion to the chocolate?


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Nova maybe it's maybe because it's less common? I get the same kind of response (and accompanying look) with ds2, Levin. And the ever annoying, "Eleven?" It sometimes does not pay to have foreign names I guess! Ds1's is Irish, ds2's is German.
> 
> Kiwi could it just be an aversion to the chocolate?

No, normally I don't have any problems with eating chocolate. It makes me react the exact same way as if I ate eggs.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> W8tingforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey all glad to see everyone doing well. Sorry I&#8217;ve been mia but haven&#8217;t had much to report and I&#8217;ve been absolutely exhausted all the time. I finally broke down and got a pregnancy pillow in hopes it helps with sleep because I can&#8217;t get comfortable at all already. We have a doctors appointment Monday and can&#8217;t believe halfway is right around the corner already. This little man has been kicking my butt lol I feel him daily which has been amazing.
> 
> Ahh man, I&#8217;m starting to feel the same. My belly just feels so cumbersome even though, to the layman, I&#8217;m barely showing. But in my own skin I feel super big already. Makes sleeping hard. I love laying on my belly but that&#8217;s not really an option right now.
> 
> I started feeling baby girl kicking away last week! It&#8217;s so crazy. She gets active around loud music or in a movie theater. Just likes to bump away at me! Every time I put my hand on my belly, she stops. Of course. Haha!Click to expand...

Right there with you ladies! My hips ache so bad at night that I have to switch sides constantly, and my legs tend to get numb after a bit :shrug: Definitely see what body pillow you think will work best for you, the one I have is great for my neck, but not so great for my leg support :wacko: That could just be a 'me' problem though.

I've not had a chance to catch up yet, and I hope to soon. DD starts pre-k tomorrow and I've a lot of prepping to do and I have a huge nesting issue going on :wacko: I'm to the point of getting upset and crying over any small thing if it's not tidy, the hubby is taking it well, and finds it funny for some reason :shrug: I think this may be the worst bout I've had with nesting and needing things tidy for my sanity which is why he might find it amusing/funny lol. I honestly cannot wait for Thursday, I hope my little sprout cooperates and let's me see what they are <3 I see that girls are fastly catching up to the boys! I hope everyone is well and having an easier time!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle I completely agree, the wait between scans seems to last forever. 

W8ting hopefully the pillow is working :hugs:

Nova same! Belly sleeping is the best, with my first it was heaven being able to do it again.. until the milk came in. I dont get what the deal with names are either, who knew we had to justify them &#128580;

Kiwi is it possible to develop new intolerances in pregnancy? Im not sure what else it could be :( 

Cuddlebug do you have spd? It sounds familiar to what is happening to me right now. 

Girls my anomaly scan is TOMORROW! 10am :D :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub: I've always had this problem with eggs hun it's just it feels like it's worse. Before it used to only be with raw eggs like scrambled eggs or a fried egg, but now it's with baked goods that have lots of eggs in them too. :shrug: Sometimes I would sneak in some eggs because I really love them, but I think I've made a big mistake and might have just made the problem worse.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I slept amazing last night with that damn pillow lol best nights sleep in a while


----------



## MollyMoon

=D&gt;
Good luck &#129310; at your scan! 

Tmi I've been having really painful sharp gas pains along with heavy lower abdominal pressure... I think cause baby & package are gaining weight.. Anybody else have this??


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub: Good luck at the scan hun! I'm excited to hear about your results!! :happydanve:.

W8tingforbaby: I know right! I absolutely loved mine for my first and second pregnancy.

MollyMoon: I get that sometimes too. Lots of gas as well.


----------



## countryblonde

Emsa my scan is tomorrow too!!!!! 830...im super excited!


----------



## Kiwiberry

countryblonde: good luck at your scan too as well hun!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh ladies please share your scan pics!!! I can't wait until mine...a loooong 6 weeks away &#128553; I'm thinking about seeing if they can move it up a week though :haha: i'm so impatient! I tried to book a private scan but no one will do it!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Ahhh ladies please share your scan pics!!! I can't wait until mine...a loooong 6 weeks away &#128553; I'm thinking about seeing if they can move it up a week though :haha: i'm so impatient! I tried to book a private scan but no one will do it!

Wow really? Places around here do it at 16 weeks. Did they say it's because you weren't along far enough???


----------



## Wriggley

Hi ladies sorry Ive been mia had a busy couple of weeks! Trying to catch up on the chat 

Nova Im a belly sleeper too! 

I love Ruby Josephine from the names list :cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck to those who have got their scans coming up 

We had a private one done at 16 weeks last week my mum currently knows the gender but we dont my mum is doing a gender reveal when we get back from our holiday. Pic below of baby at 16 weeks
 



Attached Files:







8B26923C-0A39-4760-985E-005DFBDF89DA.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









F501E014-7DE2-421C-A357-AD77591C71F7.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emsabub

Well girls, mothers instinct and the old wives tales were correct..

Its a girl!!

She also has a little duck in there with her &#128149; so happy!
 



Attached Files:







AD922CB6-8A5B-44EB-9EAD-7294EA9D4EDD.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> Well girls, mothers instinct and the old wives tales were correct..
> 
> Its a girl!!
> 
> She also has a little duck in there with her &#128149; so happy!

Wow! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wriggley, how exciting a gender reveal! When do you get back from your vacation?

Emsabub, congrats on team :pink:!!!!! I also went ahead and updated the list!


----------



## countryblonde

I have a piece of paper in an envelope with the sex in it that I am dying to open!!! Waiting to open it with hubby tonight....

Will post a picture when I get home&#128522;


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Molly & Kiwi! Im so excited!!

How much longer until those reveals wriggley and country?


----------



## countryblonde

Im just waiting to find out with my husband tonight because he wasnt able to come to the ultrasound this time. So sometime tonight. I have a client this evening so probably after my kids are im bed... Especially because we arent telling them the gender. Congrats on the girl by the way!

And lovely pictures everyone&#128536;


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh can't wait to see what everyone's having!

Ems congratulations on the little lady!

Wrig great scan <3 the top pic looks exactly like the baby on your ticker right now lol


----------



## Emsabub

Country I realised as soon as I read it back you said later today, sorry :oops:

And thank you giggle! At the moment the girls and boys are officially even!


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Well girls, mothers instinct and the old wives tales were correct..
> 
> Its a girl!!
> 
> She also has a little duck in there with her &#128149; so happy!

Awww how cute!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Emsabub said:


> Well girls, mothers instinct and the old wives tales were correct..
> 
> Its a girl!!
> 
> She also has a little duck in there with her &#128149; so happy!

Congrats on the little girl!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you ladies! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mwel8819

I need your opinions...how should I do this?!

My daughter (3) has always slept with us but we are ready to move her into her own bed. She is just getting too big and tossing and turning at night bc she isn't comfortable in between us anymore. 

So we tried last night, I read her a book, sang until my throat was sore (That's usually how she goes to sleep in my room), and then laid beside her bed, in a rocking chair until I thought she was asleep. I crept out and latched the door. (She has a beautiful inside princess screen door) and her room is literally no more than 3 steps away from my door. My husband came in my room and said "Are we really going to lock her in?" I said, "Unless you want to be up and down all night"...he then made me feel like I was Hitler or something. He said it hurt him so he went and unlatched the door. About 3 hours later, I hear her call out. I called back and reassured her that everything was okay and for her to go back to sleep. I heard her try the door and next thing I knew she was in the bed with us again. My husband called me this morning while I was at work...sounded really upset and said that we should put this on hold bc we are headed to the beach in a couple of weeks and we don't want to mess up the routine once we get it down. I feel defeated.
 



Attached Files:







door.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RandaPanda

Emsabub said:


> Well girls, mothers instinct and the old wives tales were correct..
> 
> ItÂs a girl!!
> 
> She also has a little duck in there with her ð so happy!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Emsabub

Randa thank you! 

Mwel is the screen opaque or translucent/transparent? The thing is Im going to be using a stair gate on my daughters doorframe that will Iock but its only half the size of the door. I completely agree with what youre saying, she kind of does need to be locked in for her own safety. If you were both asleep and she got out and tried to go exploring in the dark she might hurt herself. My daughters only coming two but even at three I would still lock the gate.


----------



## mwel8819

Emsabub said:


> Randa thank you!
> 
> Mwel is the screen opaque or translucent/transparent? The thing is Im going to be using a stair gate on my daughters doorframe that will Iock but its only half the size of the door. I completely agree with what youre saying, she kind of does need to be locked in for her own safety. If you were both asleep and she got out and tried to go exploring in the dark she might hurt herself. My daughters only coming two but even at three I would still lock the gate.

Thanks! That's exactly how I feel! But I know others have different opinions and I want to hear them all bc I'm TRYING to understand my hubby's point of view. I posted a pic of it so everyone can see...she can see right through it and hear me bc I leave our door open as well. I just feel like she is safer and so is my baby. Gabby has been kicking in her sleep and she kicked my belly night before last and it terrified me.


----------



## Emsabub

I understand where your husband is coming from too. It does feel a bit weird and mean but their safety is obviously paramount. 
You cant have the baby being accidentally nudged either :( 
He would get used to it in time Id think? Its never nice at first doing these things but it does get easier in the end I reckon. Thats just my personal opinion anyway


----------



## NovaStar

It depends, my daughter doesnt get out of bed at all until morning. Even then shes almost 5 and pretty self sufficient and wont go hurting herself. She usually just pops her head into our room and lets us know shes awake. She never got up and wandered at night. We always had a gate on our stairs at the top, though, from about age 2-4. Just in case. Mainly for my peace of mind, it was never really an issue. We were lucky. Doesnt mean she didnt have her own set of sleep issues...but she never slept with us so the only advice I have is to know itll be an interesting road, its not gonna be bump free. There will be lots of nights where she ends up with you in bed. Its a habit shes had since birth...kinda hard to just break in one week...or one month...also just be kind and calm and okay with regression because, well, thats life with a toddler. Lol

Emsabub congrats on the girl! Yay!!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Ahhh ladies please share your scan pics!!! I can't wait until mine...a loooong 6 weeks away &#128553; I'm thinking about seeing if they can move it up a week though :haha: i'm so impatient! I tried to book a private scan but no one will do it!

I'm not sure if I ever shared mine, but here's sprout at 13 weeks. I get my anatomy scan Thursday and I'm hoping for the best :) Hang in there, I was also surprised and frustrated at such long waits between scans, but I'm more surprised no one will do a private scan for you to be honest, did they explain why?
 



Attached Files:







baby3fullbody.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> Emsabub said:
> 
> 
> Randa thank you!
> 
> Mwel is the screen opaque or translucent/transparent? The thing is Im going to be using a stair gate on my daughters doorframe that will Iock but its only half the size of the door. I completely agree with what youre saying, she kind of does need to be locked in for her own safety. If you were both asleep and she got out and tried to go exploring in the dark she might hurt herself. My daughters only coming two but even at three I would still lock the gate.
> 
> Thanks! That's exactly how I feel! But I know others have different opinions and I want to hear them all bc I'm TRYING to understand my hubby's point of view. I posted a pic of it so everyone can see...she can see right through it and hear me bc I leave our door open as well. I just feel like she is safer and so is my baby. Gabby has been kicking in her sleep and she kicked my belly night before last and it terrified me.Click to expand...

I can see the hubby's concern with her having the screen door locked, she's no way out if something happens or if she wakes in the middle of the night unable to get out it may scare her, which I know is totally not your intent at all as you are a great mommy and just trying to solve a problem. Instead of her screen door what about a baby gate? it still encloses but the top portion is open so she won't feel shut in and hubs can pick her up if he needs to? or maybe if she's nervous or needing a bed buddy through the transition DH can go in with her, because I completely understand the need to protect your belly. After my DD was rough with my belly I could not rest well until I had sprout checked out and have been very paranoid since then. Best of luck to you mwel :hugs:


----------



## MollyMoon

That's so cute she's got her little duck lol! 

Country-you got me in suspense with the tie breaker!


----------



## gigglebox

cuddlebugluv said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh ladies please share your scan pics!!! I can't wait until mine...a loooong 6 weeks away &#128553; I'm thinking about seeing if they can move it up a week though :haha: i'm so impatient! I tried to book a private scan but no one will do it!
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever shared mine, but here's sprout at 13 weeks. I get my anatomy scan Thursday and I'm hoping for the best :) Hang in there, I was also surprised and frustrated at such long waits between scans, but I'm more surprised no one will do a private scan for you to be honest, did they explain why?Click to expand...

Looks like a little girly to me ;) any preference? I don't know why they won't do an extra scan. I have a regular ob appt next friday and may ask that dr..,but I've never met her so will have to feel her out and see if she'll be amiable or not.

I just don't get why, if i make an appointment and pay for it, they won't book it?

Anyway i hear my ob that predicted gender is extremely accurate so very likely boy 3.


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel is the concern the door is locked or he just feels bad about it? Maybe he's just not emotionally ready yet.


----------



## countryblonde

Mwel. I have had some sort of lock on my boys door since my oldest started sleeping in a big boy bed. It started with just a baby hate, but once they figured out how to take it down or climb over it it had to go. We now have a lock. Its the only way I can keep them....mostly my little guy now.....in the room to go to sleep at night. I can always hear them. We have never had any issues....and our rooms are on different floors at this point we unlock before we go to bed, but it has been a lifesaver to ensure everyone in out house sleeps.

And sorry to leave you all in suspense! I ended up having a crazy day yesterday. I blew up a tire and got stuck on the side of the road for 2 hours!! BUT..... the tie breaker goes to the.........



GIRLS! Im in shock...and i think hubby is too....i thought for sure we would have 3 boys...i dont know if either of us knows what to do with a girl!! Now to keep it a secret from everyone...you guys should feel special since you are the only ones who know what she is!!
 



Attached Files:







20180820_093603~2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Wow country! Congratulations!!! Ahhh lovely, and hopefully she'll have her older bros to protect her <3


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Mwel is the concern the door is locked or he just feels bad about it? Maybe he's just not emotionally ready yet.

He has a hard time doing anything that will upset Gabby. It's not like when she gets upset and tries to get out that I'm not going to ease her fears and tell her everything is okay but I refuse to lose sleep (especially right now) bc she is following me back to my bed every night. None of us are sleeping well. Gabby isn't ready to get up for school. Hubby is grumpy and I can't function at work bc I was already super tired before all of this. It's on hold for now though until we get back from the beach though. Last night was AWFUL. We all tossed and turned all night. I need a king sized mattress if this continues. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## mwel8819

countryblonde said:


> Mwel. I have had some sort of lock on my boys door since my oldest started sleeping in a big boy bed. It started with just a baby hate, but once they figured out how to take it down or climb over it it had to go. We now have a lock. Its the only way I can keep them....mostly my little guy now.....in the room to go to sleep at night. I can always hear them. We have never had any issues....and our rooms are on different floors at this point we unlock before we go to bed, but it has been a lifesaver to ensure everyone in out house sleeps.
> 
> And sorry to leave you all in suspense! I ended up having a crazy day yesterday. I blew up a tire and got stuck on the side of the road for 2 hours!! BUT..... the tie breaker goes to the.........
> 
> 
> 
> GIRLS! Im in shock...and i think hubby is too....i thought for sure we would have 3 boys...i dont know if either of us knows what to do with a girl!! Now to keep it a secret from everyone...you guys should feel special since you are the only ones who know what she is!!

Yay! A girl! Congrats! You'll figure it out! I'll be the same way if this one is a boy so I feel ya completely! 

And thank you so much for your opinion on the locks. Ours is a latch and honestly, she could break it if she ever needed to. But being that she is right beside our room, we would never miss her calling out. I would love to not have to use it but she is very strong willed...like her mommy.


----------



## gigglebox

Just a thought but what if you temporarily moved her mattress into your room? Then transition her into her room.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh ladies please share your scan pics!!! I can't wait until mine...a loooong 6 weeks away &#128553; I'm thinking about seeing if they can move it up a week though :haha: i'm so impatient! I tried to book a private scan but no one will do it!
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever shared mine, but here's sprout at 13 weeks. I get my anatomy scan Thursday and I'm hoping for the best :) Hang in there, I was also surprised and frustrated at such long waits between scans, but I'm more surprised no one will do a private scan for you to be honest, did they explain why?Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a little girly to me ;) any preference? I don't know why they won't do an extra scan. I have a regular ob appt next friday and may ask that dr..,but I've never met her so will have to feel her out and see if she'll be amiable or not.
> 
> I just don't get why, if i make an appointment and pay for it, they won't book it?
> 
> Anyway i hear my ob that predicted gender is extremely accurate so very likely boy 3.Click to expand...

I don't understand that either, I thought once they were at a certain gestation age they wouldn't have an issue doing a scan, especially if you paid for it and it's a reputable place. I guess things are changing depending on where we are located :shrug: I'll add your guess to my tally list ;) So far boy guesses have been in the lead, but surprisingly my close friends are guessing girl! But to answer your question I'd love to have a boy, though to be honest so long as the baby is healthy and happy I'm happy if it's a girl too :) The only thing I'm worried about is the "mama blues" since this will be my last one ( as far as I can see) but I hear we've got a better equipped counselors if I do encounter those blues later.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Congrats on team:pink: country!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Just a thought but what if you temporarily moved her mattress into your room? Then transition her into her room.

We tried that. We bought her a toddler bed that was Elsa and Anna and she loves it but won't sleep in it. She climbs up in the bed with us. :\ We tried moving it away from our bed and she freaked out and pushed it back right next to it.


----------



## Emsabub

Yaaaay congratulations country!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

mwel8819 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Just a thought but what if you temporarily moved her mattress into your room? Then transition her into her room.
> 
> We tried that. We bought her a toddler bed that was Elsa and Anna and she loves it but won't sleep in it. She climbs up in the bed with us. :\ We tried moving it away from our bed and she freaked out and pushed it back right next to it.Click to expand...

With my 3 year old and 1 year old I lay between them and cuddle them until they are asleep then I move them into their own beds and they sleep through. My 3 year old would stay in her bed and fall asleep if I was in the room but my 1 year old will not stay in her bed, so we just do it together because they have the same bedtime. 
Could you transfer her after she is asleep? Not ideal if you want her to learn to go to bed in her own bed but would give you the space for when you go to bed.


----------



## mwel8819

bbbbbbb811 said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Just a thought but what if you temporarily moved her mattress into your room? Then transition her into her room.
> 
> We tried that. We bought her a toddler bed that was Elsa and Anna and she loves it but won't sleep in it. She climbs up in the bed with us. :\ We tried moving it away from our bed and she freaked out and pushed it back right next to it.Click to expand...
> 
> With my 3 year old and 1 year old I lay between them and cuddle them until they are asleep then I move them into their own beds and they sleep through. My 3 year old would stay in her bed and fall asleep if I was in the room but my 1 year old will not stay in her bed, so we just do it together because they have the same bedtime.
> Could you transfer her after she is asleep? Not ideal if you want her to learn to go to bed in her own bed but would give you the space for when you go to bed.Click to expand...

All makes a lot of sense but yes, alas, we have tried that as well. Even just moving her out of our bed and into hers beside ours...she always climbs back up in ours.


----------



## gigglebox

What about something similar to a poop chart? Basically you put a chart on the wall and she gets a sticker and small reward each time she sleeps in her room. THEN AFTER SAY 5 stickers she gets a big reward


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay congratulations on team :pink: Country!!!!!!! Updating the list and the girls are now in the lead!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> What about something similar to a poop chart? Basically you put a chart on the wall and she gets a sticker and small reward each time she sleeps in her room. THEN AFTER SAY 5 stickers she gets a big reward

Incentives do seem to work with her...this may just work. Thanks for the idea, Giggle!


----------



## MollyMoon

countryblonde said:


> Mwel. I have had some sort of lock on my boys door since my oldest started sleeping in a big boy bed. It started with just a baby hate, but once they figured out how to take it down or climb over it it had to go. We now have a lock. Its the only way I can keep them....mostly my little guy now.....in the room to go to sleep at night. I can always hear them. We have never had any issues....and our rooms are on different floors at this point we unlock before we go to bed, but it has been a lifesaver to ensure everyone in out house sleeps.
> 
> And sorry to leave you all in suspense! I ended up having a crazy day yesterday. I blew up a tire and got stuck on the side of the road for 2 hours!! BUT..... the tie breaker goes to the.........
> 
> 
> 
> GIRLS! Im in shock...and i think hubby is too....i thought for sure we would have 3 boys...i dont know if either of us knows what to do with a girl!! Now to keep it a secret from everyone...you guys should feel special since you are the only ones who know what she is!!

Country - Congratulations!!! :thumbup:

Mwel is she at the age where you can talk with her about it as well? Like if she has a character on a show or something to relate to that they sleep in their big girl bed too


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> countryblonde said:
> 
> 
> Mwel. I have had some sort of lock on my boys door since my oldest started sleeping in a big boy bed. It started with just a baby hate, but once they figured out how to take it down or climb over it it had to go. We now have a lock. Its the only way I can keep them....mostly my little guy now.....in the room to go to sleep at night. I can always hear them. We have never had any issues....and our rooms are on different floors at this point we unlock before we go to bed, but it has been a lifesaver to ensure everyone in out house sleeps.
> 
> And sorry to leave you all in suspense! I ended up having a crazy day yesterday. I blew up a tire and got stuck on the side of the road for 2 hours!! BUT..... the tie breaker goes to the.........
> 
> 
> 
> GIRLS! Im in shock...and i think hubby is too....i thought for sure we would have 3 boys...i dont know if either of us knows what to do with a girl!! Now to keep it a secret from everyone...you guys should feel special since you are the only ones who know what she is!!
> 
> Country - Congratulations!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Mwel is she at the age where you can talk with her about it as well? Like if she has a character on a show or something to relate to that they sleep in their big girl bed tooClick to expand...

Thanks! We have tried and we also used the fact that her best friend sleeps in her own bed.


----------



## gigglebox

Poop chart was the only thing that worked for us (with pooping lol), he got m&m's for his little reward then after 10 times we went to a trampoline park. 

Ugh ladies I am so done waiting for my next ultrasound! I wish the local place would contact me back but I think they're closed (one of those keepsake places). I "know" i'm having a boy but there is still the part of my brain saying "what if...?" And i want to shut it up! My scan is so far off, not for another almost 6 weeks!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Poop chart was the only thing that worked for us (with pooping lol), he got m&m's for his little reward then after 10 times we went to a trampoline park.
> 
> Ugh ladies I am so done waiting for my next ultrasound! I wish the local place would contact me back but I think they're closed (one of those keepsake places). I "know" i'm having a boy but there is still the part of my brain saying "what if...?" And i want to shut it up! My scan is so far off, not for another almost 6 weeks!

mwel- I'm really happy you are getting some good ideas, wish I had some to add but I just wish you both the best with this transition :hugs:

Giggle- I really hope they contact you, it seems weird for them to be closed on a Wednesday, but I'd totally call them back and be like " heeeey, sooo how's abou tit?" and keep on it till they give in ;)

My anatomy scan is tomorrow, the excitement has morphed into paranoia now *sigh* Every scan I get I fret something wrong may have happened and it's really sucky. I think I can feel my little sprout move more now, but even then that is a limited feeling and it doesn't help! Totally gonna try and keep out of my head, wish me luck tomorrow everyone! The minute I find out the minute I post on here if I'm team blue or team pink *hugs* overall I just want healthy and happy.

edit: I tried looking for a support thread in the forum, but I don't easily see anything about donors. so I'm going to go ahead and add why I am also super nervous and hoping for a boy, regardless of what my baby is I'll be happy, but one gender will come with more drama than the next. You see, my DH had a failed reversal, so he asked his brother to be the donor. Dh's brother said yes but his fiancee was wishy washy at first, then agreed to it, before I even permitted the process I always asked her, met with her and had her reassure me before the procedure ever happened, she always told me yes and I assured her if she changed her mind before hand that I was more than ok to find another donor, each and every time we met.

Later they broke up ( over unrelated and private issues of their own) and DH's brother became our official donor after another serious discussion on if it was ok, he was and DH assured me it was ok, and then a few months later I am pregnant with this little one. Now the brother and his ex-fiancee are back together and she is ok with it but having emotional issues on if this is going to be a girl. She herself does not want any more children and has been 100% upfront with BIL and us about it, but she has all boys and still insists she doesn't want any more children even now.. Yet there is this unease in the air with just her and it's putting me all in a tizzy after checking, rechecking and double checking with her last year before they even broke up before I would even consider doing the IUI. I'd have opened up about this sooner, but I felt that it wouldn't be the best place for it..however now I feel comfortable with everyone here and know that there would be understanding about the new situation. I need a bit of comfort with this anxiety I'm feeling, even if it's to get it out somewhere safe where backlash won't hit.


----------



## gigglebox

Cuddle, I am confused, are you afraid she's going to try to lay some sort of claim to the baby if it's a girl? She has no tie to this baby whatsoever so...tough S to her if you happen to get the girl. Sounds like BIL has been pretty cool about the whole thing so I wouldn't worry about that. That is pretty cool that you were able to get someone with the same genetic make up as your husband to make your little baby! I bet everything is going just fine; but that said I can completely relate to the ultrasound fear haha.

Regarding the ultrasound place I was talking about, I think they are totally closed. Their Facebook page is still up and running but they have been on responsive to my messages, and their phone number isn't working anymore. The next closest place is an hour away and I just don't want to make that drive!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle, I am confused, are you afraid she's going to try to lay some sort of claim to the baby if it's a girl? She has no tie to this baby whatsoever so...tough S to her if you happen to get the girl. Sounds like BIL has been pretty cool about the whole thing so I wouldn't worry about that. That is pretty cool that you were able to get someone with the same genetic make up as your husband to make your little baby! I bet everything is going just fine; but that said I can completely relate to the ultrasound fear haha.
> 
> Regarding the ultrasound place I was talking about, I think they are totally closed. Their Facebook page is still up and running but they have been on responsive to my messages, and their phone number isn't working anymore. The next closest place is an hour away and I just don't want to make that drive!

I would take that as a sign that I'm supposed to go elsewhere. lol! Maybe even have a scan sooner? Eek!


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Poop chart was the only thing that worked for us (with pooping lol), he got m&m's for his little reward then after 10 times we went to a trampoline park.
> 
> Ugh ladies I am so done waiting for my next ultrasound! I wish the local place would contact me back but I think they're closed (one of those keepsake places). I "know" i'm having a boy but there is still the part of my brain saying "what if...?" And i want to shut it up! My scan is so far off, not for another almost 6 weeks!
> 
> mwel- I'm really happy you are getting some good ideas, wish I had some to add but I just wish you both the best with this transition :hugs:
> 
> Giggle- I really hope they contact you, it seems weird for them to be closed on a Wednesday, but I'd totally call them back and be like " heeeey, sooo how's abou tit?" and keep on it till they give in ;)
> 
> My anatomy scan is tomorrow, the excitement has morphed into paranoia now *sigh* Every scan I get I fret something wrong may have happened and it's really sucky. I think I can feel my little sprout move more now, but even then that is a limited feeling and it doesn't help! Totally gonna try and keep out of my head, wish me luck tomorrow everyone! The minute I find out the minute I post on here if I'm team blue or team pink *hugs* overall I just want healthy and happy.
> 
> edit: I tried looking for a support thread in the forum, but I don't easily see anything about donors. so I'm going to go ahead and add why I am also super nervous and hoping for a boy, regardless of what my baby is I'll be happy, but one gender will come with more drama than the next. You see, my DH had a failed reversal, so he asked his brother to be the donor. Dh's brother said yes but his fiancee was wishy washy at first, then agreed to it, before I even permitted the process I always asked her, met with her and had her reassure me before the procedure ever happened, she always told me yes and I assured her if she changed her mind before hand that I was more than ok to find another donor, each and every time we met.
> 
> Later they broke up ( over unrelated and private issues of their own) and DH's brother became our official donor after another serious discussion on if it was ok, he was and DH assured me it was ok, and then a few months later I am pregnant with this little one. Now the brother and his ex-fiancee are back together and she is ok with it but having emotional issues on if this is going to be a girl. She herself does not want any more children and has been 100% upfront with BIL and us about it, but she has all boys and still insists she doesn't want any more children even now.. Yet there is this unease in the air with just her and it's putting me all in a tizzy after checking, rechecking and double checking with her last year before they even broke up before I would even consider doing the IUI. I'd have opened up about this sooner, but I felt that it wouldn't be the best place for it..however now I feel comfortable with everyone here and know that there would be understanding about the new situation. I need a bit of comfort with this anxiety I'm feeling, even if it's to get it out somewhere safe where backlash won't hit.Click to expand...

Oh wow! I'm so sorry hun. I get why you would feel weird about her but she has absolutely no claim and you can tell her that..nor is it any of her business! It isn't your fault she couldn't have a girl. UGH! As far as the ultrasound goes, I think we all feel that same anxiety. Mine is getting closer and I can feel the baby much more now and you think that would ease mine but it doesn't. I just want a healthy baby with 10 fingers and 10 toes...that's what I want to see.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle, I am confused, are you afraid she's going to try to lay some sort of claim to the baby if it's a girl? She has no tie to this baby whatsoever so...tough S to her if you happen to get the girl. Sounds like BIL has been pretty cool about the whole thing so I wouldn't worry about that. That is pretty cool that you were able to get someone with the same genetic make up as your husband to make your little baby! I bet everything is going just fine; but that said I can completely relate to the ultrasound fear haha.
> 
> Regarding the ultrasound place I was talking about, I think they are totally closed. Their Facebook page is still up and running but they have been on responsive to my messages, and their phone number isn't working anymore. The next closest place is an hour away and I just don't want to make that drive!

No, not that I'm even aware of. As you said she doesn't have any claim to my LO but I also do not want drama or tension as this was agreed upon well in advance by both parties, and in all honesty BIL had more of a say when they broke up, which is when conception happened. I understand if drama or tension happens that will just be that, but talking to others about it is helpful and gives me a bit more courage to face it. BIL is awesome, he's been 100% supportive and he himself has said " she'll have to deal with it, she can't back out now and this was my choice" 
I just don't know what to expect regarding how she is going to react, and I get anxious. But it honestly helps talking about this and I appreciate being able to bring it here.

OOHHH, closed as in not in business, I get it now! :D an hour drive is a lot, especially in the heat that's still raging.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Poop chart was the only thing that worked for us (with pooping lol), he got m&m's for his little reward then after 10 times we went to a trampoline park.
> 
> Ugh ladies I am so done waiting for my next ultrasound! I wish the local place would contact me back but I think they're closed (one of those keepsake places). I "know" i'm having a boy but there is still the part of my brain saying "what if...?" And i want to shut it up! My scan is so far off, not for another almost 6 weeks!
> 
> mwel- I'm really happy you are getting some good ideas, wish I had some to add but I just wish you both the best with this transition :hugs:
> 
> Giggle- I really hope they contact you, it seems weird for them to be closed on a Wednesday, but I'd totally call them back and be like " heeeey, sooo how's abou tit?" and keep on it till they give in ;)
> 
> My anatomy scan is tomorrow, the excitement has morphed into paranoia now *sigh* Every scan I get I fret something wrong may have happened and it's really sucky. I think I can feel my little sprout move more now, but even then that is a limited feeling and it doesn't help! Totally gonna try and keep out of my head, wish me luck tomorrow everyone! The minute I find out the minute I post on here if I'm team blue or team pink *hugs* overall I just want healthy and happy.
> 
> edit: I tried looking for a support thread in the forum, but I don't easily see anything about donors. so I'm going to go ahead and add why I am also super nervous and hoping for a boy, regardless of what my baby is I'll be happy, but one gender will come with more drama than the next. You see, my DH had a failed reversal, so he asked his brother to be the donor. Dh's brother said yes but his fiancee was wishy washy at first, then agreed to it, before I even permitted the process I always asked her, met with her and had her reassure me before the procedure ever happened, she always told me yes and I assured her if she changed her mind before hand that I was more than ok to find another donor, each and every time we met.
> 
> Later they broke up ( over unrelated and private issues of their own) and DH's brother became our official donor after another serious discussion on if it was ok, he was and DH assured me it was ok, and then a few months later I am pregnant with this little one. Now the brother and his ex-fiancee are back together and she is ok with it but having emotional issues on if this is going to be a girl. She herself does not want any more children and has been 100% upfront with BIL and us about it, but she has all boys and still insists she doesn't want any more children even now.. Yet there is this unease in the air with just her and it's putting me all in a tizzy after checking, rechecking and double checking with her last year before they even broke up before I would even consider doing the IUI. I'd have opened up about this sooner, but I felt that it wouldn't be the best place for it..however now I feel comfortable with everyone here and know that there would be understanding about the new situation. I need a bit of comfort with this anxiety I'm feeling, even if it's to get it out somewhere safe where backlash won't hit.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I'm so sorry hun. I get why you would feel weird about her but she has absolutely no claim and you can tell her that..nor is it any of her business! It isn't your fault she couldn't have a girl. UGH! As far as the ultrasound goes, I think we all feel that same anxiety. Mine is getting closer and I can feel the baby much more now and you think that would ease mine but it doesn't. I just want a healthy baby with 10 fingers and 10 toes...that's what I want to see.Click to expand...

honestly hearing from others she has no claim is helping. I personally do not like dealing with individuals who are jealous or make the air uncomfortable, which is really what I am concerned about. I do not want this anxiety to take away from learning what my LO is, which is why I HAD to bring it up today, sort it out, talk about it and get reassurance from you lovely ladies about it. Oh my goodness right?! I am so super paranoid with this little one more than I have with my other pregnancies, I just might give in and get a doppler to help me out since scans won't be as often from my understanding, I could be wrong though :shrug: But yes! Definitely a healthy baby 100%


----------



## mwel8819

Cuddle- Hugs mama! It will all be okay. You have a great BIL and it sounds like he is on your side and he is right, it was his choice. Don't let her take your joy!
Yes, a doppler...I have one...now I wonder if she/he has more than one arm. lol! She takes so many swipes at the doppler, that I can hear.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> Cuddle- Hugs mama! It will all be okay. You have a great BIL and it sounds like he is on your side and he is right, it was his choice. Don't let her take your joy!
> Yes, a doppler...I have one...now I wonder if she/he has more than one arm. lol! She takes so many swipes at the doppler, that I can hear.

I think the babes have a knack for knowing where the "annoying intruder" is lol! last appointment I had my little sprout was kicking at the monitor the whole time, very " not today!" attitude lol!

Thanks mwel, I'm going to try and not let her get in my head, I don't need that anxiety and I want to be happy and not fretting the " omg now how am I going to go about.." ect ect.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Oh my oh my, you ladies have been chatty while I've gone! (my brother got married)

I'll never catch up! Hope everybody is doing well. I wouldn't worry about the other lady, cuddle. She's just being ridiculous even sharing those jealous feelings with you. 

Here is my 17 week bump photo, my charming DH says it doesn't look like a beer belly anymore. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







week17bump.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Cuddle- you have an amazing BIL and should just focus on that aspect of it. He did something so amazing for you and your husband. She sounds like a jealous wench who doesn&#8217;t like seeing people happy so she can go shove off.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Oh my oh my, you ladies have been chatty while I've gone! (my brother got married)
> 
> I'll never catch up! Hope everybody is doing well. I wouldn't worry about the other lady, cuddle. She's just being ridiculous even sharing those jealous feelings with you.
> 
> Here is my 17 week bump photo, my charming DH says it doesn't look like a beer belly anymore. :happydance:

I appreciate that, so far I'm feeling lots better than I started today to which I am thankful for your ladies input on the whole matter. It really did help :flower: Congrats to your brother! and your bump is looking adorable! The hubs started making whale noises recently...so far plotting on how to get him back, playfully of course ;)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Cuddle- you have an amazing BIL and should just focus on that aspect of it. He did something so amazing for you and your husband. She sounds like a jealous wench who doesnt like seeing people happy so she can go shove off.

Very true, in reality if it was he who was starting to have trouble then I'd likely have more things to worry about. I'm really thankful to him as is DH, those two are super close :) I honestly agree about her being jealous and really don't want it putting any more damper on things. Hopefully she will give me the respect to keep how she feels to herself and to work on those issues so we won't have any odd tension or drama :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cuddle just out of curiosity were they married? 

Miss welcome back! How was the wedding? I assume you were in it...? What was your role? If you got a brisesmaid dress was it a nice one? I've yet to be in a wedding where I liked the dress picked out by the bride...granted I've only been in two :haha: edit -- that's a lie, i was in a third where i got to pick my dress (hist had to be black and knee length). I liked that one!

Question for you all...when did you start feeling proper movement? I think I'm getting odd taps here and there but nothing consistent at all, and sometimes days between those sensations. When did it become regular for you? I can't recall with ds2, and ds1 was insanely early especially for my first (first movement at 14 weeks exactly).


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> Congrats to your brother! and your bump is looking adorable! The hubs started making whale noises recently...so far plotting on how to get him back, playfully of course ;)

Thanks! I would love to hear about it if you come up with some creative revenge! :)



gigglebox said:


> Miss welcome back! How was the wedding? I assume you were in it...? What was your role? If you got a brisesmaid dress was it a nice one? I've yet to be in a wedding where I liked the dress picked out by the bride...granted I've only been in two :haha: edit -- that's a lie, i was in a third where i got to pick my dress (hist had to be black and knee length). I liked that one!
> 
> Question for you all...when did you start feeling proper movement? I think I'm getting odd taps here and there but nothing consistent at all, and sometimes days between those sensations. When did it become regular for you? I can't recall with ds2, and ds1 was insanely early especially for my first (first movement at 14 weeks exactly).

Ha! A bridesmaid dress you will wear again - that's the big lie that every horror-bride tells! I did not have to wear one this time, I was only in the wedding for a minute, I read a poem to the bride and groom. I also got to sign the certificate as witness. I wore a simple black maternity dress, a light straw hat with a black brim, and a pink corsage that they had for me.

As far as movement, I did some reading about how the first movements would feel (like eyelashes brushing, or popcorn popping) then that very night I woke at 3:00 AM and thought I felt some movement! Both butterflies and some popcorn. Since I've not felt much since then ( a few days ), I've begun to wonder if I imagined the whole thing through the power of suggestion.

So I'd like to know if once people start feeling movement, how often they expect to feel it at the beginning.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle just out of curiosity were they married?
> 
> Question for you all...when did you start feeling proper movement? I think I'm getting odd taps here and there but nothing consistent at all, and sometimes days between those sensations. When did it become regular for you? I can't recall with ds2, and ds1 was insanely early especially for my first (first movement at 14 weeks exactly).

Nope, she kept putting it off until she graduated nursing, and then after nursing kept putting it off more and more. They were engaged for about 5 or 6 years give or take. They were together longer than me and DH who have been married for 11 years since April. :shrug:
about movement, only recently am I getting tiny blips and pokes here too and there and that was around last tuesday when I was at 18weeks. My placenta is anterior though, so i may not get a good kick until later :) I remember with DD I felt her at 14 weeks too.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to your brother! and your bump is looking adorable! The hubs started making whale noises recently...so far plotting on how to get him back, playfully of course ;)
> 
> Thanks! I would love to hear about it if you come up with some creative revenge! :)Click to expand...

Oh ho ho you bet! Sadly I'm drawing a blank, but if something happens spur of the moment I will totally share! ;)


----------



## NovaStar

Ive gotten big substantial bumps and kicks this last week. Before now, flutters and suspected movement. Now I can put my hand where I feel the thumping and get a few good bumps against my fingers. Hubs could even feel it. I felt small flops and flutters around 16 weeks, though.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;ve been feeling him move for a few weeks now but in the beginning it was not all the time just the occasional flutter now I feel him daily and all day. I&#8217;m 18 weeks today!!


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Cuddle- you have an amazing BIL and should just focus on that aspect of it. He did something so amazing for you and your husband. She sounds like a jealous wench who doesnt like seeing people happy so she can go shove off.

Amen!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle just out of curiosity were they married?
> 
> Miss welcome back! How was the wedding? I assume you were in it...? What was your role? If you got a brisesmaid dress was it a nice one? I've yet to be in a wedding where I liked the dress picked out by the bride...granted I've only been in two :haha: edit -- that's a lie, i was in a third where i got to pick my dress (hist had to be black and knee length). I liked that one!
> 
> Question for you all...when did you start feeling proper movement? I think I'm getting odd taps here and there but nothing consistent at all, and sometimes days between those sensations. When did it become regular for you? I can't recall with ds2, and ds1 was insanely early especially for my first (first movement at 14 weeks exactly).


I'm definitely feeling kicks every day now. I'm 18 weeks today. I do play with my tummy every night and try to get it to move though. ha! But I feel it while I'm sitting at my desk throughout the day. I've been feeling taps for a couple weeks but it is getting more consistent now.


----------



## mwel8819

W8tingforbaby said:


> Ive been feeling him move for a few weeks now but in the beginning it was not all the time just the occasional flutter now I feel him daily and all day. Im 18 weeks today!!

Same!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Cuddles, sorry about the drama with your BILs wife :hugs:. I do agree with the other ladies though, she has zero claim to your baby and should keep her jealousy to herself. It's not your fault she never had a girl and made the decision to stop having kids. Maybe she should have put more thought into her decisions regarding her own life and stop trying to hijack someone else's. 

AFM: I've been feeling movement since 14 weeks, I feel it everyday all day now that I'm almost 20 weeks. I also have some good news ladies! I received my approval letter for my insurance and they said it should work in replace of my card until it gets here!!! This means I can finally schedule my first OBGYN appointment today!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> Cuddles, sorry about the drama with your BILs wife :hugs:. I do agree with the other ladies though, she has zero claim to your baby and should keep her jealousy to herself. It's not your fault she never had a girl and made the decision to stop having kids. Maybe she should have put more thought into her decisions regarding her own life and stop trying to hijack someone else's.
> 
> AFM: I've been feeling movement since 14 weeks, I feel it everyday all day now that I'm almost 20 weeks. I also have some good news ladies! I received my approval letter for my insurance and they said it should work in replace of my card until it gets here!!! This means I can finally schedule my first OBGYN appointment today!!!!

Yay! That is great news!!! Congrats and can't wait to hear about your first appt.


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel, thanks hun!!


----------



## Jamers89

Hey ladies! So I'm having a rough time today. A year ago today, I started miscarrying at 6 weeks--the worst of it was a year ago tomorrow, but today is when I was told it was happening at the hospital. 

I am still really struggling with it. I didn't expect it to be this hard when I'm 18 weeks with this little one, and I know she's OK. My anxiety about our rainbow's health is up to 1,000 today, and I can't seem to shake the feeling that something is going to happen to her. I feel so guilty for grieving my loss today, like I should just be grateful that we had a sticky baby this time.


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers, don't ever feel guilty for mourning a loss! .have you thought about doing something to say goodbye to your loss? LIke write a letter and bury it, or send it down a nearby river or something? I know that may sound crazy but might help to physically release something. I hope peace finds you today


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Jamers, don't ever feel guilty for mourning a loss! .have you thought about doing something to say goodbye to your loss? LIke write a letter and bury it, or send it down a nearby river or something? I know that may sound crazy but might help to physically release something. I hope peace finds you today

Thank you. DH and I plan to light a candle and say a prayer for our lost baby together this evening. I think that will help. 

At least one thing made the anxiety about our baby girl better: we got the results of our quad screen today, and everything is normal! I feel so relieved


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> AFM: I've been feeling movement since 14 weeks, I feel it everyday all day now that I'm almost 20 weeks. I also have some good news ladies! I received my approval letter for my insurance and they said it should work in replace of my card until it gets here!!! This means I can finally schedule my first OBGYN appointment today!!!!

Great news!



Jamers89 said:


> Hey ladies! So I'm having a rough time today. A year ago today, I started miscarrying at 6 weeks--the worst of it was a year ago tomorrow, but today is when I was told it was happening at the hospital.
> 
> I am still really struggling with it. I didn't expect it to be this hard when I'm 18 weeks with this little one, and I know she's OK. My anxiety about our rainbow's health is up to 1,000 today, and I can't seem to shake the feeling that something is going to happen to her. I feel so guilty for grieving my loss today, like I should just be grateful that we had a sticky baby this time.

Im very sorry for your loss. As somebody with 5 first trimester miscarriages, I absolutely understand your feelings. I have tried to talk about mine with friends to attempt to find emotional support and reduce the stigma. The ignorant comments Ive heard such as youre so lucky it was the first trimester, its not like you lost a child are numerous and legion, but Ive kept going because:
1) I wanted my friends to know why I might seem so effing moody for 4 years 
2) I refuse to accept that I should hide my medical difficulties for the comfort of others or feel ashamed
3) Sometimes I did find the true love and support from talking about it that I was seeking
4) I hope I helped at least one other woman feel unashamed and unalone

:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

That's fantastic! Honestly there is absolutely no reason for you to worry. Looks like all is going exactly as it should!

Kiwi yay!!! When is your appointment? Guess you'll get an official edd right? Will you find out sex?


----------



## mwel8819

Jamers89 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Jamers, don't ever feel guilty for mourning a loss! .have you thought about doing something to say goodbye to your loss? LIke write a letter and bury it, or send it down a nearby river or something? I know that may sound crazy but might help to physically release something. I hope peace finds you today
> 
> Thank you. DH and I plan to light a candle and say a prayer for our lost baby together this evening. I think that will help.
> 
> At least one thing made the anxiety about our baby girl better: we got the results of our quad screen today, and everything is normal! I feel so relievedClick to expand...

That is awesome news and I know it eases your mind! Very sweet way to honor the baby as well.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Sorry to post and run, but count me in on team pink!! :pink:


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> Sorry to post and run, but count me in on team pink!! :pink:

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to post and run, but count me in on team pink!! :pink:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Kiwi: thank you! :hugs: and that is fantastic news that you can go to your obgyn now! Super happy they sorted it out for you :D

Jamers: don;t feel guilty about expressing your heart for your loss, lighting a candle is a wonderful idea and I do the same for my DS I lost 4 years ago. I took a pendant with his ashes with me to the ultrasound today and it made me feel so much more connected to him and happy I included him in some way. Your little rainbow will be ok, I know how that fear feels and all I can offer is one day at a time :hugs: you're a tough mama and tough mama's can cry too.

mwel: thank you! I'm super releived and happy I came on here yesterday with my anxieties. Because I talked to you all about it the feeling of joy wasn't taken from me and I was just elated to see my baby girl moving around and being so active today! I even got a bonus 3d pic of her cute lil face!
 



Attached Files:







39957144_10212466971534002_4083998506715447296_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NovaStar

Cuddlebug- congrats on the girly! Im glad you can feel excitement. Seeing and feeling the baby move around is the best. The moment you find out gender should be a special happy moment. 

Jamers- though I havent experienced the same kind of loss, I did suffer from secondary infertility for a long time. I had my amazing daughter, so I felt really guilty I was sad about not having another. I kept thinking I should be happy and grateful all the time for just having the one amazing kid. But I learned that I can feel sad and grateful at the same time. Its okay to feel...your feelings are all valid. And its totally normal to worry and worry and worry until baby is born...then the worry changes and becomes more acute because your heart is now outside of your body in another living being. Haha! Oh man...being a mom is hard. Anyways, its okay, thats all Im saying.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss, that connent is the most rude, ignorant thing I've read about a loss! Spoken like someone who, fortunately for them, never experienced a loss like that. I'm glad you're open about it. I am very open about my m/c before ds2 and I can see people get uncomfortable when I bring it up, but screw them. It needs to be talked about, it's so common yet so isolating.

Cuddle congratulations!!! Is dd1 super pumped or what?!


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers-- :hugs: I pray for healing for you and your family.

Congrats cuddle! Supercute little face omg!

And congrats kiwi too bad you had to wait so long but glad you finally got it! :happydance:

I totally agree with you guys that woman has no say it's not her body nor her egg etc etc. She should keep her opinions to herself and not sabotage others happiness! A child is a gift no matter what!

Sorry if I missed to congrats anyone or acknowledge any of you, I loose track! 

I have felt my LO since just before 14 wks and she seems to be more active between
5-10pm! And I'm always wondering what position she's in!?!! The weeks are starting to go by faster now it seems!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Cuddle congrats on the girl! You've broken the tie and the girls have pulled ahead. ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv said:


> Sorry to post and run, but count me in on team pink!! :pink:

Congratulations on team :pink:!!!
What a cute little face in that ultrasound too :cloud9:. Updated the list!! The girls are taking the lead!


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to post and run, but count me in on team pink!! :pink:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Kiwi: thank you! :hugs: and that is fantastic news that you can go to your obgyn now! Super happy they sorted it out for you :D
> 
> Jamers: don;t feel guilty about expressing your heart for your loss, lighting a candle is a wonderful idea and I do the same for my DS I lost 4 years ago. I took a pendant with his ashes with me to the ultrasound today and it made me feel so much more connected to him and happy I included him in some way. Your little rainbow will be ok, I know how that fear feels and all I can offer is one day at a time :hugs: you're a tough mama and tough mama's can cry too.
> 
> mwel: thank you! I'm super releived and happy I came on here yesterday with my anxieties. Because I talked to you all about it the feeling of joy wasn't taken from me and I was just elated to see my baby girl moving around and being so active today! I even got a bonus 3d pic of her cute lil face!Click to expand...

Awww I love it! I'm so glad we could comfort you. That's what we are here for!:hugs:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel: Definitely lots of love and thanks :D

Giggle: Yes and no, she's more along the lines of " I was right, so what's new?" lol!! She did enjoy watching her little sister in the videos though :)

kiwi: Thank you! I was super surprised they even got her face with how active she was <3

nova: It was the best! The last time I saw her she was very grumpy and reluctant about being woken up, but this time she put on quite the show!

molly&mrsmarple: thanks! it's amaxing how the girls are surging to the front lol! 

Last night DD2 was all sorts of active, I could feel her rolling around and just having a good ol time. It kinda kept me awake though since I wasn't used to feeling her till now :giggle:


----------



## mwel8819

cuddlebugluv said:


> mwel: Definitely lots of love and thanks :D
> 
> Giggle: Yes and no, she's more along the lines of " I was right, so what's new?" lol!! She did enjoy watching her little sister in the videos though :)
> 
> kiwi: Thank you! I was super surprised they even got her face with how active she was <3
> 
> nova: It was the best! The last time I saw her she was very grumpy and reluctant about being woken up, but this time she put on quite the show!
> 
> molly&mrsmarple: thanks! it's amaxing how the girls are surging to the front lol!
> 
> Last night DD2 was all sorts of active, I could feel her rolling around and just having a good ol time. It kinda kept me awake though since I wasn't used to feeling her till now :giggle:

Awww how sweet!!! I'm happy for you! I just want to know NOW! lol!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies my first appointment is all set up! It's for this coming up Wednesday - August 29th at 10:15 a.m.!!! They also included an ultrasound of course, I'm so excited I might be able to find out the gender!!!!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies my first appointment is all set up! It's for this coming up Wednesday - August 29th at 10:15 a.m.!!! They also included an ultrasound of course, I'm so excited I might be able to find out the gender!!!!

Yay!!! So can't wait to hear all about it!!! <3


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mwel8819 said:


> cuddlebugluv said:
> 
> 
> mwel: Definitely lots of love and thanks :D
> 
> Giggle: Yes and no, she's more along the lines of " I was right, so what's new?" lol!! She did enjoy watching her little sister in the videos though :)
> 
> kiwi: Thank you! I was super surprised they even got her face with how active she was <3
> 
> nova: It was the best! The last time I saw her she was very grumpy and reluctant about being woken up, but this time she put on quite the show!
> 
> molly&mrsmarple: thanks! it's amaxing how the girls are surging to the front lol!
> 
> Last night DD2 was all sorts of active, I could feel her rolling around and just having a good ol time. It kinda kept me awake though since I wasn't used to feeling her till now :giggle:
> 
> Awww how sweet!!! I'm happy for you! I just want to know NOW! lol!Click to expand...

I know you've been waiting a good while! :hugs: isn;t it coming up in september soon?


----------



## Wriggley

Hi everyone I&#8217;m back from my holiday and we shall be finding out the gender of our baby TOMORROW! 

17+3 today and still not feeling movement tho midwife said to be expected as I have an anterior placenta but starting to get impatient now


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wriggley said:


> Hi everyone Im back from my holiday and we shall be finding out the gender of our baby TOMORROW!
> 
> 17+3 today and still not feeling movement tho midwife said to be expected as I have an anterior placenta but starting to get impatient now

Welcome home from vacation!!! Hope you had a great time. How exciting to find out gender too!! 

I had an anterior placenta with both my girls. It was pretty rough not feeling any movement for awhile but there is hope, around 25 weeks I did start to feel movement a lot. I hope this will be true for you as well :hugs:.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

hey ladies. no way in this world or the next am i going to be able to catch up on all ive missed. internet and all cable lines all down in the area for a couple weeks and my phone brings up ridiculous ammounts of adverts once i click on BandB... 

cliff notes anyone? if you wouldnt mind. pleaseeee.

im still on fortnightly scans for twins being MCDA. however my last scan on thursday showed suspected twin to twin transfusion syndrome. one baby has 8.6cm of fluid whilst the other only has 3.6 cm. For stage 1 ttts it has to be high of 8cm and low of 2cm. praying at next scan twin 2s waters havent reduced further. if it reaches stage 2/3 surgery is needed but only up to 26 weeks can it be performed. after that delivery is the only solution. so im praying we dont develop or stay steady xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I thought identical twins were in the same sac? What fluid are they measuring? Sorry I don't know much about this. That really sucks about your internet, I hope that it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Kiwiberry said:


> I thought identical twins were in the same sac? What fluid are they measuring? Sorry I don't know much about this. That really sucks about your internet, I hope that it gets fixed soon.

Don't worry I didn't know anything about it either. Identical twins share the same outta chorionic sac and placenta but can either share or have their own amniotic sacs. Waters should stay fairly equal but mine are now at 8.2 and 3.6 so quite a discrepancy. It's to do with blood flow from the placenta. Just praying the next scan it either has stayed the same or got better rather than worse which will mean tttts and possible intervention x


----------



## Wriggley

Well ladies here it is! Our Gender Reveal Video :cloud9:

https://youtu.be/NuMieortL8k


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats Wriggley! What a fun way to reveal the gender with friends and family! Are those your two boys in front? Awww! How exciting!


----------



## Wriggley

NovaStar said:


> Congrats Wriggley! What a fun way to reveal the gender with friends and family! Are those your two boys in front? Awww! How exciting!

Thank you :flower: yeah thats my boys they had a great time! Ive just noticed your avatar! You have a beagle?!?!? Me too!
 



Attached Files:







47119415-92C7-45B3-A051-FD1AB53BBEB7.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wriggley, 
congrats on the baby girl!! :pink: I also went ahead and updated the list.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I thought identical twins were in the same sac? What fluid are they measuring? Sorry I don't know much about this. That really sucks about your internet, I hope that it gets fixed soon.
> 
> Don't worry I didn't know anything about it either. Identical twins share the same outta chorionic sac and placenta but can either share or have their own amniotic sacs. Waters should stay fairly equal but mine are now at 8.2 and 3.6 so quite a discrepancy. It's to do with blood flow from the placenta. Just praying the next scan it either has stayed the same or got better rather than worse which will mean tttts and possible intervention xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for clearing that upl for me hun, it makes a lot more sense to me now. I really hope everything evens out for you and your sweet boys :hugs:. Keep us updated.


----------



## mwel8819

Wriggley said:


> Well ladies here it is! Our Gender Reveal Video :cloud9:
> 
> https://youtu.be/NuMieortL8k

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## gigglebox

All the gifs on this page freeze my phone! It's hard for me to respond :/

Stupid phone.

Wrig congratulations!!! Ahhh a little jealous here!are your boys excited? My poor ds1 is still asking for a sister even though he KNOWS this baby is a boy. I correct him and he says "I thought it was a girl." :haha:

Lex I hope all is OK. What surgery are they suggesting if it gets worse? Hopefully it will be irrelevant and all will be fine and you won't have to worry about it, but that's also good a plan is there "just in case".


----------



## Kiwiberry

A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:

Yay! Mine is next week and I'm more nervous than ever but I have been feeling baby swim around and kick all weekend!


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! Mine is next week and I'm more nervous than ever but I have been feeling baby swim around and kick all weekend!Click to expand...

Don't you just love those baby movements :cloud9:? Good luck at your appointment next week!! What day of the week is your appointment?


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! Mine is next week and I'm more nervous than ever but I have been feeling baby swim around and kick all weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love those baby movements :cloud9:? Good luck at your appointment next week!! What day of the week is your appointment?Click to expand...

I do love them! I wish my hubby or dd could feel them though. lol! They keep trying and think I'm crazy bc they can't ever feel it, yet. Thank you! You too! It's the 4th. Would be the 3rd but that is Labor Day. Then we head to the beach for a gender reveal on the 6th!


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! Mine is next week and I'm more nervous than ever but I have been feeling baby swim around and kick all weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love those baby movements :cloud9:? Good luck at your appointment next week!! What day of the week is your appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I do love them! I wish my hubby or dd could feel them though. lol! They keep trying and think I'm crazy bc they can't ever feel it, yet. Thank you! You too! It's the 4th. Would be the 3rd but that is Labor Day. Then we head to the beach for a gender reveal on the 6th!Click to expand...

Yeah.... Tyler wasn't able to feel movement until very recently. How exciting to have a gender reveal at the beach!!! We haven't really been able to afford to go to the beach this year, I'm kind of sad about it :(.


----------



## NovaStar

Wriggley - I did have a beagle, she was the best dog in the whole world. She passed away suddenly and unexpectedly when her gallbladder burst. My avatar is a way to remember her. She was named Amber. I love beagles. Theyre the sweetest.

Lexi - keeping you in my thoughts. Hoping your next scan goes well. 

Anyone else super crazy hormonal? I feel like I get so annoyed over nothing. I feel bad for the hubs!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm always super emotional... So it's really hard for me to tell whether it's pregnancy hormones or me just being me :shrug:.


----------



## gigglebox

I too have been short fused, especially with poor ds1. Sometimes he just leanes against me and ai am irradiationally enraged.

ETA--LOL this was the last thing I wrote before passing out last night. Please excuse my typos -- evidently I was going to fix it because I just opened the internet and it was on the edit screen for this post :haha:


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> A little bit over a day from now and it's my appointment!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay! Mine is next week and I'm more nervous than ever but I have been feeling baby swim around and kick all weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love those baby movements :cloud9:? Good luck at your appointment next week!! What day of the week is your appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I do love them! I wish my hubby or dd could feel them though. lol! They keep trying and think I'm crazy bc they can't ever feel it, yet. Thank you! You too! It's the 4th. Would be the 3rd but that is Labor Day. Then we head to the beach for a gender reveal on the 6th!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.... Tyler wasn't able to feel movement until very recently. How exciting to have a gender reveal at the beach!!! We haven't really been able to afford to go to the beach this year, I'm kind of sad about it :(.Click to expand...

We used to go a few times a year but now it is only once, in Sept, for our anniversary. I'm super excited about the reveal but I hope it isn't a major fail. haha! Baby was going crazy last night and it felt like it was doing flips and she STILL couldn't feel it. Ha!


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi I hope baby cooperates! 

I am still only feeling little movement here and there. Can't wait until it's a little more frequent! I have an ob appointment Friday and I may beg for a quick ultrasound just to confirm sex :blush: otherwise it's another 5 freaking weeks from now until my anatomy scan! So far away!!! My last obe was at 13 weeks.


----------



## mwel8819

Pregnant woman confessions (lol)....I just ate lunch meat from Jimmy Johns...COLD. I won't do it again but it was soooo good. OMG.


----------



## gigglebox

I had sushi yesterday :blush:
No shame.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> I had sushi yesterday :blush:
> No shame.

I have done that as well this pregnancy but just cooked sushi so not awful but I appreciate you making me feel better. lol! :hugs:


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> I had sushi yesterday :blush:
> No shame.

Omg I want California rolls so bad right now :wacko:


----------



## mwel8819

I have to share my adorable little drama queen with ya'll! lol! Enjoy!

I put it on youtube so I could share it easier. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqKATUvJ3f0


----------



## gigglebox

Molly California rolls are cooked! Do it!

Mwel :rofl: poor thing. That was me begging for a sister around that age (i had 2 older brothers). Little did i know dad was snipped :haha: but i feel her pain!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lol so cute, sounds like my little drama queen.

At the OBGYN right now!! Will update when I'm home!! :)


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> Lol so cute, sounds like my little drama queen.
> 
> At the OBGYN right now!! Will update when I'm home!! :)

Yes, please do! :D


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwi- cant wait for an update! 

Mwel- lol, what a cutie! Hope she gets that sister she so desperately wants. I worked hard on my daughter to prepare her for a possible brother and then we found out it was a girl and she says I wanted it to be a boy after WEEKS of her saying she wanted a sister. *sigh*

Also...I dont obey any of the pregnancy food rules. lol...I eat lunch meat and drink caffeinated sodas (not a lot) and eat hot dogs and Brie...I dont like sushi though so thats not an issue. Haha! I just have zero self control and lysteria is so unbelievably rare that I figure if I go to a good place itll be fine.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova i'm the same. I was super crazy with ds1 about it which was sooooo hard because i craved lox the entire time! Ds2 i loosened up after i did research and saw all recent listeria and salmonella outbreaks were things like cantaloupe, frozen spinach, jalapeños, hummus...all things they never warn about!!! If i get lox i try to eat it within a day or two of opening it. I still cook deli meat though :blush:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I agree, people have died here in the UK recently from listeria in frozen vegetables sold in loads of supermarkets. I was super strict with my first two, and my last LO and this one much more laid back. I just make sure my hot dogs are super hot all the way through and the runny eggs are lion stamped etc, the only thing I do avoid fully is alcohol but that's my personal choice, I know others choose differently.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Kiwi- cant wait for an update!
> 
> Mwel- lol, what a cutie! Hope she gets that sister she so desperately wants. I worked hard on my daughter to prepare her for a possible brother and then we found out it was a girl and she says I wanted it to be a boy after WEEKS of her saying she wanted a sister. *sigh*
> 
> Also...I dont obey any of the pregnancy food rules. lol...I eat lunch meat and drink caffeinated sodas (not a lot) and eat hot dogs and Brie...I dont like sushi though so thats not an issue. Haha! I just have zero self control and lysteria is so unbelievably rare that I figure if I go to a good place itll be fine.

Yessss you made me feel so much better! I definitely drink caffeine as well. I TRY to drink water but I hate it sooo much!


----------



## mwel8819

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I agree, people have died here in the UK recently from listeria in frozen vegetables sold in loads of supermarkets. I was super strict with my first two, and my last LO and this one much more laid back. I just make sure my hot dogs are super hot all the way through and the runny eggs are lion stamped etc, the only thing I do avoid fully is alcohol but that's my personal choice, I know others choose differently.

Oh, I absolutely avoid alcohol but I didn't think that was a question. lol! I was talking about things like sushi, soft cheese, caffeine...the more debated ones. lol!


----------



## NovaStar

Ive found that most doctors have loosened up about these kinds of restrictions. They learned at one point that tons of alcohol and caffeine is bad, but like a small amount isnt harmful at all. In fact, they say 200mg of caffeine a day is fine. Thats a ton imo. Thats 16oz of coffee. I like my iced tea, so I usually only have about 64mg of caffeine at a time...and not even daily. Maybe a few times a week as a treat. I crave coke so sometimes a can of that is my special Saturday night treat. But yea, same with alcohol (which I dont drink even when not pregnant), a small amount wont harm the baby, so a glass of wine on your birthday or anoversary or champagne on New Years Eve isnt gonna be a big deal. *shrug* to me its just about moderation and being smart. Like, Im not gonna eat unpasteurized cheese thats been sitting in the sun for an hour.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Ive found that most doctors have loosened up about these kinds of restrictions. They learned at one point that tons of alcohol and caffeine is bad, but like a small amount isnt harmful at all. In fact, they say 200mg of caffeine a day is fine. Thats a ton imo. Thats 16oz of coffee. I like my iced tea, so I usually only have about 64mg of caffeine at a time...and not even daily. Maybe a few times a week as a treat. I crave coke so sometimes a can of that is my special Saturday night treat. But yea, same with alcohol (which I dont drink even when not pregnant), a small amount wont harm the baby, so a glass of wine on your birthday or anoversary or champagne on New Years Eve isnt gonna be a big deal. *shrug* to me its just about moderation and being smart. Like, Im not gonna eat unpasteurized cheese thats been sitting in the sun for an hour.

Great way to put it! I agree!:happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

200mg is barely 2 cups of the coffee I use lol. Thankfully I don't drink more than two cups of coffee most days.

The little peanut is doing great!! Right on track, 20+3 weeks along! Heart rate was 159. Sadly no gender announcement :(. The little stink had the umbilical cord between it's legs. They did say I could have another ultrasound in about 2 weeks. I still have to wait for the results but they did the gestational diabetes screening to make sure that it didn't start early (since I've had it previously). I also started the Makena shots which I will be taking every week until 36 weeks. They drew my blood and did a pap smear, of course I'm waiting on the results still. I'm really sad that I couldn't get the gender on a little piece of paper so that we could have cute little cupcakes filled with pink or blue filling. Still just a waiting game here. I've added the ultrasound picture, they only gave us two pictures and the second one is not as good as the first so sadly I only have one picture to post. Feel free to guess on what you think the gender might be!

My new due date is January 13th, but that would put me at 20+5 weeks with my ticker :shrug:.


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh i'm guilty on coffee...I probably have about 2 cups a day. Otherwise I am completely exhausted and if I skip it altogether I get pretty bad headaches.

Kiwi! Awwww <3 glad all is well but ugh so disappointing when they don't show their bits! :haha: I don't know why but my first inclination is girl :thumbup:


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwi- Well I'm so glad to hear that your peanut is doing well. I think I will have to go to a fast ultrasound to find out the gender if our baby does that on Tuesday. lol! Our reveal is planned on the beach so I HAVE to know. Do ya'll have quick places you can go and pay like $60 for a 4D sneak peak?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My doctor's list says only 100mg of caffeine every day or 1 cup of coffee. I don't know why she's more conservative on that than most internet sources which say 200mg.

I don't drink coffee, but I've been drinking as much iced tea as I want, so I'm not sure how much caffeine I ingest.

She also has a restriction on premade things like chicken salad (same as deli meat, because of listeria). I assume she would feel the same way about the California Roll mixture.

I'm trying to follow all of the food rules except for the tea because the 5 miscarriages have made me very paranoid. I'm not saying any of them happened because of something I ate, but there you are. Do I have to be logical? :blush:


----------



## MollyMoon

Just your convo about sushi kicked up the craving for my favourite California rolls.. Mmmm.... But can't get to town till next week

Glad you finally got your scan kiwi too bad bubs was hiding the goods tho.. Hopefully next scan youll have your team color:thumbup:

I feel my belly button stretching a lil more each day and on the verge of the pop! It's also very tender at times. Plus baby girl is more active especially between 7-10pm. I felt her from the outside finally! How bout you guys?


----------



## gigglebox

Molly how far are you? You need a ticker :haha: 
I'm barely feeling movement so definitely not feeling from the outside yet. He seems really low down, I usually feel him when I'm sitting straight up and it's low.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Molly how far are you? You need a ticker :haha:
> I'm barely feeling movement so definitely not feeling from the outside yet. He seems really low down, I usually feel him when I'm sitting straight up and it's low.

LOL yeah a ticker! I'm 20w2d..at my ultrasound on Tues baby is laying like a log across and facing forward which I had a feeling was the case haha u/s tech was trying to get a shot of her spine but she wouldn't turn so he had schedule me back just for pics of the spine. 
But that's probably the only reason I can feel on the outside now this last week.
They're so funny when they don't want to to move nothing can make them:haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m 19 weeks today and I&#8217;m feeling this boy move all the time and now I&#8217;m seeing and feeling him on the outside!! I forgot how cool and exciting it all is lol


----------



## gigglebox

W8 I just had my last boy less than 16 months ago and I'm STILL amazed this time at feeling everything! I know I'll be blown away when I can start seeing it from the outside.

It still blows my mind I have a person inside my body :shock:


----------



## Wriggley

Im going to be huge by full term!
 



Attached Files:







A4C2B495-D579-4A06-BBAF-676B8B175F7C.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NovaStar

Wow! Impressive bump, Wriggley! Im actually really jealous. People keep commenting on how I dont even look pregnant, but I feel huge and I wish I had a big bump already. I just look like Ive gained belly weight because I carry high and so it really does look like I ate a big lunch.

Had our 20 week anatomy scan today! Baby looks good, normal, measuring small but so did our first. The only issue is that I have partial placenta previa (thats when the placenta covers the cervix, but mine is only partial). Typically, when discovered this early, it will resolve itself as the uterus expands...but the other concerning thing was that some blood vessels attaching from the placenta to the cord are right over the cervix and if those stay where they are then I will need a scheduled c-section around 38 weeks. Because if my cervix starts to dilate at all it could rupture one of the vessels. But most of these things really do resolve themselves, theyll do another scan at 28 weeks to see where things are at.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova, ditto completely on carrying high! I feel like i just look fatter than usual :haha:

Wrig cute bump! PERFECtly round <3


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> W8 I just had my last boy less than 16 months ago and I'm STILL amazed this time at feeling everything! I know I'll be blown away when I can start seeing it from the outside.
> 
> It still blows my mind I have a person inside my body :shock:

IKR! Sometimes it seems unreal... Sometimes I have a little fear if I'm going to be a good mommy--is that just a first timer thing?

Great bump Wrigley! 

And here's my 20w bump
 



Attached Files:







20w2d.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Auch a cute bump!!! And i love your curls! We have them in the family but so far to straight haired kids...hoping this one has curls! 

And yeah, you question if you'll be a good mom (which is the first sign that you certainly will be!) with thw first baby, then the second you wonder how you could possibly do a good job with two or spread your love even beyond the first kid, then with the third you again wonder how you will love another kid as much as the ones you already have...

But you will be a good mom, you just have to roll with the punches...and you'll never love anything as much as your kids, and you'll always have enough love for one more!


----------



## NovaStar

The good thing about becoming a mom is that you have lots of time to learn on the job. Each stage is a learning experience and no one will know your kid as well as you do. Like, when my daughter was a widdle baby, I knew what every little sound meant after a few months. Then as she grew, I learned what her new sounds meant and what she liked and didnt like...you have lots of time to learn as they grow. Dont worry too much.


----------



## RandaPanda

I'm sorry - I'm a terrible B&Ber this pregnancy, just popping in and out randomly &#129318; I'm working so much to try to get a good mat leave come January, and also have a little sign business on the side that is crazy with back to school orders I complete at night after my kids go to bed! 

I did a quick skim, and love all the bump and ultrasound pics <3 I hope everyone is well!

We finally came out with the news officially, and posted on social media tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180830_213951_836.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mwel8819

Randa-How cute! Love the announcement!

Giggle-I thought carrying high and all the way around was the sign of a girl...but what do old wives tales know. lol! 

Molly-We all have those fears, first time or not really. Just like the others have said. You will be a natural and know everything about your kid before you know it. :hugs:

Nova-I'm glad baby looks good but all that other stuff is scary. I started dilating before my 38 week appointment. I'm sure they will check you though starting about 36 weeks.

Waiting- Yes, I feel the baby and still question if it's the baby but I know it is...does that make sense? lol! I was 19 weeks yesterday.

AFM- I'm sick. Headache and a stuffy nose. No fever so I'm really hoping it is just the weather changing. I don't want to be sick at the beach!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had my anatomy scan today and baby boy looks great! He was stubborn and wouldnt show his face and always had his hands by it lol. He is measuring a week ahead at 20 weeks 1 day and weighs 11 oz.
 



Attached Files:







087F06EF-C7EA-4804-938F-163992E56E60.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Deleted


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel I recommend echinacea and elderberry tea. It'll be soothing and helps to get over illnesses sooner. 

Ha yeah my signs always seem to point to girl. Stolen beauty, high heart rate, carrying high...and each pregnancy has been soooo different with symptoms yet all boys! 

I know what you mean about movement. I feel it and it's undeniably baby but still like "hmmm but maybe i'm crazy and therebis no baby"...sounds TOTALLY insane typed out! But yeah even though I saw him today it still hasn't sunk in!

Oh yes had abwuick ultrasound today to try and confirm sex for sure but his legs were tightly crossed :dohh: still fairly certain it's a boy though. October 1st feels so far away! I hope he shows off his bits then!

Awww W8 beautiful spine :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

Thanks giggle - I had curls when I was a toddler then at 5yrs old my hair went dead straight till I was 30 and then they came back! So weird! I'll have to remember what you said for baby #2, and if we have a third... 

Randa cute reveal and very cute boy! I know what you mean about working for mat leave I'm just in survival mode myself gonna try to make it as far as I can--baby and body willing! Did you go on Mat leave before too? 

Thanks for the reassurance guys.. I started having the scary dreams too.. Oh pregnancy!
But I thank God for it!

Here's to a healthy second half of pregnancy, healthy babies and smooth deliveries &#55356;&#57214; :beer: 
Cheers! (it's ginger ale lol)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i made butterbeer for my son's 1st bday and that little emoji has just made me crave it sooooo bad!!!


----------



## NovaStar

Guys, I could SEE baby girl kicking tonight! She is one strong little thing. My first was a super kicker, too. This one does not like staying still for long. But it was wild to see it bumb this early. Its gonna be a long 20ish weeks until she arrives! Haha! I think Ill be bruised from the inside out by then. Lol! But I love it.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Nova that's awesome!!! Congratulations on the first visible kicks!!! 

I'm feeling this guy a bit more recently which is very reassuring. I can't wait for hubby to feel him too. I swear he forgets I'm pregnant most of the time :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've been feeling tons of kicks! You can see them on the outside now! I love it :cloud9:. Just wait till 25+, those kicks will be huge! Can't believe I'm already 21 weeks!

My 20+5 week bump!

Spoiler


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm in total shock right now that babies can dream and have sleep cycles at this stage :shock:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hate to post a third time, but do any of you ladies leak urine at all? I leaked some earlier today, and my boyfriend doesn't think it smells like urine but I smell urine. I'm just really worried because of what happened with my youngest, I started leaking amniotic fluid but it did have a definite smell to it and I can't smell that with what I'm leaking now. All the sad stories online are freaking me out.


----------



## MollyMoon

What is butter beer? it sounds delicious &#128523;


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel ignored, does anyone have issues with me or something? 

I don't live in the UK, so the only reference I have as to what butterbeer is is from Harry Potter. Starbucks has a secret recipe for butterbeer that you can request.



> Cold Butterbeer Frappucino:
> 
> ** A Creme Frappuccino base. Dont skimp on the fat by asking for skim or 2% milk as whole milk is required for the right consistency.
> ** Add 3 pumps of caramel syrup.
> ** Add 3 pumps of toffee nut syrup.
> ** Top with caramel drizzle.

I've tried it myself, it tastes exactly like what you think a butterbeer would taste like from the Harry Potter books. I substitute heavy cream though, I feel like it gave it a bit of a thicker texture.


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle hes being stubborn ! How fast this year has gone October 1st will soon come around! 

Molly cheers! Never tried ginger ale though

Nova how exciting &#128513; are wonderful isnt it! This ones exactly the same

Kiwi I know what you mean, sometimes things get missed. Dont feel like youre being ignored :hugs: I dont talk very often, sometimes I dont know what to say or dont want to talk about myself for fear of sounding vain :( 
Are you 21 weeks already though?! Its crazy. I saw the dream thing too and its so strange to think, I wonder if some of those hard kicks are from her dreaming &#129300;That butter beer thing, sounds so strange. 

I think weve settled on a name now! This little girl will be called Daisy <3 Just need to decide on a middle name!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub, cute name!!! Middle name are always the hardest :(. Yeah LOL, butterbeer is more of like a Harry Potter milkshake only without ice cream. I was a huge Harry Potter fan, I had to have one. It does taste pretty good.


----------



## NovaStar

Omg butterbeer is awesome. If you like butterscotch. We went to Universal Studies a couple years ago and had some at Harrys Potter World. Delish! 

Awww Daisy is such a sweet name! Very lovely. Recognizable but still quite uncommon. 

The next two weeks will be consumed with birthday planning for my daughter. Shes turning 5! Ahh! Where did the time go? I need to get addresses for the kids at her school shes inviting. Were not inviting her whole class so I have to do it the old fashioned way...snail mail. My daughter is having a Fairy Tale themed party. Ill provide various paper masks, like dragons, unicorns, fairies (wings for those), and crowns. The kiddos will just run around the backyard and hopefully have a good time. I dont like planning games because I find the kids would rather just do their own thing at this age.


----------



## MollyMoon

Sorry kiwi didn't mean to ignore you.. The only time I experience that is when I sneeze with out preparing myself and if I wait too long to go pee as I go sit down to go... Sorry if tmi

I know it's so exciting to feel and see the harder kicks isn't t it Nova and everyone! By the time I tell dh to look or feel she stops kicking lol
But it makes it feel more real..

Daisy is a sweet name and very uncommon... Good pick!


----------



## Emsabub

Thanks girls &#9786;&#65039;

Kiwi when you say milkshake that actually sounds good. I was literally thinking butter in tea or something.. I know Im odd. 

Nova I know how you feel! But that must feel like a whirlwind 5 years! My daughter is two a week today and were waiting for Saturday for her soft play party &#128513;

Molly & kiwi the wee thing, Im guilty of that too. Unless its down to having a baby before, its a bit embarrassing.
This one is also the same for stopping when I try and get my other half to have a feel. Hes got heavy hands though so says he cant feel it! Its not really real to him until shes here though.


----------



## MollyMoon

So when you said butter beer I immediately thought of actual beer with a buttery perhaps caramelish flavor!

Now I'm having a root beer to distract that thought heehee


----------



## Wriggley

Kiwi I literally just sneezed and peed :blush:

Lovely ems at the moment the top of our list of baby names is Bonnie Linda (first name and middle name)


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwi, I don&#8217;t get on during the weekend usually but I&#8217;m on and just read your post. So, you have a lot more discharge at this stage and I&#8217;m definitely having it. It&#8217;s clear and it fades to yellow. I&#8217;ve been wearing a panty liner for a while bc of it. I&#8217;m sure it is all normal and I&#8217;ve read a lot about it when it started happening to me. :) hugs mama!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I&#8217;m on 2-3 pantiliners per day and my doctor said that is not abnormal. I should buy stock in Always.

Daisy is a cute name, I like flower names.

Anyone else having hip pain? My right hip to halfway to my knee has been hurting most of the time for a week now. If I take a walk (really my only exercise :blush:) it is much much worse later that day. I found a 5 minute pregnancy workout on YouTube that stretches my legs/hips a lot and I think it helps some. When I called the doc about this last week she said she&#8217;d recommend physical therapy if it didn&#8217;t get better, that she didn&#8217;t think it was sciatica because my butt isn&#8217;t tingling or something. :wacko:
Sigh.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar, sounds like a cute birthday party!! My youngest is turning 2 on Thursday!!

Emsabub, it's a little strange but my daughter's name is Ava as well and her birthday is on Thursday, she will also be turning 2 :shock:.

Wriggley, cute names!!

MollyMoon, mmmmm I love root beer and birch beer. 

Thanks ladies, I feel much better about leaking. I was really starting to get scared with my past experience and all the horror stories online.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Im on 2-3 pantiliners per day and my doctor said that is not abnormal. I should buy stock in Always.
> 
> Daisy is a cute name, I like flower names.
> 
> Anyone else having hip pain? My right hip to halfway to my knee has been hurting most of the time for a week now. If I take a walk (really my only exercise :blush:) it is much much worse later that day. I found a 5 minute pregnancy workout on YouTube that stretches my legs/hips a lot and I think it helps some. When I called the doc about this last week she said shed recommend physical therapy if it didnt get better, that she didnt think it was sciatica because my butt isnt tingling or something. :wacko:
> Sigh.

Does the pain reach into your back as well?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> I&#8217;m on 2-3 pantiliners per day and my doctor said that is not abnormal. I should buy stock in Always.
> 
> Daisy is a cute name, I like flower names.
> 
> Anyone else having hip pain? My right hip to halfway to my knee has been hurting most of the time for a week now. If I take a walk (really my only exercise :blush:) it is much much worse later that day. I found a 5 minute pregnancy workout on YouTube that stretches my legs/hips a lot and I think it helps some. When I called the doc about this last week she said she&#8217;d recommend physical therapy if it didn&#8217;t get better, that she didn&#8217;t think it was sciatica because my butt isn&#8217;t tingling or something. :wacko:
> Sigh.
> 
> Does the pain reach into your back as well?Click to expand...

Today it&#8217;s starting to be in my lower back.. maybe because I spent the day lying around after my 1 mile walk this morning. I hate feeling so out of shape. :nope:

I&#8217;m thinking of trying a prenatal yoga class but I don&#8217;t think it starts until 9/17.


----------



## NovaStar

I love you guys, haha! Ive been wearing panty liners since entering the second trimester. And my hips started hurting so bad the last couple days! Like I strained them or something but Im literally sitting on my butt most of the day. Ill take an evening walk but it seems to just make me feel worse! Lol...how can some women exercise during pregnancy? No clue. I am worried about my core strength though, trying to do some small things to help strengthen my tummy muscles and doing kagels everyday. And yes...I totally pee a little when I sneeze but thats nothing new. Been doing that since having DD.


----------



## RandaPanda

The name Daisy is adorable! It was on our list, but a friend named her daughter that, so that's kind of how we landed on Maisie instead :) 

I don't have much hip pain, but have had lower back problems for all three of my pregnancies.

Kiwi, I also sometimes pee when I sneeze (or even once when I got up too quickly to scoop up my son from doing something dangerous). One of my jobs is in a physiotherapist clinic that specializes in pelvic floor health, and we see a lot of women during pregnancy and postpartum. What the physios will say is that "leaking is extremely common, but not normal" and what they mean is that the pelvic floor is understandably weakened from things like childbirth, age, etc. but there are ways to treat it through pelvic exercise (not just kegels). I feel like such a fraud working at the desk (I'm the office administrator) and not having my pelvic health be up to par currently - but I'm also trying to decide when and which physio I feel like having know me that up close and personal :haha: Mwel makes a good point too though - the amount of discharge at this stage is often quite heavy! But if you're ever concerned something could be amniotic fluid, all the doctors and midwives here say not to hesitate to go in for a check (I have several friends who have done so, and it turned out to be urine, but it's best to be safe) :hugs:


----------



## mwel8819

I&#8217;m a nervous wreck for the anatomy scan tomorrow. :/


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I'm sure everything will be fine!

I discovered the heating pad last night for my hip/leg pain. It still hurts today but it's better since I didn't take one of my walks. I'm not sure whether to call the doctor again tomorrow or just wait until my appointment next Monday and let her make me go to physical therapy if it hasn't gotten better. ($$$)


----------



## NovaStar

mwel8819 said:


> Im a nervous wreck for the anatomy scan tomorrow. :/

Aww, itll be okay! How have the scans gone so far? Good heartbeat and positive feedback? It can be stressful but its more likely to be totally normal than anything else.


----------



## gigglebox

The butterbeer i made was supposedly a copy-cat recipe from Harry Potter World at Disney. Never been so not sure how it compared, but OMG it was good! I did tweak the recipe a bit though. I can't remember the specifics but there was cream soda, butter flavoring, and i think you're supposed to put in butterscotch and vanilla extracts but instead I added butterscotch ice cream which was amazing. There was also a homemade whip cream topping (it had vanilla as well), and guests could put in spiced rum if they wanted to. It was insanely sweet (Harry describes it as "sickly sweet" in the book) but ohhh sooo good. It was all finished at the party...but to beer fair i might have to credit the rum addition for that.

Kiwi if you're randomly leaking, like not just when you strain your pelvic muscles, might be worth checking out just in case. It's an extremely simple test to see if it's amniotic fluid, they just wipe it on a strip and see if the strip changes colors. It's probably just normal gross vagina stuff though :haha:

And I too feel like I kill threads a lot.


----------



## RandaPanda

Giggle, you don't! It's like crickets chirping after every time I post :blush:

Good luck for tomorrow mwel - I bet all will be great, and excited to hear your update :)


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks everyone. It is 4 am here and I can&#8217;t sleep. So much anxiety and excitement for today. Yes, nova, everything has been great but we don&#8217;t get many scans so I haven&#8217;t seen the baby since 7 weeks. Hubby saw the baby at 11 weeks bc of my scare though and he said everything looked great. We will see!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck today mwel!!!

Ugh I was telling hubby how my RLP is super painful but at least I had avoided calf cramps at night (got them bad with both previous pregnancies). Well guess what woke me up twice last night -.- at least flexing my foot usually stops them. 

Pregnancy sure does some weird stuff to us.

Also remember inwas wondering if i was having braxton hicks a few weeks back? I definitely was. STILL GETting the same sensation now and my uterus is now big enough i can feel it getting hard/tight by pushing on it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies I'm here! I'll respond in a few minutes to everyone.


----------



## mwel8819

We are team blue! I&#8217;m in complete shock! Just because my family isn&#8217;t supposed to be able to have boys lol! I&#8217;ll be back later. Waiting on the doctor.


----------



## NovaStar

mwel8819 said:


> We are team blue! Im in complete shock! Just because my family isnt supposed to be able to have boys lol! Ill be back later. Waiting on the doctor.

Congrats! Isnt that feeling the best? I was totally surprised both times, I though DD was going to be a boy and I thought this one was definitely a boy...but nope! Funny how something thats 50/50 can still be so exciting.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, prenatal yoga sounds awesome!! Have you signed up yet? I had horrible like cramps with both of my girls. I did stretch out my foot to make them feel better though. Good luck at the doctors on Monday.

mwel8819, congrats on team :blue:!! Are you still doing a gender reveal for the rest of the family? Did you tell your daughter? She sounded like she really wanted a sister, hop e she doesn't throw a tantrum :haha:. So does the only girl's thing run in your husband's family? I heard the male sperm actually chooses the gender. 

RandaPanda, thanks for the advice hun :hugs:. I am horrible at kegels, but I do think it's just urine. When I had a leak with Ava it did snow a lot like semen, in fact exactly like it and it was a lot more than what I'm getting now. I'm assuming it's just a mixed with a lot of discharge.

gigglebox, that butterbeer sounds so yummy especially with the ice cream!!! I'm really craving everything I shouldn't have, the Slow Carb Diet really sucks. What could it mean to have Braxton Hicks this early? Oh and yeah charley horses really really suck, I had them too..... I literally have no symptoms this pregnancy though which is kind of weird considering how many symptoms I had with both of my girls.

BTW, ty ladies for all the support. :hugs: I feel a lot better on the leaking thing.

AFM: tomorrow I have a checkup at the dentist to have my tooth pulled, and an ob-gyn appointment. We will also be going grocery shopping for Ava's little mini birthday party on Thursday. I'm going to eat some carbs that day so I decided to make Crock-Pot pulled BBQ chicken sandwiches and curly fries. I know the kids will love it and we haven't had that in a long while now.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan, prenatal yoga sounds awesome!! Have you signed up yet? I had horrible like cramps with both of my girls. I did stretch out my foot to make them feel better though. Good luck at the doctors on Monday.
> 
> mwel8819, congrats on team :blue:!! Are you still doing a gender reveal for the rest of the family? Did you tell your daughter? She sounded like she really wanted a sister, hop e she doesn't throw a tantrum :haha:. So does the only girl's thing run in your husband's family? I heard the male sperm actually chooses the gender.
> 
> RandaPanda, thanks for the advice hun :hugs:. I am horrible at kegels, but I do think it's just urine.
> 
> 
> AFM: tomorrow I have a checkup at the dentist to have my tooth pulled, and an ob-gyn appointment. We will also be going grocery shopping for Ava's little mini birthday party on Thursday. I'm going to eat some carbs that day so I decided to make Crock-Pot pulled BBQ chicken sandwiches and curly fries. I know the kids will love it and we haven't had that in a long while now.

I would need doctor's approval for the yoga, and I realized it doesn't start until 9/29, so I haven't signed up yet. I've never done yoga before and it's like $115 for 6 classes, but I'm hoping I'll learn stuff I could do alone at home. The weird thing is after needing a heating pad all day yesterday, today my leg doesn't hurt at all! I'm going to take a couple more days off walking though, because the last two times I've taken a long walk I've had 2 days of hip pain after. 

Mwel, congrats on your boy! I too, am worried about Gaby's reaction!

I've been trying to do my kegels but who knows if I'm doing it "right."

Curly fries sound great - I am a complete carboholic.


----------



## MollyMoon

Congratulations mwel! 

How many is left to confirm gender?

I was on keto diet like a year and a half ago but Im sure I wouldn't last a day on low on carbs right now but I do try to limit myself on sugar. 

Last 3 days I feel baby so much more! It's quite the feeling! Finaly my SO saw the movement, with the aid of remote control of course but he was so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, I'm really glad the heating pad is helping. So 6 days a week? If that's the case, that's so expensive!

MollyMoon, I still need to confirm gender! Yeah I don't think I can do the keto diet while pregnant. I'm such a picky eater and going below 20 carbs a day is really hard for me especially being so hungry all the time. I've been doing a 50 carb limit or lower. I also have to do it for gestational diabetes anyway. Although on the GD diet they allow up to 170 carbs a day. I'm definitely not going to go anywhere near that, I really want to lose this weight. I'm sure once I'm not pregnant again it'll be a lot easier for me to do Keto.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan, I'm really glad the heating pad is helping. So 6 days a week? If that's the case, that's so expensive!

I think it's once a week for six weeks, then you get like 10% off if you want to do another 6 weeks.

I am not a big fan of exercise OR exercise classes, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, we posted around the same time :haha:. Oh okay I'm really glad it's not 6 days a week at that price. That would be close to half my rent lol.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan, we posted around the same time :haha:. Oh okay I'm really glad it's not 6 days a week at that price. That would be close to half my rent lol.

Yes, I'm really hoping to gain confidence that I'm in proper posture in whatever positions (so I don't hurt myself worse) and then just do it at home in front of the cats for free. :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

IS anyone here staying team yellow?

Mwel congratulations on the boy! I hope dd is ok. Is hubby excited?

How is everyone doing on weight gain? I think I'm up 13lbs total, possibly closer to 15 :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pfffffft I'm too embarrassed to tell my weight gain...... mine is a lot more than I was expecting, it's so not normal and I think it's from GD, Dr said it starts a lot earlier if I had it before.

When I had my last two babies I had at least 12-15lbs of placenta & fluids. I tested my sugar levels earlier in pregnancy and after about an hour it was already up to 170+. Diabetes type 1 and type 2 run in the female side of my family.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Im actually feeling paranoid (what else is new) because I havent gained more than a pound and people tell me my bump is small for 19 weeks. I certainly look like Ive gained more than a pound!

I think its the massive amount of thyroid medicine Im taking. My OB didnt mention my weight at my 16 week appt, will see next Monday if shes worried about it at 20 weeks. Im eating all these carbs and junk so its GOT to be the medicine. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I always gain weight while pregnant :(. Makes me sad no matter what I do. Your bump size is probably because you're pregnant with your first. It honestly has very little to do with what you eat or how much you gain. It's largely based on uterus size, placenta, and the fluid inside of it. Like for example, once you have your baby it's probably going to weigh more than baby.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I actually might get my thyroid checked, I'm going to ask the doctor about it tomorrow. I've never had it checked and I've gained a ton of weight with no reason as to why. Couldn't hurt to have it checked right?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh my God ladies I have all of these symptoms....... even whenever I touch anything cold it really hurts like I mean really hurts...... I thought I was just overly sensitive to cold this whole time..... I'm also always constipated, I never poop unless it's like every 5 days.... could I really have an underactive thyroid?? I'm really starting to think I do. Even the dry skin is a problem for me, it's all over my body. I'm always really tired, abnormally tired. Even when I get 8 to 10 hours of sleep I still sleep an additional 3 to 4 hours.....

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## NovaStar

Ive gained 10 lbs but thats all been in the last two weeks or so. MissMarple I wouldnt worry. Im usually really small until after 20 weeks then I start getting a little belly and gaining some weight. Then the third trimester begins and all bets are off! Haha! Last time I gained a ton the last few weeks, but it was mostly water retention from my preeclampsia. Be aware of those swelling feet, ladies. Get Blood pressure checked often.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks ladies.

Kiwi, you should eat prunes for the constipation problem. I eat them whole to get it over with cause I don&#8217;t like them, but they work. This is my mother&#8217;s remedy. :wacko: Have 2-4 and give it an hour before you have any more. Also might not be drinking enough water.

Hypothyroidism can make you feel very cold while other people in a room are comfortable or even hot. It&#8217;s an easy blood test (pretty cheap too), you might as well find out. My endocrinologist wants my TSH as low as possible it seems, but I believe normal for pregnancy is under 2.5

My blood pressure has been really low so far. I test it daily because I had high blood pressure before pregnancy. My body is soooo weird.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, I drink a ton of water, it's all I drink. I also hate prunes. I'm going to get it checked, my insurance might even pay for it. It's not even just room temperatures that I have a problem with its touching anything cold as well it hurts badly. I can touch things that are cold for maybe about 2 seconds before it becomes unbearable. Also I used to drink coffee twice a day to try and keep my energy up but I haven't been able to do that for a few weeks now. It's too bitter without sugar in it. I've also had this constipation problem for years now not even just while pregnant. All of these symptoms I'm talking about have been present outside of pregnancy as well, so I know it's not related to pregnancy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So I developed epilepsy a year ago and had the aura's a year before that. I was curious so I looked into it and actually found out that thyroid issues can cause seizures. I'm really starting to wonder if my seizures were caused from thyroid problems now..... I didn't have normal epilepsy so to speak where I would have a seizure just from seeing strobing lights or something. In fact they were actually having problems figuring out why I was having seizures all the time. I didn't get my blood drawn in any of these situations and they always just did MRI's and EEG's........ when I spoke to the neurologist who has been doing it for over 30 years she told me that I didn't have normal epilepsy..... I'm going to be really happy if I actually find out why I developed epilepsy.

It wasn't just staring off into space seizures either, it was full-on tonic-clonic seizures where I was knocked out.



> Thyroid hormones (THs) l-thyroxine and l-triiodothyronine, primarily known as metabolism regulators, are tyrosine-derived hormones produced by the thyroid gland. They play an essential role in normal central nervous system development and physiological function. By binding to nuclear receptors and modulating gene expression, THs influence neuronal migration, differentiation, myelination, synaptogenesis and neurogenesis in developing and adult brains. Any uncorrected THs supply deficiency in early life may result in irreversible neurological and motor deficits. The development and function of GABAergic neurons as well as glutamatergic transmission are also affected by THs. Though the underlying molecular mechanisms still remain unknown, the effects of THs on inhibitory and excitatory neurons may affect brain seizure activity. The enduring predisposition of the brain to generate epileptic seizures leads to a complex chronic brain disorder known as epilepsy.


I could have gone undiagnosed my entire life......... it's even possible it could have something to do with why I develop gestational diabetes and I'm borderline diabetic outside of pregnancy...... I also found another symptom that could be related to my thyroid, for a couple years now when I stand up my legs get really weak like I need to sit down and I get really dizzy. it didn't list this when I originally looked up the symptoms of hypothyroidism, but I looked up the symptoms specifically and it's definitely linked.

I'm really happy that I might actually finally have some answers to all of these symptoms that I've been experiencing, including epilepsy. I'm going to see if they can do the blood work for me tomorrow at my appointment. I don't want to hold it off anymore


----------



## Kiwiberry

Deleted, nothing bad.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> So I developed epilepsy a year ago and had the aura's a year before that. I was curious so I looked into it and actually found out that thyroid issues can cause seizures. I'm really starting to wonder if my seizures were caused from thyroid problems now..... I didn't have normal epilepsy so to speak where I would have a seizure just from seeing strobing lights or something. In fact they were actually having problems figuring out why I was having seizures all the time. I didn't get my blood drawn in any of these situations and they always just did MRI's and EEG's........ when I spoke to the neurologist who has been doing it for over 30 years she told me that I didn't have normal epilepsy..... I'm going to be really happy if I actually find out why I developed epilepsy.
> 
> It wasn't just staring off into space seizures either, it was full-on tonic-clonic seizures where I was knocked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thyroid hormones (THs) l-thyroxine and l-triiodothyronine, primarily known as metabolism regulators, are tyrosine-derived hormones produced by the thyroid gland. They play an essential role in normal central nervous system development and physiological function. By binding to nuclear receptors and modulating gene expression, THs influence neuronal migration, differentiation, myelination, synaptogenesis and neurogenesis in developing and adult brains. Any uncorrected THs supply deficiency in early life may result in irreversible neurological and motor deficits. The development and function of GABAergic neurons as well as glutamatergic transmission are also affected by THs. Though the underlying molecular mechanisms still remain unknown, the effects of THs on inhibitory and excitatory neurons may affect brain seizure activity. The enduring predisposition of the brain to generate epileptic seizures leads to a complex chronic brain disorder known as epilepsy.
> 
> 
> I could have gone undiagnosed my entire life......... it's even possible it could have something to do with why I develop gestational diabetes and I'm borderline diabetic outside of pregnancy...... I also found another symptom that could be related to my thyroid, for a couple years now when I stand up my legs get really weak like I need to sit down and I get really dizzy. it didn't list this when I originally looked up the symptoms of hypothyroidism, but I looked up the symptoms specifically and it's definitely linked.
> 
> I'm really happy that I might actually finally have some answers to all of these symptoms that I've been experiencing, including epilepsy. I'm going to see if they can do the blood work for me tomorrow at my appointment. I don't want to hold it off anymoreClick to expand...

Good luck today! It is always nice to get some answers. The lab sends my thyroid results back in one day. I have a really responsive doctor that will email me the results as soon as he gets them.


----------



## countryblonde

Kiwi definitely sounds like you could be on to something. I would definitely get that blood test done. Hopefully it gives you some answers.

I havent posted in forever, but i got some news at my doctors appointment after my anatomy scan. I have to go back for a follow up scan because one of the brain measurements is on the high side of normal. They want to moniter it to be on the safe side. Im trying not to think about it or worry but it can be hard to do. 2 more weeks to hopefully get an answer. 

I have gained 17lbs already... So for those of you who are worried your not alone. I gain weight like crazy during pregnancy.. Kinda stresses me out...but it is what it is. 

Bought my first girl clothes yesterday&#128525;&#128525;

And here is my 22 week bump! You ladies are all looking awesome
 



Attached Files:







85201895421.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## countryblonde

Oh! And we think we've decided on a name!

Addison Claire

My boys are Isaac Joel and Jesse Robert


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you ladies :hugs: I really hope I get answers and it's not just another dead end :(.

countryblonde, lovely name!! I really hope your next scan goes well hun :hugs:. You must be so nerve wracked. You look great btw!

AFM: just had my tooth pulled, and now I'm at the doctor's ready to get my Makena shot. Then off to mcdonalds to let the girls run around in the play place and grocery shopping right after.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi I have diagnosed my own ongoing issues twice now, both i had been dealing with for years and multiple doctors were stumped. Go with your gut and be your own advocate. I hope you can figure it out! 

Country I love the name! Goes great with your boys' too <3 

Thanks ladies, I guess we all gain at pur own pace. Drs haven't said anything so i'm not going to stress yet...i will try to make some better food choices though. I've been having way too many carbs & sugars recently :blush:

Doesn't help that ds1 likes to make brownies & cupcakes almost as much as I like eating them...and we are both chocolate fiends!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Country, I'm sorry about your scan, like we need one more thing to worry about. I hope everything will be better at the next one.

It's funny how names evolve - Addison used to be a boy's name. My aunt named my now 24 year old cousin Alexandra Addison (pretty, huh?) after her father's middle name Addison. I guess it belongs totally to the girls now!

I seem to have gained 2 pounds overnight. Which is fine, so long as I'm not going to start doing it every day. It may be the BLT and chocolate milkshake I had for lunch. :winkwink:


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwi - hope you get answers! Theres nothing worse than knowing theres something wrong and having zero answers. I remember when I was finally diagnosed with Crohns I felt so much relief. Even though it meant research and life changes, the diagnosis was such a weight lifted off my shoulders.

Country - Im sure everything will turn out perfectly! Keeping you in my thoughts for support. It is hard having some unclear news of that kind, but so many scams show something slightly abnormal only to have the baby come out absolutely perfect. Also, great name!

Ok...Ive been having the WORST back pains! Apparently, its normal around 21 weeks because your body goes though so many major changes at this point. My muscles are just not happy. Just taking small doses of Tylenol helps but I have to steer clear of major activity that could strain a muscle. Im just so achy all over.

We decided on a name, too! Which is weird because with DD it was so hard! But now that we have an established aesthetic it makes things a little easier. We decided on Cleo Evangeline for DD#2.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, thanks hun :hugs:. I don't have that much confidence that I'm actually right in what I'm thinking. I might just be heading into another dead end. Try not to stress out too much on your weight gain, I swear to you 10 lb of it is probably your uterus and placenta :haha:. Not to mention we have to factor in how big our boobies are getting LOL. 

MissMarpleFan, lol that 1lb extra is probably a poop :haha:. 

NovaStar, thanks a lot hon. It really is miserable not knowing what the hell is going on. Especially with the epilepsy and large amount of weight gain this pregnancy. People at home keep telling me it's probably all in my boobs butt and thighs but I don't believe them. They say I don't look much different but I see the difference.

AFM: at the doctor's today they went through my files and said I had my thyroid hormones tested in 2016 and they were normal. They are going to test them for me next week just to see and make sure. If it comes back negative, I'm really going to be a bit sad because that means I'm back to square one with no answers. I know it's not gestational diabetes anymore because I passed the one hour test, found that out today. I'm still going to stick to my little carb diet though because I don't want to put on anymore weight. Part of me thinks it could be the fact that I went from eating nothing all the time borderline anorexic to eating more ever since I got pregnant. Even then though I don't think it would be enough to cause this much weight gain. My body really sucks and I'm getting more and more depressed day by day. Good news is I had that silly tooth pulled out and I have a deep cleaning scheduled for next week. I also have my anatomy scan scheduled for September 13th! They had to refer me to a different doctor's office for the scan because they needed a super high risk doctor I guess. The other good news is this doctor was a lot nicer than my last doctor and she actually gave me a prescription for my seizure medication. The doctor I had last week was refusing to do it she was kind of a b**** though.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwi, ask them to tell you your levels (or give you a copy of the labs) so you can know where on the lab accepted range you fall. I can very much tell the difference when I am on the higher end of normal.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, thank you for that bit of info I'm actually going to request that next week and get the same for the blood test after they take it and get the results back. I'll be sure to let you know what they are so you can give me a bit of Insider info.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi i think most drs do kind of like a shorter/less extensive thyroid work up but there is a full range test you can take, if I remember correctly. I would ask about that, too, as my understanding is the former can be normal while the latter shows abnormal levels. Something like that...

Nova I like it <3 I like unusual and rarely used names so Cleo fits the bill :thumbup: also my ex gf's (before i met hubby) had Evangeline as her middle name and I always thought it was so pretty.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Well in two days I have gained 4 pounds and 1/2 around the middle. Growth spurt? :wacko:

Maybe its time for a healthy diet day! Going to test the hip on a walk too.


----------



## gigglebox

Me: I'm going to clean up my diet to help with this weight gain
Also me: I'm grabbing Wendy's for breakfast


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Me: I'm going to clean up my diet to help with this weight gain
> Also me: I'm grabbing Wendy's for breakfast

LOL - I just ordered a BLT with avocado and French fries. :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee saw first outside kicks! Super subtle but i could feel them internally the same time i saw my stomach bounce ever so slightly <3


----------



## MollyMoon

Lol giggle I've had those thoughts too but I think it's just my hips getting "wider" :winkwink:


----------



## NovaStar

My theory is if I eat one healthy meal a day (and a healthy snack like Greek yogurt and fruit), then I wont feel guilty eating McDonalds later. Or a whole bag of Doritos. I had avocado toast on whole wheat,scrambled eggs with spinach, and fresh orange juice for breakfast. So now I can eat pizza for dinner and not feel guilty. Lol

Giggle - isnt that the best! Crazy, right? And those kicks only get stronger.


----------



## gigglebox

MissMarpleFan said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Me: I'm going to clean up my diet to help with this weight gain
> Also me: I'm grabbing Wendy's for breakfast
> 
> LOL - I just ordered a BLT with avocado and French fries. :blush:Click to expand...

Omg stop it. I just ate dinner AND. An ice cream sandwich and this BLTA sounds soooooo good *drool*


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! We got quite the surprise at our 20 week ultrasound today. While we saw one very healthy little baby, we weren't expecting to see a little wee wee! :haha:

That's right, my OB was wrong. We are most definitely Team Blue! So excited for my little baby boy :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers89 said:


> Hi ladies! We got quite the surprise at our 20 week ultrasound today. While we saw one very healthy little baby, we weren't expecting to see a little wee wee! :haha:
> 
> That's right, my OB was wrong. We are most definitely Team Blue! So excited for my little baby boy :cloud9::cloud9:

Oh wow congrats! What a turn of events this is exciting! 

Nova- guilty as charged with the bag of Doritos... And then out comes the Tums, 3 hours later lol

Btw - - Are Subway subs considered 'healthy'? ¿? ¿ I did ask for spinach on mine:blush:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jamers, congrats on team :blue:!!
Girls & boys are tied now!


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers omg congratulations!!! That is so exciting! How are you doing with the news ? That must have been quite a shock!

Molly i woukd say it comes down to the dressing, vinaigrettes being better than creamy dressing.


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Jamers omg congratulations!!! That is so exciting! How are you doing with the news ? That must have been quite a shock!

I'm actually quite happy with it. He's healthy, which is the best thing ever, and no matter the gender, he's still my rainbow baby. It was quite the surprise, but my DH is quite excited, as I truly think he wanted a boy all along.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love raspberry Walnut vinaigrette!!! After eating that on my salads, I can't go back to any other type of salad dressing. I bought some apple cider vinegar pills, I'm going to see how well they work. A low carb diet plus those diet pills / supplement should do the trick!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies..... I miss my body :(. I was so skinny, even in early pregnancy.... I even miss my blonde highlights :cry:

Me before this pregnancy & early pregnancy..... 

Spoiler


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi you're so cute! It's definitely a struggle being the host to fetuses though :/ but you look like you didn't have any residual effects from the first two!


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwi I've gained weight and I feel like that too at times but I just keep reminding myself it's for a very good cause and I'm determined to work at it after she's born to loose the weight. :hugs:


----------



## Jamers89

I completely get it with feeling bad about the weight gain. I've only gained 5 lbs, but that's because I was already overweight to begin with, and I have elevated blood sugars so my diet is restricted. But I'm still getting a bigger belly. 

Yesterday at lunch I went to move my chair up to the table and bumped over stuff with my belly. It was embarrassing but I just remind myself that baby can't help it and needs room to grow big and strong. I know I will lose the weight and then some once he's here.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks so much ladies:hugs:.
What scares me the most, I didn't always look like that. After I had my first two I lost over 100lbs due to dieting. I'm so scared of getting it back and not being able to lose it. I've had a low self-esteem pretty much my whole life and for the first time in my life I actually felt good about myself after I lost the weight.


----------



## mwel8819

Hello ladies! Wow, Jamers, what a surprise!!! Lol! Welcome to team blue! 

Here was our reveal at the beach! I loved it!
 



Attached Files:







7D216851-124F-47EB-82C5-BA97AE40C58D.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819, so cute, I Iove it!!! &#128538;


----------



## NovaStar

Adorable! How did your daughter take the news of a baby brother?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks so much ladies:hugs:.
> What scares me the most, I didn't always look like that. After I had my first two I lost over 100lbs due to dieting. I'm so scared of getting it back and not being able to lose it.

Me too! Over the last 5 years I finally lost the 50+ pounds I packed on after my thyroid was removed, and I'm so afraid I'll never make it to my goal weight now! I was only 12 pounds away at the beginning.



NovaStar said:


> Adorable! How did your daughter take the news of a baby brother?

I agree, and I wondered the same thing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

So I might not even be able to go to my anatomy scan on Thursday because of the hurricane :cry:.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow kiwi that's a ton of weight! How long did you keep it off? 
I'm with y'all, I had gotten below my pre pregnancy weight when I got pregnant again this time. I hate the effort of losing weight! I also couldn't breast feed last time. I hope I can this time and that helps. I also hope my insatiable appetite quits soon! I'm constantly hungry!

Mwel that is such a cute shot! 

KIwi oh boo :( can they move it up earlier?


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox, until I got pregnant this time :(. I'm hoping I can bounce back after this baby. They scheduled the appointment for me as a referral to a high risk doctor. I'm assuming I'll get a call with a new date.

I hope you get to BF this time :hugs:. What went wrong last time hun?

Omg this hunger is bad for me too :hissy:.


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwi! That would suck! Sending all my good vibes that youll be able to get to your scan. FX!

Guys...my back! It hurts so much. At around 8pm every night my upper back and neck start to ache soooo badly. Im pretty sure its because baby is pushing my organs up and my ribs are expanding...but why does it only hurt at night?? I take Tylenol but sometimes it doesnt help at all. Waaaaaah! What can I do? Im drinking more water, just in case thats the issue...but owww!


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar, :hugs: I hope you get some relief. I have the hip & back pain everytime i get up and start walking.


----------



## Jamers89

I've got back pain too, and it is awful when I sleep. I've got pillows for days, and it still isn't helping :nope:

Also, is anyone else having terrible breast tenderness? I had it pretty bad in 1st trimester, and it is back now with a vengeance. It is enough to wake me from a dead sleep at night, and nothing helps. I just have to let it run its course. Plus the girls are getting huge, which isn't fun considering I was already a 42DD. I'm terrified I'm not going to be able to find a bra that fits after he gets here. 

And we've picked our name: Jaxsin Lucas Beitzell. I absolutely love it!


----------



## MollyMoon

Mwel is that tie dyed? I love the dress! 

How is everyone sleeping? Me not so good... I'm finally starting to get used to sleeping on my side(most of the time sometimes I wake up on my back:dohh:) But now when I go to lay down I feel very short of breath. Next I find myself waking up with my last meal still bothering me no matter if I ate it 5 hours before bed or 1hr. And last few nights I been having bad mommy dreams...and sat. night was the worst one.

I get occasional back pain but nothing like that yet.. Knock on wood.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova the only thing that seems to help me is a heating pad. I hooe you can get some relief!

Kiwi you mist be somewhat close to me, we're in the path too but hopefully far enough inland we won't get hit too badly locally...although I expext we'll get a fair amount of flooding.

Breastfeeding was a failure last time for a few reasons...first, ds2 would pass out on my boob every time. No amount of poking him, prodding him, undressing him (per drs suggestion) would keep him up. So he never emptied me and i had to pump...well turned out my pump was a crappy insurance one (i got ir from a friend who never used it) that reportedly has low suction and bad milk pull. So between feeding him plus pumping I still wasn't gettibg it all out, and i presume my boobs stopped producing as much milk because they probably were "thinking" (as much as boobs could think) the demand wasn't there. My supply tanked, i had to supplement with formula, and eventually just switched to formula and has expressed what i could. I later got extra supply from a friend. Anyway I didn't find out about the faulty pump until months later when my SIL borrowed it to have an extra at work and she told me how horrible it was! Her store bought one at home was amazing in comparison. I started to do research and found a ton of women complaining about my pump. 

ANYWAY, i had a better pump with ds1 (he refused to latch at all) and i was getting several ounces out in a pump, like 4-6, whereas this last time i never got more than 1.5 ounces...i just thought it was me. But i assumed I can make more because of the first time :shrug: idk. We'll see. I absolutely hate pumping so i hope bf'ing works out this time.

Sorry for the wall of text!


----------



## NovaStar

BF was hard for me the first couple months. The first weeks were terrible. She would nurse for like an hour, on and off on and off...then get hungry an hour later. For weeks. I felt like she never got enough. Turns out she had reflux and stopped every couple of minutes because of that. She also spit up a lot. Some days I would nurse her for an hour and then she would spit it ALL back up. I felt so defeated. We supplemented with formula if that happened, otherwise she would miss a whole meal and she was already underweight. But luckily we managed to get past that stage. It was really hard though. 

And yes to the breast tenderness! Ouchy. Ill have moments where they are fine and then bam, sharp pain. Or aches or throbs. It reminds me that my body is doing something extraordinary...but still, does it have to hurt so much? Lol


----------



## mwel8819

Big sister took the news well and is super excited now! We are on our way back from the beach so I hope to be more present on here in the next few days.

Aww Kiwi, we&#8217;ve been watching that hurricane. Looks mean. I&#8217;m so sorry!

Molly- Not Dyed. We squirted water guns with paint at each other to reveal the gender. It was a ton of fun. I&#8217;ve tried posting video but it just doesn&#8217;t work. I may have to upload to YouTube and link it. 

BF was awful on me and my hormones. It just did not work. Gabby had a lip tie that we found a year after all the issues and it explains everything but at the time I blamed it all on myself and was very depressed because of it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jamers89, my boobies are very sore too, especially when my little monkeys climb on them :haha:. They've also gotten a lot bigger, went from a B almost C cup to D. It's really crazy. Guess that means goid milk production to look forward to right Lol? Love the name for your little boy btw!!

MollyMoon, those vivid dreams can be so crazy right? Are you a FTM? That could be why you're having the mommy dreams. I know I was super nervous with my first. Don't worry, mommy instincts will kick in and your first is ALWAYS a learning experience. Even if you've taken care of other children. 

gigglebox, I'm so sorry you had so much trouble breastfeeding before. What kind of pump were you using? I hope this time is going to be much more enjoyable for you. I know what you mean about pumping, I really hated it too I had to do it for 3 months while Riya was in the NICU. Same for Ava, just not as long. I'm in North Carolina, we are in the direct path of the hurricane but not as directed is eastern North Carolina. My best friend is in eastern North Carolina so I hope she's going to be okay. We are preparing with tons of water and food today, I also plan to fill up our bathtubs with water so we can flush the toilets in case the power goes out. We are also going to get some flashlights and batteries, if the power does go out at least I'll have a fun way to entertain the kids. I'm going to try and play Ghost under the blankets with the flashlights :haha:. I had my OBGYN Anatomy scan on Thursday and a deep cleaning at the dentist as well, so both of those are getting rescheduled today.

NovaStar, I understand that pain! Both of my girls had reflux really bad from being born premature. They were also both underweight but caught up around 2 years old. Both of them were attached to my boobs almost 24/7.

mwel8819, that's a really cute gender reveal idea especially for your daughter!! I'm sorry breastfeeding didn't work the first time and that your daughter had a lip tie, that must have really been tough. I'm hoping for the best with this hurricane...


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Ive just had my anatomy scan  I was so nervous last night I couldnt sleep a wink! Everything is looking great though. :D


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I learned today that Margot is a big baby for 20 weeks and I saw a short video of her face where she looks kind of like a little monster baby! The tech says they don't have much fat in their face at this point. The doctor also says she will induce me at 39 weeks.

So speaking of boob problems, I have ordered and returned about 7 different soft cup bras on the internet, looking for something that gives me some shape and doesn't kill me. Finding non-underwire bras in my size is near impossible, grrrrrrr!! 

I found a brand I loved that unfortunately just didn't quite work for me as it wasn't quite up to size, but I'd recommend to all of you feeling sore. It's called True & Co. I'm pretty annoyed with them for some return shipping charges I incurred due to poor customer service over email, but it's such a nice bra I wanted to tell you anyway. It's really soft yet strong material, comfortable yet still (at least sort of) supportive. They're not cheap, but may be worth it to some. (I've given up hope on cheap bras in my condition :dohh: ) https://trueandco.com/collections/true-body-bras-underwear


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi i hope it doesn't hit too hard. Last i heard it may be downgraded before it hits so fx for that. Is your friend going to evacuate? We're up a state, they were calling for horrid flooding but since the path seems to be heading more south initially we are now just expecting some heavy rain and hopefully minimal flooding. Guess it still has time to change though...

Miss so glad your scan went well!!! Ahhh I'm so impatient, still so long until mine...sometimes i wish i could just have my own ultrasound machine at home lol


----------



## NovaStar

Hm...I made a post and now I don&#8217;t see it. If this posts twice, im sorry!

So went to a specialist today. Big news.

I have something called Vasa Previa instead of placenta previa. It&#8217;s where a bunch of blood vessels (relating to the placement of the cord) are directly over my cervix. So the issue is if I went into natural labor, if my cervix dilates at all, it will rupture the vessels causing the baby to bleed out. It&#8217;s pretty serious. They&#8217;re going to keep me closely monitored but they are recommending that I&#8217;m admitted to hospital at 32 weeks (Nov 19) and have a planned csection at 34 weeks (Dec 3). They cannot risk me going into early labor. 

So my girl will be born in 2018...beginning of December. Can I please stay in this group? 

The good news is that they did a full anatomy scan again today and baby girl is developing normally. She&#8217;s totally healthy and doing good. Just have to make sure I don&#8217;t go into labor.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Woah, Nova, that's serious!

Obviously you can't leave the Snowdrops now. Do they expect baby to be small enough at the time that she will have to go to NICU?


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan, I'm glad baby girl is still doing okay even though she's a little plump for 20 weeks :). Plumpy babies are the cutest :cloud9:. I'll definitely have to check that bra out in the future. I was buying mine from Victoria Secret.

gigglebox, my friend is not going to evacuate. I told her but she doesn't want to leave her kitties behind (who would?). We are definitely prepared for the most part for the worst of it. I'm just hoping it's going to be a lot of rain and we don't have to worry about the power going out. Even though with a lot of rain the power does go out sometimes.

NovaStar, I'm so sorry that's happening to you and your little baby hun :hugs:. Of course you can stay in the group!! Are there any risks with Vasa Previa to go into premature labor? As far as being induced at 34 weeks both of my girls were born premature. Your baby will have to stay in the NICU for at least a week. It's not going to be easy seeing your little precious baby in the hospital and not being able to take them home. In fact I was devastated every single day and crying my eyes out. At least at 34 weeks you will be able to hold your baby for a couple of minutes before they take them to the NICU after they're born. When the time comes and if you ever need any advice I'll be here to help. I have a lot of experience with premature babies, seeing as both of my girls were born early. Again I'm really sorry that this is happening, I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

AFM: they drew my blood today for the thyroid test after my Makena shot. I made sure they were going to do the full test instead of just the TSH test. They only did the TSH test 2 years ago. I won't be getting my results before Friday because of the hurricane but I should get them early next week. My little baby is doing great and their heartbeat was 145. They've been using a Doppler every week. The nurse was pretty rude as well, the one that checked me in and gave me my Makena shot. I was expressing concerned about my weight gain because I gained 7 lb since last week and I've been on a low-carb diet with only drinking water. The worst things I've eaten were some pumpkin bread and some oatmeal. Outside of that I've been eating salad, chicken, omelettes, oranges, and apples. A couple times I did have those little mini bags of chips but only about three times. None of that is enough to cause me to gain 7 pounds in just one week :cry:. Anyway I was expressing my concerns to the nurse and she's just like "oh food is too good......." blaming it all on me without even listening to what I had to say. When I was finally transferred to my waiting room I started crying :cry:. I also ate some cake and ice cream for my daughter's birthday but even then that's not enough to gain 7 lb....


----------



## NovaStar

You know, its okay. Yes, baby girl will be a bit small because shell be 34 weeks but they dont seem too concerned with that aspect. Well both be in the hospital a week after shes born because of my csection. They do it early just as a precaution because they cant risk me going into labor, not that they think Ill go into early labor but this is apparently standard procedure for this kind of thing. TBH, all labor is unpredictable and things can happen at any time, but this is very predictable. I know exactly whats going to happen and when. In a way, its nice to be able to prepare. Of course its different than expected but Im glad baby girl is healthy and they have the ability to discover this early to prevent anything bad from happening. I trust my doctors to do whats best. Also, my parents are both retired and are planning to come for the weeks Ill be in the hospital and two months after shes born. Theyll be a big help. They plan to rent an airBnB apartment. Im glad Ill have my baby for Christmas! Thats kinda cool.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova so sorry to hear of the update but YES, thank god they caught it and have a game plan! Awwww now time to shop for a premie or nb "baby's first Christmas" outfit <3

Kiwi forgot to answer your question but I was using an insurance grade madela pump (the one that is faulty). Evidently they are terrible but the store bought ones that are slightly different are good :shrug:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry I have been absent. I've been reading through but so tired and busy to post, my LO started Pre School so I have been cracking on with the house(I moved in June, it was in a terrible decorative state with some weird and wonderful textures on the walls that are a nightmare to remove but have been doing it up by myself, just cosmetic. But aiming to get it done by November)

Mwel, super cute gender reveal and can imagine very fun for your little girl.

Sorry Kiwi about the weather warning. I hope you get minimal disruption and you get your TSH results and that are ok or can be managed fairly easily.

Wow Nova, big news, I bet a lot to take in but will they be giving you steroids etc to prepare baby for her early arrival? I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible and its great they found it and are on the ball with monitoring and early c section.

Gigglebox, I used an Ameda last time which I found amazing but have also heard wonderful things about the spectra s2 pump. I am very blessed I have successfully breastfed 2 of my children but not my first born as I haemorrhaged and my milk just dried up and never came back. I hope to breastfeed this one too, but you never know what will happen as every baby is different.

AFM, looks like I am team pink again! I really like the name Tayla, what do you all think? I also like Amber but less than Tayla.
I have been under close monitoring as I tested positive for Graves disease a couple weeks ago and my levels are all over the shop but are sorting themselves out with some medication adjustment.
I had my 20 week scan, and they couldn't see much at all. Baby was head down and tucked away but saw a heartbeat and apparently a chubby baby here too but have been booked in for a rescan in october so they can complete the checks.

I hope anyone I missed out is still doing well and babies are growing well. Crazy we are all 20weeks(Give or take) and a lot of us over half way!!!


----------



## NovaStar

Aww, bbbbbbb congrats on team pink! Tayla is adorable. I always say choose the name you love most. 

And yup, theyll be doing the steroid shots at about 28 weeks to help babys lungs develop a little faster. It gives me peace of mind knowing things like that exist. Ill be going on bed rest in the hospital at 32 weeks. Thats right before Thanksgiving. We joke that we never have normal thanksgivings. Last year my husband had a terrible tooth infection and couldnt eat at all. Just par for the course. Haha! 

Im definitely gonna need to get a good pump in case baby doesnt want to breast feed right away. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811, congrats on team :pink:!!! I hope your next appointment goes well. Glad to hear baby is doing well. Sorry about Graves disease, and I really hope your levels even out for you.

NovaStar, you are going to need to pump. Sadly they're not going to let you attempt to breastfeed after the baby is born. The only pump I've ever used is the Medela Pump In Style advanced. It's not the one they give you with insurance, I think I bought mine at Buy Buy Baby. I've heard over the years that Spectra is a really good brand too.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

BBB, I'm here for you if you have any questions about living with Graves' Disease. 

Are they recommending you have the radioactive iodine treatment after the baby is born? They push RAI as the only solution here (I had it) although I did try some medication first for a few months (tapazole) that apparently wasn't working to suppress the overactive Thyroid gland.


----------



## MollyMoon

Nova I hope and pray everything works out for you and baby.. and even though your baby will be born earlier it will still technically be the same age... we'd miss you too much if you went to another group! Is there any chance this condition could fix itself?


----------



## NovaStar

MollyMoon said:


> Nova I hope and pray everything works out for you and baby.. and even though your baby will be born earlier it will still technically be the same age... we'd miss you too much if you went to another group! Is there any chance this condition could fix itself?

Aww thanks for the kinda words! And unfortunately no, theres no real chance that it would resolve on its own. Unlike placenta previa that has a chance of moving as the uterus grows, the blood vessel cluster actually becomes more rooted in its spot over time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> BBB, I'm here for you if you have any questions about living with Graves' Disease.
> 
> Are they recommending you have the radioactive iodine treatment after the baby is born? They push RAI as the only solution here (I had it) although I did try some medication first for a few months (tapazole) that apparently wasn't working to suppress the overactive Thyroid gland.

Are you talking to me? If so, I haven't got my results back yet. Probably won't get them back until early next week because of the hurricane going on right now. I did make sure to do what you suggested and have them do a full test though.

These Makena shots are so itchy...... Every week I have to bend over for them to jab me with a needle...... I'm really hoping I don't have another premature baby, I really want to experience what it's like to give birth full term and having your baby in the NICU is really hard. Getting to hold one of my kids and nurse them right after birth is a dream come true for me. I'm really thankful my girls did so well in the NICU, other babies weren't so lucky and I've witnessed a couple of them pass away along with the parents obviously being devastated. I wanted to hug them and give my condolences because we were all struggling together but they were surrounded by too many doctors and I didn't want to make them uncomfortable.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> BBB, I'm here for you if you have any questions about living with Graves' Disease.
> 
> Are they recommending you have the radioactive iodine treatment after the baby is born? They push RAI as the only solution here (I had it) although I did try some medication first for a few months (tapazole) that apparently wasn't working to suppress the overactive Thyroid gland.
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, I haven't got my results back yet. Probably won't get them back until early next week because of the hurricane going on right now. I did make sure to do what you suggested and have them do a full test though.
> 
> These Makena shots are so itchy...... Every week I have to bend over for them to jab me with a needle...... I'm really hoping I don't have another premature baby, I really want to experience what it's like to give birth full term and having your baby in the NICU is really hard. Getting to hold one of my kids and nurse them right after birth is a dream come true for me. I'm really thankful my girls did so well in the NICU, other babies weren't so lucky and I've witnessed a couple of them pass away along with the parents obviously being devastated. I wanted to hug them and give my condolences because we were all struggling together but they were surrounded by too many doctors and I didn't want to make them uncomfortable.Click to expand...

No, bbbb said on the last page she was diagnosed with Graves disease, so I was talking to her. I am interested in your thyroid results too of course. ;)

Just received another 5 AM wake up call from my most obnoxious cat... have a great day everybody. :coffee:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> BBB, I'm here for you if you have any questions about living with Graves' Disease.
> 
> Are they recommending you have the radioactive iodine treatment after the baby is born? They push RAI as the only solution here (I had it) although I did try some medication first for a few months (tapazole) that apparently wasn't working to suppress the overactive Thyroid gland.

Thank you, if I am honest I don't really know much about it at all:shrug:

My consultant is excellent at keeping checks on my levels, and I NEVER have to chase him, he always rings me and adjusts my medication which is so fab because I've never had a doctor so on the ball. But I don't really know how graves disease is different and I find the internet really vague on how it is different from overactive thyroid.

Thanks for the congratulations on Team Pink, this is my final bundle of joy(at least for a long time:haha:) so I am going to enjoy every moment.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> MissMarpleFan said:
> 
> 
> BBB, I'm here for you if you have any questions about living with Graves' Disease.
> 
> Are they recommending you have the radioactive iodine treatment after the baby is born? They push RAI as the only solution here (I had it) although I did try some medication first for a few months (tapazole) that apparently wasn't working to suppress the overactive Thyroid gland.
> 
> Thank you, if I am honest I don't really know much about it at all:shrug:
> 
> My consultant is excellent at keeping checks on my levels, and I NEVER have to chase him, he always rings me and adjusts my medication which is so fab because I've never had a doctor so on the ball. But I don't really know how graves disease is different and I find the internet really vague on how it is different from overactive thyroid.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations on Team Pink, this is my final bundle of joy(at least for a long time:haha:) so I am going to enjoy every moment.Click to expand...

Glad you have a good doctor, my endocrinologist is great too. (If youre not seeing an endocrinologist for this, I highly recommend you get one now)

Graves is the cause of your hyperthyroidism. It is an autoimmune disease, which means your body is attacking itself, and causing your thyroid to make way too much of the hormones. It can attack your eye(s) too and make it bulge out. Theres a good short explanation here: https://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/graves-disease/graves-disease-overview


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ugh..... I've been eating healthy foods but every morning for the past week I've been waking up feeling off. Upset stomach and a headache :(. When I burp it tastes awful, so I know something isn't right. At first I thought it was the omelettes (i have an egg intollerance) but i didnt have any yesterday.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Has anyone heard from Cuddlebug? it's been a couple of weeks since she posted.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I have no idea what that could be kiwi, but hope you get to the bottom of it. Last thing we need when pregnant is being extra uncomfortable in any way.

And I haven't miss Marple, I hope she is ok because she was a frequent poster.
Also thank you for the info, my consultant is a endocrinologist but my thyroid was only discovered just before my pregnancy in March which I miscarried then I was pregnant again a couple of months later with this pregnancy so I have only ever seen an endocrinologist in pregnancy. I am guessing they are just managing my levels as I don't think any other treatment is available when pregnant:)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I just checked cuddlebugs profile and it says her last activity was September 6th, I really hope she and baby are ok and she is just on holiday or something


----------



## MollyMoon

Ya I hope she's okay... 

What do we do here after our babies are born do we still chat or do we have to make another place to go? 

These horrible gas pains are back it's got me doubled over in pain and I can't move till the pain eases off. It's hard to be at work like this cause the constant gas pressure makes it hard to walk and my work I'm always moving around actively. I've been moving around kinda slow I can't help it and nothing I take seems to help.
At least my ob Appt is on Tuesday I will talk to her about it but do any of you guys get this too and if so what can I do if anything?
I'm assuming it's cause baby's growing and the weight is sitting on that area.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Ya I hope she's okay...
> 
> What do we do here after our babies are born do we still chat or do we have to make another place to go?
> 
> These horrible gas pains are back it's got me doubled over in pain and I can't move till the pain eases off. It's hard to be at work like this cause the constant gas pressure makes it hard to walk and my work I'm always moving around actively. I've been moving around kinda slow I can't help it and nothing I take seems to help.
> At least my ob Appt is on Tuesday I will talk to her about it but do any of you guys get this too and if so what can I do if anything?
> I'm assuming it's cause baby's growing and the weight is sitting on that area.

Well I noticed the January 2018 people still have their thread active here, but maybe we could start a new thread in the Baby Club forum?

I don't have the gas pains, that sounds rough. Be sure to avoid carbonated things, and they say eating small meals instead of large ones can help.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone!

I'm sorry for worrying everyone, I've just been super busy on my end and had a epic ton of family drama load up on me to boot *facepalm*. Alexandra and I are doing great, she's super active and very adamant about making herself known now that I have been able to feel her for some weeks now. My eldest started pre-k and I've been super busy with everything she needs on top of putting the baby sprinkle together for next month. I wish I had the time to whiz back and read how everyone is, but I don't have the leisure right now, I hope everyone is well! and again, sorry to worry everyone, we're a-ok here :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Glad to hear you're ok cuddlebug:)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwi & Molly, I hope you're starting to feel better.

Cuddle, glad to hear everything is OK except family drama!



bbbbbbb811 said:


> Also thank you for the info, my consultant is a endocrinologist but my thyroid was only discovered just before my pregnancy in March which I miscarried then I was pregnant again a couple of months later with this pregnancy so I have only ever seen an endocrinologist in pregnancy. I am guessing they are just managing my levels as I don't think any other treatment is available when pregnant:)

Yes, they definitely can't give you the radioactive iodine treatment while you're pregnant because it would zap baby's 'roid too. I'm just curious if that's the first thing they'll want to do afterwards, or if UK and American medicine differ on this. 

I saw my endocrinologist last week and he's done monitoring me this pregnancy so long as my levels stay OK, he said he was most worried about the first half. So a few less doctor's appointments to look forward to. :flower:


----------



## NovaStar

I feel like Im starting to retain more water. Im getting pregnancy face where my face rounds out a bit and becomes slightly puffy...Im probably to only one who notices but I wake up with puffy eyes and feel so squishy. It feels early for this, but it is what it is. Anyone have good remedies for water retention? I know its normal but waking up with puffy eyes is really annoying.


----------



## Emsabub

Glad to hear everyones okay! Sorry girls I usually pop in & read but never post if Ava needs something or someone needs a ride somewhere .. :dohh:

Nova I have heard cucumber slices or tea bags can be good for puffy eyes?

Girls Ive reached V day/week! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

So crazy, we're all officially over half way through and sone of y'all are hitting the big 24 week mark! :shock: 
Congratulations Ems! 

Sounds like everyone overall is doing ok. Has everyone had the anatomy/anomaly scan? Mine is not until 22 weeks which is the latest I've ever done one. I have a new office this time though, I guess this is their policy.

Can't wait to make sure this baby is a boy!


----------



## NovaStar

Ive had two anatomy scans, lol. I had one at 20 weeks and then when they saw the vasa previa they sent me to a specialist at 22 weeks and they did a whole anatomy scan again! Plus a little 3D imaging. It was actually really special. Its nice to have confirmation over and over that shes a girl and developing healthy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

cuddlebugluv, glad to hear you & baby girl are ok!!! I understand too, I've been busy with my two little tornadoes as well. 

gigglebox, only a little longer till your anatomy scan!! How exciting :).

MissMarpleFan, really glad your levels are doing good!! 

AFM: My anatomy scan was supposed to be last week but had to be rescheduled to October 13th due to the hurricane. It's at a new office with high risk doctors so the waiting list was huge. As for my thyroid test, haven't got the results back. Still gaining a little even though I have 1-2 apples, water, and salad with cheese or chicken daily. No junk food or added sugars. I'm really just confused.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Kiwi, some women will gain water regardless of how much you're eating so restricting your food will have no impact on your gain. So where you feel like your gaining it could just be swelling. My friend gained 4 stone, 3 stone dropped off(literally) once the swelling went down after labour.


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Kiwi, some women will gain water regardless of how much you're eating so restricting your food will have no impact on your gain. So where you feel like your gaining it could just be swelling. My friend gained 4 stone, 3 stone dropped off(literally) once the swelling went down after labour.

It's not necessarily the fact that I'm gaining weight, it's how much weight I've gained overall when I'm only 23 weeks along. It's a really absurd amount, that's why I think there's something wrong with my thyroid. For example, I gained 7 lb last week compared to the week before and I lost 2lbs this week so far. My weight has just been really fluctuating and not for the better. I'm not going to say how much weight I've gained total because it would be too embarrassing for me. I used to only be 120 lb (8.5 stones).

Okay I'll just tell you ladies, just so no one thinks I'm over exaggerating. I went from 120 lb (8.5 stones) to 165 lb (11.7 stones), and that's with eating healthy, very little carbs/sugar. This baby can't be that big, it probably only weighs close to 2 lb with factoring in my uterus, should only be aroiund 12lbs total (0.8 stones).


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Yeah best to get checked as you know your body best, was just throwing another reason why out there:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Yeah best to get checked as you know your body best, was just throwing another reason why out there:)

It's okay I get it, it's just something that's really been bothering me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have my shot again today, hopefully they have my thyroid results in. I really need some answers. I did cheat yesterday though and feel super guilty about it. I ate muffins & peach pie :(.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm kiwi i'd have to agree 45 is a fair amount, but i also agtee you may be retsining fluid. It would be very hard to gain that much weight without actively trying. I hope your doctor can give you some insight! 

How's everyone doing? I'm also struggling a bit with weight. I really didn't want to go above 30lbs or so but I'm already up 19lbs :dohh: I don't want the weight loss struggle i've had after both my other pregnancies but evidently i have no self control. It's also extremely difficult when you simply can't force "good foods" on yourself because they all sound repulsive! And if you space meals out too much you get sick :roll: 

In other news hurricane Florence flooded our basement -.- I reeeaaally hope we don't have any residual mold issues. Insurance won't cover anything so we're doing our best with a wet vac, dehumidifier, and mops.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies all I eat is eggs, salad, apples, cheese & chicken :(. I have no idea what's wrong, please help me. I'm tearing up waiting for the doctor. I've gained 52lbs (3.74 stones) now, another 7lbs (0.5 stones) this week. I started at 120lb (8.57 stones).

My thyroid levels are as follows:
TSH: 2.500
T4 Total: 16.90
Free T4: 0.79
T3 Free: 2.42
T3: 1.9

Just saw the doctor and he doesn't think there's anything to be concerned about but I requested to be referred to an endocrinologist.

Please someone help me, I'm desperate :cry: 

Baby is doing good btw, HB was 142.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry you're worrying Kiwi, keep pushing if you feel something isn't right as sometimes doctors need a real nudge(was 3/4 months before they even tested my thyroid after I first presented with symptoms). 

What a pain giggle about your basement! I hope you manage to dry it out as soon as possible.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks bbb!

Kiwi what did he say about the weight? Maybe you should see someone else for a second opinion, a regular dr if that was your obgyn or vice versa.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Thanks bbb!
> 
> Kiwi what did he say about the weight? Maybe you should see someone else for a second opinion, a regular dr if that was your obgyn or vice versa.

It's strange but he wasn't even concerned at all, he acted like it was completely normal even though he already said most people gain around 30 lb throughout their whole pregnancy. The only other doctor he suggested was a nutritionist but also said that I didn't need that since I was eating good already. He basically kind of shoved it off like it didn't mean anything :(. Oh and yes it was my OBGYN. I did request to see an endocrinologist.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies all I eat is eggs, salad, apples, cheese & chicken :(. I have no idea what's wrong, please help me. I'm tearing up waiting for the doctor. I've gained 52lbs (3.74 stones) now, another 7lbs (0.5 stones) this week. I started at 120lb (8.57 stones).
> 
> My thyroid levels are as follows:
> TSH: 2.500
> T4 Total: 16.90
> Free T4: 0.79
> T3 Free: 2.42
> T3: 1.9
> .

Kiwi, I'm going to assume that you're not eating huge, huge portions of those foods, which do sound healthy if you're not polishing off a full block of cheese per day. :winkwink:

I'm sure your doctor will be interested in how much weight you've gained and your concerns about it, though it seems like the default medical position can be to assume we eat too much.

Those thyroid numbers do seem to be within normal ranges except free T3. As I've said before, I personally can see a big difference in how many body behaves based on where in the TSH range I fall. My doctor has stated that my body is "extraordinarily sensitive to small changes in thyroid hormone." I try to keep my TSH around 1.0 or less, otherwise I tend towards weight gain and sluggishness. 

I did notice that your free T3 (active hormone, T4 is storage hormone to be converted to T3) is below normal range. Could be your body is not converting the T4 to T3 efficiently.

Since you are within normal range on TSH and free T4, it may be difficult to get medicated, so I would lead with your concern over extreme weight gain despite reasonable healthy diet. A lot of endocrinologists including mine think it's enough to just test T4 and TSH. I also wonder if there is some other medical reason for the gain. 

Found this helpful to show the normal ranges:
https://www.obfocus.com/high-risk/Thyroidtests.htm

On things that can effect your results:
https://www.verywellhealth.com/optimum-time-and-conditions-for-thyroid-blood-tests-3232911

I hope this helps a little and you get to see your doctor soon to try to get your mind put at ease. :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Ladies all I eat is eggs, salad, apples, cheese & chicken :(. I have no idea what's wrong, please help me. I'm tearing up waiting for the doctor. I've gained 52lbs (3.74 stones) now, another 7lbs (0.5 stones) this week. I started at 120lb (8.57 stones).
> 
> My thyroid levels are as follows:
> TSH: 2.500
> T4 Total: 16.90
> Free T4: 0.79
> T3 Free: 2.42
> T3: 1.9
> .
> 
> Kiwi, I'm going to assume that you're not eating huge, huge portions of those foods, which do sound healthy if you're not polishing off a full block of cheese per day. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sure your doctor will be interested in how much weight you've gained and your concerns about it, though it seems like the default medical position can be to assume we eat too much.
> 
> Those thyroid numbers do seem to be within normal ranges except free T3. As I've said before, I personally can see a big difference in how many body behaves based on where in the TSH range I fall. My doctor has stated that my body is "extraordinarily sensitive to small changes in thyroid hormone." I try to keep my TSH around 1.0 or less, otherwise I tend towards weight gain and sluggishness.
> 
> I did notice that your free T3 (active hormone, T4 is storage hormone to be converted to T3) is below normal range. Could be your body is not converting the T4 to T3 efficiently.
> 
> Since you are within normal range on TSH and free T4, it may be difficult to get medicated, so I would lead with your concern over extreme weight gain despite reasonable healthy diet. A lot of endocrinologists including mine think it's enough to just test T4 and TSH. I also wonder if there is some other medical reason for the gain.
> 
> Found this helpful to show the normal ranges:
> https://www.obfocus.com/high-risk/Thyroidtests.htm
> 
> On things that can effect your results:
> https://www.verywellhealth.com/optimum-time-and-conditions-for-thyroid-blood-tests-3232911
> 
> I hope this helps a little and you get to see your doctor soon to try to get your mind put at ease. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, also I don't eat huge portions. I actually stay within 1200 calories and 20 to 50 carbs per day. If it's not my thyroid, I really don't know why I am gaining all of this weight and I don't know what could cause it :cry:. I only drink water as well.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks hun, also I don't eat huge portions. I actually stay within 1200 calories and 20 to 50 carbs per day. If it's not my thyroid, I really don't know why I am gaining all of this weight and I don't know what could cause it :cry:. I only drink water as well.

Wow, you are eating WAY less than I am!! In fact, I think that's way below most recommended calorie intakes I've seen for pregnancy. I don't understand why the ob/gyn wasn't more interested in the weight gain knowing this, but of course the doctor has had a lot more babies than we have.. :shrug:

When do you get to see the endo?


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, also I don't eat huge portions. I actually stay within 1200 calories and 20 to 50 carbs per day. If it's not my thyroid, I really don't know why I am gaining all of this weight and I don't know what could cause it :cry:. I only drink water as well.
> 
> Wow, you are eating WAY less than I am!! In fact, I think that's way below most recommended calorie intakes I've seen for pregnancy. I don't understand why the ob/gyn wasn't more interested in the weight gain knowing this, but of course the doctor has had a lot more babies than we have.. :shrug:
> 
> When do you get to see the endo?Click to expand...

I'm waiting on them to call, it's a referral. I don't know why they weren't more concerned but it's really irritating me. I did find out that Keppra RX, the generic version of my seizure medication can cause large amount of weight gain that you're unable to lose even with diet and exercise as well as affecting thyroid test results. I don't think that's what's causing it though. It could just be a contributing factor. From what I've been reading, as far as the weight gain goes it prevent your metabolism from using food as energy and stores as fat instead. It could explain why I'm always tired all the time. I wasn't taking it for at least a month though, so I'm not necessarily sure if Keppra RX is what's causing everything.


----------



## gigglebox

Those timelines don't add up, are there any other meds that might be the culprit?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I&#8217;m still here. 

I&#8217;m just.... existing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Those timelines don't add up, are there any other meds that might be the culprit?

What do you mean? I started taking Keppra RX June 9th, I only stopped in August because I ran out of medication.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Those timelines don't add up, are there any other meds that might be the culprit?

What do you mean? I started taking Keppra RX June 9th, I only stopped in August because I ran out of medication. I know this because that's when I had my last seizure and was prescribed the medication at the emergency room. The more I think about it the more I'm convinced it might be the medication. I actually didn't start gaining a lot of weight until after I started taking the medication, I even have some pictures of myself around that time. When I read about it online and other people's experience, it's specifically the generic version of Keppra which is Keppra RX. I don't remember the name of the generic version specifically and don't have the bottle in front of me.

It really honestly just has to be something, because what I eat doesn't make any sense as to what could cause the rapid weight gain. I do drink some flavored water which has aspartame in it, and I'm reading that it's actually really bad for people who have seizures. At least from what I've been reading it can cause the same thing that I'm assuming Keppra RX is causing.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i'm sorry, i misread! I thought you said you had only been on it a month.

In that case it definitely sounds like it could be a contributing factor. Is there a similar med you can take instead that doesn't have that side effect?

Ers you ok over there???


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Oh i'm sorry, i misread! I thought you said you had only been on it a month.
> 
> In that case it definitely sounds like it could be a contributing factor. Is there a similar med you can take instead that doesn't have that side effect?
> 
> Ers you ok over there???

I updated my post by the way and added a little bit more information. As for different medications, the ER doctor told me that Keppra was the safest during pregnancy but I'm going to ask the neurologist at my appointment in October.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh my God I guess it posted double posts LOL. Sorry ladies, I think it's a glitch with BnB.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Im still here.
> 
> Im just.... existing.

How are you doing hun? Sorry I didn't respond earlier.


----------



## Emsabub

Kiwi I hope you find the answer, it must be horrible going back & forth wondering whats going on :( 

Giggle thank you for the congrats by the way! How are you doing now?

Ers hi! I think were all just existing really aha! Hope things are good with you &#9786;&#65039;

Isnt it lovely to just lie down and watch/feel our little ones wiggle & kick. I cant get enough of watching her have a little dance in there, but she always knows when her dads looking.. he thinks Im imagining it just because he cant see it quick enough! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm ok! Had an enotional, likely hormonal breakdown today but ok now. I was doing a lot of crying lol; one of those days where all the little things were piling up but nothing big or serious happened. Just stupid insignificant stuff.

Hubs and I were reminiscing about the newborn phase and breastfeeding...ugh sooo not looking forward to the early days, but i am excited to meet this little dude and for baby snuggles!!! Oh they are the best!

And i did have one of thise moments where it hit me that I'm growing a person...like I had this single cell in my body from before I was born and now it's this living, moving, kind of breathing human in the making! And it's kicking me as I type! It's just totally amazing.

For those of you carrying girls...a bit wild thinking you have inside you a daughter that has half of your future grandchild(children?) in her ovaries inside her inside you right now! Crazy, right?

Babyception.


----------



## gigglebox

Igh does anyone else go from uncomfortably full immediately to sickly hungry with no state of being neutral and content in between? This is driving me nuts, been the new nightly trend.

I'm also getting acid reflux and wondering if this baby will have a lot of hair...the wives tale has been true for ds1 (lots of reflux and he had lots of hair) and ds2 (no reflux, barely any hair).


----------



## Emsabub

Ah giggle those mini breakdowns arent great :( i think weve all had those moments.. probably way too many over here :oops: 
Ive thought about that before with them being a tiny cell! I literally said it last night to my partner, isnt it weird she was once so small and in the running of millions of others.. its almost hard to imagine!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg ladies, I can't believe at 24 weeks our babies are the size of a pack of Oreos :shock:.

I think I might have mentioned that my anatomy scan / gender reveal might have been on the 13th of October, when it's really on the 3rd of October, I don't know where I got the first date from. Pregnancy brain :haha:.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha thanks ems, it's been a rough week so no doubt that contributed. 

Kiwi i forget are you hoping for a particular sex? Sorry if I've already asked


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey giggles!:A little for a girl so I don't need to buy new clothes, but honestly I wouldn't mind a boy either :). I will be happy with either honestly.


----------



## mwel8819

Hello ladies! Missed you all! Been a crazy and busy two weeks.

Kiwi-I have hypothyroidism and recently my TSH was too low (.277) and apparently that put me into hyperthyroidism and that is why I have been losing weight dramatically. My Free T4 was 1.65 (normal range). They switched my meds from 100 to 88 to see if that helps. I'm definitely able to eat more thankfully. I used to feel full ALL THE TIME. I hope you find out what is going on soon!

Giggle- I have AWFUL acid reflux and heartburn! I did with Gabby too and she had lots of hair, so here's to hoping.

Molly- I had a group with Gabby and we just transferred over to a facebook private group. We still talk to this day and have More About You Monday's and all kinds of stuff. It's nice.

AFM-I went to a bachelorette party weekend at the beach and it was too crazy and wild for me. I enjoyed seeing the bride bc it had been so long but I could have done without the stressing of some of the girls getting out of control and making stupid decisions (one had sex with a MARRIED guy in a bar bathroom and used nothing:dohh::dohh:, yeah that kind of thing).


----------



## Kiwiberry

mwel8819, some people can be so crazy smh..... that's really sad that he was married too. More sad for him because he was cheating on his wife. Btw, I really hope I get it figured out as well. I've been slacking a little bit here and there on my diet because I'm so depressed abouit it and I feel like my low carb diet isn't even working. None of the doctors even seem to care at all and everyone around me just keeps telling me I look great..... I mean I went from an extra small to probably a large now......


----------



## mwel8819

I know a lot of pregnant women who start out tiny and gain a lot of weight because they have a lot to gain. Remember you will lose 20-25 lbs of just water when baby is born. They kept telling me that with Gabby and it was so true. I have always had some weight to lose. I'm not obese but definitely overweight and tall (5'8) but I gained 20 lbs total with Gabby and I lost about 30 lbs when she was born. It was insane, really. But maybe that is the case with you too.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed with the above, but still not cool to be brushed off when your concerned by your dr of all people. Sometimes i think they are in the business too long, ya know? My most diligent "doctors" have been young nurse practitioners.

Mewel yikes about the bachelorette party! Definitely not my scene either, I've learned. We also had a "moms trip" a couple years back to the beach...that was not for me either. Granted i was pregnant at the time and everyone else was getting smash drunk...but i was not feeling the late night sloppiness, at the club, then sharing a room with people other than hubby...nope. I would have preferred to go alone honestly lol. Ahhh, to have a hotel room to myself!


----------



## mwel8819

Yes, exactly how I felt. Some of the girls were married but some weren't. But almost all drank until they were just AWFUL. There were a few that weren't. Here is our pic. FYI, I'm the fatty on the end. lol!
 



Attached Files:







42534175_763582044768_4744168850222743552_o.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

You all look so cute!!! I don't think you look "fat", you look totally average to me. And holy moly that is one tall lady 3rd in! And now you need to spill which one sucked face with the married guy :haha:


----------



## mwel8819

Thank you! I guess I just feel self conscious in a swimsuit and tank. Yes! Okay, so the one 3rd in, that is the bride's cousin. She was raised in little conservative Alabama but then moved to New York where she went CRAZY! Like she is an escort for money. She has dinner with older men for $500 a pop and she'll do more for more money...BLEW MY MIND that there were things out there like being paid to step on some guys junk. Hahaha! The one on the far left was the really bad influence of the group and the one 4th from the right was the one that had sex in the bathroom. Ewww. She is a really pretty girl and seemed sweet but the alcohol was too much for her. We had all gone back to the house by the time this happened or I would have put a stop to it. #callmemamabear


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So... quick update:

1. I&#8217;ve gained 60lbs so far this pregnancy. I gained 80 with my son so this is normal for me. I think it&#8217;s because of all the insulin I&#8217;m taking.

2. Baby boy is measuring 2.5 weeks ahead in length and weight. 

3. C-section date has been scheduled for 12/27... 37 weeks exactly.


----------



## Kiwiberry

My so called sister is a prostitute.... She's dirty too and a very bad person. Manipulative liar who will do anything to anyone for her own agenda while living out of motels and doing hard drugs. She's been in jail many times including right now. I could write a book about what I've experienced from her and how she screwed me over trying to help her. 

Btw hun you look amazing! Very cute baby bump too!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl said:


> So... quick update:
> 
> 1. Ive gained 60lbs so far this pregnancy. I gained 80 with my son so this is normal for me. I think its because of all the insulin Im taking.
> 
> 2. Baby boy is measuring 2.5 weeks ahead in length and weight.
> 
> 3. C-section date has been scheduled for 12/27... 37 weeks exactly.

Glad to hear an update! Are they concerned about the baby measuring 2 and 1/2 weeks ahead? Sorry about the weight gain, I'm struggling with that too.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

They aren&#8217;t overly concerned. Hubby was a 10lb baby lol


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> They arent overly concerned. Hubby was a 10lb baby lol

OUCH! Was he a section?


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> My so called sister is a prostitute.... She's dirty too and a very bad person. Manipulative liar who will do anything to anyone for her own agenda while living out of motels and doing hard drugs. She's been in jail many times including right now. I could write a book about what I've experienced from her and how she screwed me over trying to help her.
> 
> Btw hun you look amazing! Very cute baby bump too!!

Thank you!!! :hugs:

Yeah, I'm not used to hearing things like I heard over the weekend. I'm not sheltered at all but I always chose not to be a part of the partiers.


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey all hope you're all feeling good. 

You look great mwel :blush: wish I had good legs like yours .. That's quite a party... I would have left pretty quickly lol but at least you were at the beach!

Kiwi have you tried coconut oil? That's what I take when I'm on low Carb.. Kinda kick starts the metabolism and I read it's good internally and externally for stretch marks. It's supposed to also stabilize blood sugar too

AFM I still am having breathing problems at night Esp last night no matter how much I prop up etc etc. But I know it's all worth it
Also last appointment Dr confirmed that placenta is not blocking my cervix.. Thank God. I had to giggle tho-- ob went to put the Doppler on my stomach and baby kicks it like get that outta here!:haha: Hee hee
 



Attached Files:







24wks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

Molly you look great!! 

I haven't tried the coconut oil no, but I'm assuming it's probably the same as the apple cider vinegar pills. Except it obviously doesn't help with stretch marks. Ever since I've been sparingly using my seizure medication I'm not as hungry anymore. I've barely been eating and normally I would have eaten a lot compared to only a couple bites of food. I'm only going to take my seizure medication from now on before bed if I feel anxious. I'm back to the way I was eating before I got pregnant when I was a hundred 20 lb. I really think it was the seizure medication not only causing the weight gain but the appetite as well.


----------



## NovaStar

Hi ladies, huge update.

Last week I went to the hospital because I was feeling terrible (migraine, nausea, back pain) and had extremely high blood pressure and proteins in my urine. I was diagnosed with severe preeclampsia. They managed to keep me stable for three days. In that time they gave me steroid shots to help baby girl's lungs develop more. I went in on Tuesday and on Friday night (Sept 21) I had a csection and baby girl was delivered. She gave us the most amazing little cry before being whisked away to NICU. 

She was successfully intibated and so far is doing well. She was only 14 oz and 10 inches and born at 23 weeks and 5 days. Shes super tiny, but a fighter. 

Her name is Cleo Evangeline. I came home from the hospital yesterday. Im still on high blood pressure meds but healing more every day. It was a very emotional experience, but my whole family was here and my husband is AMAZING.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry to hear that you're going through that Nova, I hope she continues to thrive. Keep us updated on how she's doing. Preemies are fighters.


----------



## mwel8819

NovaStar said:


> Hi ladies, huge update.
> 
> Last week I went to the hospital because I was feeling terrible (migraine, nausea, back pain) and had extremely high blood pressure and proteins in my urine. I was diagnosed with severe preeclampsia. They managed to keep me stable for three days. In that time they gave me steroid shots to help baby girl's lungs develop more. I went in on Tuesday and on Friday night (Sept 21) I had a csection and baby girl was delivered. She gave us the most amazing little cry before being whisked away to NICU.
> 
> She was successfully intibated and so far is doing well. She was only 14 oz and 10 inches and born at 23 weeks and 5 days. Shes super tiny, but a fighter.
> 
> Her name is Cleo Evangeline. I came home from the hospital yesterday. Im still on high blood pressure meds but healing more every day. It was a very emotional experience, but my whole family was here and my husband is AMAZING.


Oh honey! I will be praying for her and you! That has to be incredibly hard! Happy Birthday little Cleo! Love the name. <3


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Oh my word Nova, congratulations. I hope she continues to do well in NICU, what a strong little girl. Will be keeping a close eye for your updates on how you are both doing.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh goodness Nova! This pregnancy has been full of twists for you! I hope she does well in the nicu and you can bring her home soon. Biggest hugs to you :hugs:

Kiwi be careful with those meds! Did they advise you wean off them or are you testing the waters yourself?


----------



## Emsabub

Nova youve done so well & hopefully Cleo does super well in NICU :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Giggle, testing it myself. Don't be too concerned though, my seizures aren't triggered like normal epilepsy. Mine are psychogenic (NES) or Frontal lobe seizures (FLE), maybe even some other type i don't know about, so I can kind of feel when I might be at risk of getting one. All of my seizures have been at night while I'm sleeping or in the morning right after I wake up when my anxiety is the highest. I honestly think that anti-anxiety medication would help me more than seizure medication. All I know is that I'm not triggered by lights or anything, it's really confusing because I have multifocal onset seizures that turn into tonic clonic seizures. This means that my entire brain is affected when I have the seizure and I have the unconscious form known as grand mal seizures (losing Consciousness, shaking, stop breathing etc). I also get an aura before it happens which wakes me up, I get really hot mostly in the back of my neck, dizzy, sometimes throw up and have a super intense feeling of fear like the world's going to end. I'm hoping that once I see the neurologist I'll be able to figure out exactly what I have. Btw most preemies stay in NICU till around their due dates (some even longer sadly). 

Nova, how's the pumping coming along? Once you're able to start teaching Cleo to breastfeed (around 32/33 weeks depending on the baby) make sure you ask to room in with her as much as you can. Most NICU, especially a level 4 have the abiity, but the spots go quick.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats Nova!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Nova congrats on your little girl and I&#8217;m happy to hear that she is doing ok so far. I hope for nothing but the best for you both.


----------



## MollyMoon

Congratulations Nova. I'll be praying for you and your baby.:hugs:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

How much do you get to see her, Nova? I can't even imagine how little she must be! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> How much do you get to see her, Nova? I can't even imagine how little she must be! :hugs:

I know I'm not Nova, but usually you can see them whenever you want. Even in the middle of the night. As for size, my 27 weeker was double the size of Cleo (little over 2lb) and she could barely wrap her little hand around the tip of her daddys finger.


----------



## NovaStar

Yes, we can see her whenever we want, even the middle of the night. Shes just incredibly tiny. Think of a bottle of soda with tiny arms and legs. Her feet are the size of one thumb knuckle. I wish she would grow faster, time is going so slowly. Itll be a long road to January, her projected coming home time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> Yes, we can see her whenever we want, even the middle of the night. Shes just incredibly tiny. Think of a bottle of soda with tiny arms and legs. Her feet are the size of one thumb knuckle. I wish she would grow faster, time is going so slowly. Itll be a long road to January, her projected coming home time.

They always say they'll come home at the due date and they're always very secretive about what they think's going to happen as far as when she'll reach each milestone. I've seen babies born as early as Cleo and the earlier they were born the sooner they got to come home when it was closer to their due date for example a week or two earlier. It's not fact or anything just what I've experienced, maybe it's because they've had longer to adjust? Either way I think Cleo is going to do fantastic mama!!

That moment when they finally let you hold her is going to be so magical :cloud9:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ugh, woke up at 6am and was insanely hungry...... I ate two cheese sticks, 2 pickle spears, a rice Krispy treat, 2 tiny granola bars, and a tiny fruit bar.... anyone notice these all belonged to my kids?? :haha: i so just ate all of my carbs for today..... Good thing I didn't eat much yesterday lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi your kids have such a varied diet! My son is insanely picky -.-

Nova I can only imagine, seeing my little one would be so hard like that. My heart is with you! I hope you can take her home earlier than January.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Giggles, it's mostly my four year old that is picky too. I feel like it's World War 3 getting her to eat recently. Everything she used to love she hates now but her sister my youngest, eats everything that I give her with the exception of pickles and cheese sticks. The only meat she'll eat though is chicken fingers sadly. Her sister apparently only likes ham slices now........


----------



## mwel8819

Wow, baby and bump has gotten a face lift! I like how you can like the posts now! Pretty cool!


----------



## Kiwiberry

The mobile version takes some getting used to for me :(.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I am struggling with the mobile version too, finding it hard to find where I want to go because the old site was so easy. But I'll get used to it! I didn't realise the update was today, and I thought the website was broken this morning lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats Nova... I hope Cleo is doing well.


----------



## Emsabub

Ah noooo don’t like this new layout


----------



## gigglebox

Fyi you can pick your style format from a drop down menu at the bottom of the screen. I found the bottom option easiest to navigate


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Fyi you can pick your style format from a drop down menu at the bottom of the screen. I found the bottom option easiest to navigate

I only see two options there and I can't tell the difference between them.

I don't like the new look that much, but not sure yet if it's simply because it's natural to prefer the known to the unknown.


----------



## MollyMoon

I got ticked off from this update had reset my password and the damn thing wouldn't load. Catch me in a mood swing I almost threw my phone they should of at least warned us. Grr


----------



## gigglebox

They put a post up but it was in a forum, i only found it after the fact. A banner on the main page would have been nice.

This morning I'm seeing signatures in standard view which makes me happy.

Ugh rough night i was up a million times to pee :roll: now up at 6:25 on a Saturday because some a-hole on his motorcycle sped by our house (we have a long strip of straight road so they do that from time to time but not ustthis damn early!)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> They put a post up but it was in a forum, i only found it after the fact. A banner on the main page would have been nice.
> 
> This morning I'm seeing signatures in standard view which makes me happy.
> 
> Ugh rough night i was up a million times to pee :roll: now up at 6:25 on a Saturday because some a-hole on his motorcycle sped by our house (we have a long strip of straight road so they do that from time to time but not ustthis damn early!)

It seems like my subscribed threads view is having some trouble, it will show me a thread as having new posts when they are actually quite old.

I was awoken again by the Siamese Cat feed me alarm!


----------



## Kiwiberry

How's everyone doing? 
My anatomy scan is this coming Wednesday!! :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hey Nova... any updates?


----------



## gigglebox

My scan is this morning. I am a bit nervous!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> My scan is this morning. I am a bit nervous!

How exciting!! Good luck hun :).


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Good luck giggle! I have another scan Friday after they couldnt do the checks on baby's head because baby was so far down.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> My scan is this morning. I am a bit nervous!

Good luck! <3


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> How's everyone doing?
> My anatomy scan is this coming Wednesday!! :happydance:

Yay! Not long now.


----------



## gigglebox

Everything was great! Definitely another boy, which means i'm 99% sure i'll be having a planned c section this time. I was hoping for a vba2c but with another boy and them so far being big (over 9lbs)...it's just looking like a bad idea. Last time i tried a vbac and was in labor 36 hours (back labor mind you) and crowning when i had to have an emergency c section, and then hemorrhaged...reeeeeaaaallly not trying to do that again.


----------



## NovaStar

Baby Cleo is still stable and doing well. We had a little scare with an intestinal perforation, but she was stable the whole time. They just put in a drain and will allow it to heal naturally. She’s never been unstable, which is awesome. We just have such a long road ahead...her due date was Jan 13th so that’s her projected “coming home” date. It feels like it’s going to be an eternity. We also have to take care of our 5 year old daughter. It’s a juggling act. It’s really hard.


----------



## mwel8819

Giggle- That is great about the awesome anatomy report. I am glad that you are just going with a voluntary C section. I am also. The hemorrhaging risk just isn't worth it to me.

Nova- Glad to hear she is and has been stable. That is great news. I am praying for lil Cleo and I could just imagine what a "juggling act" that is. :(


----------



## MollyMoon

Best of luck on your scans and congrats giggle! 
Hope all goes extremely well Nova... ❤️

I'm so exhausted from work- our schedules were changed from the usual 5day week to 10 days on 4 days off. (it's day 6 today) last Tuesday I came back from my earned vacation time and my first day back my manager/boss is like 'make sure you are Doing your job bc you are still being paid for the position you were hired for' then she said they may have my replacement starting (bc training takes about a month) at the end of Oct. Then she said she new one girl who was working on her due date. As to imply me to do the same...(although she didn't say it but I knew she meant it) In my thoughts I'm like thats good for her but for me I know it's not going to happen... unless she gives me the less physical duties like she was planning to do. Her comments just totally rubbed me the wrong way but what do you guys Think? I came home crying cause Im so exhausted. I cannot afford mat leave till I finish paying some bills that will be cleared by Dec 21 which I will be well into my 36th week. ](*,)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, how big is the baby boy now?

Molly, I'm sorry, your boss sounds like a jerk.

Nova, how much time do you find yourselves spending at the hospital? It's got to be really hard to be there much with your 5 year old to care for.


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarple - we only spend a couple hours a day there. I don’t want our daughter to see Cleo yet with all the machines and lines now attached to her. Plus she’s SO tiny she doesn’t really look like a baby. I’m not sure how my daughter would react to all of that. I’m taking a risk, but I have faith Cleo will grow and stay healthy and my oldest will see her when the time is right. So, because she can’t go into the NICU, my husband stays with her in the playroom at the hospital (it’s a huge children’s hospital and there are so many resources for parents and siblings) while I visit with Cleo, then we switch. Plus, healing from thus csection is a beast. I had to have a classical because my uterus wasn’t fully developed enough for the typical kind. So I have the bikini incision on the outside, but on the inside is a vertical incision. Apparently it takes twice as long to recover from one of these. Ugh....


----------



## gigglebox

Nova I am so sorry. I was talking to hibs and thinking myself what on earth would I do in your situation trying to balance time at home with the older kids and time at the hospital? Pregnancy goes by so fast, here's to hoping this goes quickly, too.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I just read tonight that baby will double in size in the next 4 weeks (23 - 27 weeks) and might gain 6 oz. per week. Crazy!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm so happy she is stable. It's a long road, but she seems to be doing so well. Especially for not quite 24, i hope you find a good balance between NICU and looking after your 5 year old:hugs:

Congratulations giggles, good you have a plan in mind! Most important thing is that you and baby are ok, no matter the delivery!

Good luck tomorrow kiwi, are you going to find out the gender?!

MissMolly, sorry work is tough. You know what you're capable of and stuff what your boss thinks. Why shouldn't you have some time to relax before baby comes? It's a massive change!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

My phone didn't update that there were more posts](*,) so I've replied to last night's posts! Sorry if my reply is irrelevant now


----------



## gigglebox

Molly what kind of work do you do? No shame in taking leave early. Those last weeks can be brutal. I worked to my due date with ds1, but i had a desk job and even then i had a rough go. I was crazy swollen, my legs were huge at the end of the day...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies....... we found out........ it's a.........





BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blue:

Still waiting to talk to the doctor after the anatomy scan so I'll update how babies doing a little bit later!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

WOOOHOOOO team blue strikes again! Congratulations! Have you told the girls yet?

Molly forgot to say but he is measuring 1lb4oz as of Monday, and roughly 3-4 days ahead. I am having another scan in 6 weeks to have a vba2c risk assessment and will see if he's headed the same way as my first two boys (bother over 9lbs).


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats kiwi on being team blue!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ty ladies!!

*Giggles*: I've told Riya and at first she said "I don't want a boy, i like girls" then when we got in the car she was really excited!! 

Btw, the anatomy scan went really well the doctor said the baby looks great.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> WOOOHOOOO team blue strikes again! Congratulations! Have you told the girls yet?
> 
> Molly forgot to say but he is measuring 1lb4oz as of Monday, and roughly 3-4 days ahead. I am having another scan in 6 weeks to have a vba2c risk assessment and will see if he's headed the same way as my first two boys (bother over 9lbs).

Giggle I'm so curious to know what little Margot will weigh next Monday at 23 w, 6 d since she was already 13 oz. at 20 weeks.

Congratulations on your little boy, Kiwi!


----------



## gigglebox

Is there a reason for another ultrasound? I have one last one and that'll be it, and even that one is unusual.


----------



## mwel8819

Giggle-We will have one more ultrasound but it will be the elective 4D. I think some doctors do a final measuring ultrasound as well.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really want to do a 4D ultrasound at 30w but idk if I'll have the money :(. It's like $150 around here for the good package.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Is there a reason for another ultrasound? I have one last one and that'll be it, and even that one is unusual.

I think I keep getting them because of my blood clotting disorder, they are looking for clots in the placenta probably?

I feel lucky to get to see baby once a month anyway.

I think I’ll wait till she’s here to really see her face though. I don’t believe we will be offered 4D.


----------



## Kiwiberry

The only extra scans I get for this little one is once a week they use the Doppler to find the heartbeat. I've never been offered a 4D scan even when I made it to 34 weeks. I really wish it was an option here in the United States that you didn't have to pay for :(.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> The only extra scans I get for this little one is once a week they use the Doppler to find the heartbeat. I've never been offered a 4D scan even when I made it to 34 weeks. I really wish it was an option here in the United States that you didn't have to pay for :(.

My scans charge insurance like $450! Thank goodness I hit my deductible this year so I pay $25.

I’ve still never seen a Doppler machine.


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> I really want to do a 4D ultrasound at 30w but idk if I'll have the money :(. It's like $150 around here for the good package.

Ouch, that is a good bit. Usually we can find good deals around here. I paid $75 and I got the full CD, a few pics, and a hearbeat baby (stuffed animal with her heartbeat in it)


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> My scans charge insurance like $450! Thank goodness I hit my deductible this year so I pay $25.
> 
> I’ve still never seen a Doppler machine.

I'm not sure how much they charge my insurance but that's insane, $450? That's robbery!!! 


mwel8819 said:


> Ouch, that is a good bit. Usually we can find good deals around here. I paid $75 and I got the full CD, a few pics, and a hearbeat baby (stuffed animal with her heartbeat in it)

Oh my gosh that is so cute! I really wish I had one of those for my girls to put in their memory chest!! I'm not even sure if the place I went to with Ava offered a stuffed animal with the heartbeat.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwi, you made me want to go back and look at the bill.

09/10/2018 X-Ray Services $425.00
- $259.52 * this portion of charge disallowed by insurance
* $165.48 * allowable charge for ultrasound *
$140.48 * actual insurance payout
* $25.00 * my copay
*
Healthcare is so expensive! So these private scans are only $75? That's interesting.


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> Kiwi, you made me want to go back and look at the bill.
> 
> 09/10/2018 X-Ray Services $425.00
> - $259.52 * this portion of charge disallowed by insurance
> * $165.48 * allowable charge for ultrasound *
> $140.48 * actual insurance payout
> * $25.00 * my copay
> *
> Healthcare is so expensive! So these private scans are only $75? That's so interesting.


We have a place called 4D mommies here. :) It's nice. It's all they do is 4D ultrasounds...they don't tell you anything about the anatomy. It is just for enjoyment and they are long scans too.


----------



## gigglebox

We had a "baby bump studio" here that did the scans and keepsakes for $75 but they closed. The closest place now is almost an hour away and nearly twice as expensive! Fortunately my dr's machine does it and he said if i want 3/4d pics just ask him and he'll do it for free! I'll ask at my next u/s (vba2c risk assessment ultrasound). I think he was going to try at my anatomy scan but baby had his face smooshed into my cervix lol couldn't get a good shot of his face.


----------



## MollyMoon

Has everyone got their baby's name already? I haven't.

That really stinks you guys have to pay for scans. I guess that's one the few good things about living in Canada.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have a first name picked, I've wanted this name since before I started having children for a little boy. I'm letting my boyfriend pick the middle name that we both agree on obviously. He wants to take a lot of time and put some thought into it.

I wish we could move to Canada but I know the father of my two beautiful girls wouldn't want to, neither would his mom and I want them all to have a good relationship with my girls. 

*Nova:* how are you feeling hun? How's little baby Cleo?


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwi - congrats on being team blue! That’s so exciting. 

Cleo is doing good-ish. She keeps being stable day by day but there are long term concerns that are common with super young preemies. Like, her lungs are underdeveloped so they are concerned about her oxygen intake and she has a brain bleed that may or may not need surgery when she’s bigger (right now it’s just something they keep an eye on and could heal on its own). So it’s just a lot of things to worry about...but day to day she’s good. We just really need her to rest and grow, it’s a waiting game. All we can do is wait...wait...and wait.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Nova- stable is a beautiful place to be with such a little baby!

Kiwi- welcome to team blue!

So on Wednesday I tripped and fell while pumping gas and I fractured my right upper arm. So this kinda sucks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you ladies!!

*Nova*: I'm so glad little Cleo is stable & doing well. She's a strong little girl just like her mama. Riya had 2 small brain bleeds as well and they did heal. I'm hoping little Cloe's heals too. :hugs:

*Ersurgeongirl*: oh no!! How are you feeling hun?? I'm so sorry that happened to you. How long do you have to have the cast on? Is baby ok?? That fall must have been so scary too :hugs:.


----------



## MollyMoon

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Nova- stable is a beautiful place to be with such a little baby!
> 
> Kiwi- welcome to team blue!
> 
> So on Wednesday I tripped and fell while pumping gas and I fractured my right upper arm. So this kinda sucks.

All the best to a speedy recovery & hope it's all better before baby comes. 
Falling scares me especially now that it's getting colder pretty soon there will be snow!


----------



## gigglebox

I wasn't getting notices for this thread -.- how frustrating!

Ers oh no! Did you know right away you did something serious to it? 

Molly we have our first named picked, Myles, but no middle name figured out. We have always struggled with the boys' names! 

Kiwi don't keep us in suspense! What's the name???

Nova fx she continues to do well. How are YOU feeling? Are all your symptoms gone? I know you were feeling physically pretty horrid when you had to deliver.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I remember tripping and falling but my brain blacked out everything fora few seconds until after I landed, which is a neat little brain trick. I knew I fucked it up when I couldn’t push myself up so I laid there for a second doing a mental head to toe check to see what worked. I fell on my left side to my left hand/knee/toes are all scraped up. My right arm hit the metal pole next to the pump and the curb around the base of the pump. I called my husband and told him I think I broke my arm and I’m driving myself to the hospital. He didn’t know how serious it was... I mean, who drives themselves to the hospital with a broken arm?

I rested the broken arm on the arm rest in the car and held on to the chest strap of the seat belt to hold everything steady while I drove with the left hand. Thankfully the ER has a free valet who took the car for me and then the hubby met me at home to help me turn off the engine. 

Im in a hard clamshell like cast that goes over the shoulder and fracture. When the ER doc said I did a good job, he wasn’t kidding LOL

Unfortunately, this kind of fracture is hard to heal and my arm may never be perfectly straight again unless I do surgery. Surgery is a last resort right now because I’m pregnant.


----------



## NovaStar

Ersu - dang girl! That’s crazy. I hope your arm does heal normally without surgery. Poor mama take care of yourself.

Kiwi - that’s good to know. Hearing about success stories really makes me feel better. 

Giggle - I’m doing okay. Each day is different though. I was really emotional earlier this week and last week but I feel a little more balanced. My csection still hurts, it feels like nerves are starting to heal and sending messages to my brain like “hello I’m here!” I’ve never had a csection before so I’m not sure if this is all normal. Plus we are out of state right now at the children’s hospital in Salt Lake City so I can’t see my normal doctor. But I’m sure it’s fine. I can always see someone down here if I get concerned.

Cleo is doing good, her brain bleed isn’t getting worse and that’s good. We want it to stay the same or get better. She just needs to grow. But doctors and nurses are encouraged by her continued stability. She’s a strong little peanut.


----------



## gigglebox

Ers holy crap!!! The human body is so amazing yet fragile! So is your dominant arm the broken one? Ugh what a freak and unfortunate accident.

Nova I've had 2 EMC's and both times the skin above the incision completely lost sensation. It was numb for months and even now has an odd sensation when touched. Not bad or anything but like the feeling never completely returned. I imagine it's different for everyone and it would not be unheard of to feel some weirdness during the the healing process. C-sections are a very major surgery, as I am sure you know!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Ouch ER! Can't believe you drove yourself to hospital too! I know you said it will more than likely never be the same without surgery but hopefully it will be healed enough it won't cause you any issues in labour or carrying with your newborn!

Nova, Cleo being stable is so positive, especially for being born at 23 weeks and 5 days. She is so strong. Take care of yourself because it's easy to forget about yourself in stressful situations:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

*ER:* how are you doing hun? 

*Nova:* Cleo is such a strong girl, I'm so happy she's stable and doing well. Like the others have said, don't forget to take care of yourself hun. Maybe go get your nails done or a nice new hair trim. Sometimes even the smallest things can be a big lift in spirits. By the way I hope you don't mind me asking but when was Little Cleo born exactly? I wanted to add it to the list. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? I've been so busy with the kids and so tired :sleep:.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

We get our recliner today!!!

So we went to buy buy baby and looked at the recliners but I’m like $600+?!? Eff that. So we went to La-z-boy because that’s what they are known for... old man recliners. Due to it being Columbus Day, they had a huge sale... the recliner was $799 and it was on sale for $399! $99 for delivery and taxes made it $530something but it has a lifetime warranty. It also rocks and will match the rest of the living room.

I’m so excited to possibly get some decent sleep... the orthopedic surgeon said I need to sleep upright to let gravity pull my arm bones down so they can heal properly. I also ordered an over the bed hospital table so I’m hoping I can be more productive while teleworking in my new chair.

I go back to the orthopedic surgeon next week for more x-rays.

Here’s some brutal pictures a week after the injury... my armpit and ribs are bruised (doesn’t hurt- just blood coagulation from the break), and my arm is bruised down past my elbow.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

25 weeks today!! Crazy how quick things seem to be going. Did my glucose test today and I’ll find out Monday the results of that. This little man moves all the time, it’s so cool to watch him. I also can’t believe how much I feel like I grew in just two weeks. This baby sure is making me huge lol. My sciatica has been killing me and making walking hard and with being a nurse I am constantly on my feet. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> View attachment 1045243
> 25 weeks today!! Crazy how quick things seem to be going. Did my glucose test today and I’ll find out Monday the results of that. This little man moves all the time, it’s so cool to watch him. I also can’t believe how much I feel like I grew in just two weeks. This baby sure is making me huge lol. My sciatica has been killing me and making walking hard and with being a nurse I am constantly on my feet. Hope you all are doing well.

Me too feeling extra huge this week. It's starting to get tricky MacGyvering into clothes, bending over, etc etc. Third tri is just around the corner. (This cold dry weather isn't helping my skin is soooooo itchy!) But baby's movement is amazing and getting stronger! Gotta love those random kicks to the bladder!

Er- I hope the recliner finds you some more comfort and rest at this time-- I've never fractured an arm but only my leg and I can't imagine being pregnant with a broken limb!

Nova I hope your little one is doing well. She's such a tough girl! Blessings.. 

Hope everyone else is doing great as well. 

26w2d pic today


----------



## NovaStar

Ersu - good deal on th recliner. I love finding deals like that. Plus it’s gonna last way longer than on from Buy Buy Baby, I can promise you that.

Nice bumps, ladies. I’m a little jealous I can’t experience the third trimester. Even though it’s uncomfortable and hard I can’t help but feel a little cheated. Keep your babies safe and sound and enjoy every kick.

Kiwiberry- Cleo was born on 9/21/18 which is exactly 10 days after my 5 year old’s birthday. I can’t believe I have another September baby. It’s truly surreal.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely bumps ladies!!!

*Nova*: I know how you feel hun, I'm hoping with my third baby I can actually experience what it's like to give birth full term. The feeling of being cheated never goes away at least it didn't for me, I still feel that way to this day. Many :hugs: for you hun. Have you been able to hold little Cleo yet? I forget what the actual wait Milestone is exactly but I think it's somewhere between 3 & 4 lb, you'll be able to start buying little preemie clothes for her to wear in the NICU. I used to just bring in a bag full of clean clothes and they would change her everyday. They will tell you when she's getting low on clothes so you can wash them.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Just found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test so now I have to do the 3 hour one. Not happy but oh well, my doctor said based off of my numbers she thinks I’ll pass the 3 hour no problem. Fingers crossed that’s the case.


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Just found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test so now I have to do the 3 hour one. Not happy but oh well, my doctor said based off of my numbers she thinks I’ll pass the 3 hour no problem. Fingers crossed that’s the case.

... Fingers crossed


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Just found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test so now I have to do the 3 hour one. Not happy but oh well, my doctor said based off of my numbers she thinks I’ll pass the 3 hour no problem. Fingers crossed that’s the case.

Oh wow that really sucks hun! I had GD with my second and my first was born too early to be tested for it. Diabetes actually runs in my family so I think its genetic for me. Hopefully you pass the 3-hour test!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hate to brag, but being a type 1 diabetic... I get to skip the glucose testing lmaoooooo

I know, it’s definitely not a trade off. Diabetes, no matter what kind, sucks.

So my arm bones shifted. Not good or bad but meh. I have to start going to physical therapy soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugggh once again not receiving alerts for this thread! Wtf?! 

Ers that is one nasty injury! Weren't you trying to get things to shift somewhat ? Hence sleeping upright...?

On the topic of nursery chairs....both times i opted for a rocker/recliner instead of the nursing chairs. NO REGRETS! They are big and cushy and oh so comfy! And they can be added to the main living space furniture when you're done nursing. We moved one into the basement living area and one into our room  

Nova hope things are continuing to go well.

Molly bummer about the test! I just took mine today. I despise that drink! Oddly enough there were evidently 3 women in there before i showed up all taking the 3hr test :shock: my nurse made it seem like that was unusual. I'm now wondering if my local hospital is going to have a baby boom in January :-k


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm also not recieving notifications but it's definitely on my watched threads because it has the binoculars symbol:-k

Sorry you failed, hopefully you pass the 3hr test w8ing! I'm seeing my midwife today and we are meant to be booking it.

I have a chair in my bedroom that I can use for nursing, it's not a nursing chair but it is a chair I'll nurse in lol!
I've co slept before but I don't want too this time because my 3 year old occasionally and 1 year old frequently get into my bed during the night and I feel it'd be unsafe so I'm sure the chair will help this time!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm guess this site still has some glitches to work out.

Is everyone done with ultrasounds? I have a risk assessment next month to determine how damaged my uterus is and to give me a risk assessment for a vba2c. I'm fairly certain it'll be a electric csection for me though :/ going back about feeling cheated on pregnancy/birth, I've definitely felt this way about birth. I kind of felt forced into an emergency c section both times. I guess i need to come to terms with not being able to do it naturally but it's hard.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Yeah! I get notifications for other threads though.

I have an ultrasound at 32 weeks and 36 weeks in December and January. I feel I've hit a standstill, and it feels like everyday is dragging, but then I remind myself it's only just over 2 weeks til the third trimester.

I'm sorry you feel cheated Gigglebox, I hope you get a vba2c. Let us know how your risk assessment goes, sorry I don't really know much about vbacs or csections to offer any advice or personal experience.


----------



## mwel8819

Hello everyone! Missed you all! We have been closing the year at work and I couldn't get over here to post. 

Giggle- Yes, I feel cheated as well but I feel the safest for me and my baby is to do an elective section this time. 
My glucose test is on the 30th. I failed it the first time with Gabby so hopefully that won't happen again. I'm definitely going to fast and not eat anything with lots of sugar starting a couple of days before the test.

TMI but I'm having an "itchy" issue...any one else? Is this normal...it doesn't seem like a yeast infection bc there isn't enough of it but there is a little on my panties and it is rubbing throughout the day and feels so dry and itchy and swollen. :(


----------



## MollyMoon

mwel8819 said:


> Hello everyone! Missed you all! We have been closing the year at work and I couldn't get over here to post.
> 
> Giggle- Yes, I feel cheated as well but I feel the safest for me and my baby is to do an elective section this time.
> My glucose test is on the 30th. I failed it the first time with Gabby so hopefully that won't happen again. I'm definitely going to fast and not eat anything with lots of sugar starting a couple of days before the test.
> 
> TMI but I'm having an "itchy" issue...any one else? Is this normal...it doesn't seem like a yeast infection bc there isn't enough of it but there is a little on my panties and it is rubbing throughout the day and feels so dry and itchy and swollen. :(

Yea I get itching but not all the time... Its not infection. Maybe from hormones increased blood flow and swelling I'm assuming?? 

I have been getting mild period cramps/back cramps about once or twice a day.. Is that BH?
Cause I've had the stomach tightening as well on different occasions but not the last week or so. There's no spotting or bleeding or leakage.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

The itchy issue... make sure you stay dry. I’ve realized on hot sweaty days.... or just any sweaty days (lol) I’m itchy where I’m sweaty. I’ve been airing it out by the fan before bed and it feels so good and it’s not itchy. I’ve also noticed I’m itchy under these big sweaty pregnancy boobs too.... oh and in my cast when it’s on.


----------



## mwel8819

Well, the itch is getting unbearable. The only time I don't have it is when I put fresh panties on and I am doing that multiple times a day right now. :( I think I'm going to make an appointment. I just didn't want to use my Free Friday for that.

Molly-I was kind of thinking that too. Increased blood flow. Because it is red and swollen. I don't remember this with Gabby until the very end of the pregnancy though.


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> The itchy issue... make sure you stay dry. I’ve realized on hot sweaty days.... or just any sweaty days (lol) I’m itchy where I’m sweaty. I’ve been airing it out by the fan before bed and it feels so good and it’s not itchy. I’ve also noticed I’m itchy under these big sweaty pregnancy boobs too.... oh and in my cast when it’s on.

Yes! LOL! My boobs definitely get chaffed as well. It is getting cooler here though so maybe not many more days of sweaty big pregnant boobs.


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel might be an infection, i hear pregnant women are prone to them. Worth getting checked out, or just grab an OTC remedy.

Yeah I'm thinking elective csection will be my ideal option. Got my glucose test back and it is good, however I noticed my platelets on the CBC are low as well as htc, which means it looks like I'm borderline anemic again which I was after giving birth last time. That said, evidently these all vary when pregnant so I may be in the normal range for pregnancy but not un-pregnant, lol. It's only just out of the normal range and dr hasn't called me so I'll just ask about it at my next appointment. In the meantime I guess I'll try to get more iron into my diet...

My boobs are small for my frame. Guess I should be thankful, itchy boobs on top of everything else sounds pretty miserable! Maybe try some baby powder under them?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've been getting really itchy down there too and I know it's not a yeast infection. I've had a yeast infection a couple times this pregnancy as well as my last two pregnancies so I know what they're like. I think it's just the skin getting really dry down there on top of not being able to be aired out as well when you're wearing underwear. I know this probably isn't the best thing to do but what I like to do is use some hand sanitizer on the itchy spots. It burns a little bit at first but it completely gets rid of the itch. It bothers me the most right at the end of where my vagina skin meets right before my butt hole. If that makes any sense at all lol.

My boobs went from a B almost a C cup to a D cup maybe even bigger. They have been getting a little itchy as well, especially if I'm wearing a bra. I've decided to start going braless at home lol.


----------



## mwel8819

I have taken baking soda baths and stopped wearing pantyliners and it is bearable but some nights I want to scratch my vagina off. lol! So I think as much as I've been trying to avoid it, it is time for the doctor. I don't think it can wait until my appt on the 30th.

Kiwi-I'm glad I'm not the only one but mine is up at the very top of my opening. Feels dry and cracked and sometimes it hurts and sometimes it itches but I just don't have a lot of discharge. If anything it is clear and reminds of the discharge from the beginning of the pregnancy.

Do ya'll realize we are super close to our 3rd tri??! That's insane to me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Mwel*: when I told the doctor about my itching they told me to use Vagisil LOL. I hope they can give you more relief than that, I really hate using that stuff. I know this sounds weird but I've actually had my boyfriend use some of his cum on the area and it really helped. He was more than happy to get himself off because I was just not in the mood :haha:. Thank goodness I haven't had the itching for about a week now, it was really bothering me all the time before that. 

I'm 28 weeks as of Sunday! I can't believe I'll be giving birth in 2-3 months!! We are all so close to meeting our little babies!!


----------



## mwel8819

Omg! Wow! I never thought of that. I was afraid to have sex again bc I feel like that is when this crap started. I got chaffed and then BAM. Vagasil burns for me. I do have some and I have wipes too and they burn as well. :(


----------



## gigglebox

What about witch hazel/tucks wipes? Are those supposed to help?

Wow I am amazed the man juice actually helped the situation! How on earth did you think to try that?


----------



## mwel8819

LOL! Wonder if breast milk helps...just because it cures EVERYTHING. 

I called today and they want me to try Monistat and then call them back if it doesn't work. Apparently I can't insert it all the way though, just half way....we will see. She said it may be the beginning of something.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

66 days until my c-section date! I’ve started expressing colostrum today to build a freezer stash. Being a type 1 diabetic, chances are high that little dude will have low blood sugar at birth so using expressed colostrum to raise his sugars is the goal. I bought syringes with caps to collect it in and I’m using a pencil box to store the syringes in the freezer. I’m double marking the syringes today, tomorrow, and Wednesday because I’m still using an opiate pain killer at night. It’s only 5mg twice a night but idk how it half lifes in breast milk/colostrum.


----------



## MollyMoon

How are you getting colostrum out so early?


----------



## gigglebox

^I was wondering the same


----------



## Kiwiberry

Try some man juice Mwel!! 

Btw I found out reading a post online somewhere when I had a yeast infection 4 months ago (From antibiotics). The post said it replaces the good bacteria and relieves itching. It worked then, so I tried it out with regular dry itch, it works!! 

As for colostrum, I actually had my Makena shot today and asked one of my doctors about it. It can be done using a pump, some people even start in early pregnancy. He also told me that there is no risk to premature birth (I was wondering that because of my history).


----------



## bbbbbbb811

66 days ER! That doesn't even sound long at all, I can't believe how close some of you are getting. I saw your ticket said 70% kiwi and it just sounds crazy that there is only 30% left! 

I know I will end up with a February baby unless induced for a medical reason, my body just never knows when it is time!


----------



## gigglebox

Right? It will be fun seeing all the babies though when we all pop 'em out about the same time :haha: hopefully I'll get my csection date soon so I can plan for exactly when that will be for me...


----------



## gigglebox

Right? It will be fun seeing all the babies though when we all pop 'em out about the same time :haha: hopefully I'll get my csection date soon so I can plan for exactly when that will be for me...


----------



## bbbbbbb811

gigglebox said:


> Right? It will be fun seeing all the babies though when we all pop 'em out about the same time :haha: hopefully I'll get my csection date soon so I can plan for exactly when that will be for me...

Do you know roughly how many weeks you'll be when you get the C Section?


----------



## gigglebox

Just 39-ish. Not super early but I know they don't want me in labor so if it starts I have to go in right away. I will have an ultrasound next month to see how things are looking internally, if it's not good and they get really concerned about rupture I imagine I'll deliver a little earlier than that.

Actually you reminded me I need to call them...I should be able to get a tentative date soon.


----------



## Wriggley

Hi everyone sorry it’s been a while! Life’s busy ahaha. 

Can’t beleive how close we are to 3rd tri!

Anyone else got awful baby brain at the moment? I’ve got a habit of not putting the hand brake on the car! Oh and I crashed into a tree the other day in a car park. 

I’m booked in to see my consultant on the 20th of Dec this is the appointment they will schedule my c section. I asked at my last consultant appointment about the fact it’s not done til 39 weeks as my second sons labour was a grand total of 18 minutes from start to finish and I’m a little worried about going into labour and not getting to the hospital on time. But they don’t wanna do it any earlier because there’s a big jump in risks from 38 - 39 weeks regarding the baby expelling fluid from lungs after birth. So I’ve just got to pray I don’t go into labour before my c section


----------



## gigglebox

Wrigs what is the reason for the csection? I've forgotten if you said. And :shock: 18 minutes?! How??? My last one was 36 hours and ended in an emergency c section so I am super jealous!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

The colostrum? My boobs hurt so I squeezed them and it comes oozing out... so much relief afterwards. I’m getting 4.7ml already and a newborn belly can hold 5-7ml. I had the opposite issue with my first child... I couldn’t pump or express anything worth while. I have a feeling that this big guy is coming even sooner than 37 weeks... so I stopped the opioid pain relief for my fracture last night. I really don’t want to have the baby go through withdrawals. I’m in pain but I’ll live. 

So the arm- good news is that I got away pretty damn lucky compared to others who have the same injury. I have full use of my hand/wrist and almost a full range of motion when I take the cast off. I just can’t put weight on it or lift weights yet. The cast prevents me from using my arm fully so I need to remove it more often to work it out. Now I just need to learn how to dress myself again.

My feet swelled up tonight... and I have a headache and a backache. My initial bp was 149/99 but then it went down to 99/70. I also have gallbladder area pain. I’ll call the doc tomorrow.


----------



## Wriggley

gigglebox said:


> Wrigs what is the reason for the csection? I've forgotten if you said. And :shock: 18 minutes?! How??? My last one was 36 hours and ended in an emergency c section so I am super jealous!

I had bad third degree tears with both my boys which I’ve already got a lot of scar tissue from. So risking another tear could cause me long term problems 

And yup! I was admitted to the hospital that day anyway as I’m high risk and the midwife had just checked me and I wasn’t even in early labour. 10 mins later I was sat on a birthing ball and POP waters went and 18 minutes later he was here lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ers do you think your weird symptoms may be related to stopping the meds? None of that sounds good though...hope you're ok!

Wrig yikes sounds like a breezy birth but a brutal recovery. Let me know how the planned section goes! I've had two and they were both terrible, but BOTH energencies...I hear planned is much easier (I hope so!). Will find out in January!

I am feeling so big. I feel like my weight gain is out of control this time :blush: already up 28 lbs now! To keep with my goal I can only gain 6 more lbs :rofl: likely! Ha! Gonna step up my exercise i think. Part of that though was my energy has been crazy low. Had a CBC along with my GD test and my platelets & hct (iron) were both low. Evidently they get lower in pregnancy but I've been taking an iron supplement for just two days and can't believe the difference!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I’m in the OB triage for monitoring. Bp at home while in bed was 161/75. Here it’s around 145/75. They took labs and if they come back even remotely odd, I’m getting admitted.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no hun, do they suspect preclempsia? Biggest hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## madtowngirl

Hey everyone, I am due January 13th, but I'll be having a scheduled C-section on the 7th, if I make it that far. My first child was a month early, plus I have developed a few complications, so I have strong suspicions that this will be a Christmas/New Year's baby.

I failed my 3 hour GD test today, and I'm really upset and confused. I have been unable to eat much beyond salad and small portions of rice, and I've gained 4 lbs this whole pregnancy. Even my good friend said I look smaller than I was with my daughter - I'm still fitting into my regular clothes! So I'm really lost as to how seeing a dietician is going to help, especially with the huge list of food aversions I currently have. I also have a history of fainting at thensigthof needles. So that's good.

On top of this, I have a low-lying placenta. So I have another ultrasound in about a week to make sure my cervix isn't opening early. Ugh, I just feel like everything is going wrong and I'm having a big pity party right now. 

Anyway thanks for letting me whine a bit.


----------



## mwel8819

madtowngirl said:


> Hey everyone, I am due January 13th, but I'll be having a scheduled C-section on the 7th, if I make it that far. My first child was a month early, plus I have developed a few complications, so I have strong suspicions that this will be a Christmas/New Year's baby.
> 
> I failed my 3 hour GD test today, and I'm really upset and confused. I have been unable to eat much beyond salad and small portions of rice, and I've gained 4 lbs this whole pregnancy. Even my good friend said I look smaller than I was with my daughter - I'm still fitting into my regular clothes! So I'm really lost as to how seeing a dietician is going to help, especially with the huge list of food aversions I currently have. I also have a history of fainting at thensigthof needles. So that's good.
> 
> On top of this, I have a low-lying placenta. So I have another ultrasound in about a week to make sure my cervix isn't opening early. Ugh, I just feel like everything is going wrong and I'm having a big pity party right now.
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me whine a bit.



Hugs mama! I'm so sorry! I go for my GD test on the 30th and I'm terrified I will hear the same thing. I haven't gained hardly a thing with this one too. I would keep doing what makes you feel healthy honestly....it's what I will do, if they tell me the same thing.

Praying for you that your cervix isn't opening early! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My labs came back fine but I have all the physical symptoms of preeclampsia.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ersurgeongirl said:


> I’m in the OB triage for monitoring. Bp at home while in bed was 161/75. Here it’s around 145/75. They took labs and if they come back even remotely odd, I’m getting admitted.

:hugs: I really hope everything is ok hun. If you're admitted what happens next hun? 


madtowngirl said:


> Hey everyone, I am due January 13th, but I'll be having a scheduled C-section on the 7th, if I make it that far. My first child was a month early, plus I have developed a few complications, so I have strong suspicions that this will be a Christmas/New Year's baby.
> 
> I failed my 3 hour GD test today, and I'm really upset and confused. I have been unable to eat much beyond salad and small portions of rice, and I've gained 4 lbs this whole pregnancy. Even my good friend said I look smaller than I was with my daughter - I'm still fitting into my regular clothes! So I'm really lost as to how seeing a dietician is going to help, especially with the huge list of food aversions I currently have. I also have a history of fainting at thensigthof needles. So that's good.
> 
> On top of this, I have a low-lying placenta. So I have another ultrasound in about a week to make sure my cervix isn't opening early. Ugh, I just feel like everything is going wrong and I'm having a big pity party right now.
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me whine a bit.

Welcome to the group! Are you team :pink: or team :blue:?


----------



## gigglebox

Mad, so sorry for being beat when you're down! maybe the dietitian can offer some insight as to healthy foods you can eat with GD that will give you a healthy weight gain. Sorry about the placenta issue :( I didn't realize it could open your cervix. I thought it was just a concern if you go into labor. Hope all looks good at your appointment!

Ers what is the next step? Can you have preeclampsia and have negative bloodwork?


----------



## mwel8819

So I looked tonight and I too have colostrum! I’m shocked and don’t remember this with Gabby, but maybe I just didn’t look.


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm team :pink:.

I don't think the low placenta is so much the culprit with cervix opening too early as my previous pre-term delivery. The big issue is the risk of cord prolapse or placental abruption, so they'll want to catch it asap if I show warning signs of early labor.


----------



## MollyMoon

I'm pretty sure I got pregnancy carpal tunnel.. My hands keep going numb. I'm going to tell my ob asap. Anyone else ever have this and how to cope? it's super annoying trying to sleep especially already being uncomfortable with shortmess of breath too.

Can't wait to see my baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Molly i was sure i was getting it but it lasted only a week or so then went away thank God! I just tried to keep my hands uncurled when i slept, seemed to help a little as the worst pain was in the morning.


----------



## madtowngirl

I've never had pregnancy carpal tunnel, but that sounds pretty uncomfortable! I hope it turns out to only be a minor inconvenience. 

So this is weird, my lab released my results from my 3 hour GD test, and I passed the fasting and the 1 hour, but not the 2 hour or 3 hour. My numbers were only slightly elevated, too, like less than 10mg/dL. I realize this still means the diagnosis is correct, but the kicker is that if this had been my 1 hour test, I would have passed. That bothers me, and makes me wonder if I had it last pregnancy and it went undiagnosed. That could explain why my daughter was nearly a month early.

Also, it does make me feel slightly better that it's not super bad. But I am really sad that I won't be able to have any Halloween candy or any of the homemade caramel that my mother-in-law made.


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer about the sweets :( ugh and to have GD over all the major food holidays! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I had a GD 1 hour test around 21w and passed. I had it last pregnancy and my 1st baby was born too early to test (diabetes runs in my family, I'm part native american but i look white because of my dad). Just had my 2nd l hour test, hopefully it skips me this pregnancy. If I do end up having GD with this pregnancy I'm definitely going to stick with my diet and eat only around 30-60 grams of carbs a day. I totalled it up from last pregnancy and they were having me eat 170 grams of carbs per day, that's honestly just absurd.


----------



## MollyMoon

mwel8819 said:


> So I looked tonight and I too have colostrum! I’m shocked and don’t remember this with Gabby, but maybe I just didn’t look.

Now that I think of it you guys would probably have it early cause your body's 'know what to do' and not so much for a ftm like me. Just a thought


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I’m so tired


----------



## madtowngirl

I've had a little bit of leaking, but honestly, I'm not expecting much. Breastfeeding did not work out for me with #1, for several reasons, one of them being my own anatomy. I don't have a lot of hope that the two drops I've leaked are any indication of anything.


----------



## NovaStar

Ersu - make sure to rest, rest, rest. As one who had preeclampsia twice, very severe, bed rest can keep it from getting worse if you don’t have it bad enough to show in your bloodwork. Hang in there.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> Ersu - make sure to rest, rest, rest. As one who had preeclampsia twice, very severe, bed rest can keep it from getting worse if you don’t have it bad enough to show in your bloodwork. Hang in there.

How's it going Nova? How's little Cloe?


----------



## NovaStar

Kiwiberry said:


> How's it going Nova? How's little Cloe?

It’s going good. Up and down on her oxygen, but that’s pretty normal. She’s 1 pound 6 ounces, which is good, and on breastmilk finally. She makes progress every day. I can’t wait until she’s off the ventilator so I can hold her. Right now there’s too much of a risk of it coming too far out and she would need to be reintubated. It was really hard to get her intibated in the first place so we’re waiting to hold her.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> It’s going good. Up and down on her oxygen, but that’s pretty normal. She’s 1 pound 6 ounces, which is good, and on breastmilk finally. She makes progress every day. I can’t wait until she’s off the ventilator so I can hold her. Right now there’s too much of a risk of it coming too far out and she would need to be reintubated. It was really hard to get her intibated in the first place so we’re waiting to hold her.

I'm so glad she's doing well :hugs:. I'm really sorry you haven't been able to hold her, hopefully you'll be able to soon. So happy to hear she's on breastmilk now too, it really is the best for her. Especially so as a preemie.


----------



## Wriggley

nova thats great news such a strong little girl!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

NovaStar said:


> It’s going good. Up and down on her oxygen, but that’s pretty normal. She’s 1 pound 6 ounces, which is good, and on breastmilk finally. She makes progress every day. I can’t wait until she’s off the ventilator so I can hold her. Right now there’s too much of a risk of it coming too far out and she would need to be reintubated. It was really hard to get her intibated in the first place so we’re waiting to hold her.

So happy to hear it's going good. She is such a fighter. How are you coping with finding the balance between nicu, home life and looking after yourself?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Has everyone decided on names? Tayla is no longer the favourite. We have now decided on Matilda, I wanted to avoid another name starting with M so initially dismissed it but I love the name so decided to roll with it!


----------



## MollyMoon

We finally decided.. 
Jesse Lynn Grace
She'll have 2 middle names. One of mine  (Lynn) and one her own (grace)


----------



## Wriggley

Ours is Bonnie Linda Lily


----------



## gigglebox

Ers how are you feeling?
Nova hope she continues to beat the odds and you get to hold her soon :hugs: 

We only have the first name, Myles. David is our middle name front runner but it's a family name and I like less traditional names so I'm not sold yet. Suggestions welcome:p


----------



## mwel8819

I passed my glucose test! Woot! AND my thyroid is finally perfect! Yay!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

mwel8819 said:


> I passed my glucose test! Woot! AND my thyroid is finally perfect! Yay!

Nice! Congrats! 

I have my GD test on Monday and we just can't seem to get my thyroid right. My TSH is still too low so they lowered my dose again.


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> I have my GD test on Monday and we just can't seem to get my thyroid right. My TSH is still too low so they lowered my dose again.


It is so hard to get the medicine dose "just right". I'm on 88 because 100 was too high and 50 was too low.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay mwel! 
Miss did you have thyroid issues when not pregnant?

How is everyone doing? I can't believe how early I am feeling "over being pregnant" this time. Sleeping is becoming a chore and I usually love to sleep! But I wake up every time I roll over, and without fail rolling onto mt right side makes me feel like I have to pee :roll: last pregnancy I could have easily gone overdue and not care. I wasn't feeling that bad. I got miserable with ds1 in the final weeks. Here I am just approaching 3rd tri and am looking forward to getting my body back!


----------



## Wriggley

Giggle I’m the same! I’m huge this time round and having sciatica really bad. If I sit down for longer then about 10 mins my entire left leg doesn’t work for a good few steps and it’s the same with sleeping. So much effort just to roll over! 

Myself stuck in the bath the other night and had to get my partner to help me out ahahaha


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Yay mwel!
> Miss did you have thyroid issues when not pregnant?
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe how early I am feeling "over being pregnant" this time. Sleeping is becoming a chore and I usually love to sleep! But I wake up every time I roll over, and without fail rolling onto mt right side makes me feel like I have to pee :roll: last pregnancy I could have easily gone overdue and not care. I wasn't feeling that bad. I got miserable with ds1 in the final weeks. Here I am just approaching 3rd tri and am looking forward to getting my body back!

Yes, I am the one with no thyroid because it was killed by radiation over 10 years ago due to my Graves disease. I rely 100% on synthroid. I was taking a 137/150 combo (one dose for 5 days a week, and the other dose the other 2 days) before pregnancy and had been raised up to 200 mcg per day! Now we are trying 175. Generally I'd rather have too much than too little. 

I have been thinking lately that I'm starting to be a little uncomfortable and I have long 3 months ahead if I'm complaining now! Doesn't it feel like every pregnancy day lasts a week? I am also enjoying feeling like I have to pee all the time and then going about 1/4 cup. Oy vey. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig my husband keeps telling me to soak in the tub to help with discomfort and i keep telling him i'll get stuck. Sorry this was your reality! :haha: sorry abput the sciatic pain :( I am having a rough time with RPL this go round. SPD has also been a coming & going pain the past couple weeks.

MissM ohhhh ok gotcha. Well I hope they can figure out a good balance for you!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone,

Just hopping in to let you all know I'm alive and the baby is well. I've been on an epic MIA due to helping my brother through a very nasty divorce with a horrid Narc abuser. It's chaos and something happens every day it seems and the wench keeps filing different things to get the actual court date pushed back, it's nutters!!! This mama is epic tired. I'm also dealing with trying to learn and help my DD1 get through some serious social anxiety she's developed at school, it's really tricky and frankly I'm a vessel of fog at this point. I hope everyone is doing well, I only caught a small bit here and there, but all in all I hope everything is going well for everybody.


----------



## gigglebox

Cuddle wow, definitely sounds hectic! I am so sorry for your brother. Was his wife an addict when they got married? I know some people get stuck thinking they can help when in the end it is just emotional abuse for them. I hope the soon to be ex stops being so difficult. 
Sorry too about your daughter, that is rough :( I knkw she is young, is this her first time in school? Or a new school?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Cuddle wow, definitely sounds hectic! I am so sorry for your brother. Was his wife an addict when they got married? I know some people get stuck thinking they can help when in the end it is just emotional abuse for them. I hope the soon to be ex stops being so difficult.
> Sorry too about your daughter, that is rough :( I knkw she is young, is this her first time in school? Or a new school?

Hi Giggle, sorry I shouldn't have used the short term, she's actually a Narcissistic abuser, narc for short. It's been horrid, she kicked him out of their residence on the 27th of September, is illegally withholding the children from him for no damn reason and is making hell for him and his attorney for all the crap she is filing with the court all the while not working with mediation because she isn't getting her way. A diabolical mess she is making it assuredly. I just pray it is over soon and that he gets his kids and the trouble she is causing swallows her whole.

As for DD1, it is her first time in school, but in a class of 20 the other kids are wary of her because her teachers think it fit to not allow her to attach herself to a close friend, yet it's ok for others to do so, and my little one is now terrified of playing with them on the playground or in general since the teachers separated herself and closest friend and have left her to her own coping on top of one of the other children being a bratty bully and purposly separating her and her friend..I'm honestly really grumpy ( pissed really) about it and not sure how to help her, and the angry part of being preggers is starting to kick in making it hard for me not to go off on anyone there.. messes everywhere. I really hope this all dies down when Allie gets here, I can't manage drama with a newborn lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh lol! Sorry thought you meant narcotic abuse! Well what on earth made her go off the deep end??? Those poor kids.

The school sounds awful! Yet another reason our kids will probably never go to public school. Such horror stories there...can she change classes or schools even? That just sounds like a terrible situation.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Oh lol! Sorry thought you meant narcotic abuse! Well what on earth made her go off the deep end??? Those poor kids.
> 
> The school sounds awful! Yet another reason our kids will probably never go to public school. Such horror stories there...can she change classes or schools even? That just sounds like a terrible situation.

To be honest this has always been her, this was just the last straw for my brother when she tried to isolate him away from his family, got into his social media to alter and stage things to " prove" his family abandoned him etc, for him what the eye opener was is that she tried to convince him I hated him and my niece&nephews and stole their daughters B-day ( our daughters share the same month and day), which only woke him up to what she was doing behind his back (cheating included) since he and I are really close and respectful of each other and it's been hell since then, and his in-laws are just as wicked and manipulative in keeping the kids away from him, but I know karma is on her way and nothing, not even a particle is gonna be left of them for keeping this up.

Unfortunatly for DD1 I am unable to switch her schools or find other pre-k teachers, luckily she is in for a few hours and I intend on putting her in a charter school for kindergarten where they will be more than happy to let her thrive as herself, give her the one on one she needs ( academically she is ahead of her peers anyway) and hopefully heal whatever anxiety she's developing. For now all I can think of is having her pediatrician recommend a therapist to see if she does have SAD ( social anxiety disorder) naturally, or if it's completely environmentally caused due to her current school setting.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg cuddle, what kind of things was she doing on his social media account??? She honestly sounds like a horrible human being especially considering she's distancing her children from their father like that.

As for your daughter having social anxiety, honestly I think she's a bit young to develop it. It's not something that happens naturally. A lot of factors need to be taken into consideration when determining whether someone has social anxiety or not. I also suffer from social anxiety along with borderline personality disorder (I have been diagnosed). Could she just be really shy? It's very easy for people to confuse the two. Social anxiety is a lot more extreme and is linked to more of a traumatic past. I think it's a really great idea for you to have her see a therapist just so that you can feel a little more at ease with what's going on with your daughter. I also love the idea of a charter school, I was thinking of doing the same for both of my kids once they're in kindergarten. Right now they both attend a Montessori School.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwiberry said:


> Omg cuddle, what kind of things was she doing on his social media account??? She honestly sounds like a horrible human being especially considering she's distancing her children from their father like that.
> 
> As for your daughter having social anxiety, honestly I think she's a bit young to develop it. It's not something that happens naturally. A lot of factors need to be taken into consideration when determining whether someone has social anxiety or not. I also suffer from social anxiety along with borderline personality disorder (I have been diagnosed). Could she just be really shy? It's very easy for people to confuse the two. Social anxiety is a lot more extreme and is linked to more of a traumatic past. I think it's a really great idea for you to have her see a therapist just so that you can feel a little more at ease with what's going on with your daughter. I also love the idea of a charter school, I was thinking of doing the same for both of my kids once they're in kindergarten. Right now they both attend a Montessori School.

Hi kiwi! ( Totally discovered we can write text in color now lol! ) She was getting into his e-mails, changing his credit card information, trying to blackmail him into submission again, posing as him on FB to send hurtful things to his family and friends ( including my daughter who has done nothing to anyone but be born on the same day and month as her cousin) so said friends and family would turn against him ( didn't work but is a big motive for a Narcissistic abuser to control every aspect and sabotage to isolate a victim, gaslight and then play the victim role themselves, a really ugly personality to contend with), attempted to slander him and make him out to be a 'cheating husband' which thankfully failed miserably as she gave plenty of evidence that it was what she was doing out of spite for irrational reasoning. Drained all of his money of out his bank account and more. Hence why I've been MIA for so long, every day this female harpy has does something to the point I have to monitor things for him while he is at work, which was exactly the time frame she would use to do something to him, like cancel his car insurance which could have gotten him in trouble had I not been behind the scenes combating her insanity constantly.

As for DD1 I greatly appreciate and value your input, so thank you for speaking more in-depth about social anxiety, especially from your own personal experience with it. Truthfully my DD1 is not shy, she is very outgoing, likes to play with everyone and is usually all about the playground and is that bundle of energy you can just see coming. These behaviors she is exhibiting now are very abnormal for her. She's avoiding the children, scared of going onto the playground period when at school and will just stand on the black top and watch from a distance, is speaking quietly instead of her usual proud and loud self and is showing signs of stress which is why I think it's an environmental cause for such a drastic change in her natural behavior and actions, but just to be sure I think seeing a therapist to at least help me help her through it if she doesn't have SAD will be a tremendous help as I'm really at a loss, it's horrible to be unable to help her and seeing her shrink into herself like this. She's also developed this aversion to being hugged or touched by peers unless SHE herself wants to ( boundaries are good) but it's a little strange and is standing out to me more and more. I suuper hope she gets into the charter school for Kindergarten, she'd do so well there and I think it'd challenge her in the level she needs :D I've heard great things about Montessori schools! I'll look into them should the charter school not accept her next year.


----------



## MollyMoon

cuddlebugluv said:


> Hi kiwi! ( Totally discovered we can write text in color now lol! ) She was getting into his e-mails, changing his credit card information, trying to blackmail him into submission again, posing as him on FB to send hurtful things to his family and friends ( including my daughter who has done nothing to anyone but be born on the same day and month as her cousin) so said friends and family would turn against him ( didn't work but is a big motive for a Narcissistic abuser to control every aspect and sabotage to isolate a victim, gaslight and then play the victim role themselves, a really ugly personality to contend with), attempted to slander him and make him out to be a 'cheating husband' which thankfully failed miserably as she gave plenty of evidence that it was what she was doing out of spite for irrational reasoning. Drained all of his money of out his bank account and more. Hence why I've been MIA for so long, every day this female harpy has does something to the point I have to monitor things for him while he is at work, which was exactly the time frame she would use to do something to him, like cancel his car insurance which could have gotten him in trouble had I not been behind the scenes combating her insanity constantly.
> 
> As for DD1 I greatly appreciate and value your input, so thank you for speaking more in-depth about social anxiety, especially from your own personal experience with it. Truthfully my DD1 is not shy, she is very outgoing, likes to play with everyone and is usually all about the playground and is that bundle of energy you can just see coming. These behaviors she is exhibiting now are very abnormal for her. She's avoiding the children, scared of going onto the playground period when at school and will just stand on the black top and watch from a distance, is speaking quietly instead of her usual proud and loud self and is showing signs of stress which is why I think it's an environmental cause for such a drastic change in her natural behavior and actions, but just to be sure I think seeing a therapist to at least help me help her through it if she doesn't have SAD will be a tremendous help as I'm really at a loss, it's horrible to be unable to help her and seeing her shrink into herself like this. She's also developed this aversion to being hugged or touched by peers unless SHE herself wants to ( boundaries are good) but it's a little strange and is standing out to me more and more. I suuper hope she gets into the charter school for Kindergarten, she'd do so well there and I think it'd challenge her in the level she needs :D I've heard great things about Montessori schools! I'll look into them should the charter school not accept her next year.

Hey cuddle, 
I'm no expert but I had troubles in grade 2 with anxiety due to and older bigger boy making me feel really bad... I didn't want to go to school and felt shy about being myself until he was dealt with. I can't remember exactly what he said or did but I still remember the feeling to this day and it was one of my parents that helped me through it. They came to the school with me and I pointed out which kid it was and went to the teacher to report it. I'm not suggesting you should do the same but I really found that someone I trust like a parent made me feel better. Not sure if that helps but I thought I'd share. 
Sorry to hear about all that crazyness that woman is putting your family through. Hopefully the novelty wears off soon. I hope that she finds something constructive to do with her life like focus on her children at least instead of trying to make others miserable. Best wishes

AFM-- I went to my ob and she confirmed carpal tunnel and got splints for each hand. It bugs me all night every night :-(Hoping it will clear up after baby is born.
Got my winrho shot too because I'm Rh neg--did it ever sting! Ob also ordered a ultrasound as I just got a call from the clinic to schedule Appt. They said it's to measure and gauge baby's weight which I'm a little concerned is this routine or is she not saying something.. :confused:
I'll be 30wks on Tuesday..!
Hope you all are healthy and your babies:friends:


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Cuddles:* omg..... What an absolute bitch that women is. Are you sure she's not a sociopath? My sister acts exactly like that and she was diagnosed as a sociopath when she was a teenager (We were both in foster care and my sister spent most of her time in group homes because she wouldn't behave in a foster home). She would do absolutely horrible things to people including her own family like me and then play the victim role. She's also a compulsive liar. She's very good at getting people to trust her even though she's evil to the Core. As for your lovely daughter, I really do hope you get down to the bottom of what's causing her to act so out of character. I feel really bad for her and you, it must not be very easy having to watch your daughter change so drastically. I hope the therapy works out, which I'm sure it will. Like Molly said, I think somebody could be bullying her. What would be even more upsetting is if it's a teacher and a student. As for Montessori school, sadly I don't think they teach kindergarten and up. It's sad because I wish my girls could stay with Montessori but I think Charter Schools is the best option after that. 

*Molly:* I'm so sorry about the carpal tunnel, a friend of mine and high school had it and it was horrible. I hope it clears up for you after birth. Did the doctor give any hints as to why they wanted to measure the baby's weight?


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> *Cuddles:* omg..... What an absolute bitch that women is. Are you sure she's not a sociopath? My sister acts exactly like that and she was diagnosed as a sociopath when she was a teenager (We were both in foster care and my sister spent most of her time in group homes because she wouldn't behave in a foster home). She would do absolutely horrible things to people including her own family like me and then play the victim role. She's also a compulsive liar. She's very good at getting people to trust her even though she's evil to the Core. As for your lovely daughter, I really do hope you get down to the bottom of what's causing her to act so out of character. I feel really bad for her and you, it must not be very easy having to watch your daughter change so drastically. I hope the therapy works out, which I'm sure it will. Like Molly said, I think somebody could be bullying her. What would be even more upsetting is if it's a teacher and a student. As for Montessori school, sadly I don't think they teach kindergarten and up. It's sad because I wish my girls could stay with Montessori but I think Charter Schools is the best option after that.
> 
> *Molly:* I'm so sorry about the carpal tunnel, a friend of mine and high school had it and it was horrible. I hope it clears up for you after birth. Did the doctor give any hints as to why they wanted to measure the baby's weight?

No not at all... She didn't even tell me anything about it-- the ultrasound office just called me yesterday to schedule the Appt and so I asked what the purpose of it was and they told me to measure her size and weight?!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> No not at all... She didn't even tell me anything about it-- the ultrasound office just called me yesterday to schedule the Appt and so I asked what the purpose of it was and they told me to measure her size and weight?!

I would call them back and ask them why they need to do that. I'm no doctor but maybe they suspect the baby is underweight or over what she should be at 30 weeks. I'm not sure why they would think that but it's worth asking for peace of mind.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> I would call them back and ask them why they need to do that. I'm no doctor but maybe they suspect the baby is underweight or over what she should be at 30 weeks. I'm not sure why they would think that but it's worth asking for peace of mind.

Yes I agree


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Hi ladies. I thought I would check in with an update for anyone that was interested in my story with the twins. 
Unfortunately my boys developed twin to twin transfusion syndrome and at 25+5 weeks my beautiful twin 2 Tobias devastingly passed away. My twin 1, Abel had far too much fluid and his heart was under strain. I had to continue my pregnancy with both babies as long as possible to give him the best chance of survival. I managed to go a further 2 weeks before my waters broke at home and I delivered both babies at home into my husbands hands at 27+5 Abel arrived first and before an ambulance even arrived. It was terrifying but abel is such a fighter. He's now 17 days old and absolutely perfect. We have Tobias' funeral a week in Monday. Not sure how I'm going to cope with that but having my children at home and Abel fighting in hospital gives me the strength to carry on. I hope your all well and all your pregnancies are happy and healthy ❤️❤️


----------



## Wriggley

Oh Lexi bless you what an emotional roller coaster big hugs to you and your family! I’m so sorry to hear about Tobias and have got everything crossed for you for Abel. Beautiful names!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

So sorry about Tobias, Lexi.


----------



## MollyMoon

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies. I thought I would check in with an update for anyone that was interested in my story with the twins.
> Unfortunately my boys developed twin to twin transfusion syndrome and at 25+5 weeks my beautiful twin 2 Tobias devastingly passed away. My twin 1, Abel had far too much fluid and his heart was under strain. I had to continue my pregnancy with both babies as long as possible to give him the best chance of survival. I managed to go a further 2 weeks before my waters broke at home and I delivered both babies at home into my husbands hands at 27+5 Abel arrived first and before an ambulance even arrived. It was terrifying but abel is such a fighter. He's now 17 days old and absolutely perfect. We have Tobias' funeral a week in Monday. Not sure how I'm going to cope with that but having my children at home and Abel fighting in hospital gives me the strength to carry on. I hope your all well and all your pregnancies are happy and healthy ❤️❤️

I'm so sorry for your loss, I pray for your little Abel to be strong and be healthy, and pray for strength upon you and your family.
God bless. 
We're here if you need us :hug:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Lexi's Mummy said:


> Hi ladies. I thought I would check in with an update for anyone that was interested in my story with the twins.
> Unfortunately my boys developed twin to twin transfusion syndrome and at 25+5 weeks my beautiful twin 2 Tobias devastingly passed away. My twin 1, Abel had far too much fluid and his heart was under strain. I had to continue my pregnancy with both babies as long as possible to give him the best chance of survival. I managed to go a further 2 weeks before my waters broke at home and I delivered both babies at home into my husbands hands at 27+5 Abel arrived first and before an ambulance even arrived. It was terrifying but abel is such a fighter. He's now 17 days old and absolutely perfect. We have Tobias' funeral a week in Monday. Not sure how I'm going to cope with that but having my children at home and Abel fighting in hospital gives me the strength to carry on. I hope your all well and all your pregnancies are happy and healthy ❤️❤️

Oh sweety, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope and pray that Abel continues to thrive and grows into a strong little man and I absolutely wish you all the prayers and strength going forward *hugs*


----------



## cuddlebugluv

A little update on my end. I've had some other moms from DD1's school talk to myself and my good friend whose daughter is my dd1's bestie. Turns out my daughter is being bullied by one little girl in particular, and it's not just my daughter she targets but ANY other child who approaches my daughters bestie whom this other little girl is obsessed with, and attempts to isolate from others in order to keep my childs bestie to herself. I'm going to be talking to her teachers tomorrow in hopes of finding a solution to this issue, as it also comes to my attention this bully child is also laying hands on my child which would explain why my DD1 is scared of going on the playground whenever this other child is around. I'd like to bring it up to her mom, but the mom has accused my child of hitting hers, which isn't true due to the teachers denying it ( I already talked to them about it the first time this mom accused my child of hitting ) on top of my child having aversions to being touched by this bully child and showing distress when she's around . It's not ideal, but at least I am getting some answers and I hope to get a concrete solution to this whole issue.

Dd2 is a little night owl, she loves to move around and kick at night, and has started waking me up with jabs to my cervix, which makes me jump a little. I can't believe in 10 weeks or so she will be here! It honestly hasn't even sunk in that she's coming and I don't have anything nearly ready enough for her arrival.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

What a heart wrenching time for you Lexi. Will be thinking of you, abel and I'm sorry for the loss of Tobias.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Thanks lovely ladies. Means alot x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry for your loss Lexi. I hope Abel continues to do well


----------



## MollyMoon

cuddlebugluv said:


> A little update on my end. I've had some other moms from DD1's school talk to myself and my good friend whose daughter is my dd1's bestie. Turns out my daughter is being bullied by one little girl in particular, and it's not just my daughter she targets but ANY other child who approaches my daughters bestie whom this other little girl is obsessed with, and attempts to isolate from others in order to keep my childs bestie to herself. I'm going to be talking to her teachers tomorrow in hopes of finding a solution to this issue, as it also comes to my attention this bully child is also laying hands on my child which would explain why my DD1 is scared of going on the playground whenever this other child is around. I'd like to bring it up to her mom, but the mom has accused my child of hitting hers, which isn't true due to the teachers denying it ( I already talked to them about it the first time this mom accused my child of hitting ) on top of my child having aversions to being touched by this bully child and showing distress when she's around . It's not ideal, but at least I am getting some answers and I hope to get a concrete solution to this whole issue.
> 
> Dd2 is a little night owl, she loves to move around and kick at night, and has started waking me up with jabs to my cervix, which makes me jump a little. I can't believe in 10 weeks or so she will be here! It honestly hasn't even sunk in that she's coming and I don't have anything nearly ready enough for her arrival.

I know what you mean about being ready lol. It sunk in this weekend holy crap 9ish weeks left! Almost panicking lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Had my 28 week appointment today, and all seems to be going very well. She is 2 pounds, 13 oz. 

I think the doctor said that was 81st percentile, but my internet searches suggest 55. Who knows?

I took the 1 hour GD test today also.

I confirmed that I am getting all the extra ultrasounds because of my blood clot gene, but luckily they didn’t see anything bad. :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Lexi, I'm so very sorry for this difficult time of mixed emotions and loss. Sending a big hug and thinking of you, Abel and Tobias <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Lexi:* I'm so sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:. I hope Abel continues to do well. Keep us updated love, and take care of yourself <3.


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Miss: *glad to hear baby girl is doing well and growing nicely. Also happy to hear you figured out what the extra scans are for. About percentile, could it be based on the area you live in and not necessarily the country as a whole?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> *Lexi: *glad to hear baby girl is doing well and growing nicely. Also happy to hear you figured out what the extra scans are for. About percentile, could it be based on the area you live in and not necessarily the country as a whole?

I'm sure you meant me. :) 

Thank you. No idea about the percentile thing other than the calculator I found made me enter weight in grams (could UK babies be bigger? I somehow doubt it) 
She was 51st percentile only 4 weeks ago, so this is either a big growth spurt, or perhaps these estimates just aren't very accurate! It will be interesting to see how big she ends up being. I think I'll hear about the diabetes test tomorrow.

Hows our little NICU baby Cleo doing, Nova?


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> I'm sure you meant me. :)
> 
> Thank you. No idea about the percentile thing other than the calculator I found made me enter weight in grams (could UK babies be bigger? I somehow doubt it)
> She was 51st percentile only 4 weeks ago, so this is either a big growth spurt, or perhaps these estimates just aren't very accurate! It will be interesting to see how big she ends up being. I think I'll hear about the diabetes test tomorrow.
> 
> Hows our little NICU baby Cleo doing, Nova?

Oops I did mean you, I corrected it lol.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Did you enter all measurements? Because I believe it's femur length, abdominal circumference, head circumference and weight all calculated together that gives the overall percentile?:shrug: but really glad baby is doing well! 
I'm just coasting along, really happy I'm in third tri and a bit of so close yet so far away feeling! But got my youngest birthday end of Nov which we are going away for, and Christmas first so focusing on them to have something to look forward monthly. Then when Christmas goes it'll be like woah Im due I'm a month!


----------



## NovaStar

Lexi I am so sorry for you loss and am also happy that Abel is doing well. You are a warrior mama. Having a baby in the NICU is hard all on its own but to also grieve another baby...I cannot imagine. Sending you my prayers and my love.

Baby Cleo is now 6 weeks old and doing fantastic. She weighs 1lb 11oz and is right on track according to the growth charts, even though she’s still so tiny. Considering she was only 400grams when she was born she’s gained a lot. We are still working to get her off the ventilator, but she’ll tell us when she’s ready. I can’t wait to hold her once that ventilator is out!


----------



## gigglebox

Once again I'm not getting notices for this thread :growlmad:

Linzi, my heart is so heavy for your loss. I can't even imagine. Such a relief to hear Abel is doing well. My thoughts go out to you all :hug: 

Nova awww glad Cleo is on track! What a long journey...I hope you can hold her soon.

Cuddle I hated to think it butvwas wondering if she might have been the victim of sexual abuse based on your description of her sudden change in behavior, including not wanting to be touched. I'm actually a bit relieved to read it's actually a bully. I hope that bully gets taken down a notch! Your poor girl! Ugh and i hope bully's parents open their eyes. I hate when parents are in denial about their kids' behavior.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Did you enter all measurements? Because I believe it's femur length, abdominal circumference, head circumference and weight all calculated together that gives the overall percentile?:shrug: but really glad baby is doing well!
> I'm just coasting along, really happy I'm in third tri and a bit of so close yet so far away feeling! But got my youngest birthday end of Nov which we are going away for, and Christmas first so focusing on them to have something to look forward monthly. Then when Christmas goes it'll be like woah Im due I'm a month!

No I didn't, and I can't really read those numbers all that well on the ultrasound photo. I'm just not going to worry about it until we find out how big she is 4 weeks from now! I don't know if she continues to be on the large side if that means the doctor would induce even before the planned 39 weeks. I know no matter what I won't feel ready for labor come induction day (except to be more comfortable and meet baby of course), but I just want to trust my experienced doctor to know what's best for us.

I feel like the last 6 months were at least a year, so I don't know how long the next 3 will feel!

Nova I'm so glad to hear baby Cleo is continuing to do well in NICU. Hopefully baby Abel is as well, Lexi.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss is this your first? I can't remember...subsequent pregnancies have gone faster for me, especially this one, holy moly! 

Also you may find you're totally ready because most women get to a point where they're just like I'M DONE GET THIS THING OUT OF ME


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Miss is this your first? I can't remember...subsequent pregnancies have gone faster for me, especially this one, holy moly!
> 
> Also you may find you're totally ready because most women get to a point where they're just like I'M DONE GET THIS THING OUT OF ME

Yup, my first time making it out of first trimester.

LOL, I'm sure I will feel that way, I just don't feel like I'm ready for the labor part. They gave me this hard to read sheet full of different labor positions I'm supposed to be practicing, and I haven't really... oops


----------



## gigglebox

Eh, everyone does it different anyway. Plus if you get an epidural they make you lay down. When you're in the process of laboring i've found your body will kind of guide you on what you need...obviously it's good to read up but classes and books only help so much.

Hmmm I may be alone in that thought process :haha: 

I had back labor which was horrible...but I will say a birthing ball really helped take the edge off. So thag is my suggestion haha


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> Once again I'm not getting notices for this thread :growlmad:
> 
> Linzi, my heart is so heavy for your loss. I can't even imagine. Such a relief to hear Abel is doing well. My thoughts go out to you all :hug:
> 
> Nova awww glad Cleo is on track! What a long journey...I hope you can hold her soon.
> 
> Cuddle I hated to think it butvwas wondering if she might have been the victim of sexual abuse based on your description of her sudden change in behavior, including not wanting to be touched. I'm actually a bit relieved to read it's actually a bully. I hope that bully gets taken down a notch! Your poor girl! Ugh and i hope bully's parents open their eyes. I hate when parents are in denial about their kids' behavior.

I was worried about that too, but fortunately it's just a bully who is laying hands on her and making her really anxious, not to say that it is great but a far better alternative to a more serious possibility. I haven't had a chance to talk to her teachers as we've both been sick with a cold, but I am hoping with the break from school things might balance out and the teachers will have worked with the bully during our absence. 

Other than that I really hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## gigglebox

I hope everyone is ok, too! I am wondering if, like me, they aren't getting notices of the thread updating. It's been very quiet in here!

I'm ok, my legs are hurting, starting to swell already:(


----------



## Wriggley

glucose test for me on thursday, had a growth scan couple of days ago (because my two boys were small when born) and shes measuring nearly 32 weeks! (i was 28+2). should be around 2lb and shes 3lb 2oz


----------



## gigglebox

Wow wrig! That is pretty big!!! Strong girly there ;) I love big babies. Both of mine were over 9lbs, so maybe I'm biased ;) are they suspecting GD because of her size?


----------



## Wriggley

Yeah I think so she’s just massive lol I hate fasting tho I’m grumpy after not eating for 3 hours let alone 12! Ahaha


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had a 3D/4D ultrasound just to see his handsome face can’t wait to meet him!!


----------



## MollyMoon

That's cool W8tingforbaby! Wish I could have one of those too. 

Im trying to sleep just really uncomfortable my stomach /baby feels ALOT heavier than last night I just can't get cozy. Plus my hands are just burning and numb due to my carpal tunnel. Seriously considering medical leave from work.

Im sitting up here bored but can't get to sleep and getting up at 4am to work is going to be rough


----------



## Kiwiberry

*gigglebox*: sometimes I get notifications for the thread and sometimes I don't :shrug:. I think it might be a problem with the new site because this isn't the only threat I noticed this issue.

*NovaStar*: I'm so glad baby Cleo is doing well! I can't wait till she gets off the ventilator so that you can finally hold her :hugs: 

*cuddlebugluv*: I hope you and your little girl feel better soon :hugs:. I also hope that things have been sorted out with the bully issue. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that especially with her being so young. I don't even know what I would do if I found out one of my girls was being bullied. Probably something that would end up getting me in trouble.....

*Wriggley*: what a strong healthy precious little girl you have!! 

*W8tingforbaby*: what a precious little photo of your sweet baby boy!! I'm kind of jealous because I can't afford to get a 3D/4D Ultrasound this time around.

*MollyMoon*: I'm so sorry you're having trouble sleeping. That must be really rough especially having to wake up at 4 a.m., I don't think I could do that. I've also been having trouble sleeping sometimes minus the carpal tunnel. The soft memory foam mattress I have for my bedroom seems to be a lot more comfortable for me than a firm type of mattresses.

*AFM*: nothing new here other than I'm waiting for the results of my 3-hour GD test. I was on the borderline literally at 140 (140 was the cutoff) for my 1 hour test. I'm really hoping that I pass this time. If not I don't really mind, I don't really eat that many carbs anyway. I attached a photo of the 3D/4D Ultrasound I had with my second baby Ava. I figured I would share the before-and-after photo for those interested in getting one.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Lexi- I’m so sorry.

Nova- I’m glad to hear she’s doing well!

Well... 45 more days until my c-section. Little dude is measuring in the 99th percentile and my amniotic fluid is measuring in the 99th percentile so I’m really effing miserable and want this baby out now. My arm is still broken and they gave me a removable brace/cast that only goes over my bicep but I find it extremely limiting and painful to wear- it’s so tight around my bicep that I can’t bend my arm or use it at all. It’s a really dumb idea. I get why I should wear it (to keep the bones in place) but the doc also wants my arm to let gravity line the bones up... so I’m only wearing it when I drive or I’m out doing things because I don’t trust anyone else. Other than that, it feels okay- the muscles in my arm are weak from not using them so I have a long way to go. I’m able to shower by myself now and get dressed, except for my bra- I can’t reach behind my back yet.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I passed the diabetes test (yay), so I don’t know why baby girl is so big. I am starting to be awoken for a few hours every night as she moves around a lot and makes me pretty uncomfortable. 

This weekend my local family threw me a baby shower and my mom flew into town to surprise me, that was really nice!

Do the moms in this thread use backseat mirrors to view baby in the car seat while driving?


----------



## gigglebox

Ers glad the healing is coming along but sheesh you sound miserable! Casts are so annoying. At least you can remove it to shower...here's hoping you won't need it much longer. Will you need physical therapy?

Miss glad you passed your gd test! Hey sometimes we just make big babies ;) 

Kiwi what a cute set of pics. How okd was she in the ultrasound?

Had appointments today, babybis measuring ahead but only by a week and a day. I will have one last ultrasound early January to check my c section scar. I am scheduled for my c section 1/24 but I may delay it because it's my dad's bday...I'm having a huge debate about it.

Also found out my bloodwork showed my platelets are low. This might mean I will need to be under general anesthesia for the birth :cry: I am so upset by this prospect but the alternative if a spinal numbing agent that carries the risk of permanent paralysis with this condition...I am having a hard time with this news.


----------



## Kiwiberry

*ER*: :hugs: :hugs:

*Miss*: congratulations on passing your GD test!! I agree with giggles, sometimes we just make big babies. 

*giggle*: she was around 30 weeks at that ultrasound. Is the risk higher than normal? I think the epidural carries the same risk, just a very low chance. 

*AFM*: In a few days I'll be 32 weeks. I'm so huge!!! I hate being short sometimes. :( This baby boy has really filled me out. It'll fall off after he's born though, thank goodness for breastfeeding <3.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow you are like the definition of "all belly"! I'm glad bf'ing helps! I hope I have success with it this time. So far I'm 2 for 2 on failing, each time for completely different reasons.

That reminds me, I'm going to need a much better pump this time. Anyone have any suggestions? I am open to them except for medela.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Have you looked at spectra? from what I hear it's a really good brand.


----------



## gigglebox

Nope tbh haven't done any research really. I have a pump in my amazon cart buy it's mostly due to it being inexpensive :blush:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My doctor recommends the Spectra. My friend recommended the Freemie hands free pump.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ugh restless leg syndrome is so annoying. I've been even getting it in my arms. I find it so hard to initially go to bed almost like I have insomnia, even though I know I'm really tired. I had it with my girls but not this bad. With this baby boy it was the first indication that I was pregnant lol. I only seem to have it when I'm pregnant.


----------



## gigglebox

What is that like?


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's a really annoying tension in the legs or arms that make me feel like I have to move. I also get the feeling that my body doesn't want to sleep but my brain does. It's kind of hard to describe :(.


----------



## Jamers89

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, it has been a very crazy last few weeks. 

Nova, I am glad to hear that baby Cleo is doing well in the NICU. 
Lexi, I'm so sorry for your loss, and pray that Abel continues to thrive in the NICU. 

AFM, I am 30 weeks 3 days. Baby boy is measuring right on date, which is good considering I am type 2 diabetic. Because I've got issues with my blood sugar my doctor is inducing me at 39 weeks. We are scheduled for January 14th, but the date could change. We almost have everything ready for him. The amount of stuff that babies come with is overwhelming lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi that sounds miserable! Any chance of it letting up at this point? My struggle this pregnancy has been RLP (throughout the day) and calf cramps (at night). Omg soooo painful!

Hi Jamers! Welcome back! What's been taking up your time these few weeks? Does it feel intimidating have a induction date set? Yes, babies sure do come with a lot of things! Just wait until he's outgrown the stuff and you put things like the swing away. Your house will feel empty :haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had my last monthly appointment today and baby boy is doing great. Still breech so hopefully he turns because I don’t want a c-section. Can’t believe just over 2 months to my due date


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Is anyone feeling nervous at the thought of labour?
I've had three straightforward, short labours(I've been very lucky) but I can still remember the intense pain, and I don't feel prepared to give birth again. I think I'm remembering it worse than it was, because I still have gotten pregnant again every time but I've never been nervous in previous pregnancies about labour.


----------



## Jamers89

Giggle, we had several friends getting married, two of which we were in the wedding party. Plus, my brother-in-law just had a baby, so we had to travel to see our beautiful new niece ♥️ I'm honestly relieved to have our induction scheduled. It allows me to plan maternity leave and we have a definite day to countdown to. 

That being said, I am very anxious about labor. I'm beyond scared of the possibility of a c-section. We had our childbirth class last week, but I'm still anxious. I think that's mostly because this is baby #1 for me, so it's just the unknown that freaks me out.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Definitely not nervous here! In fact I'm super excited!! It can't be any worse than what it was like with my first two, so I'm ready to go! 

*giggle*: not really much I can do other than some at home remedies mentioned online which haven't really worked for me yet.

*W8ting*: lovely baby bump photo!


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm also anxious about labor, but it has more to do with going into labor. With my first, my water broke at work, and I'm now getting to the point where I'm scared it will happen while my husband is at work and far away. With my low-lying placenta, it's pretty important that I don't take too long to get to the hospital.

I'm having my second C-section, so I'm not too nervous in that aspect. I pretty much know what to expect. From what I understand, recovery is a bit easier when you're not already in labor, so part of me hopes this little lady will hang on until my scheduled date, but I seriously doubt we're going to make it that far. Oh well, at least I have some compression underwear this time!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Kiwi, did you have vaginal deliveries? Also interesting to ask, did you carry the same with your girls? Because you really are all bump like they say with boys.
I've had all girls, and I don't get a big belly, every time I just get wide! Until the final few weeks, I could probably just pull off being overweight:haha: I've always been jealous of the upfront bump lol!

Jamers, I've always been induced, so can't compare it to naturally going into labour but I've had three very easy labours, never longer than 1hr 40mins. When are you being induced? I hope it all goes smoothly!

Madtowngirl


----------



## bbbbbbb811

It didn't post my last bit:shrug:

Madtowngirl, how many weeks is your c section? So many already know when you're giving birth! I know I should be induced on February 10th if this is late(which more than likely will:coffee:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Bb*: yes, they were both birthed vaginally. It wasn't necessarily how they were born that was hard it was how long I was in labor for because they were premature. My first baby was born at 27 weeks and I was in labor for 36 hours on a magnesium drip which basically felt like being hit by an 18 wheeler truck. My second was born at 34 weeks due to being induced after having PPROM. If I remember correctly I was in labor for a little over a week before they allowed me to give birth to her. They kept me on an IV drip and hospitalized the whole time. My contractions were thankfully only 20 to 30 minutes apart (which wss still horrible) for both girls until they were born. As for how I carried them, there really wasn't much difference to how I'm carrying this baby boy. My bump may be slightly lower, meaning it's pointing downward a very tiny bit but honestly the difference is not even noticeable to anyone but me. I really wasn't taking pictures of myself at least not that I can remember. If I find any I'll post a comparison. I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I have a short torso (I'm pretty short in general), so there's nowhere to go but out outward. I just felt around a little bit and the distance between the top of my hip bones and the bottom of my rib cage is about 3 inches (7.6 cm).

I wouldn't have minded being induced this time around if it was something that was necessary for me. I'm kind of jealous at the ladies who know exactly when their baby is going to be born. Although right now I'm just hoping I make it to full term. Having two premature babies already has the odds stacked against me. The Makena shot only helps so much, I really have to worry about whether or not I'm going to rupture again.


----------



## gigglebox

I am definitely nervous now with the unknown of this platelet crap. I was prepared for a c section but the thought of general anesthesia is a game changer :(

My first birth i had my waters go at home in a gush like the movies. Evidently this is the least likely scenario, lol! Second time my contractions started about 8 at night and i went to l&d about 3am. Both were long labors (27 & 36 hours) and both ended in emergency c section (failure to progress & baby stuck in birth canal).

I was actually kind of looking forward to the calmness of a planned section -.- hoping and pteying the option is not completely off the table...


----------



## Jamers89

Bb- we are being induced on January 14th, barring any complications. I'm hoping the induction goes smoothly. 

Giggle- Is there any chance your platelet issue could resolve before your c-section date? It would be sad if you had to be under general anesthesia.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Kiwi, what eventful births. I hope you make it to term, and have a straightforward birth but it must be a constant worry you will give birth prematurely again. Interesting you've carried the same with your girls, I suppose it is likely genetics and body type that determine how we carry.
I've got wide hips and I'm 5ft 7 so i guess baby has more room to spread out before growing outwards if you get me.

Giggle, I'm clueless about c sections and GA. But I'm guessing it means you will be unconcious? Echo what jamers said, could it self correct? And how long would the GA take to wear off? 

Jamers, I really rate inductions, I hope you have a positive experience too!


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey everyone,
Had my 31 week appt yesterday and was feeling horrible anyway so I took the day off work. As of yesterday my Dr put me on medical leave. Thank God she's very helpful and there was no question. She had a little ultrasound machine to take a quick check on baby she said she's in good position and looks good but still sent me for fetal monitoring just to be safe cause I felt very unwell. But everything looks good just need to rest up.
Thanks ladies for all your support it's nice to have someone to relate to.

Kiwi- I have restless legs as well and sometimes it goes to my arms and seemingly my body. 99 percent of the time it's when I'm in a vehicle and it drives me crazy!
I'm trying to control my nerves about birth to keep myself relaxed as possible Esp. Since this is my first baby. It's still hard not to wonder at times how things will go. But I want to think positive and have faith no matter what happens.
Hoping everything goes well with everyones births what ever the case and for healthy babies and moms.

I still have my ultrasound next week to determine baby's size n weight so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## madtowngirl

bbbbbbb811 said:


> It didn't post my last bit:shrug:
> 
> Madtowngirl, how many weeks is your c section? So many already know when you're giving birth! I know I should be induced on February 10th if this is late(which more than likely will:coffee:)

I'm scheduled for section on January 8th, so about 7 weeks to go. If I make it that far lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb how okd is your youngest? Wow your labors were amazingly short!

To the new mamas--not to freak you out but have you looked into back labor? I've had it twice now and it's quite painful; the reason i bring it up is because it's a situation i had never heard od and wasn't prepared to handle. Actually I didn't discover untik my second labor that i had back labor the first time, too -- it was in my medical records but no one ever told me. It would have been nice to read up on how to deal with it before I experienced it and iniwsh anyone had mentioned it to me...hence me bringing it up!

To answer about the platelets-- I don't know if it can resolve itself but i'm doing everything i can to try! Mainly dietary changes. I will get more info at my next appointment. My understanding now is this is pretty common and means I may need to take steroids in the final days of pregnancy which can boost platelets and also might need a platelet transfusion before surgery.

Hopefully I need none of it though! We will see.

And uggggh to the final weeks and having appointments every 2 weeks!


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey gigglebox is it similar to period back cramps at least at the start like the lighter contractions?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

My youngest is 2 in exactly a week giggle!
My labour always starts in my back but I don't know if it's back labour? But I know I'm already in a lot of pain in my back before it comes round to my belly.


----------



## gigglebox

MollyMoon said:


> Hey gigglebox is it similar to period back cramps at least at the start like the lighter contractions?

I'm not sure what period back cramps are...? I never get cramps in my back. The back labor starts like a sore pain in your lower back, pretty light at first and gradually gets worse. It's tolerable for awhile but it gets seriously intense...hubby asked me how it felt, i said like someone was taking a seering hot, dull knife to my lower back and trying to separate my torso from my legs. SIL, who also experienced it, said it felt like a seering hot metal wire wrapped around each lower vertebrae and someone would pull on the wire at each contraction. 

Mind you, back labor is not typical. Also i had stacked contractions (ie getting a second one before then first finished) and so I did not get as many breaks in between. I also had prolonged labor and was trying to stick it out wothout pain relief...it was 24 hours before I was practically begging for an epidural. 

My experience is not the norm!!! And the epidural took alllllll the pain away \\:D/


----------



## MollyMoon

I've suffered with severe period cramps/back cramps since I was 20. The back cramps which feels similar to what you described - as far as the intensity- I couldn't say. Cause we all have different pain tolerance as well.
The way I could only describe it is there is no place of comfort until the pain is gone.


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: to you ladies who suffered with back labor, I hope you can escape it this time.

Ladies, I've been craving oranges for a few weeks now and I just can't seem to get enough of them!! I've been eating tons of all different kinds of fruit all the time.

To the ladies who have had growth scans recently, is that normal or is that part of your treatment? They haven't even offered me a growth scan or another scan in general. Could it possibly be because of my government insurance? All they've been doing is using the Doppler once a week.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> :hugs: to you ladies who suffered with back labor, I hope you can escape it this time.
> 
> Ladies, I've been craving oranges for a few weeks now and I just can't seem to get enough of them!! I've been eating tons of all different kinds of fruit all the time.
> 
> To the ladies who have had growth scans recently, is that normal or is that part of your treatment? They haven't even offered me a growth scan or another scan in general. Could it possibly be because of my government insurance? All they've been doing is using the Doppler once a week.

I found my beloved Honeycrisp apples for 99 cents a pound yesterday! Not loving the citrus. All about berries and apples.

I think I've already said but I get extra scans because I take a blood thinner. Not sure how many scans are "normal" with my doctor. Wondering if I'll finally see a doppler on Monday as I'm not getting a scan -- which may only be because the ultrasound person is off for Thanksgiving!

Is anybody doing cord blood banking? I think not because it's so expensive, and so rarely actually used, but I'm supposed to read about it before my next appointment. DH wonders if it's something we should do despite not being able to afford it really because he grew up with somebody with a truly severe case of Cerebral Palsy.

Molly, I get really bad period cramps, front and back, also. The only thing that helps at all is a heating pad.


----------



## Emsabub

Girls it’s been so long since I last commented here, I’m sorry :(

I know Molly mentions it above I’m not sure who else has but the period pain crampy sort of feeling I can totally relate. The last week or so it’s been sporadic, not sure what BH feel like though because I never had them with my first but I suppose that’s it.

Kiwi we only get two scans in the Uk if everything is all okay. I know my cousin had to have a couple growth scans because of the risk of Pre-E I think.

Missmarple & Kiwi yessss on the fruits! Apart from citrus I agree with you there, it would give me terrible heartburn but the last few days it’s been very rare so I’m guessing baby’s dropped, hopefully!

I’ve read about cord blood banking too, it’s something we really want to do but mainly hospitals in London or Manchester do it so I’m not sure if we can :( which is a real pain. You would’ve thought for something so important to another’s health a lot more places would be able to provide that service. I didn’t realise it was a paid for thing though where you are, that’s a bit unfair.

On the bright side we’re almost nearly there, I know it’s late but belated congratulations to Nova & Lexi <3 So sorry about Tobias, beautiful names for beautiful boys though I’m sure.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> I’ve read about cord blood banking too, it’s something we really want to do but mainly hospitals in London or Manchester do it so I’m not sure if we can :( which is a real pain. You would’ve thought for something so important to another’s health a lot more places would be able to provide that service. I didn’t realise it was a paid for thing though where you are, that’s a bit unfair.
> .

There is public cord banking here, which means anybody can use it that matches, and I think it's free, but I don't think I qualify because they screen the mother for genetic disorders and I've got my blood clot thing. 

I think it would cost us at least $3000 plus a yearly storage fee around $150 to do private cord banking.


----------



## MollyMoon

I'm really into mandarin oranges right now. I'm trying to control my self somewhat lol. Also baby loves Apple juice! She'll bounce around for up to an hour after I have some!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm definitely interested in cord bloof banking. I just feel really bad because they never offered it to me with my girls. I wonder if it's free where I live, I'm definitely going to have to ask about it. If it's not free, I don't think I'd be able to afford to pay for it either :(.

Good news ladies! Cervix is closed, no amniotic fluid is leaking and I passed my 3-hour GD test!! They did tell me that I have a 75% chance of making it further then I did with my last baby born at 34 weeks. That 25% chance of not making it still really scares me.

I'm really bummed out because I'm still not getting notifications for this thread whenever anyone replies. Ever since they changed the layout of the website a couple days ago. I haven't been getting any notifications for my parenting Journal either :shrug:. 

I'm also still addicted to oranges! I do get some heartburn sometimes but I drink some milk to try to calm it. Despite the heartburn, I can't help but eat them. I eat Mandarin and Halo oranges right now. I also have some huge navel oranges for when I'm really in the mood. Still addicted to apples and pickles as well.

I really need to start packing my hospital bag. I wasn't prepared at all with my girls because they were born early. I'm hoping to turn that around this time lol.


----------



## gigglebox

We did not do cord blood banking due to expense. 

I have been wanting oranges more but not craving them too much. Last pregnancy i couldn't get enough orange juice. My fridge never lacked it.

Regarding ultrasounds, 2 is standard here (first at around 12 weeks, second around 21 weeks). I had the extra one as i was on the fence about a TOLAC. The next scan will be to see how big baby is and check my c section scar to see if they even want to risk letting me go into labor. If it looks iffy they'll move my surgery date up a week or so.

I get Braxton hicks all the dang time! They are usually just really uncomfortable but recently some here and there have felt like period cramps. At my ultrasound everything looked good though so doesn't mean anything. I think occasional period cramping is normal.

Kiwi think positive and don't worry about premature birth! Doctors are wrong all the time. The have to give the worst case scenario just to cover their butts.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not getting alerts either :/ i've been trying to "watch" threads and just remember to check the watched threads page.


----------



## Jamers89

So I had a doctors appointment yesterday. Baby boy is measuring a week and a half ahead, and there is a little extra amniotic fluid around him. My doctor didn't seem concerned, but I (stupidly) googled and freaked myself out. I calmed myself down by telling myself that if it had been a problem, my doctor would have said so. But beyond that, he's healthy. He made the nurse work for his heartbeat. You could see my belly shift as he moved away from the doppler


----------



## Wriggley

well i passed my glucose test! so just means i got a massive baby! ahaha


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers89 said:


> So I had a doctors appointment yesterday. Baby boy is measuring a week and a half ahead, and there is a little extra amniotic fluid around him. My doctor didn't seem concerned, but I (stupidly) googled and freaked myself out. I calmed myself down by telling myself that if it had been a problem, my doctor would have said so. But beyond that, he's healthy. He made the nurse work for his heartbeat. You could see my belly shift as he moved away from the doppler

So what's your new due date then?


----------



## Jamers89

MollyMoon said:


> So what's your new due date then?

My due date hasn't changed. I'm still scheduled for induction on January 14th at 39 weeks.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Does your due date change in the US depending on babies rate of growth?

I am also not recieving any alerts for any watched threads, which is rather annoying!


----------



## gigglebox

I think it depends on your doctor regarding a dating scan. Mine does not change the date.

Great news Wrig! Maybe you'll go a little earlier if big babies aren't your norm ;)

Jamers yup stay off the internet! I'm sure if it was of any actual concern he'd have mentioned it.


----------



## Jamers89

Yeah, my doctor doesn't change due dates. The extra fluid is probably due to my diabetes, as well as his larger size. But DH and I were both over 8 pound babies, so I am expecting Jax to be bigger too. 

To all the veteran moms, does baby being head down this early mean he might come early? I asked one of my close friends and she said her son didn't turn head down until 38 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

The reason I'm worriied is because of PPROM. It's already happened once already with my 2nd because my first was born early for unknown reasons. I've been reading and each pregnancy after that the risks go up. I really really want to go full term for my baby. The NICU is hard to go through and I don't want it to happen for a 3rd time :(.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Jamers89 said:


> To all the veteran moms, does baby being head down this early mean he might come early? I asked one of my close friends and she said her son didn't turn head down until 38 weeks.

My babies head was down at my last ultra sound (28 weeks). Don't know if that means it will STAY down.


----------



## MollyMoon

Mines head down too. 

How big is y'alls hospital bag? Not the baby's just yours. I'm just wondering if I'm bringing a too big one or what. Personally I'd rather have extra space even if I don't use it but don't want to look too odd lol

The other day I was loading this page and noticed I was behind so I went to push the next page and accidentally hit 'ignore thread' - do you think that would have happened to any of you not getting notifs?


----------



## gigglebox

Don't think so as i am still "watching" the thread. Maybe there's a setting somewhere for notifications...? 

Kiwi I really hope this one hangs in utero as long as possible for you! I hope I never have to experience nicu. So sorry you've been there twice :(

Jam, I think they still can flip around so head down now doesn't mean much.

Molly I haven't packed yet but last time it wasn't crazy big. I lived in night gowns in the hospital and went home in maternity jeans and a t. The important things for me were contact & glasses stuff and eye drops. Oh and a few pony tail holders. That said if i really needed anything else we were close enough to home that my mom or hubby could get stuff.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

38 more days until my c section. First NST is today.


----------



## gigglebox

What do they do for the NST? Good luck to you!

This pregnancy has absolutely FLOWN by! Can't believe you're just over a month out from delivery :shock:


----------



## Kiwiberry

This pregnancy really has flown by! It feels like just yesterday that I found out! I'm currently gathering all of the things together that I'm going to need for my hospital bag. Waiting on some of the stuff to arrive in the mail. Don't forget nursing pads if you plan to breastfeed ladies! I find that the disposable ones don't leak compared to the cloth ones that you can reuse.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I have a bunch of reusable ones and I hate them...super cumbersome and bulky. Definitely not discreet...and they shift when you sleep.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of reusable ones and I hate them...super cumbersome and bulky. Definitely not discreet...and they shift when you sleep.

I've only ever tried one brand of disposables, the Medela ones. I like how the disposables stick to your bra.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I always got on with Lansinoh disposable breast pads best. I tried other brands but didn't get on with them, often found them too bulky or not as absorbant


----------



## Jamers89

I got a few different types of nursing pads. What brand of pads does everyone use after? My mom said the Always extra heavy overnight are good. I've got to say, not looking forward to all the bleeding. My periods are usually bad because of my PCOS, and I've heard that postpartum bleeding is bad if you have bad periods normally.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I use the always maternity pads (diapers basically). I'm not sure how much different it's going to be having a full-term baby versus having a preemie but they really worked for me in the past.


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers nirsing pads are for your leaky boobies ;) and I also liked the lanolish of those. For pads with ds1 i tried nursing pads and holy canole, it was like wearing a king size pillow between my legs. Ds2 i just used normal heavy flow pads and they did the trick. Just get the "extra long" ones to throw on when you're going to sleep (lol i mean nap). 

I am also not looking forward to the postpartum bleed...ughhhh it lasts forever. And then the first period omg it's like a bloody waterfall!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I used maternity pads for the first few days then moved onto normal heavy sanitary towels. I hate bleeding, towels and all that jazz. Being pregnant and breastfeeding pretty much constantly for years means I have only had 6 AFs I think since June 2014. 
But I will be going on long term contraception after I give birth this time, so not looking forward to a monthly visit from AF!


----------



## Kiwiberry

The regular big period pads never worked for me. I always leaked through them. I seemed to have bled a lot. They did say that I had super thick lining with my girls, so that might have been why. I wasn't told with this baby.


----------



## MollyMoon

Somehow I conveniently got a coupon in the mail for a free full size pack of always discreet boutique. The disposable bladder leak underwear - I'm going to try that and probably get always extra heavy overnight maxi for the first while anyways. I can't stand leaking blood in my sleep! Esp if laying on my back if you know what I mean.
Thanks for the reminder to get nursing pads! I totally forgot! Do you experienced moms find that you use them most of the time or mainly when going out or having company -? 

So I had my ultrasound today and the baby looks good tech said she is 4lbs10oz! And I caught a glimpse of the bpd - I think it's called--and it's estimated I'm 32w5 days so 5 days ahead( I'm 32 wks today.) I wonder how accurate that is in comparison to the Dr's EDD?
OB will be determining the position of the placenta yet again I thought they had concluded it was out of the way. :-k


----------



## gigglebox

Don't put too much stock in size vs. due date. Babies come when they're ready and all different sizes! My first was 4 days late and 9lbs 2oz. My second was 2 days early and 9lbs 6oz! And i knew my EDD both time based on knowing exactly when I ovulated. On a side note if I'm allowed to go full term I am expecting this one to be the biggest yet....

I can't remember what i did with the nursing pads but i think i just had them tucked in my shirt at all times "just in case". I know leaking can be unpredictable...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone!

I'm really bummed I haven't been getting notifications so I'm sorry to not have participated as much as I'd like to have.
AFM my c-section date has been scheduled for Jan 10th early in the morning, I'm slowly getting over this horrid cold and my abdomen is super itchy lately. All other drama is somewhat settling down, but it's really hampered me getting everything ready for the baby and I'm starting to freak just a smidge. How is everyone doing so far?


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Cuddles*: really glad things have started to settle down for you :hugs:. How did it go with your little girl and school bullying?

*gigglebox*: cute little chubby dubby baby :cloud9:.

*MollyMoon*: I use nursing pads constantly. You can leak at anytime and it's not just a small amount. You hear your baby make any noise, you start leaking LOL. Even your boobs getting a little warm to the touch or have a little heat pressed on them, they start leaking. It always seems to happen out in public as well. It can leak right through your clothes. Even when you take a shower or a bath, your boobs will start leaking. Dripping all over the place :haha:.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Cuddles - the notifications are definitely not working and the admins haven't responded to my thread about it. What IS working is "Watched Threads" along the top of the screen. If you click it, you will see a blue dot next to a thread if there are new posts.

Are these the nursing pads people are recommending? Are these disposables way better than the washable kind?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0179BQBP0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Another question, is baby detergent necessary? I use All Free and Clear for our laundry now.

I had my 30 week appointment on Monday and finally saw a doppler! She had a tiny bit of trouble finding baby, then the heartbeat was 142, which has been pretty consistent. My "fundal height" was 30 too so normal. We are probably inducing in 9 weeks around 1/22! Soooo much to do!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Really glad everything is going well with baby! As for the nursing pads, yep those are the ones. The disposable ones don't leak through, the washable ones leak through pretty bad kind of like clothes would. They also move around a lot when you're sleeping because they don't have the sticky side that can stick to your bra. It's important to have them while you're sleeping because you tend to leak a lot since we lean on our boobs. Any type of pressure or heat could cause you to leak. When you leak it literally drips out a lot. Almost like when you have to turn your faucet on to drip during the winter only faster and more of it.


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies!! I know I havent posted in literally forever but I have been here the entire time following along. I feel like my life is so crazy that I never have 5 minutes to write my own post.

To those with premies you are in my thoughts and prayers i can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. ❤️❤️

Nursing pads I have tried them all I feel like and my fav are the lanisoh.. they seem to be the most absorbent. I have super sensitive nipples when they are wet all the time I get some serious pain. I use the breast pads all day everyday, but I will say that because of my sensitivity I will often sleep at night with just a towel underneath me to give the girls a chance to breathe. 

Post partum pads I use the longest heaviest flow always for the first couple weeks, but my lochia has always tapered off fairly quickly. I do bleed for upwards of 6 weeks which sucks, but it's only really heavy for a week or two. 

AFM I am 33 weeks which I crazy to me. This pregnancy is flying by. Everyone thinks I'm gonna be early but I am determined to have a January baby I am measuring about a week ahead,but I did with my boys as well.

Hope every one is doing well I'm gonna try to keep posting more often and actually keeping up with things


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Kiwi: thanks for asking about that :) So far things appeared to have mellowed out. Granted the kids are on an insane week off for Thanksgiving so I still haven't had enough time to see if things really are getting better. However Dd1 hasn't been having as bad a reaction to school when she did go for the few days before the holiday vacation, and my friend has told me her daughter, who is Dd1's bestie that her daughter isn't playing with the bully and is standing up for my Dd1 when the other child is being mean. So hopefully this will at least ease what remaining issues are going on since the teachers are 'not aware' of any issues. Definitely not a fan of the bullies mom though, she still insists it's my Dd1 who is ' goading her child' and is the true bully. I honestly don't even bother with her anymore since she unfortunately lacks talking like a civil adult to find out what issues really are taking place and working together to resolve the issue vs taking her child's word over evidence and facts. The mother is a bit of a bully herself *rolls eyes* as my best friend has notified me she talks trash about me and my Dd1 whenever she schedules these 'secret' playdates with the other mothers and mutual friends of Dd1, I've only had a playdate with her once so these are ungrounded gossip/trash talks. ( fine by me, I've enough drama lol) The other mom's pretty much won't tolerate that so Karma's working how it does best.

Marple: I ought to do that! it's a shame the admins are not addressing it, or at the very least letting you know they are working on the error. I also need to stock up on the disposable pads omg! Kiwi is totally right lol! I remember soaking the bed and the husband being all sorts of grumpy about it! I've never seen him so eager to sleep on the couch ever lol! As for the detergent I think any unscented gentle type would be good, I just get the Dreft since it is always in stock when I go to the store just in case of perfume or sensitive skin allergies.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss yes those are the nursing pads! I knew i was getting the name wrong :haha: 

Detergent...I used the organic scent free stuff at first and then eventually test the waters with regular detergent maybe s couple weeks later. Not sure if i'll do that this time but i will stay away from scented stuff.

Country hey lady! What's been keeping you busy? I agree, fastest pregnancy yet! So how big were your other kids? Did you go into labor early with them?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my fellow American mamas! 

If ever there were a day to be thankful for maternity pants, that day is at hand. ;)

Thanks for the answers on the nursing pads and detergent.


----------



## Jamers89

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm ready to eat all the dressing and mashed potatoes!


----------



## gigglebox

Happy thanksgiving! Or in our case, turducken! Never had it before. I love duck so basically picked it out and ate that lol. Had some sides too but had filled up on appetizers first so wasn't too terribly hungry for the main meal...oh well I'm sure we'll get to take home leftovers!

What is everyone's favorite dish? I love our family's ambrosia and i am a sucker for sweet potato casserole with marshmallows. Sadly tonight's version was topped with pecans


----------



## Jamers89

I absolutely love cornbread dressing. My mom makes it from scratch and I look forward to it each year. I also love mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## MollyMoon

Im guessing American dressing is Canadian stuffing? I can never get enough stuffing and cranberry sauce. Mmmm


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Im guessing American dressing is Canadian stuffing? I can never get enough stuffing and cranberry sauce. Mmmm

I call it stuffing also, but technically if you don't stuff it in the bird, it's called dressing. :)

I prefer it baked on the side, partly because I like the top to get crispy.

I ate at my aunt's house, so today I'm roasting a turkey breast and making mashed potatoes and gravy and stuffing and serving with the cranberry mold I made yesterday. Happy camper. ;)


----------



## Jamers89

It might be a regional thing too. Everyone I know around here calls it dressing. But whatever you call it, it is delicious! 

We have dinner at my in-laws this afternoon, so I'm looking forward to more delicious food, and so is little man


----------



## gigglebox

I am so sad...I was sent home with no leftovers at all :cry: that's like some sort of broken rule!!! I am sad I will have to go make my own stuff now. I was too full from appetizers to get my fill of the main dishes...and as someone on here said, "food is all us pregnant women have"!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> I am so sad...I was sent home with no leftovers at all :cry: that's like some sort of broken rule!!! I am sad I will have to go make my own stuff now. I was too full from appetizers to get my fill of the main dishes...and as someone on here said, "food is all us pregnant women have"!

ha! that's true! I don't expect leftovers as I'm grateful they did all the work of cooking and cleaning and invited a bunch of people to their home. That's why I make my own feast on Friday or Saturday every year, plus I get to make things exactly how I like them, mom's cranberry sauce, etc. I should say they did give me a small bag of turkey to bring home to my very sick cat though, which was nice. My little siamese girl got a lion cut at the groomer and it made me realize how skinny she has become (she has bad kidneys so I knew she was sick) and the stress of the grooming made her not eat for two days. We all hate the haircut but she had bad mats, she looks like a shorn sheep now. My poor little baby.

This year it turns out my turkey breast was cajun-seasoned and it kind of ruined it for me! waaaah! I wish I had gotten a plain one.

Now excuse me, I'm off to make my pumpkin pie and stop complaining. ;)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hope everyone's holiday went well! We had a very lackidaisy lazy get together, set up the tree while we had helping hands to move furniture and stuffed ourselves with Ham, trimmings and pie :D

AFM my results came back from the glucose test, all is good with the exception that I'm a little anemic. That would explain why I am so lethargic and tired all the time lately, but on the plus side it's not on a serious level that an extra iron supplement can't fix. For those ladies who are having c-sections what is a good brand of post partum support undies to go by? I've been browsing Amazon but I'm really nervous about them not being up to par for the support I'll need. Any suggestions? :)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Cuddle, I've been anemic (mildly) for a couple months now I think, and all the iron supplement is doing is maintaining my levels, not increasing them. The doctor says that fine, she's not worried about it. I take the SlowFe although I'll admit I don't take it with the vitamin C rich drink such as OJ that is recommended. I'm lucky to remember to take it at all, with water.


----------



## NovaStar

Cuddlebug I had a csection this time and I got a belly band and support underwear. I loved the belly band. I had it in the hospital and I put it on immediately after my csection, it helped a lot. It doesn’t keep you from being in pain but it gives good support and made me feel a little better.

Belly Band Link in Amazon

I got THESE undies for immediately after the csection and they were great. Size up. I got small and they are super tiny. Mediums were good...I was about 130lbs and mediums were snug but in a good way. I also ordered two packs because I wore them everyday for weeks.

Once I healed a bit and my surgical glue flaked off, I switched to THESE panties. But I hated them when I still had the glue because they rubbed on the edges of the glue and it felt SOOO weird. But I love them now. 

I also suggest a pregnancy pillow if you don’t already have one. I lugged mine everywhere for support on the couch and in bed. Super comfy. I’m now 9 weeks post-partum and pretty much back to normal. Thank goodness. I took a long time to heal. I had to have a funky csection because I was so early, I’m sure you’ll heal much faster.


----------



## MollyMoon

NovaStar said:


> Cuddlebug I had a csection this time and I got a belly band and support underwear. I loved the belly band. I had it in the hospital and I put it on immediately after my csection, it helped a lot. It doesn’t keep you from being in pain but it gives good support and made me feel a little better.
> 
> Belly Band Link in Amazon
> 
> I got THESE undies for immediately after the csection and they were great. Size up. I got small and they are super tiny. Mediums were good...I was about 130lbs and mediums were snug but in a good way. I also ordered two packs because I wore them everyday for weeks.
> 
> Once I healed a bit and my surgical glue flaked off, I switched to THESE panties. But I hated them when I still had the glue because they rubbed on the edges of the glue and it felt SOOO weird. But I love them now.
> 
> I also suggest a pregnancy pillow if you don’t already have one. I lugged mine everywhere for support on the couch and in bed. Super comfy. I’m now 9 weeks post-partum and pretty much back to normal. Thank goodness. I took a long time to heal. I had to have a funky csection because I was so early, I’m sure you’ll heal much faster.

Glad you are well-- how's little one doing?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Cuddle, I've been anemic (mildly) for a couple months now I think, and all the iron supplement is doing is maintaining my levels, not increasing them. The doctor says that fine, she's not worried about it. I take the SlowFe although I'll admit I don't take it with the vitamin C rich drink such as OJ that is recommended. I'm lucky to remember to take it at all, with water.

I found a brand called Feosol that doesn't require the OJ or any vitamin rich drink to go with it, I'd never have known about drinking OJ with iron vitamins, so I'm glad I brought it up! I'm really bad at remembering to take vitamins too, and with the huge chunk the High risk center wants me to take, I really am not so good at keeping on top of them ( baby asprin, vitamin b25, extra folic acid on top of perinatals and now iron pills) So far baby is doing great though, so a few forgetful times doesn't seem to have done any harm. Has your lethargy or tiredness lessened at all once you started taking the iron supplements?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Cuddlebug I had a csection this time and I got a belly band and support underwear. I loved the belly band. I had it in the hospital and I put it on immediately after my csection, it helped a lot. It doesn’t keep you from being in pain but it gives good support and made me feel a little better.
> 
> Belly Band Link in Amazon
> 
> I got THESE undies for immediately after the csection and they were great. Size up. I got small and they are super tiny. Mediums were good...I was about 130lbs and mediums were snug but in a good way. I also ordered two packs because I wore them everyday for weeks.
> 
> Once I healed a bit and my surgical glue flaked off, I switched to THESE panties. But I hated them when I still had the glue because they rubbed on the edges of the glue and it felt SOOO weird. But I love them now.
> 
> I also suggest a pregnancy pillow if you don’t already have one. I lugged mine everywhere for support on the couch and in bed. Super comfy. I’m now 9 weeks post-partum and pretty much back to normal. Thank goodness. I took a long time to heal. I had to have a funky csection because I was so early, I’m sure you’ll heal much faster.

Thank you so much for sharing these links! I was getting so frustrated about brand comparison stories that it just made it all the more difficult for me to choose. I've had 2 c-sections prior but it's been long enough for me to have forgotten how the healing process is and how painful things are. I have a c shaped pregnancy pillow, do you think that will do the trick or should I look for another shape for after the c-section? I'm really happy to hear you are back to normal, I'm really hoping with how chaotic and active my house is going to be around Allie's delivery that the healing won't be strained. How is little Cleo doing?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

cuddlebugluv said:


> I found a brand called Feosol that doesn't require the OJ or any vitamin rich drink to go with it, I'd never have known about drinking OJ with iron vitamins, so I'm glad I brought it up! I'm really bad at remembering to take vitamins too, and with the huge chunk the High risk center wants me to take, I really am not so good at keeping on top of them ( baby asprin, vitamin b25, extra folic acid on top of perinatals and now iron pills) So far baby is doing great though, so a few forgetful times doesn't seem to have done any harm. Has your lethargy or tiredness lessened at all once you started taking the iron supplements?

Yes I have had the most energy the third trimester although I am getting much less sleep.


----------



## NovaStar

Cuddlebug yea the c shaped pillow will be perfect! That’s what I have and it’s been great. 

Cleo is doing amazingly well. She’s 9 weeks old now and still under 2 lbs but the doctors aren’t concerned. She has all lines out, no IV or PICC line and only gets a few meds like lasics to help with fluid build up. She’s strong and healthy and feisty. We got to hold her for the first time last week and she loves to be cuddled. She also graduated from the ventilator and is on the CPAP. I’m just so proud of her. I can’t wait until she comes home. It’ll be awhile yet, but things are going very good. She just needs to grow.


----------



## NovaStar

Here’s Cleo’s two month photo. We do one each month with the lamb to compare her size and growth.


----------



## Wriggley

Oh my gosh nova she is precious and so strong! What a little beauty


----------



## cuddlebugluv

NovaStar said:


> Here’s Cleo’s two month photo. We do one each month with the lamb to compare her size and growth.
> 
> View attachment 1048928

Oh my goodness! What a cutie! I'm so happy to hear she is strong and growing! I love the growing lamb concept. Super happy for you!


----------



## Jamers89

Cleo is absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad she is doing so well! 

I found out today that I have early onset preeclampsia. I'm off work now, and am not allowed to do much around the house. I'm just praying I can keep baby boy in for another month when he will be full term.


----------



## MollyMoon

Cleo is so very sweet! What a strong baby <3

Jamers what were your symptoms for early onset?


----------



## Jamers89

Elevated blood pressure despite medication to control it, and protein in my urine. Other than that, I feel great. 

I'm scared that he is going to come preterm. I just want him healthy.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Is there any treatment for it besides rest, Jamers?

Glad to see little Cleo doing so well!


----------



## Jamers89

Bed rest and a very low sodium diet, which I've been following my whole pregnancy. 

DH has been such a sweetheart about it. He is calling our couch my "throne", and is treating me like an absolute queen. It's kind of nice to be pampered like that


----------



## MollyMoon

I borderline failed my glucose but ob said I should pass the 2 hr. Also need to go in for blood work as I'm really itchy at night.

Last ultrasound shows placenta is in the clear we are ok for normal delivery [-o&lt;
Jamers I heard rest is the best thing for that


----------



## gigglebox

Cleo is a beauty, how wonderful she is doing well! What a little fighter! What milestones does she have to hit to come home? And yay for getting to hold her now!

Jamers I am so sorry to hear that! I hate feeling like a ticking timebomb. I hope the rest helps stave off any more symptoms.

This seems to be the thread of gestational complications :roll: I officially have gestational thrombocytopenia, and my dr suspects it may actually be immune thrombocytopenia, meaning I always havenlow blood platelets even outside of pregnancy :( I will just keep geeting blood testing even after pregnancy to confirm diagnosis. In the meantime, my levels are currently at 113 and if they get down to 100 before delivery I will have to deliver under general anesthesia as a spinal block has increased risk of permanent paralysis :shock: so any positive energy and prayers are appreciated! I am just praying my numbers don't go any lower and that my delivery is uncomplicated!


----------



## MollyMoon

Giggle yeah it seems not many of us are getting it easy around here. But not to loose faith right! Is there anything the Dr said you can do to keep your levels in check?


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Jamers: super hoping with fingers crossed little man will stay as long as possible! I'm also happy to hear your hubs is taking great care, that always makes me happy to hear.

Giggle: I hope and pray that your numbers don't go lower but rise instead. Best of luck 100%

afm: I have to wait a little longer to get the iron pills till payday, I can't wait to feel better and that this lethargy goes away after because it doesn't feel good and I keep getting frustrated that I can't keep up with anything house related or my kiddo well at all. Friday I get my 3rd tri ultrasound, so hopefully everything is going well and I get to see my little snow bunny in 3D to see how much she's grown. Some good news though! My Dd1 made it into the charter school! I'm super excited for her and can't wait to see how she does come Kindergarten <3 She's a little grumpy at me since we had to get her 4 year shots today but the good in that is she was a champ and scored an elsa doll for doing so good and not fighting the dr about them, she was such a big girl!

I really pray and hope everything goes well for everyone, I know I've only got a tiny bit of anemia so hearing of everyone's hard time makes me want to root all the more harder for everyone to get better and have an easier time as we wait out the last few months. * throws good luck vibes everywhere*


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, sounds like we have opposite problems. I clot too much and you too little. Too bad we can't do some blood sister thing and cure us both! 

Cuddle, while you're waiting for your iron pills, try to eat beef and/or spinach and/or dried apricots. All iron rich foods.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> Giggle, sounds like we have opposite problems. I clot too much and you too little. Too bad we can't do some blood sister thing and cure us both!
> 
> Cuddle, while you're waiting for your iron pills, try to eat beef and/or spinach and/or dried apricots. All iron rich foods.

Thank you MsMarple, when my energy is up a little more I'll get a hold of some of those food stuffs *hugs* I didn't even think to look up anything food related lol, I'm really out of it today.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks all :hugs: everyone has a battle, right?

Cuddle my iron was low on last check and pills helped me tremendously. No idea if the numbers will reflect that but i figure it doesn't matter as the proof is in the pudding! Before that I was needing naps nearly daily and sometimes could barely function in the mornings--not easy to overcome with a crazy toddler! Now I rarely nap and haven't felt that run down since supplements. Hope you have success with them!

Molly she said there was nothing I could do myself :roll: I am still trying some diet changes though. Medically speaking I can take steroids if the get too low and if they get critically low they can do a platelet transfusion. Right now I am not anywhere near that, thank God, but steroids are a possibility if I get to that 100 range :/ 

Miss what kind of precautions, if any, do you have to take for increased platelets in pregnancy?


----------



## MollyMoon

Forgot to mention Blackstrap Molasses is known to have high iron as well but not everyone can stomach it.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> Forgot to mention Blackstrap Molasses is known to have high iron as well but not everyone can stomach it.

I will definitely take your word on how much better you feel after taking iron, I honestly can't wait to feel better and able to keep up better, especially with super active toddler lol ;) ooh molasses! my mom would laugh at me if she saw me taking a spoon full of that as she used to threaten me with it when I gave her a bad time as a little kid XD


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hello everyone! Been doing ok over here. Had my 32 week check yesterday and this little man is still breech, hopefully he turns in time, she said he has another month to cooperate lol. Fingers crossed he does, but other than that he is doing great!!


----------



## gigglebox

W8 what a great update! I hope he cooperates for you. Definitely research how to naturally convince them to turn. If you find any good tips let me know! I've got a transverse baby on board :roll: but i'm not too concerned since i am 99% sure I'm going forward with the csection.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, I don't think I have increased platelets with my disorder, I think potential DVT clots are caused by something else, a couple of proteins that don't bond properly to prevent clot formation.

Your message made me look at the patient portal history and I see that my platelets have also been dropping throughout pregnancy. They are still above yours and above normal, and I hope they stay there! Not sure if mine are dropping because that's normal in pregnancy or as a side effect of my blood thinner shot (lovenox).

DH says I should stop reading about this stuff and let my doctor worry about it for me. ;)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Anyone else dealing with bloody noses? Ugh, I’m so over it.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Anyone else dealing with bloody noses? Ugh, I’m so over it.

No bloody nose here, but I should have bought stock in the Always pantiliner company.


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> No bloody nose here, but I should have bought stock in the Always pantiliner company.

Me too:dohh:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Felt so guilty for leaving work yesterday, it’s the first time I’ve had to this whole pregnancy (or really since I started) I was having what I assume was Braxton Hicks every 7-10 minutes for a couple of hours. Definitely made trying to do med pass very difficult because I had to keep stopping, almost went to L&D but I went home drank some water and rested and they stopped. This shall make these next few weeks of work interesting if it keeps happening, I’m a nurse and always on my feet so hopefully I can survive a few more weeks at least. 
Hope you all are well


----------



## MissMarpleFan

How long were the contractions? I don’t think I’ve had these yet, unless it’s possible to confuse BH with baby hiccups.


----------



## Wriggley

I’ve been getting a lot of brackton hicks this last couple of weeks too


----------



## MollyMoon

Miss- they fee like stomach is really tight . Like rock hard. At least mine do

I get BH alot too. 99 % of the time when I'm moving around alot. Plus random period type cramps w/ back cramps. But they're not consistent enough to time. Ive had them since 28 weeks. 
Plus baby feels lower now.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss your hubby has good advice :haha: I am done looking at the internet! I'm just going to try and push the negative thoughts out of my mind until it's actually an issue. 

Uggghhhhh Braxton hicks!!! They are so annoying. For me they feel light rock hard tightening all over my belly and they make it harder to breathe (like my uterus is squishing my lungs). 

Baby has also be digging his feet into my right side, enough to cause pain that feels like my skin is going to split! I think he finally moved yesterday but he started headbutting or punching my cervix. It's very jolting and unpleasant! My friend used to call that "lightning crotch" :rofl: definitely feels like a shock!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh forgot to mention my platelets went from 113 last month to 120 yesterday :thumbup: i pray they stay up! If i get 100 or below they will try to boost it with steroids but at 100 or less I will be put under for a c section. Hope they continue to rise!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Well sounds like I'm just not having BH.. I get lots of sessions of either hiccups or simply super-active baby kicking and punching over and over again, usually when I'm trying to sleep. I've had times where I felt something sort of like period cramps, but not too often. 

But I've never had this feeling like my stomach "tightened" for a while. I guess I'll know it when it happens!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Is anyone experiencing some serious aches in the pelvic floor and inner hip joints? I feel like my legs are being spread apart from the inside out and it's super uncomfy.


----------



## MollyMoon

cuddlebugluv said:


> Is anyone experiencing some serious aches in the pelvic floor and inner hip joints? I feel like my legs are being spread apart from the inside out and it's super uncomfy.

Yes:hi: I was actually up at 2am with those pains and I saw your post lol was too tired to reply tho. The pain woke me up and I couldn't figure out what I was feeling was like pain beside the cervix area and I think cause baby has dropped. It's funny- well not actually funny that we both have that and our due date is the same.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Yes:hi: I was actually up at 2am with those pains and I saw your post lol was too tired to reply tho. The pain woke me up and I couldn't figure out what I was feeling was like pain beside the cervix area and I think cause baby has dropped. It's funny- well not actually funny that we both have that and our due date is the same.

I've been having outer right hip pain for weeks, but not inner.

My mom always says I "dropped" early but I was still born 3 weeks late! ouchy wouchy! I guess they wouldn't let anybody go 3 weeks overdue nowadays.


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> I've been having outer right hip pain for weeks, but not inner.
> 
> My mom always says I "dropped" early but I was still born 3 weeks late! ouchy wouchy! I guess they wouldn't let anybody go 3 weeks overdue nowadays.

Wow! 3 weeks overdue is a long 
time Esp nowadays. How much did you weigh?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Wow! 3 weeks overdue is a long
> time Esp nowadays. How much did you weigh?

7 lbs, 14oz.


----------



## MollyMoon

you weren't so huge but a good size 
I'm not sure about how early or late I was but I was 8 lbs 6oz.

I think my due date is wrong actually. Cause my I had a period on Feb 27 - what I marked on my calendar - and nothing in March but a little spotting around April 9 which could have been implantation. Mind you I was on my third month off birth control but I was still having periods on time till March.
If I'm right I would be approx 39 wks according the Feb Lmp. I just don't know.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

You could be popping any minute then Molly! But I thought they based the due date on some of the early ultrasound measurements?


----------



## MollyMoon

Yea I thought so too but I was just looking at my calendar and realized when I thought I was having a period on April 9 it was light spotting that didn't last 1 day so the date of lmp which I gave the Dr. could be wrong. I was in such shock that I was actually pregnant--I only went in to see the doctor for a 'cold' that wouldn't go away lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

How were the size measurements at your last ultrasound? Did they think baby was ahead? Maybe you should call the nurse and let her know all this! I hate surprises. ;)


----------



## MollyMoon

They didn't say I was ahead at all.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MollyMoon said:


> Yes:hi: I was actually up at 2am with those pains and I saw your post lol was too tired to reply tho. The pain woke me up and I couldn't figure out what I was feeling was like pain beside the cervix area and I think cause baby has dropped. It's funny- well not actually funny that we both have that and our due date is the same.

OMG that's right! we are DD buddies <3 I really feel you girl, that feeling is NOT fun, and walking around feels so awkward, it made me wonder if that is how a chicken feels before laying lol! I had my third tri ultrasound today and the doctor said it was normal, she's kind of dropped yet not enough to be of any concern, which was a relief since I kinda did a no no and googled what was going on...the internet is not a nice place sometimes ^^; I'm sorry you are losing sleep though, I hope you're able to nap or rest to recoup.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

MissMarpleFan said:


> I've been having outer right hip pain for weeks, but not inner.
> 
> My mom always says I "dropped" early but I was still born 3 weeks late! ouchy wouchy! I guess they wouldn't let anybody go 3 weeks overdue nowadays.

oh man! our moms sure had it a lot trickier for sure, thankfully they don't let babies go the 3 weeks. My son was 2 weeks overdue and my OB at the time had me induced/ emergency c-section because the poor love got stuck since he had a huge growth spurt during that time.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Had a great day today, I'm actually buzzing with energy since I got to see my LO today and her big sister for the first time got to see an ultrasound! <3 Allie is doing great, she's 5 pounds and some ounces, was asleep the whole time and has some serious full lips I am totally jelly over XD, she also has her daddy's nose! It looks squished only because her hand was over her face while she was sleeping, which is something she and her big brother share <3. As I mentioned earlier, I asked my doc about the aches but he see's no sign of her dropping to the point of concern and the cervix is still intact, just third tri growing pains. Still, waddling like a turkey who'se ridden a horse isn't that great a feeling lol. Her big sister got to join me today, she did good up until they started looking at Allie's heart and then her big sister started to whine and get uncomfortable, but after a bit she calmed down and was super interested in what the tech was doing at her station.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Wow, what a cutie! I'm getting jealous of the 4D ultrasounds I'm seeing, but I still think I want to wait till she's born.

_I think_. LOL.


----------



## MollyMoon

Yeah those 4d are really good. I wish the u/s Techs here would spend a few more seconds or minutes to just show me baby's profile a little better. Hes always rushed but it's not like there's a huge lineup behind me waiting. Usually I don't see anyone who's after me.
I guess it's making more suspense lol


----------



## NovaStar

Giggle - Cleo has to be able to 1) eat from a bottle without issues 2) need only 1% oxygen or none at all 3) pass the “care seat test” where she has to sit in a car seat for an hour without her stats swinging at all. They’re looking for normal newborn stability basically. Cleo also graduated from the CPAP oxygen machine to the nasal cannula (the green tube going into her nose). Huge milestone.

Our 5 year old finally got to meet and hold her baby sister the other day. And we are going back to our home state! We’ve been in a different state bc they thought Cleo was going to need surgery but she didn’t! We’ve been away from home for 9 weeks. Cleo is 10 weeks old and weighs 2lbs 3oz which is fantastic for her! We’re happy with her amazing progress. I would have been 34 weeks now. But instead I have a 2 month old.


----------



## gigglebox

What a precious photo!!! I love the updates. She is such a steong little lady already, I bet you see that trait throughout her life. Also I can't believe it's been 10 weeks already! I'm sure the time is moving slow for you though. Regardless, if she is doing so well then hopefully it's not long until she passes all her tests and comes home <3


----------



## MollyMoon

NovaStar said:


> Giggle - Cleo has to be able to 1) eat from a bottle without issues 2) need only 1% oxygen or none at all 3) pass the “care seat test” where she has to sit in a car seat for an hour without her stats swinging at all. They’re looking for normal newborn stability basically. Cleo also graduated from the CPAP oxygen machine to the nasal cannula (the green tube going into her nose). Huge milestone.
> 
> Our 5 year old finally got to meet and hold her baby sister the other day. And we are going back to our home state! We’ve been in a different state bc they thought Cleo was going to need surgery but she didn’t! We’ve been away from home for 9 weeks. Cleo is 10 weeks old and weighs 2lbs 3oz which is fantastic for her! We’re happy with her amazing progress. I would have been 34 weeks now. But instead I have a 2 month old.
> 
> View attachment 1049393


So sweet... the two girls sure look alike! Still praying for baby and hope you can bring her home asap:kiss:


----------



## cuddlebugluv

msMarple: Thank you! To be honest it was because sammi (dd1) was starting to freak out about seeing her little sister's heart and thought her sister was 'inside out' that the tech switched to a 4D profile to show her that the baby was ok and not 'inside out' which I thought was super nice of her to have done, otherwise I probably wouldn't have gotten one since the regular ultrasound profile was good as it was. 4d's are totally fun, but waiting to see them makes it even more special too <3

Molly: I'm sorry your tech rushes you :( when you schedule do you think if you ask them to make a note of you wanting a better profile they would do that for you? especially if there is no wait after your scheduled time. My OB rushes me in and out like crazy, so fast that I can't even think of what questions I want to ask her so I can understand the frustration behind the rushing.

Nova: your girls are so cute! I'm super happy to hear that Cleo is doing so good <3


----------



## gigglebox

For those who have done 4d scans, did you find baby looked "that" similar when born? I am having an ultrasound at 36 weeks and figured I'd ask but wasn't sure if it was worth asking. I like the idea of being surprised to see him when he's "here" but also thought it might be cool to try 4d. I never had it with the other kids (except early on).


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> So sweet... the two girls sure look alike! Still praying for baby and hope you can bring her home asap:kiss:

Yes they do! Cute picture!


----------



## cuddlebugluv

I tried finding her baby pictures and had a hard time locating them easily, but here is a comparison of my Dd1's 4d ultrasound and her at the age of 1-2. The resemblance is very strong and my DS's 4d ultrasound and comparison is very spot on too :) I hope this helps you with your decision making on the 4d :)


----------



## cuddlebugluv

gigglebox said:


> For those who have done 4d scans, did you find baby looked "that" similar when born? I am having an ultrasound at 36 weeks and figured I'd ask but wasn't sure if it was worth asking. I like the idea of being surprised to see him when he's "here" but also thought it might be cool to try 4d. I never had it with the other kids (except early on).

I meant to hit the reply button earlier, but I posted some comparisons of my kiddo's and their 4d ultrasounds to hopefully help you decide :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here is DD2's 4d ultrasound comparison to after she's born. She still looks very similar at 2 years old!! Especially her eyes, cheeks, and lips! I also added pictures of DD1. They saw Santa on Saturday!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> Here is DD2's 4d ultrasound comparison to after she's born. She still looks very similar at 2 years old!! Especially her eyes, cheeks, and lips! I also added pictures of DD1. They saw Santa on Saturday!!
> 
> View attachment 1049562
> View attachment 1049563
> View attachment 1049565

Wow is it ever accurate! The way she looked at Santa is priceless lol like who is this 
guy :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Look at all your adorable kiddos!!! That bottom right with Santa is especially cute!

I still haven't decided on 4d but probably will go for it because why not? No extra charge.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Look at all your adorable kiddos!!! That bottom right with Santa is especially cute!
> 
> I still haven't decided on 4d but probably will go for it because why not? No extra charge.

I'd say yes if they offered it at the doctor's office, but nobody's mentioned it. I think you have to go to one of those specialty places around here. I've got a regular ultrasound tomorrow though, can't wait to find out how big she is now!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I had a scan today, baby measuring 4lb 11oz so I'm expecting her to be similar size to my last baby(she was born 8lb 12oz at 40+4). Although this baby was measuring 95th centile on head circumference today, I'm hoping it was just an awkward angle:shock:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I had a scan today, baby measuring 4lb 11oz so I'm expecting her to be similar size to my last baby(she was born 8lb 12oz at 40+4). Although this baby was measuring 95th centile on head circumference today, I'm hoping it was just an awkward angle:shock:

I was told 85th percentile yesterday and 4lbs 13oz! She said the head isn’t that big, she’s long and has a big belly. Oy vey.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> I was told 85th percentile yesterday and 4lbs 13oz! She said the head isn’t that big, she’s long and has a big belly. Oy vey.

We will be expecting similar size babies then! My little lady is the opposite, legs are 68th centile, abdomdn 74th, and head 95th! Do you have any more scans?


----------



## countryblonde

I'm jealous of all your extra scans! I haven't seen seen bubs since like 25 weeks! I likely won't even have another one... Oh well.. only 5ish weeks to go!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

5 weeks, that's crazy countryblonde. Not long at all!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> We will be expecting similar size babies then! My little lady is the opposite, legs are 68th centile, abdomdn 74th, and head 95th! Do you have any more scans?

Yeah she said I’ll probably get a scan every time! That means I’m going to get some big bills in January when my deductible starts over... (but baby being born will cost more than deductible anyway...)

I go back in 2 weeks. It IS nice, country, but probably not worth having the extra health issues for.;)


----------



## gigglebox

In the final stretch now ladies...

And we still don't have a middle name :dohh:

I will have a scan on the 2nd to check size. Looks like we have some big babies on the way!


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> In the final stretch now ladies...
> 
> And we still don't have a middle name :dohh:
> 
> I will have a scan on the 2nd to check size. Looks like we have some big babies on the way!

I know what you mean - We're still not 100% on the first name but there's so much to think about one could get stressed as time ticks on. It's not that I don't care I'm just trying not to panic lmao 

My L/o was 4lbs10oz at 32 wks I'm 34 now but I don't know the percentile have to go back and look at the disk they sent home with me. 

My hormones are getting edgy and a feel myself getting a lil snappy at the SO. I feel bad. He tries. Every time I move around my stomach tightens like BH not to mention the cramps. And exhaustion for no reason topped off with no drive to do much.
Anyone else feeling kinda rough?


----------



## countryblonde

Miss, yes you are right. I know they usually only do extra scans to keep an eye on things.. but it's still so hard to not see them for so long.

Giggle I'm sure you'll come up with one. What's your first name?? And I'm anticipating another biggish baby as we.. would be shocked if she was under 8lbs.... My coworker had her first last week- 11lbs how crazy is that

Molly I've been having BH like crazy..especially if I've done alot. Last night I was actually somewhat concerned as I was feeling more butt pressure too..but I drank a bunch of water and had a good sleep and everything seems okay now... My mom had me at 35 weeks so I always get a little antsy after that point..


----------



## Wriggley

Here in the uk a routine scan at 36 weeks has just been introduced!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I am getting to see my little man briefly just to check position since he has been breech, we don’t see much of him but it’s still nice lol. I’m counting down the days left of work at this point because it’s tough getting through a shift.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

countryblonde said:


> Miss, yes you are right. I know they usually only do extra scans to keep an eye on things.. but it's still so hard to not see them for so long.
> 
> Giggle I'm sure you'll come up with one. What's your first name?? And I'm anticipating another biggish baby as we.. would be shocked if she was under 8lbs.... My coworker had her first last week- 11lbs how crazy is that
> .

Wow, 11 pounds! I hope that's not me. Did your coworker have gestational diabetes or anything?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wriggley said:


> Here in the uk a routine scan at 36 weeks has just been introduced!

Really? Is that across all NHS trusts do you know? Or area specific


----------



## countryblonde

MissMarpleFan said:


> Wow, 11 pounds! I hope that's not me. Did your coworker have gestational diabetes or anything?

Apparently not..but I kinda wonder if they missed it somehow. Doesn't make sense to me any other way, especially because she was right on time.

And did they add the scan at 36 weeks for a specific reason? Maybe to check size and position? I know I was supposed to have one at 41 with my first son but they didn't end up doing it because my non- stress test was fine... I have never had an ultrasound after 20 weeks until this pregnancy


----------



## Jamers89

I have to see a perinatologist because of my preeclampsia, to check to see how baby is growing and that my liver/kidneys are doing OK. I had a scan at 31 weeks, and he was measuring 32+4. I'm not looking forward to the long drive to the doctor, but I am looking forward to another scan. 

We had a nonstress test today, and baby boy passed with flying colors. He kept running from the heartrate monitor (he's a cheeky one :) ) 

I feel absolutely exhausted, and so so sore. The pelvic pain is unreal, it is almost impossible to roll over, walk up stairs, lift my legs to get dressed, just move in general.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Are they expecting you to go 40 weeks, Jamers? Hang in there!


----------



## Jamers89

MissMarpleFan said:


> Are they expecting you to go 40 weeks, Jamers? Hang in there!

Oh no, my doctor has got me scheduled for induction on the 14th, which would be 39+2 for me. I'm just praying I can make it that long.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm feeling "rough" too, finally entered the stage of pelvic pain brought on by sitting or laying for more than a few minutes. Also at the point where rolling over at night is painful and I wake up every time. Despite this being my third pregnancy I have, once again, underestimated the discomfort of the third tri!

I am getting a scan at 36 weeks but that is to check my c section scar and baby's size. He feels comparable to the other boys who were 9.2 and 9.6 lbs...so I expect another big boy!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

It's not that I feel all that bad, but I'm back to morning naps (I'm lucky I can) after DH leaves, because between the big baby moving constantly, my right hip pain, the need to pee every 1-2 hours, and the 2-3 cats sharing my bed now that cold weather is here, I'm still tired come morning! I now have right arm pain to match my right hip pain from the TDAP vaccine I had on Tuesday. I'm sure that will pass soon though...

Today I meet the baby's pediatrician. I hope I have the right list of questions.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I feel you all with the aches and pains when I get up from sitting or laying, plus the first half a minute of walking I'm convinced the baby is going to pop out there and then, the pressure is crazy and my hips freeze up that I have to hold onto something.

I'm moving single handedly (just final checks going through[-o&lt;) in 13 days too which I need to get organized for:wacko:

I can't believe how little time left some of you have, 8 weeks seems ages but I know it'll fly but some of you only have 4-5 weeks left, hasn't it gone fast?! It doesn't feel like we've been in this thread for 6/7 months:saywhat:


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed time is flying!!!

Bbb moving houses? Wow what a big transition to have right now!

Hubby is opening a business in the very near future with a couple guys...I am so excited about the prospect of a successful business but the timing freaks me out! I am having a rough time already keeping up with my 17 month old and with so much time left...i'm just nervous about him working long hours in the start up stage. But you gotta do what you gotta do!

Anyway...
Bbb have you found this pregnancy the most physically difficult or comparable to others?

Miss good luck on your peds appointment!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I have found this pregnancy more physically difficult since I've reached 3rd tri but I am heavier, busier and living on my own with the children this pregnancy!


----------



## Wriggley

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Really? Is that across all NHS trusts do you know? Or area specific

I’m not sure my midwife mentioned it at my last appointment it’s literally just come in


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I loved the pediatrician. She seems very relaxed but not too relaxed, if you know what I mean.

I'm starting to worry (like Molly) that big baby will want to come earlier than my due date and I'm not ready at all!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel you ladies, I can barely put my shoes on without struggling! :haha: I'm half prepared, I have all of the stuff for my hospital bag just need to put it together. I made it past when DD2 was born. I'm so happy about that, I think I might actually go full term but I don't want to jinx myself.

I only have two more Makena shots left. I'm not looking forward to them because they have a shortage on the ones that go right above my butt cheek. So now they have to do them in the back of the arm which hurts really really bad.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

My body doesn't know how to start labour, so I'll likely be induced again! 

Glad you like your pediatrician Miss! 

Congratulations for making it past when Ava was born Kiwi, only 2 weeks and 1 day until your termO:)


----------



## Emsabub

I hope I’m ok to drop back in occasionally girls? I’m still going through so much stuff with my ex and his solicitors for custody arrangements of my first

On the bright side, not long til full term. How have we got so far so fast :yipee:


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> On the bright side, not long til full term. How have we got so far so fast :yipee:

I know it's so fast, I still can't believe I'm pregnant! :wohoo:

34wks4d


----------



## Emsabub

Ahh that bump is so cute!


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb have you always been induced?
Molly such a cute bump! I would love to see everyone's bumps right now!
Miss I speak from experience that size does not ewual an early labor! Are your or hubby big? Me and hubby were both average size babies (i think he was around 8 lbs, i was 7lbs 11oz) yet somehow we make big babies. First was 9lbs 2oz and 4 days overdue. 2nd was 9lbs 6oz and only 2-3 days early. You just never know!
Miss great news about liking the pediatrician. That must be such a relief to get it off your checklist!
Ems hi!!! I KNOW TIME HAS FLOOOOWN!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle oh wow they were big babies! 

This is my 35 week bump :)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

We are not particularly big people - I'm 5'4" and he's 5'9", and we were both 7lbs 14oz babies. Our baby has got a mind of her own on this size thing!

Here's my almost 33 week bump.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss did they give you a prediction on her size at birth? I may be biased but big babies are the best! (That was a lot of b words lol).

I love how different all our bumps are <3 this one is from 31ish weeks (and a couple days I think?)


----------



## Emsabub

No denying that bump giggle! 

I heard somewhere you don’t acthally get much bigger in the last few weeks is that accurate? I can’t actually remember.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely bumps ladies!! :cloud9:

I'm sorry for imposing, I just had to share these pictures of my daughter playing in the snow for the first time. Normally snow doesn't stick here in North Carolina. Here is my beautiful Riya playing in the snow & building a snowman with her Nanny, she takes my breath away <3


----------



## Emsabub

Riya’s so beautiful kiwi!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww kiwi I'm up a state and we got a lot of it too! It was my youngest's first time playing in the snow. He enjoyed it but his snow gear didn't hold up too well...nevertheless he did NOT want to come back in, even after getting snow down his sleeve and neck! This kid loves being outside.

Haha thanks ems! And sadly, no, you WILL still grow in the final weeks despite feeling like it must be impossible!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Miss did they give you a prediction on her size at birth? I may be biased but big babies are the best! (That was a lot of b words lol).

I don't think they want to give me anything to worry about like a prediction! LOL.

I hope you're right. :D


----------



## W8tingforbaby

33 weeks and can’t wait to have this little man!! Doctors appointment this Thursday and can’t wait to see if he has changed position yet, sometimes it feels like he has but we shall see. I feel like I’ll be lucky if I make it to my due date sometimes, I’ve noticed that my mucus plug has been coming out (or at least that’s what I assume it is from what I have read) we shall see......


----------



## MollyMoon

Thanks gals.. Y'all look great too!!
Although I don't look big but I feel things are getting pretty tight in there she's got her head kinda lower in my pelvis but not dropped yet maybe it's just the way I'm carrying b/c she's not too close to my ribs and hasn't been. I get results from my 2hr glucose and liver test on Tuesday. Dr said glucose should be ok cause I was only borderline but I'm wondering about the liver cause I'm super itchy I keep dh up at night scratching.
Kiwi- cute shots! She looks like she's having a great time! 

W8ting- me too I don't think I'll make my due date and I can't help but think what if this is a Christmas or new years baby! And what happens if it is your mucus plug??


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Just checking in- at my last appointment baby was measuring 7lbs and I’m borderline pre-e so I’ve been on bedrest. We’ve been counting down the days until he’s here (17 btw lol).

Due to the type 1 diabetes (and associated insulin resistance) and the pre-e and the broken arm (which prevented me from getting to the gym), I’ve gained almost 100lbs. I’m so huge!

I have another appointment today... ugh.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh you poor thing, I can't imagine the torture of being a gym rat on bed rest! Not long now though and a good chunk of that weight will fall off after birth. Cute bump btw!


----------



## countryblonde

Everyone is looking amazing! I have good days and bad days at this point... Work is becoming exhausting but this is by far our busiest time of year. I keep wondering how I'm gonna make it through Christmas sometimes but I've got 3 more weeks of work until I'm off. 

Dr appointment today. My doc is officially on vacay until 2 days before due date so I have a different doc every appointment until she is back...so not something I love but that's life I guess

I had Christmas photos done of my boys yesterday and my photography friend did a few maternity for me as well...and I'm so in love


----------



## gigglebox

Country that is a seriously beautiful shot! Thanks for sharing! I hope things don't get too miserable for you :( what line of work are you in?

I need to figure out our Christmas card. We didn't get any good family pics this year :/ and I feel like time is running out on cards.


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle thank you for clearing that up :haha: I thought it might’ve been a myth but I had just a bit of hope! I think she’s actually had a growth spurt today :shock: With Christmas cards as well we painted Ava’s hand & foot and made it into a sleigh and reindeer. It looks quite funny actually!

Lovely bump w8ting, have his movements been painful? I think that’s an indicator of if they’ve changed position? Either that or lack of fluid explains the discomfort. 

ER you might be one of the first to have baby in January! Or near January. Also cute bump, once he’s here like giggle said a good bit of weight will come off but who’s worried about weight when there’s a new baby to fuss over :wohoo:

Country I agree with giggle that shot is beautiful, I love that burgundy though it looks so elegant in winter!

36 weeks today girls.. in a bit of disbelief if I’m honest. This is that Christmas card too -


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

2 more weeks you guys... that’s it. It’s so far away!


----------



## gigglebox

Ems that card is so cute!

Ers you poor thing! Hopefully you get some major relief after delivery.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you!

Its currently 00:44am and I’m sat on the living room floor drinking a glass of cold milk to try and get rid of this vile heartburn :( Not allowed anymore antacids because we reached (exceeded) the daily limit, not happy. Especially when I’ve got to be up early to travel to another town tomorrow to speak to some legal people


----------



## RandaPanda

I can't believe how soon these babies are coming! You all are looking fantastic, if not always feeling it! 

Emsabub, I totally overdo it on the antacids - I basically drink Gaviscon


----------



## MollyMoon

Just today I been sneezing like crazy, watery eyes n running stuffy nose on one side? What in the world?
Dh is in the hospital for an ongoing health condition. Kinda stressful but this has never happened to me before so fast with the sneezing etc. It's similar to like seasonal allergies. But we are in snow season here, it's cold outside. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. 
It first started today around noon I was sneezing like 8-10 times a minute, no joke. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Unless it's a cold, I have no idea. Sorry Molly! 

My packing boxes came today but I'm not off to a good start since I can barely walk today due to a bowling ball feeling between my legs and stiff hips! Only 8 days til moving:help:


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb good luck on the move. I can't imagine being this pregnant and having to move!

Molly sounds like a cold, or maybe that pregnancy rhinitis thing? 

Ems & randa hope we have babies with a nice amount of hair! I will be very criois tonsee how well the heartburn vs hair theory holds true. I try to have tums on hand...you can take them in smaller doses which can be enough to relieve the burn. I don't think we have gaviscon here....


----------



## Emsabub

Randa and giggle.. same. I had the gaviscon chewables but they leave such a nasty salty taste I think :( I know I had tons of heartburn last time and Ava had hair, I’m guessing the same will happen again. Time will tell :D 

Molly rhinitis sounds about right? Are you somewhere where hay fever is more often? Then again if it was you’d probably know! Reading back actually you said it’s cold, never mind :oops:

Bbbb does that mean baby’s dropped?! eeek! Here’s hoping for a stress free move!

Nausea seems to have come back, tonight my best friend & I were going to watch Mamma Mia and talk babies, she’s just found out she’s pregnant but instead it’s an early night I think :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh that is so exciting she is pregnant! Is it her first? I was pregnant with a good friend & SIL last time and it was fun (course we were closer in gestation). We are all pregnant again this time but not with the same timing. It hasn't been as fun this time since we all have toddlers, can't meet up for our pregnant food adventures with as much ease :haha:


----------



## Emsabub

I know I can’t wait! It is her first and I’m hoping she has a girl so I have someone to pass all my best things onto.. this one is definitely my last. If I get my own way :haha:
That would’ve been lovely for the first time though, you’ve got all that freedom haven’t you. At least you’ve got each other for support too :)


----------



## gigglebox

Welllll...first time for them, second for me. My first is a fair bit older though (5 year age gap). This one will only be 20 months and some change difference. 2 under 2-- oy vey! What a different experience I'm in for this time!


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! I went to the perinatologist today and boy did I learn a lot! Baby is already 6 pounds! If my blood sugars don't regulate, I may have to deliver at a hospital 3 hours from home to make sure there is a good NICU to take care of baby boy. I've got a good plan of care, and am going to do whatever it takes for him to be OK and for me to deliver at the hospital I planned on delivering at. On the bright side, they've moved up my induction to January 7th, so that is exciting


----------



## madtowngirl

I have my GD ultrasound Friday. I'm worried about how it's going to go. My first came at 36w4d, and we're at 35w3d now....and I've been having Braxton-Hicks contractions. I just hope baby is okay in there.


----------



## gigglebox

Stay positive madtown! I've been having many BH's since before I was even showing, maybe 12 weeks or so? It doesn't mean early labor :hugs: hang in there!

Jamers how exciting! Baby will be here so soon! I hope all goes well with your levels. I'm also trying to modify my diet to optimize my blood platelets. It's hard to sacrifice a diet full of yummy things, especially at the holidays!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle 2 under 2.. it will be a fun experience I’d think! You’ll manage just fine though I’m sure :hugs:

Jamers is that a good weight for 34 weeks?! Sorry I’m clueless when it comes to weights, I’ve never trusted the tickers personally. And your induction is my due date, you’ll probably still go before me :haha:

Madtown Braxton Hicks don’t normally do anything really do they, as long as it isn’t the real thing this one might just go further than your first. 

Is it right for your pelvic bones to feel so sore? All the up & down with my 2 year old probably doesn’t help to be fair!


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately yes, normal! Ugh i hate that pain though! Especially rolling over.

I got a lovely zit right under my belly next to my csection scar. Who gets zits there?! One of those nasty painful ones and right where my panties sit :roll:


----------



## MollyMoon

In pretty rough shape here ladies.
My little sniffles turned out to be bronchitis and a bladder infection to top it off. I'm pretty sure the bladder infection is from not changing my pantiliner enough on these busy days at the hospital with my Dh. Conviently enough L&d is just down the hall from his room so I went there to get checked and got prescription for antibiotics.
Hope you all are well.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Unfortunately yes, normal! Ugh i hate that pain though! Especially rolling over.
> 
> I got a lovely zit right under my belly next to my csection scar. Who gets zits there?! One of those nasty painful ones and right where my panties sit :roll:

It’s probably from excess moisture in the folds of skin, I used to get sores under my boobs. Try using an athletes foot powder with miconazole (zeasorb or lotrimin around here) after your shower, it really helps! Haven’t had one in years.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> In pretty rough shape here ladies.
> My little sniffles turned out to be bronchitis and a bladder infection to top it off. I'm pretty sure the bladder infection is from not changing my pantiliner enough on these busy days at the hospital with my Dh. Conviently enough L&d is just down the hall from his room so I went there to get checked and got prescription for antibiotics.
> Hope you all are well.

Aww.. get better soon! I’m seriously using like 4 of the heavy duty Always extra long liners per day right now, I don’t know how I’d ever even know if my waters were leaking... :shock:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

34 weeks today and also had an appointment with my ob, all is going well and he finally turned and is head down!! Finally lol so glad


----------



## Jamers89

Emsabub said:


> Jamers is that a good weight for 34 weeks?! Sorry I’m clueless when it comes to weights, I’ve never trusted the tickers personally. And your induction is my due date, you’ll probably still go before me :haha:

My doctor estimates that he will be between 8 and 9 pounds, so I think it is actually on the large size. I am type 2 diabetic, so I've also got quite a bit of fluid. They don't want my waters to go spontaneously because it could cause a lot of issues. I've been told that I'm at higher risk for PPROM, but I'm trying not to freak myself out about it. 

Plus, little man is breech again :growlmad: My doctor said he's in an Olympic sized swimming pool, so he probably won't stay head down. I am terrified of a c-section and I just have a feeling that is where I'm going to end up :cry:


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle I’m glad it’s normal but oh my god it’s annoying! It seems to hit when I get up off the floor now too :( I agree with MissMarple on the powder, I used some in the summer and it helped stop pimples in awkward places. Either that or it’s an ingrown hair maybe? 

Molly that’s no good :( hopefully those antibiotics kick in soon and clear things up fast :hugs:

MissMarple lets hope when your waters go it’s an obvious gush, there’s no mistaking that! 

W8ting yay for being head down! 

Jamers he’ll be a little chunk Like you say try not I worry too much about it, there is w risk but it’s not always definitive <3 Being breech though they don’t worry til about 36/37 weeks I think, he’s still got time to do some more somersaults I guess!


----------



## Wriggley

Hi ladies just checking in. 

Life’s a bit hectic here only 1 more week left until maternity kicks in woohoo! 

I literally have no fully functioning limb I have awful carpal tunnel in both hands, sciatica in my left leg and then in the night twice I got an awful cramp in my right calf which had left me feeling like I’ve pulled a muscle. Then on top of that I’ve got my two boys to look after plus working as a gymnastics coach! It’s so hard but one more week to push through and il have a little relief


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers I hope things don't come to a c section for you but if it happens, your mindfulness for little one will put your fears of surgery aside and you just go into "ok let's do this" mode i think. At least that's how it was for me and ds1. Ds2 was another story as i was in labor for 34 hours, then pushed for 2 hours before taken back for emergency cs. That sucked and I was a mess. 

Yikes Molly!!! I hope you recover quickly!

W8 yay!!! Locked and loaded!

Miss I guess I'll be thankful for small boobs :haha: I think this may actually be an ingrown hair situation.


----------



## gigglebox

Ems goodness woman what are you doing sitting on the floor?! How do you get back up? :haha: 

Wrig I am so sorry you are having all these issues! 

I imagine we're all getting quite uncomfortable now but the end is in sight!


----------



## Emsabub

Wriggley that week will fly by! Then a lovely long holiday.. sort of. Hopefully free of pain too if you get a good rest. 

Giggle it’s because my lovely first born can be quite demanding and keeps telling me ‘mom.. in tent!’ So it’s a get on the floor and hope you don’t get beached situation :haha: 

Did anyone else’s kids say mom instead of mummy?! She’s also learnt to open the stair gate on her bedroom door.. luckily we live in a flat but I hope she doesn’t do it when the health visitor comes next week eeeek


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Is everyone fully prepared and purchased everything they need now?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I think I’m ready and the baby’s area is all ready and clothes are all washed!! Now just impatiently waiting lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, plenty of reason to be happy for small boobs! lol. You don't want my shoulder pain.

I am waiting to buy some important stuff till I see what some family members send for Christmas, so long as baby doesn't come extra early I won't live to regret this choice! What I really need to get done this month is declutter baby's room which is half baby's room and half still full of my junk (books, sporting equipment, etc) that I stored in there when it was my spare room. The main furniture is in place, but missing the changing table pad, crib mattress and sheets, baby monitor, and bassinet for our room, which a kind but bossy friend chastised me today is a HUGE waste of money. [-X[-X

DH wants her to sleep in our room for a while because that's what they said at the parenting classes, and he thinks the nurses know a lot more than I do, that's for sure. Also it's only $45 and it has a zip cover that will keep my nosy kitties out. All knowing friends are so great, right? :-({|=


----------



## gigglebox

Ems lol! I did ds2's diaper change on the floor today then just sat there like...hmm...how am i going to get up? :rofl: Also ds1 said "mommy", ds2 says "mama" but only randomly, not to actually call me -.- he says "papa" to call his favorite grandparent though. Makes me feel a bit snubbed :haha:

Bbb i got a "wild hair" to organize this past weekend...spent Sunday pulling out all my 0-3month clothes and folded them and put them in the drawer. A couple days earlier I (by myself mind you!) assembled the crib and put it in place. Ds2&3 will be ultimately sharing a room.

Miss we had both boys in our room in the early days, and had them nap in their cribs/own rooms so transitioning into their rooms later wasn't so bad. We got a bedside sleeper with ds2 and intell ya, one of my best purchases! It helps at first when you just want to make sure they're ok all night, and then helpful for breastfeeding in the middle of the night because you can just pull them into your bed. It also makes diaper changes easy enough. Basically anything you can do to streamline things at night will be helpful. I would have kept ds2 in our room longer but he started trying to climb early and I was afraid he was going to climb/fall out!


----------



## MollyMoon

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Is everyone fully prepared and purchased everything they need now?

Pretty much ready but kinda wanting to get a wubbanub now that everyone that has one loves it! Baby's room is ready. Just got to organize the house little better. I haven't pre-cooked any meals at all


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf is a wubbanub???


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Miss*: none of what you listed of the things you need to get is a waste of money. When you're having your first baby everyone wants to act like they know everything. Also, anything that you find you don't use as much you can sell through the buy/sell groups in your area on Facebook. 

As for me, I still have baby clothes to sort through and finishing packing up my hospital bag.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Do you all have two waterproof mattress covers and sheets for things like bassinets and pack and plays, or is one enough since you can stick the baby somewhere else while you wash it? I went with two for the crib mattress.

Trying to maximize my amazon completion discount but not waste money, thanks!!!


----------



## gigglebox

DEFINITELY two! Sometimes the soil the bed at night and it's easiest just to change it right then and there.

A little "mom hack" is to put two sets of sheets on the mattress so when one gets soiled, you just pull it off and the next set is already on and ready to go.

Streamlining :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Wtf is a wubbanub???

Lol that's what I thought when I first heard the name too haha
I guess ppl swear by it cause it doesn't get lost as easy and baby can grip the stuffy with their little hands
They have a bunch of different types of stuffies



Wriggley- I feel your pain with carpal tunnel have it as well. Is yours pregnancy related, mine is. Hopefully it clears up as soon as baby gets here


----------



## gigglebox

Just looked up a wubbanub. I had no idea they had names!

I say either get one and leave it in its packaging or wait on it yntil you know if your baby will even accept a binky or not. My first just spit it out. The second used one but only for a very short period of time.

Also I know two kids who use them alllll the time, one is over a year old and one is almost 3. Different families, and both kids are non verbal. They always have a wubbanub in their mouths and I'm wondering if there's a connection there, like they prefer to have something in their mouth and have learned to communicate with hand gestures instead.

This is obviously purely anecdotal. They are the only kids i know who use them so that was just my observation/concern.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Just looked up a wubbanub. I had no idea they had names!
> 
> I say either get one and leave it in its packaging or wait on it yntil you know if your baby will even accept a binky or not. My first just spit it out. The second used one but only for a very short period of time.
> 
> Also I know two kids who use them alllll the time, one is over a year old and one is almost 3. Different families, and both kids are non verbal. They always have a wubbanub in their mouths and I'm wondering if there's a connection there, like they prefer to have something in their mouth and have learned to communicate with hand gestures instead.
> 
> This is obviously purely anecdotal. They are the only kids i know who use them so that was just my observation/concern.

Good to know thank you - My main idea was just to use it in certain occasions not all the time. I'd rather babe depend on mom and dad;)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby boy was born on Friday via c-section at 35w1d. Suspected placenta failure/insufficiency.

He’s in the NICU and I’m still recovering in the hospital.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations on your baby boy ER! Sorry that your placenta started to fail, that must of been scary.

Was he a good weight?

I hope his stay in NICU will be a short one and you recover speedily from your C-section.


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations on your baby! Hope your both doing well!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats on the baby!! Wish u both nothing but the best. Update us whenever u can


----------



## Wriggley

Anyone else struggling with cravings ? I’ve got an awful smell craving for dettol! It’s driving me mad im constantly irritated til I have a wiff!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats ER! I hope you and baby get to go home soon!


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations ER! Hopefully it’ll be as short a stay as possible <3

Is anyone else getting frustrated by the belly in your lap? It’s driving me insane.


----------



## MollyMoon

Congratulations Ers! Yes please update when possible we'll be praying for you and baby. [-o&lt;

Wriggley - I couldn't help but giggle when you said that cause I've been secretly hiding my smell craving to Fleecy Fresh Air fabric softener and dryer sheets. But now that I have this bronchitis/cold I cant smell anything!


----------



## gigglebox

Ers congratulations but yikes sorry for the circumstances surrounding his birth! How did they conclude the placenta was failing? Hope you and baby are doing well. What did you name him?

wrig what is dittrol?

I was craving the smell of vinegar earlier in but that's backed off for the most part. I enjoy it but don't seek it out.

Yess the heavy belly is getting annoying!


----------



## Wriggley

Dettol ahaha it’s an anticeptic wash for cuts and bites etc and can be used for personal hygiene it’s got a really strong smell but for some reason I’m craving it !


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wriggley said:


> Anyone else struggling with cravings ? I’ve got an awful smell craving for dettol! It’s driving me mad im constantly irritated til I have a wiff!

My mouth waters at Mr muscle window cleaner and bold 3in1 the purple lavender one. My mouth is watering now typing about it:blush:


----------



## MollyMoon

bbbbbbb811 said:


> My mouth waters at Mr muscle window cleaner and bold 3in1 the purple lavender one. My mouth is watering now typing about it:blush:

Lol


----------



## gigglebox

You ladies over the pond have products with the best names! :rofl:


----------



## Emsabub

Bob I have so much of that lavender cleaner, you can have some of mine if you want :haha: 
And thanks for reminding me Wiggley I need some dettol! 

At the moment I’m obsessed with bath or washing up sponges, I can just sit and play with them forever, maybe have a bit of a sniff too :blush:

This is how big baby’s hand is girls :yipee:


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Er*: Congratulations mama!!! I hope his NICU stay is nice and short :hugs:. How is he doing? What date was he born so I can add it to the list?

*Lexi*: How is your little bundle doing hun? I wanted to add the date your precious babies were born as well to the list.

*Nova*: How's baby Chloe doing hun? How are you and your family doing?

As for me, ladies I'm officially past 36 weeks!! Only 6 more days and I'll be considered term, my first full-term baby!! I've been feeling baby hiccups about three times now within the past 2 weeks, have any of you felt them at all? I'm just worried because I haven't had a scan since 25 weeks and from what I've been reading it could mean the cord is wrapped around the neck. The last two times have been today and yesterday, I tried calling the nurse but they didn't answer. I've also been feeling like someone took a boot and kicked me in the vagina! :(


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> *Er*: Congratulations mama!!! I hope his NICU stay is nice and short :hugs:. How is he doing? What date was he born so I can add it to the list?
> 
> *Lexi*: How is your little bundle doing hun? I wanted to add the date your precious babies were born as well to the list.
> 
> *Nova*: How's baby Chloe doing hun? How are you and your family doing?
> 
> As for me, ladies I'm officially past 36 weeks!! Only 6 more days and I'll be considered term, my first full-term baby!! I've been feeling baby hiccups about three times now within the past 2 weeks, have any of you felt them at all? I'm just worried because I haven't had a scan since 25 weeks and from what I've been reading it could mean the cord is wrapped around the neck. The last two times have been today and yesterday, I tried calling the nurse but they didn't answer. I've also been feeling like someone took a boot and kicked me in the vagina! :(

I've never heard of that I've always heard its good they get hiccups as it prepares their lungs for breathing. But def get checked if your worried. Baby's dropping so I'm getting some good jabs down there too. Just started leaking colostrum few days ago too. We're getting so close!!


----------



## gigglebox

This baby hiccups daily, the the point it's annoying :haha: all my babies hiccupped, I have never heard that it could signal something wrong :shrug:

I get punched in the cervix a lot. Not fun! He is pushing his foot into my side much less often now so that's good. That one really hurts...feels like my skin is splitting!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

We had hiccups again last night. I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Emsabub said:


> Bob I have so much of that lavender cleaner, you can have some of mine if you want :haha:
> And thanks for reminding me Wiggley I need some dettol!
> 
> At the moment I’m obsessed with bath or washing up sponges, I can just sit and play with them forever, maybe have a bit of a sniff too :blush:
> 
> This is how big baby’s hand is girls :yipee:
> 
> View attachment 1050817

Thank you, I already put double the amount in to make my washing smell stronger but I just wish I could sit in a bath of the powder to satisfy my smell craving:brat:

I haven't really been experiencing hiccups but I've not heard that before but i have been experiencing plenty of movement and heavy pressure down below to the point that I feel like I'm on the babies head when I swing forward to get up from sitting/laying


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats on the baby boy, Ersu! I understand how it feels to have an emergency birth earlier than expected. Remember to take care of yourself too, a csection takes time to heal, it’s okay to let others dote on you. Sending prayers for a quick NICU stay and healthy baby. What’s his name? 

Baby Cleo is doing amazing. She’s now 12 weeks old (36 gestational age) and up to 3lbs 4oz. She’s just growing and learning how to be a baby. Still needs to learn how to swallow without stopping her heart (a common thing for preemies). Here’s an updated photo or two.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

What a beautiful family picture! Im happy to hear Cleo is doing so well, she is so tiny in your arms but hasn't she come so far since she was born! 

Is there a estimated coming home day yet? Or is it too early to say?


----------



## Emsabub

Bb I just realised my phone corrected me to bob before, sorry! But that’s given me an idea, I never knew you could use it in the washing! I’ll be trying that tonight :D

I’ve felt this ones hiccups quite often, she’s like her big sister where she’ll have days where she hiccups ALL day and others where she doesn’t at all for ages.

Nova that’s such a lovely photo! I can’t believe it’s been 12 weeks since she was born, that’s crazy!

Edited to say 2 mins after posting she’s started hiccuping!


----------



## Jamers89

Congrats ER! How scary, but glad that they were able to get baby here safely! Prayers for a quick recovery for you and a short NICU stay for baby.

Glad to hear that Cleo is doing well, Nova! 

I've had a ton of baby hiccups, and during my growth scan baby was hiccuping and his cord wasn't wrapped around him. The ultrasound tech said that hiccups were good because it means that baby is learning how to breathe. 

I am starting to feel just huge and ungainly! My mom wanted to take some pictures during my little brother's birthday dinner yesterday, so I have a recent bump picture. Hard to believe that we are all getting to full term and will have babies in a few short weeks!


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> Congrats on the baby boy, Ersu! I understand how it feels to have an emergency birth earlier than expected. Remember to take care of yourself too, a csection takes time to heal, it’s okay to let others dote on you. Sending prayers for a quick NICU stay and healthy baby. What’s his name?
> 
> Baby Cleo is doing amazing. She’s now 12 weeks old (36 gestational age) and up to 3lbs 4oz. She’s just growing and learning how to be a baby. Still needs to learn how to swallow without stopping her heart (a common thing for preemies). Here’s an updated photo or two.
> 
> View attachment 1050854
> View attachment 1050855

I'm so happy to hear she's doing great! Also I love the family photo, so beautiful!

Thanks ladies, it makes me feel a lot better about the hiccups. I didn't know about the cord issue either until I looked up about the hiccups in third trimester.


----------



## gigglebox

Nova what a wonderful family photo <3 Christmas card worthy for sure! I'm sure 12 weeks has just been crawwwwling by for you but I am blown away it's been that long! It feels like it's been maybe 4 weeks.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So we got another session with the 3D place since baby boy wasn’t cooperating a month ago and the guy redid everything basically for free and omg his face is so cute!! Can’t wait to meet him, I’m so very uncomfortable daily and have lots of cramping. I know he needs to stay put for a bit longer but I’m ready to have him in my arms.


----------



## gigglebox

Look at him all squished up in there! So precious, glad he cooperated this time!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so jealous of the 3D scans!! He's so cute btw!! I can't wait to meet my sweet baby boy either :cloud9:.


----------



## Emsabub

Ah w8ting thats so sweet! Not long either til you get to see him for real!

Giggle now I'm on laptop I can properly see your profile photo, that bump is such a perfect shape

Kiwi this is your furthest gestation now isn't it?! You'll definitely end up being full term this time I'd think!

Christmas is rubbish at the moment girls, partner lost his job 4 days ago and the little bit of benefit help we had for Ava has been stopped. Good thing presents are sorted it just means no food in the house or much money for heating. Never mind.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

What cute pictures W8ing, he's looks like a squishy cute full term newborn already! 

Sorry about that emsabub, what a real crappy time for the company to let him go. I hope you have family you can call on for help or it gets sorted really soon:hugs:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

It's moving day for me tomorrow, I think I am ready but I can't go anywhere without convincing myself I must of forgot something and wondering what that something is:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ems oh no, so sorry to read this! Rather heartless of his company! I hope he can find something new very quickly.

Oh gosh haha I wouldn't call my bump perfect but thank you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Ems*: sorry about your husband's job. That's so sad. :( I hope you're ablke to get some help from family & friends. Btw, yes this is the furthest I've gone!! I am so excited about having a full term delivery!! Being able to hold and nurse my baby right after birth and not have them taken to the NICU right away is going to be so special for me. 

*Bb*: good luck with the move! It's always so stressful. 

As for me, this heartburn is so bad I now have icky sulfer burps, so gross. Tums is barely working. :( A little nausea too.


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> *Ems*: sorry about your husband's job. That's so sad. :( I hope you're ablke to get some help from family & friends. Btw, yes this is the furthest I've gone!! I am so excited about having a full term delivery!! Being able to hold and nurse my baby right after birth and not have them taken to the NICU right away is going to be so special for me.
> 
> *Bb*: good luck with the move! It's always so stressful.
> 
> As for me, this heartburn is so bad I now have icky sulfer burps, so gross. Tums is barely working. :( A little nausea too.


I don't have time to read everyone's but I did scan over a few. And YES, omg! The heartburn sucks!!! My back is also breaking. Off to another appt. I hope to talk to everyone soon though.


----------



## madtowngirl

Had my 36 week scan, and thankfully baby is not getting too big. But the MFM doc wants to start weekly NSTs since it's not clear whether my GD is truly diet controlled or if the Metformin is controlling it. This is frustrating, because I bring up the Metformin at literally every appointment, and my OB hasn't seen it as a big deal. 

Every time I have to get up in the middle of the night, I'm terrified my water is going to break. I had the big Hollywood dramatic break with my first, so we'll see. She's definitely dropped, which is exactly how things went with the first.... Blarg.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I think I get up twice an hour all night long now... 5 more weeks to go of this!

MadTownGirl -- what difference does it make what's controlling it so long as it's controlled?


----------



## gigglebox

Trying to sleep feels like a chore sometimes. 

Mad, i had the enormous gush with ds1. Lost plug, too...no contractions though until they induced me. With ds2 i had contractions first. I didn't lost plug or water until several hours in to labor. 

So you never know!


----------



## countryblonde

I'm so terrified I'm gonna into labour before I'm done work. My last labour was less than 4 hours and I think it has me extra nervous. My hubby is working 2 hours away right now and the last thing I want or need is my water breaking at work. ( I'm a hairstylist) it's gonna be a crazy week for me and I just counting down the days. Definitely starting to feel more pressure/pain and it just adds to the anxiety and I'm so not nirmally an anxious person. All I can think about is having this baby early before I'm done working with my hubby not there! I'm making myself crazy over it. Sorry rant over

Kiwi so exciting that you've made it full term!


----------



## gigglebox

When does your hubby get back? Can he take leave before your due date just in case? And can you take leave from your job early? Or for peace of mind on waters just wear a thin pad. IF your waters break, the most likely scenario is they'll leak versus gush.


----------



## MollyMoon

36 weeks today. Very thankful little one stayed in this long, lots of pressure and movement fairly low and lots of tiny squirt trips to the loo lol. But I'm actually feeling better than I anticipated I would at this point knock-on-wood. Ob said everything looks good just watch my sweets intake over the holidays cause it will all go to baby's weight.
Sleeping is the trickiest part for sure tho!


----------



## countryblonde

gigglebox said:


> When does your hubby get back? Can he take leave before your due date just in case? And can you take leave from your job early? Or for peace of mind on waters just wear a thin pad. IF your waters break, the most likely scenario is they'll leak versus gush.

He's home every night. And no he can't take leave.. he's in construction and they have a crunch to finish a house..and I can't take leave because I'm literally booked solid due to it being Christmas.... I'm just being an extra worrier right now... And my water broke with my boys after I had already been having contractions.. So I realize it's probably not gonna be outta the blue......I just so hate the unknown of when and where labour is actually gonna start


----------



## RandaPanda

Nova, that family photo is beautiful! What a strong little girl Cleo is <3 

ER, congratulations!! I'm sorry to hear circumstances were stressful, but so glad your baby is safely here! 

Emsabub, that is so awful that your partner's company did that, especially approaching the holiday season! My husband was laid off unexpectedly over a year ago and didn't find another suitable position for 4 months. While it was going on, I felt like we were doomed, but it all worked out for the very best, and I hope you have a similarly positive experience. Until that aspect works itself out, you have each other and a beautiful little one to focus on <3 

Country - I have been feeling similarly anxious about the timing of things and not having supports in place to call on quickly. My husband works only 30 minutes away though (though he never seems to answer his phone!!) but I don't know who will look after our boys (my in laws live 4 hours away and my FIL is ill and my parents will be visiting relatives in the US until right before my due date). I finish work on Friday the 11th and am due on the Monday...kind of wishing I just set my end date as Christmas!
p.s. your ticker made me laugh - I love it!

I very reluctantly went for maternity photos this morning. I haven't been feeling well and have been really emotional, so was regretting having booked the session months ago when I thought I would want to do it. But the photographer was great and she posted a sneak peek, and I think it turned out quite nicely considering how I was feeling on the drive there!

Wishing everyone a very happy and safe holiday season and I am excited to pop back in and see if any more babies make their debut soon!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you bbb, Giggle and Kiwi.

Bbb how did the move go?

Giggle I think it is! Sleeping is most DEFINITELY a chore too. In a way it’s a good thing my other half doesn’t have to get up for work, he’s been amazing getting Ava out of bed, giving her breakfast and taking her out so I can get some sleep.

Kiwi that will be so exciting, especially to think he can come straight home so you can have him all to yourselves! With the heartburn yes I completely sympathise, it’s horrendous.

Mwel hope your appointment went well!

Madtown that’s good baby isn’t too chunky, I would’ve thought they’d want to keep an eye on your GD though? That’s odd they aren’t paying that much attention to it?

Country maybe if you’re worrying baby won’t come as early, it’s usually a just my luck situation when you think will it happen soon and it ends up going over! You’re full term now though congratulations!

Mollymoon I’m glad you’re feeling good right now! Let’s hope it stays that way! As for the sweets, it’s kind of hard to resist at Christmas isn’t it :shy: And sleeping is also tough here :(

Over here I’ve had a real loss of appetite, but still able to accept all the bad things like chocolate & sweets :haha: Theres been a bit of sporadic period pain too, I’ve been on all fours hoovering every inch of the bedroom too hoping to get her low down. I just want her out now :(

Randa I saw your post just as I pressed send, hahaha oops! But thank you <3 It’s rubbish but I think they’ve done us a favour long term. I think things will turn out ok, they have to really but this little girl is definitely the best thing to look forward to. 
That maternity photo is beautiful by the way, I love that dress!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsa, I'm so sorry also about the lousy timing of the lay-off, that stinks.

I had my 34 week scan today and baby girl is in good position and 5lbs, 15 oz! I'm happy she's gone from 85th percentile to 80th. ;)


----------



## Jamers89

Beautiful photos Randa! I've got my maternity photos booked for tomorrow. I'm very excited to see how they turn out. 

Went to the doctor today, and baby is head down and in the 90th percentile. He is a big dude for sure! I think he has dropped, because the pelvic pressure is so intense I can barely walk. I am SO uncomfortable and ready to be unpregnant, lol.


----------



## madtowngirl

Apparently if GD is drug controlled, there is a slightly higher risk of stillbirth, hence MFM's concern. They have been keeping an eye on my GD this whole time, but I haven't been getting any NSTs. So I'll see what my OB says Friday.


----------



## Jamers89

I've got type 2 diabetes and it is being controlled by diet and insulin. Would that be considered drug controlled? I've been having NSTs since 32 weeks and he has passed all of them with flying colors


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Missmarple :) That's good she’s the right way around & a good weight!

Jamers same for you too, these babies are officially getting ready now eeek! I’m with you on being unpregnant too.

Madtown I didn’t realise that was the case. Let us know what they say :hugs:

It’s another night of insomnia, restless body and headaches.. not impressed! I know I say it allll the time I just wish she’d come out already.


----------



## gigglebox

Just updating...I am currently in triage at l&d with regular contractions. They started out feeling like run of the mill braxton hicks but were coming every 5-6 minutes...called obgyn and he said go to the hospital to get checked. Contractions increased to every 4-5 minutes and mild low back pain that feels awfully similar to early labor last time.
Not effaced at all but 2cm dilated. She said could be because i had a baby recently but when i was checked in early pregnancy there was no mention of it then...

Anyway they've given me meds to try and stop contractions. I am in triage just waiting to see how things go for the next hour or two.

Eta...contractions have slowed. This medicine works quick!!! Still coming through -.-


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle I’m glad they’ve slowed down! Hopefully they stop completely, this ones an eager beaver


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Hoped I'd get it easier this time around (third time's a charm, right?), but no such luck! I just hope he continues to bake and delivers much closer to his due date. I am not ready for him and i'm sure he isn't ready to be out yet!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Just updating...I am currently in triage at l&d with regular contractions. They started out feeling like run of the mill braxton hicks but were coming every 5-6 minutes...called obgyn and he said go to the hospital to get checked. Contractions increased to every 4-5 minutes and mild low back pain that feels awfully similar to early labor last time.
> Not effaced at all but 2cm dilated. She said could be because i had a baby recently but when i was checked in early pregnancy there was no mention of it then...
> 
> Anyway they've given me meds to try and stop contractions. I am in triage just waiting to see how things go for the next hour or two.
> 
> Eta...contractions have slowed. This medicine works quick!!! Still coming through -.-

:hugs: What's the plan if they don't stop? Try and make it one more day to 34 weeks? I hope they completely stop. I'm not sure if it's possible or not to completely stop though because it didn't work for me sadly and I haven't researched it at all. Have they given you a steroid shot just in case?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, got the lovely steroid shot in my bum (SUPER unpleasant) and will have to get a second later today. Also on antibiotics preemptively as I didn't make it long enough for strep test.

Contractions eased off quite a bit but they're back this morning. Waiting for more meds. Not sure the plan if they don't stop but at this point they don't seem to be changing my cervix so :shrug: 

Getting hooked back up to monitor


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Yes, got the lovely steroid shot in my bum (SUPER unpleasant) and will have to get a second later today. Also on antibiotics preemptively as I didn't make it long enough for strep test.
> 
> Contractions eased off quite a bit but they're back this morning. Waiting for more meds. Not sure the plan if they don't stop but at this point they don't seem to be changing my cervix so :shrug:
> 
> Getting hooked back up to monitor

The contractions didn't change my cervix either with DD2. It might be different because my water actually ruptured but I had to be induced at 34 weeks. If I had to guess they'll probably keep you in the hospital for as long as they can before either inducing you or you dilate naturally. The good news is if you do end up giving birth at 34 weeks or more your baby won't have a very long NICU stay. If I had to guess probably around 1 to 2 weeks depending on when you give birth. With DD1 my contractions actually did force me to dilate. I was already 3cm dilated from nothing by the time I got to the hospital 30 minutes away. If I remember correctly I was in labor with her for 36 hours before giving birth.


----------



## gigglebox

Dr has said goal is to NOT have me go into labor yet, so doubt they'll induce. I live fairly close to the hospital so i'm thinking they want to slow these down, will discharge me later with modified bed rest and come back in if any changes. Just a guess though...cervix looks good so far (outter os dilated but inner os is closed). No waters and no plug/blood :thumbup:

Fortunately the contractions are FINALLY decreasing without meds! Yay!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Dr has said goal is to NOT have me go into labor yet, so doubt they'll induce. I live fairly close to the hospital so i'm thinking they want to slow these down, will discharge me later with modified bed rest and come back in if any changes. Just a guess though...cervix looks good so far (outter os dilated but inner os is closed). No waters and no plug/blood :thumbup:
> 
> Fortunately the contractions are FINALLY decreasing without meds! Yay!

Is it because they're not causing you to dilate? (Going home) Are they painful contractions? I'm really happy for you that he's going to be staying put.


----------



## gigglebox

They are only mildly painful in my lower back, but these hospital beds are uncomfortable as all get out so they may be a contributing factor!

Anyway no progression in my cervix as yet but they will check again I guess...and baby is not in any distress so that is why in is better than out right now.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> They are only mildly painful in my lower back, but these hospital beds are uncomfortable as all get out so they may be a contributing factor!
> 
> Anyway no progression in my cervix as yet but they will check again I guess...and baby is not in any distress so that is why in is better than out right now.

Good I hope it all settles down now till baby's done cooking, all the best


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Molly. The contractions have picked up again...I am just hoping I am not dilating and they are just an annoyance. Recheck soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Thanks Molly. The contractions have picked up again...I am just hoping I am not dilating and they are just an annoyance. Recheck soon.

Oh no :(, I'm really sorry the contractions have picked up again. Do the cervix checks hurt you at all? I have a cervix check tomorrow at my doctor's appointment and I'm worried it's going to hurt like it did when I was in labor. Just curious but do they have you on a magnesium drip? That's what they put me on with DD1, it felt like my head was run over by a truck. I'm going to keep checking back for your update to see whether or not you dilated. I'm hoping for the best for you and I'm sorry the hospital beds are so uncomfortable.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry I'm just popping in and haven't read through everything yet but I just wanted to wish you luck Gigglebox. I hope the contractions stop or at least continue not to dilate you so your little boy can stay put for a bit longer!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good luck, giggle!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies...unfortunately i am now 1cm dilated and 50% effaced :( the nurse has tried to reassure me that it's entirely possible things will stop/not progress from here and the contractions can slow/stop but I am so insanely nervous. My contractions had slowed to 20-30 minites but are back up to 5-6 minites. We'll see...going to be rechecked in 30-90 minutes I think.

Just trying to take things as they come.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Thanks ladies...unfortunately i am now 1cm dilated and 50% effaced :( the nurse has tried to reassure me that it's entirely possible things will stop/not progress from here and the contractions can slow/stop but I am so insanely nervous. My contractions had slowed to 20-30 minites but are back up to 5-6 minites. We'll see...going to be rechecked in 30-90 minutes I think.
> 
> Just trying to take things as they come.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

It's ok mama, everything's going to be ok. You will get through this even if your precious boy decides he wants to greet the world early. I'll be waiting for your updates.


----------



## Jamers89

Praying that your contractions stop giggle. How scary! 

My husband took a few pictures of me today, and I'll have a few professional ones shortly. My bump is HUGE


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!

UPDATE: no change in a couple hours and contractions have slowed! Yay! I will be on meds to try and stop the contractions and on modified bed rest but I got to leave. i do have to come back if the contractions come on again or (obviously) any fluid leaking, bleeding, etc. best case scenario for now so i am happy.

Jamers cute pics! Who made that amazing quilt???


----------



## Jamers89

gigglebox said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!
> 
> UPDATE: no change in a couple hours and contractions have slowed! Yay! I will be on meds to try and stop the contractions and on modified bed rest but I got to leave. i do have to come back if the contractions come on again or (obviously) any fluid leaking, bleeding, etc. best case scenario for now so i am happy.
> 
> Jamers cute pics! Who made that amazing quilt???

Glad to hear things have slowed down! Take it easy and hopefully your boy will keep cooking a little longer

And thank you! My mother in law actually made it. She has made one for my nieces and nephews (dh is the youngest of 3). It has puppy pawprints on the back, in honor of his 2 fur siblings


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:



> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!
> 
> UPDATE: no change in a couple hours and contractions have slowed! Yay! I will be on meds to try and stop the contractions and on modified bed rest but I got to leave. i do have to come back if the contractions come on again or (obviously) any fluid leaking, bleeding, etc. best case scenario for now so i am happy.
> 
> Jamers cute pics! Who made that amazing quilt???

So glad you got to go home!!!! Let's hope he decides to stay put!! :wohoo:


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers what a thoughtful gift. Any significance to the color scheme? I love quilts! Never made one though. 

So the latest here...none of the pharmacies have the meds I need to help stop contractions. I am waiting for them to be delivered to my local walmart which won't be until after 4, go figure. I am supposed to be taking it 3x a day and as of now it'll be almost 22 hours since my last dose. I've definitely been contracting today but they are spaced out a ton so that's good, only a couple in an hour or so. I am supposed to go in if they start coming less than 10 minutes apart. 

The thing that has me mildly freaked is I may have lost a bit if plug...no blood in it but that super gelatinous glob, maybe the size of my thumb nail...if y'all have ever seen it you know what it looks like! Gross! I hear it's not uncommon though and seeing I am 1cm now I'm not surprised...I'll call if I see much more.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi how much did your 34-weeker weigh?


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Kiwi how much did your 34-weeker weigh?

She was 5lb 3oz. I had GD with her though, so I think she was probably a little on the bigger side for 34w. I hope you get your meds soon. :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

Giggle I hope you are doing okay.. it must be hard but remember that 34 weeks is still great.. and hopefully you can keep him in a little longer. I havent had a premier but I was born at 35 weeks almost 6 lbs and completely healthy..so try not to stress.

I'm unexpectedly officially done work. I work up with contractions this morning at 4. Got 3-5 minutes apart, lasting for 40 seconds is for 6 hours and then they stopped completely.... So frustrated.. now I'm in limbo and I feel like I could basically have a baby now until after my due date... I so don't want a Christmas baby...lol


----------



## gigglebox

Haha cb sounds like we're in the same boat just at different gestations! I also was pretty excited to be skipping an xmas baby...oops. I am hoping so much to make it to January at least...

Anyway did you go to l&d or just monitor at home? Glad they stopped for ya.

Kiwi i have big babies (over 9 lbs) so I suspect/hope this guy is on the larger side, too.


----------



## gigglebox

UGHGHH THE F***ING WALMART LIED!!! They tell me NOW the meds are back ordered!!! And I'm contracting again, next closest place that has this med is 25 minutes away and they said it may take an HOUR to get the script sent over!!! i am freaking out y'all.


----------



## countryblonde

Oh no giggle! Try to stay calm- being stressed won't help. 

I just monitered at home.. I knew my contractions were not strong enough to go in yet. But I definitely was prepared for today to be the day


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> UGHGHH THE F***ING WALMART LIED!!! They tell me NOW the meds are back ordered!!! And I'm contracting again, next closest place that has this med is 25 minutes away and they said it may take an HOUR to get the script sent over!!! i am freaking out y'all.

*Giggle*: :hugs: stay strong mama, even though I know it's hard. If he does end up coming early they will probably talk to you about all of the risks involved. I attached a photo from Google, not to worry you but just to be informative to everyone else in our group. 

*CB*: we should be more sensitive to her situation. Not every baby is going to react the same to being born early. Being born at 35 weeks vs 34 weeks makes a huge difference. A 34-week baby does have higher chances of being stable while in the NICU but it doesn't come without risks. I've had two premature babies and honestly they were both difficult. Even though my daughter who was born at 27 weeks soared through the NICU with flying colors there were other babies that were born around the same time as her and didn't make it. A lot of them even had to have blood transfusions, and that was at 27 weeks. When my 34 weeker was born it was the hardest thing for me to deal with because I couldn't take her home and she had to stay in the hospital for over 9 days. It's not easy to deal with when your child is in the hospital and you can't take them home with you or breastfeed them right away let alone the risks that come along with a baby being born early. I know it's hard for people who have never given birth to a premature baby to sympathize with the situation but just know, it's not a walk in the park even at 34 weeks. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive or hormonal.


----------



## countryblonde

Oh I am fully aware that every premature birth is different...every baby in general is different.. I just really try to be on the optimistic side of every thing as much as possible...wasn't trying to be insensitive.. sorry if I've offended you in any way kiwi


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, to both of you.

Honestly I am already freaking out about worst case scenarios so I really do appreciate the positive stories as well. 

Currently contracting regularly again...but I am cleared to stay home unless they get 10 minutes apart or less. They are 12-13 right now. Finally got my meds and just hoping it wasn't too late. 

Prayers & positive thoughts are appreciated!!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Hope you are ok giggle, praying for you. And pray that your contractions stop till due time. 

Looks like I spoke too soon about feeling ok. :( I'm still getting over this cold and was leaning over the sink this morning to cough out some phlegm *sorry tmi* and pop! My rib is either dislocated or broken. Went to emerg but they obviously can't do xrays so their sending me home with xtra strength tylenol, muscle rub and an inhaler for the cough. I'm in so much pain it hurts to breath let alone move or do anything. I hope this can heal up asap I can't imagine pushing out baby with this pain! I'm in tears just getting into the vehicle.


----------



## madtowngirl

Giggle, I am thinking of you and hoping baby stays put!

So, not only am I now doing weekly NSTs, I'm actually doing them twice a week. Probably because of my previous pre-term birth. It's not a big deal, but I am literally at the doctor every day now. I also managed to lose 2 lbs last week, so that also is concerning. But I'm eating and drinking as best I can, so there isn't much I can do about that.

I have made it to 36w6d, so if I can make it just one more day, baby will be full term. I'm still very anxious, but less freaked out than I was Thursday. As much as I'm over this pregnancy, I really do want the best for this baby, and if baking longer is best, then that's what I want.


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Giggle*: I wish you all the best hun and I hope the contractions slowed down now that you have your meds.

*Molly*: that's so horrible, I'm so sorry you're in so much pain. I really hope for your sake that nothing's broken and you just have a bruise or sprain. 

*Madtown*: what was the reason you gave birth prematurely last time? I don't have weekly NST's and I've given birth to 2 preemies before this pregnancy. They have used the Doppler every week though and I'm going in for cervix checks now that my makena shots are over. Did you have to have the Makena shot?

AFM: one more day for me and I'll be considered term!! I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh this thread is cursed! :rofl: I am so sorry to all you ladies dealing with extra complications!

Molly so sorry to hear about your rib! That sounds excruciating :(

Mad & Kiwi yay for full term!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Gosh reading all of these posts makes me feel bad that I was coming here to kvetch about my smaller problem.

I had a dinner party yesterday and made a beautiful gourmet meal (for only 3 people :oops:) and today I am so exhausted I've done almost nothing. I miss sleeping without being awoken every 30 minutes to pee or by a nightmare or weird dream.

Also the alarm went off this morning right before I could open the envelope the butler gave me (no, I don't have a butler, lol) and I've spent all day wondering what was inside.

Hope everybody has a safe and healthy weekend.


----------



## madtowngirl

Lol don't feel bad about having smaller problems. :)

There's no known reason for my pre-term baby. My water broke, contractions stopped, so they had to get the baby out.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I wouldn't say that any of the complications we all are having are small. We're all just dealing with a lot right now. :hugs: to all of you.


madtowngirl said:


> Lol don't feel bad about having smaller problems. :)
> 
> There's no known reason for my pre-term baby. My water broke, contractions stopped, so they had to get the baby out.

They don't know why I went into pre-term labor either. For my 27 weeker my contractions started first and my water didn't break until right before birth. For my 34 weeker my water actually ruptured first and then the contractions started. That happened at 33 weeks and I was induced at 34 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww miss! What a bummer not getting to open the mystery envelope! I agree it's a shame we're cursed with over active bladders, then baby comes and the sleepless nights continue! Oh well. The time really does pass quickly in retrospect.

Kiwi were you just in labor for a week then? Were you in the hospital the whole time? How frustrating and scary! But all the more sweeter this third one has stayed put. I am happy for you to have your birth that will hopefully be much more stress free!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Awww miss! What a bummer not getting to open the mystery envelope! I agree it's a shame we're cursed with over active bladders, then baby comes and the sleepless nights continue! Oh well. The time really does pass quickly in retrospect.
> 
> Kiwi were you just in labor for a week then? Were you in the hospital the whole time? How frustrating and scary! But all the more sweeter this third one has stayed put. I am happy for you to have your birth that will hopefully be much more stress free!

Yeah, I was pretty much in early labor for an entire week. The contractions weren't much different than when I gave birth, even after getting the pitocin. They were every 15 to 20 minutes, I could barely sleep and was exhausted. I did have to stay in the hospital the entire time, as well as two days after giving birth. It was hell :(. I also felt like crap by the time I was ready to push, after not having a shower for a week I was a complete mess. They had an IV in each arm so I couldn't take showers. I was on bed rest as well and not allowed to move around much. After Ava was born I was only allowed to hold her for about five minutes before they took her to the NICU.

I'm so happy to finally be able to experience a full-term delivery and be able to take my baby home with me.


----------



## Jamers89

Well ladies, I hate to add to the cursed thread of third trimester complications, but here we are I go back to the perinatologist tomorrow, and it is quite possible they could induce my labor. My doctor was concerned on Friday that my preeclampsia is getting worse. I'm trying not to be too freaked out, but I just don't feel ready for him yet. I want to carry to 37 weeks so that he is healthy. I will be 36+3 tomorrow, so I know he will be OK in the long run. I just want him to come home with me and not have to stay in the NICU. I'm praying they let me carry until next Monday, when I'll be 37+3.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck jammers and fingers crossed for good news!
Afm: had lots of spurts of contractions yesterday and while I was sleeping last night/early morning, kept waking me up out of a sound sleep. Never closer than 22 minutes but made for a crappy nights sleep. Took my 35 week pic and baby seems much lower than last week too. Anxious to see my ob on Friday to see if I have started dilating at all


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers what symptoms are you having that is concerning enough to induce? I hope & pray that you get to bake baby a little longer, and if not, that he comes out healthy & strong :hugs:

W8 the bump is looking good! How did baby go from a coconut to a pumpkin? That seems like a large jump :-k


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey ladies I'm in the hospital since yesterday my pain got so bad I couldn't breathe or move Dh had to call ambulance.
Got here and they did xray nothing broken. On morphine but I feel like she's on a nerve..
Dr thinks it's a muscle but I don't. Getting lots of pressure down low and belly tightening. 

I hope I'm making sense this morphine got me pretty loopy. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope you have some relief soon molly


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hope you have some relief soon molly

Thank you kindly


----------



## gigglebox

Oh gosh Molly I an so sorry! I hope they can get you some relief!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Molly I’m so sorry you’re in pain. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: :hugs: Molly


----------



## gigglebox

Merry Christmas ladies :hugs: hope everyone has a stress free and enjoyable holiday!


----------



## Jamers89

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. 

AFM, I'll be spending my holiday in the hospital. I will be monitored until Saturday, when I will be induced and having the baby at 37 weeks exactly. I'm just thankful he will be full term. 

Today my mom and little brothers are coming to spend the afternoon with us at the hospital. It's not an ideal holiday, but at least baby boy is doing well.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Merry Christmas ladies :hugs: hope everyone has a stress free and enjoyable holiday!

Merry Christmas to you too hun!! <3


Jamers89 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.
> 
> AFM, I'll be spending my holiday in the hospital. I will be monitored until Saturday, when I will be induced and having the baby at 37 weeks exactly. I'm just thankful he will be full term.
> 
> Today my mom and little brothers are coming to spend the afternoon with us at the hospital. It's not an ideal holiday, but at least baby boy is doing well.

I'm so glad your family will be there with you hun :hugs:. Staying in the hospital is definitely no fun. How is baby boy doing, I know they probably have you hooked up to all kinds of monitors. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU LOVELY LADIES!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies!

Good luck Jamers! Pictures when you can! I bet he's adorable <3


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Merry Christmas! 

No contractions here, but I've been very tired this last week. I want to cook a big Christmas brunch for us (I'm starving) but trying to find the energy right now.

Got my hospital bag half-packed yesterday and we finally got the car seat base set up in the car, although DH put it on the side not in the center so I have the feeling it won't pass our hospital "free inspection" on Jan 12th. He watched several youtube videos and the one made by a policeman put it there (passenger side).


----------



## gigglebox

They won't care as long as it's correctly installed. There is no law saying it has to be in the middle, that's just "the safest place". Personally mine have always been on the sides for ease of access.


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers89 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.
> 
> AFM, I'll be spending my holiday in the hospital. I will be monitored until Saturday, when I will be induced and having the baby at 37 weeks exactly. I'm just thankful he will be full term.
> 
> Today my mom and little brothers are coming to spend the afternoon with us at the hospital. It's not an ideal holiday, but at least baby boy is doing well.

All the best hope everything goes smoothly for you and baby!

My rib pain has gone done somewhat here in the hospital but woke up to steady contractions this morning. Dr came and checked, no dilation yet. And little bit of mucus plg came out too. They're wondering if they should send me home but I'm over an hour away from the hospital which is the closest one capable of deliveries. Idk? Should I just stay for safety sake?
:shrug:

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## gigglebox

Molly what did you decide on? I'd probably make sure things weren't progressing then head out


----------



## Jamers89

So today was a crazy day. I came close to a seizure, so baby boy was delivered via csection. May I introduce my Christmas miracle, Jaxsin Lucas Beitzell. He is doing amazingly, and hasn't needed the NICU yet.


----------



## MollyMoon

Omg he's adorable !! Congratulations :hug:
I'm glad you're both well!
Love his hair! Hope all continues well, blessings!

W8ting-what a cute Christmas bump! Nice pic! 
AFM I decided to stay one more night. But I feel shaky and short of breath. But from what I read this could go on for days/weeks, I'm just 37 weeks today.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats jammers!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wow been a busy Christmas for some! 

Congratulations Jamers, and such good news that he hasn’t needed nicu yet! I’m so looking forward to those skin to skin cuddles, adorable. 

I hope you feel better Molly, and are able to go home tomorrow.

Also Merry Christmas to all you ladies, babies and bumps! :xmas16:


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers wht an absolutely precious picture and cute boy! Look at that hair! How are you feeling now? Have the symptoms subsided?

W8 cute bump <3

Molly fx you can be released in the morning and make it full term.

Afm had contractions all day less than 10 mins but they are inconsistent...trying to hold out until my appt tomorrow morning. I absolutely do not want to spend the night in the hospital unless I absolutely have to! No pain so I'm clinging onto that...


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats on the cute baby!

How many early babies have we had now?


----------



## Jamers89

Thank you everyone! He is perfect and I am head over heels in love with him. 

I have to be on Magnesium Sulfate until 10:30 tomorrow. I haven't eaten since the evening of Christmas Eve, so I am looking forward to eating a large cheeseburger and all the fruit on Earth lol. My blood pressures have stabilized and the protein is gone from my urine, so the preeclampsia is reversing.


----------



## gigglebox

That's great news. I hope the good things keep coming. How is your SO with baby? Nothing melts my heart faster than a daddy with a new baby!

Also how much did Jaxsin weigh?


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats jamers! I'm starting to wonder if any of us are gonna actually make it to our due dates. With my luck I will be 2 weeks overdue..lol... I haven't had any more real contractions, just lots of Braxton Hicks throughout the day... I forgot how exhausting th end of pregnancy is though. After cooking to full meals and Christmas yesterday I was wiped. Hubby let me sleep in this morning though which was heavenly. 

Hope you are all continuing to hang in there! So exciting to see so many babies.. I can't wait!!

38 weeks today


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Jamers!!! He's so precious :cloud9:. So glad to hear he's doing great and needed no NICU time!! 

I think we have 4 early babies so far.
Jamers - Jaxsin :blue:
Lexi - Tobias :angel: - Abel :blue:
Nova - Cloe :pink:
Ersurgeon - Sullivan :blue:

I really hope I'm not missing anyone :(.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

gigglebox said:


> That's great news. I hope the good things keep coming. How is your SO with baby? Nothing melts my heart faster than a daddy with a new baby!
> 
> Also how much did Jaxsin weigh?

I hope jamers doesn’t mind me answering that it says his weight in her signature. Very good weight for 36 weeks, no wonder he is not needing nicu!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Kiwiberry said:


> Congratulations Jamers!!! He's so precious :cloud9:. So glad to hear he's doing great and needed no NICU time!!
> 
> I think we have 3 early babies so far.
> Jamers - Jaxsin :blue:
> Lexi - Tobias :angel: - Abel :blue:
> Nova - Cloe :pink:
> 
> I really hope I'm not missing anyone :(.

Ers had her little man


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that IS a respectful weight! 

Well my little man is staying put for now. I am slightly more dilated (was 1cm when I left the hospital, but close to 2 now), but otherwise no change. Early labor is still very much a possibility but so far so good. 

Bad news is I've caught a stomach bug. I've thrown up once today and hope that was it, but we'll see. Just hoping it doesn't cause me any complications.

Oh and I'be been given the "ok" to move around more! Yay! Just need to feel better now. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Ers had her little man

Thanks for that hun, I went ahead and added her to the list on the front page. I just knew I was forgetting someone.

*Giggle*: :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I have a really bad cold, it's draining my energy.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks kiwi! Sorry you're also under the weather. Ugh fighting illness whilst pregnant sucks!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Thanks kiwi! Sorry you're also under the weather. Ugh fighting illness whilst pregnant sucks!

It really does suck :(. I'll get some rest tomorrow when my girls visit their dad for a couple days. Do you have help with your boys?


----------



## gigglebox

Yup fortunately my mom has come to stay indefinitely


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Yup fortunately my mom has come to stay indefinitely

You're so lucky, I'm jealous. I don't have parents and my kids grandma can't handle kids younger than 4 and only 1 at a time. Her son is an only child.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sorry for not updating- we’ve been in the NICU 24/7.

Sullivan is doing great... he’s back up to his birth weight of 7lb 5oz! 

We got the pathology report for my placenta today- it weighed less than 5% of standard weight for 35w gestation. Terrifying!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Omg absolutely precious pic. So cute!! Hope he comes home soon


----------



## Jamers89

How precious Er! Congrats on your beautiful boy! 

Jax weighed 8 lbs 7 oz, which is definitely a good weight for his gestational age. I shudder to think how big he could have been at term. 

Bubs is still doing perfect! He isn't having any issues with breathing, sugars or regulating his temperatures. He does have a tongue tie which is giving him some challenges with nursing, but we are working on it. 

AFM, I am feeling great! My nurses are amazed at how well I am doing because of the complications I had. I am off the magnesium and got to move around and shower, so I feel much more human. We are hoping to come home on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

What an adorable picture ER, he is so precious! 

Sounds like you and jaxsin are doing amazing jamers! 

Has anyone noticed movements are less noticeable towards the end? I am definitely still feeling movement, but it’s mainly punches to down below now whereas before baby would have a party where my belly would be all over the place


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwiberry said:


> You're so lucky, I'm jealous. I don't have parents and my kids grandma can't handle kids younger than 4 and only 1 at a time. Her son is an only child.

I've been thanking God regularly recently for giving us two amazing grandmas, plus my MIL's new hubby has been awesome with our kids. My second absolutely loves him! I am very aware of how lucky we are. We have never even had to get a babysitter before, always had a family member to help when needed. I did used to have to do part time daycare before I quit work, but still, my mom watched ds1 half the week and never charged us. It's the only way we could afford a kid in northern VA!


----------



## gigglebox

Ers he is beautiful! That picture is definitely frame worthy.

Jamers could they have possibly gotten your due date wrong? Glad you were able to shower. How long until you're released?


----------



## MollyMoon

Hi ladies. Glad everyone seems to be doing well..

I came home yesterday afternoon and relaxed on the couch with dH for the evening went to bed and just before midnight my water broke lol. 
So back in hospital now when I first came in I was 1cm but they haven't checked again yet cause I had morphine and crashed out for few hours..contractions were strong as soon as I got here.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg molly! Good luck with everything! Update us when/as you are able to :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Geeze are any of us going to make it to our due date?! :wacko:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

gigglebox said:


> Geeze are any of us going to make it to our due date?! :wacko:

It seems we’ve accidentally turned into a December baby group!


----------



## MollyMoon

bbbbbbb811 said:


> It seems we’ve accidentally turned into a December baby group!

Lol I know right!

Morphine halted my contractions and was still 1cm so they gave me cervidil to get things going..I'll try to update when I can.


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> Lol I know right!
> 
> Morphine halted my contractions and was still 1cm so they gave me cervidil to get things going..I'll try to update when I can.

Oh goodness, Molly! Praying for a great delivery and healthy baby! Just keep us updated!


----------



## mwel8819

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Sorry for not updating- we’ve been in the NICU 24/7.
> 
> Sullivan is doing great... he’s back up to his birth weight of 7lb 5oz!
> 
> We got the pathology report for my placenta today- it weighed less than 5% of standard weight for 35w gestation. Terrifying!
> 
> View attachment 1051458

Congrats and he is precious!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Jamers89 said:


> View attachment 1051389
> 
> 
> So today was a crazy day. I came close to a seizure, so baby boy was delivered via csection. May I introduce my Christmas miracle, Jaxsin Lucas Beitzell. He is doing amazingly, and hasn't needed the NICU yet.

Congrats mama! 

Goodness, how many have had theirs?


----------



## mwel8819

We had our 4D ultrasound a few weeks ago and this is Gavin Tyler and he looks identical to his sister. Cheeks and all <3


----------



## Wriggley

Look at all these little babies! Congratulations ! 

I’m struggling to keep on top of the post Christmas mess, toy packaging etc everywhere 

Should hear any day now when my c section is going to be! 

Can’t wait to have this baby lol my smell cravings are awful!


----------



## mwel8819

36 weeks appointment today and strep B test. I had to shave my legs for the first time since Sept. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations jamers! Good luck too molly!

Giggle I reckon I’ll end up a part of the February group. There is NO WAY I’ll go early, I never have that sort of luck!
I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas with lots of food & family around <3

Also, this happened last night..


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I also will end up with a February baby! I’ve never gone into labour, only ever been induced so I don’t expect this time to be any different. So where I am getting very uncomfortable, I know I have a while yet and I’ve not even purchased everything yet:coffee:

Good luck Molly, I look forward to your update. 

And congratulations Emsabub!

I feel you with the post Christmas mess and smell cravings too wriggley. My living can’t cope with the influx of toys and neither can my hips tidying it all. What smell cravings do you have? I have a small list of things that make my mouth water. They are all fresh and cleaning scents, like pure aire freshener, window cleaner, screen wash and my favourite I’ve mentioned before lavender and camomile Bold *drool*


----------



## gigglebox

Ems oh lala look at that beautiful ring!!! Congratulations!!!

Bbb hey ya never know, i know I haven't delivered yet but i've never been this progressed without being in full blown labor (40+3 and 39+3). So who knows!

I do feel this will be another big boy for his GA. I have an ultrasound on Wednesday so I'll see about how big he is...

Wrig yes the MESS! It's the one thing I don't so much like about the holidays...plus I don't like how empty the house looks after all the decorations come down. For that reason I leave them up usually til after the new year.

Mwel so cute! That may be one of the best face shots I've seen!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Ems oh lala look at that beautiful ring!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Bbb hey ya never know, i know I haven't delivered yet but i've never been this progressed without being in full blown labor (40+3 and 39+3). So who knows!
> 
> I do feel this will be another big boy for his GA. I have an ultrasound on Wednesday so I'll see about how big he is...
> 
> Wrig yes the MESS! It's the one thing I don't so much like about the holidays...plus I don't like how empty the house looks after all the decorations come down. For that reason I leave them up usually til after the new year.
> 
> Mwel so cute! That may be one of the best face shots I've seen!

Thank you! It took going 3 times bc he was so stubborn. lol!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> Hi ladies. Glad everyone seems to be doing well..
> 
> I came home yesterday afternoon and relaxed on the couch with dH for the evening went to bed and just before midnight my water broke lol.
> So back in hospital now when I first came in I was 1cm but they haven't checked again yet cause I had morphine and crashed out for few hours..contractions were strong as soon as I got here.

Wow!! I hope it's all going well for you hun. How far along are you? I can't wait for updates!! :happydance:


mwel8819 said:


> We had our 4D ultrasound a few weeks ago and this is Gavin Tyler and he looks identical to his sister. Cheeks and all <3
> 
> View attachment 1051523

Omg Gavin is just too cute hun! <3 He's even smiling! :cloud9: Oh boy.... shaving is sok much harder pregnant isn't it? I just shaved recently too lol. 


Wriggley said:


> Look at all these little babies! Congratulations !
> 
> I’m struggling to keep on top of the post Christmas mess, toy packaging etc everywhere
> 
> Should hear any day now when my c section is going to be!
> 
> Can’t wait to have this baby lol my smell cravings are awful!

Are you still craving laundry soap hun lol? 


Emsabub said:


> Congratulations jamers! Good luck too molly!
> 
> Giggle I reckon I’ll end up a part of the February group. There is NO WAY I’ll go early, I never have that sort of luck!
> I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas with lots of food & family around <3
> 
> Also, this happened last night..
> 
> View attachment 1051524

Congratuations hun!! What a lovely ring too!! :cloud9:


bbbbbbb811 said:


> I also will end up with a February baby! I’ve never gone into labour, only ever been induced so I don’t expect this time to be any different. So where I am getting very uncomfortable, I know I have a while yet and I’ve not even purchased everything yet:coffee:
> 
> Good luck Molly, I look forward to your update.
> 
> And congratulations Emsabub!
> 
> I feel you with the post Christmas mess and smell cravings too wriggley. My living can’t cope with the influx of toys and neither can my hips tidying it all. What smell cravings do you have? I have a small list of things that make my mouth water. They are all fresh and cleaning scents, like pure aire freshener, window cleaner, screen wash and my favourite I’ve mentioned before lavender and camomile Bold *drool*

I'm struggling with the Christmas mess too. Toys everywhere!! I haven't even gotten around to posting the Christmas pictures! :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Ems oh lala look at that beautiful ring!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Bbb hey ya never know, i know I haven't delivered yet but i've never been this progressed without being in full blown labor (40+3 and 39+3). So who knows!
> 
> I do feel this will be another big boy for his GA. I have an ultrasound on Wednesday so I'll see about how big he is...
> 
> Wrig yes the MESS! It's the one thing I don't so much like about the holidays...plus I don't like how empty the house looks after all the decorations come down. For that reason I leave them up usually til after the new year.
> 
> Mwel so cute! That may be one of the best face shots I've seen!

I feel like this baby boy is going to be huge as well!!!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you girls!! Still in a bit of shock!

ER I completely missed that photo you posted! How lovely *i tried to put in the emoji with heart eyes but it wouldn’t let me* !


----------



## RandaPanda

Congrats Jamers and ER! And Ems on your engagement! Mwel, that's a great picture and a very cute little guy!!

Molly, good luck and I'll be checking in for updates!!

I had a midwife appt today, and have fallen a few more centimetres behind, so went for an ultrasound. Waiting to hear back from my midwife, but I'm guessing everything is okay and baby is just small compared to my boys. I really want this little lady to come soon - I'm really running out of energy and dread going to work for another 8 days!


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi, based on nothing in particular I bet you have the first 2019 baby. Why do you think he'll be so big? 

Who was it who asked about less fetal movement? I forgot to comment on that earlier. I absolutely do NOT feel less movement, and in fact feel like he is too active sometimes! It hurts when he stretches as far as he can and his foot presses into my side. I can't tell if it's his heel or toes but man, it hurts! So pointy! :haha: actually the other night I was woken out of sleep thinking I was having big contractions but as I laid there and got my wits I realized it was him just shoving around in there :roll: here's to hoping he sleeps better outside the uterus. 

Not long now Randa! I hope you just have a smaller bub this time, though sometimes those measurements mean nothing at all.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I wouldn't say I have less movement either. Yesterday it felt like she might have turned completely around, butt facing right to butt facing left! lol.

I've got my 36 week appointment next week, but unfortunately my doctor is out of town so it's with somebody I've never met. All these early babies are making me nervous!

My biggest problems right now continue to be a complete inability to sleep comfortably/not pee every 10 minutes and therefore feeling dog tired all day.

I've been invited to go swimming at an indoor pool with a friend visiting from out of town on Saturday. I found an old suit I can fit in, but I'm sure everybody will enjoy the whale watching. :oops:


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Kiwi, based on nothing in particular I bet you have the first 2019 baby. Why do you think he'll be so big?
> 
> Who was it who asked about less fetal movement? I forgot to comment on that earlier. I absolutely do NOT feel less movement, and in fact feel like he is too active sometimes! It hurts when he stretches as far as he can and his foot presses into my side. I can't tell if it's his heel or toes but man, it hurts! So pointy! :haha: actually the other night I was woken out of sleep thinking I was having big contractions but as I laid there and got my wits I realized it was him just shoving around in there :roll: here's to hoping he sleeps better outside the uterus.
> 
> Not long now Randa! I hope you just have a smaller bub this time, though sometimes those measurements mean nothing at all.


Definitely not less movement. More if anything. He wakes me up in the middle of the night moving around. I have had a bad headache and nausea the last few days though. Not sure what is causing it but I went to the doctor yesterday and didn't have anything show up in labs or anything? Not sure but it's making finding something I WANT to eat a challenge. The dreaded strep B test was awful. I knew it would be but man, I feel so violated and now I'm spotting. Ugh!

My due date was the 24th and she had been saying she wanted to get me in on the 17th but now it is looking like the 21st bc we can't get anything scheduled. Everything is already booked. :(

So does anyone know how many babies have been born in our group? I'm about to go through and count. lol!


----------



## countryblonde

I think 4 or 5 have been born.. which isn't crazy... But it is a lot of early babies. Especially with those who are still trying to keep some cooking longer.

I definitely don't have less movement either,but I know it can be a sign of a big baby. As long as they are still active it's nothing to worry about. 

I feel like I can't eat anymore ever. I eat like 3 bites and feel full and then suffer with heartburn for hours after. 

Did some serious nesting yesterday and I'm totally paying for it now. I could barely walk last night, but moving furniture probably wasn't the smartest of ideas. All I want is for this baby to hang in until Jan 1 and then she can come anytime! As much as I'm ready to be done, Im still hoping for a beginning of the year baby. With my luck she will be overdue and I'll still have another 3 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

I think the weird thing about the early babies is there is only a handful of us active on this thread (maybe 10 or so?) and nearly half have given birth already. If you look on the first post there is a list of everyone due January but the vast majority don't chat on here. Last two times I was pregnant and chatting with ladies due near the same time, I believe there was one premie each time (28 weeks and 34? I think). So this is a bit strange! 

Mwel what was with your test?! Spotting? I've only had an external simple swab. Definitely awkward but no worse than a cervical check. 

Country easy with the moving furniture stuff! That sounds exhausting right now. I did however get the nesting bug myself weeks before last and assembled an entire crib and moved it, as well as pulled out my baby clothes and rearranged the dresser so I could put them away. So I get it lol...and given my current state I'm glad I took care of all that already.

Sadly the baby's room won't be updated, decor-wise, like I wanted to do...but oh well!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Randa! They usually say girls are smaller than bits from what I’d read, maybe she’ll just be a little dot. Those 8 days will soon go, then you can enjoy a nice break! 

Missmarple nobody will be looking at you, I’m sure you’re not that big anyway! As for the sleeping, hopefully not much longer and It’ll calm down.. new baby aside!

Mwel they have a habit of being playful at night don’t they! That’s a good thing though nothing cake yo, as frustrating as it sounds :( When will you get the result of strep B? And who knows maybe there will be w cancellation or some early spontaneous labours and you can get in sooner! 

Country is that right about less being bigger? Aaah I hope not! All I ever get is jabs in the side! Why were you moving furniture?! You’re mad! January 1st is only days isn’t that far now, so close! Don’t worry, I’d you go overdue you won’t be the only one, I know this one won’t move anytime soon 

Giggle I’m not always around sometimes, I have periods of active then nothing at all. I’m awful for lurking. Nesting sounds like such a nice thing, I’m just too lazy for anything :( I’d love a clean house. 

Can’t believe I only have a week left on Monday. It’s getting scary now.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Ems don't worry! You got this! I know Ava is still a bit young but does she "get" that a little sister is on the way?


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> I think the weird thing about the early babies is there is only a handful of us active on this thread (maybe 10 or so?) and nearly half have given birth already. If you look on the first post there is a list of everyone due January but the vast majority don't chat on here. Last two times I was pregnant and chatting with ladies due near the same time, I believe there was one premie each time (28 weeks and 34? I think). So this is a bit strange!
> 
> Mwel what was with your test?! Spotting? I've only had an external simple swab. Definitely awkward but no worse than a cervical check.
> 
> Country easy with the moving furniture stuff! That sounds exhausting right now. I did however get the nesting bug myself weeks before last and assembled an entire crib and moved it, as well as pulled out my baby clothes and rearranged the dresser so I could put them away. So I get it lol...and given my current state I'm glad I took care of all that already.
> 
> Sadly the baby's room won't be updated, decor-wise, like I wanted to do...but oh well!


Okay so they put a swab and hold it in your vagina for a few seconds and then swab and then they take another swab and put it in your bottom and swab....it's awful!!! It's how they do it here in Alabama though. I didn't have it with Gabby so I'm hoping for the same with this little guy.

Yes, furniture moving sounds like such a chore right now. I don't think I would be able to breathe after. I barely want to move. I took a pic of my bump yesterday. My little ball. lol!


----------



## RandaPanda

You look so cute, mwel!
Ah, they put the swab right in your bum?! That's definitely more invasive than my experiences with the GBS test. They send is to the bathroom with a long and skinny swab and you just insert into the vagina yourself and then remove and swipe backwards like wiping.


----------



## RandaPanda

You look so cute, mwel!
Ah, they put the swab right in your bum?! That's definitely more invasive than my experiences with the GBS test. They send is to the bathroom with a long and skinny swab and you just insert into the vagina yourself and then remove and swipe backwards like wiping.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’m sorry just to vent randomly but I’m so frustrated, moved house on the 19th and it’s been Christmas so had family(mum, dad and 1 extra child round) and my neighbours on Boxing Day submitted a noise complaint!!! Apparently people arriving/leaving causing noise, it’s only been 4 people who come straight in and banging and screaming of children playing and children up to midnight which really isn’t the case. On the first night my 2 year old woke at 2:30am crying but apart from that they are in bed anytime between 7 and 8:30 and sleep through. They really went to town on this complaint, throwing loads of accusations around after a week during Christmas holidays. Even complained about parking but said nothing to my face so now it looks like I won’t stay here long term if the neighbours are going to make me feel uncomfortable. I dread what they will say when I have my newborn wake in the night:-( I’m now keeping a diary of when the children go to bed and wake up, so if it happened again I can tell them what time they actually go to bed. It really gets me when people clearly make these claims with the hope I would get evicted if they do it for long enough when I have two small children and heavily pregnant.
I really encourage the children to play and steer them away from televisions and gadgets etc because I think children learn the most while playing.
Luckily the lettings agents were understand and know children won’t be silent all day.


----------



## RandaPanda

Oh my gosh, what Grinchy new neighbours you have :( I'm so sorry they did that - they could have spoken with you at least! But it sounds like they are just totally unreasonable and looking for things to be upset about.



bbbbbbb811 said:


> I’m sorry just to vent randomly but I’m so frustrated, moved house on the 19th and it’s been Christmas so had family(mum, dad and 1 extra child round) and my neighbours on Boxing Day submitted a noise complaint!!! Apparently people arriving/leaving causing noise, it’s only been 4 people who come straight in and banging and screaming of children playing and children up to midnight which really isn’t the case. On the first night my 2 year old woke at 2:30am crying but apart from that they are in bed anytime between 7 and 8:30 and sleep through. They really went to town on this complaint, throwing loads of accusations around after a week during Christmas holidays. Even complained about parking but said nothing to my face so now it looks like I won’t stay here long term if the neighbours are going to make me feel uncomfortable. I dread what they will say when I have my newborn wake in the night:-( I’m now keeping a diary of when the children go to bed and wake up, so if it happened again I can tell them what time they actually go to bed. It really gets me when people clearly make these claims with the hope I would get evicted if they do it for long enough when I have two small children and heavily pregnant.
> I really encourage the children to play and steer them away from televisions and gadgets etc because I think children learn the most while playing.
> Luckily the lettings agents were understand and know children won’t be silent all day.


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle she kind of does, she knows that there will be another person here with all the baby stuff around, she keeps saying ‘aisy (Daisy) hurry up’ it’s so sweet.

Mwel that sounds so intrusive. In the UK here all they did was send off the urine sample, sometimes blood, then it would come back as positive or negative. It’s not really fair to put you through all that. That bump is so lovely though! Those little handprints on the T-shirt too, aw!

Bbb they sound like some right miserable people. If they put in enough complaints hopefully the agents will do something about them, they’re the problem not you.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

RandaPanda said:


> Oh my gosh, what Grinchy new neighbours you have :( I'm so sorry they did that - they could have spoken with you at least! But it sounds like they are just totally unreasonable and looking for things to be upset about.

The letting agents said they have been spoilt because the house had been empty for months so hopefully just an adjustment period. They also said the walls are ‘paper thin’ but if that really is the case they should of told me that when I said I have a two year old and three year old surely! I’m by no means antisocial, I don’t play music, or have tv loud. I don’t even have friends over, only my immediate family so any noise must just be Day to day living. I’m trying to be even more considerate and my children go to preschool in January so hopefully that will please them.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsa, your ring is beautiful, congratulations!

I've definitely done some nesting, I've built most of the baby stuff like strollers and bassinet and a toy box somebody sent, although I haven't laundered any baby clothes or blankets and my bathrooms and refrigerator need cleaning big time. I do have my freezer stuffed with some meals for afterwards, like soups, beans, spaghetti sauce, and some raw meat. Luckily I'm having a winter baby. :D

I get the strep test on 1/9. I think it's a swab here too. I feel like with all of my medical issues I'm used to invasive tests, so hopefully it won't bother me much. I saw somebody in another thread complaining about how getting blood drawn is one of the worst parts of pregnancy, and to someone with my history, it's like she's from a different planet! She's a lucky lady if that's the worst thing that's ever happened to her.

BBB, I'm sorry about the lousy neighbors. I think keeping a noise diary is going to be the best thing you can do, good idea. You could also try taking a few cell phone videos of the kids playing.

DH is getting really fussy over me and doesn't want me to go swimming tomorrow because it's 23 miles away. I haven't had any signs of labor or contractions at all, and I haven't seen my girlfriend in over a year. Plus I think it's exaggerating to call what I'll be doing swimming... more like floating! ;)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> I think the weird thing about the early babies is there is only a handful of us active on this thread (maybe 10 or so?) and nearly half have given birth already. If you look on the first post there is a list of everyone due January but the vast majority don't chat on here. Last two times I was pregnant and chatting with ladies due near the same time, I believe there was one premie each time (28 weeks and 34? I think). So this is a bit strange!

I have also wondered what happened to everybody, and hope it wasn't a bunch of early miscarriages. Some people just aren't the message board type, of course. Personally I've found it really helpful to have other people to talk to going through the same things as me.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed. I still talk on a thread started before I was pregnant with ds2, but I still like the support here with women going through the same stage of pregnancy. 

Mwel wow that IS invasive! We just get a quick swipe externally. I already had it in the hospital last week (negative) but they want to do it again...I am thinking of refusing, especially if I'm getting a c section anyway. 

What does your shirt say? That is a very cute bump picture of you! You are very cute yourself;)

Bbb, that is very unfair of the neighbors! Have you met them yet? I had a neighbor back at my first house that was an a*hole like that. We owned the place but had a home owners association (HOA) who ruled the land :rofl: the neighbor was an absolute snake. He actually was the realtor who sold us our house, but he tried to cut corners whenerever he could. The worst of it was when he had to replace rotting wood on the house as one of our sales conditions, including the garage door. Well instead he sent some painter out and tried to cover it all with a fresh coat of paint. When we called him out on it, he played stupid but finally fixed the wood around the house, but instead of a comparable wood garage door, he paid for the cheapest aluminum one he could find. When we finally moved in, he called violations on us to the HOA all the time, including parking in front of our own house, ugh I can't remember what else. I do remember our first major snow, he would not come out to shovel (we were on a shared driveway with 6 houses). When I was outside, I even saw him peek put the window. It wasn't until a kind hearted neighbor shoveled almost all of his portion of the driveway that he conveniently came outside. 

Fortunately for us, he eventually was forced to move when his home was foreclosed on. 

Sorry that was a long story!


----------



## Emsabub

I did look at some peoples profiles a while back and a few did have early losses :( some girls are on other threads. Some just didn’t sign back in.

Giggle if you’re having a csection surely there’s no risk of passing on strep B if you were to have it? I thought it was only passed on if they went through the birth canal as that’s where the thing lives?

Has anyone ever had the problem of trying to distinguish if you’re having a contraction or it’s just baby stretching? It seems to happen around the time she is but I’m hoping it could be something, Ava’s staying with my mum & dad for the first time tonight (she’s never spent a night away from me!) and we have fuel in the car so it would be wonderful if she decided to come


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> Has anyone ever had the problem of trying to distinguish if you’re having a contraction or it’s just baby stretching? It seems to happen around the time she is but I’m hoping it could be something, Ava’s staying with my mum & dad for the first time tonight (she’s never spent a night away from me!) and we have fuel in the car so it would be wonderful if she decided to come

I think I might have had a few braxton hicks, but mostly I think everything I've felt is baby stretching. She's pretty active about that. I read that your stomach would go hard for about 30 seconds, and I feel like what I've had is more localized and shorter, so must be baby.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Had my 36 week appointment today and also had the group b swab done, they definitely got both my parts too lol. Baby has definitely dropped she said and she can feel his head but my cervix is still closed. She doesn’t think I’ll make my due date but says I definitely won’t have him until next month. I noticed though I’m having lots of contractions since coming home, bh I’m sure but still so uncomfortable


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been around, it's been far too insane on my end to keep up with anything, not even FB. My brother has been awarded week on and off with his kids, and since he lives with me currently I have 4 ( soon to be a newborn to equal 5) to take care of, often by myself while he and my husband are at work. I'm exhausted and really having a hard time, especially since his ex is a horrid person looking for ANY tiny thing to cause issue over. The kids come with some bad behavior issues ( the 2 year old self harms when he gets angry, something I've never had to deal with before!) it's been very stressful. On top of me being released from the hospital from a kidney infection. I hope it's going well with everyone as I don't have time to read back right now, in 2 weeks baby will be here and I pray that things mellow out and I don't have to be the primary care giver for too much longer.


----------



## gigglebox

Cuddle that sounds as stressful as it can get! I hope you get some relief & help soon. :hugs:

W8 eep sorry you were also violated! Cervical checks can definitely stir up some braxton hicks. Water & rest to try and calm them.

Ems yeah I'd imagine it's unnecessary to swab again but I'll ask before they give it a go. I don't want my insurance charged again either. 

Regarding contractions, your entire bump will go hard. Generally baby is, as Miss said, tightening up localized places with their butt or head. Feet and hands i think are quite a bit easier to discern. At least for me they are much pointier! This baby is having fun jamming his feet up and his head down into my bladder & cervix :roll: so uncomfortable! Plus the added fear that he's going to pop my waters!


----------



## Emsabub

Girls sorry to butt in, I’m not sure if baby’s on her way. I fainted in the hairdressers this morning feeling really sick and dizzy, everything was fine but once we left I noticed my pants and leggings were SO wet. 

I’ve been told to keep a pad on just it make sure and call back at 7pm, but I’ve noticed I’m losing bits of plug too. Feeling a bit nervous right now!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck ems!!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you! It seems to have just stopped now. Very frustrating. I’m just struggling to come to terms with the fact it might just be I wet myself, but I don’t remember feeling so wet when I walked out to the ambulance! Aaaahh!


----------



## madtowngirl

Sorry for being quiet, things have been super busy. Between the holidays and being at the doctor 3x a week, it's just too hard to keep up.

I'm nearly 38 weeks and baby is still staying put. I'm thinking now that she's going to make it to the section date. I wish my anxiety weren't through the roof. But oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

Ems good luck to you! Can you take the pad in to get it checked just in case? It's a pretty simple test to see if it's amniotic fluid or not. Maybe embarrassing but I'd wager it's not the first time for them. 

Madtown what are you anxious about? If you vent it may help. Although I do get being nervous about surgery!


----------



## Emsabub

Madtown sometimes it can be, life is hectic! That’s good though if baby wants til their arranged date isn’t it? 

Giggle I threw the first one away because it seemed to dry up so fast, but there’s been a definite dampness ever since. I have to go into my local planned birth centre to be checked for fluid, I guess I’ll know from there if I wet myself or not :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

Hi everyone it's been so hectic and tiring last 2 days. But I'm so in love with my baby. Came back into hospital just after midnight on 27th, water broke and having contractions, was dilated 1cm. Contractions were slowed to a standstill till 8-9am so Dr put cervidil in to get things going. By 1pm I was 5-6cm and begging for my epidural as morphine didn't do anything but get me loopy.Anesthesiologist was at surgery but would be back in an hour. I guess he was running late, cause just after 3pm I was fully dialated (with no epidural) and baby girl was born at 4.31pm with help of vacuum. Dr had to do episiotomy and I also had 2nd degree tear. A few hours later they checked her blood sugar and it was low so they gave her glucose and a bit of formula cause she didn't latch on right away. Next day was ok she was latching pretty good but by the afternoon she was showing signs of jaundice which I guess they say is common in vacuum babies. So today she's under the bilirubin light therapy and still breastfeeding but added formula for supplement till my milk comes in. Im so happy and thankful she's here. But hard to watch her struggle she hates being in there and cries hard alot. We may have a chance of going home tomorrow. 

Jesse Lynn Grace


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats Molly! Another December baby! Take care of yourself. I had an episiotomy and vacuum with my first. It can be a long road to feel 100 percent normal again. Try not to do too much to fast. I certainly did and paid for it.

Ems.. don't worry if you wet yourself. It's not the end of the world.. just a story you can rub in babies face later..lol.. I would definitely monitor you leaking though and take it in to get tested if you think it might be waters at all..


----------



## gigglebox

Ems waiting anxiously for your update!

Molly awwww she is precious <3 rocky entry to the world but sounds like things are getting better. My nurse friend who did nicu rotation said she loved the bili light because it made the babies look like they are in a daft punk video and it was adorable to her :roll: now I guess I see what she means? Kind of? Lol either way Jesse is very cute!

Omg this baby is so insanely active tonight! He's been beating me up today, from lower back pain to that horrid cervix being punched pain to the pain in yoir bum to my side where he keeps driving his foot and makes me feel like he's splitting my skin! 

I'm trying to embrace it as 1. I'm thankful he's still hanging in thete and 2. This may be the last time I experience pregnancy. Especially if he's early or labor is complicated again...that's pretty much going to ensure no more babies for me, which is quite sad :(


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats Molly! She's lovely!

Experienced mamas: is there anything I should be doing to try to avoid the episiotomy, or is this just going to go how it's going to go? The internets seems to suggest perineum massage, which DH seems to have ZERO interest in helping out with, lol.


----------



## countryblonde

Miss Marple I think it just depends on how labour goes. I'm not sure there is anything you can do to avoid it. For me I was 29 hours into labour and my son's heart rate was significantly dropping with every contraction. It was basically we are doing the episotomy or you are having a csection. It really was not a big deal just took awhile to heal. It probably saved me from a nasty tear to be honest. 
And with my second - even with the scar tissue from the first time I had a very minor tear and I few sticthes and he came fast.. so I kinda think it is what it is.. it's not super common, but it's also not that uncommon. I would just prepare that it could be reality - in the moment they could have told me that they needed to cut my toe off and I probably would have been fine with it.

Giggle do you still want more babies?? This is number 3 for you right? And have you had complications both times?

I'm getting more and more Braxton Hicks all the time... It's starting to get annoying.. I still feel like I'm no where near actual labour though. Although I have decided to start carrying around my hospital bag just in case. I never did that for my other pregnancies but this one just seems to be more unpredictable with having the false labour already.


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Molly*: Jesse's so beautiful congratulations!! How far along were you when she was born, a little over 37 weeks?

Sorry I haven't replied to any of you lovely ladies, I'll be able to make a big post later.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats molly!!! Such a great pic

At my hospital they don’t do an episiotomy 
Routinely they let u tear which I did with my daughter and hope doesn’t happen with my son.


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations molly! She’s beautiful!

thank you for the support girls :) Turns out it wasn’t water. We’re quite relieved in a way because it means I wouldn’t have to be induced but at the same time I’m desperate to get her out! 

Giggle I can sympathise with the crazy movement! This one does the same thing, my bump isn’t especially big but it amazes me she has the room to move like she does! 

Missmarple have you tried perineal massage? We’re always encouraged to do it here to make the stretching easier/less chance of tearing. 

Country maybe this one will be early, at least you’ll be prepared. Isn’t it just the way though when you’re prepared as you are and they make you wait? Typical!

Hi kiwi! I’d wondered where you’d gone! Hope everything’s okay :) 

W8ting since everything’s stretched out already hopefully it won’t again.. that’s the logic I’m hoping for !


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> *Molly*: Jesse's so beautiful congratulations!! How far along were you when she was born, a little over 37 weeks?
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied to any of you lovely ladies, I'll be able to make a big post later.

I was just 37+2

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone it truly means a lot. I'm just praying for her to be ok for my milk to come in asap.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations Molly! Jaundice is also common in babies born earlier than due date apparently. I was induced and had my daughter at 38+5 and she had jaundice where my term babies didn’t! I hope you and Jesse get to go home soon


----------



## RandaPanda

Molly, congrats! Jesse is beautiful <3

Ems, good that you have some clarification. That fainting spell sounded a bit frightening, but honestly I wouldn't be too embarrassed about a little urine sneaking out of a heavily pregnant mom - lol, it's happened to me a time or two without losing consciousness ;)

On a related note to the peeing - I've been going to pelvic health physio to strengthen my pelvic floor, and it has been amazing (it's the clinic I work at, so I'm a bit biased, but it really is awesome!) And the plus is that my physio does perineal massage for me at every appointment from 35 weeks and on.

My midwife called yesterday with ultrasound results and everything looks okay. Baby is just estimated to be about 6lbs... So tiny compared to her brothers (9 lbs 3 oz and 8 lbs 14 oz) - though they're often wrong on those weight estimates!


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Molly*: 37+2 is still really good!! You made it to term!! It does take some time, even 2-3 days for milk to actually come in. You are getting colostrum though right? Have you been pumping to help it come in faster while Jesse is on the bili light?

Ladies I've been having really frequent Braxton Hicks. At first they started in the front but now it's starting in the back and working its way to the front. I also feel a little bit of back pressure. I'm starting to time them using an app on my phone. Any thoughts about this? This is New territory for me being term. About to go take a bath and make sure that I have everything I need for the hospital just in case. I'm sorry I haven't responded to any of you ladies yet but I have been reading the responses.


----------



## countryblonde

Molly try and be patient.. my milk takes like 5 days to come in..just make sure you keep nursing/pumping as much as possible to stimulate your supply

Kiwi, start timing them. But I suggest drinking a bunch of water and having a bath. Braxton Hicks will fizzle out or stop and regular contactions will just keep getting more intense.
I literally have Braxton Hicks all day long now


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've been timing them, I also took a bath. I had at least four Braxton Hicks while taking a bath, it was a little harder to tell sitting down like that. I didn't record them though because my phone has a crack in the screen and I didn't want to mess it up with wet hands. Here's what I've recorded before my bath, I deleted the data and I'm starting over now that I'm out of the bath. This doesn't include all of the Braxton Hicks that I had, just when I started recording. I would say they started about two hours before that. I know it's probably just a false alarm, but I'm too excited.

Length: 0m 54s
Time apart: –
Start & end time: 10:05 am - 10:06 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 58s
Time apart: 7m 36s
Start & end time: 9:58 am - 9:59 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 1m 5s
Time apart: 10m 55s
Start & end time: 9:47 am - 9:48 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 1m 7s
Time apart: 2m 11s
Start & end time: 9:44 am - 9:46 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 59s
Time apart: 6m 8s
Start & end time: 9:38 am - 9:39 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

They are starting to get a little more painful but I'm not sure if it's because of the pajama pants I'm wearing or not.


----------



## countryblonde

It could be the start of sometjing, but they seem pretty sporadic still.. just keep and eye and see if they become more regular. They will become more of a pattern of its the real deal


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here's what I've recorded after my bath. I'm going to take a little rest while my boyfriend takes a shower and see if they stop or anyting.

Length: 0m 29s
Time apart: –
Start & end time: 11:24 am - 11:25 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 48s
Time apart: 4m 18s
Start & end time: 11:20 am - 11:21 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 1m 4s
Time apart: 5m 18s
Start & end time: 11:15 am - 11:16 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 50s
Time apart: 1m 45s
Start & end time: 11:13 am - 11:14 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 40s
Time apart: 5m 33s
Start & end time: 11:07 am - 11:08 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 35s
Time apart: 2m 36s
Start & end time: 11:05 am - 11:05 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 48s
Time apart: 5m 0s
Start & end time: 11:00 am - 11:00 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 1m 5s
Time apart: 4m 44s
Start & end time: 10:55 am - 10:56 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 1m 29s
Time apart: 3m 45s
Start & end time: 10:51 am - 10:53 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018

Length: 0m 57s
Time apart: 4m 56s
Start & end time: 10:46 am - 10:47 am
Date: Dec 30, 2018


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations Molly! She is beautiful

As for the episiotomy I would say it really does just depend on how labour goes. They say you heal better from a natural tear so I guess you could say you just want nature to take it course unless it’s really nessessary. I’ve had 2 3rd degree tears myself hence why I’m having a section this time

So a bit of a vent from me

So it’s been agreed from day 1 I’m having a section due to my bad tears with my boys. So they said I’d have a section done at 39 weeks

I expressed concerns leaving it that long due to my oldest arriving at 39 weeks and also the fact with my second son I had a rapid labour of 18 minutes! If I had a similar experience and went into labour before my section I wouldn’t even make it to the hospital.

After speaking to two different consultants and two midwifes it’s been agreed to keep the section for 39 weeks as the risks of a section before this out weigh the risks of anything else.

Roll on yesterday I get my section date TWO DAYS before my due date! So now it’s even later then 39 weeks! Obviously being the weekend I havnt been able to get hold of the co ordinator to express concern!

She’s also a big baby! At my 32 week scan they estimated her to be 6lb! I spoke to someone on maternity and they were just like ‘oh well if you go into labour we can do an emergency section’ feel like they not listening to me when I say I had an 18 minute labour the consultant said that puts
Me at a high risk of another rapid labour I won’t even get to the hospital!

So yeah feel like I’ve been backed into a corner and scared il go into labour with no one around (partner works shifts)


----------



## MollyMoon

Strangely enough the nurses didn't even tell me to pump or hand express. I asked about pumping and then they said just to hand express for now so I did it once yesterday and will be doing it more often now that I know! Maybe their too busy? !

Baby's jaundice came down quite a bit since yesterday but Dr still wants another day on just the billi blanket. Her skin is pink again. Fingers crossed for home tomorrow..


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Wriggley*: how awful & frustrating for yoiu!! :( What are the risks for a c-section before 39w? I would honestly keep bugging them. It's so unfair to ignore your concerns like that. 

*MollyMoon*: omg I can't believe they told you to hand express... You need to talk to them and ask to use a hospital pump. If you're not actively putting Jesse to breast then you need to pump every 2 hours to get your milk to come in. I'm not sure how long it takes to dry up after giving birth but they could potentially be compromising your ability to breastfeed your baby. I can't believe they're acting like that towards you.


----------



## MollyMoon

Oh I am still breastfeeding every two hours, sorry I forgot to say that..:oops:i am hand expressing right after feeding now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon oh that's really good, I was worried you weren't breastfeeding her at all because she was under the bili light. 

AFM: My Braxton Hicks did seem to have calmed down a little bit. I did call my doctor earlier in the day just to see what they wanted me to do and she said I could come in for a cervix check. I decided not to though and to wait it out since I think it was a false alarm. I hope it's a sign that labor will start within the next couple of days, I'm really excited to meet him.


----------



## countryblonde

Sounds like your on the right track Molly. Fingers crossed you get to go home tomorrow.

Wrigley... I would be fighting that one as much as possible. Isn't it your own doctor who decides when your section should be scheduled for?? I had a girlfriend who wasn't supposed to naturally go into.labour because of previous complications and had major issues scheduling hers as well.. hopefully you get it all sorted out. It's so frustrating when people don't listen.

Kiwi I was about to ask.how things were with you. Have they stopped completely? Braxton Hicks are so annoying...everytime it's like is this the real deal.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@countryblonde they haven't stopped completely but they are definitely much further apart. They really are so annoying especially because they normally don't happen like that with this baby, so close together. They're not as intense anymore either.


----------



## gigglebox

Country I'm not set on more but I am also having a hard time wrapping my head around this being the ladt. Part of me would like just one more, but I haven't experienced life with 3 yet so I guess I need to see how that is first! There are many factors at play though. For one, hubby and I would like a girl...but no guarantee it would be a girl. Our house is a bit cramped as is with 3 so we might have to consider a move or expansion, which is out of the question now, BUT hubs is about to start a business...so the money situation is another factor. If we make enough it will probably sway us towards #4... but we have a coupke years to think about it so we'll see! The only thing certain right now is I'm not certain we're done.

Oh also complications at birth woukd be a factor. Ds1 ended in a c eection but wasn't too terrible. Ds2 was an emergency c section nightmare ending in me hemorrhaging and needing a blood transfusion and a long recovery.

Re: episiotomy, never made it to that stage but my instinct and research says if I had a vbac, i'd choose to tear unless he was stuck and it was an absolute necessity. Last time i massaged with seeet almond oil and when i was in labor I had my nurse help with applying warm damp cloths to my crotch to soften the tissue. I'm not sure when the tearing occurs but he was about crowning (saw his head) before he got stuck and I didn't have any damage at all, but again he didn't pass through that way. So basically i'm no help lol.

Wrig, that is crap. I would be super annoying until they moved it up; talk to the doctor directly or call the office manager.

Kiwi, those definitely sounded like the start of the real deal! Especially the lower back pain. How exciting! Maybe they'll pick back up again...at the least I bet they started dilating you, but that said you can still go weeks after you start dilating. Look out for amniotic fluid or starting to lose your plug.


----------



## NovaStar

Sorry to just drop in, firstly....congrats Molly! Your daughter is absolutely adorable. So glad she came near the end of your pregnancy. Sending you lots of love! 

Cleo is 100 days old today! The NICU gave us a cake and we snuggled with her a lot. I would be 38 weeks, now. She’s doing great, no big concerns anymore. We probably have a while still in the NICU though. She’s 4 lbs 4 oz and acting like a typical newborn, reacting to my voice and being adorable,


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So glad Cleo is doing well nova!!

My daughter wants this baby to come so bad lol told her he still needs to cook but I have had so much pressure this weekend and back pain and today I noticed lots of my mucus plug some with some pink in it so we shall see how much longer he bakes lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

@gigglebox no plug loss yet :(. BH have also spread out a lot (maybe every 30-40 minutes). So frustrating, I just want him to be here so badly. I can't wait to start breastfeeding again either and lose all this pregnancy weight on the side!! How are you feeling lately hun? 

@NovaStar she's so beautiful!! I'm so happy she's thriving as well. What milestones does she have left before coming home? I bet she'll be home in a couple weeks!!

@W8tingforbaby wow losing plug already!! Sounds like your LO will be here before you know it!! Only 3 more days and you'll be term. How exciting!! 

Ladies, I wonder which one of us is going to be next!! :happydance:


----------



## Wriggley

Nova Cleo is beautiful! Such a strong little lady! 

Fed up myself now. Fed up of being told they are ‘busy’ 

Spoke to maternity who said to come up at 2 and I can see my consultant so I’ve just got here and now they saying he’s very busy and they don’t know when he will get here to see me.


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig I would be so frustrated if I were you! How rude to call you in when they don't even have time for you!!! There mist be an office manager there. I would definitely complain; that is highly unprofessional.

Nova thanks for the update! How wonderful she's doing so well. What a little miracle you have there <3 

W8 when that happened to me with ds1 my water broke a coupke days later I think! It may just be YOU with the first 2019 baby!


----------



## Emsabub

Nova cleo is lovely! I’m glad she’s doing so well!

Wriggley that’s incredibly frustrating. They definitely deserve a complaint made for behaving that way wasting your time. 

Giggle how are you doing? Also, my due date is a week today, I wanted to be the first 2019 baby :haha: 
Theres no sign of her coming at all!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hey you never know! At this point it could be any of us! :haha:

I'm hanging in there :) Getting really annoyed with my lifting restrictions. My kids have been sick and I haven't been much help to them. Also my mom is kind of stuck here. She assures me she doesn't mind though. J certainly don't mind her, and she's allowing me (if not encouraging me) to rest a lot -- and I have been, especially as I've caught what the kids have had (two different stomach bugs, one that makes you puke and the other that gives you the runs, mercifully not at the same time!). I hope to be fully recovered by the time I have to do this whole delivery thing.

Contractions have been very spread out but have kind of picked up today. I haven't been needing the meds nearly as much. I did take some today though. I am very to make it to 36 weeks (almost)! I just feel like it's a milestone that will help his odds.


----------



## MollyMoon

NovaStar said:


> Sorry to just drop in, firstly....congrats Molly! Your daughter is absolutely adorable. So glad she came near the end of your pregnancy. Sending you lots of love!
> 
> Cleo is 100 days old today! The NICU gave us a cake and we snuggled with her a lot. I would be 38 weeks, now. She’s doing great, no big concerns anymore. We probably have a while still in the NICU though. She’s 4 lbs 4 oz and acting like a typical newborn, reacting to my voice and being adorable,
> 
> View attachment 1051797

Thank you so much! :hug:

Cleo is looking so strong and sweet! She has come such a long way-- She's a real champ... Take care of yourself too mom!
Are you pumping or going to use formula when baby comes home?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Sorry to just drop in, firstly....congrats Molly! Your daughter is absolutely adorable. So glad she came near the end of your pregnancy. Sending you lots of love!
> 
> Cleo is 100 days old today! The NICU gave us a cake and we snuggled with her a lot. I would be 38 weeks, now. She’s doing great, no big concerns anymore. We probably have a while still in the NICU though. She’s 4 lbs 4 oz and acting like a typical newborn, reacting to my voice and being adorable,
> 
> View attachment 1051797

It seems like preemie's "birthdays" should be considered the day the graduate from NICU! Then they would be more in line size-wise with other kids their age, I'd think. 

She's looking really cute and I'm so glad everything is going well.

Speaking of birthdays, please join me in wishing happy birthday to my sassy cat Ninja who will turn 16 tomorrow! I just cannot wait to see what he thinks of the baby. ha!


----------



## MollyMoon

I need some advice.

Baby latches on to me very well but still has a hard time staying awake I have to keep at her waking her up, which makes a long feeding time and then when I give her the bottle supplement she just drinks so fast. I really want her to be breastfed only. I'm trying to express as much as I can and milk is just starting to come. Am I just being impatient? I'm not very comfortable with these nurses they make me feel like I'm always doing something wrong.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@gigglebox glad the meds are working hun! :hugs: Sorry you're so exhausted lately, I am too. I could barely go grocery shopping from all the pain. 

@MissMarpleFan happy birthday to your kitty! As for premies, they usually catch up to their peers by 2 years old.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon try blowing on her face a little bit if you notice her falling asleep. Babies get very comfortable breastfeeding. It's also true they get a much faster and "easier" flow from bottles. If you feel she has drained one side, it's ok to switch to the other. What are the nurses saying to you hun?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Obviously I can't give personal advice, Molly, but I think this article is interesting and has a lot of tips about babies falling asleep while feeding.

Baby Falls Asleep While Breastfeeding: What To Do? - Kid Simplified


----------



## MollyMoon

Well the Dr told me to give her 20 ml of the bottle and nurses keep asking me if I'm supplementing like they don't believe me. For example one comes in sees baby putting her hand in her mouth and she's like did you supplement? How much? Then she tells me to give her more. They talk to me like it's not my baby. Or at least that's how Im feeling

Should I switch to a syringe with the formula?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon Did they say why they want you to supplement? Supplementing is usually only done for babies that are having trouble gaining weight or are early premature babies who have trouble feeding on their own (need a feeding tube). I can't believe they're treating you like this.


----------



## MollyMoon

She lost a little weight originally 6lbs 2oz now measure 5lbs 10
On a side note this Dr that's in charge of this hospital has a reputation of some good and bad. I wouldn't of delivered here but contractions were worrying me that we wouldn't make it to the other hospital on time cause it's 3hrs away and this one is only one. I didn't know he was in charge of infant care.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> She lost a little weight originally 6lbs 2oz now measure 5lbs 10

It's actually pretty normal for babies to lose weight right after birth. When are they going to let you take her home?


----------



## MollyMoon

Yeah. . That's what I knew, they do lose some is it too fast? We can go home Tomorrow if her bilirubin levels
Have dropped. Fingers crossed


----------



## countryblonde

Molly if you don't want to supplement at this point don't. My oldest nursed for almost 6 hours straight the day my milk came in which was 5 days after birth. It is completely normal.for them to loose weight. Is there a lactation consultant or something that the hospital that you could talk to? Remember their tummies are very tiny at this point and they don't need a lot to fill, but they may need more frequent feedings. I believe both my boys nursed every half hour at some points. I totally fed on command and not on a schedule. You need to do what works best for you, not what they say.. be your own advocate and don't feel bad about disagreeing with your nurses if it doesn't feel right to you


----------



## NovaStar

@MollyMoon sounds exactly like my first! She had a really hard time latching and my milk didn’t come in for a few days. She lost too much weight and we supplemented for a few days. She would nurse for hours and I was exhausted. It took a couple months until she nursed really easily, but we only had to use formula a few times. Don’t feel bad, breastfeeding can be really frustrating. Keep at it, I promise it gets easier, and don’t feel bad about supplementing. Fed is best. It really does take time...weeks...to get the hang of breastfeeding.

I’m doing formula. I pumped for 12 weeks and my milk never increased past a few millimeters a day. I’d pump for a full week and get only 1 oz. Then it just dried up completely. I cried a lot. I had this vision of breastfeeding that was totally crushed. But I’ve come to terms with it. It’s okay. We do what we can.

@Kiwiberry she has a lot of milestones to meet, yet. She can’t take a bottle yet because she’s still on a high flow of oxygen. They are starting to ween her down, and once she’s lower then they can bottle feed. So that’s a huge milestone. Then she needs to maintain a steady heart rate for a full week (right now she periodically dips super low for a few seconds which is normal for her gestational age but eventually she has to not do that in order to come home), she has to be off oxygen completely, too. She has to pass certain blood tests to make sure she’s maintaining her white blood cell count and platelets. Lots of things...hope it’s only a few weeks but it could be longer.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok ladies, so I'm having a lot of BH again tonight and they're causing a sharp pain in my vagina. Almost where my cervix would be (i think). Coulmd i be dilating? Could it be a sign he's coming soon?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I supplemented my baby who had jaundice because she wouldn’t stay awake to breastfeed with a cup, rather than a bottle. It did take a while to get breastfeeding going, and at one point I was ready to throw in the towel because she kept losing weight(they say babies can lose up to 10% of their birth weight I think before gaining again). But I stuck to my guns, and kept breastfeeding and once the jaundice started to go she was more alert and would feed longer/more. I only really supplemented in the hospital and just offered the breast constantly and was able to breastfeed for 15months. So trust your gut Molly, I know I find hard to go against medical advice in fear that I’ll be wrong and look like a bad mother but just keep offering the breast as ‘first choice’ and only supplement after and you feel she isn’t getting enough and hopefully your milk will come in soon! And as country said, it’s very normal for babies to feed very frequently at first because breastmilk is less dense, so fills their tummies less so they often feed more than formula fed babies.
But if you do decide to switch to formula because it’s best for you and your baby that’s what is important. Happy mummy = happy baby!

Sorry that was so long Molly and I hope it is is some use and not just me rambling.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’ve just thought, most of you will probably have babies that are a month old before I have mine:haha:

I hope Cleo meets her milestones and is able to come home soon. She has come such a long way after being born at not even 24 weeks, she truly is so strong!


----------



## gigglebox

Cleo's story is definitely inspiring <3

I have had a rough go with bf'ing both times, so I don't have much to say EXCEPT, trust your gut! If it doesn't feel right, don't do it or modify it. Ds1 wouldn't latch and my suspicion is it may have been in part because the nurses forced bottled formula on him almost immediately. Once he had the ease of that, he SCREAMED his head off at the boob! Like it was too much work (and this impatience/need for immediate gratification may just be his personality because he is still like that now lol). Ds2 was a different story, he bf'ed alllllll the time but would allllways fall asleep on my boob! I tried rousing him any way i could but it didn't work. I tried to pump & supplement but my supply was embarassingly low--found out long after I had a defective pump -.- in the end he became mostly formula fed and I would had express what i could into his bottle. I later supplemented with milk from a friend with a baby close in age (she was a milk machine!).

Last thing i'll say on that is to get bottles with low flow nipples if you can. If he has to work for it he may opt for the boob.

Kiwi any update?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I didn’t see your post kiwi, I must of been typing when you posted! 

Any progression?


----------



## MollyMoon

Thank you so much ladies for your thoughts it's all very good info from each perspective.
Dr should be in shortly with decisions. 

Happy 2019 to you all may you all be blessed in abundance <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

No progression so far but the BH are getting more "painful" or rather intense. The sharp pain stopped for now. Need to schedule a new Dr apt, missed mine last week for cervix check because I was sick. They've been closed though fokr the holidays. Reflux has really been horrible for weeks now, tums still doesn't work and I can barely sleep. I'm even afraid to eat. :( This nausea from the reflux isn't helping either.


----------



## Jamers89

Happy New Years, ladies! Molly, congratulations on your baby's birth! Jax also had some difficulties with latching onto the breast, so I've been pumping and feeding him my breastmilk with a syringe. He's gettnig better with latching, it just takes time. I refused to supplement with formula, and my hospital was great about letting me pump to give him breastmilk. I'm sorry your hospital wasn't as supportive, from the sound of it. 

We are home and doing very well. Little man went to the pediatrician yesterday and has already gained back 2 ounces since we've been home.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Well done Jaxsin on gaining! Very cute outfit. He definitely is your best gift you’ll ever get for Christmas.

It’s officially our month(Happy New Year everyone!), although a fair few babies are already here the rest should be here soon. Anyone having any promising symptoms?


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers89 said:


> Happy New Years, ladies! Molly, congratulations on your baby's birth! Jax also had some difficulties with latching onto the breast, so I've been pumping and feeding him my breastmilk with a syringe. He's gettnig better with latching, it just takes time. I refused to supplement with formula, and my hospital was great about letting me pump to give him breastmilk. I'm sorry your hospital wasn't as supportive, from the sound of it.
> 
> We are home and doing very well. Little man went to the pediatrician yesterday and has already gained back 2 ounces since we've been home.
> 
> View attachment 1051857

Thanks o much.. I'm not giving up on bf. Baby boy is so very cute! 

Well looks like we're staying again another night. They put her back under the double lights and Dr said if her levels don't get better they will send her to the nearest bigger city for more care.

Im not sure how much milk I'm making but I just asked the other nurse for a pump. She said the boss lady doesn't like to just give out pumps but she brought one anyway cause her boss is off till tomorrow.

I just want her to be healthy


----------



## Emsabub

Jamers that’s so cute! I’m glad he’s doing well! 

Bbb it is our month finally! I’ve had literally nothing. I picked up a cough & cold yesterday and after surviving the last 9 months without one (apart from a sickness bug when I was 5 weeks) I’m hoping it’s a sign! Just generally feeling run down :( 

Molly hopefully these lights do it <3 I can’t believe they’re being so funny about a pump though. It doesn’t sound like they’re caring much for baby’s best interests!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon that hospital sounds really unprofessional. I've given birth at two different hospitals and neither of them were stingy with the pumps. I mean seriously why even have them available if no one's allowed to use them. :shrug:

@bbbbbbb811 nothing but false alarms here..... that and wishful thinking.......

@Jamers89 so happy to hear he's doing so well and I love the adorable outfit!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Yeah that's what I thought hospitals are supposed to encourage and push breastmilk! 

I will not be delivering in this hospital again that's for sure.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Yeah that's what I thought hospitals are supposed to encourage and push breastmilk!
> 
> I will not be delivering in this hospital again that's for sure.

Are you planning the next baby already, Molly? :D


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> Are you planning the next baby already, Molly? :D

Lol well I definitely want at least one more... 8-[


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Agreed. I still talk on a thread started before I was pregnant with ds2, but I still like the support here with women going through the same stage of pregnancy.
> 
> Mwel wow that IS invasive! We just get a quick swipe externally. I already had it in the hospital last week (negative) but they want to do it again...I am thinking of refusing, especially if I'm getting a c section anyway.
> 
> What does your shirt say? That is a very cute bump picture of you! You are very cute yourself;)
> 
> Bbb, that is very unfair of the neighbors! Have you met them yet? I had a neighbor back at my first house that was an a*hole like that. We owned the place but had a home owners association (HOA) who ruled the land :rofl: the neighbor was an absolute snake. He actually was the realtor who sold us our house, but he tried to cut corners whenerever he could. The worst of it was when he had to replace rotting wood on the house as one of our sales conditions, including the garage door. Well instead he sent some painter out and tried to cover it all with a fresh coat of paint. When we called him out on it, he played stupid but finally fixed the wood around the house, but instead of a comparable wood garage door, he paid for the cheapest aluminum one he could find. When we finally moved in, he called violations on us to the HOA all the time, including parking in front of our own house, ugh I can't remember what else. I do remember our first major snow, he would not come out to shovel (we were on a shared driveway with 6 houses). When I was outside, I even saw him peek put the window. It wasn't until a kind hearted neighbor shoveled almost all of his portion of the driveway that he conveniently came outside.
> 
> Fortunately for us, he eventually was forced to move when his home was foreclosed on.
> 
> Sorry that was a long story!


Thank you! My shirt say “Happiness is on the way!”


----------



## mwel8819

MollyMoon said:


> Hi everyone it's been so hectic and tiring last 2 days. But I'm so in love with my baby. Came back into hospital just after midnight on 27th, water broke and having contractions, was dilated 1cm. Contractions were slowed to a standstill till 8-9am so Dr put cervidil in to get things going. By 1pm I was 5-6cm and begging for my epidural as morphine didn't do anything but get me loopy.Anesthesiologist was at surgery but would be back in an hour. I guess he was running late, cause just after 3pm I was fully dialated (with no epidural) and baby girl was born at 4.31pm with help of vacuum. Dr had to do episiotomy and I also had 2nd degree tear. A few hours later they checked her blood sugar and it was low so they gave her glucose and a bit of formula cause she didn't latch on right away. Next day was ok she was latching pretty good but by the afternoon she was showing signs of jaundice which I guess they say is common in vacuum babies. So today she's under the bilirubin light therapy and still breastfeeding but added formula for supplement till my milk comes in. Im so happy and thankful she's here. But hard to watch her struggle she hates being in there and cries hard alot. We may have a chance of going home tomorrow.
> View attachment 1051704
> View attachment 1051705
> 
> Jesse Lynn Grace

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Wriggley

Morning ladies! 

So my only options are to have my section on the later date or I could have it 3 days earlier at another hospital but it’s just not so able it’s too far away and with the boys etc we wouldn’t be able to work it so they have put me on the priority list to be moved up of spaces come up (people go into labour before their section) and I’ve just got to hope if I do go into labour it won’t be a rapid one and they will have time to do an emergency section.

Final growth scan today! Be interesting to see how much she weighs now as she was 6lb at 32 weeks!


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig I have a scan today too! Final check on his size and my c section scar. Hoping I'll have some better direction on when to have my c section and if a vba2c is even a remote possibility. I have a suspicion he is possibly transverse though...we'll see. Good luck on your scan!

Anywho here's hoping you can move your date up. Alternatively if worst case scenario happens, I hope you have no tearing issues. Maybe you should start some stretching massages now just in case?

Jamers he is a cutie, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mwel8819

Definitely having harder braxton hicks...some where I can't tell if they were real or not. Bad cramping in my back and I can't sleep at night. And he is moving SOOOOO much as well. Water helps but it isn't completely stopping them like it was....my doctor is saying the 21st so we will see!

I see some beautiful December babies! Congrats to everyone! And Happy New!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> Lol well I definitely want at least one more... 8-[

It took me so long to make this one that I’m not sure there’s time for one more.. we’ll see how I feel after I actually have a baby to care for!

I have a scan today too.

Still no BH going on here, just plenty of baby kicks and stretches.


----------



## gigglebox

Had my scan baby looks good. I was hopin for some clear cut news or info that would help me make a "for sure" decision on the vba2c vs. csection issue, but instead, I'm back completely on the fence instead of leaning towards a c section.

Turns out, even though baby is a respectable size, he will be my smallest yet. Even further confusing the subject, his head is in a completely normal size range, just slightly above average. He is already head down, too. 

My last two babies: 9lbs2oz, head in 97th percentile at birth; 9lbs6oz, head in (i think) 92nd percentile at birth.

This one is predicted 8lbs8oz and head in roughly 50-60 percentile range.

So now what to do? C section scar looks good. I am tempted to see if I go into back labor again and let that be the deciding factor...ugh I hate the unknown!

What would you guys do? I am so afraid of an emergency c section though...

Also the platelet thing is still a factor but that aside, what to doooooo


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Baby Margot is somewhere between 6lbs 11 oz and 7 lbs 2 oz today at 36 weeks. Tech thinks she will still come in less than 9 pounds, I hope I hope. 

I have a small hernia, oh joy. Nothing to worry about, doc said.

I don’t know what to tell you, giggle! Those are some tough choices.


----------



## RandaPanda

Very tough call, giggle. I have only done a VBAC after one section, and it was a good experience. I don't know though if baby #2 had been a cesarean if I would try for a vaginal birth for baby #3, but that's also because I know I don't want to have a fourth. The smaller estimate for baby makes it sound a bit more enticing though, and I do get wanting to maybe have the experience of birth a different way than you have previously. A scheduled cesarean is so much nicer than ending up with an emergency one though. Ugh, such a tough one...
I can't recall, you're under OB care?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Must of been a day for scans as I had one today too! 

That’s a tough call giggle and although I have no personal experience but was your previous sections emergency sections? If so how would you feel about another emergency section if labour didn’t progress? Or would you feel robbed of a vaginal birth if you had a planned c section? Sorry if that isn’t helpful, but I would go the route that I believe that would give me the best experience(ie less stressful) as long as you and baby are ok that’s what’s most important. 

Glad your scan went well Miss Marple. She seems like she will be a healthy size! 

I’m just going to post this and look back at who I’ve missed as it won’t let me save it today:?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Mwel, sounds promising! You will be term tomorrow so could be soon.

Wriggley, that’s such a pain about your section. You’d think they would of taken your fast labour into consideration earlier so you could of got an earlier section date! I’ve seen a few women go before their section dates so hopefully you’ll get bumped up the list. 

AFM, I had my scan today and baby is measuring just over 7lb and is REALLY head down as in no one can even feel the head she is that far down in my pelvis but I don’t think it means anything other than I have a wide pelvis because I seem to remember this last time too lol. But I mentioned I wasn’t happy with movements so I have to go in for weekly scans and twice weekly CTGs.


----------



## countryblonde

Sounds like the day of appointments for sure. I had my 39 week appointment today. No scAn though. I have absolutely no idea the size of this baby but I'm not expecting small just because of my boys. I am only 1cm dialated. So..at this point I feel like I'm gonna be overdue... And I'm ready to be done now...lol.. so tired of braxton hicks

Giggle I say go for the vbac, but I don't really have a reason why. I haven't had a section so it's hard for me to give an opinion.

Final stretch ladies!!!


----------



## Wriggley

I had my 36 week scan yesterday baby is measuring 7lb 9oz lol. I went round to day care to get them to plot to measurements and explained that I was meant to see the consultant after but because my scan fell on this week obviously due to the holidays the consultant clinic wasn’t running so was told to ask for a doctor review. The midwife seemed a bit put out by this and said that I had at least a 2 hour wait so I told her not to worry and to just plot the graph. She then came out and said that because the baby is measuring big and it did say on her system to have a doc review she wanted me to wait. So I waited 3 hours to be told by the doc they didn’t need to worry as I was having a section anyways! 

Usually our hospital is really good but they been a bit hard work this last few weeks. 

When I first got there I asked if she could take my blood pressure quickily as I had been having bad head aches, visual disturbances and feeling spaced out over the last 24 hours and she just huffed at me that there was a long wait and I’d have to wait my turn. 

Couple of ladies in obvious pain left without being seen because they had been waiting so long and the day care waiting room is just a load of hard chairs they were getting really uncomfortable and th midwife just kept saying ‘it’s christmas we are busy’


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig wtf?! What does Christmas have to do with ailing people? Maybe they were understaffed...? That is so rude though. I'm sure they're stressed but I despise when people in the medical profession let their personal feeling leak into their interactions with patients. So did you end up getting the BP check after all? I hope you didn't have the kid with you, bet they'd be so impatient!

Bbb are you feeling the pressure down low from her position ?

Randa/bbb-- thanks for giving me a few more things to consider! To answer, I am under ob care. There is a midwife group but they don't use the hospital I want and any personal midwife would be too expensive for us right now. 
Regarding my previous labors, both were long possibly due to back labor/"sunny side up" babies and their size. Ds1, my water went first and I wasn't contracting so they induced me. It was a snowball effect of failed interventions from there. I got to 7cm, but it took 16 hours, he was having decels, and with no waters they were freaking out and I was pushed into the c section. I was much younger and not at knowledgeable then...ds2, it was a long labor again (34 hours until i started pushing), but i fully dilated and he had descended but turned his head IN the dang birth canal! He got wedged and was not coming out. They were afraid, because of now stuck he was, to use vacuum or forceps because of the high risk of injury. When the term "possible brain damage" was mentioned, I was terrified and agreed to the emergency c section. They got him out, and he did have a welt on his head but was otherwise fine, however I suffered greatly. I hemorrhaged, had a transfusion, a massive wound to recover from (i tore internally during surgery), severe anemia...it was a very rough recovery.

So I am all around scared of c sections, more scared of an emergency one, and thrilled with the idea of a vba2c but also terrified what it means if I fail.

I will have to do some research on the head position he had and see the likelihood of that happening again. 

But since I did fully dilate last time I feel like that sways things in my favor...? Idk...


----------



## mwel8819

Giggle, that's why I'm just having an elective section, because I don't want to have an emergency one. I would rather have it all planned. Although, I'm not sure this little boy wants to wait any longer. I feel incredibly sick this morning. Been having diarrhea and nausea. UGH! Can barely concentrate on typing this bc I am in pain in my lower back. :\


----------



## gigglebox

Meel what was the reason for the csection last time?
Hmmm, that sounds suspiciously similar to the big "clear out" before labor...


----------



## Kiwiberry

@mwel8819 I'm having the same symptoms right now! I've also had BH that are 6-10 minutes apart for a couple days now (on and off). It's embarrassing but I almost didn't make it to the toilet last night and that's never happened to me before. :( Random back cramps as well.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Do any of you ladies know if there are any increases risks to the baby being induced at 38 weeks? V being induced at 40 weeks


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry to butt in but has anyone had the flu at 39 weeks? 
I had the jab but feel horrendous 3 days til due date too!


----------



## RandaPanda

bbb, I don't know the answer, but unless there was something a bit off for mom or baby, I know my midwife would never offer an induction at 38 weeks...they didn't want to induce me at 40+6 with my second - but a lot of that is due to their model of care. Is everything okay though, or are you just curious?

Ems, if you think you might have the flu, I would go get checked out, tbh. I got colds just a bit before each of my kids arrived, and thought "this better clear up before baby comes" and it did both times. However, and not trying to fear monger, I was hospitalized and quarantined for influenza that progressed to pneumonia and sepsis when my older son was 5.5 weeks. It was terrifying and I nearly died, and for that reason, I really encourage people to be very diligent about seeking care for symptoms that seem like the flu and are persisting. It is better to get checked out, and pregnant women are more susceptible to flu and complications. 
You're likely okay, but I don't think it's worth the risk to not have a Dr. visit if you just can't seem to shake it. Hope you feel better ASAP!

I seem to have lost a significant amount of mucus plug last night...I know it can still mean a while until baby comes, but I'm hoping it's a sign she'll be here soon!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@bbbbbbb811 sorry hun but I don't know anything about whether or not there's a risk. If I had to guess I would say no since you are past 37 weeks. 

@Emsabub I'm not sure if it means anything or not but I was reading about pre labor signs and flu-like symptoms were mentioned.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hmm, Giggle, personally I would try for the VBAC given your history you mention - size being a factor, fully dilating last time and baby just changing position last minute... It kind if does sound like things could be in your favour this time. I'm happy I went for the vbac last time, even with my family discouraging me (I had great midwife support and an OB who specializes in vbac consulting during third trimester) However, it's definitely a tough call and there are serious but rare risks in the back of your mind with vbac (though same with cesarean, and you've had a rough go there in the past) 
I say just go with your gut, keeping an open mind about things possibly changing last minute (hard to do, I know). Have you come closer to deciding? 



gigglebox said:


> Wrig wtf?! What does Christmas have to do with ailing people? Maybe they were understaffed...? That is so rude though. I'm sure they're stressed but I despise when people in the medical profession let their personal feeling leak into their interactions with patients. So did you end up getting the BP check after all? I hope you didn't have the kid with you, bet they'd be so impatient!
> 
> Bbb are you feeling the pressure down low from her position ?
> 
> Randa/bbb-- thanks for giving me a few more things to consider! To answer, I am under ob care. There is a midwife group but they don't use the hospital I want and any personal midwife would be too expensive for us right now.
> Regarding my previous labors, both were long possibly due to back labor/"sunny side up" babies and their size. Ds1, my water went first and I wasn't contracting so they induced me. It was a snowball effect of failed interventions from there. I got to 7cm, but it took 16 hours, he was having decels, and with no waters they were freaking out and I was pushed into the c section. I was much younger and not at knowledgeable then...ds2, it was a long labor again (34 hours until i started pushing), but i fully dilated and he had descended but turned his head IN the dang birth canal! He got wedged and was not coming out. They were afraid, because of now stuck he was, to use vacuum or forceps because of the high risk of injury. When the term "possible brain damage" was mentioned, I was terrified and agreed to the emergency c section. They got him out, and he did have a welt on his head but was otherwise fine, however I suffered greatly. I hemorrhaged, had a transfusion, a massive wound to recover from (i tore internally during surgery), severe anemia...it was a very rough recovery.
> 
> So I am all around scared of c sections, more scared of an emergency one, and thrilled with the idea of a vba2c but also terrified what it means if I fail.
> 
> I will have to do some research on the head position he had and see the likelihood of that happening again.
> 
> But since I did fully dilate last time I feel like that sways things in my favor...? Idk...


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you Randa and Kiwi, I think it’s just a really bad cold at the moment and the cough is just a side effect. Funny enough saying about pre-labour symptoms I’ve been two the bathroom twice today already, I’m lucky to go once every couple of days.. I just hope it doesn’t happen with this virus! 

Randa, fingers crossed she will be here soon! It would be lovely to have her sooner than due date <3

Kiwi how are you feeling now you’re almost 39 weeks? It must be so different to what you’ve known before! Impatient maybe? :p

Giggle I agree with Randa and anyone else who mentioned it, trying for vbac sounds like a good idea. Those things might’ve just been bad luck last time, but whatever you feel most comfortable & safe with is best of course :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thanks for the replies, they are worried about babies decreasing movements and I’m in for monitoring today, then 3 times next week, then I think they are saying induction at 38 weeks or continue monitoring until term. But I don’t want to make the wrong decision, I don’t want to induce the baby too early and the baby be ill or leave it too long and the baby isn’t well in the womb. 

Sorry I’ve not replied to everyone else, I will do when I’m at the hospital later and will have a bit of time!


----------



## gigglebox

Bb, not sure elsewhere but at our hospital they have signs in the walls advising against not inducing early (to women who try to start labor early just to be done with it). There's a list of benefits to "cooking" longer on the sign but I can't remember them...i would assume no doc would induce you that early without a medical reason, like severe spd or something.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@bbbbbbb811 @gigglebox I found some useful information as far as being induced at 38 weeks.

"Study shows *inducing* labor at *37* to *38 weeks *may be safer than thought. ... Hospitals increasingly insist that low-risk pregnancies reach 39 *weeks* before doctors deliver the child, but babies born after elective *induction*of labor in the previous two *weeks* fare no worse, according to a new Houston study.Mar 10, 2016"

From what I've been reading though, unless you are dilated at least a little bit it increases the risk of you needing a C-section.


----------



## gigglebox

My first emcs was after a failed induction -- my water went and no contractions started so they put me on pitocin to start things. Just anecdotally, what i've read suggests induction should not be a first choice or at least held off as long as possible for best chance of success. But if it needs to be done earlier, better to try than leave baby in distress. Hopefully they can tell through monitoring what is going on in there. Do they have any theories? Are they doing ultrasounds?

I am still on the fence but leaning toward attempting a vbac, but i need the doctor to be on board and the one i saw yesterday was not. Like at all. I'll post more in a minute


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So had my 37 week appointment today and I’m now a finger tip dilated and baby is low she said. She doesn’t think I’ll make it to my appointment next Friday!! I hope she is right lol


----------



## gigglebox

Copied from my other thread, about my appointment yesterday:

Feeling very defeated. Dr is strongly advising against vba2c. She said "I can't tell you what to do but if I'm the one taking care of you when you got into labor, I'm not going to be happy with you." She also said the nurses are goingg to be upset/on edge waiting for sh!t to hit the fan (yes she actually said that). I appreciate her honesty...but she also told me she had a vba2c a couple months ago that she advised against, and she was upset the patient refused the c section, but she did deliver just fine. 

In the end she suggested I meet with another dr in the group next week to get her opinion. 

She also checked my cervix and I'm 3-4cm dilated already. I have only ever achieved this after many hours of active labor!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you Kiwi for that info and giggle box! They have got me scheduled for 2 CTGs a week and 1 ultrasound a week. I am not so worried about induction as I’ve been induced every time, twice because I was overdue and once due to reduced movements/placental issues and all have been successful I’m just worrying about what’s best for baby. I don’t want to evict her before she is ready but I also don’t want to decline an induction when she is better out than in due to her movements reducing.

Also gigglebox, I really don’t think it’s your doctors place to say that. You shouldn’t be made to feel that you’re making them uncomfortable and that everyone is against you! Just seems an unprofessional way to put it instead of just warning you about increased risks etc. 
If you feel like you want to try a vba2c, that is completely your decision and at least they are aware of your situation so if you aren’t progressing they can deal with it promptly. It sounds really good that you’re 3-4cm dilated already! They don’t check in the UK unless you’re overdue and having a sweep or if you’re in labour.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry to drop in and not reply to anyone yet. I had an appointment today to check my cervix, I'm half a centimeter dilated and she could feel his head. My blood pressure was unusually high all of a sudden and fluctuating. I'm headed to the hospital right now, they want to do some blood work to make sure that I don't have preeclampsia. If the blood work comes back positive I'll be induced today but if not my blood pressure will be checked again on Monday. If it's still high on Monday then they will schedule an induction because of hypertension. Right now it's up in the air on which one I could have, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Randa thanks! As of now I think I would like to try, at least as long as I don't have back labor again.

Oooh exciting things are happening! Plug loss was my first sign with ds1, i think a day or two before my water went (in a gush, movie style!)


----------



## gigglebox

Bb that didn't cross my mind but in retrospect that was pretty unprofessional, eh? I appreciate your comment!

Kiwi good luck to you!!! And congratulations for making it well beyond term!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Good luck Kiwi, hope everything goes well! 

I would definitely get the second opinion giggle, and hope that they are more supportive.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Any news kiwi?


----------



## Wriggley

I don’t think there’s any risks of being induced at 38 weeks it’s just if your body isn’t ready then the induction won’t work and the end result is a c section. My hospital get you to agree to a c section before inducing you because once they start there’s no going back 

My friend was induced at 39 weeks on Sunday and it didn’t work and ended in a c section and the same happened to a work colleagues partner yesterday 

Induction worked for me both times but my first was at 39 weeks after my waters had gone 24 hours earlier and labour not starting itself 

My second I didn’t even get to the drip I had the pessary and suddenly my waters went and 18 minutes later he was here lol


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Copied from my other thread, about my appointment yesterday:
> 
> Feeling very defeated. Dr is strongly advising against vba2c. She said "I can't tell you what to do but if I'm the one taking care of you when you got into labor, I'm not going to be happy with you." She also said the nurses are goingg to be upset/on edge waiting for sh!t to hit the fan (yes she actually said that). I appreciate her honesty...but she also told me she had a vba2c a couple months ago that she advised against, and she was upset the patient refused the c section, but she did deliver just fine.
> 
> In the end she suggested I meet with another dr in the group next week to get her opinion.
> 
> She also checked my cervix and I'm 3-4cm dilated already. I have only ever achieved this after many hours of active labor!

I would def get that second opinion. I regret allowing the Dr to induce I feel it's where all the problems started... Trust your instincts, you know your body the most.

As far as being induced I don't want to discourage anyone but I feel like after I had the cervidil everything happened so fast I feel my body didn't have time to catch up and that's why baby's head got stuck and Dr had to vacuum her out. Cause it was like 10 or so hours since the time my water broke and he told me he was concerned about infection. Now thanks to google I see that women can wait up to 24 hours after water breaks :(

AFM - great news! Baby and I were released (from prison lol) Wednesday on condition we do follow up blood work on her the next day. Well today I phoned my family doctor and he said she's good there's nothing to worry about - just to keep her home during flu season etc.. etc
He is such a good Dr I wish he delivered babies! Baby is doing much better too since being home she's actually been doing some cluster feeding and keepin mom on her toes lol.
Thanks for all your help everyone even just listening to my emotional rants it nice to know someone has been there and can offer their wisdom.
God bless and well wishes to those who are left to give birth! :dance:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My doctor has been planning induction since the beginning, all these stories make me so nervous about it. I know she thinks it's what's best for me though with my conditions.


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> My doctor has been planning induction since the beginning, all these stories make me so nervous about it. I know she thinks it's what's best for me though with my conditions.

No I certainly don't mean to scare you or anything I was just saying that in reference to inductions by choice as opposed to induction for medical conditions.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

MollyMoon said:


> No I certainly don't mean to scare you or anything I was just saying that in reference to inductions by choice as opposed to induction for medical conditions.

I know you don't! I have ready plenty of stories against induction.. but she seems so so sure of it, and she is a very busy doctor who has had many many babies. Since I decided already to trust her, I'm just trying to go ahead and do that. ;) :shock:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, sorry for taking so long to update. Turns out I don't have preeclampsia but my blood pressure did stay elevated the entire time. I have an appointment on Monday to check my blood pressure, I'm assuming it's going to be hypertension. If it is elevated Monday, she wants to schedule an induction. I also found out that I'm severely anemic my iron level was 8. They administered iron through an IV. I was having contractions every 6 to 9 minutes when I got there and they dropped to every 4 to 5 minutes but when I was released they eased up. I'm really hoping this baby comes naturally before Monday but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi you mever know! You're certainly in the time frame to go into labor soooo....fx!

Miss hey if she thinks you're a good candidate for induction that is good. She knows your personal history and stats best so hopefully she is making a sound judgment :thumbup:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarple. I just wanted to throw in that I have had positive inductions so it’s purely an individual basis. There certainly are a lot of people who have had negative experience but for me, although labours intense, they were also very quick and babies were delivered vaginally no problems.

Kiwi, glad it isn’t Pre eclampsia but fingers crossed you go before your own on Monday! It’s brilliant that you’ve made it to 39 weeks pretty much, so baby can come anytime now!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies!!

@gigglebox what's back labor like? I'm feeling this intense pulsing pain in my lower back that radiates up my spine in between my shoulders and the back of my head, it's also a little bit where contraction would be in the front of my uterus. I've already left a message with the on-call doctor, just waiting on them to call me back.

UPDATE: they still haven't called me back and it's been two hours already, I've left three messages so far. :( if they don't call me back soon I'm just going to go in. The pulsing back pain is getting intense and every other time it happens it feels like a contraction in the front at the same time.


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi any update? Is it coming in waves like contractions?

My back labor never traveled up, it started in my lower back and radiated down and also around the sides to the front. Initial contractions feel like a sore back in waves, bit a bit different from typical back pain. And they start out being localized just to your low back.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Did they ring back kiwi? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks for checking in ladies!! Hope you're all well. 

Here's the update. I went from 1/2 cm dilated at my apt yesterday to 2 cm at L&D. I know, that can be pretty normal. It was confirmed I was having early labor contractions as well. The pulsing pain from my lower back up to my head (which caused a contraction 50% of the time), was also causing headaches and strangely enough felt like partial auras "trying" to start. Talked with my Dr and one of the nurses, we all agreed that it is probably my body trying to have a seizure but the medication is preventing it. I'm assuming it's the surge of hormones causing it. My Dr decided she wants to induce, if I don't go into labor before tomorrow afternoon I'm to be admitted to L&D. They want to stick some kind of balloon in my vagina to help dilate so the induction isn't is painful. Then on Monday they want to start the pitocin. I'm so excited to meet my baby boy!! Already have all our bags packed!! I'm still dealing with the early labor contractions and the pulsing but I'm going to hang in there since it's only a little bit of a stretch till tomorrow.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

That's exciting, kiwi! It won't be long now.

Sounds like you'll be in the hospital up to 4 days?


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi good luck! Poctures when you can! Are you still having the contractions?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MissMarpleFan yeah I believe it will be around four days. The pulsing and the headaches remind me of right after I would have a grand mal seizure. They're getting pretty intense but I think I'll be able to handle it.

@gigglebox yes I'm still having the contractions but they're not like steady labor contractions, a bit irregular still. They are getting more and more painful as time goes by though. I'm assuming by the time I'm admitted to L&D tomorrow I'll be dilated even further.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like your condition makes induction favorable. Already contracting and dilating...eee! So exciting! 

Not long until none of us are pregnant anymore :wacko:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm really excited for everyone! I know for me at least I still plan to talk in the group especially about our babies. :cloud9:


----------



## countryblonde

That's exciting kiwi! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope everything goes smoothly for you!

I had another round of contractions this morning for about 4 hours. Still don't think they are doing anything though... So ready to meet this baby girl!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck kiwi


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Good luck kiwi

Thanks hun!!

Look how cute ladies :cloud9:

Video:


Purchase (pillow & bath are separate I'm assuming):
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=as_li_...9379542f98db54efe4b40996f667f5&language=en_US


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Good luck Kiwi! Can’t wait to see your update after:)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah I'll definitely be on here griping about no sleep and my snoring husband after baby arrives :haha:

Kiwi that is a cute set up! I never like bathing them in the tub though. We have an enormous kitchen sink though. I bought one of those sunflower pads too :thumbup: i wanted one with ds2 but they are pricey! I found one at s yard sale this year though :)


----------



## Jamers89

Good luck Kiwi! So excited for you to meet your little guy! 

I've got to say, parenthood is amazing but exhausting. My husband is sleeping better than ever and I'm lucky if I get 4 hours a night. But I wouldn't change a bit of it, because snuggling him is like magic ❤❤

I can't believe it is finally January! I can't wait to see everyone's babies when they arrive! I'll definitely still post here when I can, because as a first time mom everything freaks me out, so it is nice to have experienced moms to turn to, so I'm not blowing up my mom's phone all the time. 

I also noticed that Jax has one eye that is blue, and one that is green. His daddy has the same, and so does my MIL. They are gorgeous!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

How sweet about Jaxsin having his daddy’s eyes! 

The sleep deprivation is certainly hard but those moments at night where it’s just you and your baby I find so special:cloud9:

I’m only 37 weeks but feeling very envious of all you ladies that have had/having or very close to having your babies!


----------



## NovaStar

Good luck Kiwi! The balloon is a foley bulb. I had it with my first (induced with preeclampsia at 38 weeks) and you can’t really feel it at all. Super easy and I had zero issues. It’s a very natural way to ecourage dilation. They insert it flat, then slowly increase its size once it’s near the cervix. 

I’m sure all will go well for you! It’s so exciting to see baby boy soon!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Good luck Kiwi! The balloon is a foley bulb. I had it with my first (induced with preeclampsia at 38 weeks) and you can’t really feel it at all. Super easy and I had zero issues. It’s a very natural way to ecourage dilation. They insert it flat, then slowly increase its size once it’s near the cervix.
> 
> I’m sure all will go well for you! It’s so exciting to see baby boy soon!

I assume this means you are confined to bed while the balloon is in? What about going to the bathroom? I have to pee every 10 minutes these days. :D

I am not sure if I will also be getting this balloon treatment or going straight to the pitocin.


----------



## Wriggley

Good luck kiwi! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers the sleep deprivation is seriously the worst part and about the only drawback i'm not looking forward to with a newborn. It gets easier though!

My words if wisdom: get in AS MANY baby snuggles as you can! It goes by too dang quick.

Also, if baby teitches and/or momentarily rolls his eyes back into his head, don't freak out :haha: involuntary muscle movement is a thing and so creepy sometimes (also potentially hilarious).

That is so cool about the two eye colors!!! So far ds1 has dad's eyes (green exterior and amber brown around the pupil), ds2 has brown eyes which no one in our immediate family has...so i'm hoping ds3 has my eyes (color changing). Time will tell! I am also excited to see if/where he has birthmarks as i have big ones (leg) and passed the trait to both boys so far. There is always a part of me a bit nervous for my boys and the potential of them getting one on their faces...


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarpleFan said:


> I assume this means you are confined to bed while the balloon is in? What about going to the bathroom? I have to pee every 10 minutes these days. :D
> 
> I am not sure if I will also be getting this balloon treatment or going straight to the pitocin.

 Nope! You can get up and pee. I did! It just feels kinda strange. I was also hooked up to an IV and had to pee a ton! I didn’t want a catheter.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

NovaStar said:


> Nope! You can get up and pee. I did! It just feels kinda strange. I was also hooked up to an IV and had to pee a ton! I didn’t want a catheter.

Sounds good! I've never had a catheter but I'm sure I don't want one either. :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! I'm at the hospital and doing great. I was checked when I got here and I'm already 4 cm dilated. The contractions are still irregular but very slowly getting a little more intense. Turns out I won't need the foley bulb balloon after all since I'm already 4 cm dilated. They plan to induce at 5 a.m. tomorrow. I'm so very excited!!


----------



## RandaPanda

So exciting! Good luck, Kiwi - looking forward to your update :)


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi good luck! Ooh that is very exciting. Hopefully contractions regulate and you won't have to be induced. 

So does that mean I'm right? You will in fact have the first 2019 baby? Or am I forgetting someone.....?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm at the hospital and doing great. I was checked when I got here and I'm already 4 cm dilated. The contractions are still irregular but very slowly getting a little more intense. Turns out I won't need the foley bulb balloon after all since I'm already 4 cm dilated. They plan to induce at 5 a.m. tomorrow. I'm so very excited!!

Exciting! I hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

That is good news Kiwi, sounds like your induction will just speed up what your body is already doing! 

Any guess/estimate on what weight you think he’ll be?


----------



## countryblonde

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm at the hospital and doing great. I was checked when I got here and I'm already 4 cm dilated. The contractions are still irregular but very slowly getting a little more intense. Turns out I won't need the foley bulb balloon after all since I'm already 4 cm dilated. They plan to induce at 5 a.m. tomorrow. I'm so very excited!!

Maybe things will happen all on their own!! So exciting!! Baby time is soon



gigglebox said:


> Kiwi good luck! Ooh that is very exciting. Hopefully contractions regulate and you won't have to be induced.
> 
> So does that mean I'm right? You will in fact have the first 2019 baby? Or am I forgetting someone.....?

Yeah you would be right unless something dramatically changes overnight.. my last came in 4 hours..so anything is possible:winkwink:


----------



## Emsabub

Yaaay kiwi!!

Also, due date today! Although I hope she doesn’t come yet so I can get over my nasty cough & cold :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

My water just broke but I'm not having consistent contractions yet. They're not going to induce be unless I really need it. This is really strange for me not to have any contractions after my water breaking, can anyone offer any advice or experience? My cervix is still posterior and they have a hard time reaching it but they did feel his head. They're not sure how far along I'm dilated because they can't reach it very well. 

UPDATE: In about an hour if my contractions still haven't started they're going to induce me. I think this is PROM again. I had PPROM with DD2.


----------



## Emsabub

Good luck kiwi hopefully you’re well on your way now!

I must be the only one but I’m willing baby to stay in, I’ve been put on antibiotics for a chest infection so need this gone ASAP before she comes!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

With my daughter (she is 12 now) my water broke (I was 39 +2) never had any contractions until I was induced.


----------



## gigglebox

^same happened to me with ds1. Induction failed though. In retrospect i wish i let my body try longer, like 24 hours as long as baby was ok. Instead thry had me on a drip within a couple hours -.-


----------



## countryblonde

Well I just had my dr appointment. Been having contractions all morning. I am 3-4 cm dialated 50% effaced with bulging membrane. I live half and hour away and she told me not to go anywhere because I'm having baby today. She gonna meet me at the hospital at 1230 to see how things are going.. I'm so excited but so nervous to go through all this again.


----------



## MollyMoon

Country and kiwi - good luck and hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## gigglebox

It's a race! :haha: good luck you two!
Country are your contractions regular? Are they painful at all? Ha and maybe throw on a pad just in case that water decides to leak!

Don't be nervous :hugs: (easy for me to say, right?)
you got this!


----------



## NovaStar

Sending all my love to you both! Can’t wait to see those sweet babies!


----------



## countryblonde

I am checking in at hospital. Strong contractions like 3 minutes apart and lasting for like a minute. definitely baby day.. I forgot how much actual labour sucks..lol.. I'll check in later.. probably my after baby girl is born!

Hope things are going well for you kiwi!!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good luck ladies!


----------



## countryblonde

Addison Claire was born at 245. We are both doing great. I don't know her weight and what not yet because our hospital does skin to skin for 2 hours before they do all that. 

I'm so in love!


----------



## RandaPanda

Aww, she's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Our gorgeous baby boy Tobias is here!! :cloud9: He was born at 9:58am, 8lbs 8oz, 22.5 inches of perfection!! Will post more pictures & his birth story later.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wow I sure missed a lot! Congratulations Kiwi and Country!!
Both absolutely gorgeous and what a good weight for Tobias. Bet you’re loving having a full term baby after two nicu babies.

Looking forward to hearing how much Addison weighs country!

How many left to give birth now? Must only be like 4 of us.


----------



## RandaPanda

Such a big day on here! Congrats to you too, kiwi!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg congratulations kiwi and country!!! Both are so adorable! Can't wait to hear how things went in more detail :hugs:

Good question Randa!
Well us, and wrig, and bbb....wow check out how bad my memory is lol!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Omg congratulations kiwi and country!!! Both are so adorable! Can't wait to hear how things went in more detail :hugs:
> 
> Good question Randa!
> Well us, and wrig, and bbb....wow check out how bad my memory is lol!

And me and Cuddle, and Emsa too! And W8ting?

Beautiful new babies! Me and Margot are just sitting around drinking chocolate milk...


----------



## Emsabub

Yeah don’t forget us! This one is officially overdue, I doubt she’ll be here in the next 25 mins!

Congratulations girls too! So desperate for my girl :(


----------



## Jamers89

Congrats Kiwi and Country! Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats country and kiwi!!! Gorgeous babies
My doctor said any time she thinks this little man will come so just patiently waiting, pretty sure all my mucus plug is gone (I can’t imagine there being more with what’s come out) been some light blood in there too (maybe some bloody show) idk lol time will tell


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats Country and Kiwi! Beautiful little healthy babies! What a blissful time.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwi and d country Congratulations!

They are so precious! What a cool thing to have 2 sharing the same birthday :cake:
Prayers for a good recovery and healthy babies and moms


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations to you both! Beautiful babies!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> And me and Cuddle, and Emsa too! And W8ting?
> 
> Beautiful new babies! Me and Margot are just sitting around drinking chocolate milk...


Also mwel I think! So that’s 9, a lot more than I thought. I don’t feel so alone in waiting now:coffee:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Ah I can never figure out how to multi quote, was meant to be a reply to giggle and missmarple:dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies he loves the boob :cloud9:

He's been nursing really well. At first he nursed for about 3 hours straight on both sides. Now he's down to about 20 to 30 minutes on both sides. He has been throwing up some amniotic fluid and blood, they told me that's normal and should go away within the next day. from what they told me he swallowed it during delivery. We are both so in love with him <3.

I'm going to wait until I'm settled at home and can use my computer to write his birth story.


----------



## gigglebox

Ems lol! Poor thing, i was 4 days over with ds1 and dying for him to come out!

My "swear by" suggestion is a pedicure. That and labor cupcakes, if anyone around you makes them (and you like lemon flavor desserts)!


----------



## gigglebox

He's so cute kiwi, look at those eyes!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle I’ve heard of those! I don’t mind being a little over, it’s day 2 of antibiotics and once the cough goes I don’t mind going into labour with a few more tablets to go. 

Kiwi it’s so good he’s feeding so well! I might need to know your secret :blush: 

How is everyone else doing who hasn’t popped yet?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Glad he’s breastfeeding well kiwi!

And I might have to book myself in for a pedicure at 40 weeks giggle. Although what are labour cupcakes? I’ve never heard of them!

Emsabub, hopefully you can shift that before labour comes!

AFM, the fetal monitoring is going well and heart beat is strong. Movements were up Friday/Saturday and still good Sunday but reduced again yesterday/today. I have another scan tomorrow and the midwife put in my notes yesterday that I’m 5/5 engaged and I’m definitely feeling that lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb glad overall things are good! Maybe baby just had a lazy day. Labor cupcakes...they are these cupcakes that a baker made, basically lemon flavored with a little lemon gummy on top of the frosting. Somehow they got the reputation for putting (ready to pop) pregnant women into labor within 24 hours. You have to eat two, the first one whenever and the second 2 hours later. Supposedly they only work if things are already progressing on their own (like if you are already dilated some and close to your due date). They became famous after a local baker started them and he became inundated with orders across the country lol. Eventually his wife/business partner wanted to pursue another career, so they closed shop but he moved on the be the head baker at a nearby grocery store and the recipe was still made there. And this happens to be not to far from me :thumbup: i had then last time plus the pedicure and was in labor the next day...same with pedicure & ds1 (no cupcakes though) so who knows!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Meel what was the reason for the csection last time?
> Hmmm, that sounds suspiciously similar to the big "clear out" before labor...


I wasn't progressing past 6 cm and she was in distress. Her little heart rate monitor kept going off and I would have to turn over. They feared she may have cord around her neck.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Bb that didn't cross my mind but in retrospect that was pretty unprofessional, eh? I appreciate your comment!
> 
> Kiwi good luck to you!!! And congratulations for making it well beyond term!


It's all in how you look at it. My husband (reads ultrasounds and has seen VBAC issues) told me like that and so did my doctor, as well as one of my best OB nurse friends. You have to remember they have seen more than you. It just isn't worth all things that she has seen, to me. I'm glad that are being straight forward with me.


----------



## mwel8819

countryblonde said:


> Addison Claire was born at 245. We are both doing great. I don't know her weight and what not yet because our hospital does skin to skin for 2 hours before they do all that.
> 
> I'm so in love!
> 
> View attachment 1052359


Congrats, she is beautiful! Enjoy the baby snuggles!


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> Our gorgeous baby boy Tobias is here!! :cloud9: He was born at 9:58am, 8lbs 8oz, 22.5 inches of perfection!! Will post more pictures & his birth story later.
> 
> View attachment 1052363
> View attachment 1052365

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wriggley

Lost my mucus plug about an hour ago... not sure I’m going to make it to my c section date


----------



## gigglebox

Wrig when is it scheduled? Will you just get a c section if you go into labor? How exciting though!!!


----------



## RandaPanda

I'm so excited for everyone! And I'm jealous, haha! Why do my kids like to stay in there SO long? My first was a scheduled C-section the day before my due date (no signs of labour at all), second was six days late! And I'm counting down to Monday for this one!! I hope she at least comes on time :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I can't wait to see more beautiful babies make their entrance ladies :cloud9:.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

When do you go home, Kiwi?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MissMarpleFan tomorrow sometime from what they've been saying. I miss my baby girls so much, so I'm really excited to see them and introduce them to their new little brother. My ex the father of my two girls, his girlfriend was pregnant the same time as me and she might be going into labor within the next couple of days. It's her first baby and he's already overdue.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> @MissMarpleFan tomorrow sometime from what they've been saying. I miss my baby girls so much, so I'm really excited to see them and introduce them to their new little brother. My ex the father of my two girls, his girlfriend was pregnant the same time as me and she might be going into labor within the next couple of days. It's her first baby and he's already overdue.

Wow, so they're getting 2 brothers at once!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> Wow, so they're getting 2 brothers at once!

Yeah, my oldest daughter is really excited.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So one of the nurses today told me I should only be feeding him every 3 hours and not on demand.... I'm just really confused as to why she would tell me that. She said it's because it's what they're recommending for everyone.....


----------



## madtowngirl

My baby girl arrived this morning at 8:51 am! I'm sore, but doing alright. My baby is having some congestion issues, but she's doing well otherwise. Her blood sugars have been steadily climbing, so I'm happy that the GD didn't seem to affect her too much.


----------



## RandaPanda

Congratulations!! Have you named her?


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats Madtown, she’s adorable! Yes, what’s her name? I love hearing baby names and learning why people chose them. 

Kiwi - that’s annoying! With my first I was told to feed on demand first and then if she goes past 3 hours without demanding, then default to feeding her. Maybe that’s what she meant. Some babies will sleep for more than 3 hours and not wake when they are hungry and can lose too much weight. So feed every 3 hours or less if baby demands it, that is my take away.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@madtowngirl Congratulations! :)

@NovaStar she was referring to not feeding him as much and letting him wait 3 hours. He's been nursing a lot.

I spoke to a lactation consultant, he's actually cluster feeding and doesn't want anything to do with being apart from me. The nurse seemed to change her tune after the lactation consultant came in.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats madtown!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations madtown! Birth story when you can! 

Kiwi there are sooo many opinions in the hospital...take them in but do what you feel is best! 

And omg look at all that hair!


----------



## madtowngirl

Thank you, ladies! Her name is Claire Maya, not for about specific reason, we just really liked it. :)

My birth story is actually a bit boring, but in a good way. She hung on until her scheduled C-section date, and then we calmly arrived at the hospital well prepared and ready. And now I see how emergency and scheduled C-section are totally different. So far, my recovery this time around has been much easier. 

@kiwi - that does seem like odd advice. I have been feeding my girl every three hours instead of on demand, but that's only because she's not eating very much, and we had to make sure her blood sugars were okay. If your baby is giving hunger cues, and there are no other issues, feeding on demand seems to be the current best practice.


----------



## erher

hello ladies!!
How is everyone holding up?!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats MadTown! Glad it went so well.

I have my 37 week appt and scan today...


----------



## gigglebox

Madt that sounds lovely. Ugggh making this TOLAC thing harder to choose! :haha: anywho glad your birth was calm and uneventful!

Miss what are they checking for on the u/s?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Madt that sounds lovely. Ugggh making this TOLAC thing harder to choose! :haha: anywho glad your birth was calm and uneventful!
> 
> Miss what are they checking for on the u/s?

They always check heartbeat several times to make sure she's not in distress. I think the only point of these extra scans is to make sure they don't want to induce earlier because the blood thinner is causing her distress. So far they always say she's doing wonderfully well. Then they just do everything they'd do at any scan, take all of her measurements etc. I haven't seen a clear non-alien frog baby picture in a long time as she is so smushed in there the pictures aren't very good. After the last one, DH said she might have his mother's nose after all (not mine). Fingers crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww I'm sure you have a lovely nose! Besides, babies who get our undesirable traits have a way of making them look cute ;)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Awwww I'm sure you have a lovely nose! Besides, babies who get our undesirable traits have a way of making them look cute ;)

No it’s mother in laws nose I don’t want! Mine is cute! Lol


----------



## RandaPanda

I just came back from the midwife, and she did a semi-successful stretch and sweep. I'm only 1cm... But cervix is very soft and she said baby's head is really low. I'm guessing a couple more days at least...


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi everyone.

So my whole scheduled c-section didn't at all happen on time lol! My little Jade decided to break waters on the 7th and was born 8 hours after. Because none of us expected this I we ate like normal, so I had to wait 8 hours with contractions before getting into the OR. She's so worth it <3 we are still at the hospital but doing well. I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations cuddle!!! What torture to have to wait with contractions! I hope you are feeling good after surgery. Pictures when you can! 

Oh LOL Miss I definitely misunderstood! Haha even so I bet she makes that nose look adorable ;)

Randa woohoo! The countdown begins!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats cuddle!!

Omg with this baby being so low walking is tourture. Feels like he is going to fall out, looking more and more like he will hang tight until my appointment Friday. I’m curious how much more (if any) I’m dilated. The pressure is insane though.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Well they scheduled me to go to hospital on 1/21, but they also acted like baby could come at any time. I really can’t tell if that’s for some physical reason or if (as we know from this group) lots of babies start coming at 37 weeks.

I am 1 cm dilated and baby is at -3 position. I still have had very few BH contractions. I have a higher chance of a c-section because of my “advanced age.” I would like to beat the odds one more time though!

It doesn’t sound like she plans the balloon thing. On 1/21 they would stick this string thing up there that has softening hormones in it and then I guess I get pitocin the next morning.

Interestingly baby slowed way down growing (nobody worried) and is 7lbs, 3 oz, so I’m relieved no more 9 pound baby!

Congratulations Cuddle! We want a picture!


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Congrats cuddle!!
> 
> Omg with this baby being so low walking is tourture. Feels like he is going to fall out, looking more and more like he will hang tight until my appointment Friday. I’m curious how much more (if any) I’m dilated. The pressure is insane though.

I feel your pain that was happening to me last 2 weeks and right to the day before Jesse came. It's such a strange feeling as well. You must be super close!

As for us we are doing much better at home. Was feeling so overwhelmed with nurses and Dr's breathing down my neck. And was reassured yesterday at baby Jesse's first pediatrician appt. He looked at her last bloodwork the one we did the day after we got discharged it was in the 190's. He said he does not overly concerned unless its near the area of 250. He told us not to worry we're doing just fine. Such a relief to see a Dr that seems to care instead of fear mongering a ftm like me.

Baby is doing well her jaundice is almost gone and eating well.... Dr also said she can eat every 3-4 hours... (hospital Dr said to feed every two hours which was stressful trying to get her to eat) Which makes more sense and she seems to actually be hungry in that time frame for the majority of it sometimes she'll cluster feed but mostly I just go by what she wants and not let it go past the 4 hr mark. And... She has gained all her birth weight back plus an extra 100 grams! Yay!

Congratulations to all the new babies and mamas! They are precious! 
We are getting down to the last of the last! I don't want to stop this group after all the babies are born. Feel like we are almost family now lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Molly what a precious picture! I completely agree, things are much better and less chaotic once you get home and can figure out what works for you best instead of having so many opinions thrown at you and having to sort which is "right"...especially as a first time parent.

Miss I've never heard of this cervix softening string thing :-k interesting! Well i hope everything goes well!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, I think the "string thing" is called cervidil.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats cuddles!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!! 

I'll respond to everyone later, I'm really tired right now


----------



## Wriggley

Our Bonnie was born yesterday (9th) at 8:45 am. 3 weeks early. My waters went at 5:40am, went up the hospital and they started preping me for a section but she had other ideas and came naturally weighing 8lb 9oz. I’m so glad I didn’t go into labour closer to my section she would have been HUGE haha


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhh so cute! Wow what a good size too! Congratulations wrig, she is beautiful <3 hope you have an easy recovery


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats wrig!!!! Gorgeous baby


----------



## MollyMoon

Wriggley congratulations she is so cute love the hair!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Bonnie is so cute! Sounds like a fast delivery too. Were you having pains long before your water broke?


----------



## RandaPanda

Congratulations!! ❤️


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm I think I'm in early labor. I've been having contractions since yesterday evening, but they are so irregular! Not painful either. They have been varying 4-12 minutes since last night. They've been about 6-8 minutes for the past couple of hours so maybe getting closer together & more regulated? We'll see!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> Hmm I think I'm in early labor. I've been having contractions since yesterday evening, but they are so irregular! Not painful either. They have been varying 4-12 minutes since last night. They've been about 6-8 minutes for the past couple of hours so maybe getting closer together & more regulated? We'll see!

How long are they?

I was awoken around 3-5:30 am with period like cramps and some short Braxton Hicks, but now I'm back to "normal" eating disgustingly greasy fast food from the drive through as I figured I'll soon be back to eating healthier food from the refrigerator. ;)


----------



## NovaStar

All the babies are coming! Congrats Wriggly! She’s lovely. Snuggle that baby and let yourself heal. Sending my love!

Cleo is 5 lbs! And she is taking a bottle each feeding now (though only eating about 15% by bottle and the rest still through her tube). My due date is this Sunday, super surreal. They want her to come home in a couple weeks. Once she gets to her due date, they work hard to help her meet going home milestones. I can’t wait. Going to the hospital every day for 3.5 months has been really wearing me down.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

NovaStar said:


> All the babies are coming! Congrats Wriggly! She’s lovely. Snuggle that baby and let yourself heal. Sending my love!
> 
> Cleo is 5 lbs! And she is taking a bottle each feeding now (though only eating about 15% by bottle and the rest still through her tube). My due date is this Sunday, super surreal. They want her to come home in a couple weeks. Once she gets to her due date, they work hard to help her meet going home milestones. I can’t wait. Going to the hospital every day for 3.5 months has been really wearing me down.
> 
> View attachment 1052527

So happy Cleo is doing so well!! She is getting so big


----------



## Wriggley

I had no pains what so ever I was just laying in bed and POP My waters went at 5:40 lol my partner had literally just left for work so I called his work and told them to tell him as soon as he got there so he came straight back and took me to the hospital. Contractions started at 6:30 and she arrived at 8:45


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Wriggley said:


> I had no pains what so ever I was just laying in bed and POP My waters went at 5:40 lol my partner had literally just left for work so I called his work and told them to tell him as soon as he got there so he came straight back and took me to the hospital. Contractions started at 6:30 and she arrived at 8:45

Wow, we should all be so lucky! :D

Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMoon

Wriggley said:


> I had no pains what so ever I was just laying in bed and POP My waters went at 5:40 lol my partner had literally just left for work so I called his work and told them to tell him as soon as he got there so he came straight back and took me to the hospital. Contractions started at 6:30 and she arrived at 8:45

My water went the same way lol Laying down I felt the pop sat up and gush!
Holy crap was that ever fast?! 3 hours! Lucky!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations cuddle and wriggley! 

Wait nine months for babies then they all come at once:haha:

Exciting giggle if you’re in early labour! Any more pains? 

Cleo is getting so big and well done her on taking the bottle, I can’t imagine how hard it’s been with another child always being with cleo. How amazing that she could be home soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Ha my water with ds1 was like that! I went to lay on my couch. No pop though...I describe it as the feeling of filling your mouth with water, then just opening your mouth. Like it all just kind of felt like it poured or spilled out.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh I missed the Cleo uodate! Yay for her being ever closer to coming home!!! 

Nope no pain here but still contracting all over the place. They seem to get closer together, like 5-6 minutes, then start spreading out again, 8-9 minutes.

I'm waiting for pain, consistently close contractions, or water to break. I want to wait to go into the hospital because I know as soon as I get in there the pressure for a c section will start. Now that I'm in the heat of things I know a vba2c is what I want to try. Ahhhh I am so nervous!


----------



## Wriggley

I know it seems quick but with my now
Middle child my waters went and then he was in my arms 18 minutes later! Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap wrig!!! Why the planned section then? Sorry if you've already said


----------



## Wriggley

Because I had third degree tears with both my boys I elected for a section but my body and baby had other ideas lol


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sounds like a good plan gigglebox! 

Did you tear as bad this time wriggley? She is such a good weight for 37 weeks, and obviously decided this was her moment lol. 

TMI, but I keep getting poop cramps and it’s driving me insane! Is anyone else getting them?(well the pregnant ladies left)


----------



## Wriggley

No second degree this time. Didn’t need to go to theatre for stitching they were able to locally numb it and stitch in the room 

Baby is a bit jaundice so waiting to see if the ped wants to put her under that lamp


----------



## gigglebox

That's amazing wrig! C sections are no cake walk so i really think your outcome was infinitely better! 

Bbb I've been "clearing out" so to speak so have had some on and off cramping. Do you have any feelings about when baby will arrive?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

That is better wriggley! I have no personal experience but your recovery should be much better from a 2nd degree tear than a c section right? 

And no idea if I’ll go naturally any time soon gigglebox, but on Wednesday they discussed inducing me at 39 weeks and I find out this Wednesday if that is the plan or not. I’m still umming what’s best, to accept induction or continue monitoring until 40+ weeks. I’m actually really scared to give birth this time and it didn’t help the consultant telling me the possible risks to baby due to my Graves’ disease and the medication to control my Graves‘ disease! But I keep telling myself they are only possibles not certainties.

How about you? And impending labour signs?


----------



## MollyMoon

Wriggley said:


> No second degree this time. Didn’t need to go to theatre for stitching they were able to locally numb it and stitch in the room
> 
> Baby is a bit jaundice so waiting to see if the ped wants to put her under that lamp

Fingers crossed you get to go home hope all is well


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> That is better wriggley! I have no personal experience but your recovery should be much better from a 2nd degree tear than a c section right?
> 
> And no idea if I’ll go naturally any time soon gigglebox, but on Wednesday they discussed inducing me at 39 weeks and I find out this Wednesday if that is the plan or not. I’m still umming what’s best, to accept induction or continue monitoring until 40+ weeks. I’m actually really scared to give birth this time and it didn’t help the consultant telling me the possible risks to baby due to my Graves’ disease and the medication to control my Graves‘ disease! But I keep telling myself they are only possibles not certainties.
> 
> How about you? And impending labour signs?

BBB, remember I’m here for you afterwards if you have questions about the Graves treatment options they will offer you after baby arrives, or maybe after breastfeeding. I had nobody to talk to when I was treated and I wish I had. I was really unprepared by the “professionals.” :evil:

Hopefully baby won’t be born with Graves, but you know they caught it early in you and will also be monitoring baby from the beginning, so everything will most likely be fine!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

38 week appointment today and all is good with the baby. She didn’t check me this week to see if I’m any more dilated (was kinda hoping she would because I want to know if there is any progress) but we shall see next week if he doesn’t come sooner. If he isn’t here by the 21st I’ll be induced that day! I’m so ready to meet him.


----------



## gigglebox

That is exciting w8! Not long now...

Bbb it's tough making a choice, isn't it? I hope whatever you decide is a choice you are happy with and is best for you both :hugs:

As for me I got a second opinion on attempting vba2c and this dr highly suggested a planned section. She is not against vbacs but if certain criteria is met...evidently I am not a good candidate :( I am beyond bummed but it is what it is. I just hope a planned one is better than an emergency one!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thank you missmarple, I do feel pretty clueless about it. The consultant never gives me much info, even answers to my questions are pretty vague and I don’t find much online either. 

10 day countdown w8ing, we could give birth close together if I decide to be induced too! 

Giggle, it’s so hard because I just don’t want to make the wrong decision. I just want my baby healthy! 
That’s a real shame about the vba2c, have they advised against trying at all? Have they booked you a c section date?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, they are saying trying is dangerous due to risk of uterine rupture. I am booked for a c section on 1/29 but if I go into labor before before that I will just have surgery with whichever doctor is on call that day


----------



## Wriggley

This has been my best recovery! I had an epi with my oldest and then theatre to repair the tear, then I had my second son without an epi and had to go to theatre anyways to repair the tear. This time it could be done just by numbing the area and I was up and in the shower within half hour of being stitched


----------



## RandaPanda

How's everyone feeling?

Giggle, I'm sorry to hear the vbac isn't advised. With the added second opinion advising against it, sounds like a scheduled section is the way to go.
I don't like to relay this sorry, because it's upsetting, but although I had a successful vbac, I later met a friend who had tried for one which resulted in a uterine rupture and the loss of her little girl at birth :( It's so awful, and I think if I had my friend's story known to me before I attempted my vbac, I wouldn't have even wanted to try. Honestly, a scheduled section isn't so bad, and I figure it's whatever gets baby and mom through in the safest way possible <3

I had a ton of contractions last night for a few hours and really thought I was getting somewhere, but then they totally subsided :( I just finished my last day at work today and am anxious to meet this little girl!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

That’s such a sad story, Randa. 

I’ve been having what feels like pre-period aches/cramps the last three nights but not any contractions. Is that weird?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@gigglebox Sorry about not being able to get your Vba2c :hugs:. I feel bad for all you ladies who've had to get one :(. I can't even imagine what it's like or how scary it can be. 

@Wriggley @cuddlebugluv congrats ladies!! Only a handful of us left to give birth now!!

@NovaStar so glad your baby girl Cleo is doing so well. I'm so happy for you that she'll be able to come home soon.

AFM, Tobi is doing great. He's such a mommy's boy :cloud9:. He's still nursing great as well. I do have a cut on one of my nipples from his cluster feeding in the hospital, it's painful but hopefully it heals quick. I'm surprised he actually likes the binky Tammy (my girls grandma from their dad's side) bought him. He hated the jollypop one from the hospital. Tammy is so amazing though, she basically adopted him as her grandson since I don't really talk to my parents. OH is absolutely in love with Tobi, it's so cute. It's his first baby too so he's got that innocent protective daddy vibe. He said h e already wants another lol :haha:, I told him he's waiting at least 3 years, i need my sexy body back and to keep the weight off for at least a year so I don't gain most of it back during pregnancy like I did with this little boy. I gained an embarrassing 80 lb before birth with this pregnancy. Pretty much all of the weight (almost) that I had lost after Ava was born. Everyone keeps telling me that I don't look like I've gained that much weight but you know how it goes ladies, you see it where others don't. As soon as I have my 6-week postpartum appointment I'm going to start really losing the weight. I'm thinking of getting the copper IUD as well. Anyone have experience with it? I'm going to write out my birth story today and share with everyone once I'm done. Oh and before I forget one of the nurses gave me the wrong information on how much he weighed after birth. He was 8 lb 5 oz not 8 lb 8 oz.

Riya loves her little brother!! She's asking about him every time I talk to her on the phone while she's at her dad's house. She's so motherly towards him as well. Her and Ava kept giving him kisses & hugs.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: you guys are amazing. Thank you so much for your support!

Randa, that is absolutely tragic about your friend. That does make me feel a little better about this decision though. I am really sad knowing I'll never have a vaginal birth (even if I have another baby a tola3c is pretty unlikely!) but you are absolutely right, safe baby and mom is the most important thing.

Also hubs has said maybe my purpose is to advise moms to be, especially first time moms, to advocate for themselves at birth. I truly feel my first c section was unwarranted and set me up for failure.

Do you have any names picked out?

Kiwi, he is so adorable, and I have to say this is he first time that I have really been truly eager to meet my own little guy! I've been mostly scared of the unknown of his birth. Thank you for sharing!

As for us we are expected a fairly major snow storm today so I'm a bit freaked out about possibly being stuck at home should I go into labor! Fingers crossed that doesn't happen...


----------



## MollyMoon

Cute pics kiwi!


----------



## Kiwiberry

How's it going ladies?


----------



## Emsabub

One week over! :brat:
I think that emoji accurately describes it right now ha! Hope everyone else is doing good - babies or no babies :)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Doing ok over here, feels like this baby is going to fall out of me lol. So very uncomfortable with everything I do. One week until eviction day and I can’t wait. Still hope he comes on his own, he keeps teasing me that he will but then the contractions stop. So very frustrating lol. Hope u all are well


----------



## gigglebox

Still having contractions all the time but never consistent! Still I may go into triage this afternoon just to get checked since I've been contracting no LESS than every 18 minutes for a day. Most have been under 10 minutes though. No pain at all though, they just feel like braxton hicks. It makes making the choice to go in difficult.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’ve been booked in for induction 39+1 on Monday 21st! But other than that nothing going on here apart from an insane amount of appointments(4 times a week!!) and vaginal pain:oops:

How are you and Tobias kiwi? 

Let us know how triage goes giggle! 

When will they evict baby Emsabub?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I’ve been booked in for induction 39+1 on Monday 21st! But other than that nothing going on here apart from an insane amount of appointments(4 times a week!!) and vaginal pain:oops:
> 
> How are you and Tobias kiwi?
> 
> Let us know how triage goes giggle!
> 
> When will they evict baby Emsabub?

What happens at all your appointments, bbb?

I'm booked for the same day to get the cervidil to soften the cervix, then the pitocin starts Tuesday the 22nd. I have my last doc appt tomorrow, my 38 week appt and scan.

My (insensitive) friend says there's no way my baby will come before the induction because I'm such a tightass personality I'll hold her in. She also wants us to call her so she can be at the hospital. ](*,)

I feel awful about how long my poor spoiled kitties are going to be without my care, DH is just going to run home once a day to feed and scoop. I've got an especially spoiled sick kitty with kidney failure that normally gets subcutaneous fluids once a day and about 3 meals per day. I want him to board her at the vet but he doesn't want to. My hospital says you will be there 1-2 days postpartum with a vaginal birth, so I'm thinking that could be 3-4 nights or even more if I end up with a c-section.


----------



## Emsabub

W8ting that’s very frustrating when they tail off to nothing, hopefully something picks up consistently. 

Giggle is go in, you never know it could be active laboured or slow labour maybe? Have you settled on your c/s or vbac now?

Bbb that will soon come around in a week! How come you’ve got so many appointments in one week, I’ve never known so many!

I have a sweep tomorrow so they might book an induction then, I’ve heard they’re more painful than spontaneous starts though so I really don’t want that :( Has anyone got any experience with that? 
Plus chest infection is STILL hanging around even after finishing the ABs so I don’t even know. I’ll have a lovely cough in labour, maybe it’ll help propel her out :haha:


----------



## RandaPanda

I'm here, (impatiently and uncomfortably) waiting with you ladies! Today is my due date, and I really thought baby #3 would be early or at least punctual (she already takes after me, maybe, because I'm late for everything! :haha:) 
I have tried walking, birthing ball, sex, spicy food, and acupuncture. I'm booked in for another round of acupuncture tomorrow morning and my midwife is going to do a house call to perform a stretch and sweep in the afternoon or evening! Out of the two on my midwife team, the one I much prefer is back in clinic as opposed to on call for births after Wednesday, so I really want baby to arrive on her watch if possible!


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> W8ting that’s very frustrating when they tail off to nothing, hopefully something picks up consistently.
> 
> Giggle is go in, you never know it could be active laboured or slow labour maybe? Have you settled on your c/s or vbac now?
> 
> Bbb that will soon come around in a week! How come you’ve got so many appointments in one week, I’ve never known so many!
> 
> I have a sweep tomorrow so they might book an induction then, I’ve heard they’re more painful than spontaneous starts though so I really don’t want that :( Has anyone got any experience with that?
> Plus chest infection is STILL hanging around even after finishing the ABs so I don’t even know. I’ll have a lovely cough in labour, maybe it’ll help propel her out :haha:

Do they have nebulizer in your hospitals there? That helped my cough alot especially with that nasty rib pain I was having.

Hope you all that are left have good deliveries!


----------



## gigglebox

So i went in to triage. Verdict: false labor. I am allowed to take meds for it again, thank god, because these contractions are so flippin' annoying! Taken a dose and things have already eased up :thumbup:

Randa I still swear by pedicures...if nothing else they feel good and you'll have pretty feet :)

Ems I had a sweep DURING slow labor last time. It definitely helped get things moving along and the actual sweep was no worse than a cervical check. 

To answer your question I am resigned to having a ELCS. I am bummed but healthy babe & mom are the goal and I feel best about our odds in that situation.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Sorry it was a false alarm, giggle. I’m getting a pedi tomorrow before my doc appt.


----------



## Wriggley

Just checking in! 

Giggle I’m sorry your decision wasn’t your first choice but like you said safest option for mum and baby I still best 

I’m excitedly waiting to come on and hear of more babies arriving! Hope all are doing well! As are all the ones who have arrived already


----------



## RandaPanda

Good luck with your sweep today, Ems! I hope it kick-starts something!!


----------



## Emsabub

Randa any signs? And thank you! It was successful! I’m 1-2cm and now baby’s resting on it so hopefully things will progress. 

Molly I’m not sure I’ve never known really, probably not in the MLU but it might go away for a bit if Labour is going strong. 

Giggle ah that’s frustrating :( at least the meds are calming things down. Did you feel much during slow labour? It felt weird when she pulled it forward but it’s in the right place now. 

Missmarple that sounds relaxing!

Fingers crossed this sweep works girls!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh god yes, I was in back labor (part of the reason for the slow progression) so I was already in pain during contractions. I had about 7 hours of the light soreness in my back during contractions, then it started picking up in intensity but wasn't doing much progression-wise. Sweep help things along but specifically it help my water break and that's when things picked up, but were still slow going. I was advised to avoid pain relief because it may slow things down more, but 24-25 hours in I was shaking and on the verge of passing out from pain and was sitting at a sad 5cm. I FINALLY got an epidural around 9pm-ish and felt soooo much better. I was able to actually sleep. My dr woke me up about 2am and i was fully dilated. How long I was 10cm, I have no idea lol. 

'Course baby got stuck and i ended in an emergency cs but hey ho!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I think there are three of us all booked in for induction on the same day miss marple! Should of turned around and said your babies must just fall out of you if you’re that loose with your tongue. 

I’ve been having twice a heart rate/movement monitoring, Doppler scan/growth scan alternating weeks plus seeing the consultant. I’m not going to lie, I’ll be happy not to do that anymore it’s costing me loads in petrol. 

I hope your sweep starts something Emsabub, you must be SO ready to give birth now.


I’m glad the meds stopped the pains and hopefully you’ll hold out to get a stress free elective section!


----------



## Emsabub

Ah giggle that sounds so stressful at first :( Sometimes I think epidural sounds amazing but then I think nah I want the privacy of a waterbirth ha!

Bbb thank you! I've been having pretty sporadic period pains these last few hours, that's how my labour started with Ava but I'm trying not to get mine or partners hopes up. I get you with the petrol thing too, it costs so much and seems to drain so fast.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbb, I wish I could think that fast! I'm always caught flat-footed by these rude remarks.

I have felt period achy and awful all day, so I wondered if it was the start of something. 

At my appointment I found that I've gone from 20% effaced, 1 cm dilated, -3 station at 37 weeks to 75% effaced, 1 cm dilated, -1 station at 38 weeks. She said she will see me next Monday unless I go sooner.. but I see from Dr. Google that lots of people walk around very effaced for weeks. Still no contractions.

Baby is now 7lbs, 9oz.. still hoping she won't go too much over 8.


----------



## gigglebox

Ems did you have a water bath with dd1? And ugh at being that overdue! I was desperate to go into labor at 40 weeks with ds1. Tried all the tricks...he was 4 days over and I thought that was bad enough! 

I don't have anything useful to add but I hope you all go into labor soon! I can't believe I was basically the last one due and it looks like I may not actually be the last to deliver...but we'll see! Obgyns are pretty doubtful i'll make it to my elcs date on the 29th...


----------



## RandaPanda

Emsabub said:


> Randa any signs? And thank you! It was successful! I’m 1-2cm and now baby’s resting on it so hopefully things will progress.

No signs here! Glad your sweep helped! My midwife had to cancel mine for today and I'm pretty disappointed. I went for chiropractic and acupuncture treatment though, and will do the same tomorrow. Fingers crossed things start up!! Maybe I should book in for a pedicure like giggle suggests!!


----------



## Emsabub

Missmarple I’ve got my fingers crossed for you! 

Giggle yes I did, it was lovely. I’m currently in the bath at 2am because these period pains aren’t going away.. eeek! I’m starting to ask myself why did I get pregnant again knowing what’s coming the second time :haha: 
You’re right you may not be the last either, and even if you were it might not be around your actual due date. 

Randa that’s a bit unfair why couldn’t someone else do it instead :( i’ve got everything crossed for you too that something happens!


----------



## Emsabub

Just to let everyone know our little Daisy was born at 6:39am! 

8lb 7oz of gorgeousness - all her dad. I can’t believe the sweep actually worked!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats ems!! She is gorgeous


----------



## RandaPanda

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful <3


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations Emsabub! That sweep really did work. She’s gorgeous:)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congrats, Emsa! She’s lovely!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you girls! We’re back home now, Daisy’s really mucusy because she came so quick & she’s a bit snuffly. Ava loves her to bits though :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone who hasn’t delivered yet! I’m going to be lying on my belly tonight ;)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

MissMarpleFan said:


> Baby is now 7lbs, 9oz.. still hoping she won't go too much over 8.

I had my last scan today and baby measured 7lb 9oz, and we’re being induced on Monday so it’ll be interesting if our babies are similar size or not!

Glad your home Emsabub, and so cute Ava is taken by her little sister. Have fun sleeping on your belly tonight!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I had my last scan today and baby measured 7lb 9oz, and we’re being induced on Monday so it’ll be interesting if our babies are similar size or not!
> 
> Glad your home Emsabub, and so cute Ava is taken by her little sister. Have fun sleeping on your belly tonight!

Funny! I can't wait to find out if we have jinx babies!

I did learn this morning that I get to take my last heparin injection Sunday night rather than Monday, I'm more excited about that than I should be! Yay to no more bruising my poor belly!
I will have to go back to lovenox for 6 weeks after that, but the heparin was way harder on me because twice a day.


----------



## MollyMoon

Congratulations Emsabub ! She truly is a beautiful little Daisy:flow:

Get your rest and would like to hear how it all went when you can!

How many babies left?!


----------



## gigglebox

Still cooking over here! I'm losing bits and pieces of plug here and there but nothing to write home about. Contractions are less today too which makes me feel like I've still got a ways to go :shrug:

Ems huge congratulations! Wow it wasn't long between the bath and the birth! Did you even have time for pain management or did you go au natural? Daisy is a little cutie pie <3 

Bbb yay on no more injections!!!


----------



## NovaStar

Yay Emsa! Lovely sweet Daisy. I’m so happy she came and is healthy and doing well. Rest up, mama!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I think this little man is staying put until the 21st (induction day) I have contractions all the time but they are so irregular still although these last few days my back is been killing me so we shall see. Lost my plug almost 2 weeks ago and we will see Friday how dilated I am since she didn’t check last week. So ready to meet this baby.


----------



## gigglebox

W8 did you lose the whole thing or just a small amount? I guess I won't put any stock into pieces of mine showing up lol


----------



## W8tingforbaby

It was big pieces over a couple of days, if there was any left of be surprised because all together what came out was lots.


----------



## RandaPanda

Ah, I feel like this lady is never coming! I haven't lost much plug at all :( Today, I did another round of acupuncture and chiropractor, then went out for a very spicy Indian lunch. Then I came home and bounced on my birthing ball. 
My midwife planned to come again today for the sweep and had to cancel again, but I have a clinic appointment tomorrow and she promised me a really good one (ouch, but also looking forward to it too) :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

*cough* pedicure *cough*

I have plans for a pedi on monday if I make it to that...also gonna grab labor cupcakes! Going with my SIL who will be 37 weeks on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you ladies! <3

Bbb I did.. it was amazing. So worth the wait to do it again! 

Giggle you never know what can happen, I know it doesn’t feel like things can just happen anytime because I thought the same.. but it’s possible! Bits of plug every so often is something :) Mine didn’t start coming out until I was actually in active labour waiting to go to hospital. 

W8ting good luck things happen before induction! If not it’s an end date in sight <3

Randa that’s annoying they keep cancelling! They really need to think about providing substitutes I think. 

Things happened so fast with my labour that I almost didn’t have time to think about it. The sweep was done at 3pm Tuesday, sporadic period pains started about 9pm but I didn’t count them as labour because they were so far apart sometimes. It wasn’t until 2am they got regular, all of a sudden going from an hour apart to every 5 mins lasting around 45 seconds.. it was intense. Then we kept that up at home until about 3:30am when I rang the birth centre and said I needed to come in. Got there about 5am once my mum had got here to watch Ava for us and Daisy arrived in the birth pool at 6:39am. 
If you take it from when they got regular the labour was about 4 and a half hours but the hospital count it from when you’re admitted so they’ve got me down as 1 hour and 10 mins active labour, I’m not sure what happened to the other 20 :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds like a fantastic experience ems. I hope your recovery is as quick as birth! Enjoy the baby snuggles <3


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations ems!


----------



## erher

I'm being induced on Wednesday, at 42 weeks. I'm not sure what to expect. Any advice? My mw did a cervical check and said I was 3cm dilated and was pretty confident I wouldn't make it to the induction. I'm not sure if that is helpful, I was always told that this didn't indicate anything about impeding labor.


----------



## gigglebox

I'd request a sweep if you can get in for one prior to any artificial means of induction. Other than that, just enjoy your last few days of being baby free!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Emsabub congratulations Mama! She's gorgeous :cloud9:.

I'll catch up on the rest later ladies, writing up my birth story finally.


----------



## RandaPanda

I went for my sweep today at 2pm, and it definitely worked! I was already 4-5 cm when I went for it, and by 4pm contractions had started. We checked in to the hospital at 6pm, and baby girl was born at 8:28pm. I received the test dose of epidural, but it had no time to kick in and my body just wanted to push. No tearing, no stitches!!

Zoe Elizabeth MacDougall
7 lbs 6 oz <3<3<3


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wow Randa, you look amazing considering you’ve given birth!!! I always look a state afterwards:haha:

What a gorgeous little girl too! Congratulations


----------



## gigglebox

Randa what a dream birth story! She is adorable and I have to agree you look amazing!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Yay congrats Randa!! So excited for you


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations Randa! You look amazing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@RandaPanda congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## MollyMoon

Randa congrats ! You two look so pretty!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Monday 6am induction is set unless he comes in the next couple of days. I’m still 1 cm dilated but she decided to twirl her finger around in there (made me bleed) so that was interesting lol. She said baby is right there and ready. So excited to meet my little man soon and happy to be done with prenatal appointments


----------



## gigglebox

Not long now w8! Did she comment on effacement or what station he's at?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Nope just said she was touching his head and that he was “right there”. She is insisting that once I go into labor it will be quick with how low he is


----------



## MissMarpleFan

W8tingforbaby said:


> Nope just said she was touching his head and that he was “right there”. She is insisting that once I go into labor it will be quick with how low he is

Hmm.. was it a very uncomfortable exam?

My doc was touching the head at 37 weeks when she was at -3 station but didn’t say anything about a quick labor. It was very uncomfortable! It didn’t feel much better this week at -1 station.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

This was the first time it was uncomfortable and I’ve had bleeding since too which she told me not to worry about
Also lots of cramping/contractions and my back hurts. Would be nice if baby comes before Monday.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow it sounds like things are happening! Time for that pedicure :rofl:

I am always pushing for that pedi :haha:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I’ve been having the on and off period like pains for days now, and easily exhausted, but hardly anything I’d call a contraction. Maybe I’m one of those people that doesn’t get them early.

I kind of want to just make my induction date on Monday because I’m such a “tight-assed planner.” :sulk: :lol:

On the other hand, since natural labor seems more successful than induction, maybe I should hope for that.

I’m grateful I actually have no control and don’t have to decide. :lol:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Lol had my pedi last week and boy that felt amazing!! We are actually getting a bad snow storm tomorrow night into Sunday....yuck lol so I plan on staying in this weekend unless my little man has other plans for me. Time will tell I guess, if these contractions pick up any may eventually have to go in lol


----------



## gigglebox

We are also expecting bad winter weather this weekend and I'm a bit freaked about being stuck at home...but you can't control the weather or the day baby wants to come so we'll see!

Miss I hate the idea of picking a birthday for baby! It actually did factor in to trying to plan my c/s as late as possible, to give him a chance to pick himself lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> We are also expecting bad winter weather this weekend and I'm a bit freaked about being stuck at home...but you can't control the weather or the day baby wants to come so we'll see!
> 
> Miss I hate the idea of picking a birthday for baby! It actually did factor in to trying to plan my c/s as late as possible, to give him a chance to pick himself lol

We are getting the Dallas version of extreme weather — high of 69 today, but down to the 20’s Saturday night for one day, then back to the 50’s. So it shouldn’t cause any probs driving anywhere.

We are spoiling these babies already, giggle, trying to let them pick their own birthdays. Ha!


----------



## RandaPanda

Thinking about everyone who is still to deliver, and excited to check back in and see your babies! 

W8, how are you doing? It sounds like the start of something!

We decided to stay one more night at the hospital as we got the private suite and I'm treating it as a mini vacation :haha: but we're also getting a bad storm and I miss my boys so much, so we'll head home late morning. My kids came to meet their sister, and were so taken with her <3


----------



## gigglebox

Randa, that may be one of my favorite new birn family pics ever. You all look so happy and just like a really warm family to enter into!

Also I can't believe that's a hospital bed! It looks like a hotel room. Around here it's the mechanical twin sized bed for mom and a stiff couch that converts to a cot for dad :haha:

W8 I'm also eager for an update! 

Miss lol yes I suppose it's silly when you put it that way :haha: do you know what climate zone you're in? I think we're 7a, we're always getting mother nature mood swings like that lol. Actually yesterday we woke up to beautiful snow covered trees and fields...all but completely melted by noon lol.

Anywho maybe it's to your benefit you haven't had contractions; that way you know when they pick up that it's probably the real deal! 

Have any of the ladies still pregnant had any cervical checks? Last look I'm still sitting at 3cm dilated, 50% effaced, -3 station. Nothing exciting...but because he's engaged it's certainly making walking around, especially during contractions, a very annoying and uncomfortable event!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

What a great picture, Randa! They have hotel suites at our hospital too but we’re not doing it, our deductible is large enough as it is.

Giggle, you must also be into gardening? I am in zone 8a. I made DH bring my 2 year old aloe Vera plant in off the porch last night. I am letting everything else go. Snow sounds beautiful! We might get some this morning but it will melt when it hits the ground.

I posted my cervical check earlier, -1 station, 75pct effaced, but only 1cm dilated. Think it’s that first baby, I’d like to stay syndrome.

Pretty much feel like I don’t sleep at night for peeing... oy vey.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey all still cooking over here lol contractions got so strong for a couple hours overnight but still not regular time wise and then tapered off for a while. I’ll get good strong waves of them but seems like this little man wants to stay put until Monday. We shall see, walking is beyond uncomfortable though and he definitely makes going to the bathroom difficult, feels like he blocks my bladder from emptying lol let’s see what today holds


----------



## MollyMoon

Lol you guys are lucky! We have - 40celcius deepfreeze with windchill here in Canada .. :cold:

Randa what a beautiful family picture.. Awww!


----------



## gigglebox

Miss yeah we bought enough acreage a couple years back to be able to farm and garden/homestead. We have ducks and a couple geese, and we have been attempting to garden every year with varying success. Some plants do better than others but we seem to have a squash bug issue no matter where we plant! Additionally and ANNOYINGLY, the dang ducks get into the gardens and strip plants of fruit! Their favorite are my black cherry tomatoes. They ate every last one last year after their gate was accidentally left open one night. This past year we had a torrential downpour and it beat my fence to the ground that was protecting the tomatoes and the ducks walked right over it and had a feast :roll: at least i got to eat a few this time!

The funny thing is because they eat them and free range, they poop out seeds all over so we'll find volunteer plants pop up in random spots. We had a ton of ground cherries this year because of that! 

W8, much empathy for your pain! I'm there today, so much pressure that when i walk it is a chore. And if i contract i have to slow to the pace of a slug with awkward wide steps :haha: every time I go to pee I just feel like my water is going to break from so much pressure!

Anywho i hope you go into labor soon but as a FTM, you just never know how stubborn your uterus will be :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot to say I'm timing contractions right now. Looking at 6-8 minutes apart...they aren't super consistent on time though but I'm getting the tinge of lower back pain now with them...we'll see!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@gigglebox I just have to say that that's kind of cute that your Ducks ate all of the tomatoes and funny at the same time lol :haha:. 

Sorry ladies, I've been reading everything just haven't had the time to reply to everyone.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, your little farm sounds awesome! When I first bought my house (on a quarter acre at most), I looked forward to growing some of my own food. It was a rude awakening how difficult and expensive gardening really is. LOL. We have heavy clay soil and brutally hot summers here. I have had success with herbs and some with tomatoes, peppers, lettuce, and other fairly easy to grow veg. No animals but cats here! 
What are ground cherries like? They talk about those in Little House on the Prairie, and I always wondered.

Any update with your contractions?

I'm still sitting here slightly period achy, but no real change. I did all of the laundry at least.


----------



## gigglebox

All prepped for my c section! I am having regular painful contractions but not progressing at all -.- so I have opted for the c/s. Honestly the pain is bad enough that it helped make my decision. Like screw laboring if it's going to be like this again...all the pain and minimal progression. 

I have 2 iv's in and waiting for platelet count to come back, then off for surgery!

Good thoughts, prayers, and juju are appreciated!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

gigglebox said:


> All prepped for my c section! I am having regular painful contractions but not progressing at all -.- so I have opted for the c/s. Honestly the pain is bad enough that it helped make my decision. Like screw laboring if it's going to be like this again...all the pain and minimal progression.
> 
> I have 2 iv's in and waiting for platelet count to come back, then off for surgery!
> 
> Good thoughts, prayers, and juju are appreciated!

Good luck, how exciting!


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> All prepped for my c section! I am having regular painful contractions but not progressing at all -.- so I have opted for the c/s. Honestly the pain is bad enough that it helped make my decision. Like screw laboring if it's going to be like this again...all the pain and minimal progression.
> 
> I have 2 iv's in and waiting for platelet count to come back, then off for surgery!
> 
> Good thoughts, prayers, and juju are appreciated!

Good luck hun!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy and about how the c-section goes. :happydance:

Here are some pictures of Tobi! :cloud9:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck giggle!!


----------



## RandaPanda

So excited for your update, giggle! You'll do great!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck hun!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy and about how the c-section goes. :happydance:
> 
> Here are some pictures of Tobi! :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1053297
> View attachment 1053299
> View attachment 1053301

Aww kiwi he's adorable..
I was just going to ask if anyone uses pacifier he's ok with it? I wasn't sure if I should give one to Jesse yet

Gigglebox all the best! :friends:


----------



## gigglebox

Doing ok, definitely not feeling 100% after all these meds...will give a proper update later but for now...


----------



## NovaStar

Aww! Congrats gigglebox!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Omg congratulations gigglebox!! 
Can’t wait to hear more, he obviously decided this is his time:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon he actually didn't like any of the other pacifiers, like the one at the hospital. The one he uses now that he really likes is one of those orthopedic pacifiers. I only use it when he's nursed for a really long time and I need to give my boobs a break :haha: or when I need him to calm down a little so I can take care of something else real quick. The nipple part is flat almost like the nipple would be if he was breastfeeding.

@gigglebox congratulations Mama! He's a beautiful baby :cloud9:. I'm looking forward to your update. make sure you take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest if you can.


----------



## mwel8819

Looks like I’m one of the last. So many beautiful babies! I’m scheduled for a c section on Monday at noon. I am having contractions and back pain but nothing much else. I can’t wait to meet my baby boy! Congrats Giggle, can’t wait to hear the details.


----------



## gigglebox

Meel are the contractions regular?

Thanks ladies! I am still in shock & a bit of disbelief!

Here's a picture I love; sorry a bit dark...


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats giggle he is so cute!!!!


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations giggle! And good luck mwel and the rest of the ladies being induced tomorrow <3

Daisy has only been here four days but it feels like SO much longer! We’ve also managed to breastfeed which I couldn’t do with Ava which is amazing but my nipples are so sore because of the newness and her tongue tie.. hopefully it’ll be sorted out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/myles-is-here.2474465/

Ems she is so cute! She even looks so feminine iykwim! Just a very beautiful little girly <3 try looking up youtube videos on "deep latch" breastfeeding. It saved me so much last pregnancy!

So far Myles has been a dream with breastfeeding but we'll see how it continues...I am apprehensive to call success yet after my last two experiences...


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Meel are the contractions regular?
> 
> Thanks ladies! I am still in shock & a bit of disbelief!
> 
> Here's a picture I love; sorry a bit dark...
> 
> View attachment 1053312


I don’t know if they are regular but I know they are getting super uncomfortable! I hurt all night. I can’t tell exactly what is hurting anymore. :(

Beautiful pic! ❤️❤️❤️ I’m glad to hear bf is different with Myles. That’s what I’m praying for as well.


----------



## RandaPanda

Congrats, giggle!! He's adorable ❤️

And I agree, Daisy looks like such a little lady! Zoe looks pretty gender neutral so far, and may have inherited her father's very prominent nose :haha: She's perfect still though :)


----------



## mwel8819

I’ve pinpointed the pain to shooting sharp vaginal pain. It hurts and feels like I’m being scratched from the inside out.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Good luck MissMarple, W8ing and Mwel for tomorrow! Hope it goes as you want it too:) 

Going to read your birth story soon Giggle! Can’t believe it’s the 21st tomorrow and it looks like this group will be almost all delivered.


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel that sounds horrible! 

Good luck to all the induction ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck ladies on being induced tomorrow, and I love all of the beautiful baby pictures :cloud9:.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Giggle, baby boy is so precious!!

Thanks ladies, I can't believe it's upon us!

Of course last night my shower sprung a hot water leak behind the cabinet. DH turned off the water heater so it won't leak everywhere while we're in the hospital, but I can't believe I'm coming home with baby to this plumbing problem. He can turn the water heater back on temporarily for showers. It's not worth paying a plumber hugely jacked up Sunday prices to come today, I'll call one tomorrow and see what they say. I go to the hospital at 4pm. Can y'all even believe it? Grr!!


----------



## gigglebox

4 is pretty late! Maybe a plumber can fit you in in the am


----------



## mwel8819

MissMarpleFan said:


> Giggle, baby boy is so precious!!
> 
> Thanks ladies, I can't believe it's upon us!
> 
> Of course last night my shower sprung a hot water leak behind the cabinet. DH turned off the water heater so it won't leak everywhere while we're in the hospital, but I can't believe I'm coming home with baby to this plumbing problem. He can turn the water heater back on temporarily for showers. It's not worth paying a plumber hugely jacked up Sunday prices to come today, I'll call one tomorrow and see what they say. I go to the hospital at 4pm. Can y'all even believe it? Grr!!


That’s super frustrating! Like you want to spend the money on that right now? Ugh!


----------



## erher

W8tingforbaby said:


> Monday 6am induction is set unless he comes in the next couple of days. I’m still 1 cm dilated but she decided to twirl her finger around in there (made me bleed) so that was interesting lol. She said baby is right there and ready. So excited to meet my little man soon and happy to be done with prenatal appointments

Are you ready for tomorrow?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

erher said:


> Are you ready for tomorrow?

I am!! Although I’m finding myself kinda nervous and anxious lol but so very excited to finally meet my little man.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’m really scared this time and I’ve never been scared before. I’m not sure why, normally I’ve been quite calm going into labour but I’m worried I’m going to panic this time because of how anxious I already feel. 

Read your birth story Giggle, sounds like a C section was definitely the right choice and that’s black and white picture is so cute. He is a handsome boy!

How are you feeling MissMarple?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

All hooked up for my induction!! Can’t wait to meet my little man!!


----------



## mwel8819

Morning everyone! Up and getting ready to go meet my little man! I have to be there at 10 central. I’m starving and have a headache already.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck miss & mwel!!! Pics when you can!!!


----------



## RandaPanda

So exciting!! Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## erher

Best of luck to all the ladies today! Such an exciting day! Sounds like everyone is a bit anxious. Hopefully it subsides and is replaced with relaxation and joy!


----------



## erher

I've been having really bad back contractions all night. Maybe I'll avoid induction! 2 days left for him to come willingly lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Patiently waiting for updates! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Erher are they coming on regularly? Is the pain in your lower back/tailbone?


----------



## gigglebox

Also how far along are you? I'm lost without tickers lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good luck everybody! Sounds like I'll likely be last since we're not doing pitocin until tomorrow morning if we need it. i go to the hospital in a couple of hours.

The plumbers have come and gone.. I have a new water heater... the leak is fixed... and I feel very poor. Ah well. At least there is hot water for the dishwasher when I come home!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for working water! Glad they could get to it quickly


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My little man is here!! Jacob Edward Lee 8 lbs 3 oz 20.5 in, born 1/21/19 at 3:05pm this went much faster than my first that’s for sure


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Awesome w8ing, he’s so cute!!

I’m just sitting here twiddling my thumbs with the cervidil in. Not allowed to sit up for an hour.
Fantasizing about the gyro I’m going to eat for dinner, lol. I’m allowed to eat until midnight.


----------



## madtowngirl

Congratulations w8ing, and good luck MissMarple!


----------



## erher

W8tingforbaby said:


> View attachment 1053427
> My little man is here!! Jacob Edward Lee 8 lbs 3 oz 20.5 in, born 1/21/19 at 3:05pm this went much faster than my first that’s for sure

Oh my goodness! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## erher

gigglebox said:


> Erher are they coming on regularly? Is the pain in your lower back/tailbone?

They are about 10 minutes apart now. I'm 41 +5, he's a stubborn one. Exactly in that location. It's truly the most painful experience of my life lol. I'm trying to hang tight.


----------



## gigglebox

Erher hate to say it but it sounds like you are in back labor. You could always do some research online and see if there may be a trick to flip him or relieve the pain with positioning yourself differently...or sit in a warm bath!

W8 look at his adorable grumpy face!!! He is so cute, reminds me a bit of my first two <3 biggest congratulations!

Good luck miss!!! I hope it goes quickly!


----------



## erher

gigglebox said:


> Erher hate to say it but it sounds like you are in back labor. You could always do some research online and see if there may be a trick to flip him or relieve the pain with positioning yourself differently...or sit in a warm bath!
> 
> W8 look at his adorable grumpy face!!! He is so cute, reminds me a bit of my first two <3 biggest congratulations!
> 
> Good luck miss!!! I hope it goes quickly!

Im afraid so. I looked up the symptoms and that's exactly what came up. I didn't know it was possible to try and flip him. I'm definitely going to check it out!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Omg ladies I’m so in love


----------



## NovaStar

Congrats! Little Jacob is adorable. I love that picture of you two, so much love!


----------



## mwel8819

Hey everyone! Introducing Gavin Tyler. Born at 12:22. He is 7 lbs and 19 inches long. Feeding like a champ! I’m so in love! I will share my birth story tomorrow.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations Mwel and W8ing! Both gorgeous little boys.

I had propess put in yesterday(24hr induction tampon like thing), it came out this morning so they had to reinsert it and I have not dilated, still really far back and not thinned out:brat:
I just hope that I’m dilated enough for them to pop my waters at the 24hrs mark otherwise I just have to have it put back in for 6 hours.


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks BB! You are in my thoughts! Hopefully everything starts progressing soon and you’ll have that sweet baby in your arms before you know it.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Helloooo cute babies!! Congrats to all mamas!

Well my cervidil didn’t too much besides make some minor contractions. I am still a 1 dilation and they brought me down to L&D and will start pitocin soon. 

DH is grumpy because we didn’t get much sleep, it’s pretty hard to sleep with the fetal monitor hooked up. I kept rolling over and knocking the heart rate off and the nurse would come in and wake me up. Now I’m hooked up again, so it should be a loooooong day...


----------



## gigglebox

Miss i have to laugh, hubby is about to have a rude awakening with sleep deprivation!

Mwel huge congratulations!!! And great pictures, especially the black and white one! Who took it?

Bbb grrrrr i hope things go smoother from here!

Erh any update? 

W8, isn't it wonderful?! I love the love :cloud9:


----------



## erher

Baby came today at 230am. All natural! Worst experience ever lol


----------



## erher

erher said:


> Baby came today at 230am. All natural! Worst experience ever lol

8.3 lbs, 20.5 in


----------



## gigglebox

Omg erher!!! Back labor is pure torture, massive, massive kudos for doing it all natural! How long was labor? Pictures when you can!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations Erher! Well done for doing it all natural:)


----------



## erher

erher said:


> 8.3 lbs, 20.5 in




gigglebox said:


> Omg erher!!! Back labor is pure torture, massive, massive kudos for doing it all natural! How long was labor? Pictures when you can!!!

Labor was roughly 24 hours. About 5 hours were active. It was definitely torture!


----------



## erher

Loui Rey Monroe ❤


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good job! 

I’ve already got my epidural and feel helpless as a baby. Don’t think actual baby will come along for some hours. My legs are so numb this is a queer feeling.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

erher said:


> 8.3 lbs, 20.5 in

Our babies had the exact same stats lol. Congrats btw


----------



## MollyMoon

Congratulations ladies :happydance:
So many cute babies! I love it! 

How many left now?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations ladies!! Such beautiful babies!! 

@MissMarpleFan Good luck hun!! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes. 24 hours was all I could manage before I was basically begging for an epidural :haha: i still had about 6 hours after before pushing for 2 hours! And after all that i still had an EMCS :roll:

Turns out I was headed for another back labor this time (he was op) so I feel fine about the choice to go ahead this time with elcs.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck miss! Epis are little blessings lol


----------



## Jamers89

Congrats ladies on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

We’ve had some mini-dramas where baby didn’t react well to pitocin drip and multiple nurses rushed into my room. 

Then they turn off drip for a while and try again later. It feels like forever but doctor says I’m progressing better than she’d have expected. I could still end up with an emergency c section. 

I’m at 8 dilated and 0 station now, to be checked again in about 2 hours.

I’m so jealous of everybody that is done!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MissMarpleFan awww how did baby react hun? 8 cm, almost there mama!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Kiwiberry said:


> @MissMarpleFan awww how did baby react hun? 8 cm, almost there mama!!

Scary heart rate drops. Not sure if anything else.

The good news is, I’m clearly in a great hospital.

I’d really like to avoid that section, but it’s depressing to think we might do this for 20 hours and end up in surgery anyway.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss hang in there! You're pretty far along! It definitely does suck to labor so long and end up in the OR but end goal is healthy baby and momma and once you're holding that little guy it won't much matter! Just make sure your surgeon knows you have every intention of having another baby and possibly a vbac so s/he takes extra measures during surgery.

That said as of now there's every reason to hope you will deliver vaginally!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

9.5, plus 1 station.

They’re coming back in 45 mins. 

I pray I have the juice to get this done!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

You got this miss!! Good luck


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissMarpleFan said:


> 9.5, plus 1 station.
> 
> They’re coming back in 45 mins.
> 
> I pray I have the juice to get this done!

Good luck Miss!! You got this, and soon you'll be holding your precious baby!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh i bet you are holding that sweet baby by now!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Miss i have to laugh, hubby is about to have a rude awakening with sleep deprivation!
> 
> Mwel huge congratulations!!! And great pictures, especially the black and white one! Who took it?
> 
> Bbb grrrrr i hope things go smoother from here!
> 
> Erh any update?
> 
> W8, isn't it wonderful?! I love the love :cloud9:


One of the nurses actually took it. I told her her it was perfect!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I am exhausted and will tell my story tomorrow. 

Margot is here, 7lbs 2 oz! My u/s tech was wrong on size.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg she's so cute miss!! Congrats mama!! Was she born on the 22nd or 23rd (you're a couple hours behind me)?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

What a little beauty! Well done Miss Marple:) I hope you manage to get some rest(if Margot allows it)


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks ladies! I think she’s pretty darn cute!

She was born at around 10:53 pm on the 22nd, just in time to prevent mama from getting a Subway sandwich before they closed at 11pm.

My epidural fell out around 930 and I have a second degree tear. More tomoz..


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww congratulations miss! Beautiful baby and that hat is so adorable! I love her name.

Mwel that is a great shot, I thought you might have hired a birth photographer!

Bbb, are you the last "active" member who is still pregnant? I can never remember


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I think I am the last one:brat:


----------



## gigglebox

I guess someone has to be! How are you feeling?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’m waiting to be moved to delivery to have my waters broken and started on the drip but there is no space currently! But considering I’m not at my due date yet I’m not feeling to antsy but 3rd day in hospital now which although I’ve done nothing and that’s nice, it’s a little boring!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats miss!! She is absolutely perfect


----------



## MollyMoon

Congrats miss!! She's a pretty girl!

Good luck bbb!!


----------



## mwel8819

Congrats Miss!!! Get some rest mama! She is sooo adorable!


----------



## mwel8819

I’m not used to baby boys. After his circumcission he was a different baby and wouldn’t nurse right. Broke my heart but we are good now. Prayers that we get another dirty diaper today. We didn’t have one yesterday.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@bbbbbbb811 Good luck hun!! I hope you get a room soon too.  

@mwel8819 I'm sad, I wasn't able to get Tobi circumcised because my insurance wouldn't pay for it and they wanted money right up front. They didn't even have any payment plans.


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb remind me why you're already in the hospital...?

Mwel & kiwi not to stir anyone up but I completely regret circ job on ds1. We had a horrible experience. I don't have any regrets in life except that. We did not cut ds2 or 3. Mwel i hope he is ok and heals nicely for you! Kiwi do some research, definitely not necessarily a bad thing you can't do it...


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia! Been following along but life has been crazy adjusting to 3. Addie is 2 week old already and I can't believe it! She was 7lbs 8oz when she was born and is doing amazingly. She is so chill and easy going as far as newborns go and he brothers are obsessed. We had a super fast labour, and did it 100% natural which I was happy about. Recovery has been okay, but it's hard to not do anything with a house and family to take care of!

Congrats to all the mamas! We have so many beautiful babies in here!! 

Bbbb hang in there! It will all be done soon.

As for the circ- both my boys had them and I have zero regrets about it...mwel it heals quickly so don't stress too much.

How are all the babies? Are you all getting any rest????


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Bbb remind me why you're already in the hospital...?
> 
> Mwel & kiwi not to stir anyone up but I completely regret circ job on ds1. We had a horrible experience. I don't have any regrets in life except that. We did not cut ds2 or 3. Mwel i hope he is ok and heals nicely for you! Kiwi do some research, definitely not necessarily a bad thing you can't do it...

I agree that there's no clear health benefits (unless you are doing it for religious reasons) all my nephews are intact and never had any problems. But that's my opinion!

We're on our way to baby's pediatrician appt. We'll see how much weight she's gained and jaundice appear to be gone. Jesse will
be 1 month tomorrow!


----------



## mwel8819

Kiwiberry said:


> @bbbbbbb811 Good luck hun!! I hope you get a room soon too.
> 
> @mwel8819 I'm sad, I wasn't able to get Tobi circumcised because my insurance wouldn't pay for it and they wanted money right up front. They didn't even have any payment plans.


Woooowww I can’t stand insurance companies or any creditors that don’t offer payment plans.


----------



## mwel8819

He’s doing much better now! ❤️


----------



## gigglebox

That's good to hear! 
Just want to say that i am not judging on what y'all decide, we are all doing our best by our kids :hugs:

Awww country that is awesome! Did you tear at all? Congratulations again!

Molly a month already?! Hard to believe. That hat! Awwwww


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob didn’t want to nurse much after his circumcision and was at times difficult to console yesterday but today he is so much better and happy again. We are home and exhausted lol it will feel good to sleep in my bed tonight


----------



## NovaStar

Aww! So many happy adorable babies! Heal up, mamas. Love seeing all these little cuties.


----------



## countryblonde

gigglebox said:


> Awww country that is awesome! Did you tear at all? Congratulations again!


I had one stitch..and too be honest once my swelling went down I couldnt even find where it was.. so it obviously wasn't that bad. Considering she came in 2 hours after my water broke I'm surprised I didn't tear more. It certainly was a more painful labour than ds2. I was less than 4 hours after my water broke with him.

Oh and here's some pictures I took yesterday


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MollyMoon Jesse is so beautiful hun! I can't believe she'll be a month old already, time sure does fly!

@mwel8819 I'm glad Gavin is doing a lot better after his circumcision. I bet his big sister is totally in love with him!?

@gigglebox Do I have to pull back the skin and clean it when I give him a bath? I'm just so afraid because he's so fragile right now and I don't want to hurt him. By the way I have that sunflower pillow that you were talking about before, I use it in the bathroom sink. he seems to be much more calm when I give him a bath in the bathtub with me (I only fill the water up a little bit). It was so cute this morning when I gave him one, he was just staring up at me the whole time with his big eyes.

@countryblonde Addison is so adorable, she looks just like you by the way hun! I love that picture of her with her tongue sticking out, it's just too darn cute.

@bbbbbbb811 how are things progressing hun? I hope the hospital stay hasn't been too rough on you.

@NovaStar how is sweet baby Cleo doing? I'm sorry I forgot, but have you been able to take her home yet?

AFM: Tobi had his 2 week appointment today and he's doing amazing! He's already 9 lbs 1 oz & 23 inches long. I'm using the same pediatrician that I've been using for my girls since they were born, she said he's going to be a tall baby! I attached a picture of him after he had his first bath (when his cord finally fell off).


----------



## gigglebox

Omg country those pictures!!!!! Look at her cute tongue! And the one where she looks like she's faking a tear :haha: they are fantastic. Beautiful eyes too


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi NO, do not pull back the skin! It is temporarily attached and will separate over time. You can gently check it on occasion to see, but it may take months or more. When it gets to where you can pull it back, at that point you'll need to clean it. Doing it with his bath routine works fine. Don't let it intimidate you! I always thought cleaning the folds of a little baby vagina sounded way more intimidating! Haha

I love all these pics!
Omg that hair!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Giggle!!

Just took this pic of Tobi :cloud9:


----------



## erher

Any tips for better breast feeding?


----------



## Kiwiberry

erher said:


> Any tips for better breast feeding?

What's up hun? Sorry I just need a little more detail.


----------



## erher

Kiwiberry said:


> What's up hun? Sorry I just need a little more detail.

 Tips for better latching and thoughts about pacifiers. I'm very tempted to give him one. Or anything that had made breast feeding easier. Thank you


----------



## Kiwiberry

@erher For latching, hold the back of baby's head & neck while bringing him to breast and lightly rub your nipple against his lip. Leaning his head back at an angle to your breast to try and get him to open his mouth nice & wide also helps. You can also try the football hold, I would recommend looking up a video on how to do that properly. That position really helps some babies who have trouble latching properly. As for pacifiers, some babies like them and some don't. I recommend an orthopedic paci. I generally use them when I know he's not hungry, for example when he is just lightly sucking for comfort. Half the time my baby boy doesn't even want to use them and mainly uses them when I'm carrying him in the sling or holding him. It's generally good for those moments when he won't stop cluster feeding and I need a break or during times I can't nurse him (like going grocery shopping). 

Tobi is attached to me constantly, even more so than both of my girls. He doesn't even sleep unless I'm holding him or he's sleeping with me in the bed. I don't recommend nursing and co-sleeping unless you're completely comfortable with it or really experienced with breastfeeding.

The best kind of help you can get is speaking to a lactation consultant. Your baby boys pediatrician should have a lactation consultant that you can talk to. Hands-On help is sometimes the best especially since they will be able to see how well your baby boy is latching.

Also, if you're having trouble getting him to sleep I would swaddle him before you nurse him. Sometimes our babies like to wake themselves up with their little hands and arms, so having them swaddled really helps. Not all the time though, some babies just don't like being swaddled.


----------



## erher

Kiwiberry said:


> @erher For latching, hold the back of baby's head & neck while bringing him to breast and lightly rub your nipple against his lip. Leaning his head back at an angle to your breast to try and get him to open his mouth nice & wide also helps. You can also try the football hold, I would recommend looking up a video on how to do that properly. That position really helps some babies who have trouble latching properly. As for pacifiers, some babies like them and some don't. I recommend an orthopedic paci. I generally use them when I know he's not hungry, for example when he is just lightly sucking for comfort. Half the time my baby boy doesn't even want to use them and mainly uses them when I'm carrying him in the sling or holding him. It's generally good for those moments when he won't stop cluster feeding and I need a break or during times I can't nurse him (like going grocery shopping).
> 
> Tobi is attached to me constantly, even more so than both of my girls. He doesn't even sleep unless I'm holding him or he's sleeping with me in the bed. I don't recommend nursing and co-sleeping unless you're completely comfortable with it or really experienced with breastfeeding.
> 
> The best kind of help you can get is speaking to a lactation consultant. Your baby boys pediatrician should have a lactation consultant that you can talk to. Hands-On help is sometimes the best especially since they will be able to see how well your baby boy is latching.
> 
> Also, if you're having trouble getting him to sleep I would to swaddle him before you nurse him. Sometimes our babies like to wake themselves up with their little hands and arms, so having them swaddled really helps. Not all the time though, some babies just don't like being swaddled.

Thank you so much for the information. Its really encouraging and helpful. I'm definitely thinking about introducing the pacifier for those reasons. I'm really exhausted and sometimes he just wants to suck, I think it would be helpful in this situation. Its a bit overwhelming. I'm a ftm and I'm trying my best. I spoke to the lactation consultant and she gave very productive feedback and tips, but I'm having trouble applying them.


----------



## Kiwiberry

erher said:


> Thank you so much for the information. Its really encouraging and helpful. I'm definitely thinking about introducing the pacifier for those reasons. I'm really exhausted and sometimes he just wants to suck, I think it would be helpful in this situation. Its a bit overwhelming. I'm a ftm and I'm trying my best. I spoke to the lactation consultant and she gave very productive feedback and tips, but I'm having trouble applying them.

:hugs: hang in there Mama, it does get better. What advice did she give you?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Hi ladies, I gave birth on 23/01 at 19:40 but unfortunately haemorrhaged a couple of hours after the birth so I’m completely wiped and will update when I feel a bit better. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## gigglebox

Erher i suggest looking up "deep latch" videos on YouTube. If you're anything like me, seeing it is very helpful versus reading/pictures.

My personal opinion on pacifiers is to get the latch down before you introduce it. But for me it has helped for the same reasons kiwi mentioned. He was able to use it to sooth himself in the hospital nursery and sleep there for a couple hours. So far at home the paci is for entertainment or down time but the only way he'll sleep is like kiwi mentioned -- swaddled, then brought to boob for a feed untl he passed out, then VERY GENTLY placed in bed. Of course none of this works if he just isn't ready for sleep! In that case he'll doze off but the second head touches crib he's wide awake :roll:

FTM's -- hang in there! The first baby is by far the most difficult adjustment. It really does get easier. We're alk just going through the toughest stage right now which is adjusting to a new baby in the house. This makes the biggest impact, in my opinion, when it's the first baby. 

"The days are long but the years are short". Early days are rough but I promise in a few weeks, months, on their first bday...you are going to be blown away by how fast it all went!


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb congratulations! I hope you're doing ok. Hopefully you are recovering well and don't need a transfusion :hugs: I am excitedly awaiting your bitth story and pics when you feel up to it!


----------



## MollyMoon

Jesse will kind of Bob her head at the boob sometimes and miss the nipple and not latch so I pointed the nipple right to the roof of her mouth and she gets the latch pretty much every time.

Im a ftm too so it's kinda trial and whatever works for us.. 
I do try the advice though.. When they say not to give up they are right though it's just the learning curve for baby and mom.

Bbbb congrats! Hope you are well, And baby. Yes hopefully you don't have to get the transfusion.

AFM Jesse's appt went well. Since her appointment 2wks ago she has gained over a pound! She was born 6lbs 2oz and left the hospital at 5lbs 11oz at 2 weeks was back to birth weight and yesterday she measured 7lbs 5oz!The Dr was very pleased, and I'm happy to report that shes been totally off formula supplement last 2 weeks. Her jaundice is pretty much gone. Happy baby happy mommy :dance:


----------



## gigglebox

Molly that's great news! Good job!!!


----------



## NovaStar

I love all the new mama questions and help. It’s so cool seeing everyone go from BFPs to real babies. Amazing.

Nope, Cleo isn’t home yet. She still has too high of oxygen needs, but they are slowly working on it. Lungs are the last thing to fully develop in a preemie so it’s just a waiting game. She might also need a gtube placed because she’s barely taking a bottle and they don’t want to force it and cause an aversion. Insurance won’t allow a baby to come home on an NG tube unless they are taking at least 80% of their feeds by bottle. Cleo is only doing about 30% on her best days. So if her oxygen needs go down but her bottle feeding doesn’t improve, then a gtube would let her come home. It’s all up in the air, it depends on her, but I’m fine with it.


----------



## erher

gigglebox said:


> Erher i suggest looking up "deep latch" videos on YouTube. If you're anything like me, seeing it is very helpful versus reading/pictures.
> 
> My personal opinion on pacifiers is to get the latch down before you introduce it. But for me it has helped for the same reasons kiwi mentioned. He was able to use it to sooth himself in the hospital nursery and sleep there for a couple hours. So far at home the paci is for entertainment or down time but the only way he'll sleep is like kiwi mentioned -- swaddled, then brought to boob for a feed untl he passed out, then VERY GENTLY placed in bed. Of course none of this works if he just isn't ready for sleep! In that case he'll doze off but the second head touches crib he's wide awake :roll:
> 
> FTM's -- hang in there! The first baby is by far the most difficult adjustment. It really does get easier. We're alk just going through the toughest stage right now which is adjusting to a new baby in the house. This makes the biggest impact, in my opinion, when it's the first baby.
> 
> "The days are long but the years are short". Early days are rough but I promise in a few weeks, months, on their first bday...you are going to be blown away by how fast it all went!

All I can say is, thank you. This reply meant a lot!


----------



## erher

Kiwiberry said:


> :hugs: hang in there Mama, it does get better. What advice did she give you?

 That's what everyone says, I'm definitely devoted to seeing breast feeding through. She taught me how to get a deep latch. That's what I was most concerned about. I got it with her in the room, but once I tried it alone it didn't go so well. I need practice, which I'm absolutely getting. It's kinda hard when he's so hungry and squirmy and I haven't slept. I appreciate any latch at that moment. How about purposeful cluster feeding? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

We were sent home on Thursday. I am completely exhausted still and have meds to take for my tear stitches and hemorrhoid the size of a buick (sorry TMI). My pitocin took from 6 am until we started pushing around 8 pm, and she was born at 10:53 pm.

I think my epidural fell out somewhere around 9:30 or 9:45, and I have to say, I would never do natural childbirth on purpose! I was crying on the delivery table. Nobody knew why my pain was so bad for a while, and I probably did the best pushing then but they did eventually get me some more drugs because I was at a level 9 or 10 pain.

I am super in love with my little beauty and hope I get this motherhood stuff figured out soon. Breast feeding is not going well at all and I've already started to supplement with formula. When my milk comes in, hopefully I can start doing that, but my pediatrician is open to either kind of feeding. We have latching problems (sometimes) and position problems because it's just really hard with huge boobs, and they want me to hand express colostrum but I just can't do it myself (the lactation consultants were able to.) I decided I'd rather give her some formula than wonder if she's hungry. I'm still letting her doing some sucking where I'm not sure she gets anything at all from me, and I'm going to do some pumping to encourage it to come in, but I just can't keep to the every 3 hour schedule they recommend.

OK, that's enough TMI from me for now. I hope everybody else is doing really well and I will try to catch up when I can. First doctor's appointment tomorrow!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Morning ladies well Jacob had his first appointment yesterday and he was now down 1 pound from his birth weight, very jaundice and also dehydrated so they are watching his bilirubin levels to make sure he won’t need the lights and we have to supplement formula in addition to my breast milk which is already in, have to feed him every 2 hours which is exhausting but hopefully today at his weight recheck he will have gained.


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Morning ladies well Jacob had his first appointment yesterday and he was now down 1 pound from his birth weight, very jaundice and also dehydrated so they are watching his bilirubin levels to make sure he won’t need the lights and we have to supplement formula in addition to my breast milk which is already in, have to feed him every 2 hours which is exhausting but hopefully today at his weight recheck he will have gained.


Good luck and prayers for you.. Hope his levels improve and he doesn't need the lights. :hug:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@MissMarpleFan Sorry it's been hard on you with BF :hugs:. Colostrum is so important for newborn babies, that's probably why they were pushing you so hard to hand express. Good luck with the pumping hun. By the way, I don't have much experience with formula feeding but I do believe you still have to feed every 3 hours. It will definitely be easier on you though because husband can feed your baby girl to give you a break. Breastfeeding on demand is very time consuming (sometimes every 30 minutes) and formula is definitely easier, just a lot more expensive.

@W8tingforbaby good luck hun, I hope he starts getting some of his birth weight back and doesn't need the lights. Great job on your milk already coming in! Mine came in pretty quickly this time as well.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

In one day he went from 7 lbs 3oz to now being 7 lbs 8.6 oz!! I’m getting about 2 oz total right now combined from both breasts so she said by Sunday I can stop supplementing and just go back to putting him on me which I need because my breasts are so engorged even with breastfeeding and my ob said him nursing will help better with that. I woke up today to chills and my boobs being red and hot so I need to get them drained better


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> In one day he went from 7 lbs 3oz to now being 7 lbs 8.6 oz!! I’m getting about 2 oz total right now combined from both breasts so she said by Sunday I can stop supplementing and just go back to putting him on me which I need because my breasts are so engorged even with breastfeeding and my ob said him nursing will help better with that. I woke up today to chills and my boobs being red and hot so I need to get them drained better

The pump not working well to drain them hun?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Kiwiberry said:


> The pump not working well to drain them hun?

I guess not. They hurt


----------



## gigglebox

Great news w8! Yikes be careful, sounds like it could be mastitis. If you don't get relief soon I'd call your ob.

Sorry for all having troubke with themselves and/or baby :( early days are so rough. Early days are why I swore I'd never wanted more than one :rofl:

Personally I struggle with the sleep deprivation. Also breastfeeding makes you sleepy...as do pain killers...so even after a decent stretch of sleep I still feel so dang tired! I feel like I'm coping a bit better this time around though. So far...


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I did see my ob and she didn’t feel like it was mastitis yet but did call in an antibiotic just in case things got worse and I’ve continued to get chills and now a temp of 101.5 so I started the antibiotics. I’ll have to follow up with her now Monday. Just when things felt like they were going good this happens. So frustrating


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: hope they provide some relief


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Everyone has such beautiful little ones! I'm so happy that we all have our babies now! 

Jaxsin is officially 1 month old as of yesterday. He is 9 lbs 6 ounces, so he is 1 pound over his birth weight. He has gotten the hang of latching and is feeding like a champ! And, he can hold his head up really well already. We are beyond infatuated with him ❤❤

I am exhausted but we are finding a routine and are adjusting. I go back to work in 2 weeks and it is going to break my heart.


----------



## gigglebox

Jamers he is adorable!!! I love his shirt! Glad the routine is coming along. Honestly, it gets much easier after that. Especially when they move into once a night feeds. I am looking forward to that but not to him growing so quick! Ahhh can't believe we survived our first week over here -- and you a whole month! What the what...?!


----------



## MollyMoon

Jamers89 said:


> Hi ladies!  Everyone has such beautiful little ones! I'm so happy that we all have our babies now!
> 
> Jaxsin is officially 1 month old as of yesterday. He is 9 lbs 6 ounces, so he is 1 pound over his birth weight. He has gotten the hang of latching and is feeding like a champ! And, he can hold his head up really well already. We are beyond infatuated with him ❤❤
> View attachment 1053914
> 
> I am exhausted but we are finding a routine and are adjusting. I go back to work in 2 weeks and it is going to break my heart.

Looks like our little ones are only a few days apart!
He looks so cool and chill on his blanket! 
I feel sad for you having to go back to work... I don't even wanna think about work let alone go to it. Hope it's not too hard on you.

Gigglebox - thank you so much ! Even though jaundice is not a totally serious condition initially-- I really felt scared and sad for her and so it feels really good that she doesn't have to deal with Dr's and hospital anymore, plus it broke my heart every time they poke her little foot to do bloodwork


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh that's the worst...and any time things aren't going 100% ok with baby we tend to freak, right? Maybe that's a mom thing...


----------



## erher

I'm kinda struggling over here ladies. We're on day 5 and the baby blues are in full force. The nighttime gives me so much anxiety. I'm crying all the time, I'm so stressed my appetite has vanished. Which isn't helping with the breast feeding and overall energy. I'm feeling spiritually unhealthy and defeated. I love my boy with every fiber in my body. I'm trying to be a good mommy. When does it get easier?


----------



## erher

Some support would be greatly appreciated. If anyone is willing to message one on one I would be very thankful for it. I know we all have newborns right now, so I don't want to cause anyone anymore stress.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: oh gurrrrrrrrl I feel for ya! I call it "the hormone dump". It's the time after birth, after the placenta detaches, where hormones are just PUMPED through you. I hold things together pretty well whrn pregnant; I have occasions of getting irrationally upset but i can easily identify it as being silly. The post baby hormone dump is an entirely different animal. It's a flood of emotions made ever more complicated by sleep deprivation and the demands of a newborn. I've experienced it every pregnancy. My first was the worst...though with 2&3 my rage was directed at no one in particular, well maybe hubby as i envied his freedom to sleep and continue to go to work...with 1 i was taking it out on baby. Of course never physically but i would get so frustrated when he woke up frequently at night, or didn't want to sleep. I would threw bottles at the wall when he was inconsolably crying and refusing the milk. At one point i was so frustrated i punched a (small) hole in the wall. I shed a lot of tears. I swore off any more kids! I remember a couple of occasions, rocking a crying baby, where hubby came in and I sternly declared, through streaming tears, "we are NOT doing this again." :rofl: funny in retrospect and two more kids later lol, but it was brutal at the time! It took me about 3 years to come around to the idea of a second and a few more months to start trying (and a few more to conceive; hence a 5 year age gap between 1&2). Things were infinitely easier the second time around.

I can't really remember when there was a shift in things and they became easier. The first few weeks are definitely the hardest. Once baby starts to establish something of a routine, it gets easier. I do know that one of my good friends and I used to have texting conversations in the middle of the night bitching about how easy it is to be a father while we had babies attached to us and they slept peacefully beside us lol. That was around week 10-14 or so.

I guess for me it's hardest in the beginning, but the episodes of being really defeated space out as the weeks go on. 

All that said...if you're really just feeling emotionally crushed don't rule out ppd and don't hesitate to ask your ob for some outlets to help with it. I also suggest looking up any local baby group meet ups so you can commiserate with other new moms. 

Hopefully at least something i've said is helpful! Just remember you are in the worst of it now. It will get better :hugs:


----------



## RandaPanda

erher, Giggle covered what I would say, but I just wanted to send you a big hug too. It is SO hard, and you're doing a great job I'm sure (acknowledging your feelings and also how much you love your little guy are proof you're doing your best). Be kind to yourself - it's a difficult and delicate time, and keep reaching out to chat and vent <3


----------



## madtowngirl

Erher, I agree that giggle's response was great. I did end up with ppd after my first, and I'm happy to talk to you via pm. 

Hang in there. The newborn period is really tough. It does get better. You're a good mom.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@erher the other ladies said it perfectly. I would also like to add, you're not alone. Tobi has been a lot more clingy to me than my girls were. I get maybe an hour break per day. I've resorted to co-sleeping & nursing him at the same time. I did that with my girls and I'm a light sleeper as well, so I have a bit of experience with it. My bf keeps pressuring me to switch to formula but I don't think he understands that it will only make things worse, especially since Tobi is used to sleeping with me now (plus I don't want to switch). I've taken my frustrations out on my bf, I'm also jealous he gets all the sleep he wants.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I just have to say I'm so glad Tobi likes pacifiers, my girls hated them! ](*,)

Oh and for anyone curious, here is the pacifier I'm currently using for Tobi. He absolutely loves it, which is a shock because as I've said my girls hated regular pacifiers, I wish they had this brand or i had known about it when my girls were babies.

Link: Smilo


----------



## NovaStar

I had the baby blues for about 3 weeks after Cleo was born. My appetite completely disappeared for a while and I ate about once a day. I was triggered by almost everything during that time. Plus, healing was really rough and having her in the NICU felt like a cruel joke. Honestly, you just take one day at a time. One moment. Then eventually the things that used to make you cry just don’t anymore. I’m kinda experiencing a little relapse because everyone here has their lovely sweet babies at home to snuggle and though I had my baby first, I still don’t have her home with me. It’s hard, but I really do take it one day at a time.


----------



## gigglebox

Biggest hugs Nova. My heart goes out to you. I wish i knew what to say to make you feel better. I am glad she is making such amazing steps towards release though. What a little trooper, especially considering what an early birthday she had. It's really quite amazing.


----------



## MollyMoon

I can't say it well-but kiwi said what I was thinking.

Hugs to you Nova and Er. I'm sorry you have that. 
Prayers for both of you and extra special prayer that little Nova can be home asap with her family :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Any suggestions on getting baby to sleep in a bedside cosleeper versus on me? Lol

He has been a great sleeper -- knock on wood but he's my first kid that has days & nights correct off the bat (other two slept forever during the day and were up all night). Problem is he only sleeps well on my chest :/ i've got him to do a few stretches of sleep in the cosleeper but that was a couple nights ago; since then any time i go to set him in, he wakes up. 

I've found he will sleep in the rock & play (day naps) but I've heard mixed reviews on sleeping long stretches in there...


----------



## RandaPanda

Giggle, no advice, but I'm in the exact same boat! Zoe will sleep well at night on us, but wakes up quickly if put in the cosleeper. We also have a rock n play, and I decided to go ahead with daytime naps in there because she does really well in it (my boys hated their swings) - I feel like the incline is good for reflux, but not unsafe for keeping a clear airway.


----------



## RandaPanda

Nova, I can't imagine how hard your journey has been. You and Cleo are both amazing and very strong <3


----------



## MollyMoon

Did you try putting baby in cosleeper for day naps? Forgive me if that's an ignorant suggestion ..


----------



## gigglebox

Not ignorant, and no...been sticking with the rocker because i can easily move it into the room i'm in. The cosleeper is more or less stuck in my bedroom. I will have to try it though...During the day sounds like a good time to try and get him adjusted to it. At night I'm so desperate for sleep myself that I try a couple time and give in to chest sleeping just so I can crash too!

I am getting probably more sleep now than I was at the end of my pregnancy and yet I'm way more knackered now than ever. Is this a breastfeeding thing? Hormone thing? In the past I assumed it was just sleep deprivation but honestly this one is my best sleeper of the three kids.


----------



## RandaPanda

Again, same here - definitely my best sleeper and I'm getting a solid stretch of sleep, but I'm beyond wiped out. I do think it's a breastfeeding thing. I'm still nursing my 2 year old as well, and I am so drained!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg ladies I wish I could use a tampon so bad!! :hissy: I hate pads so much unless I have a really heavy bleed. no matter how many times I change during the day they still suck. I'm not even bleeding that much either, it's less than a light period. 

@bbbbbbb811 I hope you and baby are ok.


----------



## MollyMoon

Pretty quiet in here .. Everyone must be tired and super busy. 
Hope y'all are getting rest and recoup well..

Jesse hates being burped !? Anyone else can relate??


----------



## gigglebox

I'm up feeding : ) 
Hoping this baby gets his fill soon and goes back to sleep...
Can't relate on the burping hatred. About the only thing that makes this kid mad is being put down in the co sleeper...that and wet diapers, even if they are barely soiled. 

Kiwi i hate that rule too especially since I believe tampons are sterile...I definitely bled over the side of my pad last night and it got on my sheet :roll: 

Btw ladies if this happens to you saturate the stain in hydrogen peroxide before washing it; should get it mostly out :thumbup:

Myles has an appointment this afternoon to check his weight. Fx he has gained; if not i will be concerned as all this kid does is nurse!!!


----------



## Emsabub

Giggle so was I about the same time, 6:15 here though. 
Molly I agree with you though I think everyone is tired & busy! 
Hope everyone’s doing okay <3


----------



## Jamers89

My mother in law is visiting this week from Florida, so we have been enjoying our time with her. It is supposed to be below zero today, so we are staying inside and bundling up. 

Our little guy has had a runny nose the last 2 days, and our pediatrician suggested we get a Nose Frida. Does anyone have any experience with them? I've just been using my bulb to clear out his nose.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Re bleeding over: I bought some of those old lady Always brand incontinence undies to wear while I’m bleeding this much. They haven’t leaked and I feel super sexy. ;)

Been pretty busy trying to figure out this momming stuff.. my own mom and dad are visiting for a too-short week tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

@Jamers89 i haven't used one but some people swear by them. The idea grossed me out a bit but i hear they're very useful. They have other products too that are effective but make you cringe, like the "wind ease" which is basically like a tube you put in baby's bum but it relieves gas. Again, makes me uncomfortable, but people love it.

Miss, hmmm there's an idea! I'm not bleeding all that much honestly but I'll remember that trick for my first pp period. That situation was like a dang river flowing last time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Jamers89 oof I hate the cold, wish it was spring already!! I've used a nosefrida, they actually work really well for getting out those boogies and snot. I would be really gentle when using it on an infant's nose, and I would only use it a couple times a day if you need to. Baby noses are so sensitive. I would also suggest getting a saline solution spray, it can really help get out the hard stuck on stuck-on boogies.

@MollyMoon Tobi likes being burped, I put him over one of my shoulders and he rests his head on me while I burp him. Sometimes he even falls asleep!


----------



## RandaPanda

MissMarple, same! I'm using Depends Silhouette this time for postpartum bleeding, and they are amazing! No bunching, shifting or leaking and way less bulky. I hate pads! A bit TMI, but I ended up with a terrible UTI a couple days ago, and am on antibiotics. So uncomfortable!

Giggle, good tip about the peroxide for stains. I also love Buncha Farmers stain stick. If you haven't heard of it, you should Google it and see if it's available near you/online, ladies! It's amazing, super cheap and lasts forever, and gets out everything - blood, baby poop, wine, oil...


----------



## treeroot

Congrats on all the January births!

Looks like I'll be part of the February group after all


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Month ain’t over, treeroot. Pulling for you!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

How do you update the signature to show baby is born? Maybe I can’t see it because I’m on my phone.

Nova, when do you expect to bring Cleo home?

Margot’s first selfie with mommy and other cuteness.


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> How do you update the signature to show baby is born? Maybe I can’t see it because I’m on my phone.
> 
> Nova, when do you expect to bring Cleo home?
> 
> Margot’s first selfie with mommy and other cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 1054433
> View attachment 1054434
> View attachment 1054435

Aww so pretty!


----------



## gigglebox

Tree you've been so quiet! There's time yet! 

Ok who was it on here who had the concern with baby losing weight? I'm in that boat now :( we're rechecking it again monday but he is down 9-10% of his birth weight. I fully expected him to gain today at his appointment because he is constantly eating! If he's awake, he's eating. 

The dr was optimistic and said we'll probably see a gain next time but I am upset and worried. Breastfeeding has never gone well for me and i'm really worried that he'll need to be supplemented with formula. 

I am just feeling defeated and like a failure that I can't adequately feed my babies.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> Tree you've been so quiet! There's time yet!
> 
> Ok who was it on here who had the concern with baby losing weight? I'm in that boat now :( we're rechecking it again monday but he is down 9-10% of his birth weight. I fully expected him to gain today at his appointment because he is constantly eating! If he's awake, he's eating.
> 
> The dr was optimistic and said we'll probably see a gain next time but I am upset and worried. Breastfeeding has never gone well for me and i'm really worried that he'll need to be supplemented with formula.
> 
> I am just feeling defeated and like a failure that I can't adequately feed my babies.

My little guy was down a full pound 3 days after birth and we have been supplementing since. He has another weight check tomorrow to see how he is doing (he was up at day 4 because of the formula) to make sure he is still gaining which I don’t doubt but now my milk supply is basically gone because trying to pump constantly was both exhausting and impossible with feeding him also


----------



## Kiwiberry

@treeroot Good luck hun!! Can't wait to hear an update after you give birth!!

@MissMarpleFan she's so cute!! :cloud9: You can update your signature by going to Lilypie and creating a new one. 

@gigglebox I'm sorry hun, hopefully he's getting some weight so you can feel more confident about breastfeeding. :hugs:

I'm worried about @bbbbbbb811 . She hasn't updated on how her & baby are doing.


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> My little guy was down a full pound 3 days after birth and we have been supplementing since. He has another weight check tomorrow to see how he is doing (he was up at day 4 because of the formula) to make sure he is still gaining which I don’t doubt but now my milk supply is basically gone because trying to pump constantly was both exhausting and impossible with feeding him also

Hope things get better for you and your supply comes back, don't give up! Are you using an electric pump?

It was totally exhausting feeding or trying to feed a sleepy baby who would not wake up cause of the jaundice. I totally feel for you! Hope their weight is up for their sake and yours


----------



## gigglebox

Molly ugh frel you on that one! My last baby was like that. No health issues but he would NOT stay awake to eat! The second a nipple was in his mouth he would drift off. I tried alk the tricks to get him to stay awake but no luck. I had to supplement and pump and brrastfeed and it was just exhausting, physically and mentally. 

Part of the reason i was so happy this time, feeling like i was finally going to get to EBF (ds1 wouldn't latch at all). :roll:

Hoping so much he has gained a good amount by monday!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

We had trouble with the weigh-in on Tuesday as well, and were put on a stricter feeding schedule and have another weigh in tomorrow. 

I’m trying to pump 3 times per 24 hours, b-feed once, and bottle feed a mixture of pumped milk and formula the rest of the feeds. I may add another breast feeding if my poor right nipple ever feels better! I’m a big fan of bottles, and luckily she likes them too. The pediatrician told me to stop the punishing schedule of more pumping, more b-feeding (still have to supplement those with bottle after). That was a relief. Apparently my thyroid issues could be affecting my milk production too. I sure hope Margot has gained some weight by 1:30 today.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Sorry Kiwi, we got released from hospital yesterday after Tayla had pneumonia and had a brief stay on Nicu then we were kept on the ward until she finished her antibiotics. We are home now and she has made a full recovery, I’m just very cautious about going anywhere while she is so small since she’s been ill already. 

I’m glad everyone is doing well, minus the exhaustion and feeding troubles. I am reading all your update and love seeing how you and you babies are doing!


----------



## gigglebox

Bbb yikes that sounds so scary! I am glad to hear she is doing better and your fear about going out places is understandable!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Glad she’s doing better, bbb!

My doctor told me not to take the baby anywhere for 6 weeks, do they give different advice in UK?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Well in 1 week we are only up 2 oz and I’m pretty much just formula feeding now as my supply is pretty much dried up unfortunately but as long as he is fed that’s all I care but we are still on a strict schedule because he should have gained more in a week they said. We have another weight check next Wednesday


----------



## gigglebox

The weight checks are nerve wrecking!

What an absolute cutie though <3 hope he starts gaining more quickly for you.

Miss I don't think any of my doctors have ever given a time limit on taking the baby out...


----------



## NovaStar

MissMarpleFan said:


> Glad she’s doing better, bbb!
> 
> My doctor told me not to take the baby anywhere for 6 weeks, do they give different advice in UK?

Whoa! Six weeks? I’ve never gotten advice like that. That’s so unrealistic. I took my first out and about starting at two weeks and when Cleo comes home she’s going out immediately because I kinda have to take her with me when taking my oldest to school or running errands. My husband works in another state 3 days a week so...I can’t imagine not going out with my baby for six weeks.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I’m sure plenty of people don’t/can’t follow the 6 week advice, but her Dad is pretty overprotective so he wants me to do everything they say. It’s to avoid exposure to sick people.

A walk outside is OK but not inside to grocery store, sporting events, etc they said.

Interesting that others aren’t told the same thing! I think DH wants to lock us both up, lol.

Oh and Margot gained 4 oz in 2 days since her last weigh in!


----------



## MollyMoon

NovaStar said:


> Whoa! Six weeks? I’ve never gotten advice like that. That’s so unrealistic. I took my first out and about starting at two weeks and when Cleo comes home she’s going out immediately because I kinda have to take her with me when taking my oldest to school or running errands. My husband works in another state 3 days a week so...I can’t imagine not going out with my baby for six weeks.

 My family physician told me 6-8 weeks.. Mainly because I don't get flu shots.


----------



## Kiwiberry

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Sorry Kiwi, we got released from hospital yesterday after Tayla had pneumonia and had a brief stay on Nicu then we were kept on the ward until she finished her antibiotics. We are home now and she has made a full recovery, I’m just very cautious about going anywhere while she is so small since she’s been ill already.
> 
> I’m glad everyone is doing well, minus the exhaustion and feeding troubles. I am reading all your update and love seeing how you and you babies are doing!

Really glad to hear you and Tayla are okay now. That must have been super scary that she had pneumonia especially being so young :hugs:. When was she born hun, so I can add you to the list?


----------



## NovaStar

Hey Kiwi, can you update the baby list for me? Cleo’s name is wrong.


----------



## Kiwiberry

NovaStar said:


> Hey Kiwi, can you update the baby list for me? Cleo’s name is wrong.

Ooops!!! I blame my phone :haha:, it's updated!!


----------



## gigglebox

Miss yay on weight gain! 

The irony is the dr is telling you not to take baby out but then has you come into the dr's office, which is probably where you'd be at most risk for exposure to something :dohh:

So how are everyone's little ones doing? Is anyone settling into a schedule yet? I can't really remember when it happened with the other kids. Fortunately Myles has been sleeping at night. He wakes up once or twice to eat and go back to sleep (which generally takes and hour or two) but i can definitely live with that. The biggest issue is getting him to sleep in the cosleeper! He dis for about 2 hours night before last, but i only got him to sleep maybe 10 minutes in it last night (tried him in there 3-4 times before i gave up).


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Miss yay on weight gain!
> 
> The irony is the dr is telling you not to take baby out but then has you come into the dr's office, which is probably where you'd be at most risk for exposure to something :dohh:
> 
> So how are everyone's little ones doing? Is anyone settling into a schedule yet? I can't really remember when it happened with the other kids. Fortunately Myles has been sleeping at night. He wakes up once or twice to eat and go back to sleep (which generally takes and hour or two) but i can definitely live with that. The biggest issue is getting him to sleep in the cosleeper! He dis for about 2 hours night before last, but i only got him to sleep maybe 10 minutes in it last night (tried him in there 3-4 times before i gave up).

Yes that's what I thought about Dr's instructions lol

Just when you think you and babe are on a schedule... We were up almost every hour hour last night. She's been fussing all day till just now 1:05pm down for a nap [-o&lt;


----------



## Jamers89

Bbb, how scary! Glad to hear your little one is all better. 

We waited 2 weeks to take Jaxsin out, and he (knock on wood) hasn't gotten sick yet. Breastmilk is awesome! 

We are getting into a good routine. Jax will eat at 8 PM, and then we will have a bath or some playtime until about 9 PM. He goes to sleep, and I get an hour of me time before we go to bed at 10 PM. He wakes up to nurse at midnight or 1 AM, and is usually back to sleep by 2 AM. We have a cuddle after he nurses, it is the only way he will fall asleep. He sleeps until 6 or 7 AM, and we are up for the day. So far it is working, but we will have to see how it goes once I go back to work. I go back on the 11th, and my heart is just not ready.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww that is so soon :( glad he's a good little sleeper for you! I sadly get no cuddles unless he's sleeping and curled up. If he's awake, he's eating. My other kids would snuggle...this one, not so much, which is unfortunate because i loooooove baby cuddles!


----------



## RandaPanda

So nice to hear updates!

@bbbbbbb811 I'm so glad Tayla is feeling better, and sorry you guys went through that! Pneumonia is scary, but especially for someone so young :(

@erher how are you doing?? <3

@treeroot it's February!! How are things going?

Zoe had a slow weight gain for the first six days of life and was only gaining half an ounce per day. Then she suddenly gained 9 oz in 3 days and 11 in the next 3! My mother in law left today, so tonight was my first solo night picking up the older kids, doing dinner and getting three kids to bed - it was a little stressful, lol! But they're all asleep and I'm having a glass of wine and watching a movie, so I'm considering it a pretty good first night!

A pic of Zoe from a couple days ago! And one with her biggest brother <3


----------



## gigglebox

What adorable pictures!!! I need to take some tomorrow. Probably need to do an announcement...


----------



## MollyMoon

RandaPanda said:


> So nice to hear updates!
> 
> @bbbbbbb811 I'm so glad Tayla is feeling better, and sorry you guys went through that! Pneumonia is scary, but especially for someone so young :(
> 
> @erher how are you doing?? <3
> 
> @treeroot it's February!! How are things going?
> 
> Zoe had a slow weight gain for the first six days of life and was only gaining half an ounce per day. Then she suddenly gained 9 oz in 3 days and 11 in the next 3! My mother in law left today, so tonight was my first solo night picking up the older kids, doing dinner and getting three kids to bed - it was a little stressful, lol! But they're all asleep and I'm having a glass of wine and watching a movie, so I'm considering it a pretty good first night!
> 
> A pic of Zoe from a couple days ago! And one with her biggest brother <3
> View attachment 1054638
> View attachment 1054640

Omg! So lovely .. Wish I could have done that. I love those photos!


----------



## treeroot

RandaPanda said:


> So nice to hear updates!
> 
> @treeroot it's February!! How are things going?

Sure is! I'm....big lol. And sore. But we're going with my LMP date of Feb 2nd instead of the ultrasound date of Jan 28 so I'm not pressured into a possibly "early" induction. Have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday, but it might be nice to have baby before then!


----------



## gigglebox

Either way not long now! When did you go into labor before?


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry I haven’t been in much girls :( Daisy’s been very colicky, now I think mastitis has kicked in. Does anyone have any tips to help get rid? I’m feeding her with that boob but it’s SO painful.


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub said:


> Sorry I haven’t been in much girls :( Daisy’s been very colicky, now I think mastitis has kicked in. Does anyone have any tips to help get rid? I’m feeding her with that boob but it’s SO painful.

I got mastitis a couple times with my first. Ugh. You have to massage it under hot water (shower works great) and try to get that duct working again. It hurts insanely bad when you do this, but it works. Also, lecithin helps. Sorry mama! Not fun at all.


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub said:


> Sorry I haven’t been in much girls :( Daisy’s been very colicky, now I think mastitis has kicked in. Does anyone have any tips to help get rid? I’m feeding her with that boob but it’s SO painful.

Oh! And keep breastfeeding out of that breast. It’s the fastest way to unblock that duct. Rest up and hydrate, too.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you ever so much Nova <3 

How is your little Cleo doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Emsabub said:


> Sorry I haven’t been in much girls :( Daisy’s been very colicky, now I think mastitis has kicked in. Does anyone have any tips to help get rid? I’m feeding her with that boob but it’s SO painful.

You poor thing are really having a rough go! I don't know what to say except i hope things get better quickly :hugs:

I thought i might be getring mastitis yesterday--fever, chills--but my sore boob is just sore, almost bruised feeling. Nothing close to the excruciating pain I hear about...so not sure what's going on...? Miggt just be a sore boob and a bug.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you giggle, after my last lot of antibiotics on my due date I didn’t expect more so soon!

Is it your boob filling up maybe? I’d definitely keep an eye on it though, mine felt like that last night then the fever/chills started at 2am.


----------



## treeroot

gigglebox said:


> Either way not long now! When did you go into labor before?

Late. I think it was 41 weeks (and he was under 7lbs). My mom had me two weeks late, and my sister's first two kids were over 40 wks as well. So I think there may be some genetics at play!


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely sounds like genes! Wow that's small for an overdue baby! Then again i'm used to huge babies...it's been an adjustment having an average sized baby this time.

Ems yeah I think it's just sore full boobs (it doesn't hurt anymore) and a virus. I wasn't in pain last night but chills kicked in again around 5am, then i took meds to break the fever and i've been so hot since! No other symptoms though (other than fatigue) so i just suspect a virus and hope no one else gets it.


----------



## NovaStar

Emsabub said:


> Thank you ever so much Nova <3
> 
> How is your little Cleo doing?

We see the light at the end of the tunnel! 

On Wednesday, we will be going back to SLC Primary Children's Hospital so that Cleo can have a g-tube placed. 

This is a GOOD thing! She's been on "home level" oxygen for two days and has done great. The only thing holding her back are her feeds. She only takes about 30% from a bottle (on her best days) and is developing an oral aversion. 

To go home, she needs to take at least 80% by bottle. But everyone wants her home sooner rather than later, so the g-tube allows that to happen. It relieves the pressure on her to take everything by bottle when it's still so difficult for her. And it give me peace of mind because if she doesn't eat enough by bottle, I can finish giving her the food through her tube.

Without this option, she would still have months left in the NICU. Instead, she'll be coming home next week(ish)!! 

We're actually excited to visit the Ronald McDonald house again. They were so happy to hear we were coming back! It's like a home away from home. It's a lovely community.

I have lots of stuff to do before we leave on Wednesday! But it's worth it!


----------



## gigglebox

That's awesome Nova!!! Woohoo!

Myles had his weight check today...still hasn't gained much weight...so I'm supplementing with formula now :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

@NovaStar I'm so glad to hear she might be coming home soon!! She's been such a little superstar the whole time!! When my oldest was in the NICU we weren't allowed to stay at the Ronald McDonald house because we lived too close (35 minutes away).

@gigglebox :hugs: I'm sorry to hear he hasn't been gaining weight. I know you really didn't want to have to supplement but it will help him put on some ounces for sure.

AFM: Tobi is doing good. his next appointment isn't until two weeks from now but I know he's put on some weight. He's already wearing 3 month clothes, 0-3 don't fit him in length. My pediatrician that I've used for my girls (now Toni) since they were born mentioned he's like a six month old Riya in weight (she's my oldest). he's been sleeping a lot better in his bed as well, still a booby monster though! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Kiwi that's great news! I feel like there's this sense of pride in bigger kids haha. Maybe that's why I'm having a hard time with this one? He's my smallest yet. 

Tobi's pictures are so cute! Babies with binkies are so adorable. None of my kids took them :/ Myles did for like a day and that was it. His philosophy seems to be "if you're going to put something in my mouth, it'd better leak milk."


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> Kiwi that's great news! I feel like there's this sense of pride in bigger kids haha. Maybe that's why I'm having a hard time with this one? He's my smallest yet.
> 
> Tobi's pictures are so cute! Babies with binkies are so adorable. None of my kids took them :/ Myles did for like a day and that was it. His philosophy seems to be "if you're going to put something in my mouth, it'd better leak milk."

I agree, I am pretty proud - especially since he's so healthy. Have you tried the Smilo brand? It's an orthopedic binky, Tobi didn't really care for any other kind. I almost wish I knew about them when my girls were this small, they didn't really take to a binky either.


----------



## gigglebox

Nah, I'm not going to push it. I've tried two types and figure one less habit to have to break later haha


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob has finally passed his birth weight and is 8 lbs 8 oz!! Doctor was very happy with this and we are now just dealing with a clogged tear duct otherwise all is well.


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Jacob has finally passed his birth weight and is 8 lbs 8 oz!! Doctor was very happy with this and we are now just dealing with a clogged tear duct otherwise all is well.

Yay! Glad to hear he's doing well withb hijs weight! Oh wow, I've never experienced a clogged tear duct. I hope he's ok. :hugs::hugs:

My girls have a nasty cold (caught at school I'm assuming) and now OH & I have it. Hopefully Tobi doesn't get it. I'll be getting a nose frida if he does.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Doctor said 20% of babies are born with it and it’s not a major issue, they usually grow out of it within 6 months or so. Just need to clean the eye with a warm wash cloth and massage the inner eye but since he has been having more discharge than normal for him we have a prescription for ointment to use to help it out


----------



## gigglebox

W8 how did you get his weight up? That's great news. We're currently combination feeding to try and get Myles' weight up. 

My nephew had a clogged duct. My SIL's doctor actually told her to put breast milk in it! Might be worth looking into...his was closer to a year when it cleared up.


----------



## Kiwiberry

gigglebox said:


> W8 how did you get his weight up? That's great news. We're currently combination feeding to try and get Myles' weight up.
> 
> My nephew had a clogged duct. My SIL's doctor actually told her to put breast milk in it! Might be worth looking into...his was closer to a year when it cleared up.

I just love how breast milk works for everything lol :haha:. I'm totally not surprised it works for clogged tear ducts!!

Tobi slept for 6 hours last night sleeping next to me, he never sleeps that long in his bed! :shock: I'm not too worried though because I did have a boob out for him. I think he just really likes sleeping with mommy. I can't believe he's already 1 month old today!!


----------



## treeroot

Just popping in to announce no baby. Going into week 41 soon (already in week 41 by my January date).


----------



## Kiwiberry

treeroot said:


> Just popping in to announce no baby. Going into week 41 soon (already in week 41 by my January date).

Your little one is nice and comfy! :haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> W8 how did you get his weight up? That's great news. We're currently combination feeding to try and get Myles' weight up.
> 
> My nephew had a clogged duct. My SIL's doctor actually told her to put breast milk in it! Might be worth looking into...his was closer to a year when it cleared up.

Switching to just formula was what got his weight up. Pumping and supplementing wasn’t enough for him. He loves to eat lol


----------



## madtowngirl

Claire has clogged tear ducts, too. We're also treating with a warm washcloth and massage. The pediatrician isn't concerned at this point, and she doesnt seem bothered. I think I'm more bothered by it than she is lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I jinxed it, Tobi caught the cold. :( Since my girls are going to their dad's house after school today Tobi and I are going to be curled up on the couch with him laying on my chest. I can't even take Dayquil because we have the liquid version, it makes me want to throw up. This cold is the worst, it's the achy all over kind of cold.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no kiwi! Hope you both feel better soon. I hate that achey feeling :( it's especially hard when taking care of babies! My mom and possibly ds1 have colds too; really hoping I don't get it!


----------



## gigglebox

Hang in there tree! Do you have an induction date set? 

W8 was it a supply issue? This kid loves his food, too! He was always on the boob but i'd never seen him full until he started getring formula. I thought my supply was fine but thinking i might just make "breast milk light" haha


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Good luck getting baby out soon, Tree!

Margot is back to birth weight on her 75% formula diet. She likes to eat from the boob and I know she gets some milk, but she is always still hungry afterwards or an hour later. I pump a couple of times a day to supplement her formula and give her some of the breast milk benefits. Maybe I'd have more milk if I pumped more, but there are only so many hours in the day. I also read that people with thyroid problems often have supply problems. 

The main issue we're having with eating now is a lot of spit up as she doesn't seem to burp very well no matter how long I try. I've even watched several burping videos on youtube.

I found out at her 2 week appointment that her body size is around 13th percentile but her head is 86th! No wonder it was so hard getting her out. ha!

Hope you feel better soon Kiwi.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> Hang in there tree! Do you have an induction date set?
> 
> W8 was it a supply issue? This kid loves his food, too! He was always on the boob but i'd never seen him full until he started getring formula. I thought my supply was fine but thinking i might just make "breast milk light" haha

He gained so much better on just formula (same schedule as when I was pumping and supplementing) so I wonder if my milk just wasn’t rich enough for him. He is such a happy baby now lol


----------



## MollyMoon

Has an else's baby been fussing at night? Aka colic, witching hour, purple crying? Last week or so it's been like clockwork for my little one, between 5-8pm.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> Has an else's baby been fussing at night? Aka colic, witching hour, purple crying? Last week or so it's been like clockwork for my little one, between 5-8pm.

Yes!!! Both at night and in the morning. been giving him some colic calm but it doesn't seem to work all the time. I've also tried burping him, laying him on my chest, laying with him and trying to nurse him, also laying him in his bed with his binky oh, nothing is working tonight.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Every night between 11pm to 2 am like clockwork. I call it his witching hour lol


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Every night between 11pm to 2 am like clockwork. I call it his witching hour lol

Ay idea how long this lasts typically? I'm played out


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Margot mostly only cries when she's hungry, but right now that's a LOT! She'll be 3 weeks old on Tuesday and today she wanted to eat every 1.5 - 2 hours most of the day. Her going home from the hospital outfit has gone from huge to fitting perfectly overnight, it seems.


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't it amazing how much they can eat?! This guy had (over the course of 3 hours but still) a meal from both boobs, then almost 7oz of formula! No spit up either! I am blown away. I am wondering if maybe I DO have a supply issue! Who can produce that much at 3 weeks?! Definitely not me...! 

If he's not up in weight by his next appointment (Thursday) I am going to suggest their scale is broken!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I hope it ends soon lol I need sleep


----------



## MollyMoon

After she eats she cries during the day no matter how much I try to burp her... I take her to her room and walk/dance her to music that the only thing that kinda works but I'm sooo played out. I know it's not intoleranc cause she only does it during the day. Kitchen and house is an absolute disaster :sad1::nope:


----------



## gigglebox

Hang in there Molly :hugs: it won't last forever. Wish I had advice! The only thing i can think is to check her diaper...both ds2 and 3 threw/throw absolute fits when even the slightest bit wet.


----------



## gigglebox

...reflux?


----------



## MollyMoon

Wouldn't she do that at night too if it was reflux? I don't know anything about it really so any idea helps!


----------



## NovaStar

Try cutting out all dairy from your diet to see if that helps. I have a few friends who say it made a huge difference.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyMoon said:


> After she eats she cries during the day no matter how much I try to burp her... I take her to her room and walk/dance her to music that the only thing that kinda works but I'm sooo played out. I know it's not intoleranc cause she only does it during the day. Kitchen and house is an absolute disaster :sad1::nope:

Tobi is doing the same, the 9nly comfort is more boob while curling up in bed with him. I hope you find something that works for you. I'm being driven crazy because I never get a break.

:hugs: :hugs:

I mean look at how he stares at me when I put him down.... pure sadness. How can I ever deny this face!!


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwiberry said:


> Tobi is doing the same, the 9nly comfort is more boob while curling up in bed with him. I hope you find something that works for you. I'm being driven crazy because I never get a break.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I mean look at how he stares at me when I put him down.... pure sadness. How can I ever deny this face!!
> 
> View attachment 1055369

Lol
I know right!


----------



## gigglebox

He is so stinkin' adorable!

Molly Nova made a good point -- could it be a sensitivity to something you're eating in the morning?

Also can definitely relate to feeling like I have a human leech at all times...but the cuteness factor...!!! THE CUTENESS!


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> He is so stinkin' adorable!
> 
> Molly Nova made a good point -- could it be a sensitivity to something you're eating in the morning?
> 
> Also can definitely relate to feeling like I have a human leech at all times...but the cuteness factor...!!! THE CUTENESS!

I'm going to go off dairy for 3 days. Think that should be enough time to see if that would be bothering her?


----------



## NovaStar

MollyMoon said:


> I'm going to go off dairy for 3 days. Think that should be enough time to see if that would be bothering her?

It should at least make some difference if that’s really what’s bothering her.


----------



## gigglebox

I would look up how long dairy stays in breast milk and adjust accordingly


----------



## gigglebox

It's been quiet in here ladies! How are you all doing?

Molly any luck with the dairy theory?

Myles is finally up to his birth weight :thumbup: basically at this point i'm doing combination feeding in the day and EBF at night. 

My mom is here for another week and a half or so then going back home. I'm flip flopping between feeling like I can master this mom business and being terrified of balancing three kids and a household basically alone.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> It's been quiet in here ladies! How are you all doing?
> 
> Molly any luck with the dairy theory?
> 
> Myles is finally up to his birth weight :thumbup: basically at this point i'm doing combination feeding in the day and EBF at night.
> 
> My mom is here for another week and a half or so then going back home. I'm flip flopping between feeling like I can master this mom business and being terrified of balancing three kids and a household basically alone.

 That's great to hear about Myles weight! Such a relief when they are gaining! 

AFM it really made no difference going off dairy so I'm just chalking it up as a phase she may be going through or is just a high needs baby. :shrug:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My boy has been so fussy the last few days. He just wants to be held, mostly by me, so exhausting at times. Idk what’s going on but hopefully it’s just a phase that will pass. He goes to bed at night better, no more witching hour lol but his fussiness during the day and evening is rough.


----------



## gigglebox

With all the bugs going around i wonder if their little bodies are just fighting stuff off...? Might be why they are unsettled and only want mommy <3. Just a theory!


----------



## gigglebox

If anyone is interested I started a weight loss thread/group!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/losing-the-baby-weight-2019.2475267/


----------



## treeroot

So my baby did finally come and without any interventions needed :blue: February 8
Got a bloody show at 6:30am and then slowly started to get some contractions which then got pretty intense. Was heading to the hospital for a 10am ultrasound, but cancelled on the way there and went straight to labour and delivery instead. I'm so happy my midwife happened to already be there! Baby was born 2hrs later at 12:30 and we were back home that evening.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow tree! What a quick delivery! Any pictures? Name? What luck your mw was already there. Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> If anyone is interested I started a weight loss thread/group!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/losing-the-baby-weight-2019.2475267/

Thank you for starting that I was just feeling pretty flustered cause I can only fit in my biggest maternity jeans and leggings.. I gained close to 8 lbs since baby was born.:confused:


----------



## Kiwiberry

treeroot said:


> So my baby did finally come and without any interventions needed :blue: February 8
> Got a bloody show at 6:30am and then slowly started to get some contractions which then got pretty intense. Was heading to the hospital for a 10am ultrasound, but cancelled on the way there and went straight to labour and delivery instead. I'm so happy my midwife happened to already be there! Baby was born 2hrs later at 12:30 and we were back home that evening.

Congrats hun!! What's his name? Any 1 you want to share? :)


gigglebox said:


> If anyone is interested I started a weight loss thread/group!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/losing-the-baby-weight-2019.2475267/

I'll join! Great job on the weight loss so far!!

AFM: Tobi is doing good. Still wants to be held constantly and will only sleep with me. It's pretty exhausting.


----------



## gigglebox

Don't give me too much credit, it's just pregnancy fluid weight and help from breastfeeding so far :haha: now is when the real work begins!

Sorry about the sleep situation! I'm getting Myles to sleep his first stretch in his cosleeper but after that first night feed he's on me :/ with the other two i'd bottle feedthem in bed until they passed out (so I didn't have to move them) but both then needed a bottle to sleep. Ds1 eventually grew out of it. Ds2 still takes a sippy with water to bed. I'm trying not to do that this time but it may end up that way...


----------



## treeroot

Ashton


We're also in bed sharing mode right now. I tried the bassinet at different times, different stages of sleep, swaddled, warmed up, slightly elevated, etc. And now I'm not going to even try at night time until I get him to have a successful nap in there. I'll probably try once a day and give him some awake time to get used to it as well and just see how it goes. 
But we're not even at two weeks yet and I just want to get through the first 6 weeks at least partially sane :) so bed sharing it is. (Not that it helped last night, I had a very fussy baby from 2-5am :( )


----------



## gigglebox

Oh
My
God
Is he ever adorable!!!


----------



## treeroot

They come out nice and chubby when they go past 40wks! :o


----------



## MollyMoon

treeroot said:


> Ashton
> View attachment 1055868
> 
> 
> We're also in bed sharing mode right now. I tried the bassinet at different times, different stages of sleep, swaddled, warmed up, slightly elevated, etc. And now I'm not going to even try at night time until I get him to have a successful nap in there. I'll probably try once a day and give him some awake time to get used to it as well and just see how it goes.
> But we're not even at two weeks yet and I just want to get through the first 6 weeks at least partially sane :) so bed sharing it is. (Not that it helped last night, I had a very fussy baby from 2-5am :( )

Congratulations! He's such a cutie! Glad to hear that your labour and delivery wasn't too shabby! =D&gt;


----------



## gigglebox

treeroot said:


> They come out nice and chubby when they go past 40wks! :o

Lol!!! That they do. My first was such a chunker. Even though he was smaller than my second (but still huge at 9lbs 2oz) he still felt and looked like my biggest child.

This time it's been hard wrapping my head around the small size of ds3 but after a month I am finally there lol.

Now i'm just blown away by how enormous ds2 seems during diaper changes! It's so weird! He's so dang big In comparison!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Margot sleeps in her bassinet swaddled, but sometimes she doesn't want to go in there if she's not already asleep. I don't know if I'm going to be able to put her in there once she can roll over. I haven't even put her in her crib yet, hope she can learn to sleep in there when I need her to!

During the day, I often have her sleeping next to me on the couch propped in the breastfeeding pillow (also won't be safe when she can roll over) or in her little fisher price vibrating chair. She sleeps an awful lot, but if she's going to be fussy and refuse to go back where I want her, it'll be in the middle of the night after a feeding when I'm exhausted.

Since we're first time parents following all of "the rules," DH would freak out if I kept her in the bed with us. I will admit I've fallen asleep holding her a couple of times though for sure.

Anybody's babies showing much interest in toys yet? Margot was 4 weeks old on Tuesday and is just starting to show some interest in the rattle toys hanging from the vibrating chair, but not a huge amount of interest. 

She is a total pacifier addict.


----------



## gigglebox

4+2 here too and no interest in toys yet. He does seem intrigued by the ceiling fan though...

As far as bed naps with ds1 & 2, i would clear a space in the center of the bed and lay beside them. Ds3 just sleeps on me, and this is because he's been my most successful breast feeder & falls asleep sometimes during, and he wakes up if i move him, and also my mattress now has a topper that is too soft.

Also i never slept with the kids on the mattress if hubs was in bed. I am a very light sleeper but hubs is a deep sleeper and i can see him rolling over and not realizing there's a baby there. 

You have to know yourself and above all else be safe with baby. Then, you gotta do what you can to get sleep yourself!


----------



## countryblonde

Addison has no interest in toys yet and she is almost 7 weeks. But she is definitely way more interested in what's going on around her.

She has also been very mommy clingy this week. Today she cried if she wasn't near me or with me. I realized that she spends almost 24 hours a day with me but.. ugh I could use a break. 

Breastfeeding is going well and I'm pretty sure she is pushing 11 lbs at this point..getting chunky quickly.

As for sleep. With ds1 he was in his own room in the crib by now- never slept in my bed. DS 2 slept in my bed way too much because him and ds1 shared a room, so in order to have everyone sleeping he was in my bed. And he pretty much slept in my bed on and off until he was 3. Addison is still in our room now so I try to keep her in the bassinet as much as possible, but I often fall asleep nursing and if she won't settle she sleeeps beside me in bed. I'm a super light sleeper. I keep her head resting on my arm and basically don't move because she is there. I say whatever works to get sleep is the best option - especially when you have more than one kid.


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Our little Jax is going to be 2 months old on Monday, and is growing like mad. He is almost 12 pounds. 

We have ended up combo feeding him, as my supply dipped massively when I returned to work, and his appetite is just massive. He nurses in the evening and in the morning, so he is still getting the BF benefits. I had to deal with a lot of guilt when I started the formula, but he is eating and growing and that is what matters. 

He has also been very clingy to Mommy, but I think that is his routine being disrupted and me being gone during the day Not that I am complaining, I get to spend my weekends snuggling him, which is good because I miss him a lot. 

Mommyhood is pretty great so far ❤❤


----------



## gigglebox

Look at that cutie! I can definitely relate to the formula guilt. That first bottle was the toughest. I do combi feed too and that does make me feel better. 

County is there anyone who could take her so you can get a break?

I've also found some relief with my moby wrap. It's not really a break since the baby is attached to me but at least my hands are free!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tobi has been clinging to me like crazy since birth. I hold him 24/7, he won't stop crying if Tyler tries to give me a break. My 4yo daughter sleeps with me along with Tobi nursing. My 2yo sleeps in her own bed because otherwise she won't sleep, she thinks it's playtime if I try. I feel horrible that she can't but I know once she's 3yo I'm going to try again. I can't wait to have all 3 of my babies in bed with me! Tyler can have the couch :haha: (just kidding lol). 

I think the :witch: came today. I had to reschedule my PP apt to next week because I have a bad cold again. Can they still insert an IUD if I'm bleeding?

Tobi has his 6 week apt next week too. I hope he's gained weight, I'm worried about my supply since he wants to nurse all day. I can't remember if I've shared these pictures or not, so I'm sorry if this is my second time posting them.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm I imagine inserting an iud while bleeding might be a little easier since the os is more open but i'm no expert.

I want my kids to sleep in my bed, too! Ds1 never has. Well, a couple times as a baby but that's all. I just feel like it'd be a fun treat, like a sleepover.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey ladies hope all is well with you all. Can’t believe Jacob is 5 weeks old already and tomorrow he has his one month check up. I can’t wait to see how much he has gained and how long he is. He basically wears all 0-3 month clothes because newborn is too short length wise for him (pants too short and one piece pjs he can’t put his legs straight) he is growing so fast. He smiles all the time and makes the cutest baby noises when he is happy and being talked too. I’m loving it and enjoying every minute of it


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Margot is also 5 weeks today and seems to have outgrown newborn clothes (but not diapers) overnight because they are too short - they are still way baggy on her, so I'm having some trouble finding 3 month clothes in my collection that she's not swimming in.

She had her one month appointment yesterday. She's about 8.5 pounds and 21 inches long. 

She loves to stay up at night and sleep all day, but she is otherwise perfection. She inherited night owl tendencies from my side of the family!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm in the same boat with the clothes! He's close to outgrowing nb but he swims in 0-3. They are just too baggy. I never had this problem with ds1 & 2, they were mega babies that filled out their clothes just fine lol

Btw I loooove and recommend cat & jack brand onesies if you can get them where you are. They have full body suits that have a reverse zipper. Also their patterns are adorable!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So Jacob has his one month check today (a week late but oh well lol) he now weighs 10 lbs 5 oz and 22.5 inches long. I can’t believe how long he was, he is in the 80th percentile for height and 50th for weight. He also got one shot, my poor peanut.


----------



## MollyMoon

Kiwi do you find Tobi to be gassy with pacifier or no difference?


----------



## NovaStar

Hey ladies!

Cleo is still in the NICU. She was SO close to coming home then got an infection. Sigh....she’s doing great now but still has a couple days on antibiotics. We are hoping she is released to come home in a week or two. 

Here’s a pic from today! She’s 7lbs 10oz and doing awesome. She’s on very low flow oxygen (good level to come home in) and will restart bottle feeding next week. They put it on hold while she healed from her infection since it was in her intestines. 

She’s 5.5 months old...but only 1.5 months adjusted.


----------



## NovaStar

Sorry...pic didn’t upload with previous post.


----------



## MollyMoon

2 beautiful girls! They are absolutely adorable! And happy for you you are a great mom! Hope you can take that cutie home asap:crib:


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to hear about the infection but otherwise what a great update! And such a precious picture of your two beautiful girls <3 Cleo will be home before you know it!

If you can muster it up I'd love to see a pic of her as a newborn versus now...


----------



## NovaStar

gigglebox said:


> Sorry to hear about the infection but otherwise what a great update! And such a precious picture of your two beautiful girls <3 Cleo will be home before you know it!
> 
> If you can muster it up I'd love to see a pic of her as a newborn versus now...

Oh yes! It’s really surreal to think about how tiny and helpless she was in the beginning. She’s so feisty (always has been) and wiggly and curious with BIG eyes. Here’s a photo dump.


----------



## gigglebox

That is absolutely amazing how far she's come! She must be one of that nicu's youngest patients--did they say?


----------



## NovaStar

gigglebox said:


> That is absolutely amazing how far she's come! She must be one of that nicu's youngest patients--did they say?

i


gigglebox said:


> That is absolutely amazing how far she's come! She must be one of that nicu's youngest patients--did they say?

Actually they had a 22 weeker before...but Cleo is the smallest. Even the 22 weeker weighed a little more. Cleo was 14oz when she was born. The nurses told me they had so many nurses and doctors come peek in at her when she was first transferred to Utah because seeing a baby her size is extremely rare. She’s such a warrior baby. She’s surprised everyone, except me and my husband. We always knew she was exceptional.


----------



## gigglebox

Well she definitely proved you two right! Thanks for keeping us updated here. I enjoy seeing her progress; such a little inspiration <3


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So had my 6 week pp check on Monday and got my birth control, I had opted for the depo shot for convenience and I’ve had it in the past so figured why not. Well I ended up in the er right after because I had an allergic reaction, was no fun and kinda scary. So now in 12 weeks I’ll need a new method of birth control and I can never have the shot.
My little man is getting so big but I’m noticing that he has been spitting up a lot so I may change his formula and see how he does. 

How are all of you doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg w8! Are you ok? What happened? I know some people love depo but i hated it. I only ever had one shot and it felt almost like the hormone dump after pregnancy. I was an emotional wreck and freaking out because it was injected and nothing i could do could stop its effects or get it out of my system. It also made me spot/bleed for months (over 120 days). Cute pic <3 

We're good here! Myles has to be near or at the 10lb mark by now...he feels like he weighs a ton! I am doing ok with adjusting to having 3 boys and handling things here, like chores and light grocery runs with kids in tow, but struggling a bit with sleep deprivation (as i knew i would).


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> Omg w8! Are you ok? What happened? I know some people love depo but i hated it. I only ever had one shot and it felt almost like the hormone dump after pregnancy. I was an emotional wreck and freaking out because it was injected and nothing i could do could stop its effects or get it out of my system. It also made me spot/bleed for months (over 120 days). Cute pic <3
> 
> We're good here! Myles has to be near or at the 10lb mark by now...he feels like he weighs a ton! I am doing ok with adjusting to having 3 boys and handling things here, like chores and light grocery runs with kids in tow, but struggling a bit with sleep deprivation (as i knew i would).

It was crazy, started feeling really hot, my face felt like it was on fire and my chest got tight when breathing in, then got hives and itchy followed by a fast heart rate. Thankfully it went away but no more shot for me lol now I’ve been dealing with my face getting really red and hot to the touch every morning and night before I take the prednisone (which was a short course and done tomorrow with it) sucks this is in my system for 12 weeks now.


----------



## gigglebox

Are you going to have to deal with that until it's not in your system anymore??? Ugh how horrible! What will you do for bc?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I’m hoping that I won’t have any issues the whole time it’s in me, hopefully this will go away soon. For birth control next I’ll probably do the nuvaring (I’ve done it before so hopefully no issues this time)


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> I’m hoping that I won’t have any issues the whole time it’s in me, hopefully this will go away soon. For birth control next I’ll probably do the nuvaring (I’ve done it before so hopefully no issues this time)

How is the nuvaring??


----------



## W8tingforbaby

It’s easy, u put it in for 3 weeks and take it out for one. You can’t feel it when being intimate which is great


----------



## gigglebox

I wasn't a fan of it personally. You have to check it periodically to make sure it's still in place...i have long periods and checking whilst bleeding is not fun. Plus it can fall out and you won't know. I think mine fell in the toilet once.


----------



## gigglebox

Byw are y'all still having pp bleeding? I am! 7 weeks wtf?! It's light but still. I wanna f hubby :rofl:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My bleeding stopped at about 5 weeks and then got my period a week later lol


----------



## gigglebox

You're kidding! That's not fair!


----------



## MollyMoon

Mine totally stopped spotting and all by week 4. Haven't had af at all yet.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I think I bled for 4 weeks. No period yet.

Margot has just had a growth spurt and quit the newborn diapers and clothes. Getting better at holding her head up too!


----------



## gigglebox

Cuuuuutie! Ha we also just did a growth spurt! It seemed like overnight the nb clothes didn't fit anymore. Pretty wild.

I'm 7 weeks 5 day out and STILL bleeding! Mostly it's been light but it picked up day before yesterday, then got light again. So annoying...I can't wait for it to stop completely.

How is everyone doing with sleep? I am pretty tired most of the time...but fortunately this is my first kid who's had his nights and days straight from the start. I am very grateful for that! Still, he doesn't sleep in too long of stretches and the choppy sleep is really draining.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

We had one night where Jacob slept 6 hours which felt amazing but since then he has been up every 2-3 hours at night most of the time and eating 4-5 oz. I hope he starts sleeping better soon. This last week he has been more fussy and holy drool going on lol. Can’t believe he is 7 weeks already


----------



## countryblonde

I have the odd day of spotting still at 9 weeks.. pretty annoying but is what it is I guess...hoping the witch stays away nice and long like it did the last 2 times..

Addie has been sleeping 5-7 hour stretches everynight although the last week we went 3 days with almost no sleep and everyone was miserable. 

She is 9 weeks old now and over 11lbs and 24invhes long....and guess what..she started rolling over last week... So not ready for that business


----------



## MollyMoon

countryblonde said:


> I have the odd day of spotting still at 9 weeks.. pretty annoying but is what it is I guess...hoping the witch stays away nice and long like it did the last 2 times..
> 
> Addie has been sleeping 5-7 hour stretches everynight although the last week we went 3 days with almost no sleep and everyone was miserable.
> 
> She is 9 weeks old now and over 11lbs and 24invhes long....and guess what..she started rolling over last week... So not ready for that business

Wow! So healthy and active! 

Miss- she is such a cutie Baby!

Jesse is 11 weeks now but she's got her daddy's long legs and into 3-6mos clothes. She's pushing 12 pounds I think?! my scale is silly.
Her naps are still very erratic if at all! but she usually goes down at night around 8-9, up around midnight-1ish to eat then up at 5ish eating and up and awake around 7am.

Glad to see some activity in here!


----------



## MollyMoon

Forgot to ask has anyone been on movisse before?


----------



## gigglebox

Never even heard of movisse before...?

Country wow rolling over already?! Crazy! I'm kind of dreading that inly because I'm fairly certain Myles is going to be a belly sleeper. Ds2 was and it really freaked me out at first!

Glad to hear all the above babies are doing well!

Nova any update on little lady?


----------



## countryblonde

gigglebox said:


> Never even heard of movisse before...?
> 
> Country wow rolling over already?! Crazy! I'm kind of dreading that inly because I'm fairly certain Myles is going to be a belly sleeper. Ds2 was and it really freaked me out at first!
> 
> Glad to hear all the above babies are doing well!
> 
> Nova any update on little lady?


All 3 of mine have been belly sleepers.. Addison has been tummy sleeping since 1 month..it's the only way I could get longer stretches of sleep out of them, when they were on their backs they would startle themselves awake all the time.

I can't believe she rolled over though.. she must be trying to keep up with her brothers..


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I like the puppy photo bomb.


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Glad everyone is doing well! Jax is 11 weeks, and is now 13 lbs and 24 inches long. He can hold his head up and control it, and he can almost roll over. My favorite thing is that he smiles all the time now. It's so cute!


----------



## MollyMoon

It's Norethindrone birth control. I don't do well taking hormones .. I just started it - - day 3 today and I'm kind of a mess.

Cuties! Loving the updates!


----------



## gigglebox

MissMarpleFan said:


> I like the puppy photo bomb.

Lol I didn't even see the dog

Ahhhhhh smiles! Gummy baby smiles are the best! Myles isn't smiling yet but he's really close!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So Jacob is 2 months old today and had his appointment, he is 12 lbs 10 oz and 23.75 inches long!! He loves smiling and cooing and is almost rolling over from front to back! I can’t believe how fast time has been going and I’m sad to be returning to work April 1st, I’m not ready.


----------



## gigglebox

Look at those cheeeeeeks! What a cutie. I'm sorry about work :( is there any way you could take more time?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

gigglebox said:


> Look at those cheeeeeeks! What a cutie. I'm sorry about work :( is there any way you could take more time?

I can take 4 more weeks max but it’s unpaid and between me and my husband I make the money in this family. I’m the only one working full time and I’m a nurse so I make more than my husband at his job


----------



## gigglebox

That sucks, I'm sorry! Could you start back part time?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry I'm sure I'm not being helpful...wish I had a solution for you :hugs:


----------



## NovaStar

After a long NICU stay of 195 days, Cleo is HOME. She’s on a small amount of oxygen and has a gtube...otherwise she’s a normal baby. She’s 6 months old, but 2 months adjusted. We are so happy.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats nova, so happy she is home with you all finally, Cleo is so cute!!


----------



## NovaStar

W8tingforbaby said:


> Congrats nova, so happy she is home with you all finally, Cleo is so cute!!

Thanks! I can’t help but add more photos. It’s amazing having her home. She’s now 9lbs 11oz.


----------



## MollyMoon

NovaStar said:


> Thanks! I can’t help but add more photos. It’s amazing having her home. She’s now 9lbs 11oz.
> 
> View attachment 1059018
> View attachment 1059020

Omg! My heart feels so warm and fuzzy - I am so happy for you and she is amazing!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations nova!!! What a long way you ALL have come!!! She is adorable. She looks so alert! How is it adjusting to her being home?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope everyone is doing well here


----------



## gigglebox

Doing well here! Little man is a great baby. He coos and smiles and squeals all the time! He's a little heart melter. Sleep is getting better/easier.

How is everyone?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

We were finally basically sleeping through the night but these last few nights not so much lol Jacob will be 4 months next Tuesday and his unofficial weight was 16 lbs 11 oz (weighed him with clothes on at the doctors when I took my daughter for her physical)


----------



## NovaStar

Cleo is now 8 months actual, 4 months adjusted. Things are going great at home. Nova loves her baby sister and we are working on weaning her oxygen needs. She’ll probably have a gtube for a while, but that’s okay. She’s such a HAPPY baby. We all love her shining spirit SO much.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Wow Nova. She’s so adorable! Looks like she is growing so well.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Baby Margot is 4 months old, and little bitty compared to Jacob - she weighed in at 12 lbs, 7 oz. She just smiles and laughs at me all day long, she is a joy.


----------



## countryblonde

Loving seeing everyones babies doing well!! Addie is little but super long. She is 14lbs and 26inches long! She is also determined to keep up with her brothers. Rolls both way pushes herself up to push up position. Loves to stand and eat her toes, and she has started pushing herself around and turning on the floor. We think we may have an early walker on our hands


----------



## MollyMoon

Such cute pictures and great updates!

Jesse is doing very well, healthy and was doubled her birth weight at 4 mos. She is starting her 5th month tomorrow! She does have silent reflux and is on medication for that but is otherwise a very happy baby!

I am going thru some very hard things with her dad right now I dont think we'll be staying together.... I don't want to make a pity party. I hope you all continue to be doing well I'm so happy to see these cuties and to here you ladies are doing well.. I didn't want to forget about you guys! :hug:


----------



## gigglebox

Molly was she your first? The early days with babies can be really rough on relationships, or amplify other ossues. I hope you're ok :hugs: she is a cutie!
ALL these babies are! 
Not sure Myle's current weight but he is pushing up, rolling front to back, and he is a little squealer and talker! He also can shimmy on the floor and when you hold him so his feet are on the ground, he does the "walking" motion, which is wild. He is also a big fan of the jumperoo.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Molly was she your first? The early days with babies can be really rough on relationships, or amplify other ossues. I hope you're ok :hugs: she is a cutie!
> ALL these babies are!
> Not sure Myle's current weight but he is pushing up, rolling front to back, and he is a little squealer and talker! He also can shimmy on the floor and when you hold him so his feet are on the ground, he does the "walking" motion, which is wild. He is also a big fan of the jumperoo.


Yes she's my first... Your right about the early days plus feeling so fat and ugly doesn't help. Dr sewed me up too tight and I can't even be intimate at all


----------



## gigglebox

Are you breastfeeding/are your periods back? I found i felt too tight and things were painful, almost a raw feeling...and that was with a c section! It got better for me after my period came back.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob finally had his 4 month appointment and he weighs in at 16 pounds 12.5 ounces and is 26 inches long!! We started baby oatmeal and he loves it, he sleeps through the night and said mama this week too. He is the happiest baby most of the time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! I'm so sorry I've been mia. So much has happened IRL. I'll talk about it later after I catch up a bit. Going to read through some of the posts now. Hope you're all doing great :hugs:


----------



## Emsabub

How has time gone so fast on this board?! It feels like only last week we were all updating on who’d had their babies!

I hope everyone’s doing well and to add, a photo of Daisy, who now weighs a stone!


----------



## gigglebox

Dawwwww! Lookin' good!

We're having a rough go with sleep the past couple weeks but Myles just cut his first tooth so I'm relieved to have an explanation! Although he's still sleeping terribly so....we average 2-3 wake ups a night, then he's up for the morning between 4:30&5;30. I've been exhausted...


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Glad to see all the updates and that everyone's little ones are doing well. 

Jax will be 6 months old in less than 2 weeks, and I cannot believe it. He is 18 pounds and 25 inches long. He is sitting up on his own now, and is eating solid food. He absolutely adores avocado! He loves standing and wants to be upright at all times now. I have a feeling he will be keeping me on my toes very soon. 
We just transitioned to him sleeping in his nursery, and so far all is good. He is sleeping through the night like a champ!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my word he is absolutely ADORABLE


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Boy we sure fell apart with updates since we are so busy caring for these little darlings!

My Margot is 5 months and healthy, but on the small side at 14+ lbs. Hope all the babes are as happy and smiley as she!


----------



## erher

Is anyone else experiencing pp hair loss?


----------



## Emsabub

@MissMarpleFan yep we all are! Can’t believe how fast it’s gone! It won’t happen yet but we’ve already had the discussion about baby 3.. hopefully in a couple years :D

@erher yes!! Me!! My hair is everywhere, always falling out. It’s like within a month I’ll probably have nothing left, it’s so thin too :(


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My ponytail is noticeably thinner. My hairdresser thinks it will be back to normal when baby M is around a year old.

I’ve been trying to get some work hours (from home) in and I just don’t know how people get anything at all done with more than one child! 

We had our 6 month appt today. Nearly 15 pounds and doing well. Percentile jump from 15 to 40 in height - it’s no wonder, as much formula as she’s been drinking. I think her hemangioma is starting to shrink too, hooray.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Well Jacob had his 6 month appointment and he weighs in at 19 lbs 10.5 oz and 26.75 inches long. He is growing so fast, but is such a good baby


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Anyone else still here? 

I’ve been trying to teach Margot how to pet the cats, but all she wants to do is grab fistfuls of the big one and the old one wants no part of her wandering hands! 

She is trying so hard to learn to crawl, but can’t quite figure out how to move her legs in coordination. Ha!

M is the best thing that ever happened to us, I’m sure all moms here feel the same.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob is trying to crawl too but only manages to go backwards lol


----------



## MollyMoon

9 yes I'm still here I just pop in and out and I don't have time to post much but my partner and I are no longer together it's just me and baby Jesse and I need help because I think I may be pregnant again but I've taken 6 pregnancy tests now and they're all negative but my stomach is getting bigger my belly buttons popping out and I have all the same symptoms I had with Jesse so somehow I'm going to have to convince the doctor to jus t give me a blood test cuz I know that the pee test will come negative again and it's so hard because even my mom doesn't believe me but time and hopefully ultrasound shall tell what's really going on!, here's some updated pics oh and by the way Jesse has two teeth now and is trying to crawl but I'm actually wants to walk instead of crawl!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Hi Molly, Jesse is super cute!

How late is your period? I know I’ve been convinced I was pregnant in the past (before Margot) and had the blood test, but it was negative like the pee sticks. Have you been regular up until now?


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> Hi Molly, Jesse is super cute!
> 
> How late is your period? I know I’ve been convinced I was pregnant in the past (before Margot) and had the blood test, but it was negative like the pee sticks. Have you been regular up until now?

Thank you!! 
No I haven't been regular.. I had first 'period'
At the end of may and a short one at the end of July. I find out the results of my blood test tomorrow. I wouldn't have been so concerned about this but my belly button is throwing me for a loop?!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

MollyMoon said:


> Thank you!!
> No I haven't been regular.. I had first 'period'
> At the end of may and a short one at the end of July. I find out the results of my blood test tomorrow. I wouldn't have been so concerned about this but my belly button is throwing me for a loop?!

 Any updates?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

How’s Jacob’s crawling going now? Margot pretty much has it though she still kind of slides around on her belly a lot.

How are you doing, Molly?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob is still army crawling around lol it’s so cute to watch. I think my wood floors make it slippery for him. Right now we are battling bronchiolitis which is no fun, I hate his cough. This poor baby has been sick so much (thanks to I’m assuming daycare) but with all the doctors visits I know he weighs 21 pounds 12 ounces! I have a chunky baby


----------



## Emsabub

Yes any updates molly?

I’ve been looking at this thread often still, more a lurker though!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Is Jacob better? That sounds awful. What are his new tricks?

Tell us about your baby, Emsa!

Margot is standing up on things now, is that early? I don’t have any babies to compare her to, as an older mom with a lot of older friends! She just turned 8 months. Does this mean she’ll walk early? I have some serious baby proofing to do. 

Today in mom land, I tried to cure diaper rash by letting her air dry, and ended 3 minutes later with a baby crawling around in a pile of poop! Oy vey.


----------



## Emsabub

She’s doing well, I think! I know I have my 3 year old now but I can’t really remember her milestones in dates. 

But Daisy is crawling, she loves pulling herself up on things. I can’t believe it’s been 8 months already though :( We’ve already had the discussion about one more, at the moment we don’t have the space but in a few years we’re hoping! 

And I know that feeling marple! You think they’ll be alright especially if they’ve just done it & what do you know?! There must be something about a bare bum & fresh air that makes them tempted :haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob is feeling back to normal thankfully. Still not traditionally crawling but the army crawling is cute too lol. He attempts to pull himself up but can’t figure it out which I’m ok with because I’m not ready lol. We are actually trying for another baby which is crazy lol but this will be our last. 3 is good I think......maybe....


----------



## MollyMoon

MissMarpleFan said:


> Is Jacob better? That sounds awful. What are his new tricks?
> 
> Tell us about your baby, Emsa!
> 
> Margot is standing up on things now, is that early? I don’t have any babies to compare her to, as an older mom with a lot of older friends! She just turned 8 months. Does this mean she’ll walk early? I have some serious baby proofing to do.
> 
> Today in mom land, I tried to cure diaper rash by letting her air dry, and ended 3 minutes later with a baby crawling around in a pile of poop! Oy vey.

Oh no Miss!

AFM my blood test came negative so idk. I'll just carry on...

W8ting-- so excited for you!

Jesse is full out crawling pulling herself up to standing and has 4 teeth now! she just turned 9 months, I never imagined 18 months ago what life would look like today. 
Hope all of you are doing well


----------



## Emsabub

Ah that’s really strange! If you you thought you were pregnant I’m guessing you’re not on contraception, so it wouldn’t be down to that. So odd. 
I can’t believe your little one has 4 teeth too! We’re still waiting on the first one :( When you say looking back to what life is like now, I completely agree. I never thought I’d be where I am now, ever.


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> Ah that’s really strange! If you you thought you were pregnant I’m guessing you’re not on contraception, so it wouldn’t be down to that. So odd.
> I can’t believe your little one has 4 teeth too! We’re still waiting on the first one :( When you say looking back to what life is like now, I completely agree. I never thought I’d be where I am now, ever.

Its really odd! I'm still having symptoms ](*,)

So I finally got a quick shot of the teeth, she hides them so well!


----------



## Emsabub

aaaahh cutie!! We definitely need an emoji with the heart eyes on here!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Margot has 4 crooked teeth on bottom (should I worry?) and the top two are coming in at different rates, and maybe one on the side. Thank god I’m not breastfeeding- ouchie wouchie!

I agree they are hard to photograph. 

Feel like I should be doing a much better job brushing them, but she just likes to chew on the toothbrush.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good morning everyone. Hope all is well with you ladies. Looks like baby #3 is officially in the oven, due July 2020


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations w8ing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all is well with you ladies. Looks like baby #3 is officially in the oven, due July 2020

Omg congrats hun!!!

I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing great. I'm sorry I haven't been on for a long time, there's been a lot going on in my life. Nothing badd just you know the regular life of a stay-at-home mom. I'm going to attach a picture of Tobi, he's doing amazing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

<3


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Kiwiberry said:


> <3
> 
> View attachment 1071504
> View attachment 1071506

So cute!


----------



## Kiwiberry

W8tingforbaby said:


> So cute!

Thanks!! How are things hun?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Things are great! Jacob is getting big, he is 22 pounds 14 ounces and 28.5 inches long. He is into everything and pulling up on everything he sees, it goes so fast.
Afm- I cant believe nausea has already begun, I’m either 4 weeks 1 day or 4 weeks 6 days depending on the app and what they factor since I have short cycles lol. First ob appointment is in two weeks on November 12


----------



## Jamers89

Hi ladies! Sorry it has been so long, but motherhood has taken up my sanity and free time

Jax is 10 months old, and growing like crazy! He is crawling, can pull himself up and stay standing for a few seconds without holding anything, and has 7 teeth! 

And congrats W8ting on your new baby!


----------



## MollyMoon

W8tingforbaby said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all is well with you ladies. Looks like baby #3 is officially in the oven, due July 2020

 Wow I just got goosebumps reading this gr8 news w8ting! Congratulations!!


----------



## Emsabub

I’m glad everyone’s doing well, jamers Jax is adorable, such a cute little face! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 
I got my implant out this morning, it was giving me god awful mood swings that my partner & I came close to breaking up. No contraception should make someone act that way. As much as I want #3, not just yet, we don’t have the space :(


----------



## MollyMoon

Emsabub said:


> I’m glad everyone’s doing well, jamers Jax is adorable, such a cute little face!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> I got my implant out this morning, it was giving me god awful mood swings that my partner & I came close to breaking up. No contraception should make someone act that way. As much as I want #3, not just yet, we don’t have the space :(

Oh I can totally relate! I never had the implant but any type of hormonal birth control seems to give me horrible mood swings I believe that is one of the main reasons me and my partner broke up besides the issues we did have but the mood swings made everything Amplified. Now that I have been off birth control for 3 months me and my partner are now back together and working out our issues. I hope you feel back to yourself asap


----------



## Emsabub

That’s exactly how it is Molly! And it’s lovely you’re getting through that rough patch. 

It’s been two days since it was out and I actually feel like my old self. My moods are like a normal person! I’m not always miserable & angry, yay!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Glad everyone is doing well. My DH would like another one but I’m scared to try. We’re over 40 and I don’t know if I have the strength to have more miscarriages and more daily blood thinner injections, plus I pulled a muscle in my back picking up Margot last week! Getting old is no joke, lol. I’m just so grateful for my miracle girl and it can’t be so bad to be a spoiled only child, right?

I’m having so much fun feeding her - she’s not a big fan of baby food anymore, but loves food like spaghetti and meatballs!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Gorgeous little girl!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

It’s so lovely to see how they’ve all grown from squishy babies.. all taken their own look and are beautiful :kiss: we are doing well this end, super busy! But Tayla has 6 teeth, is standing up against furniture and starting to let go... eats like food is going out of fashion:rofl:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

my little chunker, he loves food and standing hates naps lol still can’t believe he is going to be a big brother already


----------



## MissMarpleFan

What a chunky cutie pie!

Which teeth do the toothy babies have? 

M got the bottom 4 (center) first, followed by the top 4. Weird how she gets so many all at once? 

Other weirdness: one day she’ll like grapes or pears, the next day she’ll refuse to eat them.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Jacob got the bottom two first and now the top two but looks like for are coming


----------



## MollyMoon

Wow the babies are all getting so big
Its so amazing to think how it was not long ago we were waiting to see these 
Lovelies! 
Jesse is walking her first steps alone and just celebrated her first birthday Dec 27 =D&gt;
(remember she made her debut 2 weeks early)
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My little man is going to be one tomorrow and I’m not ready. It went to fast!! I’m also 16 weeks pregnant with a little girl!


----------



## Emsabub

Happy birthday for tomorrow Jacob! And congratulations on finding out you’ve got baby girl coming! <3

Molly those are lovely photos! I remember your little one being early too, she’s certainly loving all those toys! 

Daisy turned one on the 16th, it’s absolutely insane we’ve got here so fast. We’re also planning on trying for number 3 next year! Can’t wait!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope everyone is doing well with this crazy world we live in. Hope all the toddlers are doing great, I know they are getting big!! Here is my little man


----------



## MissMarpleFan

My toddler is huge too! I blinked! 
She’s climbing on everything and going down stairs and giving me heart attacks in general.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Our babies are getting so big ladies <3


----------



## Emsabub

Oh wow Kiwi Tobi looks so much like you!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub said:


> Oh wow Kiwi Tobi looks so much like you!!

Thanks love <3. I think so too, he has his daddy's hair texture tho, all curly & cute.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Can’t believe our babies are almost 2! We have been so busy here and my boy is such a great big brother!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Absolutely precious :cloud9: @W8tingforbaby


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope everyone is staying healthy. Covid has hit our household unfortunately (I got it from work, I’m a nurse and we have had an outbreak at my job) thankfully we all have mild symptoms. Can’t believe our babies are turning 2!


----------



## Emsabub

Hope you all get better soon w8ting <3 

I know I can't believe it, just over a month for my Daisy. But also 9 weeks pregnant with no 3 due next July! 

I can't believe it's gone so fast since these babies were born


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Emsabub said:


> Hope you all get better soon w8ting <3
> 
> I know I can't believe it, just over a month for my Daisy. But also 9 weeks pregnant with no 3 due next July!
> 
> I can't believe it's gone so fast since these babies were born

Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------

